#ubuntu-es 2010-12-27
<wosxs> Hola
<wosxs> tengo un problema, mi teclado y raton usb no funcionan al arrancar el sistema. tengo que esperar unos 3 minutos en la pantalla de iniciar sesión para que funcionen
<wosxs> y una vez iniciada sesión, otros dispositivos usb como la webcam, no funcionan
<mama21mama> probaste cambiando de conector?
<wosxs> si, no funciona
<wosxs> tengo la salida de dmesg
<wosxs> son una serie de linias como esta: usb 2-2: device descriptor read/8, error -110
<wosxs> me sale una de estas (o parecida) por cada puerto usb
<wosxs> y al final "unable to enumerate USB device on port 2"
<wosxs> una vez finalizan estos mensajes (unos 15), el teclado y raton empiezan a funcionar
<DonNadie> chao
<mama21mama> wosxs, me a pasado.
<wosxs> he visto varios posts en los foros de ubuntu, pero ninguno con solucion
<mama21mama> hasta ese error me hizo limpiar la mugre de mi cpu hasat compile otro kernel.
<wosxs> puede ser algo del xorg.conf?
<mama21mama> no creo.
<wosxs> es que me pasó hace unos meses
<wosxs> (utilizo maverick)
<mama21mama> proba limpiando tu cpu
<wosxs> pero se solucionó solo, creo que al instalar los drivers propietarios de nvidia
<wosxs> limpiando la cpu?
<mama21mama> si algo loco me paso tambien
<mama21mama> high speed ponele en el bios
<mama21mama> trabaja mas velos el usb.
<wosxs> aha
<wosxs> no sé
<wosxs> pero el problema tiene que ser del ubuntu
<wosxs> pues hasta ahora ninguna versión había tenido este problema
<wosxs> estoy buscando por google a ver..
<wosxs> parece ser este bug:
<wosxs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/433438
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 433438 in linux "device descriptor read/64, error -110" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wosxs> también sería este:
<wosxs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/555169
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 555169 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard "[lucid] Keyboard and mouse freeze after grub, usb and PS/2 keyboard not working in X (after upgrade? bad-upgrade to lucid)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wosxs> tiene toda la pinta de ser de Xorg
<wosxs> he reconfigurado xorg, voy a reiniciar
<wosxs> sigue igual, sospecho que el driver nouveau no está bien instalado
<wosxs> (me encanta hablar sólo!)
<cousteau> wosxs, creo que el ratón y el teclado no se configuran en el xorg.conf
<cousteau> (de hecho el xorg.conf creo que ya sólo lo usan las Nvidia)
<cousteau> (p.d. soy la voz que vive dentro de tu cabeza)
<wosxs> las uiltima versiones de ubuntu no usan xorg.conf por defecto, sino que automaticamente ya deciden cual sera la configuracion de pantalla adecuada
<wosxs> pero si creas uno, le hacen caso
<wosxs> y he estado haciendo pruebas, y todo se debe a los drivers de nvidia
<wosxs> antes tenia los propietarios
<wosxs> los eliminé porque me daban problemas
<wosxs> y ubuntu intentaba utilizar los nouveau (los nuevos drivers libres), pero no arrancaban las X
<cousteau> hmm... yo sólo tengo un mouse en mi xorg.conf... ¿soportará multi-puntero?
<wosxs> si creo un xorg.conf diciendole que use nv en vez de nouveau, arranca, con el problema de los dispositivos usb
<wosxs> ahora estoy intentando reinstalar los drivers nouveau, para poder eliminar el xorg.conf de una vez y que todo funcione, y alcanzar la felicidad absoluta
<wosxs> :)
<wosxs> voy a reiniciar...
<wosxs> bien! no tengo X!
<cousteau> ehm... un problema menos?
<cousteau> y si borras el xorg.conf sin más?
<wosxs> es lo próximo que voy a hacer
<wosxs> en cuanto el teclado y ratón me funcionen de nuevo
<wosxs> (aun queda un minutito...)
<wosxs> bien, ya me arranca la X sin xorg!
<wosxs> ahora a por lo del raton y teclado...
<wosxs> que se pueda activar los efectos de escritorio ya lo doy por imposible... malditos drivers de nvidia... como los odio!
<Lostizytu> hola
<wosxs> hola
<cousteau> a mí la verdad es que la aceleración me va bien, y uso una tarjeta de las antiguas
<cousteau> los efectos me iban algo lentos, pero ya lo he solucionado
<cousteau> (i.e. los he quitado)
<wosxs> si, si en otros dos ordenadores, los he hecho funcionar
<wosxs> uno con una grafica intel integrada
<wosxs> y otro, portatil, con nvidia
<Lostizytu> coloque la .iso de amd64 desktop de ubuntu 10.10 . a correr en virtualbox ... me sale para cambiar el idioma , y cuando selecciono instalar se cuelga
<wosxs> pero en este que estoy... que va
<wosxs> mmm, nunca he usado virtualbox, siempre he sido más de vmware player (tambien es gratuito, podrias probarlo)
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lostizytu> es q estoy en windows
<Lostizytu> hice un crack en linux
<Lostizytu> crash
<wosxs> mmm, el vmware tambien esta para windows
<rene_> join #preyproject
<jon__> hola, tengo un problema: me he descargado un driver para que me funcione en mi ubuntu 10.10 la tarjeta LAN sin la cual no me puedo conectar a interntet. El caso es que siguiendo las instrucciones que traía el driver para instalarlo llega a un punto en que tengo que hacer un "make menuconfig"  que sin embargo no me deja porque me dice que me faltan librerias "ncurses". Googleando he encontrado que lo que necesito es instalar "l
<jon__> ibncurses5-dev". Cómo puede instalar  eso si no dispongo internet en ese ordenador? hay algún modo de que lo descargue desde otro y lo pase en un pendrive?
<Lostizytu> wosxs:
<wosxs> dime
<Lostizytu> wmware player , es mejor q vbox?
<wosxs> jon__: intenta buscar el fichero .deb del libncurses5-dev
<wosxs> lo copias en un pendrive, lo pegas en ubuntu, y doble clic
<jon__> cómo busco eso? donde?
<wosxs> aoy v a ver
<cousteau> Lostizytu, tienes disco duro?
<cousteau> (es decir, disco duro virtual)
<wosxs> jon__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/es/maverick/libncurses5-dev
<Lostizytu> si esta creado el disco duro virtual
<Lostizytu> 8 gigas
<cousteau> jon__, en Synaptic hay una opción de "generar script de descarga"
<jon__> muchas gracias! voy a ver
<cousteau> pones el script en un pendrive, lo pones en otro ubuntu con conexión a internet, lo ejecutas y te lo descarga en el pendrive
<wosxs> (eso no lo sabía yo, es interesante)
<Kersinc07> buenas a todos
<Kersinc07> como estan
<wosxs> buienas
<Kersinc07> soy nuevo en linux
<Kersinc07> y tengo un problema
<jon__> cousteau: pero puedo entonces instalarlo después con ese script en un ordenador sin conexión a internet?
<Kersinc07> mi problema es que cuando trato de instalar vb6 por wine me tira un error
<wosxs> visual basic 6?
<Kersinc07> si
<wosxs> buf, wine funciona para algunos programas, pero tampoco hace milagros...
<Kersinc07> pero en ubuntu 9.4
<wosxs> hay una web que te dice los programas que funcionan y los que no
<Kersinc07> nunca me tiro ese error
<wosxs> aha
<wosxs> que error da?
<Kersinc07> 1esperate
<cousteau> jon__, generas el script en el ordenador A, lo guardas en el pendrive, lo ejecutas en el ordenador B, se descarga los paquetes y los guarda en el pendrive, pones el pendrive en el pc A, abres otra vez el synaptic, y le dices que instale los paquetes que descargó
<cousteau> !appdb Kersinc07
<kubot> Kersinc07: Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<Kersinc07> ececutable.bit
<wosxs> eso parece que tiene que ver con los permisos de ejecución
<Kersinc07> si pero kiero ver como lo resuelvo
<jon__> cousteau: entonces, no se podría crear un script con todas las actualizaciones que necesita el ordenador A, lo ejecuto y descargo en el ordenador B y los instalo de nuevo en el A? Lo digo porque mi problema es que no me funiona la tarjeta LAN y por lo mismo no me puedo conectar a internet, pero me han dicho que si actualizo mi ubuntu 10.10 el problema se resuelve
<cousteau> cuál es el error?
<wosxs> donde te sale este error?
<wosxs> exactamente?
<cousteau> jon__, no sé si también vale para actualizar, a lo mejor...
<cousteau> jon__, el ordenador es un portátil o un sobremesa?
<cousteau> (supongo que si fuese un sobremesa no estaríamos teniendo esta conversación)
<jon__> porqué? sí, es un sobremesa.
<cousteau> "no tienes internet" o "no puedes acceder a internet hasta que no actualices"? en el segundo caso, ¿puedes acceder a internet con un cable de red?
<wosxs> no no, esta ntentando instalar los drivers de la targeta de red
<wosxs> por eso buscaba ese fichero, el ncurses
<jon__> Tengo internet, es decir, estoy conectado a internet con mi ordenador portatil, pero estoy intentando hacer correr el ordenador de mi hermana que es un sobremesa con ubuntu 10.10
<jon__> el problema lo tengo en el de sobremesa, que la tarjeta de red no funciona
<wosxs> jon__: instala lo minimo que puedas hasta tener internet, una vez puedas instalar los drivers, actualizalo todo des de el propio pc
<cousteau> las tarjetas ethernet se supone que no necesitan drivers...
<cousteau> cómo te conectas (o lo intentas) a internet?
<jon__> lo del ncurses no me funciona, resulta que ya estaba instalado!! qué otra librería ncurses puede necesitar para que corra el "make menuconfig"?
<jon__> cousteau: por cable
<jon__> y qué se te ocurre entonces?
<cousteau> jon__, ethernet?
<cousteau> ("make menuconfig" me suena a recompilar el kernel)
<jon__> la tarjeta es una sis 191 gigabit ethernet controller que he leido que da problemas
<cousteau> sis... omg, también fabrican placas de red?? ahora lo entiendo todo
<cousteau> qué error te da ahora?
<jon__> (sí, siguiendo las instrucciones para instalar un driver para esta tarjeta llega un momento que tengo que hacer make menuconfig y no me deja, me dice que faltan librerías ncurses)
<cousteau> cuál es el error exacto?
<wosxs> gente, lo siento no poder ayudar más, pero estoy muerto de sueño, me voy a la cama
<cousteau> lo que me recuerda... Kersinc07, qué error te da lo de wine?
<wosxs> otro dia me paso (aun no he solucionado mi problema)
<cousteau> 'night, wosxs
<Kersinc07> executable.bit
<wosxs> buenas noches!
<cousteau> Kersinc07, sólo dice eso?
<cousteau> a ver, a ver... ejecutas el programa desde línea de comandos¿
<Kersinc07> setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Kersinc07> eso es todo lo k dice
<jon__> unable to find the ncurses libraries or the required header files. 'make menuconfig' requires the ncurses libraries. Install ncurses (ncurses-devel) and try again
<Kersinc07> como lo ago por la terminal
<cousteau> Kersinc07, desde cuándo "executable bit" y "executable.bit" es lo mismo? no habla de un archivo llamado "executable.bit", habla de otra cosa
<cousteau> Kersinc07, botón derecho al archivo > Abrir con > Wine
<Kersinc07> disculpa
<Kersinc07> pero ese es el error k me sale
<cousteau> jon__, y ya instalaste libncurses5-dev? pues no sé qué más puede faltar
<jon__> no no, me había equivocado, estoy en ello
<jon__> (por cierto que ese sistema de crear script de descargas es cojonudo!!!)
<jon__> cousteau, oye, ya me he descargado un .deb con el script ese pero cuando lo habro en el otro ordenador me lo abre con el centro de software de ubuntu y la pestaña instalar no esta seleccionable
<cousteau> jon__, estoy viendo este tuto: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/109032 -> mira el post de Gabriel_M
<cousteau> jon__, creo que tienes que buscar la opción "Instalar software descargado con el script" o algo
<cousteau> "Añadir paquetes descargados", creo
<jon__> y eso donde está? no entiendo
<cousteau> Synaptic > Archivo > Añadir paquetes descargados
<jon__> ah ok
<jon__> ese tutorial ya lo he seguido sin éxito
<jon__> oye, pero cuando doy a añadir paquetes descargados me sale una ventana para seleccionar el archivo en cuestión (.deb) pero no me los encuentra, es como si no tuviera la extensión adecuada o algo
<cousteau> creo que tienes que seleccionar el script de instalación
<cousteau> ah, no... tienes que seleccionar el _directorio_ donde están los .deb
<jon__> cousteau: pues no acaba de hacer nada. Efectivamente he leído que hay que crear una carpeta con los deb. La selecciono pero el synaptic no hace nada ¿?
<cousteau> a ver, dices que has descargado ya los .deb?
<jon__> sisi, y los he metido en una carpeta llamada "paquetes", que es la que selecciono cuando le doy a añadir paquetes descargados
<cousteau> hmm... la verdad, nunca he usado esa opción, pero supongo que debería instalarlos
<cousteau> cuántos paquetes son?
<jon__> uno nada mas
<jon__> se me ocurre que tiene que haber algún modo de hacerlo por terminal no?
<cousteau> doble-clic y listo
<cousteau> por terminal sería:   sudo dpkg -i *.deb   pero siendo solo un paquete, instálalo haciendo doble clic y listo
<jon__> no, con doble clik me abre el centro de software ubuntu, no entiendo por qué
<cousteau> ah... bueno, ciérralo y haz lo de   sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<g3o> jon__, debes instalar gdebi primero
<cousteau> o   sudo dpkg -i /media/nombre_del_pendrive/paquetes/*.deb
<cousteau> g3o, no viene instalado por defecto?
<g3o> cousteau, en ubuntu 10.10 nop
<cousteau> g3o, ah, fail... yo instalé con el minimal cd, así que tuve que instalar a mano bastantes cosas
 * cousteau quiere que exista un sabor de Ubuntu que tenga preinstalado el mismo soft que venía con dapper o hardy... qué tiempos aquellos
<g3o> cousteau, asi habia leido yo, que ahora en 10.10 los debs se abren por el centro de software, y no usa gdebi, entonces hay que instalar gdebi y decir que abra los debs por ahi..
<cousteau> g3o, a lo mejor el centro de soft también los puede instalar
<g3o> cousteau, por ahi tambien se puede, pero es mas lento
<jon__> joder, lo he conseguido por consola, pero ahora me dice esto: problemas de dependencias impiden la configuración de libncurses5-dev: libncurses5-dev depende de libncurses5-dev (= 5.7+20090803-2ubuntu3); sin embargo: la versión de 'libncurses5-dev' en el sistema es 5.7+20100626-0ubuntu1
<cousteau> "libncurses5-dev depende de libncurses5-dev"??
<kvnxp> hola  colegas como andan  }
<kvnxp> tengo una preguntica .. alguien sabe como crear archivos bin  para instalar
<kvnxp> es decir q  yo en consola haga  sh /instalar.bin y lo instale
<cousteau> bin? un bin puede ser cualquier cosa
<cousteau> ah, un .sh... con el gedit mismo
<kvnxp> ...
<kvnxp> no
<kvnxp> pero
<kvnxp> adentro del bin
<kvnxp> contiene
<kvnxp> archivos como si fuera un extraible
<cousteau> kvnxp, ah, vale... pues no, ni idea
<jon__> cousteau: ese es el error literal. No entiendo nada
<kvnxp> T.T
<dannyLopez> sudo gem install -v=1.2.2 rails este comando es valido?
<cousteau> jon__, desinstala libncurses5-dev
<jon__> cómo?
<jon__> perdona mi torpeza, es que soy novato
<cousteau> jon__, sudo apt-get purge libncurses5-dev
<cousteau> y luego haces otra vez lo de dpkg
<dannyLopez> si wenas...
<dannyLopez> sudo gem install -v=1.2.2 rails este comando es valido?
<TrueNhero> es posible que al minimizar una aplicacion esta tome menor prioridad?
<arp-> no lo juno...
<jon__> ahora me dice algo muy parecido pero diferente: joder, lo he conseguido por consola, pero ahora me dice esto: problemas de dependencias impiden la configuración de libncurses5-dev: libncurses5-dev depende de libncurses5 (= 5.7+20090803-2ubuntu3); sin embargo: la versión de 'libncurses5' en el sistema es 5.7+20100626-0ubuntu1
<cousteau> !man gem
<kubot> No manual page for 'gem'
<cousteau> dannyLopez, qué es gem?
<jon__> perdon, el error es así: problemas de dependencias impiden la configuración de libncurses5-dev: libncurses5-dev depende de libncurses5 (= 5.7+20090803-2ubuntu3); sin embargo: la versión de 'libncurses5' en el sistema es 5.7+20100626-0ubuntu1
<dannyLopez> no se asi esta en una pagina para instalar
<cousteau> dannyLopez, parece un comando de ruby... no sé
<dannyLopez> cousteau: si es de ruby
<dannyLopez> http://www.moplin.com/node/117
<cousteau> jon__, me parece que tendrás que descargar también libncurses5
<jon__> ok
<cousteau> dannyLopez, no veo por qué no debería ser un comando incorrecto
<cousteau> dannyLopez, antes de seguir, ten en cuenta que ese post tiene más de tres años, lo mismo está desactualizado
<dannyLopez> :$
<cousteau> "Lamentablemente aun el framework no cuenta con paquetes de instalación automática, esperemos que a futuro, la comunidad de software libre que trabaja en este proyecto nos provea de una forma más fácil de instalar el framework."
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install rails  # Welcome to the future!!
<cousteau> dannyLopez, ahí tienes todo el post resumido en una línea de comando (ya no hace falta hacer todo eso)
<cousteau> ...ah, no, perdón, lo que dicen precisamente es que la versión actual de rails no sirve
<dannyLopez> jeje ok cousteau
<dannyLopez> como asi?
<dannyLopez> si o no hago el rails?
<cousteau> no, no hagas caso de lo que dije...
<cousteau> estoy mirando a ver
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/w3af esto no es, verdad?
<dannyLopez> lento yo lento Pc lento WiFi
<dannyLopez> no eso no es
<dannyLopez> jeje ya desde la pagina de ruby lo voy a descargar
<jon__> hey!! funciona!! ahora voy a ver si eso es suficiente para configurar de una maldita vez el internet
<cousteau> bien..
<Lostizytu> arp-:
<Lostizytu> hola
<Lostizytu> :!
<arp-> hola
<Lostizytu> arp-: baje la .iso , ubuntu desktop amd64
<arp-> ok
<Lostizytu> lo kise hacer andar en virtualbox , me arranco el cd pero... me deja cambiar el idioma y luego cuando pincho en aceptar para instalar se cae
<arp-> ya te lo dije hoy
<arp-> instalalo nativamente
<Lostizytu> ( toy sin cd )
<Lostizytu> xD
<jon__> maldita sea, nada de nada
<arp-> no tiene sentido usar eso en un vm
<arp-> ok
<arp-> en un pendrive entonces Lostizytu
<Lostizytu> si, pero solo pa efectos de prueba, mañana lo instalo
<Lostizytu> use pendrive , fue lo mismo
<arp-> Lostizytu: puede ser que estes intentando correr un sistema de 64bit
<arp-> sobre un software de 32...
<arp-> mas alla que podria emularlo
<Lostizytu> mmm.... el ubuntu es version de 64 bits, windows xp es 32 bits
<arp-> sep
<arp-> no se si virtualbox sobre 32bit..
<Lostizytu> el virtualbox esta instalado en xp 32 bits
<arp-> tiene capcidad de emular un SO de 64
<arp-> no recuerdo
<Lostizytu> aaah
<Lostizytu> en vmware me decia q tenia q emular algo
<Lostizytu> :S
<arp-> y va tener que emular todas las llamadas a funciones de 64bit
<arp-> se tornaria lento
<arp-> a demas con esa maquina
<arp-> usar XP es un crimen
<kvnxp> jajaja
<arp-> XP maneja solo 3.2gb de ram
<arp-> siendo un poco traidor con linux
<jon__> hay algún modo de ver qué incompatibilidades de hardware tiene cada ubuntu?
<arp-> te diria que si vas a usar windows
<arp-> pone un Windows 7 x64
<arp-> en una maquina si..
<arp-> te va andar mas rapido incluso
<Lostizytu> arp-: usare windows hasta mañana comprar cd
<arp-> ok
<arp-> me parece bien
<Lostizytu> odio windows
<kvnxp> jaja sip
<Lostizytu> pero ando hot por hacer funcionar
<kvnxp> XD
<Lostizytu> pero ando hot por hacer funcionar ubuntu 64 bits
<Lostizytu> xD
<arp-> y we
<arp-> vas mal asi...
<Lostizytu> pk?
<Lostizytu> :!
<arp-> vos vas contra la corriente
<arp-> hace las cosas bien.. espera hasta mañana
<arp-> te compras el hermoso cd
<arp-> lo grabas, instalas y todos felices
<Lostizytu> ajajjaaa
<jon__> una pregunta: hay algún modo de ver qué incompatibilidades de hardware tiene cada ubuntu?
<Lostizytu> arp-: en la Bios no hay nada q ajustar verdad ?
<Lostizytu> para 64bits
<arp-> nope
<arp-> el micro es de 64bit punto
<arp-> corre instrucciones tanto de 32 y 64bit
<arp-> obviamente...
<Lostizytu> excelente , si ... mi procesador es de 64 y 32
<Lostizytu> :)
<Lostizytu> no dormire hoy
<arp-> t su
<arp-> y si..
<Lostizytu> esperando q sea las 8 am pa ir a comprar mi dvd
<arp-> duerme.. sueña con un lindo cd que viene a buscarte
<arp-> y van de la mano felices corriendo
<Lostizytu> ijijijijij
<arp-> :P
<dannyLopez> como instalo estos paquetes pcaprub, lorcon2, etc
<arp-> sudo aptitude search pcaprub
<dannyLopez> el etc no se si sea un paquete o algunos derivados xD
<arp-> a ver si lo tenes en lista..
<dzup2> como se instalan todos, con apt-get
<Lostizytu> arp-: existe synaptic en modo consola?
<arp-> bueh, en 10.10 no viene aptitude
<arp-> pero instalalo
<arp-> si Lostizytu
<arp-> usa aptitude
<arp-> en 10.10 hayq ue instalarlo
<arp-> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Lostizytu> heee me referia pa saber q paketes y programas tengo instalado
<Lostizytu> pero por consola
<arp-> sep
<arp-> se puede tb
<dannyLopez> arp-: quiero qeguir este tuto http://www.metasploit.com/redmine/projects/framework/wiki/Install_Ubuntu pero llego hasta el punto q me dice danny@dannyLopez:~$ sudo apt-get build-essential ruby y me sale E: Operación inválida: build-essential
<arp-> empeza uno a uno
<arp-> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<simon_> necesito ayuda para ejecutar world of warcraft wrath of the lich king
<simon_> estoy usando lucid y wine(ultima version estable),corre en modo direct x (pero va muuuuuuuyyyy lento),y si lo pongo en modo open gl(que todos recomiendan)me da error
<arp-> dannyLopez: de hecho lo estoy probando aca
<arp-> y estan todos los paquetes
<dannyLopez> arp-: estoy instalando el q me dijiste
<arp-> ok
<dannyLopez> arp-: sigue el mismo error
<dannyLopez>  E: Operación inválida: build-essential
<dannyLopez> arp-: me dices q estas instalando todos los paquetes a cuales te refieres?
<arp-> sip
<arp-> perfectamente
<arp-> todos
<dannyLopez> pero a cuales te refieres
<dannyLopez> pcaprub, lorcon2, etc
<dannyLopez> esos?
<arp-> a ver espera
<arp-> donde esta eso
<arp-> esos paquetes, no los veo
<dannyLopez> arp-: query
<dannyLopez> query arp-
<arp-> ?
<arp-> dime?
<dannyLopez> faill
<dannyLopez> In order to build the native extensions (pcaprub, lorcon2, etc), the following packages need to be installed:
<dannyLopez> $ sudo apt-get build-essential ruby
<dannyLopez> $ sudo apt-get install ruby-dev libpcap-dev
<arp-> si
<arp-> esos los instalo bien
<dannyLopez> a mi no me deja hacer el sudo apt-get build-essential ruby
<arp-> libpcap-dev ya está en su versión más reciente.
<arp-> ruby-dev ya está en su versión más reciente.
<arp-> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 10 no actualizados.
<arp-> arp@AMD-X2:~$
<arp-> los instalo bien...
<dannyLopez> danny@dannyLopez:~$ sudo apt-get build-essential ruby
<dannyLopez> E: Operación inválida: build-essential
<arp-> te falta el install
<arp-> sudo apt-get install build-essential ruby
<dannyLopez> pero falta en el tuto
<arp-> :S
<arp-> esta mal escrito...
<dannyLopez> y como ando sin gafas
<dannyLopez> chale
<simon_> necesito ayuda para ejecutar world of warcraft wrath of the lich king
<simon_>  estoy usando lucid y wine(ultima version estable),corre en modo direct x (pero va muuuuuuuyyyy lento),y si lo pongo en modo open gl(que todos recomiendan)me da error(tengo una intel integrada)
<arp-> simon_: placa de video?
<simon_> si
<simon_> arp-, si
<arp-> simon_: que placa de video...
<simon_> intel g31
<simon_> si corre el juego...porque lo corre
<arp-> bu...
<arp-> tenes aceleracion 3d soportada?
<simon_> supongo,me corre el google earth XD
<arp-> en la terminal escribi
<arp-> glxgears
<arp-> dejalo correr uno segundos
<arp-> y fiajte cuantos frames da
<simon_> 4552 frames in 5.0 seconds
<simon_> 5023 frames in 5.0 seconds
<simon_> osea unos 1000fps
<arp-> em
<arp-> que raro...
<simon_> XD
<simon_> el problema es opengl
<arp-> 10062 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2012.384 FPS
<arp-> 10549 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2109.789 FPS
<simon_> ya que el juego se supone que va bien en open gl,al no correrme con opengl tengo que suar el d3d
<simon_> y ese no va tan bien como opengl bajo wine
<simon_> de hecho,el juego va de 1 a 3 fps
<arp-> claro
<arp-> estas usando los drivers que trae ubuntu
<arp-> ?
<simon_> sep
<simon_> creo que intel no tiene drivers
<arp-> ese test es en opengl
<arp-> te aviso...
<arp-> intel si tiene driver para algunas placas
<arp-> el es todo un tramite instalarlo
<arp-> pero we...
<dannyLopez> arp-: sudo svn update /opt/metasploit3/msf3/
<dannyLopez> Omitiendo «/opt/metasploit3/msf3»
<dannyLopez> por q dice q omitiendo?
<arp-> simon_: pone aca en el chat: /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<arp-> dannyLopez: por que puede que este actualizado ese archivo
<simon_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<dannyLopez> ok arigato
<arp-> es una notebook
<simon_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
 * dannyLopez se fue
<arp-> se
<arp-> veo...
<arp-> pero es una notebook tu maquina simon_ ?
<simon_> no
<arp-> ok
<simon_> es sobremesa
<arp-> es un video onboard
<arp-> que CpU tiene?
<simon_> procesador @.@?
<arp-> sep
<simon_> una dual core 2..x
<arp-> aja...
<simon_> dejame ver de cuanto especivicamente XD
<arp-> bueno deberia dar mas ftp's supongo
<arp-> no esta bien
<arp-> para tener una idea nomas
<simon_> 2.53
<arp-> el video intel deja mucho que desar ya de por si
<arp-> pero igualmente
<simon_> deja mas que desear que los de ati?
<arp-> ese test que corriste usa un motor opengl
<arp-> ATI va barbaro
<arp-> tanto nVidia como ATI
<simon_> si?mmm
<arp-> son excelente
<simon_> la ultima vez que lei sobre eso el unico que valia pa algo era nvidia
<simon_> en linux
<arp-> si nvidia tiene driver's que funcionan de primera en linux
<arp-> ATI tambien tiene sus drivers, puede que aveces se torne un poco mas trabajo hacerlo andar
<arp-> pero como placa es al mismo nivel
<simon_> arp-, porsia las moscas,ando es con metacity,no con compiz
<arp-> pero bueno
<arp-> el juego vosl o usas con OpenGL
<arp-> y por lo visto
<simon_> incluso,sin tener abierto ningun otro programa
<arp-> sep
<simon_> vosl?
<arp-> mira hace lo siguiente
<arp-> vos el juego lo corres en pantalla completa
<arp-> ?
<simon_> puedo correrlo en pantalla completa si quiero
<simon_> pero lo tenga en modo ventana(a mi resoluciond e pantalla)
<simon_> incluso desactive el audio en wine a ver si mejoraba
<simon_> y el juego esta en su minimo
<arp-> ah
<arp-> el juego lo tenes configurado en opengl
<arp-> verdad?
<simon_> no,en opengl no me abre
<arp-> ah
<simon_> me da error ;_;
<arp-> cual?
<simon_> error #132
<arp-> no buscaste  el error x google?
<simon_> ps es medio confuso y no encontre solucion ;_;
<arp-> bueno , entonces lo usas en directx
<arp-> ?
<simon_> si
<simon_> por eso va mal
<arp-> si
<arp-> seguramente
<simon_> ya vengo,mi sobrino quiere jugo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> simon_: debes resolver el tema de poder correr el juego con OpenGL
<arp-> seria tu posible solucion
<NinoScript> qué juego es? :)
<arp-> simon_: por las dudas, instala: sudo apt-get install libqt4-opengl
<simon_> NinoScript, es wow
<simon_> arp-, ya esta instalado
<NinoScript> creo que para que use opengl, basta con poner "-opengl" en el lanzador
<arp-> OK
<simon_> NinoScript, yo se
<NinoScript> al menos yo lo hacía así con Warcraft 3
<simon_> pero al correrlo en opengl da error
<NinoScript> :O
<NinoScript> y si lo corres con directX te anda lento?
<arp-> muy...
<arp-> :P
<simon_> ya te cuento, de 1 a 3 fps
<NinoScript> uff
<arp-> pero opengl esta andando
<NinoScript> instala windows!
<simon_> osea,injugable
<NinoScript> xD
<arp-> si glxgears
<arp-> funciona
<NinoScript> (era chiste, no me peguen :B)
<simon_> crucifiquen a NinoScript!!
<arp-> talvez sera un error intenrno del juego
<simon_> xDD
<arp-> bueno me voy a dormir
<arp-> salu2
<simon_> no creo,ya que editando la configuraciond el juego se escoge open gl
<simon_> osea,no lo fuerzo
<arp-off> el test de glxgears usa OpenGL
<arp-off> y funciona..
<simon_> de hecho creo que los de la mac tambien tienen open gl
<NinoScript> sip, nosotros los con mac no tenemos directx :P
<arp-off> bueno me fui...
 * arp-off off
<simon_> ademas de que wow es platinum con wine
<NinoScript> has probado con la última versi´øn de Wine?
<simon_> osea lo que mejor corre
<NinoScript> qué versión de wine tienes?
<Natecv> hola
<Natecv> tengo una duda con el programa wireshark
<Natecv> alguien tiene algun conocimiento de el programa?
<NinoScript> hola, yo alguna vez lo usé en el computador de un amigo que tenía windows, dudo que te pueda ayudar, pero haz la pregunta de todos modos
<Natecv> bueno
<Natecv> aver
<NinoScript> para el que quiere jugar WoW, revisa la versión de tu Wine, la última última es 1.3.9
<NinoScript> yo jugaba Warcraft 3 con la 1.2 que era beta en ese tiempo, y funcionaba perfecto
<Natecv> cuando intento de realizar una captura ,lo doy a capture,start,y me sale el siguiente mensage
<simon_> nino
<Natecv> Please check to make sure you have sufficient permissions, and that you have the proper interface or pipe specified.
<simon_> uso la 1.2 y pico,es la version ams estable
<simon_>  la 1.3.9 es inestable
<Natecv> he mirado en las opciones de captura y todo eso
<Natecv> pero no se determinar con exactitud que he de hacer
<NinoScript> y eso a quien le importa? xD, yo usaba la 1.2 cuando era inestable y nunca hubo ni un problema, de hecho, con la "estable" se me caía
<NinoScript> Natecv: si te está reclamando por permisos
<NinoScript> tal vez podrías probar abrirlo con permisos de super usuario
<NinoScript> abre un terminal (ctrl+shift+T)
<NinoScript> y pon: sudo wireshark
<NinoScript> ( si ya sabías como hacer eso, no te ofendas ;) )
<simon_> porcierto nate es posible que sea por donde se esta guardando
<Natecv> muchisimas gracias NinoScript
<simon_> nino wine recomienda usar la ultima version estable
<Natecv> resulta ridiculo deq no haya yo caido en la cuenta antes
<NinoScript> Natecv: con eso funcionó? :O
<Natecv> y esq estaba tan concentrado en encontrar una solucion en "modo grafico",q no me he dado ni cuenta
<Natecv> si
<jmanuel_cool> saludos ebrios
<NinoScript> wii! me encanta cuando digo algo casi al azar y tengo razón xD
<Natecv> Gracias de nuevo NinoScript
<NinoScript> :)
<NinoScript> simon_: microsoft recomienda usar windows, no tienes por qué creerle al comunicado oficial de Wine. Puede que el último parche de WoW genere algún problemita con Wine y que una de las versiones "inestables" lo solucione :D
<vladimirov> Join #android
<simon_> pero para eso hay review,mucha gente usa la misma version con ele stable :S(y hasta ams viejos...)
<NinoScript> entonces, si es que nadie encuentra ni una solución a tu problema… antes de que te rindas o te estreses, como última opción… siempre puedes probar una instalación fresca de linux!
<simon_> ninoscript,esta es una instalacion "dresca" XD
<simon_> fresca*
<NinoScript> demonios
<NinoScript> sabes inglés?
<NinoScript> tal vez en #ubuntu sepan algo
<NinoScript> puedo ser tu traductor si es necesario :)
<vladimirov> Como se pueden cambiar el nombre surante una sesion de irc?
<jmanuel_cool> vladimirov, /nick "nick_nuevo"
<predator> Nice! Gracias!
<predator> Tienen un link q tenga todos los comandos irc?
 * NinoScript también desearía una lista de todos los comandos!
<jmanuel_cool> vladimirov, ¿usas xchat?
<vladimirov> No, uso ANDCHAT un cliente IRC para android
<TrueNhero> toy traduciendo full circle alguien ayuda?
<vladimirov> Pero en ubuntu uso XCHAT
<vladimirov> Q clientes usan uds? Cual es el mejor a su juicio?
<simon_> vladi cual android?
<simon_> yo uso xvhat-gnome XD
<vladimirov> Como me salgo de un canal usando comandos?
<simon_> xchat-gnome*
<g3o> vladimirov, depende de gustos y funcionalidad
<vladimirov> El Motorola Milestone con una ROM androidVE
<g3o> vladimirov, para salir de un canal typeas /close o /leave #canal
<vladimirov> G3o cual cliente usas tu?
<g3o> en la pc, weechat
<jmanuel_cool> vladimirov, en el xchat tipeas /help en la pestaña del canal (en este caso, la que dice freenode)
<simon_> vladi,que inconvenientes le ves al milestone?
<simon_> no se,duracion de bateria,sobrecalentamiento...
<jmanuel_cool> simon_, el precio XDD
<vladimirov> Bueno, como dijo JACK EL DESTRIPADOR: vamos por partes,
<vladimirov> A nivel de hardware, el procesador en un poco mediocre tal y como viene de fabrica: 500 mhz, pero puedes overclockear, he visto q hasta 1.3 ghz
<vladimirov> La duracion de la bateria me parece muy aceptable, pero solo lo uso a 700 mhz y cuando a esta a menos 40% de bateria automaticamente baja a 250 mhz
<vladimirov> Yo casi nunca uso wifi o 3g, por eso me imagino q me rinde la bateria
<simon_> lol
<vladimirov> Si no usara red de datos creo q podria durar 3 dias (en vez de dia y medio actual)
<vladimirov> Unas de las cosas q me sorprendio del telefono es q el teclado fisico es casi innecesario, el virtual es mas comodo, cuesta agarrarle agilidad al teclado fisico, en cambio el virtual es muy comodo
<vladimirov> A mi gusto el telefono es medio lenteja (lento) pero al usar una ROM liviana se solventa
<NinoScript> Quiero instalar Ubuntu en el computador de mi primo, y él quiere que borre la partición "de rescate" que viene de fábrica para recuperar 10GB, así que debo usar el particionador manual… Si cambio el tamaño de la partición con Windows desde ahí es lo mismo que con la barrita del particionador automático?
<vladimirov> un defecto fisico es q el boton fisico de la camara pierde su acabado facilmente, aun si no lo aprietas con tus uñas
<vladimirov> NinoScript yo hice eso una vez, solo tienes q estar preparado para esto: el windows al detectar el cambio de tamaño de particion no va a querer iniciar, te va a pedir disco disco de recuperacion, pero con iniciar en modo SIMBOLO DE SISTEMA y ejecutando CHKDSK /F deberia arreglar eso
<NinoScript> osea que no es lo mismo que la cosa automática? :(
<NinoScript> porque eso no tira ni un error
<NinoScript> que susto
<NinoScript> bueno, te voy a hacer caso :D
<simon_> no me gusta lo del boton de la camara :(
<vladimirov> El problema no es cambiar el tamaño de particion, sino q windows es bruto y no sabe lidiar con la diferencia
<vladimirov> Si, simon_ a mi tambien me parecio decepcionante, pero no se si me paso solo a mi
<jmanuel_cool> vladimirov, ¿windows es bruto? ¿o lo hicieron a lo bruto?
<simon_> me gusta que las cosas esten bien hechas D:<
<simon_> jmanuel_cool, las 2 cosas
<vladimirov> Jajajajajaja quiza solo asumieron q nadie iba a querer instalar otro SO!
<NinoScript> y en el caso de que si quisieran, compraron muchas acciones de Apple
<vladimirov> Por cierto, escoji el Milestone por su gran resolucion y nitidez
<simon_> a mi me llaman las superamoleds
<simon_> pero el galaxy s no me gusta su acabado exterior ni el hecho que falte flash(creo que se recalienta)
<simon_> el nexus s tiene bluetooth 2.1(el galaxy s tiene 3.0)y aunque tiene flash,tiene el mismo acabado
<vladimirov> Mira, un telefono no va a sustituir tu camara de fotos, asi q no le pares a eso
<simon_> pero el acabado :(
<vladimirov> Telefonos solo para foticos de dia y con amigos, o para uso artistico, pero hasta alli
<simon_> no me gustaria gastarme lo qeu gastaria en una pc pa que se estropee en una caida
<vladimirov> Buen punto!
<alexneb> nas
<vladimirov> Quiza algo q me parece mas relevante es esto: tiene tanta versatilidad los android q vas a necesitar un muy buen plan de datos
<vladimirov> Porque no t va a servir de mucho si no te puedes permitir estar conectado a la nube
<jmanuel_cool> ¿plan BB ilimitado? XDD
<alexneb> gente... es posible meterle linux a un qtek s200?
<NinoScript> yo diría que sí
<NinoScript> no se que es
<NinoScript> pero he visto hasta relojes de pulsera con linux
<vladimirov> A mi con 500 mb voy bien, aunque casi no puedo hacer thetering con esa miseria
<NinoScript> así que la respuesta es probablemente sí
<NinoScript> xD
<alexneb> NinoScript,  es una pda.. pero spy nuevo en lo de los mobiles
<simon_> nino
<alexneb> NinoScript,  alguna igea de como?
<simon_> ni con el ultimo wine va
<NinoScript> alexneb: nop, solo quería responder tu pregunta
<alexneb> ahh... bien
<vladimirov> Bueno estimados, voy a dormir! Q descansen!
<alexneb> vladimirov,  se bueno
<NinoScript> partición lógica o primaria?
<NinoScript> cual es la diferencia?
<NinoScript> cual escojo?
<NinoScript> :P
<alexneb> logica es la que asigna.. primaria es la primera (nueva secuencia)
<newbie> amigos como hago para que mi ubuntu lucid arranque en modo consola?
<dzup2> quizas si (no he probado) pero un chmod -x ´which startx´
<dzup2> o definitivamente quitale los execute bit al x server
<Josesordo> Hola
<\\\Rick__Rick> hola
<Kersinc07> buenas a todos
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> diferencia entre sudo bash y sudo su?
<Kersinc07> soy nobato
<dannyLopez> = Kersinc07
<Kersinc07> dime
<dzup2> sudo bash y sudo su? la diferencia es que corres bash como root y sudo su hace lo mismo
<dzup2> a menos que su tsch o algo asi, do todas formas su cae a shell, la que uses
<dzup2> con uid root, pero es lo mismo a menos que hables de single user mode, entonces ya tendrias todo los previlegios
<dzup2> ...hasta el de cambiar la password de root sin saberla, eso es una desventaja
<dzup2> en seguridad
<dzup2> pero en fin, es la forma de recuperar la password de root sin saber ni hacerte root
<dannyLopez> no entendí jejeje
<dzup2> ...analiza lo que conte
<dannyLopez> no mentira si entendí algo toca esperar en la practica
<dannyLopez> arigato dzup2
<dzup2> al fin al cabo bash es solamente un programa que corre en la capa del os, con los previlegios del que mando pedir ese programa
<dannyLopez> ok
<dzup2> nota que si boot en single user mode, los previlegios de cualquier cuenta ya sea root o no te pertenecen, los ubunteros le llaman "disco de recuperacion" ...pero es lo mismo: un root sin autenticacion, lo mismo aplica en windows pero mas facil pues solo insertas el disco y haces lo que quieras
<dzup2> "acceso fisico" = "acceso total"
<dzup2> me explico? si estas sentado fisicamente en cualquier computadora es desde el lado de ver de seguridad, es un acceso total porque igual podras cambiar root o y hasta quitarle la tomacorriente al com'putador
<dzup2>  uptime
<dzup2>  00:15:00 up 11:26,  3 users,  load average: 0.67, 0.68, 0.8    <---como estoy sentado en mi super trabajosa clave de root en este momento en mi computadora ...nada me impide quitarle la luz y apagarla, tengo acceso total.
<rodolfo> hola, alguien sabe si puedo instalar un so i686 en una netbook?
<francisco> hola
<francisco> tengo una duda
<francisco> cualquier version de linux maneja las particiones '/' '/home' & 'swap'?
<mama21mama> francisco, si
<francisco> ok
<francisco> entonces si borro las configuraciones de mi escritorio puedo usar el mismo /home en otra distro
<mama21mama> si borras podras pero sin configuracion
<mama21mama> o puedes usar otra, y la home la ubicas en otro lugar
<mama21mama> por que no haces otro home ?
<mama21mama> y podras usar las dos.
<francisco> pero que  no se crea automaticamente la configuracion?
<francisco> es que creoq ue si dejo la configuracion crea conflictos
<mama21mama> si claro...pero si le dices a la otra que instala en la home que usas seguramente se borrara los datos de esta primera.
<francisco> no se borra
<mama21mama> depende la distro que usas.
<francisco> ok
<mama21mama> no se...nunca probe esa.
<francisco> yo instalé kubuntu usando el mismo home de ubuntu
<francisco> y me marcaba un error al iniciar sesion
<francisco> simplemente borre gnome conf
<mama21mama> por eso es mejor usar otro home
<francisco> y otras carpetas de conf
<francisco> y  funciono
<mama21mama> se corrompe muchas config
<mama21mama> si funcionara... la cosa es cuando quieras usar el otro
<francisco> ok
<mama21mama> tenes que hacer lo mismo soempre.
<mama21mama> *siempre.
<francisco> pero no es dificil
<francisco> rm -R
<mama21mama> para horrar eso ... lo correcto seria otra home
<francisco> mm
<francisco> pero no entiendo eso de otra home
<mama21mama> creas
<mama21mama> una nueva
<francisco> tengo mi particion home
<mama21mama> donde la tiene?
<francisco> al momento d einstalar le doy usar como /home
<mama21mama> si quieres o puedes hacer una nueva antes de instalar.
<francisco> pero no se borran los qarcchivos?
<mama21mama> depende donde la hagas
<francisco> mmm
<francisco>  a ver
<mama21mama> puedes hacer la nueva en /home/home2
<francisco> te explico
<francisco> tengo una particion de 30 gigas donde pongo /
<francisco> una swap
<francisco> y una de 80 gigas que uso d ehome
<mama21mama> la home es una simple carpeta ni mas ni menos.
<francisco> a ver
<francisco> entonces al momento de instalar
<mama21mama> creas una carpeta dentro de la home.
<francisco> como creo otra particion home sobre la anteriro?
<mama21mama> por que crear otra particion?
<mama21mama> si ya la tienes.
<francisco> ya me confundí
<mama21mama> o tambien puedes redimencionar la home si.
<mama21mama> para crear otra particion.
<francisco> :S
<mama21mama> redimencionando la home y creas otra home-
<francisco> mejor sigo haciendo lo que hago
<francisco> es facil
<mama21mama> pro no es lo correcto me parece.
<francisco> mmm
<francisco> pues ya vez que en ubuntu se crean carpetas de configuración en /home
<francisco> .firefox
<francisco> .gnome panel
<francisco> etc
<francisco> para cada configuracion de software
<francisco> yo solo borro las carétas que se que son de configuracion del escritorio
<francisco> asi pongo otro sabro de ubuntu encima ycuando abro firefox en la nueva distro
<francisco> esta el historial
<francisco> marcadores
<francisco> etc
<francisco> mi unica duda era si podría hacer lo mismo en otra distro
<mama21mama> bien.
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> se puede.
<mama21mama> antes hace backup.
<francisco> otra cosa
<francisco> siempre he querido un plugin o algo para poder mandar un archivo a dispositivo haciendo click derecho>enviar a...
<francisco> existe?
<luismiparra> hola esto es una prueba de mensaje
<LUISMIPARRA2> prueba
<luismiparra> (hola a todos estoy probando a conectarme al irc desde la consola con un netcat
<luismiparra> por eso estoy 2 veces)
<Christiannn> buenas?
<Christiannn> quiero compilar una app llamada neostats pero me da este error al compilar /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<Christiannn> que es el -lperl
<Christiannn> y como conseguirlo?
<dani> ola
<dani> ?¿
<Guest33018> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Guest33018> quit
<dani_> ola
<dani_> alguien me puede decir que es un descriptor de un fichero??
<fosco_> buenas
<Christiannn> buenas alguie nsabe que es este error adnsparse/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl?
<dani_> ola?
<dani_> oal
<dani_> ola
<dani_> sabe alguien en que archivo se predefine el montaje inicial de dispositivos para el arranque?
<dani_> gracias
<erAbuelo> buenas
<fosco_> dani_, /etc/fstab
<dani_> gracias!!
<fosco_> de nada
<dani_> ah!
<dani_> y me puedes decir
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<dani_> que significa cada campo de la estructura FILE que devuelve fopen?
<fosco_> dani_, no veo ningun campo
<dani_> es esto
<dani_> ypedef struct  {
<dani_>  unsigned char* curp; // Current active pointer
<dani_>  unsigned char* buffer; // Data transfer buffer
<dani_>  int level; // fill/empty level of buffer
<dani_>  int bsize; // Buffer size
<dani_>  unsigned short istemp; // Temporary file indicator
<fosco_> no pegues texto en el canal, si necesitas que veamos varias lineas de texto usa pastebin.com
<fosco_> al margen de eso yo ni idea
<dani_> http://pastebin.com/bS1DtWri
<wrf> buenas alguien conoce algun programa q sirva para estimular el envio de paquetes de una red
<wrf> estoy realizando una auditoria a una wpa/psk y necesito q la transmision de paquetes por parte del servidor sea mayor
<figarocom> la suite aircrack
<figarocom> llevaba diferentes tipos de inyecciones
<figarocom> de trafico
<wrf> la suite aircrack ya la tengo, yo lo q quiero es algun programa q haga q el trafico en la red sea mayor
<figarocom> wrf la suite aircrack lleva esos programas incluidos...
<wrf> y cuales son los comandos
<figarocom> RTFM!!!!!!
<figarocom> #aircrack
<wrf> gracias por tu ayuda figarocom no se q haria sin ti
<figarocom> wrf hay miles de referencias a eso en google
<figarocom> para que tengas que venir a preguntar en un IRC
<figarocom> de ubuntu
<figarocom> ;)
<wrf> uso ubuntu y habitualmente encuentro en el irc a gente con respuesta mas concisas q lee el puto manual
<wrf> pero gracias
<figarocom> ^^
<figarocom> wrf no es a malas, tu pregunta no se puede responder de manera concisa
<fosco_> wrf, simplemente aumentar trafico? ping -f IP_destino
<figarocom> todo depende del tipo de inyeccion que quieras realizar...
<fosco_> ya verás como aumenta el tráfico
<figarocom> fosco_ XDDDDD
<wrf> gracias fosco esa es una buena respuesta
<wrf> esa o no tengo ni idea
<wrf> pero no RTFM
<figarocom> wrf lol
<wrf> de todos modos seria ping -f Bssid de destino, no?
<figarocom> wrf dudo que consigas mas paquetes con ping...
<fosco_> ping -f ip
<wrf> la puerta de enlace del router dices?
<wrf> como voy a saber la puerta de enlace si aun no estoy en la red
<fosco_> cualquier ip de la red
<wrf> a vale vale
<fosco_> provocará un gran trafico entre las 2 ips
<wrf> cualquier estacion
<figarocom> y tan grande..
<figarocom> wrf toma anda http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=es:aireplay-ng
<figarocom> eso seguro que te sirve XD
<wrf> q ya tengo el manual figarocom
<figarocom> wrf eso es lo que buscas, no ping.
<wrf> no he preguntado donde encontrar un manual de aircrack
<figarocom> wrf ahi te explica como hacer lo que deseas pero bueno.
<figarocom> aireplay-ng PARAMETROS
<figarocom> e inyecta trafico
<wrf> se como inyectar trafico, lo q quiero hacer es q el trafico sea mayor si no existe ninguna estación conectada al servidor en ese momento
<wrf> no inyectar
<wrf> solo aumentar el trafico
<figarocom> wrf entonces te entendi mal, perdona.
<wrf> para q sea mas facil, q las datas suban a mas velocidad
<wrf> como si metieses una aplicación de testeo de velocidad en la red
<wrf> para exista mucho trafico en esta
<wrf> pero sin estar aun conectado a la misma
<wrf> solo asociado al router en modo monitor
<figarocom> wrf puedes hacerlo inyectando trafico :S
<wrf> o no me explico o no te interas
<wrf> enteras
<figarocom> inyectas paquetes sube las datas y consigues mas IVs
<figarocom> y estas en monitor mode..
<wrf> aumentar el trafico figarocom
<wrf> eso
<Brahem> saludos
<wrf> q en vez de conseguir 2000 datas en 2 minutos las consiga en 1
<wrf> eso es lo q quiero
<wrf> o en medio
<wrf> bueno da igual ya me las apañare
<wrf> hasta luego
<zyen> Buenas a todos, alguien puede ayudarme a editar la pantalla de login en ubuntu 10.10? En versiones anteriores lo hacia sin problema pero aqui? WTF!
<Brahem> edita el grub
<zyen> Brahem, lo que necesito es instalar un tema que e descargado para el inicio de sesion
<zyen> en versiones anteriores habia una GUI para hacerlo
<zyen> pero ahora :S
<Brahem> claro
<Brahem> el grub 2
<Brahem> o el burg no recuerdo
<fosco_> zyen, la pantalla de acceso ya no es facilmente personalizable
<zyen> fosco_ pues vaya gracia..
<fosco_> a menos q sea algo de gran importancia para tu te aconsejo q lo dejes
<fosco_> para ti*
<zyen> nunca pense que me encontraria con una limitacion asi en linux lol
 * george2002 todo es configurable, a si sea por terminal solo en google dbs confiar
<zyen> george2002 ya llevo mirando en google un buen tiempo y encuentro poca cosa util sobre la 10.10
<george2002> zyen: de donde bajastes el tema?
<zyen> gnomeart
<zyen> e instalado el gmd2setup
<zyen> pero vamos..
<zyen> parece mision imposible
<Brahem> zyen
<Brahem> tengo una web bastante util sobre cosas de ubuntu 10.10
<zyen> Brahem pasamela si no es mucho pedir
<Brahem> claro dejame un minuto ok
<zyen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547917
<Brahem> un minuto
<george2002> zyen: http://www.ubuntips.com.ar/2010/07/10/cambiar-pantalla-de-inicio-de-ubuntu-lucid/
<Brahem> aqui tienes
<Brahem> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/
<Brahem> sale todo sobre editar etc etc
<Brahem> un monton de video i tutoriales
<zyen> george2002... LUCID 10.04 yo tengo 10.10 :)
<zyen> gracias Brahem
<Brahem> de nada :)
<zyen> brahem nada, me explican como modificar el acceso y tal, pero yo necesito instalar un tema tipo gnomeart
<Brahem> busca por ahi
<zyen> y eso parece ser imposible :S alla por la 8 y 9 de ubuntu lo hacia con 2 clicks! sabeis a que se debe este cambio?
<Brahem> creo q te lo explican
<george2002> zyen: http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/10/19/como-cambiar-la-pantalla-de-login-en-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-video/
<zyen> george2002 y dale!! que eso se hacerlo yo necesito instalar un tema
<zyen> pero no se puede :(
<george2002> zyen: a ver, por logica ubuntu ya tiene una imagen, no crees poder remplazarla por otra?
<zyen> george2002: segun e leido y me han dicho, en la 10.10 instalar un tema para la pantalla de login es imposible
<george2002> ok
<george2002> bueno yo uso otro sistema menos complicado
<george2002> zyen: instalate ubuntu tweak a ver si te sirve
<zyen> voy a mirar :)
<rodrigo> hola
<Lostizytu> :D
<zyen> george2002 nada xDD me aparecen capadas las opciones para instalar temas haha vaya cagada de la 10.10
<Brahem> zyen
<Brahem> ten en cuenta q siempre lo mejoran
<Brahem> registrate i diles tu problema
<zyen> Brahem si si pero me ha chocado encontrarme con una opcion que ya estaba disponible desde tiempos de..
<zyen> :)
<Brahem> xD
<jon__> hola
<jon__> tengo un problema: estaba intentando desinstalar Ubuntu de una máquina (que también tiene windows vista) y he metido el cd de recuperación de windows vista, entonces me he dado cuenta de que quizá la opción más rápida sería arrancar con gparted para eliminar la partición de ubuntu, y al intentar reiniciar la máquina con el cd de gparted resulta que el grub se ha jodido y no me deja hacer nada. Alguna idea?
<Lostizytu> xd
<Lostizytu> tengo entendido q con el mismo cd de ubuntu se puede recuperar el grub
<jon__> si pero, no se supone que lo que tengo que quitar es el grub para que inicie windows con su propio gestor de arranque (o como se llame)?
<Lostizytu> jon__: => http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/8251705/Eliminar-Grub-sin-errores_-restaurar-arranque-_MBR_.html
<Obito> Hola a todos, les paso que al iniciar el Virtual Box les tira el error "Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)" q en teoria se soluciona poniendo en el terminal "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" y les fallo el proceso ¿?
<Obito> Ubuntu 9.1
<curiousx> Obito: proba con --> sudo apt-get install -–reinstall virtualbox
<Obito> curiousx, ya lo pruebo, muchas gracias
<Obito> si instalo la version 4 (la cual tiene conflicto con la 3.2 q tengo), desinstalo la 3.2 .. una ves q tenga la 4.. la makina q tengo instalada..sigue existiendo ? o.O
<Obito> o se me borra al desinstalar la version 3.2 ¿?
<Obito> probe el reinstall.. pero al haberlo instalado con un .deb no se puede.. ahora pruebo reinstalar el pakete bajandolo xD
<curiousx> ok
<Obito> curiousx,  :D reinstale desde el .deb y se soluciono ^^ gracias por el dato
<curiousx> =)
<curiousx> me jui =)
<erAbuelo> buenas
<cesar10> buenas alguien me podria decir como soluciono este problema
<cesar10> no puedo instalar
<arp-off> que calorrrr...
<arp-off> cesar10: ?
<cesar10> me sale el sgte msj "E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Recurso temporalmente no disponible)"
<arp-off> tenes que reiniciar la pc
<arp-off> eso por que bajaste updates
<cesar10> sure ?
<arp-off> sepe
<arp-off> xD
<cesar10> mmmm....
<erAbuelo> no
<cesar10> entonces
<cesar10> ya vuelvo
<arp-off> ok
<erAbuelo> cesar10: esper
<erAbuelo> cesar10: espera
<erAbuelo> no reinicies
<arp-off> jaj
<cesar10> ok
<erAbuelo> lo haces con sudo ?
<cesar10> sip
<arp-off> ...
<erAbuelo> entonces eso es que algun proceso de apt dejo pillado el archivo de bloqueos
<erAbuelo> asegurate de que no hay ningun proceso usandolo y si es asi borralo y listo
<arp-off> lo mas sensato es reiniciar
<erAbuelo> no
<arp-off> si bajo updates.. mejor que las re cargue
<arp-off> al reiniciar
<erAbuelo> esto no es windows, hay que perder la mania de reiniciar por todo
<cesar10> degerado pc ya me responde
<arp-off> no erAbuelo
<cesar10> :@
<arp-off> disculpame, pero te equivocas
<arp-off> ciertas updates requieren reiniciar
<erAbuelo> dime una
<arp-off> y dije "solo" por las dudas
<arp-off> osea.. que perdes
<arp-off> un par de segundos mas en reiniciar
<arp-off> ?
<erAbuelo> pero si no es necesario, ya es demasiado tiempo :)
<arp-off> pf
<arp-off> has como quieras
<erAbuelo> arp-off: ya lo hago, siempre :)
<arp-off> bien xD
<cesar10> ps ahora me cambio de problema ahora me sale "Algo malo sucedió resolviendo «'co.archive.ubuntu.com:http» (-5 - No hay dirección asociada con el nombre de host)"
<erAbuelo> yo escucho a todo el mundo, leo todo lo que puedo, pero al final hago lo que me da la real y santisima gana, el responsable de mi equipo solo soy yo ;)
<arp-off> erAbuelo:  no te olvides que lo que vos estas diciendo lo esta recibiendo otro susuario
<arp-off> no tu equipo
<arp-off> acordate
<erAbuelo> arp-off: cierto, pero yo no estoy en su teclado, el puede hacerme caso a mi, a ti o a nadie, es su decision :)
<arp-off> si bueno erAbuelo , pero eso suena a mandar al muere o a la suerte al usuario
<arp-off> por eso dije... antes la duda que alla bajado updates, que reinicie
<arp-off> era la opcion mas segura, perdia 30 segundos mas de tiempo
<arp-off> pero barbaro, respeto tu sugerencia.
<erAbuelo> si es un tema de archivo bloqueado, por que se le cerro algun update, no se soluciona reiniciando, es mejor conocer la causa del problema para poder resolverlo, que aplicar recetas
<Guest89506> .....
<arp-off> si reinicias, el lockeo del repositorio se va
<lautarus> http://pastebin.com/DdkkHR4g   -Alguien tiene idea de este error en bash?- gracias gente
<arp-off> eso esta mal
<lautarus> a mi arp-off ¿
<arp-off> talvez necesites permisos
<arp-off> sip
<lautarus> estoy como root
<lautarus> #
<arp-off> j0
<erAbuelo> lautarus: y eso archivo existe y tiene permisos de escritura ?
<lautarus> permisos de otro tipo decis.
<arp-off> nop
<arp-off> root@AMD-X2:/home/arp# cat /sys/class/gpio/export
<arp-off> cat: /sys/class/gpio/export: Permiso denegado
<arp-off> aun como root no podes... el archivo esta en uso
<lautarus> aja, no entiendo
<arp-off> 0 --w------- 1 root root 4096 2010-12-27 07:09 /sys/class/gpio/export
<lautarus> lo que estoy haciendo es agregar una lineas a un driver para /media
<lautarus> arp-off, eso me sale a mi tambien, los permisos
<arp-off> si
<lautarus> si exactamente igual me sale
<arp-off> vos estas seguro que tenes que poner a 0 el archivo
<arp-off> ?
<lautarus> me llaman ahora vuelvo
<lautarus> urg.
<arp-off> ok
<Guest89506> .....
<Guest89506> nd , q puedo solucionar el problema  d "E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<Guest89506> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio /var/lib/apt/lists"
<arp-off> reiniaste?
<Guest89506> si
<arp-off> no tenes el gestor de updates
<arp-off> abierto?
<Guest89506> no
<arp-off> sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<arp-off> pone eso
<erAbuelo> comprueba si tienes espacio en disco
<Obito> alguno ha podido configurar SendMail para poder enviar correos usando php ?
<arp-off> chekea en #php-es
<Guest89506> volvio a trabajar pero el problema d ahora es "Algo malo sucedió resolviendo «'co.archive.ubuntu.com:http» (-5 - No hay dirección asociada con el nombre de host)"
<arp-off> anda a Origienes del Software
<arp-off> en la configuracion
<arp-off> eleji nuevamente el servidor principal de ubuntu
<arp-off> para regenerar el source list
<lautarus> pido disculpas, pero bajé a ayudar a mi madre con paquetes, perdón eh
<Guest89506> no puedo cambiar el origen del software
<erAbuelo> Guest89506: comprobaste el espacio en disco ?
<Guest89506> ??
<erAbuelo> eso es un si, o un no ?
<Guest89506> es un noc
<erAbuelo> pues miralo hombre, no pierdes nada xD
<Guest89506> how to ?
<erAbuelo> en terminal: sudo df -h
<Guest89506> dice S.archivos            Tam.  Usado Disp. % Uso Montado en
<Guest89506> /dev/sdb3              92G  8,4G   79G  10% /
<Guest89506> none                  495M  248K  495M   1% /dev
<Guest89506> none                  501M  948K  500M   1% /dev/shm
<Guest89506> none                  501M  220K  500M   1% /var/run
<Guest89506> none                  501M  4,0K  501M   1% /var/lock
<Elido> hola chikos...acabo de Instalar FEDORA 14...pero no se instala mi Grafica VIA CHROME 9
<Obito> alguno sabe como hacer para que SendMail escuche al puerto 25 ?
<fringe1> Elido>>>  busca mejor en el canal de fedora, este es de ubuntu
<mama21mama> alguien sabe de redes?
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<Obito> alguien me daria una mano para instalar postfix ? (:
<pblanco> Obito:pero ya instalastes
<pblanco> sabes que quieres hacer
<pblanco> tienes claras tus reglas
<Obito> pblanco, estoy tratando instalar pero "Imposible obtener http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postfix/postfix_2.6.5-3_i386.deb  No pude resolver 'ar.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Obito> E: No se pudieron obtener algunos archivos, ¿quizás deba ejecutar
<Obito> apt-get update o deba intentarlo de nuevo con --fix-missing?"
<Obito> pblanco, solo quiero poder enviar correos.. u.u
<pblanco> a postfix localmente
<fosco_> Obito, parece que los respositorios .ar están caidos, cambia al servidor principal
<pblanco> para enviar correos
<simon_> tengo un probblema con el world of warcraft,al correrlo en open gl(todos dicen para correrse asi)me suelta un error al inicio del juego y no puedo jugar,y si juegos en modo direct x correpero muy lento(2-4fps)
<fosco_> simon_, abre un terminal y pon glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco_> mira si dice yes o no
<simon_> yes
<fosco_> y en render string?
<simon_> todo eso ya lo hice ._.
<fosco_> no es algo que tengas q hacer, es algo q necesito saber
<simon_> y el de las tuerquitas son 5000 in 5.0 seconds
<simon_> el que o.o?
<fosco_> <fosco_> y en render string?
<simon_> eso como que no lo he hecho
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<simon_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) G33 GEM 20091221 2009Q4 x86/MMX/SSE2
<fosco_> tienes una intel, el rendimiento 3D de esas es bastante bajo, no creo q puedas conseguir nada mejor q lo q ya tienes
<Obito> pblanco, al fin lo pude instalar xD eran los repos mugrientos q estaba usando.. la configuracion q es para enviar correos debe ser " sitio de internet " ¿?
<simon_> fosco
<simon_> el problema es que no corre en OPENGL
<simon_> y si en direct x
<simon_> el problema delr endimiento es porqeesta corriendo en direct x fosco_
<fosco_> no, el problema es el driver intel
<fosco_> que no aprovecha al 100% las capacidades del hardware
<fosco_> si tienes los efectos de escritorio activados puedes provar a desactivarlos, en algunos casos eso mejora ligeramente el rendimiento
<simon_> tengo compiz desactivado
<fosco_> ok
<simon_> el problema es que no esta corriendo intel,no se supone que linux se centr en opengl?porque no corre y direct x si?(sobretodo considerando que el propio juego se juega en opengl)
<fosco_> ni idea, no tengo ese juego, has mirado en la web del wine si dice algo?
<erAbuelo> re
<simon_> si
<simon_> y el error es generico
<digna>  estoy tratando de quemar un cd y me dice "no se puede crear imagen" es musica mp3 y lo estoy quemando en brasero como dato
<digna> ayuda" porq no puedo quemar
<Obito> alguien me da una mano para configurar postfix ? (solo necesito poder enviar correos)
<file_not_found_> alguien conoce el formato .mpc
<file_not_found_> muse pack
<file_not_found_> es de audio
<EGCdigital> nope
 * Lancro se va a pasar frio un rato
<Nekroide> buenas...
<Nekroide> gente tengo un problema... hace unos dias no podia iniciar sesion en mi ubuntu porke no me acepaba la contraseña... inicie secion como root saque la contraña a mi usario y listo...
<Nekroide> ahora cuando incio me sale el que debo introducir la contrseña para el deposito de llaves
<Nekroide> y nuevamente no me da bola con ninguna de mi contraseñas
<Nekroide> como puedo cambiarla?
<g3o> Nekroide, http://is.gd/jzuXr
<Nekroide> g3o esa opcion es valida si tenemos la contraseña antigua...
<Nekroide> ahi encontre una opcion
<Nekroide> voy a probarla... saludos
<g3o> oka
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<_Tavo_> Hola, alguien tiene problemas con el Ubuntu 10.10 y los programas en java con swing? Aleatoriamente me aparecen ventanas vacías y no le encuentro solución
<MaL0> hola _Tavo_ podría ser la versión java, has probado con otra ?
<_Tavo_> si, instalé a mano la 1.6.23 (la original de los repos es la .22) y da el mismo error, me faltó probar con la del Lucid, pero lo raro es que no encuentro a nadie quejándose de este problema
<arp-off> _Tavo_: gustavo?
<MaL0> _Tavo_ no puedes poner algo de debug para que suelte error ?
<_Tavo_> arp-off: si?
<arp-off> _Tavo_:  sos de arg. capital?
<_Tavo_> arp-off: soy de arg capital/provincia, buenos aires
<arp-off> j0
<arp-off> no se si seras el mismo...
<_Tavo_> el problema se me da con todas las apps de swing que probé
<arp-off> de Ciudad Internet
<_Tavo_> a veces sucede que las ventanas se dibujan bien, y a veces no se dibujan y quedan en blanco
<MaL0> _Tavo_ solo se me ocurre esa idea de poner a debug
<_Tavo_> me pasa, por ejemplo, con el netbeans, el jdownloader, y cosas que programo yo
<_Tavo_> que significa "poner a debug"
<arp-off> que uses el modo de debug x consola
<arp-off> para depurar los errores
<_Tavo_> no me saltan excepciones en ningun lado
<arp-off> _Tavo_: vos entrabas al irc de ciudad internet?
<_Tavo_> pasa solo con el compiz activado así que debe venir por ahi el problema
<_Tavo_> arp-off: nop, nada que ver
<arp-off> ok
<MaL0> ahh con el compiz
<arp-off> no te anda jdownloader?
<MaL0> investiga en ese sentido.
<MaL0> actualiza compiz
<_Tavo_> el jdownloader anda, pero algunas ventanas a veces no se pintan, hay que cerrarlas y volverlas a abrir
<_Tavo_> como puedo actualizar el compiz, algún ppa?
<arp-off> um
<MaL0> de memoria andas bien ?
<arp-off> proba desactivando compiz
<_Tavo_> hasta el ubuntu 10.04 andaba perfecto
<_Tavo_> desactivando compiz no sucede, pero no es solucion para mi
<MaL0> podias meterle un kill -3 pid_proceso_java te generará un dump de memoria donde tengas el binario java
<MaL0> luego lo debes abrir con un profiler.
<_Tavo_> no sabría que buscar ahi...
<_Tavo_> Igualmente, lo que mas me intrigaba es si alguien sufrio este problema
<_Tavo_> porque por ahí se trata de alguna conf. residual que quedó al hacer el update de 10.04 a 10.10
<Jakeukalane> hola
<MaL0> uff, es que no es sencillo. Por que tambien podría ser que necesites hacer algo parecido con el compiz.
<MaL0> aha
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema con el mplayer
<Jakeukalane> he mirado el bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/461966
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 461966 in mplayer "mplayer: symbol lookup error: mplayer: undefined symbol: codec_wav_tags (dup-of: 442195)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 442195 in mplayer "neither mplayer or vlc does not show any videos" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Jakeukalane> pero me dice que desinstale libavutil50
<Jakeukalane> lo que me lleva a que se quieren desinstalar casi 140MB en programas
<Jakeukalane> estos son los programas que me quiere quitar: http://pastebin.com/CGyQWnzt
<MaL0> desinstala solo lo que te piden.
<Jakeukalane> que podría hacer para evitar que se desinstalen el resto de programas?
<Jakeukalane> creo que es un problema de dependencias
<MaL0> con que lo desinstalas?
<Jakeukalane> apt-get
<MaL0> no uso ubuntu, pero seguramente debe haber algun parametro para que ignore las dependencias.
<erAbuelo> Jakeukalane: y si pruebas a instalar el libavutil49 antes de quitar el 50 ?
<Jakeukalane> sigue dando el mismo error el mplayer
<MaL0> ubuntu tiene dpkg ?
<MaL0> prueba con dpkg
<erAbuelo> Jakeukalane: desisntalaste el 50 luego de instalar el 49 ?
<Jakeukalane> si
<Jakeukalane> mmm?
<Jakeukalane> sí
<fzeta> hi
<nanovany> Hey amigos, como puedo analizar mis particiones de window$ desde ubuntu?
<nanovany> me baje el clamav, pero analizo y no encuentra nada, y mi makina muy virulienta
<LucidOffSet> hola a todos buen inicio de semana
<Jakeukalane> oki, gracias erAbuelo y MaL0 ....  al final desinstalé todo lo que me pedía. Como he visto que es un bug de openshot karmic he desinstalado también openshot y ya lo reinstalaré cuando me pase a maverick.
<Jakeukalane> saludos
<erAbuelo> ok
<Jakeukalane> además resulta que no me deja instalarlo porque me dice que está obsoleto o no está disponible... superraro...
<LucidOffSet> alguien me podria ayudar, por querer mejorar me meti en problemas con mis SO (Win7 Ubuntu), todo cmoenzo cuando tenia ubuntu 10.04 for 64bits y win 7 ultimate, pero ubuntu no me reconocia mi tarjeta wifi por lo que decidi bajarme la version ubuntu 10.10 para 32 bits(ya que flash no esta disponible para SO de 64 bits aun) entonces trate de instalar la nueva version de ubuntu sobre la existente
<LucidOffSet> pero no resulto aparecio un pantallazo con rectangulos negros, de ahi elimine las particiones de linux y fue cuando volvi a instalar y nada, de nuevo regrese a la version 10.04 for 64 bits de ubuntu y la trate de instalar pero para mi sorpresa la version que habia instaado hace un par de meses ahora presenta el mismo problema, alguien sabe de esto, agradezco
<mimecar> LucidOffSet: flash si que funciona con 64 bits
<LucidOffSet> pues en la pagina nunca pude
<LucidOffSet> ahora ya ni tengo mi ubuntu
<LucidOffSet> ayuda por favor
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<LucidOffSet> mira al tratar de sobreinstalar el 10.10 32 bits  sobre el 10.04 64bits empezo el problema ahora ya ni me deja instalar la vers de 64 bits
<mimecar> LucidOffSet: has formateado las particiones verdad?
<mimecar> o has instalado encima directamente?
<LucidOffSet> hay un detalle que no si sea eso, cuando pude adquirir mi laptop venia con win 7  home edition y busque e instale el win 7 ultimate (he oido que eso hace cambios al bios)
<LucidOffSet> podra ser eso ?
<mimecar> eso no cambia nada
<LucidOffSet> no acabo de respaldar toda mi informacion y pretendo eliminar todas las particiones y volver a instalar todo
<mimecar> instala la 10.10 64 bits
<LucidOffSet> ok ya baje la version desktop 10.10 for 64bits
<LucidOffSet> crees que con eso tenga
<Lostizytu> hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<LucidOffSet> ahora no se si se deba al momento de quemar estoy ocupando un cd-rw para no estar desperdicioando
<Lostizytu> solo queria venir a agradecer a ustedes
<Lostizytu> descubri despues de 2 años y medio q mi computador es de 64 bits
<Lostizytu> xD
<Tarrasquero> wau
<mimecar> LucidOffSet: usa un usb
<Lostizytu> ahora mi ubuntu vuela
<Lostizytu> xD
<Tarrasquero> O.o sorprendente y yo deseando tener uno :)
<Lostizytu> un pendrive?
<Lostizytu> :!
<LucidOffSet> pero entonces tengo que bajar de nuevo la distro en formato usb?
<mimecar> no
<Lostizytu> nop
<Lostizytu> baja el unetbootin
<Lostizytu> es bueno
<Lostizytu> :)
<Lostizytu> LucidOffSet: => http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Lostizytu> mimecar:
<Lostizytu> grax amigo
<LucidOffSet> con eso hago mi iso para  bootear con mi pendrive ?
<Lostizytu> si
<Tarrasquero> lostizytu, los sistemas de 32 bits se pueden instalar en equipos de 64 pero claro estas usando media pc
<mimecar> Lostizytu: ahora  a usar el ordenador
<Lostizytu> Tarrasquero: lo q pasa q hay demasiada diferencia... antes usaba 32 bits
<Lostizytu> xd
<erAbuelo> eso no es del todo exacto :)
<Tarrasquero> escuchemos la opinion del erabuelo
<Lostizytu> mimecar: toy mas q feliz con mi ubuntu 64 amd , es mas instale flash player, todo perfect
<erAbuelo> un equipo de 64bits no siempre es mas rapido, es mas en algunos casos incluso es mas lento
<Tarrasquero> a pero eso no es para mi entonces
<Lostizytu> toy probando con lxde y vuela
<arp-off> ?
<arp-off> ja
<Tarrasquero> lxde buen escritorio
<Tarrasquero> ese uso yo
<Lostizytu> luego instalare bluebox
<Lostizytu> :!
<mimecar> la consola con 64 bits vuela :P
<arp-off> la consola? :S
<Lostizytu> sip
<arp-off> j0
<Lostizytu> xD
<arp-off> depende para que la uses
<arp-off> si haces "ls"
<arp-off> no hay diferencia
<arp-off> :P
<Tarrasquero> hombre estamos comparando un grifo de media pulgada con uno de una pulgada :P
<arp-off> que comparacion rara...
<arp-off> pero we.. si te gusta
<Tarrasquero> el bus de datos es el doble
<Lostizytu> ajjajaaa
<erAbuelo> entonces un equipo con 8 procesadores de 1Gz es mejor que uno con un procesador de 8Gz ?
<arp-off> el bus de datos es el mismo
<arp-off> solo usas instrucciones en 64bit
<Tarrasquero> arp-off, no
<arp-off> ...
<Tarrasquero> el procesador admite mas informacion de golpe
<arp-off> si que vivo
<arp-off> el tamaño de un dato en 64bit
<Tarrasquero> 32 es poner el dedo en el grifo y 64 quitarlo
<arp-off> la velocidad de bus es la misma Tarrasquero
<arp-off> no confundas
<arp-off> solo que usas mas ciclos de reloj para procesar datos grandes
<Tarrasquero> a ver la velocidad la misma pero la capacidad no
<arp-off> en 32bit, que en 64bit
<arp-off> por eso la velcoidad aumenta
<Tarrasquero> un camion medio cargado y otro cargado con colmo :P
<arp-off> exacto
<Tarrasquero> la velocidad la misma
<arp-off> aja...
<arp-off> el bus sigue corriendo a la misma velocidad
<arp-off> solo que transporta el doble de informacion
<arp-off> Lostizytu: y que tal?
<arp-off> conforme?
 * Tarrasquero sigue pensando que el ejemplo del grifo es bueno
<arp-off> por otro lado el modo de 32bit en realidad es una emulacion
<arp-off> ya que se completa el resto de los bit's
<Tarrasquero> la informacion al procesador viaja en buses y el de 64 tiene mas buses
<arp-off> para transportar en realidad en 64bit
<Xago> hola, cuál es la instrucción para saber qué tipo de partición tiene un disco externo?
<mimecar> Xago: puedes verlo con gparted
<Lancro> 32 bits para pcs viejos, los SO de 32 bits tienen los dias contados
<mimecar> o con fdisk -l
<arp-off> fdisk -l /dev/disco
 * Tarrasquero piensa que intel 64 bits se calienta menos que amd
<arp-off> no...
<arp-off> al contrario
 * Lancro piensa que desde que existe AMD intel es el diablo
 * Tarrasquero dice lo piensa
 * mimecar piensa que el offtopic tiene que ir acabando ;)
 * arp-off tira una bomba
 * arp-off y desaparece
<jesusElifelet> :)
<arp-off> Lancro: AMD existe hace mas de 20 años
<Tarrasquero> esto es soporte prebentivo
<Tarrasquero> arp-off, las balanzas... a veces cambian
<arp-off> obviamente
<arp-off> jeje
<arp-off> pero hay cosas obvias que nunca cambiaron
<Xago> mimecar, muchas gracias
<arp-off> solo que la gente siempre le gustaron los espejitos de colores
<Tarrasquero> no eternicemos el exito de antaño
<yorky3> tengo problemas con una netbook, instale ubuntu 10.10 para netbook y todo bien pero a la hora de querer reiniciarla el sistema se queda colgado con la pantalla en negro.  Tengo instalado el sistema compartiendo disco con windows 7 , Si apago la  netbook y la vuelvo a prender todo funciona bien, si inicio windows 7 todo bien , incluso desde windows 7 si reinicia pero no lo hace al querer reiniciar desde ubuntu.  Alguna idea?
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<yorky3> Si
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si tu netbook tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu?
<yorky3> No, como hago eso
<mimecar> busca tu modelo de netbook + ubuntu en google
<yorky3> Ok
<LucidOffSet> amigos acabo de crear mi pendrive para bootear e instalar, muchas gracias por su ayuda deseenme suerte y nos estamos viendo
<LucidOffSet> thks for all mimecar
<yorky3> aparentemente no hay incompatibilidades, es una Sony Vaio  vpcw212ax, otra idea?
<juanito_> disculpen mi video no funciona no puedo enviar imagenes en video via web cam, ya sea por empathy o por skype
<juanito_> ni tampoco recibir video de otras personas ya sea por emessene, skype, empathy :S
<juanito_> alguien podria ayudarme por favor
<kernel> buenas ubuntu sera rolling release?
<juanito_> ya que en el w7 si funciona
<juanito_>  help me !!!!!!!!!!
<juanito_> mimecar, que puedo hacer
<mimecar> kernel: esperemos que no
<mimecar> dar más detalles de tu sistema
<kernel> por que eso es bueno no?
<mimecar> kernel: si quieres estabilidad no
<kernel> bueno gento y arch son rolling y hablan muy bien de esas distros
<mimecar> arch tiene problemas de estabilidad con cierta frecuencia
<mimecar> novedad y estabilidad son cosas opuestas
<kernel> pense que era buena
<mimecar> lo es pero aparecen fallos
<kernel> veo que no salen muchas  distros verdad
<kernel> siguen las mismas de siempre alguna distro novedosa
<mimecar> no hay necesidad
<kernel> contra mas mejor
<jorgelg> Buenas Tardes ¡
<jorgelg> Algién sabe como poner totalmente transparente el fondo de la barra de menú ? , ya que sólo lo he logrado con el panel...
<jorgelg> ya que  comentando con un asterisco "#" la línea bg_pixmap[NORMAL] = "img/panel.png" , en : /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/apps/gnome-panel.rc, adicionalmente, a seleccionar color sólido (transparente), en propiedades del panel, sólo logro, poner totalmente transparente el fondo del panel, pero la barra de menú, queda inalterada. Y gugleando, lo único que he conseguido es, a través de la opción de opacidad, brillo... del compiz, es poner transp
<jorgelg> y adicionalmente, con el ubuntu tweak, sólo puedo poner semi-transparente, pero nuevamente tanto el fondo como el contenido
<Tarrasquero> jorgelg, probaste desde gconf
<jorgelg> Buenas, si, e igualmente sólo me permite transparentar todo, es decir, fonfo + contenido
<Tarrasquero> jorgelg, pero que quieres exactamente?
<Brahem> ola
<jorgelg> Bueno, realmente, hago la búsqueda sólo por tratar de unificar criterios de configuración, y así igualar el estilo del panel con la barra de menú
<Tarrasquero> buenas brahem
<Brahem> que tal andais :)
<Tarrasquero> bien
<jorgelg> pero bueno, ya
<jorgelg> he invertido un buen tiempo, y por los momentos decanto por la opción del ubuntu tweak, y más adelante retomo la búsqueda de la solución,
<jorgelg> bueno saludos, y feliz tarde ..
<Jakeukalane> hola, buenas, alguno de vosotros utilizais recordmydesktop????
<Brahem> sii
<Brahem> yo
<Brahem> Jakeykalane
<Brahem> <Jakeukalane>
<Jakeukalane> es que se me entrecorta el sonido
<Jakeukalane> y no sé si podría solucionarlo en las opciones
<Brahem> creo q no :(
<Brahem> me pasava igual q a ti
<mimecar> pruaba con otros codecs de sonido
<Jakeukalane> tengo: 24 cuadros por segundo, no codificación al vuelo, comprimido y capturas completas en cada cuadro
<mimecar> prueba
<Jakeukalane> codecs??
<Jakeukalane> estilo alsamixer
<Jakeukalane> oss?
<mimecar> el audio se comprime
<Jakeukalane> he marcado la opción y sigue igual
<Jakeukalane> ahora no se comprime
<Natecv> hola
<Natecv> tengo una duda sobre terminales
<Natecv> mi pregunta es, esta el terminal normal, que viene por defecto en ubuntu
<Natecv> y despues hay emuladores de terminal
<Natecv> en que se diferencian estas de las otras?,para que sirven?
<mimecar> terminal => sin entorno gráfico
<mimecar> emulador => gnome-terminal
<Natecv> mimecar gracias
<Natecv> pero creo que necesito que desarrolles un poco mas la idea
<mimecar> la terminal no se usa dentro del servidor gráfico
<Natecv> hasta eso bien
<Natecv> pero lo de el emulador es lo que dudo
<mimecar> hay diferentes tipos de terminales
<mimecar> por ejemplo solo admiten ascii y se usan para conectarse a algún dispositivo
<mimecar> si a ese dispositivo conectaras con la terminal normal del sistema el funcionamiento no sería correcto
<Natecv> por dispositivo hablamos por ejemplo un router
<Natecv> no?
<mimecar> es un ejemplo
<Natecv> ok
<mimecar> son casos muy concretos
<Natecv> lo voy pillando
<Natecv> digamos que desde el emulador de terminal se puede acceder a dispositivos como routers etc
<Natecv> y es para eso para lo que sirve solamente?
<mimecar> si
<Natecv> y ya puestos creo recordar que hay en ubuntu varios emuladores de terminales
<mrkcc> mmm
<mrkcc> pero eso depende de que tipo de terminal sea
<Natecv> cual es mejor,cual me recomiendas,mimecar¿?
<mimecar> usa gnome-terminal que es la que está en gnome
<Natecv> hablando de entonrno gnome
<erUSUL> Natecv: la terminal que aparece cuando haces crtl+ alt + f1.2.3 etc tb es un emulador de terminal. lo que pasa que este está en el kernel en lugar de en un programa esterno como xterm etc
<Natecv> ahhh vale
<Natecv> gracias mimecar!
<Natecv> una cosa mimecar
<mimecar> di
<Natecv> ese terminal es el que viene por defecto en ubuntu,no¿?
<erUSUL> la terminal que emulan es esta http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/taouu/html/graphics/vt100.jpg http://www.columbia.edu/acis/history/vt100.html
<Natecv> es esa emulador tambien?
<erUSUL> las que salen en las imagenes son el hardware original
<mimecar> solo tienes que usar gnome-terminal
<mimecar> no te tienes que preocupar de nada mas
<Natecv> ok
<Natecv> vale
<Natecv> esa vale para todo entonces
<Natecv> :)
<Natecv> gracias de nuevo mimecar!
<Natecv> oye una cosa mimecar
<mimecar> xD
<Natecv> te importa si nos vamos al ubuntu-es-offtopic a tratar de el asunto este de los routers y todo eso,que es la cuestion "fuente" de la que ha surgido la duda de lo de los terminales
<Natecv> ?¿
<mimecar> ahora estoy ocupado programando
<Natecv> uhmmm
<mimecar> al router deberías acceder siempre con el interfaz web, no por terminal
<Natecv> bueno entonces nada :)
<Natecv> es mas facil por web
<Natecv> yo creo
<mrkcc> es facil por la web porque tiene interfaz grafica
<Natecv> claro
<Natecv> eso es lo que se le llama acceder de forma remota al router¿?, mediante web?
<mrkcc> pero lo mejor es acceder por la terminal
<Tarrasquero> yo diria local, mas bien
<freestyle> hola
<Natecv> veo que hay disparidad de opiniones :)
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<freestyle> alguien me ayuda con un pequeño problema de redes
<mimecar> mrkcc: por terminal tienes que conocer las opciones del router
<mrkcc> si
<mrkcc> eso si
<mrkcc> es cierto mimecar
<freestyle> tengo un equipo con dos tarjetas de red
<erAbuelo> algunos routers no permiten control total por web
<freestyle> y quiero utilizarlo como "router"
<mrkcc> si
<mrkcc> por eso decia es facil via web, pero lo mejor es por teminal
<mrkcc> tiene mas opciones
<erAbuelo> freestyle: mirate bien lo de iptables
<Natecv> y por lo que estoy viendo y eso
<freestyle> erAbuelo con ello estoy y casi lo tengo
<freestyle> pero tengo algunas dudas
<Natecv> parece que se puede acceder de forma usuario o privilegiada
<erUSUL> freestyle: si va a ser solo router lo mas comodo es usar una distro espacializada como ipcop; shorewall; etc
<freestyle> no se limita a eso
<freestyle> el router es un dispositivo empotrado
<freestyle> la pregunta para ser directos es
<freestyle> como abro puertos a equipos detras del nat
<erAbuelo> con iptables, prerouting y postrouting
<freestyle> es bastante lioso
<freestyle> si me hechas un cabo te lo agradezco
<Jakeukalane> una pregunta offtopic muy rápida: instalé hace poco un userscript pero lo desintalé, ahora he ido a youtube con firefox y la columna de vídeos relaccionados se ha movido hacia abajo... a alguien más le pasa?
<Natecv> Jakeukalane
<Natecv> ami tambien me pasa
<Natecv> no creo que sea por el script
<Natecv> esq la pagina va cargando
<Natecv> y parece que despues carga el cuadro de publicidad arriba de los videos relacionados
<Natecv> no se si te refieres a eso¿?
<Jakeukalane> mmmm, no exactamente
<Jakeukalane> mira un screenshot
<Jakeukalane> bueno, a ver si termina de subirse
<Jakeukalane> ....
<tottiq> buenas
<Natecv> yo tengo una duda sobre lo de antes de los routers
<Natecv> si el router es configurado desde una maquina
<Jakeukalane> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6663605/youtuberaro.jpg
<Natecv> otra del misma red LAN puede acceder tambien ya sea a modo usuario o privilegiado ,no?
<Natecv> despuesdigo
<Jakeukalane> se quedan espacios en gris al rededor del vídeo
<Jakeukalane> bueno, es una tontería
<Jakeukalane> saludos
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> aupa, gabon guztiori
<Nukeador> Buenas
<Nukeador> He instalado otro Ubuntu y veo que le problema persiste en la versión 10.10, firefox se configura como es-ar en instalaciones es-es
<Nukeador> no veo bug abierto al respecto
<Nukeador> alguien ha tenido el problema?
<Lancro> Nukeador, a mi se me instalaba como es-ch
<Lancro> pero como ya deje de usarlo
<Nukeador> voy a crear bug
<jmanuel_cool> saludos trasnochados
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> A mi me pone "aplicaciones boludas"
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> "lugares pendejos"
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> y "sistemah"
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> Porque no es es ES
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> xd
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> En la version mexicana pone "ejecutar la zorrita ardiente" de la web
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> xd
<Nukeador> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/694848
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 694848 in firefox "Firefox locale incorrectly detected (es-AR instead of es-ES)" [Undecided,New]
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas, si alguien tiene problemas con gtk-recordemydesktop como yo antes, aquí estaría la solución
<Jakeukalane> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2009/07/grabar-escritorio-en-ubuntu-904.html
<dannyLopez> como me doy cuenta de los paquetes que he instalado (uno en especifico)
<mimecar> puedes mirarlo desde synaptic
<g3o> dannyLopez, dpkg -l
<g3o> en consola
<g3o> o a un paquete especifico dpkg -l | grep nombredelpaquete
<TatanX> hola a todos
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<snow_> hola alguien que me puda ayuda con mis drivers de sonido¿
<snow_> ayuda!!! :3
<maximiliano> Señores, tengo problemas al conectarme a los servicios de mensajeria...
<snow_> maximiliano tu puedes ayudarme a instalar drivers de sonido?
<mimecar> !detalles snow_
<kubot> snow_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<fringe1> snow_>>>  que tarjeta de sonido tienes?
<maximiliano> trato de conectarme al aMSN y se queda en "Iniciando Sesión"..
<snow_> perdon, mi tarjeta de sonido ya se que driver es que usa... solo que no recuerdo como se hace para elegir el driver
<mimecar> maximiliano: versión de ubuntu?
<snow_> 10.04
<maximiliano> 10.10
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones (a los dos)
<mimecar> ?
<fringe1> snow_>>>  ve a preferencias de sonido
<maximiliano> mimecar, veré si ya no hay más
<snow_> me faltan actualizacion pero me funcionaba antes de formatear
<fringe1> snow_>>> y mira si en la pestaña hardware sale algo
<mimecar> snow_: pon las que te falten
<mimecar> si has formateado, lo que tienes ahora no es lo de antes
<snow_> pero lo qeu quiero decir es que instale la misma version...
<snow_> pd: uso xubuntu
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones pendientes y reinicia
<snow_> dale... el driver es "ES18xx" pero no se que hacer para marcarlo
<mimecar> tu mismo
<snow_> lo escribo directo en la terminal?
<mimecar> el que
<snow_> al driver por que la pagina me dice que ese driver ahi que elegir
<snow_> mis paquetes de alsa estan actualizados
<mimecar> no se como se elige un driver a mano
<fringe1> escribe alsamixer en terminal y selecciona el driver que quieras para sonido
<fringe1> snow_>>>  bueno asi se seleccion la tarjeta de sonido
<snow_> bueno lo intento y vengo a decirles como me fue
<maximiliano> Si bien no tengo el sistema completamente actualizado, pero no creo que eso sea la causa del problema de no poder conectarme a los servicios de mensajerias ya que se está descargando una actualización de chromiun
<fringe1> maximiliano>>>  a que servicio de mensajeria quieres conectarte?
<mimecar> maximiliano: es importante poner todas las actualizaciones
<maximiliano> aMSN, pidgin, por ejemplo
<mimecar> un fallo en el programa se puede resolver solo
<Brahem> donde estas leanhack
<Brahem> xd
<Brahem> XD
<maximiliano> mimecar, a que te refieres entonces?
<weeifuh> puede ser el asunto del certificado SSL del msn
<weeifuh> que parece cambió y el pidgin no lo corregía solo
<maximiliano> y el aMSN?
<jmanuel_cool> dedicado a los frikis http://tinyurl.com/2f2pzdc
<fringe1> maximiliano>>>  eso te pasa por usar servicios de microsoft en linux jaja :)
<mimecar> el fallo en los clientes de mensajería puede ser por un cambio del MSN de hace un par de semanas
<mimecar> maximiliano: comprueba que no tienes actualizaciones pendientes
<fringe1> maximiliano>>> con Empathy 2.32.1 me funciona msn
<maximiliano> jajaa...
<maximiliano> y que debo hacer entoces mimecar o fringe1
<maximiliano> ya
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<maximiliano> mimecar, eso ya lo hice, ahora  está instalando una actualización de chromiun
<mimecar> solo tienes una actualización de un programa?
<fringe1> maximiliano>>>  que ubuntu tienes?
<maximiliano> (ahora estoy tratando de conectarme mediante empathy)
<maximiliano> fringe1, tengo Ubuntu 10.10
<fringe1> maximiliano>>>  el Pidgin 2.7.3 tambien me conecta
<maximiliano> aver.. veré cual tengo..
<maximiliano> fringe1 pude conectarme mediante empathy
<fringe1> maximiliano>>>  bueno pues ya tienes algo en marcha :)
<maximiliano> jaja si...
<maximiliano> oye otra pregunta...por que a veces los bordes de las ventanas desaparece?
<fringe1> maximiliano>>>  cuando te desaparecen?
<simon_> la intentar ejecutar world of warcraft en modo opengl con wine(tanto en la ultima version estable como la inestable),tengo opengl funcionando y los engranajes van alrededor de 5000 frames in five seconds,corre en modo direct x(pero EXTREMADAMENTE LENTO),uso lucid 32 bits con una intel g31 y no tengo compiz activado.
<fringe1> simon_>>>  no te rula el juego de windows?
<juanito_> chicos una pregunta
<simon_> yo no tengo windows instalado
<simon_> pero condecirte que me corre con direct x....
<maximiliano> fringe1, la verdad es que no sé cuando específicamente, si no más de pronto me veo que mis ventanas no tienen bordes
<simon_> andas sin bordes ahorita,max?
<Tarrasquero> maximiliano, en terminal metacity
<maximiliano> simon_ }nop, ahora no, pero antes he tenido que reinicar para que vuelvan aparecer
<maximiliano> Tarrasquero, ok
<Tarrasquero> o mejor alt-f
<Tarrasquero> altf2
<maximiliano> maximiliano@maximiliano-HP-Pavilion-dv4-Notebook-PC:~$ metacity
<maximiliano> Aviso del gestor de ventanas: La ventana 0 en la pantalla «:0.0» ya tiene un gestor de ventanas, intente usar la opción «--replace» para reemplazar el gestor de ventanas activo.
<Tarrasquero> metacity --replace
<Tarrasquero> parece un error de metacity
<maximiliano> Tarrasquero, hice metacity --replace, pero sucedió de que las ventanas desaparecienron y aparecieron nuevamente, y me di cuenta de que perdí las configuraciones del compiz
<simon_> usas compiz?
<Tarrasquero> tienes compiz?
<simon_> entonces usa compiz --replace
<Tarrasquero> eso^
<simon_> si usas compiz,compiz --replace,si metacity, metacity --replace
<Tarrasquero> tbm en el icono de compiz
<simon_> es como que uses windows y al reiniciar pongas ubuntu y quieras tener los mismos programas XD
<maximiliano> jajaj
<maximiliano> ok
<maximiliano> entonces
<maximiliano> que debo hacer?
<maximiliano> compiz --replace?
<simon_> Tarrasquero, pero es posible que no lo tenga,ya que se instala aparte
<simon_> sep
<Tarrasquero> si ya
<Tarrasquero> compiz --replace
<maximiliano> Tarrasquero hice compiz --replace
<maximiliano> y me quedé sin bordes :S!
<maximiliano> y la terminal no me pescas, osea que no puedo escribir nada en ella..
<simon_> intenta volverlo a hacer
<maximiliano> por la consola?
<Tarrasquero> alt-f2  gconf-editor ← usa esto
<Tarrasquero>  /apps/compiz
<maximiliano> al parecer mi gestor de ventanas es metacity
<Tarrasquero> en esa clave estan las configuraciones
<Tarrasquero> bien
<Tarrasquero> pues metacity --replace
<maximiliano> por que con compiz, como que se desconfigura todo
<crouk> hola, tengo un ipod nano touch (la pantallita tactil pequeña) y me no puedo sincronizar musica ni con Rhythmbox ni con Gtkpod. Los dos programas dan el error 'unsupported checksum type'. He mirado en foros y lo unico que vi es que parece que aun no se puede escribir en estos soportes nuevos. Alguien sabe alguna solucion?
<simon_> > la intentar ejecutar world of warcraft en modo opengl con wine(tanto en la ultima version estable como la inestable),tengo opengl funcionando y los engranajes van alrededor de 5000 frames in five seconds,corre en modo direct x(pero EXTREMADAMENTE LENTO),uso lucid 32 bits con una intel g31 y no tengo compiz activado
<Tarrasquero> suele pasar que entran en conflicto
<maximiliano> lo malo es que restablecí, los bodes de las ventanas, pero si cierro la terminal desaparece todo de nuevo :S
<Tarrasquero> crouk, el unico que pudiera funcionar es amarok
<simon_> crouk, ps sino se puede,te toca esperar a que se pueda XD
<Tarrasquero> maximiliano, hazlo por alt-f2
<maximiliano> ya que hago por alt-f2
<maximiliano> entonces cierro la terminal
<Tarrasquero> metacity --replace
<maximiliano> y hago metacity --replace
<Tarrasquero> si
<crouk> Tarrasquero, amarok ya puede escribir estos aparatos? Sino me tocara esperar como dice simon_
<Tarrasquero> crouk, si lo unico que no te lo puede repara
<Tarrasquero> reparar*
<Tarrasquero> el ipod escribe las canciones en formato oculto por eso te tira el error
<Tarrasquero> pero amarok tiene plugin para eso
<maximiliano> Tarrasquero, perdí los bordes de nuevo ...
<Tarrasquero> maximiliano, alt-f2
<maximiliano> no sale nada
<Tarrasquero> gconf-editor
<maximiliano> donde pongo eso último, en la terminal?
<Tarrasquero> si con alt-f2 no sale nada abre la terminal y escribe → gconf-editor
<maximiliano> Tarrasquero, no puedo ingresar a la terminal
<fringe1> maximiliano>>>  se te acumulan los problemas jeje
<Tarrasquero> joe
<maximiliano> jaja si...
<dzup2> ctrl alt f2 las mantienes sujetadas al mismo tiempo!, no es dificil abrir la terminal
<fringe1> maximiliano>>>  no has de escribir ctrl hs de pulsar la tecla
<Tarrasquero> ctrl-alt-f7 para volver
<Tarrasquero> dzup2, deviste advertirle
<dzup2> y si no le entendiste tienes un gran problema de percepcion
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, amigo tengo un problema tengo cuenta de hotmail, y solo puedo recibir correos cuando entro desde evolution a mi cuenta, cuando entro a hotmail por internet ya no llegan mis mensajes :S
<dannyLopez> por que se me perdieron todos los efectos de compiz?
<dzup2> Tarrasquero: bueno no pense que seria asi, es dificil encontrarse usuarios asi
<dannyLopez> no he instalado nada
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, eso lo deves derivar a microsuave ←
<juanito_> microsuave que es eso ?
<Tarrasquero> si, pero los sigue aviendo XD
<Tarrasquero> microsoft corporation de los cojones
<Tarrasquero> esos perros incultos XD
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, si pero todo estaba bien, hasta que me salio un mensaje en evolution
<juanito_> que decia si queria que usara evolution como correo predeterminado
<Tarrasquero> yo he creado dos cuentas de las cuales conservo 0 patatero
<juanito_> y yo puse que si sin saber que era, y creo que por eso no llegan mis correos a evolution
<juanito_> o se puede entrar a evolution desde internet ?
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, chekea la config de hotmail en la web
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, si en la parte de recibir correos no hay nada puesto
<juanito_> pero cuando trato de poner mi correo dice que la cuenta ya esta vinculada :S
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, es muy extraño
<Tarrasquero> de hecho esta clase de problemas solo les pasa a usuarios de linux XD
<Tarrasquero> vas a iniciar en messenger por hotmail web y te tira un: messenger no esta disponioble en estos momentos
<juanito_> jaja eso es lo malo :P
<maximiliano_> hola
<juanito_> hola maximiliano_ espero hayas pasado una bonita navidad
<Tarrasquero> maximiliano_, para volver era→ ctrl-alt-f7
<maximiliano_> tuve que reiniciarl el pc finalmente ya que no logré que parecieran los bordes..
<maximiliano_> jajaj ok yo apretaba f2
<Tarrasquero> pero como esta metacity o compiz... el que sea?
<fringe1> maximiliano_>>>  tienes ya bordes en las ventanas?
<maximiliano_> fringe1, si..
<maximiliano_> como saber si es metacity o compiz
<Tarrasquero> abre monitor del sistema
<Tarrasquero> en procesos mira cual esta si metacity o compiz
<maximiliano_> ok
<maximiliano_> compiz
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-28
<Tarrasquero> si pues parece error de compiz
<Tarrasquero> usas emeral?
<skumbag> hola buenas noches, como puedo ejecutar el script "bootinst.sh para hacer boteable un pendrive?
<Tarrasquero> skumbag, boton derecho
<maximiliano_> que pasa si apreto crtl + alt f2?
<Tarrasquero> sobre el archivo
<fringe1> maximiliano_>>>  pruebalo
<Tarrasquero> sales de gdm a modo texto en consola
<skumbag> Tarrasquero, y?
<Tarrasquero> skumbag, no recuerdo bien pero creo que es ejecutar
<jmanuel_cool_> skumbag, desde consola, cd /media/PENDRIVE && chmod -fv +x bootinst.sh && ./bootinst.sh
<jmanuel_cool_> skumbag, lo mas seguro es que tengas que hacerlo con sudo
<Tarrasquero> ese archivo crea yo hago todo con pcmanfm
<skumbag> Tarrasquero, bueno, eso lo hice, pero en el menu de click derecho, no aparece , ni da la opcion de ejecutar con terminal
<Tarrasquero> yo hago todo con pcmanfm*
<skumbag> jmanuel_cool, ok deja ver, gracias
<skumbag> jmanuel_cool, nada, el terminal me devuelve: cd: /media/PENDRIVE:No such file or directory
<jmanuel_cool> skumbag, la ruta /media/PENDRIVE es donde tienes TU pendrive (es decir PENDRIVE=NOMBRE DE TU PENDRIVE)
<skumbag> jmanuel_cool, ok en mi caso es New Volume, pero el resultado es el mismo
<skumbag> bueno
<Tarrasquero> 'New Volume'
<Tarrasquero> skumbag, entre comillas
<skumbag> Tarrasquero, entre comillas que, el nombre del pendrive? o sea "New Volume"?
<Tarrasquero> si
<skumbag> Tarrasquero, ok gracias
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, una consulta sabes porque no puedo recibir imagenes por skype ni empathy ni emessene de otras personas
<mama21mama> vi tu ip
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, ya te digo que microsoft es asi
<Tarrasquero> = que con la camara web para msn
<juanito_> me referia a la camara web
<juanito_> seee
<juanito_> xD
<Tarrasquero> ya te digo que yo no uso cuenta hotmail
<juanito_> no esto es para la web cam
<Tarrasquero> es mas de lo mismo
<juanito_> tengo skype empathy y emessene en ubuntu 10.10 y no puedo recibir imagenes de video de mis contactos me sale pantalla blanca
<juanito_> pero si puedo escuchar su microfono
<Tarrasquero> mejor olvidate de eso pero si alguien aqui tiene la solucion que able ahora o calle para siempre XD
<skumbag> Tarrasquero, bueno ahora el terminal me ha devuelto este mensaje: failed to change mode of `bootinst.sh' to 0000 (---------)
<juanito_> quien sabe configurar la multimedia de ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> skumbag, ese error es de permisos
<Tarrasquero> abre la terminal y coloca gksudo nautilus
<skumbag> ok, sigo investigando :-))
<Tarrasquero> pero quizas mejor en terminal sudo -i
<Tarrasquero> copias el archivo en cuestion y lo pegas a la terminal e intro
<Tarrasquero> aunque ese archivo creo recordar que por defecto no se puede ejecutar
<Tarrasquero> :S
<Tarrasquero> ese es de la distro wifiway?
<marti1125> alguien programa en java
<david_> hi
<david_> que onda
<marti1125> aca
<marti1125> programando :P
<Santiago11> tengo problemas con una librería alguien disponible ?
<dzup2> pues ponga su problema ahi veremos quien sabe
<dzup2> asi nunca te contestan, si no sabemos que tiene de problema
<dzup2> como dice el topic, no preguntes por permiso para preguntar, solo pregunta y alguien si sabe te contesta
<jmanuel_cool> !ask Santiago11
<kubot> Santiago11: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jmanuel_cool> !detalles Santiago11
<kubot> Santiago11: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Santiago11> /lib/modules... dont found problemas con el controlador broadcom B43 para una netbook
<Santiago11> el problema es que no detecta las redes inalámbricas
<simon_> > la intentar ejecutar world of warcraft en modo opengl con wine(tanto en la ultima version estable como la inestable),tengo opengl funcionando y los engranajes van alrededor de 5000 frames in five seconds,corre en modo direct x(pero EXTREMADAMENTE LENTO),uso lucid 32 bits con una intel g31 y no tengo compiz activado.
<chilicuil> Santiago11: me parece que necesitas instalar un modulo extra, bcmwl-kernel-source es ese si no me equivoco
<Santiago11> vale pero solo me da la arquitectura para el karmic instale mandriva los controladores están detectados e instalados pero no sé que es lo que pasa he utilizado ubuntu poco tiempo
<marti1125> alguien sabe django?
<chilicuil> pregunta, alguien sabe de algun paquete similar a github, pero para localhost?
<chilicuil> Santiago11: necesitas aislar el problema, primero checa si tu interfaz esta creada para descartar un problema de modulos, eso lo puedes ver con $ iwconfig
<chilicuil> Santiago11: si te lo detecta, entonces checa si no es problema de tu tarjeta y tu router, es decir si no se esta autenticando correctamente
<Santiago11> vale ya lo encontré en un post gracias por el aporte
<Santiago11> para la comunidad, algunos libros o paginas para introducirme  en Linux q
<Santiago11> que recomienden ?
<marti1125> wikiunix
<inovercy> orion.irc-hispano.org
<omar> hola a todos
<omar> Consulta: quiero instalar un beta de blender, ya tengo la carpeta descomprimida den el escritorio, he logrado abrir el programa con el ejecutable  ./blender
<omar> pero no se cómo instalarlo
<curiousx> omar que version de ubuntu tenes ?
<omar> 10.04
<curiousx> descargalo desde los repos
<omar> curiousx, lo que sucede es que desde los repos me instala la versión 2.49 y yo quiero la versión 2.55
<curiousx> abri el centro de software y coloca en el buscador arriba a la derecha ---> blender ---> con eso ya debe aparecer
<omar> sip, pero no la versión beta 2.55
<omar> tonces me bajé de la página oficial de blender la beta para linux
<omar> pero no se qué hacer para instalar
<KeKo> hola mi gente
<curiousx> bueno si queres instalar una beta esta en vos pero no es seguro que el programa funcione bien
<curiousx> en la pagina deben estar las instrucciones pasala a si la vemos
<omar> puedo abrir blender con el ejecutable al posicionarme en la carpeta donde esta este ejecutable
<KeKo> q es blender?
<omar> blender es una aplicación para modelar en 3D
<Vsg21> es para los muebles
<curiousx> es un programa para edicion de graficos
<curiousx> http://www.blender.org/
<omar> curiousx, ok, gracias, iré y veré que onda
<omar> otra cosa, les cuento que me han dado un reconocimiento como listero del año en linuxchillán
<omar> www.linuxchillan.cl
<curiousx> =)
<omar> todo porque en la lista me la paso re bien leyendo y comentando
<omar> curiousx, gracias de nuevo, nos vemos
<omar> o nos tecleamos, como sea
<curiousx> 哪儿个聊天室是中文的
<KeKo> im back
<KeKo> preguntaba... q aplicacion me recomiendan para montajes fotograficos?
<KeKo> tipo photoshop
<curiousx> gimp
<KeKo> gracias curiousx, ya la busco...
<jmanuel_cool> The GIMP (lástima que ya no venga en la instalación por defecto) GNU Image Manipulation Program
<curiousx> KeKo: tambien puede que te sirva esto en gimp ---> gimp-plugin-registry --->  flegita-gimp ---> gimp-help-es
<curiousx> manes mandensen a ---> ubuntu-cn ---> no se entiende un comino imposible ayudar ahi xD
<jmanuel_cool> curiousx, dice q1ue no existe ubuntu-cn
<KeKo> copiado curiousx ya estoy instalando gimp, buscare los paquetes adicionales indicados
<KeKo> gracias
<curiousx> bueno es /j #ubuntu-cn
<curiousx> de nada KeKo
<KeKo> alguien aqui desarrolla aplicaciones para iOS?
<curiousx> eso es Mac =( a mi me gustaria desarrollar para Linux pero no se =(
<curiousx> me jui see yaas
<KeKo> pregutno:
<KeKo> me baje el chrome, tengo el .deb en una ruta, ahora q le hago para instalarlo?
<KeKo> so newbie
<jmanuel_cool> KeKo, normalmente con darle doble click se instalará
<jmanuel_cool> si quiere un poquitin de complicacion puedo darte la instruccion por la consola (sólo si la quieres)
<KeKo> nope, dejame tratar el doble clic, fue tan obvio que ni lo intente
<KeKo> tenia mucho tiempo sin usar linux, desde red hat 7
<KeKo> ahi la cosa era mas consola
<KeKo> menos windows
<jmanuel_cool> KeKo, suele suceder
<masjota> hola
<george2002> hi
<masjota> pero no es canal en español?
<george2002> yes
<george2002> XD
<KeKo> q hay masjota?
<masjota> tengo un problema :-) como desinstalo una actualizacion de drivers NVIDIA?
<masjota> lo instale desde controladores adicionales pero resulta que me bajo mucho la resolucion
<masjota> nadie sabe :-) ??
<masjota> pues na ... buenas noches... mirare a ver si encuentyro algo en la web
<simon_> oigan,el wow no me corre con wine en modo opengl(me da error),pero si corre en modo direct(pero va re lento).lucid 32 bits intel g31
<magu42> masjota debe haber creido que acá hay empleados de canonical   :-)
<digna> omo hago que no se suspenda la pantalla estoy viendo una pelicula y se me suspende y no me deja verla desde la cama
<GatoLoko> sistema -> preferencias -> salvapantallas -> gestion de energia
<dannyLopez> buenas el compiz no funciona en mi escritorio kde
<jmanuel_cool> chequen esto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkHNNPM7pJA
<jmanuel_cool> dannyLopez, es imposible que dos errores se den simultaneamente en ubuntu
<mas> hola
<dannyLopez> ?
<dannyLopez> jmanuel_cool: cuales 2 errore?
<jmanuel_cool> KDE + compiz
<dannyLopez> solo el compiz no me funciona en el escritorio kde
<dannyLopez> kde no tiene errores
<mas> alguien sabe que es lo que hace el loose binding, ya que tengo una nvidia y si marco la opcion de loose binding en el icono de compiz me va mucho mas fluido que si la desactivo
<jmanuel_cool> KDE=Error #1; compiz=Error #2 XDDDD
<dannyLopez> kde no tiene errores te repito
<jmanuel_cool> es que kde no los tiene, kde ES un error
<dannyLopez> por q lo dices?
<jmanuel_cool> dannyLopez, es broma, simplemente a mi no me gustan ni kde ni compiz, lamentablemente no te puedo ayudar
<jmanuel_cool> s{olo lo estaba tomando a chiste
<dannyLopez> xD
<dannyLopez> me voy entonces
<jmanuel_cool> !detalles dannyLopez
<kubot> dannyLopez: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<mas> alguien sabe que es lo que hace el loose binding, ya que tengo una nvidia y si marco la opcion de loose binding en el icono de compiz me va mucho mas fluido que si la desactivo
<dannyLopez> se me pone blanca la pantalla
<jmanuel_cool> dannyLopez, el hecho de que YO no te pueda ayudar no quiere decir que no halla nadie que si pueda
<lokvendra> hola
<jmanuel_cool> dannyLopez, otro consejo es que intentes en #kubuntu-es a lo mejor te pueden ayudar mejor
<lokvendra> instalé ubuntu en mi netbook
<lokvendra> y ahora no tengo mas espacio
<lokvendra> que me conviene desinstalar ubuntu o agrandar la particion
<lokvendra> pero nose si es posible
<lokvendra> quien me aconseja?
<lokvendra> hay alguien desocupado
<lokvendra> ?
<magu42> lokvendra» instalá gparted y ahi hacés lo que quieras
<lokvendra> con gparted puedo agrandar la particion de ubuntu enotnce?
<lokvendra> entonces*
<magu42> lokvendra» si
<xangua> para modificar las particiones tienes que usar gparted desde el live cd de ubuntu o el propio live cd de gparted (lo encuentras en su página)
<lokvendra> ok gracias magu42
<magu42> lokvendra» primero haces espacio libre de una particion contigua y despues recien le das a  tu ubuntu
<lokvendra> el tema es que la netbook no tiene lectora de cd
<magu42> xangua» lo puede instalar en ubuntu , y no tiene que salir
<lokvendra> debería quemar un cd con gàrted?
<magu42> lokvendra» no
<xangua> a ver pues que intente modificar la partición que se está usando.....
<magu42> instalala gparted en tu ubuntu
<lokvendra> ok
<magu42> xangua»  lo he hecho
<magu42> y lo voy a hacer mañana para instalar lmde
<lokvendra> lo puede hacer desde el sistema privativo...
<lokvendra> o dentro de ubuntu
<lokvendra> ?
<magu42> xangua»  ya se que es muy loco pero lo lo he hecho estando en ubuntu , para ubuntu
<magu42> lokvendra» dentro de ubuntu
<lokvendra> ok
<magu42> lokvendra» sudo apt-get install gparted      primero
<lokvendra> ah! esta descargando desde http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/0.7.1-1/gparted-live-0.7.1-1.iso/download
<lokvendra> tu me guias para hacerlo por consola?
<magu42> lokvendra» es en modo grafico y bien facil
<magu42> y aqui me quedo
<simon_> oigan actualize a maverick y sigue sin verse wow en modo opengl
<simon_> PERO,en direct x ahora se ve peor,tiene un problema con lso colores y se ve muy feo T.T
<lokvendra> es que no tengo coneccion a la red desde la netbook magu42...
<simon_> alguna ayuda?tengo una intel g31 y maverick 32 bits
<magu42> lokvendra» entonces no hay manera .  salvo que lo hagas desde un liveusb  (supongo que es una netbook)
<lokvendra> asi...
<lokvendra> es
<magu42> lokvendra» cuando tengas acceso a una red instala gparted como te dije luego haz espacio de la particion contigua y despues le asignas ese epacio a tu ubuntu
<KeKo> amigos una pregunta
<lokvendra> tengo un pendriver el live cd de ubuntu pero no lo quiero perder... lo puedo usar es necesario otro, para bno perder los datos...?
<KeKo> hay alguna guia rapida para instalar ubuntu en paralelo a win7?
<KeKo> actualmente lo tengo en un virtualbox
<magu42> lokvendra» los live usb son solo live usb  los datos los pierdes,  yo tengo uno exclusibamente para eso, para no quemar mas cd´s
<magu42> exclusivamente*
<lokvendra> ok gracias lo intentare gracias igual
<magu42> ♥
<pedro_> hola soy nuevo por aqui,un saludo a todos
<pedro_> ¿alguien me podria ayudar con un problemilla con la conexion a internet?
<magu42> !pregunta pedro_
<kubot> pedro_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<pedro_> muchas gracias magu42 y kubot
<pedro_> me he pasado a vodafone adsl y me dicen que tengo menos velocidad de la contratada por usar ubuntu
<pedro_> ¿eso es cierto?
<magu42> pedro_ kubot es un bot medio alcaguete
<pedro_> jajajajaja
<alhen> la regla es que ubuntu gestiona mejor las conexiones de red, por ende un internet más rápido
<magu42> alhen» dice la pura verdad
<pedro_> pues yo o tengo mas lento ¿que puede ser?
<xangua> pedro_: no creo que por usar o no usar X sistema operativo el servicio sea mejor o peor
<alhen> varias cosas
<alhen> navegador no actualizado
<pedro_> he hecho la prueba con wind y me da lo que tengo contratado
<alhen> isp loco
<pedro_> yo le abro el gestor de actualizaciones y me dice que está todo actualizado
<xubuntu> buenas noches
<xubuntu> necesito ayuda
<pedro_> la verdad es que me ha tocao los webs con lo que me ha dicho por que no le veo sentido lo que me dicen los de vodafon
<xubuntu> necesito ayuda porfavor
<xubuntu> quiero saber como quitar xubuntu, y quedarme solo con lubuntu
<pedro_> me dicen que si un virus uqe si leches y cuando les digo que a ubuntu no le afectan los virus se quedan a cuadros
<xubuntu> esque la pantalla de inicio siempre me aparece la de xubuntu y no puedo cambiar a la de lubuntu
<pedro_> buenas noches xubuntu
<xubuntu> buenas noches pedro
<xubuntu> tu me puedes ayudar pedro?
<xangua> !puregnome | xubuntu lee la parte de......xubuntu
<kubot> xubuntu lee la parte de......xubuntu: Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<magu42> pedro_ los provedores normalmente no saben dada de nada, prueba  http://www.speedtest.net/
<pedro_> no creo xubuntu yo creo que soy mas novato que tu,lo siento
<xubuntu> esque cuando inicio con xubuntu al entrar al escritorio todas las ventanas empiesan a estar intermitentes
<xubuntu> aparecen y desaparecen
<pedro_> magu voy a probar
<magu42> pedro_   ☺
<xubuntu> alguien que me pueda ayudar porfavor
<xangua> ...
<pedro_> maldita sea me da menos de 5mb de bajada y 600y pico de subida y tengo contrataos 10mb
<pedro_> lo que me da ravia es que con wind me da más de 10mb la prueba,¿donde puede estar el fallo?
<pedro_> y estoy conectao al router por cable
<magu42> pedro_ te aseguro que no es por estar en linux, sino aca estariamos todos muertos
<pedro_> magu42 si en eso estoy de acuerdo pero ¿no se te ocurre que puedad ser el motivo?
<magu42> pedro_ te leo y pienso.....
<pedro_> ok magu42 te lo agradezco
<magu42> pedro_ ⬆
<pedro_> he mirado en el foro de ubuntu y por sangoogle y no he visto nada realmente concreto sobre el tema
<pedro_> sabes si existe algun programa como tcp optimize o algo así para ubuntu?
<magu42> pedro_ haz las pregunta a todos ya que "todos somos igonorantes sobre gnu/linux, solo que ignoramos cosas diferentes"  ☺
<pedro_> perdon es que quise poner el plural de sabes y me aceleré escribiendo,pido disculpas
<pedro_> gracias por el apunte magu42
<magu42> pedro_ te mate con esa maxima  jeje
<pedro_> jajajajajajaj es verdad
<pedro_> he hecho un top pero no me deja copiarlo para que lo vieseis a ver que veiais raro
<pedro_> ¿como podria copiar el resultado del top? es que está moviendose todo el rato y no me deja copiar jejeje
<Reisilver> pedro porque no haces una instalacion limpia de lubuntu
 * magu42 se va a dormir ya que por aqui son las 2:14 am
<Reisilver> creo que por eso los problemas con las aplicaciones que tienes
<lokvendra> necesito ayuda...
<pedro_> Hola Reisilver bufff seria muchiisimo lio
<lokvendra> mi proveer de internet es por cable, tengo mi pc de escritorio xp con coneccion a la red, tambien tengo mi netbook con ubuntu
<Reisilver> ummmm bueno fue una sugerencia
<lokvendra> en donde quiero instalar gparted, al conectar el rj45 a la netbook con ubuntu 10.10
<pedro_> Reisilver tengo muchos programas istalafos que uso y algunos me ha costado dios y ayuda configurarlos y muchos archivos
<lokvendra> no logro conectarme a la red, tampoco puedo instalar un router inalambrico linksys
<lokvendra> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Reisilver> debe ser por el escritorio que usas que te ha costado tanto trabajo
<Reisilver> en KDE o en Gnome o en la misma xubuntu lo instalas con unos clics y ya
<pedro_> No te comprendo Reisilver
<lokvendra> como puedo solucionar el problema?
<Reisilver> Lubuntu está en desarrollo, hay cosas que se deden corregir es un proyecto joven
<Reisilver> no digo que sea malo
<pedro_> yo uso ubuntu 10.4
<Reisilver> sólo que se necesita más pruebas
<Reisilver> no usas Lubuntu
<Reisilver> =?¿
<pedro_> no reisilver
<Reisilver> a perdón
<Reisilver> lo te confundi con xubuntu
<pedro_> nada reisilver no hay nada que perdonar,faltaria mas
<lokvendra> quien esta libre?
<Reisilver> y cuál es tu problema
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> Pedro
<Reisilver> conexión de internet?¿
<Reisilver> muy lenta
<Reisilver> ?¿
<lokvendra> a mi me dices?
<Reisilver> hola
<pedro_> perdón lokvendra yo es que ando más pegao que un sello soy novato y estoy pasando las de caín
<lokvendra> jaja
<lokvendra> somos dos...
<pedro_> Reisilver
<Reisilver> habla
<lokvendra> tengo un problema...
<Reisilver> habla
<lokvendra> tengo ubuntu 10.10 en mi netobook
<lokvendra> le conecto el cable de red y no se conecta
<Reisilver> que modelo?¿
<Reisilver> es
<Reisilver> ?¿
<pedro_> es que me dicen los de vodafone que mi velocidad de adsl es muy lenta por que no uso windows
<Reisilver> puahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Reisilver> jajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajaj
<Reisilver> que buena
<lokvendra> el mismo cable de red en el xp y estoy aqui en x chat
<Reisilver> respuesta
<Reisilver> la de los técicos
<jackRiddle> Alguno de ustedes maneja bien el Ubuntu karmic Koala?
<Reisilver> técnicos
<lokvendra> bien?
<pedro_> si eso me responden los tecnicuchos de m....a
<Reisilver> en primera
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> mmm
<Reisilver> lokvendra
<Reisilver> toma el liveCD
<Reisilver> de Karmic
<jackRiddle> Es q tengo el siguiente problema.... al entrar a mi usuario... me pide la contraseña
<Reisilver> y entra en modo live
<jackRiddle> la coloco... y me pide de nuevo
<jackRiddle> asi eternamente
<jackRiddle> al darle cancel...
<jackRiddle> me da para insertar el pass de mi WLAN
<Reisilver> y ve si te puedes conectar a intenet+
<Reisilver> internet
<jackRiddle> y una vez mas me pide el pass de root
<jackRiddle> y asi... de nuevo el ciclo...
<jackRiddle> no logro conectarme por wless
<Reisilver> pedro
<jackRiddle> tengo q estar por cable
<Reisilver> por algo son Técnicos de PC
<pedro_> dime Reisilver
<Reisilver> mejor dicho
<Reisilver> WINDOWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Reisilver> oe man
<Reisilver> pero te va lento
<Reisilver> ?¿
<lokvendra> lo voy a intentar por es netbook y no tengo cd
<Reisilver> ummmmmmm
<lokvendra> el live-cd lo tengo de ubs
<Reisilver> bueno
<Reisilver> lokvendra
<Reisilver> yo siempre
<jackRiddle> Yo tengo el Live CD (pero lo tengo instalado)
<lokvendra> y el grub 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<Reisilver> instale con el liveCD o live DVD
<lokvendra> es que es una NETBOOK
<lokvendra> no tengo lectoras de cd ni dvd
<jackRiddle> Ustedes cual de las versiones de Linux recomiendan?
<Reisilver> y no tuve problemas de conexión salvo con ubuntu hardy 8.04
<lokvendra> y al intentar botuear por el usb livecd
<Reisilver> pero luego se corrigio en ubuntu 8.04.2
<lokvendra> el grub me da opciones de linux 2.6.35-23
<lokvendra> etc
<pedro_> a mi el ubuntu 10.4 lo tengo en el netbook o como de diga y estoy contentisimo
<Reisilver> ummmmmm
<Reisilver> tienes el modelo de la Netbook
<pedro_> yo?Reisilver?
<lokvendra> si
<Reisilver> has tratado de ver en google si alguien tiene el mismo problema que tu con KARMIC y con esa netbook lokvendra
<Reisilver> no Pedro
<Reisilver> trataba de ayudar a lokvendra
<pedro_> perdon perdón
<Reisilver> ah Pedro , tu problema es de conexión
<lokvendra> exo
<Reisilver> que va lento
<Reisilver> ?¿
<pedro_> si Reisilver
<Reisilver> cómo así ?¿
<Reisilver> te conectas y se desconecta solo
<Reisilver> o es muy lento
<Reisilver> ¿?
<pedro_> Reisilver he hecho el test con el maldito wind y me da casi 11mb de subida y la hago con ubuntu y me da menos de 5
<lucidoffset> hola a todos
<pedro_> Hola ludidoofset bienvenido
<lucidoffset> ya estoy desesperado, alguien que me pueda ayudar, no puedo volver a instalar ubuntu en mi lap
<Reisilver> windows 7?¿
<pedro_> winxp reisilver
<lucidoffset> en la mañana estuve por aqui baje el iso de 10.10 64bits lo pase a mi pen drive con unetbootin
<lucidoffset> tengo win 7 ultimate
<lucidoffset> creo que hice el peor error
<pedro_> joer me estoy liando yo solo jejejejeje disculpad mi torpeza
<lucidoffset> ya tenia instalado el 10.04 64 bits y mi win 7 ultimate funcionando, pero como no me conectaba a wifi trate de instalar el 10.10 a ver si se corregia el problema y todo me salio peor
<lucidoffset> ahora que trato de instalarlo nuevamente no entra a la instalacion y salen rectangulos negros con morados y no se inicia el servidor X y ahi se queda trabada mi lap
<lucidoffset> alguien podria asesorarme que es lo que pasa o porque
<pedro_> joer que marron
<pedro_> ¿se puede gestionar o modificar de algun modo la conexion a internet ?
<curiousx> que te sucedio lucidoffset ?
<lucidoffset> mira hace un mes instale ubuntu 10.04 conviviendo con win 7 ultimate
<curiousx> y como va la convivencia se lleban mal ?
<lucidoffset> despues como no me reconocia la tarjeta wifi baje la iso 10.10 de 64 bits
<lucidoffset> no la convivencia estaba bien
<lucidoffset> pero por la conexion wifi trate de ver si se resolvia con la version 10.10
<curiousx> que targeta inalambrica tenes ?
<lucidoffset> pero ahi empezo todo
<lucidoffset> una realtek
<curiousx> o sea queres hacer andar tu targeta wifi ?
<curiousx> chip ?
<lucidoffset> realtek rtl8191se
<lucidoffset> exacto eso queria pero al tratar de instala la version 10.10 se congelaba al momento de la instalacion al arrancar el servidor x
<curiousx> que distro tenes ahora 10.10 ?
<lucidoffset> si
<lucidoffset> pero para eso elimine las particiones de linux a ver si con eso podia instalar la 10.10
<lucidoffset> y ya no se instala
<lucidoffset> ni la 10.04
<lucidoffset> me aparece el mismo error
<curiousx> que error ? lo podes pasar a un paste =
<curiousx> ?
<lucidoffset> cuando trato de instalar salen unos rectangulos morados y se congela la lap
<pedro_> ¿alguien sabe como puedo acceder al cortafuegos de ubuntu a ver si es por eso lo de la conexion lenta?
<lucidoffset> no aparece nada en verbose
<lucidoffset> o como le hago para ver no lo grafico sino que va pasando
<lucidoffset> creo era con la flecha hacia arriba cierto ?
<curiousx> con algunas de las teclas de F1 F2 F3...
<curiousx> con una de esas se ve no se cual =(
<lucidoffset> deja lo intento y te digo
<lucidoffset> estoy en otra computadora mientras
<lucidoffset> entonces lo puedo hacer de manera paralela
<curiousx> lucido... podes intentar formatear la particion donde queres instalar Linux en EXT3
<curiousx> y luego tratar de instalar ahi
<pedro_> curiousx
<curiousx> pedro_:
<pedro_> ¿sabrias decirme como accedo al cortafuegos de ubuntu?
<lucidoffset> pero es que nisiquiera me deja a entrara al instalador
<lucidoffset> empieza a cargarse la imagen de linux despues ya ves que aparece una pantalla morada y despues salen los rectangulos
<curiousx> lucidoffset: podes entrar en live cd y formatear con Gparted
<curiousx> en EXT3
<lucidoffset> de donde bajo el live cd
<lucidoffset> yo tengo el iso ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<curiousx> pedro_: el cortafuegos de ubuntu tiene una interfaz grafica para administrarlo esperame que me acuerdo
<curiousx> es el mismo que tenes y y que no podes instalar con ese mismo se puede entrar en live cd
<pedro_> ok espero curiousx muchas gracias
<lucidoffset> en lugar de instalar es la primera opcion creo ?
<curiousx> tenes que darle a la opcion "probar ubuntu sin modificar el sistema"
<curiousx> o la opcion "live cd"
<lucidoffset> si, es lo que trato de entrar primero y luego instalar pero ahi es donde se congela
<curiousx> no se como sale escrita la opcion pero es algo parecido
<lucidoffset> ok
<curiousx> es una laptop ?
<lucidoffset> deja o veo de una vez
<curiousx> notebook
<lucidoffset> si es una lap
<lucidoffset> lap de 64 bits
<curiousx> busca la opcion acpi=off
<curiousx> "acpi=off"
<lucidoffset> en el bios ?
<curiousx> no, cuando bootees con el disco abajo hay unas opciones
<curiousx> que no me acuerdo con que tecla podes modificarlas
<piolinjazz> hola hola hola
<curiousx> pedro_: ---> sudo apt-get install gufw
<curiousx> ese es una interfas grafica para ufw
<pedro_> voy a probar gracias curiousx
<curiousx> de nada
<curiousx> hola piolinjazz
<piolinjazz> tengo una pregunta para todos aun k esto es un kanal de ubuntu soy usuario de ello pero mi duda es algien save o ha visto komo se puede convertir un celular en telefono satelital
<piolinjazz> es una propuesta interesante ya k se lograrian llamdas a todo el mundo y gratis
<lucidoffset> mira mi esposa trabaja en una compañia celular
<lucidoffset> y por lo que he leido sobre su capacitacion y demas cosas tecnicas no es posible
<lucidoffset> ya que los celulares funcionan atravez de radiofrecuencia
<lucidoffset> y los tel satelitales a travez de microondas
<Reisilver> pedro
<Reisilver> lee esto
<Reisilver> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/58941
<lucidoffset> que la frecuencia de estos es diferente
<piolinjazz> mm es interesante tu respuesta
<Reisilver> a pique es tu realidad
<Reisilver> problemática
<piolinjazz> en todo caso si alguien save algo mas aka esat mi facebook para k me agrege piolinjazzband@hotmail.com
<pedro_> gracias de nuebo, lo leere curiousx
<pedro_> jo que par
<lucidoffset> Glib-WARNING
<pedro_> jo que patadas le doy a la ortografia jajajajaja
<curiousx> pedro_: yo no te pase eso. El que te lo paso fue Reisilver
<pedro_> curiousx y donde encuentro ahora la interfaz que he instalado?
<curiousx> escribi en la terminal ---> gufw
<curiousx> no se donde esta pero creo que esta por ---> systema > administracion > gufw
<pedro_> Haaa perdon Reisilver muy agradecido por tu ayuda amigo,disculpa mi confusion
<lucidoffset> curiousx no me sale nada
<Reisilver> igual no te preocupes , hay un
<Reisilver> montón de gente aquí que uno se confunde
<curiousx> no te salen las opciones abajo cuando booteas con ubuntu 10.10
<lucidoffset> no
<curiousx> estas seguro que es 10.10 ?
<lucidoffset> mira le di la flecha hacia arriba y cuando sale checking battery state es cuando sale los rectangulos
<curiousx> no se si alguin me puede decir si me estoy equivocando ?
<lucidoffset> y ya no se ve nada
<lucidoffset> si seguro
<francisco_> oigan
<lucidoffset> de hecho cheque el md5
<lucidoffset> que fuera el correcto
<francisco_> aguien sabe como mandar exaile y pidgin a systray?
<curiousx> es eso lucidoffset tenes que encontrar la opcion "acpi="
<francisco_> cada que le dy clck en cerrar se cierra la aplicacion y  no se va a bandeja
<curiousx> debe estar en ---> "acpi=yes" tenes que cambiarla a "acpi=off"
<lucidoffset> para que es eso amigo
<curiousx> pero yo apostaba una cajita de vino a que al inicio del booteo con ubuntu 10.10 te da las opciones =P
<lucidoffset> tiene que ver la administracionde energia
<francisco_> no me gustó el 10.10
<francisco_> no me recocnoce mi wireless
<curiousx> eso de acpi es el que administra la bateria
<lucidoffset> dandole esc ya me salio
<pedro_> jo que raro en un tes que he hecho anteriormente me decia que habia detectado un cortafuegos
<curiousx> esta dando problemas al bootear aveces pasa y hay que dejarlo en "acpi=off" o "acpi=no"
<curiousx> debe estar en "acpi=yes" o "acpi=on"
<pedro_> y abro la interfaz grafica y aparece desactivadohaora si que ya no se donde mirar
<Reisilver> Pedro mira esto
<Reisilver> es chevere aunque un poco largo no sé si esto te sirve
<Reisilver> http://optimizatuinternet.blogspot.com/2009/06/configurar-modem-usb-o-tarjeta-3g-para.html
<curiousx> pedro ---> sudo service ufw enable
<lucidoffset> me sale asi
<lucidoffset> try ubuntu without installing
<lucidoffset> install ubuntu
<lucidoffset> check disc for defects
<lucidoffset> test memory
<lucidoffset> boot from first hard disk
<lucidoffset> F1 help      F2 language  F3 keymap   F4 modes   F5 accesibility   F6  other options
<pedro_> gracias Reisilver
<Reisilver> de nada
<pedro_> curiousx es que lo gracioso es que yo creia que estaba activado el cortafuegos y por eso tengo poca velocidad
<pedro_> pero estaba por lo visto desactivado
<curiousx> eso es man apretando "F1" entras a la opcion "help" apretando "F2" "language" etc... donde podria estar acpi es en "modes" "accesibility" o en "other options"
<curiousx> si el corafuegos esta desactivado por defecto
<curiousx> que maquina tenes pedro ?
<lucidoffset> pues ya tardo y no ha salio los rectangulos, para ahorita ya se habria congelado y sigue cargando
<pedro_> voy a leer las recomendaciones que me diste Rey a ver si saco algo en claro que me está hechando humo el coco jejeje
<francisco_> SOMEBODY KNOWS HOW TO MADE WORK BROADCOM SATA BCM4311 ON UBUNTU 10.10?
<Reisilver> jajajajjajajajajajajajjajaa
<curiousx> pedro_: tranquilo yo te ayudo no leas nada
<curiousx> que maquina tenes ?
<pedro_> dime curiousx soy todo ojos pa leerte
<pedro_> yo curiousx?
<Reisilver> bueno ya lo leí yo, y es algo largo el proceso para optimizar la velocidad de red
<curiousx> si
<Reisilver> voy a ver si hay una forma más práctica por no decir fácil
<pedro_> una netbook acer aspire
<curiousx> la netbook xD AAO... que velosidad de internet tenes ?
<pedro_> tengo contratado 10 megas pero con ubuntu me da menos de 5 y hago el test con windowsxp y me da casi 11
<Reisilver> espera
<Reisilver> pedro
<pedro_> dime Reisilver
<Reisilver> haz descargado algo en windows xp
<Reisilver> para probar que el test
<lucidoffset> chispas volvio a salir los rectangulos
<Reisilver> dice la verdad
<Reisilver> un test es 50 y 50
<pedro_> si he estado toda la tarde probando y me repatea que en windows sea más rapido que en ubuntu
<ter> hola reisilver
<Reisilver> ok
<Reisilver> ya me convenciste
<curiousx> bueno te dejo con Reisilver
<Reisilver> nooooooooooooooooooooo
<ter> me conecto desde mi netbook w7
<curiousx> francisco_: estas ahi ? ---> are you there ? =P
<Reisilver> leyendo por aquí encontre que aconsejan desabilitar el IPV6
<Reisilver> deshabilitar el ipv6
<curiousx> el del problema con la broadcom... the one that have trouble with broadcom
<Reisilver> pedro mira esto http://www.elhacker.net/optimizar-ubuntu.html es corto
<ter> hola <Reisilver> logre conectarme desde la netbook w7
<Reisilver> ter
<Reisilver> te cambiaste el nombre
<ter> ?
<Reisilver> y que fue
<pedro_> ok reisilver ya lo tengo abierto en un navegador
<Reisilver> ter
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> no eres lokvendra
<Reisilver> ?¿
<curiousx> pedro_: pasame la salida de ---> lsmod | grep ipv6
<lokvendra> no se
<lokvendra> la coneccion del proveedor
<pedro_> lo del ipv6 lo tengo en ignorar
<lokvendra> page todo
<Reisilver> lokvendra
<lokvendra> y aca estoy
<Reisilver> pudiste conectarte
<Reisilver> ?¿
<lokvendra> ahora tengo que lograr
<Reisilver> desde la netbook
<curiousx> lo tenes en ignorar donde en el archivo blacklist ?
<lokvendra> el resto
<Reisilver> ?¿
<lokvendra> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<lokvendra> <Reisilver>
<Reisilver> cómo lo hiciste
<lokvendra> gracias amigo
<Reisilver> ?¿
<lokvendra> apage todo
<Reisilver> yo no hice nada
<Reisilver> y
<lokvendra> si me hiciste pensar con logica
<Reisilver> ?¿
<pedro_> curioux ¿mande?
<lokvendra> como k no hiciste nada...
<curiousx> pedro_: no te da ninguna salida el comando que te pase ?
<Reisilver> pero qué hiciste
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> a mi me da esto lo doy por aprender
<lokvendra> y nada este sistema  horrible w7 reconocio la coneccion y aca estoy
<Reisilver> ipv6                  238176  48
<francisco_> alguien sabe algun script para que con click derecho se pueda enviar un archivo a una memopria usb???
<Reisilver> pero
<curiousx> Reisilver: vos estas navegando con ipv6
<Reisilver> reconocio la conexion por rj45 o por el router inalambrico
<Reisilver> ?¿
<lokvendra> por rj45
<pedro_> curiousx es que abrí la interfaz grafica del administrador de conexiones ¿lo hice mal?
<Reisilver> curiousx
<lokvendra> aparenteme debío ser  necesario
<Reisilver> en realidad
<Reisilver> eso es lo que indica
<lokvendra> resetear la coneccion del proveedor
<Reisilver> ceo que sí
<lokvendra> asi que ahora lo voy a intentar con ubuntu
<curiousx> pedro_: esto ---> lsmod | grep ipv6 ---> lo tenes que escribir en el terminal
<Reisilver> bueno cómo saberlo con seguridad soy un poco novato en estás cosas aún
<lokvendra> a ver si logro instalar el gparted
<curiousx> Reisilver: te digo que si bro estas usando ipv6
<Reisilver> ummmm
<lokvendra> <Reisilver>luego nos vemos gracias amigo
<Reisilver> sí
<Reisilver> ok
<Reisilver> lokvendra
<Reisilver> un gusto
<Reisilver> darte un pie
<lokvendra> otro...
<curiousx> Reisilver: si te anda bien dejalo asi como esta no toques nada o bueno esta en vos
<Reisilver> digo mano
<lokvendra> si me ayudaste
<Reisilver> ok curiousx
<Reisilver> me va bien
<Reisilver> no toco nada
<lokvendra> hasta la victoria siempre
<pedro_> curiousx me sale usague: lsmod
<EGCdigital> http://i.imgur.com/e8Lqb.jpg
<Reisilver> además estoy descargando con buena velocidad
<dannyLopez> buenas ando estrenando kde en ubuntu pero no he podido instalarle compiz
<curiousx> pedro_: solo copia y pega esto ---> lsmod | grep ipv6
<francisco_> es facil
<pedro_> curiousx no me deja copiarlo
<curiousx> bueno dejalo asi no mas... que navegador usas ?
<pedro_> curiousx lo copio y lo pego en un terminal ¿no?
<curiousx> si
<pedro_> curiousx uso google crome y firefox
<curiousx> abri firefox
<pedro_> curiousx abierto
<curiousx> escribi en la barra donde escribis las direcciones "about:config" sin comillas
<curiousx> busca o escribi en el filtro "network.dns.disableIPv6 false"
<curiousx> cambiale "false" por "true"
<curiousx> para que quede "network.dns.disableIPv6=true"
<pedro_> ya lo esribí curiousx
<curiousx> aca tenes dos muy buenos tutos ---> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Deshabilitar_IPv6 ---> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Firefox#Optimizaci.C3.B3n
<pedro_> pongo lo de about config y no sale nada le doy a ir y dice dirección no valida
<curiousx> pedro es tan simple como escribir ---> about:config
<pedro_> curiousx eso he hecho y nada
<curiousx> escribi los dos puntos ":" entre "about" y "config" para que quede "about:config"
<lokvendra_> Reisilver
<lokvendra_> amigo
<Reisilver> dime
<pedro_> tal cual me dices así he hecho curiousx he puesto about:config
<lokvendra_> estoy desde la netbook Maverick Meerkat
<lokvendra_> instale gparted
<lokvendra_> y ahora?
<curiousx> no se pedro hay cosas extrañas en tu pc bro
<curiousx> aunque creo que algo debes estar haciendo mal
<pedro_> seguro curiousx
<curiousx> pasa una imagen de como lo escribis
<curiousx> antes de darle enter
<curiousx> digo una imagen del navegador
<pedro_> curiousx lo pongo así tal cual lo esrivo aqui about:config
<lucidoffset> curiousx :   amigo me vuelve  a salir lo mismo
<curiousx> que version de firefox es ?
<lucidoffset> entre al BIOS de la maquina a ver si habia algo de apci
<lucidoffset> y nada
<pedro_> la 3.6.13 curiousx
<lucidoffset> lo que no entiendo es porque antes si me dejo sin hacer ninguna opcion de booteo
<lokvendra_> que sifnifica este mensaje:
<lokvendra_> Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon
<dannyLopez> ayuda con kde porfa
<lokvendra_> al escribir por consola gparted
<curiousx> no se que pasa hoy no funciona nada... lucidoffset no es en la bios es al principio donde te aparecen las opciones "F1" "F2" etc para elejir el lenguage teclado etc
<curiousx> que dolor de cabeza que tengo
<Reisilver> lokvendra
<Reisilver> hazlo como root
<lucidoffset> si ya le di ahi pero tardo mas pero volvio a salir lo congelado de la pantalla (los rectangulos) y de ahi ya no avanza
<lokvendra_> ok
<Reisilver> lanza el gparted como root
<lokvendra_> gracias
<lokvendra_> ahi esta
<lokvendra_> bien ahora
<lokvendra_> necesito ayuda en entender porque tengo tantas particiones
<lokvendra_> y cual es
<lokvendra_> la que debo agrandar y/o achicar
<pedro_> jo al final he jodido al pobre curiousx joder cuanto lo lamento
<lokvendra> mmm
<lokvendra> cual es
<lokvendra> dev/sda4
<lokvendra> dev/sda5
<lokvendra> dev/sda6
<lokvendra> cual agrando?
<pedro_> Bueno no quiero dar más la plasta amigos,muchas gracias y un cordial saludo Reisilver y lokvedra
<lokvendra> reisilver
<Reisilver> ok
<lokvendra> nose cual debo agrandar de las particiones
<pedro_> si veis por aquí a curiousx agradecedle de mi parte si sois tan amables
<Reisilver> a mi me pasa lo mismo es por eso que cuando instalo les pongo nombre o sea un Label
<Reisilver> para sabe cual es cual
<Reisilver> dime que quieres hacer
<Reisilver> con el gparted
<pedro_> chao hasta otra amigos
<Reisilver> ok
<Reisilver> suerte
<lokvendra> kiero tener mas espacio para ubuntu
<lokvendra> tengo un disco de 280 gb con dos particiones de tipo d.o.s
<lokvendra> y una mas ahora con ubuntu
<lokvendra> pero la extendida en la que esta ubuntu
<lokvendra> tiene 3 particiones mas
<lokvendra> nose cual debo agandar
<abel> hola alguien sabe como sincroniso mi palm con unbuntu??
<lokvendra> alguien me ayuda con gparted?
<ironman> hola
<ironman> alguien de hermosillo sonora
<ironman> toc toc
<ironman> knock kcnok
<Reisilver> tienes que ver que info tienes en cada particion
<Reisilver> y eliminar la que no sirve
<Reisilver> luego seleccionar la que quieres agrandar
<Reisilver> y hacer un redimencionar
<Reisilver> para eso la particion que eliminas debe estar al lado de la que quieres agrandar
<lucidoffset> alguien me puede ayudar
<lucidoffset> tengo el ubuntu 10.10 en un pen drive
<lucidoffset> pero necesito sacar las opciones de linux (que aparezcan en pantalla) porque tengo que usar F6
<lucidoffset> para dar unos parametros especiales para arrancar, el problema es que avanza rapidisimo y por mas que le pulso F6 empieza la carga de la imagen sin parametros especiales, el pendrive lo genere con unetbooti
<Guest66256> buenas noches
<Guest66256> ? una pregunta
<Guest66256> informatica y desarrollo de software es lo mismo ?
<Guest66256> estoy interesado en cursar una carrrera pero necesito orientacione de profecionale o estudiantes :)
<lucidoffset> no amigo no es lo mismo
<lucidoffset> la informatica estudia tanto la computacion como las telecomunicaciones
<lucidoffset> el desarrollo de software es como su nombre lo dice desarrollo a base de programas ( es solo una parte de la informatica)
<lucidoffset> espero te haya quedado claro Guest66256
<Lostizytu> hola
<Guest66256> lucidoffset
<Guest66256> hola !!
<lucidoffset> hola
<Guest66256> disculpa es que estaba leeyendo y exactamente sobre mi cuestioon
<lucidoffset> dime
<Guest66256> telematica   esta relacionado con redes y computadoras ?
<lucidoffset> mejor inicia una charla directa aqui no es foro para eso pero adelante
<Lostizytu> Guest66256:
<Guest66256> hola
<Lostizytu> como estas
<Lostizytu> Guest66256:
<Guest66256> muy bien
<Guest66256> tratando de contestarme unas interrogantes
<Guest66256> ? jjejee
<Lostizytu> ajjajaa
<Lostizytu> Guest66256: cual interrogante?
<Lostizytu> ponte un nick
<Guest66256> sip
<Guest66256> verdad
<Lostizytu> jajajaa
<Lostizytu> :D
<Guest66256> no se si estudiar telematica o desarrollo de software que opinas ?
<Lostizytu> mmm
<Lostizytu> sinceramente
<Guest66256> sip
<Guest66256> jajajaaj
<Lostizytu> primero hay q ver q es lo q mas te gusta hacer
<Lostizytu> por ejemplo has programado?
<Guest66256> poco sip conozco c++
<Guest66256> entre otros
<Lostizytu> yap, y te gusta?
<Guest66256> pero en realidad poco sip
<Lostizytu> telematica abarca mas cosas
<Lostizytu> como electronica
<Guest66256> avarca mas
<Guest66256> es decir tambien programacion ?
<Lostizytu> si
<Lostizytu> creo q si estudias telematica igual veras programacion
<Lostizytu> pero el fuerte es telefonia
<Lostizytu> telecomunicaciones
<Lostizytu> redes
<Guest66256> redes ?
<Guest66256> redes digamos asi concetar dos computadoras y compartir informacionn
<Guest66256> hola lostizytu
<Lostizytu> si, ese tipo de redes ...pero
<Lostizytu> imaginate servidores
<Lostizytu> cosas mas macro
<Guest66256> orale  pues se vee padre :)
<Guest66256> creoo que es lo mio
<Guest66256> jajjajjaj
<Lostizytu> por ejemplo
<Lostizytu> entender sobre telefonia
<Lostizytu> satelites
<Guest66256> orale :)
<Lostizytu> yeap
<Guest66256> me encantaria que hubiera un  SO para telefonos
<Guest66256> en ubuntu
<Guest66256> ajajajaja
<Guest66256> sip
<Guest66256> bueno me retiro lostizytu
<Guest66256> muchas gracias amigo :)
<Guest66256> bye
<Guest66256> y gracias de antemano
<Lostizytu> denada bye
<erAbuelo> buenas
 * curiousx buenas
<wicope> que hay de nuevo viejo? ><
<Lostizytu> o.0
<Lostizytu> :D
<Lostizytu> :p
<Lostizytu> Xd
<jackerst> connect undersec
<wicope> fail :V
 * mama21mama 0/
<fosco_> buenas
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas
<Jakeukalane> tengo este bug
<Jakeukalane> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/graphviz-cairo/+bug/136450
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 136450 in graphviz-cairo "dotedit not working for graphviz-cairo" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jakeukalane> y dan ahí un metodo con un parche
<Jakeukalane> pero no explican como aplicarlo
<Jakeukalane> como se aplican los .patch??
<Jakeukalane> (he probado el resto de soluciones que dan ahí y ninguna me funciona)
<Jakeukalane> alguien?
<Jakeukalane> simplemente es saber como se aplica un parche
<fosco_> normalmente con patch
<fosco_> pero tendrás q seguir las indiciaciones del propio programa o del parche
<Jakeukalane> entonces descargo el parche
<Jakeukalane> y hago patch  nombredelparche???
<fosco_> depende del tipo de parche
<fosco_> pero en general es hacer patch -p0 < parche.txt
<fosco_> desde el directorio donde tienes descomprimidas las fuentes originales del programa
<joan> Para descargar copias de seguridad de canciones sueltas, cual es el método mejor actualmente?
<joan> Hace años era Ares
<fosco_> copias de seguridad... ;)
<Emiliano008> songoten_,
<phack> ola
<phack> quien me dice cual otra distro instalar en mi notebook aparte de ubuntu?¿
<phack> es solo para probar
<phack> ayer elimine mi windows x completo x k me aburrio
<phack> y me queda espacio para instalar otra diestro
<phack> cual me recomiendan?
<mama21mama> alguien sabe como roto un video en openshot :) ?
<mama21mama> rotate efect
<mama21mama> encontre creo.
<mama21mama> por que lo pondrian en efectos raro
<mama21mama> deberia estar al lado del play.
<mama21mama> jaja se ve mejor la mina bien xD
<mama21mama> ya me agarraba torticolis upss
<mama21mama> ---> OffTopic alli estoy
<Surrealist> hola, alguien sabe donde se cambia el color de la sintaxis de bash?
<mama21mama> .bashrc
<mama21mama> (?)
<Surrealist> no, era otro, pero no me acuerdo :(
<mama21mama> si es ~/.bashrc
<mama21mama> que tambien esta en /root/.bashrc
<mama21mama> tengo un super-prompt
<mama21mama> que hizo un colega esta muy divertido.
<mama21mama> super-prompt (v1.2)
<mama21mama> buscalo.
<aguitel> phack, ubuntu-drek
<Obito> Buenas!
<Obito> Alguien me da una manito para configurar el postfix? o.O he seguido guias pero no logro conseguir poder enviar correos, hasta use el WebMin pero no lo consigo... lo unico que necesito es poder enviar correos, unicamente eso
<pipo65> buenas
<lanber> Hola, alguien conoce un programa sencillo
<lanber> para hacer un cd o dvd con fotos
<pipo65> brasero
<lanber> que se pueda hacer menus insertar efectos entre las fotos
<lanber> y insertar musica
<pipo65> a tu quieres hacer un video con fotos y musica y despues grabarlo en un cd
<pipo65> tipo movi media maker
<lanber> si pero con menus y efectos de transicion
<lanber> si creo que si
<lanber> Bbrasero no sirve no?
<weeifuh> perdón, para que no serviría?
<pipo65> lanber: brasero es para grabar el cd
<lanber> para hacer una pelicula con fotos inseratndo menus transiciones y musica
<pipo65> primero presisas armar lo que kieres grabar
<pipo65> es decir armar la pelicula
<pipo65> creo q con kino
<lanber> no he podido con kino
<weeifuh> para eso PiTiVi
<weeifuh> viene con ubuntu 10.10
<lanber> no tiene transiciones, creo
<lanber> pitivi
<weeifuh> el la web dice que sí
<pipo65> si tambien dicen eso de kino
<lanber> pues lo tengo instalado y nada
<weeifuh> y nada que?
<pipo65> esta tambien cinelerra
<lanber> es muy complicado
<lanber> ese es muy bueno y completo
<lanber> oero muy dificil
<weeifuh> bueno, o sea el problema es que no entiendes la documentación
<lanber> no, que hay que meter mucho tiempo con cinelarra
<weeifuh> y pitivi?
<weeifuh> si lo pusieron en ubuntu es pq dice ser facil de usar
<weeifuh> y viendole la interfaz, parece que así fuera
<lanber> no lo se
<weeifuh> pruebalo entonces
<lanber> lo he hecho0 mas de una vez
<lanber> sera que soy torpe
<weeifuh> o quieres que te salga todo de una
<weeifuh> date un tiempo para que revises la documentacion
<weeifuh> haz algunas pruebas
<weeifuh> no creo que sea tan dificil
<lanber> como media maker
<lanber> que es bien sencillo
<weeifuh> bueno, entonces no te compliques y usa tu media maker
<lanber> no estoy en ubuntu
<lanber> me costara pero lo consegire
<pipo65> los programas no son dificiles de usar dificil es que la gente aprenda a usarlos
<lanber> correcto
<pipo65> nada es dificil con un poco de voluntad (maria teresa de calcuta)
<pipo65> ovio que no estubo nunca en este canal
<pipo65> :p
<pipo65> yo hasta hace un rato pensaba que era imposible entrar por el puerto 139 en una maquina remota
<pipo65> que equibocado estaba
<jon__> hola
<pipo65> hola jon__
<pipo65> jon__: lanza tu pregunta
<jon__> No sé si esta pregunta puedo plantearla aquí, pero no sé donde hacerla: Se puede hacer que Gnome Do indexe todos los archivos que están en mi home?
<pipo65> es decir q te cree un archivo.txt donde dice que es lo que hay en tu home
<pipo65> ??
<jon__> No no, me refiero a que me encuentre cualquier archivo que esté en mi home, tal y como hace el quick silver de Mac, no sé si me explico. lo pregunto porque lo que yo necesito es saber que si gnome do no lo encuentra es que no existe. De lo contrario no me es muy útil, aparte claro está de servirme para lanzar aplicaciones.
<pipo65> no sabria decirte sobre gnome pues uso lxde
<pipo65> pero si quieres buscar en una terminal usa locate
<pipo65> o find
<pipo65> y si a pesar de la busqueda no encuentra nada debes poner
<pipo65> update-locate
<jon__> ahora mismo hay muchos documentos y archivos que no me los encuentra y eso me obliga a 1ºabrir gnome do, y 2º al ver que no me los encuentra abrir el nautilus y buscar "manualmente"
<pipo65> para q su base de datos este presente
<jon__> uqé es lxde?
<jon__> perdón, quise decir, "qué es lxde"?
<komma> jon_ mira este enlace http://ubunturoot.wordpress.com/2008/03/22/indexando-con-gnome-do/
<komma> kiza es lo que estas buscando
<jon__> komma, sí, tiene muy buena pinta, voy a probar.
<komma> ok.. si te funciona avisame...
<jon__> komma, ese post tiene un problema, y es que está referido a una versión de Gnome Do en la que el archivo de configuración del index estába en otro sitio, y no consigo localizar
<jon__> el archivo en la versión actual
<pipo65> jon__: que archivo buscas
<pipo65> si sabes el nombre de el archivo puedes buscarlo desde la terminal
<pipo65> usando locate
<pipo65> aun si lo sabes mas o menos puedes usar comodines
<pipo65> por ejemplo
<pipo65> locate *loqueseteocurra*
<jon__> pipo65, no busco ningún archivo en concreto, simplemente quiero implementar la función de poder encontrar a tiempo real cualquier cosa con una combinación de teclas.
<jon__> esque el gnome-do me da un servicio muy bueno porque yo trabajo con muchos documentos al mismo tiempo
<pipo65> y no lo tienes disponible
<jon__> pero tiene la pega de que no lo tiene todo indexado y me ha pasado veces que no me aparecen documentos que yo sé que están. En ese caso sí que puedo usar locate, pero la idea es intentar evitarlo
<jon__> claro
<jon__> lo que no entiendo es cómo no es una duda mucho más habitual en los foros, ya que parece ser la única pega que tiene gnome do para ser perfecto
<pipo65> jon__: y tienes todo lo correspondiente a gnome-do instalado
<jon__> pues no lo sé
<pipo65> es decir las herramientas tambien
<pipo65> jon__: no solo debes de instalar gnome-do
<jon__> y cómo sé qué herramientas debo instalar?
<pipo65> ademas tienes gnome-do-docklets gnome-do-plugins policykit-gnome-doc
<pipo65> prueba a instalarlas
<jon__> al parecer en versiones anteriores se podía configurar el index del gnome do en un archivo llamado FileItemSource.config pero en la versión actual no sé donde se encuentra ese archivo y ni siquiera sé si se llama igual
<jon__> voy a instalarlas a ver
<pipo65> jon__:  locate FileItemSource.config
<jon__> con locate no me devuelve nada
<pipo65> update-locate
<pipo65> y despues buscas
<pipo65> jon__: tambien prueba a hacer esa busqueda desde root
<pipo65> algunos archivos de configuracion solo estan disponibles para root
<jon__> ah claro.
<jon__> Pues no, no aparece por ningún lado
<jon__> update-locate no me lo reconoce
<pipo65> sudo update-locate
<jon__> command not found ¿?
<jon__> no será update-locale no?
<weeifuh> *updatedb*
<pipo65> jon__: tambien puedes buscar con mlocate
<pipo65> weeifuh: ese era
<pipo65> yo lo tengo con un alias
<weeifuh> se supone que debiera correr con una tarea de cron
<weeifuh> eso dice el manual
<weeifuh> habría que verificar si está esa tarea o no
<pipo65> si pero aveces algunos quitamos el cron de el rc
<jon__> nada. Yo lo que creo es que ese archivo no existe, que tiene otro nombre vamos
<pipo65> jon__: prueba lo q dijo weeifuh
<pipo65> updatedb
<pipo65> y despues busca con locate
<jon__> ah, ok
<pipo65> es posible que actualize la base de datos de gnome-do
<weeifuh> puede ser configuración del complemento
<weeifuh> Files and Folders creo que se llama
<jon__> nada
<jon__> a qué te refieres weeifuh? no entiendo
<weeifuh> que gnome-do tiene un plugin que te permite ver tus carpetas
<pipo65>  si pero no se si jon__ se lo instalo
<weeifuh> y ese es un plugin aparte del Locate Files
<weeifuh> que es el que usa GNU locate
<weeifuh> http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/LocateFiles_Plugin
<weeifuh> el Files and Folders es http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/File_Plugin
<pipo65> jon__:
<pipo65> como se llama el archivo q buscas
<pipo65> jon__: ejecutastes updatedb
<pipo65> estas jon__
<jon__> si, ejecuté updatedb y fue bien, pero me sigue sin encontrar el archivo de configuración del index del gnome do. El archivo se llama locate FileItemSource.config
<jon__> perdón, estaba en el baño XD
<pipo65> pero lo ejecutastes en modo root
<jon__> si si
<jon__> voy a probar con lo que me dice weeifuh
<pipo65> i el archivo q buscas como se llama
<jon__> El archivo se llama FileItemSource.config. Pero pipo, tú estás seguro de que la versión actual de gnome do tiene un archivo con ese nombre?
<pipo65> no se por eso te pregunto
<komma> yo tengo esta version GNOME Do 0.8.3.1 y no me sale el archivo FileItemSource.config
<pipo65> si el archivo no existe no creo q lo encuentre
<pipo65> yo no tengo gnome-do
<jon__> eso mismo digo yo
<jon__> weeifuh: ese plugin es el locatefiles de siempre, pero no funciona como debería, entre otras cosas tiene un límite de archivos a indexar
<pipo65> jon__: prueba a buscar con locate *conf*
<pipo65> me suena raro el .config
<pipo65> la mayoria son .conf
<jon__> ah
<pipo65> como xorg.conf
<jon__> nada. no está
<pipo65> rcconf
<pipo65> jon__: y no te encontro nada con .conf
<jon__> no
<pipo65> locate te encuentra algo
<weeifuh> jon__, no se supone que debiera funcionar con el comando de locate, para que va a necesitar gnome-do guardar un índice de esto?
<komma> jon_ ya lo pude hacer
<komma> mira...
<jon__> hay otro programa que se llama synapse que se supone que es como el sustituto de gnome do y que es mejor porque trabaja con zeitgeist y tiene le mismo problema!! no me lo puedo creer
<jon__> escuho komma
<komma> ejecuta el gnome-do y anda a preferencias/complementos
<jon__> si
<komma> ahi hay un complemento que se llama files and folders
<jon__> si si
<komma> activalo y si queres lo podes configurar
<pipo65> es lo mismo que decia weeifuh
<komma> yo lo deje asi como estaba y me andubo bien...
<pipo65> que use el plugin files and folders
<komma> ahh y aun asi no le anda?
<pipo65> no se si lo hizo
<jon__> si, eso ya lo tengo configurado peeeeero, tiene un límite de archivos a indexar. Cada vez que inicio gnome do me dice que estoy tratando de indexar más de 3000 archivos y que ese es su límite
<komma> yo active ese que nombre y el "locatefiles"
<weeifuh> a ese plugin hay que cambiarle la config pa que lea todo
<weeifuh> ah, entonces tiene un límite
<komma> ahhhh perdon perdonn.... a ver veo si encuentro algo para que pueda indexar mas archivos
<weeifuh> si crees que es un bug entonces lo debieras reportar
<jon__> eso ya lo he hecho, le he configurado para que indexe el home -10, que viene a ser el total de niveles que tiene mi home.
<jon__> No es un bug, es una limitación que hace gnome do para que no vaya demasiado lento. Pero no lo entiendo, indexar 10.000 no debería ser tanto. De hecho zeitgeist o lo que sea eso se supone que indexa todo para synapse, pero tampoco lo hace
<arp-> Holas
<pipo65> holas arp-
<arp-> kcs pipo65
<pipo65> se te desconecto el teclado
<arp-> nop, por?
<pipo65> que la inocencia te valga
<pipo65> jajajjaja
<arp-> ah?
<securityonion> hola
<securityonion> alguien conoce terminal??
<fosco_> securityonion, intenta ser más concreto
<securityonion> hola
<securityonion> es que estoy intentando utilizar el programa termina dentro de SecuriyOnion, que está en Ubuntu
<fosco_> no conozco el securityonion
<securityonion> pero al intentar iniciarlo me pide un usuario y contraseña,
<securityonion> es un live CD en ubuntu 9.04
<securityonion> lo que ejecuta es un programa
<securityonion> que se llama Terminal
<securityonion> version 0.2.10
<securityonion> que al intentar ejecutarlo me pide usuario y contraseña y no consigo identificar cual es.
<F0sterO4> securityonion: lo mas seguro es que te pida la clave de rot
<F0sterO4> root
<securityonion> cual es esa clave
<securityonion> yo no tengo clave.
<F0sterO4> en el terminal escribe sudo su
<fosco_> en un liveCD no hay clave de root
<F0sterO4> te va a pedir una clave para root, pon tu clave, la repites cuando te pregunte
<fosco_> y la clave del unico usuario que hay es intro
<F0sterO4> y esa misma clave la usas cuando este programa te lo pide
<F0sterO4> jajajaj
<F0sterO4> live cd
<paquito> ...
<jon__> abandono
<securityonion> ok, voy a intentarlo.
<securityonion> xDD
<securityonion> los imberbes en linux tenemos muchos problemas con esto.
<securityonion> xD
<paquito> xD?
<securityonion> el que me pide usuario y contraseña es el SGUIL-0.7.0
<securityonion> xD=jajaja, asi mejor?
<fosco_> ni idea de que hablas
<F0sterO4> tampoco :(
<securityonion> lo que intento hacer es utilizar el SnortSP
<securityonion> para auditar las vulnerabildades de la red, pero parece ser que pide una clave de ubuntu
<securityonion> por eso preguntaba.
<fosco_> no hay una "clave de ubuntu"
<securityonion> por eso.
<securityonion> me extraña
<fosco_> si estás usando un liveCD de ubuntu estandar el usuario es live y la clave es "intro" (ninguna)
<fosco_> si es una ubuntu modificada tendrás q leer la documentación de quien la haya hecho
<securityonion> he mirado en la documentación pero no pone nada sobre claves.
<securityonion> de todas formas voy a seguir intentandolo, de otra forma, miraré en la web, a ver si encuentro algo, gracias amigos por vuestro tiempo.
<F0sterO4> securityonion: cada programa tiene un MAN page
<F0sterO4> escribe en la terminal
<F0sterO4> man securityonion a ver que dice...
<F0sterO4> busca ayuda online
<F0sterO4> hay algo que no estas explicando bien y si ese es el caso nadie te podra ayudar hasta que sepas que es lo que quieres hacer
<fosco_> tarde, ya se ha ido
<F0sterO4> :(
<VADER> hola
<tute23> buenas
<tute23> una pregunta, tengo un par de equipos en produccion de ubuntu server, el apt esta con repos locales, pero me informan que los equipos sigen tratando de ingresar a estas url's
<mimecar> ¿a que url's?
<tute23>  caryopsis.canonical.com, cassabanana.canonical.com  ,  cassava.canonical.com, todo trafico http
<tute23> entre varias mas...
<mimecar> ¿has actualizado el listado de repositorios?
<tute23> pero todo es *.canonical.com
<tute23> los repos son locales 192.168.1.1:9000/ubuntu
<mimecar> si hace eso, o tienes repositorios normales en sources.list o no has actualizado el listado de repositorios
<tute23> mm
<tute23> me fijo.. no pierdo nada
<tute23> mimecar: nop... no hay nada de canonical
<tute23> esto es la ultima ver de ubuntu nomas (creo)
<mimecar> pon en pastebin tu sources.list
<jisru> satiro.es/mejores_inocentadas.html
<jisru> satiro.es/mejores_inocentadas.html
<tute23> mimecar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548325/
<tute23> no creo que ese sea el problema
<tute23> tiene que ser otro servicio que esta corriendo cada tanto y hace esos pedidos
<tute23> lo que si se es que intenta 20 veces y pasa a otro
<mimecar> ¿has actualizado el listado de repositorios?
<tute23> mimecar:  si
<mimecar> en principio no deberías tener accesos a canonical
<mimecar> ¿usas ubuntu one?
<tute23> es ubuntu server
<tute23> ubuntu one no es el coso tipo face twitter etc..?
<mimecar> no debería estar pero algo se está conectando
<mimecar> no
<tute23> esto no tiene x
<tute23> mimecar:  son mas o menos 20 equipos no es este solo
<mimecar> ubuntu one se ejecuta como demonio
<tute23> te acordas el binario?
<tute23> a si me fijo si esta corriendo
<mimecar> con el sources que has puesto no tiene que hacer conexiones
<tute23> mimecar:  si :( no se que es...
<mimecar> bloquea la conexión
<aviondepapel> mimecar: Mira XD satiro.es/mejores_inocentadas.html
<mimecar> aviondepapel: NO HAGAS SPAM
<aviondepapel> Solo digo que mires
<aviondepapel> si te hace gracia paro
<aviondepapel> lo juro
<mimecar> aviondepapel: el canal es de soporte
<Reisilver> no carga la página
<tute23> mimecar: es que el firewall que me bloquea me estan pidiendo que pare :P  jjajja
<Tarrasquero> hola
<weeifuh> ola
 * george2002 ve mucha paz en el canal, o mucha gente en una de yoga
<xangua> si tienes una duda de ubuntu adelante...
<n-iCe> hehe
<erAbuelo> a cenaaaaar !!!
<Yulo> hola a todos!!!
<Yulo> Consulta: Alguien conoce un canal irc de blender en español?
<mimecar> yo no
<Yulo> mimecar, gracias igual
<jesuselifelet> :)
<pepe> hola
<n-iCe> hola
<fringe1> hola
<neckers> hello
<fringe1> hola neckers
<n-iCe> holas
<n-iCe> haha
<neckers> ola
<neckers> q mas
<n-iCe> Tons todos aquí ubunteros
<neckers> como estamos
<n-iCe> Algún Mexicano de casualidad?
<neckers> sikas
<neckers> bn bn
<neckers> aqui dandole
<neckers> al hacking
<neckers> ajajajaj
<n-iCe> Ya vieron que el about ubuntu, dice 11.04, es un bug
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Cómo puedo hacer un find que busque en / todos los archivos que tengan extensión .jpg, y si los encuentra, que los vaya borrando?
<neckers> de clombia
<n-iCe> neckers: qué tipo de hacking
<neckers> jajajaj
<neckers> redes inalambricas
<n-iCe> ah
<n-iCe> cracking
<neckers> siaks
<neckers> jejeej
<neckers> ps
<neckers> novato
<neckers> quiero asesorarme
<neckers> de gente
<neckers> q sepa
<neckers> jajaja
<neckers> osea
<recorcholisss> --"
<neckers> de todos
<n-iCe> qué soft usas
<neckers> uds
<neckers> ajajja
<neckers> ?
<n-iCe> Qué estás usando para tratar
<recorcholisss> Rodolfo xD
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<neckers> jajaajj
<neckers> q paso
<neckers> con
<neckers> rodolfo
 * recorcholisss o/
<neckers> necesito asesorias
<neckers> al tope
<neckers> jajaja
<recorcholisss> neckers: ¿Para qué? ¿Para joder a tu vecino robándole el wifi? ...
<neckers> jajajajajajaaj
<neckers> sikas
<neckers> aajajaja
<neckers> esque
<neckers> es un
<neckers> gran desgraciado
<recorcholisss> ...............................
<neckers> jajajaj
<pepe> chao
<Tarrasquero> bay
 * recorcholisss bb
<neckers> y donde
<neckers> sos ud recorcholisss
<recorcholisss> Creo que está prohibido hablar de eso en este canal x)
<Xago> pregunta de urgencia: :P
<Xago> cómo rescato la clave de user administrador?
<Xago> no la recuerdo para nada...intenté con varias opciones de las que uso...y nada :(
<PCHelping_> no podés entrar en modo recuperación ?
<Xago> como lo hago?
<Xago> modo rescate?
<Xago> estoy en eso
<Tarrasquero> http://pastebin.com/ZFRmuJfk ← mira esto xago
<Xago> no me funciona :(
<Tarrasquero> xago,  me extraña que lo allas probado tienes que usar un livecd
<Tarrasquero> apunta todo y botea desde livecd o liveusb y hazlo asi
<Xago> ya encontré la clave anotada en un cuaderno :D
<Tarrasquero> jejeje ;) mejor
<Xago> siiiiiiiiii.....mejooooorrrrr
<Xago> de todas formas gracias ;)
<Tarrasquero> por nada
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> al oeste en filadelfia comia y vivia sin hacer mucho caso a la policia
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> jugaba al basquet sin cansarme demasiado porque por las noches me saacba el grwaduado
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> cierto dia jugando al basquet con amigos unos tipos dl barrio me metieron en un lio
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> y mi madre me decia una y otra vez
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> con tu tio y con tu tia iras a bel air
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> ...
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> ubuntu
 * chilicuil desea con toda su alma poder escribir !ot xD, pero no lo hará
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> ¿Qué es ot? xD
<Lancro> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<granjero> hola, se me cambió l aimagen de fondo del gdm en ubuntu 10.04, y no se como volver a la que trae por defecto
<sebikul> granjero, tienes instalado ubuntu tweak?
<granjero> no
<granjero> es la novena pc que instalo
<granjero> y esta le paso algo al mouse mientras trataba de cambiar el fondo
<granjero> y enloquecio
<granjero> y se me cambio el fondo del gdm
<granjero> pero me parece que aca encontre la solucion
<granjero> http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/05/20/cambiar-el-aspecto-de-la-pantalla-de-identificacion-en-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-linx/
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<granjero> que tecla hay que oprimir para que chequee los errores al inicio cuando dice que se encontraron errores
<granjero> por un problema de pantalla no me muestra que letra debo oprimir
<Tarrasquero> granjero, que clase de errores?
<granjero> no se la pantalla de booteo me dice
<granjero> igual ahi fui pulsando y paso
<granjero> ahora voy a rebootear
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> no toques nada :)
<granjero> listo Tarrasquero
<granjero> ya arrancó
<Tarrasquero> granjero, normalmente linux a veces hace un chekeo de los archivos
<Tarrasquero> y lo hace al inicio, es bueno dejar que lo haga
<granjero> es una maquina recien instalada
<granjero> pero el HD tiene como 5 años
<jmanuel_cool> saludos a las personas (los bots y trolls que se fuñan)
<Tarrasquero> granjero, si, entonces son errores de hd
<sero> hola
<sero> alguien me pasa el offtopic de ubuntu es
<weeifuh> !offtopic sero
<kubot> sero: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<sero> ya ya lo lei
<sero> en el titulo gracias
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-29
<juan-arg> buenas gente
<juan-arg> aver si alguno me da una mano.. con un problema que paso a comentar a continuacion..
<juan-arg> necesito clonar un disco que por alguna razon me dice que tiene 2tb.. pero es de 300mb disco viejo.. de laptop y me gustaria ver como puedo agregarle los header y los cilindros de mi disco al dd para hacer la copia.. alguna idea?
<flypp> juan-arg, es un fallo en el cable posiblemente
<flypp> me pasó a mí hace un par de semanas con un disco externo de 250 GB, marcaba que era de 2TB
<flypp> cambié el cable y pasó a detectar correctamente el tamaño
<juan-arg> flypp: ... nop.. el cable no es, es una adaptador que uso en otros discos.. de micro ide a usb
<juan-arg> esta perfecto
<juan-arg> y con otros discos funciona perfecto
<juan-arg> eso lo descarte
<flypp> pero los datos son perfectamente accesibles, verdad?
<juan-arg> estoy salvando un disco de 300mb.. pero no tengo forma de hacer un dd
<flypp> puedes hacer un dd, limitándolo con count y bs
<juan-arg> sip.. son acesibles.. pero no si le mando un dd.. copia hasta llegar a los 2tb
<juan-arg> no tengo tanto disco
<juan-arg> jaja
<juan-arg> lo corte cuando ivan 5gb
<flypp> vale, lo puedes hacer con los modificadores count y bs
<juan-arg> el disco es de 300mb
<jmanuel_cool> juan-arg, puedes hacer un dd limitado como te dice flypp
<flypp> vale, juan-arg, escucha que te voy diciendo
<juan-arg> jmanuel_cool: flypp comentame..
<flypp> a dd le puedes pasar bs, con el que le indicas los bytes que quieres que lea y escriba en cada ciclo. Con count, le dices los ciclos que quieres que escriba
<flypp> por ejemplo, de bs le pones 512 bytes
<juan-arg> o sea... por internet.. en una imagen de ebay.. de suerte.. vi que tiene 842 cilindros 16 cabezales y 38 sectores
<flypp> para saber qué valor ponerle al count, primero averiguamos cuántos bytes hay en 300 GB = 300 * 1024 * 1024 * 1024
<juan-arg> 300mb
<juan-arg> ajaj
<flypp> y luego ese valor lo divides por 512 (que son las unidades que lee/escribe dd)
<jmanuel_cool> juan-arg, otra opciòn es copiarlo a una imagen de disco; ejemplo dd if=origen of=/imagen.img
<juan-arg> si.. jmanuel_cooles lo que estoy haciendo.. pero sigue a 5gb.. y lo pare
<flypp> te quedaría 322122547200 % 512 = 629145600
<juan-arg> ademas cuando trato de leerlo con testdisk para ver si veo algo.. no veo nada
<flypp> así que la línea sería: dd if=/dev/sdx of=/dev/sdy bs=512 count=629145600
<juan-arg> flypp: TOSHIBA MK1724FCV 250MB
<flypp> con eso de copiaría exactamente 300 GB
<juan-arg> flypp: perdon 250mb
<flypp> ah leñe, que son Megabytes xDDD, vale, pues lo mismo, pero con megabytes
<juan-arg> jaja
<flypp> bueno, haces tú la cuenta
<juan-arg> ok.. se lo dejo a gcalculator
<juan-arg> jaja
<juan-arg> gracias.. ahora lo pruebo
<jmanuel_cool> juan-arg, ¿porque no un simple "cp"?
<juan-arg> jmanuel_cool: porque el disco tiene un msdos 6.0 que mi linux no ve..
<juan-arg> por un bug.. me dice que tiene 2tb
<juan-arg> jajaj
<jmanuel_cool> O_o
<juan-arg> flypp: aver quedaria asi?.... 262144000÷512
<flypp> a ver....
<juan-arg> 250*1024*1024
<flypp> sí
<juan-arg> o sea bs---kb--mb
<flypp> bs=512 count=512000
<juan-arg> ok gracias
<juan-arg> ahora les cuento.. si explota
<juan-arg> jaja
<jmanuel_cool> flypp, ¿no puede simplemete indicar el count=250M?
<juan-arg> creo que es.. bs=1M
<juan-arg> y depues count 250
<juan-arg> flypp: veamos aver que queda..
<flypp> pues puede ser, pero según ser recomienda en la documentación, el valor recomendado es de 512 bytes (creo que por rendimiento)
<jmanuel_cool> juan-arg, porsia te recomiendo que lo hagas primero en una imagen de disco (of=/documentos/imagen.img)
<QuestionMark> buenas
<juan-arg> no por nada.. putiaban.. antes.. todavia no copia 250mb..
<QuestionMark> ¿Es posible buscar una cadena dentro de un archivo utilizando los comandos find y grep?
<erAbuelo> si
<Brahem> alguna distro q consuma poco i sea buena :)??
<QuestionMark> sería $find / name nombrearchivo | grep cadena ó  $find / name nombrearchivo | grep "cadena"
<mama21mama> ubuntu con jwm
<mama21mama> puppy con jwm
<QuestionMark> ububtu sin xwindow XD
<mama21mama> turbo puppy anda en 6mb ram
<QuestionMark> !grep
<kubot> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Brahem> mama21mama q es jwm?
<Brahem> ok
<mama21mama> jwm gestor grafico y manejador de ventanas
<Brahem> mama turbo puppy tiene kde?
<Brahem> ¬¬ eso no es el kde?
<QuestionMark> !kde
<kubot> KDE es el entorno gráfico predeterminado en Kubuntu | Soporte en #kubuntu-es | Sitio oficial: http://kde.org (inglés) ver !kde3 o !kde4
<Brahem> es verdad xd q ubuntu usa gnome :( no recordava ;(
<mama21mama> Brahem, jaja no turbo puppy tiene jwm
<QuestionMark> y lo de find | grep
<mama21mama> si tuebiera kde no seria turbo.
<mama21mama> kde porqueria.
<Brahem> mama21mama es para hacer experimentos en una maquina virtual cual me recomendais :)
<mama21mama> no es porqueria... solo por que me consume demaciado.
<mama21mama> Brahem, puppy solo son 100mb
<Brahem> ok mama21mama gracias mama! te devo 1 i mas :)
<Brahem> voi a provarlo
<Brahem> tienes el link de descarga?
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm
<juan-arg> flypp: sigue.. :)
<juan-arg> flypp: ahora te dijo como quedo..
<flypp> guay
<juan-arg> si lo puedo leer con testdisk
<juan-arg> copiando a 512kbyte/s
<juan-arg> disco viejisimo.. muy lento
<QuestionMark> y lo de find | grep ?
<Brahem> gracias
<erAbuelo> QuestionMark: si
<Yoques> Brahem, te recomiendo que pruebes molinux zero
<Yoques> está casi totalmente en castellano
<Brahem> Yoques gracias :)
<upszot> wenas gente
<weeifuh> !ask upszot
<kubot> upszot: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<upszot> ok. es posible compartir el $HOME con varias distribuciones de linux ?
<weeifuh> yo creo que sí
<francisco> hola
<francisco> alguien sabe como puedo redimensionar particiones?
<upszot> gparted
<francisco> le puse a / 30 gigas y a /home 120y quiero dejar / en 10 y /home en 110
<upszot> antes tenes q desmontarlas
<francisco> duh
<francisco> no se hacer eso
<francisco> soy noob
<upszot> si usas kde es parted... en realidad gparted es un frontend
<francisco> uso xfce
<upszot> simple busca en synaptic gparted
<francisco> ok
<upszot> instalalo... es todo grafico
<francisco> oye
<upszot> si inicias con el cdlive lo tenes instalado
<upszot> y te evitas tener q estar desmontando particiones
<carlosubuntu> se pueden poner las paginas del manual en epañol?
<francisco> y no sabes un script o algo para activar con click derecho enviar a dispositivo
<upszot> si tambien
<francisco> por eejemplo enviar un archivo a una memoria usb
<upszot> hay un paquete que es man-es...
<carlosubuntu> :)
<upszot> pero no esta muy actualizado
<francisco> a ver
<francisco> si inicio con el cd live
<francisco> no puedo redimensionar particiones
<francisco> lo intenté
<francisco> y no m e deja darle  mas a /home
<francisco> lo que si puedo hacer es quitarle a /
<francisco> pero queda otra particion ahi libre
<upszot> abri una consola y ejecuta fdisk -l
<weeifuh> francisco, pero con lo que queda libre recien se lo puedes asignar a /home
<francisco> y como
<weeifuh> liberas espacio primero
<francisco> mjm
<weeifuh> luego mueves tu /home
<weeifuh> y finalmente le agregas es espacio que queda libre
<francisco> y los archivos?
<francisco> no se borran?
<weeifuh> nop
<weeifuh> pero no es mala idea que tengas tu respaldo a mano por si algo se estropea
<francisco> xD
<francisco> mejor me quedo así
<upszot> jeje
<francisco> ya ni modos
<weeifuh> ojo que tienes que hacerlo en el escritorio del livecd
<francisco> no tengo a la mano un dd externo para respaldar
<weeifuh> bueno si fuera por miedo, nos habríamos quedado en las cavernas
<francisco> mejor no me arriesgo
<francisco> lo que si he comprobafdo arriesgandome
<francisco> es que puedo instalar encima cualquier distro
<francisco> solo usando la particion /
<weeifuh> chuck norris particiona sin respaldo
<upszot> poodes hacer un backup rapido asi....     tar -cvzf /tmp/backup-home $HOME
<francisco> y donde se guarda?
<upszot> perdon   tar -cvzf /tmp/backup-home.tgz  $HOME
<upszot> eso te crea un archivo con la extencion .tgz en el /tmp
<francisco> ahh
<upszot> ojo que si reinnicias la pc se elimina
<francisco> de seguro tarda mucho
<upszot> pero bueno le pones el path que quieras
<francisco> oye usopp
<francisco> ese paquete man-es
<francisco> era para activar enviar a...?
<upszot> eso lo tenes q hacer con tu usuario ... el $HOME es una variable que guarda el path del usuario con el que estas logeado...
<upszot> sino directamente pone el path  /home/pepe
<upszot> el man-es es el manpage en espa;ol
<upszot> la ultimma actualizacion q tuvo creo que fue en el 2005
<upszot> yo uso gentoo en mi laptop (donde estoy ahora) y en esta distribucion lo quitaron del repositorio por obsoleto...
<upszot> pero lo tengo instalado igual en mi desktop con ubuntu y aca...
<upszot> lo que no este en espa;ol te lo muestra en ingles
<upszot> en el archivo /etc/man.conf podes configurar cual usar...
<upszot> googlea un poco que hay mucha info...
<pipo65> buenas
<weeifuh> buenas
<pipo65> weeifuh:
<pipo65> conoces algun programa similar al orca
<pipo65> orca es un screen reader
<pipo65> es un programa para minusvalidos visuales
<pipo65> le la pantalla
<weeifuh> nop
<weeifuh> con suerte conozco ese
<upszot> pipo65=  "festival"
<upszot> no conosco orca... pero ahi tenes un lector de pantalla... no podria comparartelos
<pipo65> gracias upszot
<upszot> dnd
<upszot> aca encontre esto... http://microteknologias.wordpress.com/2008/05/03/lectores-de-pantalla-para-linux/
<upszot> es un listadito.... probalos despues me contas ;-)
<pipo65> upszot: ya estoy probando festival
<pipo65> bue lo estoy instalando
<pipo65> es q conoce a un muchacho q enseña informatica
<pipo65> y es ciego
<upszot> a copado... lo mio es por vagancia.... o cuando ya me duelen los ojos de tanto leer =P
<pipo65> y la verdad me impresiono la forma en q usa la makina
<upszot> me pico la curiosidad... ciego de nacimiento?
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> y usa el tunderbird
<pipo65> y el pidgin
<pipo65> y en windows usa nvda
<upszot> existen teclados con braile o se las arregla con tipeo por tacto (q no se como abra aprendido)...
<pipo65> usa el microfono y el auricular
<pipo65> usa skype
<upszot> pidgin tiene un plugin para festival q te lee los mensajes
<upszot> XD
<pipo65> yo me pregunto como hace para enceñar
<upszot> es mas, creo haber leido en algun lado de una distribucion basada en ubuntu... que era especialmente dise;ado para minusbalidos... con todos esos programas instalados por defecto
<upszot> va mas q una distribucion de ubuntu... es como q te diga kubuntu ...
<upszot> no es oficial pero ahi esta...
<pipo65> es la q le enceña a usar a los alumnos
<pipo65> el me la nombro
<pipo65> desde el proseso de instalacion ya funciona el speech
<pipo65> incluido el booteo
<upszot> claro
<pipo65> yo use knoppix adriane
<pipo65> y tiene speech en modo consola
<pipo65> usas el irssi
<pipo65> y se escucha todo
<pipo65> lastima q esta en aleman o ingles
<upszot> mm
<upszot> ahi te mande un privado con un par de links no se si te llegaron...
<Tatooine> verga
<Tatooine> pene
<Tatooine> tetas
<weeifuh> tienes todo eso? xD
<Tatooine> no, solo lo dije porque estoy aburrido
<weeifuh> extraña manera de entretenerte la tuya :S
<Tatooine> asi es :p
<Tatooine> verga pene tetas nalgas culo vagina
<upszot> jaja
<upszot> probando algoritmos =P
<upszot> quisas si putias en ingles....
<Tatooine> fucking niggers
<juanito__> hola que soft. para montar leopard de mac en linux conocen ?
<upszot> juanito: mira esto por ahi te sirve... http://tuxlink.wordpress.com/2007/08/06/dale-el-aspecto-de-leopard-a-ubuntu/
<upszot> lo q estas buscando se llama Cairo-dock
<carlosubuntu> enfin
<juanito__> upszot, gracias voy a  probarlo
<upszot> dnd
<juanito__> upszot, no no quiero abrir el itunes desde una mac
<juanito__> pero no tengo mac
<juanito__> asi que estaba pensando  en montar leopard en ubuntu saben como hacerlo ? asi como se monta windows en virtual box o wine
<upszot> a ver si entiendo... lo q necesitas es correr itunes en linux?
<upszot> proba esto... songbird  (tomado de aca http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/58837 )
<juanito__> upszot, lo que pasa es que mi ipod esta desactivado y la unica forma , de activarlo es conectandose a itunes desde una mac
<upszot> mm probaste correr itunes con wine?
<juanito__> las mac llevan leopard
<juanito__> ya lo probe en wine
<juanito__> como corro leopard en ubuntu ?
<juanito__> :S
<upszot> mmm se me ocurre que virtualizando... (vmware o virtualbox)
<upszot> y te instalas el leopard en la virtual
<upszot> XD
<upszot> juanito: mira esto... http://pdfcast.org/pdf/gu-a-de-instalaci-n-de-mac-os-x-snow-leopard-en-virtualbox-v1
<upszot> o este... http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/5928800/Instalar-Mac-OS-X-Leopard-en-VirtualBox.html
<juanito__> upszot, gracias los voy a probar
<upszot> ok, despues contame como te fue XD
<juanito_> de hecho :D
<upszot> me parece q el 2do link esta mejor
<juanito_> asi cuando otro pregunte le digo como se hace
<juanito_> el segundo fue eliminado
<upszot> mm.. lo deben haber borrado recien pq yo lo tengo abierto en este momento =P
<upszot> en el los comentarios del post estaban hablando de q itunes corre con wine...
<upszot> fijate en eso si podes... te va a pesar menos q tener  un osmac virtual
<upszot> jeje... esto te va a gustar mas todavia http://ituneslinux.cjb.net/
<xe10> Buenas
<upszot> wenas
<EGCdigital> nas
<xe10> una pregunta, como instalo el google earth, ya eh descargado el .bin, y lo ejecute, pero ahora abro la terminalE intento ejecuralo pero aparece: exec: 19: ./googleearth-bin: not found>
<xe10> descargue el .bin y lo ejecute, comenzo a instalarle... despues intente volver a ejecutarlo pero no corre
<xe10> alguien tiene el google earth?
<upszot> q permisos tiene?
<xe10> le di permiso de ejecucion
<upszot> y con que usuario lo estas ejecutando?
<xe10> con el normal, y tambien lo hizo con root
<xe10> upszot, pero nada...
<upszot> pone en pastebin la salida asi la vemos y nos damos una mejor idea
<xe10> durante la instalacion no aparecion ningun error
<upszot> revisaste los logs a ver si te dejo algo?
<xe10> no..
<upszot> proba poner "sudo sh ./googleearth-bin "
<upszot> a ver q pasa
<upszot> pegate una vuelta por aca tambien http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/121990
<upszot> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Google_Earth
<upszot> en esa ultima nombran justamente ese problema... la solucion es lo q te puse arriba... sudo sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<xe10> ok
<xe10> hare eso...
<upszot> tambien lo podes instalar con aptitude... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<upszot> solo tenes que agregar un repositorio a tu lista
<xe10> gracias por la ayuda upszot
<upszot> dnd... funciono?
<xe10> no, pero lo dejo para mañana me gana el sueño
<upszot> oka
<xe10> pero la paginas que me distes hay esta..
<xe10> mañana lo veo
<xe10> bye
<wolf23> buenas
<wolf23> alguien me ayuda como resolver el problema de ICEauthority?
<skyfire> wenas
<skyfire> saludos
<skyfire> me presento me llamo jesus
<skyfire> como puedo conseguir un wine portable
<skyfire> o compilarlo
<skyfire> para que sea portable
<dannyLopez> buenas desinstale la wireles y ahora no se como istalarla nuevamented
<curiousx> como asi ? estaba andando lo mas bien y luego cuando la volviste a insertar no funciono mas ?
<dannyLopez> curiousx: es que andaba probando backtrack y algunas aplicaciones y cuando inicie de nuevo en ubuntu estaban desintaladas los dirvers y ahora que quiero instalar me da la ruta de un cd del ubuntu 10.10 MM
<curiousx> que ruta lo podes pasar ?
<dannyLopez> como que ruta?
<curiousx> decis me da la ruta
<curiousx> que targeta es ?
<dannyLopez> SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<dannyLopez> ese es del driver libre
<dannyLopez> SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<dannyLopez> y ese del privativo (pero hace rato me decia algo del cd ¬¬)
<dannyLopez> 09:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<dannyLopez> 0a:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<dannyLopez> curiousx:
<curiousx> si
<dannyLopez> mira arriba
<curiousx> si haces sudo apt-get update funciona ?
<dannyLopez> si
<curiousx> nunca me paso algo parecido pero... sudo apt-get get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dannyLopez> momento que ando descargando las actualisaciones
<dannyLopez> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)/ maverick/main Translation-es
<dannyLopez> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)/ maverick/restricted Translation-es
<dannyLopez> y por que en el update me sale el 10.10 si yo tengo el 10.04?
<curiousx> dannyLopez: sabes por que pasa eso de /var/cache/apt...
<dannyLopez> no ni la mas remota idea
<dannyLopez> *¬*
<curiousx> y tenes problemas con la wireless
<dannyLopez> pregunta o afirmacion?
<curiousx> es por que estas descargando actualizaciones y no podes al mismo tiempo actibar la wireless
<curiousx> espera que termine de actualizarse y luego actiba la wireless desde el gestor de hardware
<curiousx> pregunta era
<dannyLopez> no las actualisaciones las puse ace apenas 2 minutos
<curiousx> entonces entra al gestor de hardware y activa la wireless
<dannyLopez> lo de la wireles esta desde antes primero entre aca para ver si me daban respuesta
<dannyLopez> no se activa
<dannyLopez> es que antes de poner a actualizar tenia que activar la wireless (pq estan dando el chavo y no tengo tele en mi cuarto)
<curiousx> instala restricted extras ---> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<curiousx> una cosa cerra synaptic o el centro de software cerra todo solo deja la terminal
<dannyLopez> gracias curiousx esperare a las actualisaciones y lo hare
<dannyLopez> hablamos mas rato
<curiousx> ok
<dannyLopez> curiousx: sabes como hago para instalar kde en ubuntu 10.04?
<curiousx> creo que con ---> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<curiousx> como quedo la wireless ?
<dannyLopez> nada falta poco para las actualisaciones
<curiousx> 05:02] <dannyLopez> rww: TKS
<dannyLopez> 6 minutitos nada mas
<curiousx> xD
<dannyLopez> q paso curiousx ?
<curiousx> nada xD solo que vi un comentario por ahi xD
<curiousx> ahi te respondio "yes"
<dannyLopez> jejeje eso es para agradecer
<dannyLopez> no sabias?
<dannyLopez> :P
<curiousx> nop no se mucho sobre ingles =(
<dannyLopez> i speak very well english & if U (you) need some help tell me
<curiousx> TKS but i like to learn reading the users in #ubuntu-en =)
<curiousx> i use google traslate when i have a trouble with the sentences
<dannyLopez>  No pudo entrar a #ubuntu-en (El canal es sólo para invitados).
<dannyLopez> tell me how can i enter to this channel
<curiousx> como yo te vi estoy ahi y tambien te vi a vos ahi
<curiousx> o capas sea un nick igualito xD
<dannyLopez> ubuntu-en? o en ubuntu a secas?
<curiousx> es el mismo me parece los dos son en ingles
<curiousx> curiousx/#ubuntu-es
<curiousx> a mi me sale eso en la barra de irssi
<dannyLopez> como te digo en el ubuntu si estoy pero en ubuntu-en me dice q solo es para invitados
<curiousx> va que raro a mi no me dice eso pero ahora estoy seguro que es el mismo canal mira saludame y yo te respondo
<curiousx> lo ves ?
<dannyLopez> curiousx: yo soy amante de google pero no me fio de mucho en las traducciones
<curiousx> si, no son del todo perfectas =P
<curiousx> no lo uso para escribir solo para traducir cuando tengo problemas con lo que escriben los users
<dannyLopez> ya veo
<dannyLopez> 2.6.32.27 es la imagen mas actual?
<curiousx> ya termino de actualizar ?
<dannyLopez> configurando cups
<dannyLopez> ni idea
<curiousx> si esta configurando cups todabia no termina pero ya esta a punto
<dannyLopez> pero me toca resetear
<curiousx> resetia
<dannyLopez> vengo
<dannyLopez> ya regrese
<curiousx> bueno ahora ---> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<curiousx> cerra cuanquier instaladoe synaptic o cualquier otra cosa solo deja la terminal con una solo ventana
<dannyLopez> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu5_i386.deb File not found
<dannyLopez> ese era el mensajito q me aparecia
<curiousx> esta distro esta recien instalada ?
<dannyLopez> si
<curiousx> o es una actualizacion de 10.04 a 10.10 ?
<dannyLopez> tengo 10.04
<curiousx> ensima no tengo synaptic instalado =(... bueno abri synaptic y fijate entre las pestañas si ves que este activado un casillero donde diga "apt on cd" o algo asi
<dannyLopez> chale falta mucho pa las actualisaciones
<curiousx> como falta mucho no me dijiste que lo habias actualizado ?
<dannyLopez> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dannyLopez> asi no me dijiste?
<curiousx> lo esta instalando ?
<dannyLopez> si
<curiousx> o sea descargando ?
<dannyLopez> eso mero
<curiousx> ok... no son actualizaciones es un paquete
<curiousx> cuanto falta ?
<dannyLopez> el sueño me hace decir bobadas
<dannyLopez> 17 min
<dannyLopez> ya regreso
<curiousx> bueno cuando termine de instalarse solo vas a el gestor de hardware y activas la wireless
<curiousx> bueno yo tambien me retiro pero esa targeta es soportada por el kernel que tenes solo tenes que activarla
<curiousx> chau
<akerbeltz> hola a todos
<dannyLopez> akerbeltz: hola
<akerbeltz> alguien sabe porque los juegos no funcionan con el virtualbox en ubuntu?
<dannyLopez> sigo sin wireless
<wicope> Cómo puedo dejar un espacio predefinido libre del disco duro ? me explico: estoy con cualquier programa que almacena datos en el raiz. El raiz se llena completamente y el equipo se queda pillado, lo reinicio y me sale init not found .. ejecuto livecd, dejo espacio libre en raiz y ejecuto sudo fdisk /dev/sda1 y soluciona. Lo que busco es que no se pueda llenar el disco raiz completamente. Saludos @ll
<Tiffon> nas
<joan> Buenos días a todos.
<joan> Estoy buscando un gestor de FTP para gnome, alguno  que tenga el mismo tema, alguna recomendación?
<fosco_> buenas
<dannyLopez> buenas fosco_
<dannyLopez> fosco_: me puedes pegar una ayudadita?
<fosco_> tu dirás
<dannyLopez> fosco_: es que quiero actualizar ubuntu 10.04 a 10.10 y tengo el cd del 10.10 se puede hacer eso?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> para actualizar usando un CD necesitas la ISO alternate
<fosco_> con el desktop no se puede
<fosco_> pero si tienes internet es mucho más fácil actualizar usando update-manager
<dannyLopez> sabes q no me gusta de la atualisacion al 10.10 que la barra de la bateria me aparece (estimando) y no me da un porcentaje exacto de cuanta bateria tengo
<dannyLopez> alguna solucion para ello?
<fosco_> hay diferentes opciones para leer el estado de la batería, en mi opinion la mejor es ejecutar acpi -V
<dannyLopez> si claro pero me refiero al icono de la batería que aparece en los paneles superiores por defecto
<fosco_> no uso esos applets
<dannyLopez> a ok
<dannyLopez> otra cosa quiero utilizar escritorio kde pero no se como hacerlo
<fosco_> instalandolo
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (si quieres el entorno completo)
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install kde (si solo quieres lo básico)
<dannyLopez> al básico se le ueden añadir mas cosas?
<fosco_> claro
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install lo_q_quieras_instalar
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> a reiniciar
<wolf23> buenas
<wolf23> alguien me ayuda como resolver el problema de ICEauthority?
<curras> hola, tengo un netbook y he pensado en utilizar una targeta SD para optimizar el uso de bateria, he pensado en dos opciones:
<curras> 1- meter en la sd los cache  de las aplicaciones y sitema , para eliminar acceso a disco
<curras> 2- instalar el sistema en la sd y tratar de mover lo que requiera espacio al disco duro
<curras> que opinais?
<fosco_> curras, puedes hacer eso si quieres, pero la incidencia sobre la batería será minima
<curras> tan minima?
<curras> fosco_ que diferencia de consumo debe haber entre un disco duro y un lector de tarjetas?
<fosco_>  pues supongo que la diferencia q haya entre hacer girar el disco y activar el circuito de lectura de la SD
<fosco_> que no se cuanto será, pero no creo q sea mucho
<dannyLopez> como es el factor para swap en este canal?
<fosco_> dannyLopez, que???
<dannyLopez> si la otra ves alguien entro preguntando sobre la swap y le escrivieron !swap pero ese esta en ingles x)
<fosco_> que quieres saber
<dannyLopez> simplemente como se le pregunta a kubot acerca de la swap
<fosco_> !swap
<kubot> Swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<dannyLopez> y en español ¬¬
<fosco_> si no lo dice en español es q nadie lo ha traducido
<dannyLopez> si si lo han trducido solo q al swap le agregan mas algo asi como swaping o algo asi
<fosco_> !swappiness
<kubot> La swap es la memoria virtual de Linux, una extensión a la RAM en el disco duro. No conviene tener más de 1 GB de swap. Para reducir su uso y que el sistema vaya más rápido, ver: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Minimizar_el_uso_del_swap
<dannyLopez> ese merito
<fosco_> de todas maneras no me parece muy correcta esa definición, swappiness es otra cosa
<dannyLopez> q es?
<fosco_> digamos q es una variable que marca la tendencia del sistema a usar más o menos swap
<dannyLopez> a ya capto
<dannyLopez> fosco_: ya instale el kubunu-desktop
<dannyLopez> pero no se como iniciar el escritorio kde *¬*
<fosco_> desde la pantalla de login despues de poner el usuario y la clave, antes de darle a intro cambias el tipo de sion de gnome a kde
<fosco_> sesion*
<Pablito> hola una consulta alguien sabe como mover los iconos que aparecen arriba a mano isquiera lo que pasa es que se me movio el icono del audio y del chat
<Pablito> de ubuntu
<Pablito> y quiero poner al final
<Pablito> el icono de prendido y apagado del pc
<Pablito> ?¿?
<fosco_> pablito, esos elementos estan bloqueados
<fosco_> lo primero q necesitas es desbloquearlos, boton derecho sobre el elemento - desbloquear
<fosco_> luego los pones como tú quieras
<Pablito> gracias
<Pablito> te pasastes
<pusho> hola
<pusho> alguien podria decirme como poner el "emesene" como aplicacion de inicio?
<pusho> alguien podria decirme como poner el "emesene" como aplicacion de inicio?
<erUSUL> pusho: sistema>preferencias>aplicacion al inicio
<pusho> si ta bien pero donde dice "orden" que pongo? :P
<Sadlymistaken> Hola...
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Sadlymistaken> hasta hace unos dias, ubuntu reconocia perfectamente mi scanner-impresora... pero ya no
<Sadlymistaken> cuando voy a escanear me dice "No se encuentra el dispositivo"
<Sadlymistaken> :( que puedo hacer?
<Sadlymistaken> hola Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> sadlymistaken, sxane ← lo tienes instalado?
<Sadlymistaken> si
<Sadlymistaken> esta instalado
<Tarrasquero> sadlymistaken, esta enchufado y activo en modo espera?
<Sadlymistaken> eso del modo en espera no se que es
<Tarrasquero> me refiero al scaner
<Sadlymistaken> pero está enchufado como siempre.
<Sadlymistaken> y encendido.
<Sadlymistaken> vamos, como siempre hacia antes... solo que ahora me dice que no encuentra el dispositivo... justo cuando abro Xsane
<Tarrasquero> si pero cuando lo enchufas despues de unos cinco minutos pasa a modo espera
<Sadlymistaken> ya, pero estuviese como estuviese, ubuntu lo reconocía
<Tarrasquero> sadlymistaken, tienes cam?
<Sadlymistaken> no
<Tarrasquero> ah, lo digo por que yo si y sxane me la coje predeterminada
<Sadlymistaken> la cam?
<Tarrasquero> solo para que la cambiases
<Tarrasquero> si la webcam
<Sadlymistaken> me iba a dar igual, porque como te digo, el mensaje "no hay dispositivo" me aparece nada más abrir Xsane
<Tarrasquero> si, verdad
<Sadlymistaken> y entonces cierro la ventana del mensaje... y se cierra el programa
<Tarrasquero> revisaste si esta cargado el modulo?
<Sadlymistaken> eso no se hacerlo, ni se que es.
<Tarrasquero> con → lsmod te arroja todos los modulos que estan cargados, revisa a ver si aparece el del scaner
<Sadlymistaken> que es esa flecha?
<Sadlymistaken> como la pongo?
<Lancro> →→→→
<Lancro> altGR + i
<Sadlymistaken> pero tb lo escribo en la terminal?
<Tarrasquero> no
<Sadlymistaken> buah tarrasquero, me salen muchos numeros. no se que cosa son
<Tarrasquero> quizas alguien te sepa ayudar mejor...
<Sadlymistaken> ok... ok...
<Sadlymistaken> gracias
<Sadlymistaken> gracias por intentarlo
<omikron4> pues Sadlymistaken ponlo en paste bin para ver que sepuede hacer
<Sadlymistaken> tu sabes leer eso omikron4 ?
<Tarrasquero> sadlymistaken, coloca lsusb y revisa si sale tu scaner
<omikron4> hombre, aunque yo no supiera los demas alguno habra, no, Sadlymistaken?
<Tarrasquero> sadlymistaken, es multifuncion?
<omikron4> mi hp si que me scanea
<Sadlymistaken> Tarrasquero, si sale...
<Tarrasquero> entonces...
<Sadlymistaken> si Tarrasquero pero ni puedo imprimir ni escanear
<Sadlymistaken> omikron4, Tarrasquero : http://paste.ubuntu.com/548543/
<Sadlymistaken> ahi esta lo que me salió con la otra orden
<Sadlymistaken> bueno vendré en otro momento quizas alguien me ayude más tarde
<Sadlymistaken> GRACIAS POR TODO
<Sadlymistaken> sois unos soletes
<Tarrasquero> sadlymistaken,
<omikron4> quitala del usb yla vuelves a poner.. despues.. haz en terminal dmesg
<Tarrasquero> probaste cambiar el puerto usb?
<Sadlymistaken> que cosa hace dmesg?
<Sadlymistaken> si Tarrasquero
<omikron4> que a lo mejor te falta el firmware
<Tarrasquero> si, me uelo algo asi
<Sadlymistaken> pero omikron4 como me va faltar, si ayer estaba imprimiendo y escaneando tan campante
<omikron4> el dmesg te hace un balance de los dispositivos y los que acabas de poner
<Tarrasquero> sadlymistaken, hazlo asi como te dice
<Sadlymistaken> ok..
<Sadlymistaken> nada... s
<Sadlymistaken> lo hice, y he intentado abrir xsane y sigue diciendo que no hay dispositivos..
<Sadlymistaken> dejenlo nenes
<Sadlymistaken> no importa
<Sadlymistaken> muchas gracias, sois unos soletes
<Tarrasquero> sadlymistaken, normalmente por firewire hay que reiniciar
<omikron4> pero que te dice el dmesg Sadlymistaken
<Sadlymistaken> me dice muchas cosas omikron4
<omikron4> ponlo todo en paste bin y te digo
<omikron4> eso si, recien conectas el usb de la impresora
<Sadlymistaken> ok..
<omikron4> osea, primero conectasw la impresora y despues haz el dmesg
<Sadlymistaken> omikron4, no puedo copiarlo todo porque es tan laaaaaargo, que se corta.
<omikron4> pero si lo acabas de poner en marcha te saldra al final
<Sadlymistaken> ah ok
<Sadlymistaken> ea, ahi esta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548547/
<Sadlymistaken> omikron4, ??? que cosa lees en esas líneas?
<Sadlymistaken> omikron4, bueno dejaló, muchas gracias
<Sadlymistaken> habeis sido muy amables... en otro momento vuelvo
<Sadlymistaken> ciao
<omikron4> parece que si que esta Sadlymistaken
<Sadlymistaken> ¬¬
<Sadlymistaken> que si está qué? Encufada?
<Sadlymistaken> pues claro...
<Sadlymistaken> jajajaja
<omikron4> printer bidireccional
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<omikron4> en usb5
<Sadlymistaken> ah, que la cosa es que tu dudabas que tuviese enchufado algo?
<omikron4> pero no llega a decir si le falta firmware o que
<omikron4> no... que si no la reconoce no esta
<Sadlymistaken> no importa omikron4  voy a comer, muchas gracias por todo...
<Sadlymistaken> eres un sol
<Sadlymistaken> grachiaaas
<omikron4> lo que pasa es que no dice marca ni nada... eso con lsusb se ve
<walter_> hola una consulta
<walter_> soy usuario nuevo de kubuntu
<walter_> y tengo problemas para fijar el tamano de la pantalla
<walter_> ayuda!!
<omikron4> que tipo de grafica tienes walter_?
<walter_> 1024 x 768
<walter_> logro cambiarlo
<Tarrasquero> walter_, marca/modelo de grafica
<omikron4> digo el tipo de grafica.. nvidia, ati, etc
<walter_> pero vuelve a estar 640 480 cuando reiniocio
<walter_> generica
<walter_> integrada
<omikron4> o sea que no necesita controlador, no?
<walter_> nop
<omikron4> si no dices el tipo de grafica... no llegamos a puerto, walter_
<walter_> ufff...!!! incaecible no tengo idea
<omikron4> walter_: mira a ver que tienes en controladores de hardware
<Tarrasquero> walter_, usa la terminal y revisa esto → sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   esta es la linea a mod → http://pastebin.com/6VdUWfLz
<walter_> ok
<Tarrasquero> walter_, que version de ubuntu usas?
<walter_> kubuntu 10
<walter_> sudo: gedit: command not found
<Tarrasquero> no se si sigue incluyendo ese archivo
<omikron4> en kubuntu esta kate
<Tarrasquero> eso
<walter_> ??
<Tarrasquero> damos soporte gnome
<walter_> ok
<walter_> algun canal de soporte en español de kubuntu??
<Tarrasquero> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tarrasquero> si
<Lancro> #kubuntu-es
<Tarrasquero> !kde
<kubot> KDE es el entorno gráfico predeterminado en Kubuntu | Soporte en #kubuntu-es | Sitio oficial: http://kde.org (inglés) ver !kde3 o !kde4
<walter_> gracias otra vez
<Tarrasquero> walter_, pero creo que esta un poco inactivo
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> ¿Se usa KDE4?
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> xD
<chimango> saludos!
<Tarrasquero> yo desde luego, no
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Sadlymistaken> EGCdigital, holaaaa
<Sadlymistaken> EGCdigital estas?
<EGCdigital> si
<EGCdigital> hola Sadlymistaken
<Sadlymistaken> ains
<Sadlymistaken> hola
<Sadlymistaken> es que mira... omikron4  me ha intentado ayudar con esto, pero no conseguimos mucho
<Sadlymistaken> resulta que de pronto, mi impresora-escaner ya no funciona
<Sadlymistaken> cuando quiero usar por ejemplo el escaner me dice "dispositivo no encontrado"
<Sadlymistaken> y bueno... yo ayer la usaba sin problemas
<Sadlymistaken> cuando hago lsusb aparece en la lista... y cuando hago dsmeg... tb
<Sadlymistaken> tu sabrias ayudarme porfi?
<EGCdigital>  Have you tried turning it off and on again? </the_IT_crowd>
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Sadlymistaken> yes
<Sadlymistaken> i tried.
<Sadlymistaken> buenas erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola Sadlymistaken
<EGCdigital> probaste en otra pc si funciona
<EGCdigital> o otro sistema?
<Sadlymistaken> xD erAbuelo vaya nick.. tan vejete te sientes?
<Sadlymistaken> No tengo otro pc... y aqui solo tengo ubuntu..
<erAbuelo> no, simplemente es cuestion de sabiduria xDD
<Sadlymistaken> el caso es que como tb es fotocopiadora... si eso si funciona..
<Sadlymistaken> erAbuelo, ah, entonces sabio.... ayudame porfi
<erAbuelo> no tengo ni idea, pero si ayer funcionaba que hiciste desde ayer ?
<Sadlymistaken> pues no lo sé, vino mi familia y estuvieron navegando por internet... y no estuve atento a todo lo que hacian
<Sadlymistaken> pero vamos, no creo que borraran nada de los directorios etc... sólo navegaron.
<erAbuelo> reiniciaste ?
<Sadlymistaken> si, varias veces
<Sadlymistaken> puedo volver a "dos dias antes" o algo así?
<Sadlymistaken> me refiero en tema de dispositivos, no de archivos..
<erAbuelo> es que en teoria salvo que el admin haya instalado algo lo demas no cuenta
<Sadlymistaken> nop...
<Sadlymistaken> sólo limpie el cache
<Sadlymistaken> del kernel
<Sadlymistaken> vamos... esa opción de Limpiar que te da  Ubuntu Tweak
<erAbuelo> el cache del kernel ?
<Sadlymistaken> eso puede ser?
<erAbuelo> no
<Sadlymistaken> Tweak te da opción de Limpiar Paquetes... etc..
<erAbuelo> vuelve a instalar el dispositivo
<Sadlymistaken> pues eso lo hago cada noche.
<Sadlymistaken> pero si yo nunca instalé nada... la impresora-escaner la reconoció Ubuntu desde que la enchufé.
<Sadlymistaken> EGCdigital, ya te diste por vencido? no sabes que más decirme que pueda hacer?
<Sadlymistaken> :(
<EGCdigital> pues las alternativas que te dieron son buenas
<EGCdigital> quiza la solucion mas torpe sea hacerlo de nuevo
<omikron4> puedes decir la marca, Sadlymistaken?
<Sadlymistaken> es HP psc 1210
<Sadlymistaken> pooor?
<omikron4> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<erAbuelo> Sadlymistaken: la impresora funciona ?
<Sadlymistaken> no la reconoce
<Sadlymistaken> al igual que el escaner
<Sadlymistaken> no puedo ni escanear ni imprimir
<Sadlymistaken> lo que si puedo es hacer fotocopias
<omikron4> y de ahi te envia a este otro, Sadlymistaken, http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/files/hplip/
<Sadlymistaken> porque no tiene nada que ver con el pc..
<omikron4> y te descargas los controladores y vuelves a instalar Sadlymistaken
<Sadlymistaken> omikron4, voy a ver que cosa es eso... veamos.
<erAbuelo> Sadlymistaken: probaste a cambiarla de puerto usb ?
<Sadlymistaken> si erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> y hace lo mismo ?
<Sadlymistaken> si
<Sadlymistaken> lo mismo
<Sadlymistaken> lsusb la reconoce dmeg tb ve el cambio
<Sadlymistaken> pero no encuentra los dispositivos..
<Sadlymistaken> omikron4, ¿que hago yo con ese TAR?
<omikron4> mejor baja el run
<g3o> Sadlymistaken, no instales el tar sino el run
<Sadlymistaken> el run? porque?
<omikron4> porque es un instalador
<erAbuelo> Sadlymistaken: pero no te funcionaba antes ?
<omikron4> y el tar.gz lo tienes que compilar
<Sadlymistaken> erAbuelo, si siempre me ha funcionado, hasta esta mañana..
<Sadlymistaken> ah ok g3o y omikron4  ok ok
<erAbuelo> Sadlymistaken: pues no instales nada, y menos si no esta en los repos. Si antes funcionaba deberia seguir funcionando
<Sadlymistaken> ya erAbuelo pero nadie sabe que ha podido pasar... o como arreglarlo..
<Sadlymistaken> que puedo hacer si no?
<Sadlymistaken> :(
<erAbuelo> Sadlymistaken: comprobar que detecta todo correctamente en el usb
<g3o> Sadlymistaken, instala lo que te puso omikron4
<Sadlymistaken> si erAbuelo lo detecta
<erAbuelo> revisar los logs por si da algun error
<erAbuelo> etc
<Sadlymistaken> que logs? yo no se como llegar a esos logs... y si llegara no sabria leerlos
<Sadlymistaken> a ver donde veo yo el log..
<erAbuelo> dmesg
<erAbuelo> less /var/log/syslog
<erAbuelo> less /var/log/messages
<erAbuelo> etc etc
<Sadlymistaken> hay alguno que sea referente a dispositivos?
<erAbuelo> incluso creo que en gnome trae una aplicacion para verlos como registros del sistema o algo asi
<erAbuelo> Sadlymistaken: despincha la impresora
<erAbuelo> la vuelves a pinchar en el usb y miras con: dmesg
<erAbuelo> las ultimas lineas
<Sadlymistaken> eso ya lo hice
<Sadlymistaken> y aparece como cambiada. y conectada denuevo.
<erAbuelo> no da ningun error ?
<erAbuelo> ni aviso ni nada ?
<Sadlymistaken> mire
<Sadlymistaken> [13418.301244] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.WMID.WMBA] (Node f7012af8), AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT
<Sadlymistaken> [13481.448073] usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 4
<Sadlymistaken> [13481.448339] usblp0: removed
<Sadlymistaken> [13486.480024] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<Sadlymistaken> [13486.686156] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Sadlymistaken> [13486.694278] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x2F11
<Sadlymistaken> como ve lo desconecte del 4, y lo conecté al 3
<julio_> buenos dias...una pregunta, cuando inicio mi maquina me aparecen 5 actualizaciones para iniciar el equipo, como elimino las anteriores?
<Sadlymistaken> erAbuelo, me leyó usted?
<g3o> julio_, cuales anteriores? podrias ser más especifico?
<Sadlymistaken> omikron4, que hago con el archivo run? lo intento ejecutar... y nanai.
<g3o> Sadlymistaken, dale boton derecho propiedades y en permisos que se ejecute como un programa
<Sadlymistaken> sip
<g3o> luego lo pinchas y te saldra un cuadro de dialogo y le das donde dice ejecutar en consola
<Sadlymistaken> veamos lo intento.. pero na
<julio_> me aparecen varios kernel o algo asi, , pues yo instale el 9.10 y desde entonces se actualiza automaticamente por internet, cuando inicio me aparecen varios sistemas ubuntu, 6 para ser mas especificos, yo quisiera saber como eliminar los antiguos
<Sadlymistaken> g3o, parece que ya va..
<omikron4> primero boton derecho propiedades permisos,  y marca que sea ejecutable
<Sadlymistaken> si, pero no me dice "ejecutar en consola"... me aparece una ventanuki rarisima
<omikron4> y despues... terminal.. ./archivo.run
<g3o> Sadlymistaken, aja, solo te queda seguir las instrucciones que dice ahi en la instalación
<julio_> g3o me aparecen varios kernel o algo asi, , pues yo instale el 9.10 y desde entonces se actualiza automaticamente por internet, cuando inicio me aparecen varios sistemas ubuntu, 6 para ser mas especificos, yo quisiera saber como eliminar los antiguos
<Sadlymistaken> que cosa significa "would you like to have this installer install the missing dependency?"
<omikron4> Sadlymistaken: Los .run son instaladores empaquetados. Debes darle permisos de ejecución
<omikron4> chmod +x archivo.run
<omikron4>  Y ya lo puedes ejecutar normalmente  /.archivo.run
<omikron4> El instalador ira paso a paso.
<erAbuelo> Sadlymistaken: perdona no estaba
<Sadlymistaken> si
<g3o> julio_, si te refieres a las versiones de kernel antiguo, es facil de quitar.
<Sadlymistaken> que cosa significa "would you like to have this installer install the missing dependency?"
<julio_> AJA
<g3o> julio_, instala ubuntu tweak y entre las opciones de este programa sale para limpiar antiguas versiones de kernel
<g3o> Sadlymistaken, dale que si
<Sadlymistaken> omikron4 necesito me repondas que significa eso... porque me preguna Yes, No or Qui
<julio_> gracias , lo hare
<omikron4> Sadlymistaken: si quieres que te instale las dependencias que faltan
<omikron4> le dices que si
<omikron4> oui o yes
<Sadlymistaken> uf..
<Sadlymistaken> me lo ha dicho unas seis veces...
<Sadlymistaken> cada una por cada una de las dependencias..
<omikron4> puees que si... a no ser que quieras un paquete roto
<Sadlymistaken> ahora esta 'sudo aptitudo install --assume-yes python-dev'
<Sadlymistaken> que a saber que eso del python
<Sadlymistaken> suena a una culebra de varios metros..
<omikron4> el python es un lenguaje que suena a gloria lenguaje de programacion
<Sadlymistaken> cuantos lenguajes de programación necesitará el mundo..
<Sadlymistaken> :D
<Sadlymistaken> jajajaja
<omikron4> pos no se... pero de los lenguajes hablados hay mas de mil
<omikron4> porque hayan de programacion unos cuantos.. eso no es nada
<Sadlymistaken> ya, pero sobre los lenguajes hablados, no podemos hacer mucho
<Sadlymistaken> pero en esto si podríamos haber acordado antes algo..
<omikron4> lo bueno de los de programacion es que la mayoria son en ingles
<Sadlymistaken> ah, eso es lo bueno?
<Sadlymistaken> jajajaja xD
<omikron4> lo bueno... para los ingleses
<Sadlymistaken> que bien, 8 años de mi vida estudiando francés para nada.
<Sadlymistaken> jajajajaja xD
<omikron4> es que el frances es para el sexo... el griego tambien... el ingles para lo internacional y la programacion, jajajajaja
<Sadlymistaken> supongo que "this may take several minutes.... " significa ' vete por un vaso de agua que voy a tardar' o algo asi,no?
<Sadlymistaken> perdona omikron4
<omikron4> varios minutos
<Sadlymistaken> pero yo prefiero usar el Esperanto.
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<omikron4> esto tomara varios minutos
<Sadlymistaken> para internacional, me refiero
<omikron4> el esperanto es el que cavó la fosa del latin y otra para el mismo
<Sadlymistaken> no digas eso
<Sadlymistaken> si le hubieses prestado 1 minuto de investigación en google... no dirias eso.
<omikron4> quien habla esperanto y para que sirve?
<g3o> omikron4, Sadlymistaken off-topic :p antes de que les llamen la atención
<Sadlymistaken> de verdad te gusta un idioma como el inglés como internacional... donde la letra i en 'bird' se dice diferente que en 'with' y tb diferente en 'mind'
<Sadlymistaken> ok me callo ya sobre el tema
<Sadlymistaken> g3o, tu tienes impresora?
<g3o> Sadlymistaken, yeap una hp multifuncional
<Sadlymistaken> y tienes instalado esto?
<g3o> Sadlymistaken, yeap, y funciona 100%
<Sadlymistaken> y viene con un programa tb?
<omikron4> si no te cargas nada... no hace falta hacer nada Sadlymistaken, jajaja
<Sadlymistaken> es que no quiero más programas... :(
<g3o> Sadlymistaken, mmm.. depende
<g3o> solo instala en xsane y la aplicacion de hp
<g3o> de resto mas nada
<Sadlymistaken> omikron4, entiendo que la culpa radica sólo en que yo haya hecho algo... pero tb es verdad que es un poco inexplicable que se le pire la pinza de esta manera..
<Sadlymistaken> g3o no puedo... tengo Xsane... y tengo Simple Scan (para mi hermana pequeña, que le parece mucho más sencillo)
<g3o> Sadlymistaken, tranquilo que no te instala mas cosas
<omikron4> cierto... pero de normal las hp, como la mia.. funcionan sin nada.. y otra cosa lo  que instalas no se añade.. sino que reemplaza si es mas reciente
<Sadlymistaken> pues menos mal que Hp sigue existiendo... si se hubiese ido a la quiebra.. ya no tendría impresora porque no se donde tengo el CD instalador de la impresora.. y encima vendria para windos..
<Sadlymistaken> omikron4, la mia tb funcionaba "sin nada"
<Muerto7> buenas a todos
<Sadlymistaken> te puede pasar en un futuro..
<omikron4> todos vienen para win y mac
<Sadlymistaken> hola Muerto7 (madre mia que nick)
<omikron4> linux es el marginado
<Sadlymistaken> con lo bonito que es nuestro debian..
<omikron4> y sin embargo... el unico todoterreno
<Muerto7> jjajaja, lindo nick Sadlymistaken
<Sadlymistaken> es de una canción de Alanis Morissette :D
<pipo65> buenas
<Sadlymistaken> esto está haciendo un MAKE...
<Sadlymistaken> hola pipo65
<Muerto7> bueno, habiendome presenta, quiero hacer una consulta puntual
<pipo65> hola Sadlymistaken
<Muerto7> quiero hacer un servidor de correo
<Sadlymistaken> ea, lanzaló Muerto7
<Sadlymistaken> para ordenadores en red?
<Muerto7> tengo una conexion de 15/1 D/U
<Muerto7> que puedo hacer
<Muerto7> o mejor dicho
<pipo65> y tambien tienes internet
<Muerto7> como lo hago
<Muerto7> hay un tutorial infalible...
<Muerto7> algo que funcione ?
<Muerto7> he tratado y tratado
<Muerto7> pero no hay caso
<Muerto7> me compre un computador usado para hacerlo y llevo dos años tratando
<Muerto7> o soy muy burro
<Muerto7> o me he encontrado con puros burros o personas que no me quieren ayudar
<pipo65> Muerto7:
<pipo65> tienes flashplayer instalado
<Muerto7> dime pipo65
<Muerto7> yo creo que si
<pipo65> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_DfaWt8zdI
<pipo65> mira ese video / tutorial
<pipo65> aun se trate de una version viejita de ubuntu es util con las nuevas
<pipo65> ese video fue creado por el puma
<pipo65> jose luis rodriguez
<Muerto7> jjajjjajajjaja
<pipo65> o el hermano
<pipo65> juan
<Muerto7> pipo65 gracias, se ve util... ahora
<Muerto7> segunda pregunta: habiendo montado un servidor, quiero hacer funcionar Red5
<pipo65> si sigues esos pasos no creo q se te complique
<Muerto7> alguien aqui ha logrado hacerlo funcionar ?
<pipo65> ni siquiera lo he probado
<pipo65> para que es red5
<Muerto7> es como el flashserver
<Muerto7> para streaming de video
<pipo65> la verdad q no
<Muerto7> ok
<pipo65> para stream hay una herramienta q biene con amarok
<pipo65> creo q esta disponible
<pipo65> en algun lugar lo he leido una ves
<Muerto7> pero stream en vivo o solo reproduccion ?
<pipo65> humm me parece q en vivo
<pipo65> es decir es para  hagas stream desde tu equipo
<Sadlymistaken> omikron4, o g3o perdonen
<Sadlymistaken> siguen aquí?
<pipo65> Sadlymistaken: los vi en offtopic
<Sadlymistaken> mire es que me pone "Restar or re-plug in your printer"
<omikron4> si
<Muerto7> claro... quierohacer algunos inventos y transmitir online
<omikron4> que quites y vuelvas a poner tu impresora, Sadlymistaken
<Sadlymistaken> si?
<Sadlymistaken> ok
<Sadlymistaken> en el mismo?
<pipo65> y el servicio de justin no te va
<pipo65> se que tiene publicidad
<JamUnix> Gente una pregunta: como puedo hacer para que por ejemplo:  Nginx no se autoinicie al arrancar la PC ???  y asi arrancarlo solo cuando yo quiera usando "sudo service nginx start"
<julio_> hola a todos , acabo  de instalar ubuntu tweak, para eliminar los kernels antiguos que opcion debo utilizar, gracias de anemano a quien pueda ayudarme con esto
<Muerto7> claro, eso mismo es lo que quiero evitar aprobechando mi velocidad de internet
<pipo65> puedes empesar por ahi para ir dandote una idea de la grandesa de el stream y lo que esto reppresenta
<Sadlymistaken> ains cuanto inglés..
<Sadlymistaken> omikron4, me ha salido una ventana grandota con muchas opciones que toquetear
<omikron4> pues no se, como no la veo...
<omikron4> no puedo decirte.. que tal un pantallazo?
<Sadlymistaken> si, toy en ello
<pipo65> Sadlymistaken: para poder toquetear debes tener una pantalla touch screen
<g3o> julio_, donde dice limpiador de paquetes
<Sadlymistaken> omikron4, esto: http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/457/pantallazo1n.png
<Sadlymistaken> pipo65, que cachondo el nene jajaja
<omikron4> pos tu next
<omikron4> next
<omikron4> hasta que finalice
<g3o> winbugz style (next,next...) xD
<Sadlymistaken> ya..
<Sadlymistaken> uhm
<Sadlymistaken> ya estará
<Sadlymistaken> o tendré que reiniciar?
<omikron4> si no te lo pide tal vez no haga falta... pero mejor reinicia
<omikron4> y pon la impresora
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<Sadlymistaken> YA ESTAAAAAAAAAAA
<Sadlymistaken> ains que bieeeen!!!
<Sadlymistaken> el escaner funciona
<omikron4> ya funciona...?
<Sadlymistaken> a ver ahora la impresora
<omikron4> que bien!!!
<g3o> Sadlymistaken, excelente :)
<Sadlymistaken> esperen
<Sadlymistaken> que quiero ver si imprime
<Sadlymistaken> jejajaa
<mAlice> hey
<Sadlymistaken> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii omikron4 y g3o funcionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Sadlymistaken> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh que alegria muchachos que alegriaaaaaaaaa
<g3o> Sadlymistaken, excelente..
<Sadlymistaken> XD
<Sadlymistaken> gracias graicas muchas gracias sois unos soletes
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<omikron4> me alegro mucho Sadlymistaken :)
<Sadlymistaken> ains que contento toy
<pipo65> Sadlymistaken: que impresora es
<g3o> lol Sadlymistaken eso es lo que debiste de hacer cuando entraste instalar ese paquete y listo xD
<Sadlymistaken> g3o lo que no veo es el programa que decias que instalaba..
<g3o> Sadlymistaken, esta en accesorios
<g3o> Hp device manager
<Sadlymistaken> ah si
<Sadlymistaken> ya lo veo
<omikron4> estara en accesorios o herramientas
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<Sadlymistaken> jajajaja ains me ha dado la risa tonta de la alegria
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<pipo65> manager print jobs
<g3o> Sadlymistaken, la alegria dura poco hasta q encuentras otra cosa que arreglar xD
<Muerto7> pipo65 gracias por tu ayuda...
<pipo65> de nada Muerto7
<Sadlymistaken> xD g3o bueno, que pesimista eres tu no??? y eso que estamos en navidad jajaja
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<g3o> lol! xD soy realista Sadlymistaken
<Sadlymistaken> uh, el programa ese device hp está en ingles..
<Sadlymistaken> bueno, no creo que lo use mucho...
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<Sadlymistaken> pipo65 era una HP psc 1210
<pipo65> aa
<pipo65> Sadlymistaken: y bajastes los controladores de la pag de hp
<Sadlymistaken> WENo el caso es que toy mazo contento, porque sois unos soletes y lo sabeis todo... como los de catalana occidente que lo arreglan todo todito todo.... (la niña del anuncio)
<pipo65> y despues los compilastes
<Sadlymistaken> jajajaja
<Sadlymistaken> no pipo65 .. tenía un .run
<pipo65> el build-essentials es una buena solucion a la hora de compilar
<pipo65> es mas creo q es la unica
<pipo65> o por ahi toy equibocado
<omikron4> pipo65: http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/files/hplip/
<pipo65> si creo q ya tengo esa direccion
<pipo65> igual yo uso epson
<pipo65> tx 115
<omikron4> pues se baja el .run se ejecuta y ya esta
<pipo65> los controladores ya bienen en la 10.04
<omikron4> a Sadlymistaken tambien estan soportadas en el kernel pero a veces metes la uña y te cargas algo sin querer y no va
<Sadlymistaken> yo tengo el 10.05 pipo65 , y me reconoció la impresora... de siempre... hasta hoy que plim! se le fue la pinza
<Sadlymistaken> si.... metí la uña
<Sadlymistaken> xD que expresion
<Sadlymistaken> ajajaja
<omikron4> eso es por no decir la pata.. que es de animales
<Sadlymistaken> bueno, ya puedo irme a la terraza a fumarme un cigarrin agusto
<Sadlymistaken> MUCHas graciaaaaaaaaaaaassss  xD
<Sadlymistaken> sois un tesoro, chi chi chi chiiiii
<Sadlymistaken> ains que bien!
<omikron4> de nada Sadlymistaken
 * g3o se pregunta si Sadlymistaken era chico o chica? :p
<omikron4> esto de ayudar a los gays me hace sentir menos homofobo, jajajajaja
<g3o> xD
<omikron4> es como falete g3o
<g3o> omikron4, tendrás que preguntarle la proxima vez
<omikron4> no hace falta... habla en masculino y dice cosas .como sois unos soles... por dios que expresion... las uñas y esas cosas... esta claro el dni
<omikron4> mira esto.. Sadlymistaken: jajajaja ains me ha dado la risa tonta de la alegria
<g3o> omikron4, quien sabe..
<omikron4> no te lo imaginas con sus oleoperdidas anales puntuales? g3o
<g3o> LOL!
<omikron4> o esto...  Sadlymistaken: sois un tesoro, chi chi chi chiiiii
<omikron4> me temo que por el camino va dejando plumas... pero en fin... le llego la solucion y es una batalla ganada en esta guerra de problemas
<g3o> omikron4, es asi
<TrueNhero> buenas, alguien me habia ayudado con un link para arreglar el libnotify, para que saliera en un solo lado, alguien sabe cual es ese link?
<g3o> TrueNhero, http://is.gd/jImxw
<TrueNhero> como se instalan las actualizaciones desde terminal con apt-get
<g3o> sudo apt-get update, luego sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TrueNhero> g3o, gracias sos un as
<g3o> TrueNhero, no problem :)
<pipo65> un asquerozo
<juanito_> :S
<juanito_> quiero meterle w7 al virtual box como hago :D ya tengo el cd
<omikron4> pues lo pones y en virtual box le indicas cd
<juanito_> haber
<ILTP> buenas tardes. ¿Cuál es el famoso programa que te crea imágenes realistas del sistema solar y además te permite ponerlo de fondo de pantalla? lo estoy b uscando en google, veo muchos pero ninguno es el que busco...
<omikron4> y ya se instala... te pide cosas como el nombre que quieres poner a la imagen. que tipo de win es la memoria de video a asignar, etc
<ILTP> puede ser gplanet??
<juanito_> creo una maquina virtual?
<omikron4> nueva
<omikron4> tipo de windows, si es xp, vista o 7
<juanito_> w7
<omikron4> cuanto le asignas de memoria
<omikron4> yo no te pregunto, te indico lo que te preguntara la makina, jajaja
<omikron4> te crea un disco duro virtual
<omikron4> que es un fichero que se llamara... comoquieras.vdi
<omikron4> y te ira preguntando cosas, como si quieres el tamaño fijo o dinamico, etc
<omikron4> una vez creada esta nueva... le golpeas dosveces con el raton y le pones el dvd
<juanito_> haber voy a ver
<juanito_> omikron4, si me equivoco en algo, puedo eliminar este disco duro virtual ?
<omikron4> siempre se puede eliminar tanto el disco duro que estara en la carpeta .virtualbox del home como la makina que has creado
<omikron4> seria eliminar makina... y despues.. en el ./virtualbox/harddisk pues se eliminan y tan pancho
<juanito_> ya gracias
<omikron4> juanito_: no olvides instalar el guest adittions
<juanito_> omikron4, que es eso
<omikron4> y ponerte en terminal... sudo adduser tuusuario vboxusers juanito_
<juanito_> en memoria cuanto le pongo ? es w7
<omikron4> memoria de que
<juanito_> memoria base
<omikron4> no entiendo... de ram?
<omikron4> o de video¿
<omikron4> o de disco?
<juanito_> la ram
<omikron4> para el disco con 10Gb te sobra
<omikron4> de ram hasta que se te ponga en naranja... si se te pone en naranja vuelve a tras con el deslizante
<juanito_> 512 esta bien?
<omikron4> esta bien
<omikron4> recuerda que cuanto menos ram mas lento
<juanito_> creo que w7 usa 1gb de ram minimo
<omikron4> pues asignaselo
<omikron4> si puedes
<Muerto7> si... ese es el minimo
<juanito_> k pasa si le pongo todo mi ram? las 4gb
<Muerto7> con 256 de video minimo
<juanito_> se lagea el ubuntu?
<omikron4> pues que ubuntu ira mal
<omikron4> y que tal vez no te deje
<omikron4> ten en cuenta que virtualbox trabaja en ubuntu
<omikron4> y si le quitas toda la ram.. no se hasta que punto te funcionara virtualbox
<juanito_> ya veo
<omikron4> vamos yo no lo he probado... pero por logica.. no es bueno
<omikron4> yo, personalmente y mi opinion.. es que para instalar en makina virtual instalo en disco como nativo... funciona de forma real.. y si no me conviene me lo cargo y ya esta.. pero como digo es mi opinion
<Nemo-II> buenas tarces
<TrueNhero> buenas, que es xen server?
<Nemo-II> ni idea
<Nemo-II> buenas tardes
<juanito__> no  butea mi cd en el virtual box :S sale error :S
<TrueNhero> que es un backlog
<vladimirov> Wenas
<TrueNhero> como corrijo W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/ maverick/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_ubuntu-wine_ppa_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<Reisilver> hey TrueNhero por que no pruebas en wikipedia y de paso nos comentas qué es?¿
<TrueNhero> Reisilver, gtfo
<c0dek> Buenas Tardes
<Nemo-II> buenas
<c0dek> Tengo una duda, ¿Como puedo transformar un archivo .mpeg a .avi en Ubuntu?
<c0dek> Desde ya muchas gracias por su atención.
<vladimirov> Como hago para q al iniciar ubuntu me muestre la consola levantando todos los servicios y no ese bonito logo actual?
<Reisilver> prueba con iriverter
<Reisilver> está en los repos
<Reisilver> es un conversor de video
<c0dek> Voy a probar y cuento que tal, muchas gracias igualmente.
<Reisilver> ok
<omikron4> c0dek: tb con avidemux
<vladimirov> Ayuda?
<c0dek> No me lo abre el "iriverter"
<c0dek> Solo me dice "iniciando iriverter" y no lo abre.
<Reisilver> pero los puedes reproducir
<Reisilver> con otra aplicación
<Reisilver> si los ves en ubuntu
<c0dek> Yo quiero transformar un video .mpeg a .avi
<c0dek> Que tengo en mi escritorio
<omikron4> c0dek: avidemux
<omikron4> c0dek: y si lo quieres hacer en terminal....
<omikron4> mencoder video.mpg -oac pcm -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=xvid:mbd=2:trell:autoaspect -o video.avi
<omikron4> eso si tienes el mencoder
<omikron4> si no.. sudo apt-get -y install mencoder
<c0dek> ¿Ese es el comando, más nada?
<c0dek> Claro, instalado "mencoder"
<omikron4> pero c0dek programa grafico... avidemux
<omikron4> si quieres hacerlo en terminal pues ese comando
<c0dek> No me abre el archivo...
<c0dek> Graficamente
<omikron4> para los dos si no los tienes...
<omikron4> has probado avidemux, c0dek?
<c0dek> omikron4, instalado "mencoder"
<c0dek> Dame un segundo, que hago la prueba
<omikron4> pues en el terminal... ten en cuenta que que donde dice video.mpeg es el nombre de archivo a convertir
<omikron4> y avi el de salida
<juanito__> c0dek, cuando intento botear mi cd de w7 en virtual box para instalarlo me sale una pantalla negra que dice insert your windows installation
<omikron4> juanito__: es el momento de meter el cd
<juanito__> omikron4, no pasa nada
<c0dek> omikron4, el pastebin del error en consola ---> http://pastebin.com/Usgpz0LE
<omikron4> juanito__: cuando le das a la makina iniciar debes tener el cd dentro y despues pulsar cualquier tecla cuando te lo indique para iniciar desde el cd
<omikron4> c0dek: tendras que buscar en synaptic xvid o la libreria asociada
<omikron4> de todas formas si instalas el avidemux no creo que te de problemas
<juanito__> omikron4, me sigue saliendo la pantalla negra
<c0dek> omikron4, ya lo instalé, y no me deja abrir el archivo :/
<omikron4> pues tendras que ir a dispositivos y activar el cd dvd juanito__
<juanito__> omikron4, esta activado que raro
<omikron4> c0dek: pues eso pinta mal como si estuviera roto prueba abrir el archivo con vlc. c0dek
<erAbuelo> a cumplir ordenes de la jefa !!
<Reisilver> pero c0dek el ubuntu abre ese archivo lo puedes ver en primera quizá te faltan codecs
<omikron4> pues no se que decirte juanito__ yo instale el 7 y no me dio problemas, el problema en si era win2 y por eso me lo cargue tanto en virtualbox como nativo
<juanito__> omikron4, yo no tengo el cd original, sera por eso tu crees?
<omikron4> juanito__: no tiene nada que ver, yo lo instale desde una iso
<juanito__> omikron4, puedes entrar a mi pc plz a verificar
<omikron4> tienes teamviewer?
<juanito__> si
<omikron4> espera que lo instalo
<juanito__> gracias
<juanito__> pero por el escritorio remoto no se puede?
<omikron4> es que yo no tengo instalado ni servidor ni cliente
<eucaristo> hola, tengo ubuntu 10.04 y cuando inicio y llego a la pantalla donde escribo el usuario y la contraseña, no me aparece nada para entrar en el modo a prueba de fallos, solo sale configuraciones de la pantalla o algo asi y apagar (reiniciar -apagar- etc), como puedo entrar en dicho modo ?
<juanito__> eucaristo, formatea e instala el 10.10
<jesusElifelet> :)
<eucaristo> no puedo formatear hombre, llevo actualizandolo desde que salio
<omikron4> juanito__: dame el id y la contraseña aleatoria
<eucaristo> ya salio esa version ? voy a actualizarla
<eucaristo> de todas formas en el 10.04 porque no sale lo de modo a prueba de fallos ?
<juanito__> id 372 286 519           pass  2048
<eucaristo> daselos en privado hombre, ahora si me conecto yo tambien que pasa ?
<omikron4> no te veo juanito__
<juanito__> ya entraste no ?
<juanito__> 387177535 eres tu?
<omikron4> si pero no veo na
<omikron4> supongo que si
<omikron4> yo te he conectado
<omikron4> pero no veo na.. a no ser que por decirlo en el canal haya choke
<juanito__> no se ve nada en tu pantalla?
<omikron4> no,,,todo oscuro
<juanito__> abajo esta
<juanito__> que raro
<juanito__> por el escritorio de ubuntu no se puede?
<omikron4> es que yo no tengo el tema del escritorio remoto... has cortado.? dame la nueva.. a ver pero por privado
<juanito__> id 372 286 519        pass 7867
<mimecar> juanito__: pasa por privado
<mimecar> 67 personas se pueden conectar a tu máquina ahora
<juanito__> todos tienen etica
<omikron4> no me sale
<juanito__> que raro
<juanito__> que te sale ?
<mimecar> juanito__: el acceso es público, puede entrar cualquiera
<omikron4> todo negro
<juanito__> ah sorry
<juanito__> mimecar, sabes que pasa, porque le sale todo negro?
<mimecar> no
<juanito__> omikron4, tienes skype,  la opcion de visor de escritorio
<JaQuE_> HOLA GENTE!!!
<omikron4> juanito__: si lo tengo
<juanito__> dale dame tu cuenta
<omikron4> omikron22 es mi cuenta
<JaQuE_> TENGO UNA PREGUNTA PARA EL QUE QUIERA RESPONDERME.. QUE PROGRAMA USAN PARA BAJAR PELIS DE INTERNET??, DISCULPEN MI IGNORANCIA SOY NUEVA EN ESTO...:P
<mimecar> dar los datos por privado..
<mimecar> JaQuE_: quita las mayusculas, puedes usar bittorrent o amule
<JaQuE_> mimecar: estas usando las mayúsculas para q justamente alguien me conteste :P
<juanito__> conectate soy jose
<JaQuE_> estaba*
<mimecar> las mayusculas equivale a gritar
<JaQuE_> si, maso
<JaQuE_> jeje
<JaQuE_> mimecar: como instalo desde consola  bittorrent o amule...
<JaQuE_> apt-get install no mas???¿?
<mimecar> o usa el centro de software d eubuntu
<JaQuE_> mimecar: grax
<JaQuE_> hey gente una vez q termina de instalarse amule, donde lo encuentro para usarlo??
<omikron4> JaQuE_: mejor www.cinetube.es es directa.. la descarga y no consume recursos
<dobladov> tengo un problema con un equipo, que al reproducir un DVD se para la reproducción, ¿alguna idea?
<omikron4> dobladov: si empieza y no acaba limpia el dvd, suelen fallar con una mota de polvo
<JaQuE_> gracias omikron4 ahora me fijo!! :)
<dobladov> he probado con varios DVD e incluso con otro lector, estoy seguro que es problema del software
<omikron4> dobladov: mira a ver si te ayuda esta pagina en el tema dvd http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/10/20/cosas-a-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-2/
<julio122369> alguien me puede decir porke el empathy se conecta y todo el rollo perono muestra la lista de contactos ??
<mimecar> !detalles julio122369
<kubot> julio122369: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<dobladov> omikron4, le echaré un vistazo, gracias
<julio122369> mimecar, el tema es ke el empathy se conecta a la red msn  todo perfecto peroen la ventana de la lista de contactos no me aparece nada
<julio122369> es mas me hablan y si me aparece la ventana dse conversacion y todo y me dicen ke les aparesco como conectado
<julio122369> el unico drama es ke no se ven los contactos
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes? ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<julio122369> solo sucede con los d msn porke los de faceboo.. si aparecen
<julio122369> 10.10
<julio122369> si y este problema lo tengo desde la primera instalacion y aunke actualize sigue
<Sambler> alguna recomendacion de netbook en el que rule bien la 10.10
<Sambler> hola por cierto :P
<julio122369> a veces pruebo de dersconectar del servidor y conectar repetidas veces y de la nada aparece la lista
<julio122369> Sambler,  estoy desde una netbook con 10.10 y rula perfectamente es una acer one 532h
<mimecar> ¿te pasa con otros clientes de msn?
<julio122369> si
<mimecar> que clientes has probado?
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> Sambler, yo lo tengo en un HP Mini 5102, y se lo puse a mi madre en un Acer, más nuevo que este, no recuerdo cual.
<julio122369> perdon pense ke te ferias aotras cuentas
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> En los dos va 100%.
<julio122369> jaja
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> xD
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> Perfecto
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> Todo, audio, video, aceleracion 3D, cam, puertos, sleep, hibernar
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> Todo perfecto
<julio122369> no solo me pasa con el empathy eh probado emesene, y pidgin ke es el ke ttengo por ahora y andan perfecto
<mimecar> será un fallo del cliente que usas
<julio122369> si eso supongo
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> ¿?
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> No uses msn, y ya esta.
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> xDDDDDD
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> MSN ha muerto..
<julio122369> pero kisiera saber si hay una forma de solucionarlo o si me pueden recomendae una pagina donde bajar actualizaciones o versiones mas recientes de el empathy
<julio122369> xMOLATZEN_DUx,  y ke se usa ahora entonces?
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> julio122369, El terrible e intrusivo FBook.
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> xD
<mimecar> busca si ese fallo está reportado
<mimecar> no deberías usar programas externos a los repositorios
<julio122369> ajja
<julio122369> si esolo se
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> mimecar, ¿por que no?
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> mimecar, Si son de confianza, si.
<julio122369> donde me fijo si elfallo esta reportado
<julio122369> ?
<mimecar> si instalas programas a mano no se actualizarán
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> mimecar, Bueno, pero si no esta en los repositorios, pues...
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> :P
<mimecar> buscando el error que te da + ubuntu 10.10
<julio122369> ok
<julio122369> mimecar, este es el error ke muestra
<julio122369> (empathy:8825): TelepathyBackend-WARNING **: failed to create personas from incoming contacts in channel 'subscribe': Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<juanito__> no puedo recibir video por skype, solo enviarlo, alguien sabe porque ?
<juanito__> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<juanito__> alguien sabe ?
<juanito__> les funciona el skype en compiz fusion ?
<EGCdigital> si
<juanito__> tmr que raro a mi no me funciona no puedo verme
<Jack_0> hola
<juanito__> con que programa puedo acceder a mi web cam ?
<mimecar> prueba cheese
<EGCdigital> cheese
<juanito__> donde esta
<mimecar> en el menú de gnome
<EGCdigital> en el menu aplicaciones.
<Jack_0> Estoy intentando hacerme un script para backups automaticos y tengo un problema cuando tengo de desmontar una particion
<Jack_0> http://pastebin.com/azf5rxfe
<mimecar> algo está usando la partición
<juanito__> tmr si me funciona norma le cheese
<Jack_0> Con el sync tendria que sincronizar la particion para despues se pueda desmontar no?
<Jack_0> Además, he puesto el sleep 10 para que tenga mas tiempo, pero creo que se lo salta.
<Jack_0> Una vez terminado el script, si desmonto la particion no hay problema
<mimecar> mira quien lo está usando
<Jack_0> pero es que justo al acabar el script la particion ya se puede desmontar sin problemas
<mimecar> mira quien lo está usando
<Jack_0> cuando lo miro?
<mimecar> usa lsof /dev/...
<Splashman> hola
<Splashman> alguien sabe hacer funcionar ffado?
<juanito__> si
<Splashman> exactamente jack con ffado
<Splashman> si?
<Splashman> tio dime como porfa
<juanito__> Splashman, http://tinyurl.com/3xxjtyr
<Splashman> tengo mi interfaz de sonido que no puedo hacerla funcionar
<Splashman> que gracioso juanito
<juanito__> :P
<juanito__> descarga el
<juanito__> QAMIX
<juanito__> y alli configura
<Jack_0> mimecar, gracias por todo, el problema era que el script no salia de un directorio que estaba en la particion a desmontar
<mimecar> ok
<Splashman> juanito alli no me aparece la tarjeta de sonido que quiero hacer funcionar
<juanito__> desactiva la que estas usando
<Splashman> http://pastebin.com/Q2MHfcYV
<juanito__> que quieres hacer exactamente ?
<Splashman> hacer funcionar mi interfaz de sonido focusrite
<Splashman> que esta soportada por ffado
<Splashman> he seguido las guias
<Splashman> he reinstalado todo lo que tenia que ver con sonido
<Splashman> pero nada
<holygungner> amigo una pregunta ¿como se ejecuta un archivo .bin?
<EGCdigital> ./
<holygungner> ./archivo.bin?
<mimecar> holygungner: ¿lo has descargado de un sitio seguro?
<juanito__> Splashman, preguntale a mimecar
<holygungner> es un instalador de Savage 2
<Splashman> gracias juanito
<juanito__> pero anda descartando cosas
<Splashman> hola mimecar
<mimecar> holygungner: de la web oficial?
<juanito__> sistema > preferencias > sonido
<holygungner> si, claro
<holygungner> bueno, en realidad no lo he descargado, está en proceso
<mimecar> holygungner: ¿has leido las instrucciones para instalar el driver? ¿es compatible con tu versión de ubuntu?
<Splashman> juanito ahi no me aparece listada la tarjeta que quiero funcionar
<holygungner> la verdad no
<juanito__> Splashman, debes montarla
<holygungner> como averiguar eso, esto esta en inglés
<mimecar> holygungner: puede hacer que no arranque el sistema
<holygungner> http://savage2.com/en/download.php
<mimecar> usa un traductor
<mimecar> si es un juego no pasa nada
<Splashman> montarla una tarjeta de sonido? no he visto nunca antes como va eso
<mimecar> una tarjeta de sonido no se monta
<Splashman> ya me parecia
<Splashman> puesto que no es un sistema de archivos
<Splashman> supongo que habra que decirle al nucleo que la detecte o algo asi
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<juanito__> mimecar, un favor
<file_not_found_> hola
<Splashman> la ultima
<mimecar> y es..?
<Splashman> toy en ello
<Splashman> maverick
<holygungner> vieron la web de savage?
<file_not_found_> tengo problemas con los juegos con una ati
<holygungner> sería factible instalarlo en ubuntu 10.10 y una placa de video 8400GS?
<mimecar> ?con todas las actualizaciones Splashman ?
<juanito__> mimecar, entra a tu skype en opciones a la parte de avanzado y tomale foto plz si :$
<mimecar> no uso skype
<Splashman> si
<Splashman> de hecho estoy instalando las ultimas
<mimecar> Splashman: has mirado si la tarjeta de sonido tiene problemas de compatibilidad con la 10.10?
<juanito__> alguien usa skype ?
<Splashman> si algo habia pero ya lo solucionaron
<file_not_found_> holaaaa
<juanito__> file_not_found_, usas skype ?
<file_not_found_> no
<juanito__> como se comunican con gente de otro pais :S
<mimecar> sin skype
<holygungner> sería factible savage 2 en ubuntu 10.10 y una placa de video 8400GS?
<mimecar> holygungner: pruebalo
<mimecar> o lee los requisitos
<file_not_found_> los efectos de escritorio se desactivan cada vez que reinicio
<juanito__> lo que pasa es que me parece que tengo los puertos entrantes equivocados
<file_not_found_> hd4650
<juanito__> file_not_found_, bajate los repositorios del compiz
<file_not_found_> ati shappire
<file_not_found_> estan instalados
<Splashman> me dicen en ffado que necesito los drivers ohci1394 y raw1394
<juanito__> file_not_found_, los efectos no se deben chocar
<Splashman> pero los primeros no los encuentro
<juanito__> file_not_found_, o se desactivan todos
<Splashman> y los segundos ya los tenia
<file_not_found_> por ej cuales
<file_not_found_> fuego y agua
<juanito__> alli te dicen cuales
<file_not_found_> yo active los del cubo
<file_not_found_> y el fuego
<file_not_found_> al principio los juegos aparecia la pantalla en negro
<juanito__> solo ponle el cubo y reinicia, si se te elimina alli vemos que falla
<file_not_found_> cuando estaba activado los efectos
<juanito__> mimecar, me sale un signo de admiracion al lado de la hora que es ?
<mimecar> como no hagas una captura, ni idea
<juanito__> como envio fotos ?
<juanito__> ya
<mimecar> no llega, usa imagehack
<juanito__> http://img412.imageshack.us/i/pantallazoxb.png/
<mimecar> ese icono aparece cuando algo falla en el arranque
<mimecar> pulsa encima y te lo dirá
<file_not_found> juanito_-
<file_not_found> juanito__
<juanito__> entra al gestor de paquetes
<juanito__> file_not_found, dime
<file_not_found> se volvio a desactivar los efectos
<juanito__> solo marcaste un efecto ?
<juanito__> cuales son las caracteristicas de tu pc ?
<juanito__> mimecar, solo me entra al gestor de paquetes y alli queda
<mimecar> al pulsar sobre el icono?
<juanito__> si
<file_not_found> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+
<file_not_found> holaaa
<juanito__> memoria y video?
<mimecar> file_not_found: el driver 3d que usa tu tarjeta es experimental?
<file_not_found> 1gb de memoria
<juanito__> con razon
<juanito__> no aguanta
<Splashman> mimecar aqui esta la salida del diagnostico de ffado http://pastebin.com/CitfT9bd
<file_not_found> controlador grafico FGLRX privativo para ati
<Splashman> a ver si vieses algo
<mimecar> no deberías mezclar drivers de ati y los de ubuntu
<file_not_found> como es eso?
<file_not_found> no se mucho de placas
<mimecar> para que compilas Splashman ?
<mimecar> file_not_found: mira si está bien soportada tu tarjeta
<file_not_found> me gustaria  solucinarlo pronto
<file_not_found> en que pagina
<Splashman> como que para que compilo?
<Splashman> no he compilado nada
<Splashman> (que yosepa)
<mimecar> ffado está dando información de compiladores
<Splashman> creo que se usa para ver si esta bien instalado
<Splashman> al final me dice que use el antiguo estak
<mimecar> si lo has instalado de los repositorios, las dependencias se tienen que cumplir
<Splashman> si
<file_not_found> http://b.imagehost.org/0628/Pantallazo-Controladores_de_hardware.png
<Splashman> y aqui me esta diciendo que el antiguo stak estapresenteperono activo
<mimecar> file_not_found: los drives los tienes instalados
<file_not_found> Works with free and proprietary dirvers ( some little bugs on startup with proprietary, need to re-launch xorg
<file_not_found> juanito
<file_not_found> mimemar
<file_not_found> mimecar
<mimecar> entonces será algún fallo de compiz
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si sigue el fallo
<Splashman> uff todo esto es demasiado complicado y lioso creo que nuca podre hacer funcionar mi tarjeta
<file_not_found> holaaaaaaaaaa
<file_not_found> hola
<file_not_found> de nuevo
<file_not_found> mimecar
<file_not_found> holaaa
<chilicuil> hey file_not_found
<file_not_found> sigo con el problema de que al reiniciar se desactivan los efectos de Escritorio
<file_not_found> ati radeon hd4650
<TrueNhero> cuanto falta para 11.04?
<juanito_> acab ad e salir el skype 5 para windows, saben si ya salio algo para ubuntu ?
<file_not_found> no hay nadie
<juanito_> ok
<mimecar> juanito_: nada
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> cucu
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> cantaba la rana
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> cucu
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> debajo del agua
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> cucu...
<juanito_> ok grax
<juanito_> me tiene loco este problema lo llevo ya 1 mes
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> juanito_, cualo?
<juanito_> xMOLATZEN_DUx, no puedo recibir imagenes de video por skype de mis contactos
<juanito_> ni de la rana que cantaba
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> ni idea
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> xD
<juanito_> por wine me debe ir lento aun no eh probado eso
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> el puerto en tu router quizas?
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> wine para skype? no hombre..
<juanito_> en el seven me anda bien
<juanito_> o por virtual box pero no me corre el virtual no botea mi cd de instalacion ya probe con 2
<mimecar> hay algo de desfase entre la versión de windows y de linux
<juanito_> ya veo
<juanito_> pero a otros les corre bien que raro
<juanito_> en empathy tpoco llega el video
<mimecar> esos "otros" tienen la misma versión de ubuntu?
<mimecar> y la misma webcam
<juanito_> no creo que la misma web cam
<juanito_> pero la web cam desde w7 me anda bien y desde el cheese
<mimecar> no es la misma versión de skype
<mimecar> que funcione en windows no tiene mucha importancia..
<juanito_> si es la 2.1 beta
<mimecar> la 2.1 tiene mucho tiempo
<juanito_> hay una mas actual que esa ?
<mimecar> no
<juanito_> u.u
<juanito_> pues no se
<granjero> hola
<granjero> para cambiar el nombre de un equipo sólo hay que modificar los archivos /etc/hostname y /etc/hosts?
<juanito_> mimecar, se puede usar skype por wine ?
<mimecar> no lo se
<chilicuil> granjero: sip
<granjero> chilicuil, gracias
<granjero> juanito_, hay version de skype para linux
<chilicuil> granjero: np
<granjero> y anda muy bien
<juanito_> granjero, a mi no me anda solo enviar video pero no puedo ver a la otra persona me sale la pantalla en blanco
<granjero> mmmm
<granjero> a mi me funciona bien
<juanito_> si por eso eh visto que a otras personas en ubuntu les anda bien y no se que hacer
<granjero> lo probé con un amigo que tiene mac
<granjero> probaste con varias personas?
<granjero> o siempre con el mismo?>
<juanito_> si
<juanito_> con varias es lo mismo
<granjero> no se que decirte
<juanito_> si es raro no entiendo tampoco
<granjero> buscaste si en launchpad hay un bug reportado?
<juanito_> sale skype para phyton sera ese que me falta?
<juanito_> cuales tienes marcados?
<granjero> a que te refieres juanito_ ?
<juanito_> en synaptic
<juanito_> esta marcado skype
<granjero> yo lo instalé bajando un .deb de la pagina de skyoe
<juanito_> pero me sale otra opcion
<granjero> skype
<juanito_> que version tienes?
<juanito_> si pero el de la web dice para ubuntu 8.10
<granjero> no importa
<juanito_> haber
<juanito_> voy a ver
<granjero> skype beta ver. 2.1.0.81
<granjero> dice ubuntu 8.10+
<granjero> o sea ubuntu 8.10 o superiores
<juanito_> me dice que hay una version mejor en la central
<erAbuelo> buenas
<granjero> mmm
<granjero> no se juanito_
<juanito_> aun me sigue saliendo esa pantalla en blanco u.u
<granjero> =(
<TrueNhero> holas, en msn de windows hay una manera de enviar grabacion de voz presionando f2, se puede hacer en pidgin?
<juanito_> TrueNhero, usa el audicity y envia por pidgin
<granjero> o el grabador de voz que viene por defecto
<granjero> grabador de sonido
<juanito_> tambien
<juanito_> bueno usare el skype por w7
<juanito_> granjero, sabes como instalar el office 2010 en ubuntu ??
<juanito_> granjero,  ?
<granjero> no no se juan
<granjero> no no se juanito_
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, skipe anda perfec en ubuntu
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, acaba de salir una actualizacion lo voy a probar con eso si no ya fue no se que mas hacer
<Tarrasquero> ok
<jemar> Enter text here...hola a todos
<jemar> a ver si me podeis ayudar
<Tarrasquero> ta ta chin ta ta chan
<Tarrasquero> :)
<jemar> desde ubuntu no puedo ver la particion de windows, no se lo que hecho poque antes si la veia , el gparted me dice sistema de archivos desconocido y me aparece el triangulo con la admiracion
<Tarrasquero> hu yu yui
<Tarrasquero> no tiene formato, eso es peligroso
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, me da que tu hdd esta en la tercera edad
<Tarrasquero> perdon jemar
<jemar> no ha sido esta tarde queriendo dar formato a undisco externo no se lo que he hecho
<Tarrasquero> jemar, puede ser que lo eliminaste sin darte cuenta
<erAbuelo> jemar: probablemente te cargaste la particion
<erAbuelo> jemar: llegaste a terminar de formatear la particion ?
<jemar> el caso es que los datos los tiene porque es de 30 gb y dice que tiene libres 15
<jemar> pero no me muestra los archivos si voy por el explorador
<Tarrasquero> jemar, entonces probablemente es fallo del hdd
<erAbuelo> jemar: llegaste a terminar el formateo ?
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, hdd ?
<jemar> no porque lo empece en windows, me cargue el grub, lo pude recuperar instalandolo de nuevo mediante live
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, esta notebook me la compre a mitad de este año , es nueva
<erAbuelo> ya, pero cuando quisiste formatear el disco externo, lo llegaste a terminar ?
<jemar> y por lo que veo me ha quedao todo hecho unos zorros, ahora el grub tampoco me aparece windows
<erAbuelo> jemar: cuando quisiste formatear el disco externo, lo llegaste a terminar ?
<jemar> no
<jemar> no se formateo nada
<erAbuelo> jemar: desde terminal, con fdisk
<Tarrasquero> jemar, huy huy
<erAbuelo> sudo fdisk /dev/sdxx
<erAbuelo> crea una particion del tipo que tenias, si ntfs pues eso
<Tarrasquero> erabuelo, a donde quieres llegar a un clonado?
<Tarrasquero> no seria mala idea
<erAbuelo> no, el problema parece de tabla de particiones
<erAbuelo> con suerte restaurando la tabla reconozca la particion y aparezca el contenido
<jemar> como podria mandaros una copia de lo que indica el parted
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<erAbuelo> sino siempre puede intentar recuperar la informacion con programas con como el getdatabackntfs o algo asi para windows
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<erAbuelo> jemar: no uses parted
 * Tarrasquero piensa: ningun backup está lo suficientemente actualizado
<juanito_> tmr k wea aun me sige saliendo pantalla en blanco
<Lukas___> Hola a todos, mi Ubuntu Lucid muestra de un momento a otro un incremento en los sensores de temperatura de 146° con lectura erronea, pero a partir de ese momento no reconoce mas el suspendido ni la bateria, alguna idea????
<fringe1> una cpu a 64 grados esta muy caliente o es una temperatura normal de funcionamiento?
<Lukas___> fringel: Laptop o Desktop?
<erAbuelo> Lukas___: problema de acpi
<Lukas___> erAbuelo: si, eso lo tengo apartado como el problema, pero lo raro es que funciona bien y de un momento a otro ocurre es
<fringe1> Lukas___>>> desktop
<erAbuelo> Lukas___: porque probablemente sea cosa de alguna interrupcion, cuando salta se va todo al garete, revisa los logs, a lo mejor lo arreglas con noirq irqpoll algo asi
<Tarrasquero> fringe1, le diste un limpiadito al disipador?
<jemar> que os parece
<erAbuelo> fringe1: si no esta haciendo nada, esta un poco caliente, aunque depende del procesador, y si esta a tope de frequencia o no
<Tarrasquero> fringe1, es amd?
<fringe1> Tarrasquero>>>  lo acabo de limpiar todo, me ha faltado  cambiarle la pasta termica, le he dejado la que tenia
<Lukas___> fringel: debes fijarte si la temperatura es del CPU o de la GPU, usualmente la GPU (tarjeta video) se calienta mucho mas,
<fringe1> CPU Temperature:   +63.0°C  (high = +90.0°C, crit = +125.0°C)
<fringe1> Tarrasquero>>>  es intel
<erAbuelo> fringe1: leiste lo que te puse ?
<Tarrasquero> algunas bios ejecutan apagado a los 70 creo
<Lukas___> erAbuelo: en cual de todos los archivos de Log debo buscar? toca esperar a que le ocurra nuevamente y en ese instante revisar el Log, correcto?
<erAbuelo> Lukas___: en syslog
<fringe1> erAbuelo>>>  la frecuencia esta puesta segun demanda,al 38% ahora pero creo que es algo de firefox lo que me esta chupando de mas
<erAbuelo> revisa el log desde el inicio de la maquina
<erAbuelo> fringe1: que tipo de cpu es ?
<fringe1> erAbuelo>>>  es el plugin-container es que esta chupando cpu, la cpu es intel quad core q6600
<erAbuelo> fringe1: pues entonces 64º es demasiado
<cloud> buenas
<Jemar> hola a todos
<erAbuelo> yo eso lo tengo con la cpu a tope, comiendose todos los nucleos y consumo del 100%
<Jemar> haber si me podeis hechar una mano
<Jemar> no puedo ver la particion de windos desde ubuntu
<fringe1> erAbuelo>>> puede ser problema de la pasta termica?
<Jemar> el gparted me la da como sistema de archivos desconocido
<erAbuelo> Jemar: hiciste lo que tedije ?
<Tarrasquero> un quad core a 64 es demasiado
<Jemar> te puse lo que me salio
<erAbuelo> fringe1: no creo que sea la pasta
<erAbuelo> Jemar: donde ?
<Jemar> me salido una pantalla de copy text
<Tarrasquero> jemar, aqui no se vio nada O.o
<Jemar> 23:49] <erAbuelo> jemar: no uses parted
<Jemar> mirella@mirella-desktop:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda1
<Jemar> [sudo] password for mirella:
<Jemar> El dispositivo no contiene una tabla de particiones DOS válida ni una etiqueta de disco Sun o SGI o OSF
<Jemar> Se está creando una nueva etiqueta de disco DOS con el identificador 0xd43a0b71
<juanito_> saben como entrar a mi win7 desde mi misma pc sin estar reiniciando ?
<erAbuelo> Jemar: es sudo fdisk /dev/sda no sda1
<chilicuil> juanito_: solo entrando al sistema de archivos, ubuntu te deberia montar automaticamente esas unidades
<Jemar> 23:49] <erAbuelo> jemar: no uses parted
<Jemar> mirella@mirella-desktop:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda1
<Jemar> [sudo] password for mirella:
<Jemar> El dispositivo no contiene una tabla de particiones DOS válida ni una etiqueta de disco Sun o SGI o OSF
<Jemar> Se está creando una nueva etiqueta de disco DOS con el identificador 0xd43a0b71
<chilicuil> juanito_: si quieres usar las aplicaciones, no es posible, necesitas una maquina virtual o wine, ninguna de las cuales es optima
<erAbuelo> Jemar: leeme hombre xD
<erAbuelo> Jemar: no uses sda1 es sda
<Tarrasquero> XD me parto y me troncho
<juanito_> chilicuil, ya veo gracias, pense que se podia crear un script para eso, asi como existen scripts para reiniciar pcs
<chilicuil> juanito_: ummm, no te termino de entender, puedes reiniciar la computadora desde un script en ubuntu si asi lo deseas, pero igual pierdes tiempo y las caracteristicas de Ubuntu cuando arrancas en windows obviamente
<Jemar> erAbuelo como lo ves?
 * chilicuil desea con todas sus fuerzas que los reyes le traigan una computadora con virtualizacion integrada, ohhh siiii *<=)
<erAbuelo> Jemar: si pegas tantas lineas de golpe en el canal el bot te larga, y no leemos nada
<erAbuelo> para pegar texto usa pastebin
<chilicuil> Jemar: $  sudo fdisk /dev/sda | pastebinit
<erAbuelo> lo pegas ahi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com y nos pasas el link que sale
<Jemar> http://pastebin.com/J8avq0Vb
<erAbuelo> Jemar: ese es el menu de fdisk
<Jemar> es lo que me sale con los comandos que me has dicho
<erAbuelo> pues si mal no recuerdo con p te pone la lista de particiones
<Jemar> http://pastebin.com/wTeVHTcJ
<Jemar> poniendo fdisk -l
<erAbuelo> es un mac ?
<omikron4> sudo fdisk -l | awk '{ print $1 }' | sed -e '1,9d'
<Jemar> http://pastebin.com/xMxFKcjk
<Jemar> no es pc
<Guest17521> hola, cual creeis que es el mejor gestor de descargas para ubuntu?
<erAbuelo> el mio
<Guest17521> vale gracias
<Guest17521> pero que nombre?
<omikron4> a mi me gusta jdownloader
<Guest17521> habeis probado el tucan?
<Jemar> erAbuelo como lo ves?
<omikron4> si, pero como no resume las descargas lo he obviado
<Guest17521> y como puedo configurar el jdownloader para que me cambie la ip
<Guest17521> tengo ip fija
<Guest17521> aunque apague el router sigue la misma
<erAbuelo> Jemar: lo veo horrible, porque ahi todas las particiones tienen el tipo asignado, asi que el tema es otro
<omikron4> pos eso ya , para mi, son palabras mayores... tal vez alguien del canal
<chilicuil> Guest17521: tal vez deberias primero buscando por tu router en internet, de algun metodo para cambiar la iip
<Jemar> se te ocurre algo que no sea formatear la particion
<chilicuil> Guest17521: una vez teniendolo jdownloader te acepta cualquier metodo, para mi tambien es el mejor
<Muerto7> buenas a todos... pregunta... no hacen podcast de tutoriales =
<leonardo_> buenas
<leonardo_> tengo un problema
<Muerto7> yo hace un tiempo atras hacia una revista... pero me quede corto de temas... me gustaria volver a hacerla... a laguien le interesa el tema ?
<omikron4> Jemar: intenta un update-grub para ver si es qu se toco algo del inicio
<leonardo_> W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release Las siguientes firms fueron inválidas: BADSIG ACC3E225CF57B0F4 Launchpad PPA for Lubuntu
<leonardo_> alguna solucion
<Jemar> http://pastebin.com/bkz8ppmL
<Jemar> veo que sigo igual
<razieliyo> buenas
<razieliyo> estoy teniendo problemas reproduciendo un dvd original
<razieliyo> he instalado el dvdread, pero nada
<razieliyo> alguien ha conseguido reproducir dvd en ubuntu?
<Jemar> erAbuelo se te ocurre algo mas que pueda hacer?
<Muerto7> a laguien le gustaria hacer una revista ?
<Muerto7> solo para distribucion online
<colo> razieliyo, probaste con vlc?
<chilicuil> Muerto7: no se si ubuntu-es.org tenga podcasts o tutoriales oficialmente, pero mucha gente hace esas cosas, tal vez deberias buscar en google alguna revista que te interese, por aqui solo se da soporte
<dobladov> razieliyo, me he tirado la tarde probando lo del DVD y no hay manera, consigo verlo, pero al avanzarlo se corta
<razieliyo> colo, voy a intentarlo, pero lo dudo, porke totem y xine me manda a mamarla
<Muerto7> no me referia a eso... no quiero copiar lo que hay
<Muerto7> quiero hacer una revista
<dobladov> razieliyo, con el que al menos he conseguido hacer funcionar los menús es con vlc
<Muerto7> te doy mi web para que veas la que hacia ?
<razieliyo> nada
<razieliyo> no funciona
<chilicuil> Muerto7: ummm, no se si la demas gente le interese, a mi si, estoy en la mejor disposicion, tal vez deberiamos mover la conversacion a ubuntu-es-offtopic
<razieliyo> es una reverenda mierda esto de no poder reproducir dvds con ubuntu
<razieliyo> antes se podia, no?
<Muerto7> si, estaria bueno
<Muerto7> tengo hosting, soy diseñador y tengo ganas de hacer cosas
<colo> razieliyo, yo uso el vlc y no tengo problemas busca por otro lado entonces
<chilicuil> razieliyo: que cosa mas rara, yo tambien puedo reproducir peliculas
<razieliyo> colo, medio, abrir disco, no?
<Muerto7> chilicuil revisa mi web... en galeria estan las que hize hace un tiempo... http://www.dkreativa.com/
<razieliyo> en vlc
<chilicuil> Muerto7: okis, gracias por la liga
<chilicuil> Muerto7: diseñas xido, si se arma algo con gusto le entro
<Muerto7> podriamos empezar cuando quieras
<Muerto7> haciendo unos tutos o haciendo algun articulo de algun producto que sea de interes
<Muerto7> pruebas de sistemas y cosas asi
<Muerto7> de ahi se ira uniendo mas gente
<ccambra> buenas noches como hago para q en ubuntu remix version 10.10 aparezca todo lo q se instalo en la sesion de escritorio todos los programas porq solo salen algunas cosas
<dzup2> ccambra: /usr/bin/python -OOt /usr/bin/alacarte
<ccambra> en gedit edito?
<dzup2> desde terminal ejecutas, haber si lo trae tu version
<dzup2> si lo trae, buscalos programas y habilitas
<erAbuelo> a cenaaaar!
<dzup2> mejor a programar"
<dzup2> :p
<ccambra> gracias
<_KeNsHiN_> Quien quiere jugar wormux?
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-30
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<Mugen> buenas gente
<Mugen> alguien conoze testdisk ?
<Mugen> estoi ntentando recuperar datos de un hd pero no logro montarlo
<Mugen> es usb
<Akuma_s> Hola
<Akuma_s> Alguien me podria guiar?
<Akuma_s> Me aparece un error asi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548700/
<Jack_0> que quieres hacer Akuma_s
<Jack_0> ?
<Akuma_s> Es un emulador
<Jack_0> psx?
<Akuma_s> Yep
<Jack_0> por google dicen que mates pulseaudio: killall pulseaudio
<Jack_0> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1114874.html
<Akuma_s> Ok
<Akuma_s> Deja veo
<dannyLopez> buenas como desintalo un paquete?
<chilicuil> dannyLopez: $ sudo apt-get remove paquete
<dannyLopez> X) chilicuil
<dannyLopez> otra cosita como se que paquetes tengo instalados, es que instale el entorni kde (kubuntu-desktop) pero no lo encuentro
<fosco_> dpkg -l
<chilicuil> dannyLopez: te conozco? O.o
<dannyLopez> por que lo dices chilicuil
<chilicuil> DiegoTc, Dj_Dexter o/
<DiegoTc> chilicuil, que tal
<chilicuil> dannyLopez: nada, crei que era una coincidencia pero ya veo que no, fiu xD, buena suerte
<chilicuil> DiegoTc: jeje, nada, nomas checando si no eran bots xD, buenas noches Sr., y feliz año nuevo si ya no lo leo
<DiegoTc> dale
<DiegoTc> nos  vemos
<DiegoTc> y Feliz Año Nuevo
<chilicuil> DiegoTc: gracias =)
<dannyLopez> LoL (?)
<ccambra> en fin ando de lo mejor
<ccambra> no se q mas instalar a mi portatil nueva con ubuntu
<ccambra> :'(
<upszot> screen, freenx...
<upszot> jeje
<Akuma_s> Que ubuntu? ccambra?
<ccambra> 10.10 remix
<ccambra> no se q mas instalar
<Akuma_s> Que planeas usar?
<ccambra> ando aburrido porq ando de vacaciones en la universidad
<upszot> instalate esos q te puse arriba
<ccambra> necesito instalar el mejor compilador en C# porq el semestre que viene
<upszot> con eso te vas a divertir
<ccambra> tengo q dar programacion C a bajo nivel
<Akuma_s> Algunos usan Eclipse para eso
<ccambra> y no veo ninguno q sea tan amigable como el turbo C o borland C conocen algo q se le parezca y q se comporte igual?
<Akuma_s> Asi de sencillo la verdad no
<Akuma_s> Yo en ese caso usaria gedit y compilo con dd
<dannyLopez> vengo
<upszot> pregunta gcc no es un compilador de C ???
<Akuma_s> Tambien upszot
<dannyLopez> compiz no funciona en kubuntu tengo que activar aguna cosa?
<xangua> compiz no viene en kubuntu, kde tiene sus propios efectos; checa en la configuración del sistema dannyLopez
<xangua> kwin se llaman los efectos
<dannyLopez> como los activo?
<dannyLopez> xangua: te esplico tengo los 2 entornos el gnome e instale el kde y quiero saber q tipos de efectos maneja kde
<xangua> no se, checa en las preferencias de kde te dije, yo no lo uso
<xangua> también están #kubuntu y #kubuntu-es
<ccambra> si es un compilador
<ccambra> pero necesito la interface
<ccambra> parecida al del borland q cuando compile no me salgan los famosos errores de biblioteca
<ccambra> me entineden ahora
<dzup2> que compilador es?
<neckers> ole
<neckers> todos
<neckers> por aqui
<neckers> hello
<Akuma_s> No conozco uno asi de sencillo en Linux ccambra
<ccambra> creo q el gambas puede ser una solucion
<jmanuel_cool> saludando a los que usan GNU
<neckers> jajaja
<neckers> bn bn
<neckers> mundo unix
<jmanuel_cool> por un mundo 100% libre
<thargasz> buenas, instale amarok para escuchar musica y no me reproduce mp3 alguien me puede ayudar ?
<thargasz> tengo instalado todo pluggind restrictivoss
<thargasz> pero nadaa ! ?
 * Brahem Buenas noches a todos hasta mañana un saludo desde España a todos :)
<jmanuel_cool> !detalles thargasz
<kubot> thargasz: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
 * jmanuel_cool saluda a Brahem desde Venezuela
<magu42> thargasz:  tenés instalado ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<thargasz> sii
<thargasz> ya importe mi musica
<thargasz> pero le doy click y no me reproduce la q le señaloo
<thargasz> sii no la cancion de muestraa
<thargasz> y yaa tengo instaladoo ubuntu-restricted-extras
<magu42> thargasz:  probaste si te funciona desde Rhythmbox?
<thargasz> hay q instalar un pluggi
<thargasz> sii me funcionaa
<thargasz> horita lo estoy usando }
<thargasz> :D
<magu42> thargasz: entonces me dan ganas de decir , usá el Rhythmbox y dejate de embromar , pero no lo voy a decir   :-)
<magu42> thargasz:  broma
<thargasz> XD
<thargasz> ajjaja
<magu42> thargasz: amarok es para kde http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amarok_%28software%29   algo de qt debe faltar
<thargasz> no creo q sea eso porq ya lo he usadoo en gnome
<thargasz> le falta un plug para reproducir mp3
<magu42> thargasz: en este momento no estoy en ubuntu para instalarlo y probarlo , lamento no poder ayudarte.
<thargasz> OK
<thargasz> thx
<magu42> ⬆
<dannyLopez> buenas como hago para q ubuntu me reconosca la sd?
<z3r0> buenas alguien me ayuda a montar la SD?
<avatar1488> buenas, mi duda es la siguiente: como obtener una imagen iso en ubuntu 10.10
<avatar1488> de cualquier cd
<manuel__> buenas noches! amigos tengo una consulta... Estoy en Ubuntu desde la versión 6.10 y nunca había tenido problemas con gráfica... anteriormente tenía una nvidia. Pero ahora tengo una ati x1200 y desde que instale maverick salen unas rayas molestas en la pantalla y no se como quitarlas. Sera que pueden ayudarme? gracias de antemano
<jmanuel_cool> me retiro a dormir
<wolf23> buenas
<wolf23> nesecito una ayuda
<mama21mama> !ask|wolf23
<kubot> wolf23: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<wolf23> mama21mama no puedo abrir el escritorio de ubuntu
<wolf23> me sale:
<wolf23> cannot update /home/hendaus/.ICEauthority
<wolf23> There is a problem with thte configuration servers (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with estatus 256)]
<wolf23> nautilus couldnot creat reqired the following folders
<mama21mama> cambia de lugar algun archivo
<wolf23> como
<wolf23> mama21mama como hago para cambiar?
<mama21mama> sudo cp /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority /home/hendaus/ && sudo chmod 777 /home/hendaus/.ICEauthority
<mama21mama> 1º sudo cp /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority /home/hendaus/
<mama21mama> 2º  sudo chmod 777 /home/hendaus/.ICEauthor
<mama21mama> proba eso
<wolf23> el segundo ICEauthor no ICEauthority?
<mama21mama> ascomo dije
<mama21mama> pero con .ICEauthority
<juanito_> alguien sabe como meterle office 2010 a ubuntu 10.10
<mama21mama> wine
<juanito_> correra bien ?
<wolf23> mama21mama voy hacer restart y bootear a ubuntu y luego te cuento
<wolf23> gracias
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> por nada.
 * dzup2 se enfada de programar :(
<wolf23> mama21mama :(
<wolf23> nada
<mama21mama> wolf23, mira http://www.forosuse.org/forosuse/showthread.php?t=19774
<wolf23> porque el escritorio no aparece me dice: nautilus couldnot  create the following required folders /home/hendaus/Desktop,/home/hendaus/.nautilus
<dzup2> wolf23: mkdir /home/hendaus/Desktop /home/hendaus/.nautilus
<mama21mama> hace dpkg-reconfigure nautilus
<wolf23> osea me toca reiniciar y bootear a ubuntu aver si el problema resuelve algo
<mama21mama> no reincies
<mama21mama> solo reinicias la x
<wolf23> como
<wolf23> sudo service gdm restart?
<wolf23> eso
<mama21mama> claro
<Archasdfg_> Alguien sabe como se instala kinect en ubuntu?? Es q me quiero comprar uno (aunque sea de mocosoft jajajaj)
<wolf23> mama21mama :(
<wolf23> nada
<mama21mama> wolf23, create otro user
<mama21mama> y dale privilegios.
<mama21mama> luego pasas las cosas a ese.
<Archasdfg_> Q pasa wolf23
<Archasdfg_> ?)
<wolf23> pero no hay solucion para quedarme con el que tengo "hendaus"
<wolf23> Archasdfg_ tengo un problema cuando inicia ubuntu no me muestra ni el escritorio ni abre el nautilus
<wolf23> mama21mama como voy a crear otro usuario y no e ve ni el escritorio?
<mama21mama> con los comandos.
<Archasdfg_> wolf23: desde un live cd de ubuntu borra yodas las carpetas .algo que aparescan en home menos las de las configuraciones de los programas
<mama21mama> sudo adduser wolf23
<mama21mama> sudo adduser wolf23 root
<mama21mama> sudo adduser wolf23 root admin
<Archasdfg_> wolf23: es decir .mozilla no la borres porque ahi esta la config y el historial de este
<mama21mama> luego entra a ese usurio, copias lo valioso a el... despues removes el otro.
<mama21mama> *sudo adduser wolf23 admin
<Archasdfg_> wolf23: solo las q no conoscas el nombre del programa como .gnome2 .gconf, etc
<Archasdfg_> wolf23: hazlo y me dices
<wolf23> mama21mama ok y despues como copio los valioso..?
<mama21mama> como si copiaras un archivo a otra carpeta
<wolf23> ok
<Archasdfg_> wolf23: mi metodo funciona 100% espero q lo hagas
<mama21mama> pero debe reiniciar
<mama21mama> con el mio no.
<Archasdfg_> Pero mantiene la config
<mama21mama> el mio tambien
<Archasdfg_> Ok
<wolf23> brb
<juanito_> disculpen como abro un archivo que esta en winrar ?
<Archasdfg_> juanito_: en un terminal escribe: sudo apt-get install unrar
<juanito_> haber
<wolf23> mama21mama :(
<wolf23> me dice the username doesnot exist
<juanito_> ya esta instalado de donde lo abro
<mama21mama> te aparecio la pantalla de login (GDM) ?
<wolf23> no
<Archasdfg_> juanito_:  simplemente abre el archivo rar con doble click
<ccambra> hasta mañana gente
<juanito_> Archasdfg_, es que no habre pues
<juanito_> Archasdfg_, es una imagen iso y que sepa con el winrar se pueden abrir
<Archasdfg_> Aaaa entonces con el click derecho sobre el archivo seleccionas montar
<Archasdfg_> Y accedes desde el escritorio
<juanito_> ya
<juanito_> disculpen quiero montar mi office 2010 en wine y me sale esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548722/
<dzup2> juanito_: cd $HOME/wine/MicrosoftOffice2010/setup;  wine setup.exe
<juanito_> me sale esto wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\setup.exe"
<dzup2> juanito_: porque su error dice "wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\setup.exe" ...entonces no encuentra el setup.exe, cambieze a donde esta el setup.exe ese y ejecute wine
<dzup2> si le da ls   y veras que setup.exe no esta donde esta ahorita
<juanito_> plop
<juanito_> si esta alli lo estoy viendo
<juanito_> te envio la imagen
<juanito_> te llego ?
<dzup2> metela en http://ompldr.org/
<dzup2> tambien deberia de ser asi tu export export WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine/MicrosoftOffice2010/setup   nota el .wine
<juanito_> http://ompldr.org/iNnMyNQ
<juanito_> uhm
<dzup2> fasle click derecho al setup.exe y ponle execute bit
<dzup2> o abre su terminal y: chmod +x setup.exe
<dzup2> abre terminal y pones cd; cd Descargas; chmod +x setup.exe; wine setup.exe
<juanito_> no existe el fichero dice
<juanito_> chmod: no se puede acceder a «setup.exe»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<juanito_> andres@andres-laptop:~/Descargas$ wine setup.exe
<juanito_> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\setup.exe"
<dzup2> abre terminal y pones cd; cd "Descargas/Microsoft Office 2010"; chmod +x setup.exe; wine setup.exe
<dzup2> o cd "Microsoft Office 2010"   <---
<dzup2> si la carpeta tiene espacios entre el nombre de carpeta como veo, el cd ocupas poner "path a tu directorio"  <---entre comillas
<juanito_> ya ya se pudo
<juanito_> si ya veo
<juanito_> pero me sale que
<juanito_> microsoft 2010 requiere
<juanito_> MSXML 6.10.1129.0 instalado en el equipo :S
<dzup2> !google winetricks
<dzup2> @google winetricks
<juanito_> !google winetricks
<kubot> Winetricks, Instalando librerias (DLLs) para Wine « Ubuntu Life: <http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2008/10/16/winetricks-instalando-librerias-dlls-para-wine/>; winetricks es - The Official Wine Wiki: <http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks_es>; Winetricks - script muy util para wine - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/1807652/Winetricks---script-muy-util-para-wine.html>; Las cosas del (2 more messages)
<dzup2> hmm googlea por winetricks y ejecutalo, despues veras MSXML 6.10    checkas la caja y instalas ese complemento
<juanito_> ok
<dzup2> ...despues tratas wine setup.exe
<dzup2> y no lo bajes de taringa, bajalo de winehq website
<dzup2> juanito_: wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks ; chmod +x winetricks; ./winetricks
<juanito_> cual descargo
<dzup2> escribe eso de arriba en consola
<juanito_> ok
<dzup2> juanito_: ese scri bajas y instalas los DLLs que te pida el setup.exe
<carlosubuntu> hola se puede formatear y reparticionar un disco duro externo no fabricado para linux?
<dzup2> *script
<dzup2> carlosubuntu: no creo que importe, con que este en su pc es posible
<carlosubuntu> mm
<juanito_> ok
<dzup2> ahh dijo externo, entonces fijate si lo detecta
<dzup2> juanito_: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks   si gustas leer la documentacion.
<juanito_> o que lo monte
<juanito_> gracias
<dzup2> juanito_: igualmente en ese site mira las instrucciones que alguien sigui para instalar ese programa en tu wine, de seguro alguien mas ya lo intento y figuro como hacerlo.
<dzup2> juanito_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17336
<juanito_> haber
<juanito_> es de 32 bits
<carlosubuntu> alguna sugerencia para fomartear el disco duro externo y hacerlo funcionar en linux?
<carlosubuntu> es una lacie de 500gb
<juanito_> carlosubuntu, a que te refieres con que no te funciona?
<carlosubuntu> pues intentaba pasar datos del ornedador al disco y me decia que faltaba espacio
<carlosubuntu> y esta vacio por cierto
<juanito_> dzup2, me sale que no se puede instalar
<carlosubuntu> supongo que si hago una sola particion ntfs funcionara no?
<juanito_> ?
<juanito_> que hablas
<juanito_> hablas de un disco duro portable ?
<juanito_> carlosubuntu, yo tengo uno y me anda bien
<carlosubuntu> y q particion tiene?
<carlosubuntu> si le pongo la misma seguro funciona
<corretico> hola gente
<corretico> tengo una consulta...
<juanito_> 1tb
<corretico> hace unos meses migre la computadora de mi hijo de "guindos equispe" a ubuntu
<juanito_> carlosubuntu, 1tb te refieres a que la has partido para musica, videos, etc. ?
<corretico> y me gustaria instalarle alguno que otro juego educativo, para que le saque provecho...
<juanito_> con el programa de tu propio disco ?
<corretico> alguien que tenga alguna referencia sobre eso....
<juanito_> corretico, en la central de ubuntu encuentras
<juanito_> en la seccion de juegos
<carlosubuntu> de momento he formateado el disco
<carlosubuntu> con gparted
<corretico> <juanito_>si ahi tiene varios que ya hace para todos lado, como el supertuxkars jejeje perobusco algo mas educacional.
<corretico> el tiene 5 annitos
<corretico> escuche algo sobre gcompris !!!!
<carlosubuntu> ahora tengo q crear nueva particion
<carlosubuntu> para q me funcione en linux
<juanito_> corretico, sudoku y pupiletras o juego de preguntas
<francisco> alguien conoce algun software para reparar pixeles de pantallas lcd?
<carlosubuntu> /dev/sdb1              10M   10M     0 100% /media/LaCie
<carlosubuntu> carlos@carlos-ubuntu:~$ cd /media/LaCie
<carlosubuntu> carlos@carlos-ubuntu:/media/LaCie$ ls -a
<carlosubuntu> .  ..  autorun.inf  .binaries  Linux en Netbook  RECYCLER  Start.exe  System Volume Information
<francisco> solo encuentro para windows
<francisco> D=
<corretico> <juanito_>exacto amigo...
<juanito_> francisco, gimp
<francisco> gimp no es para editar imagenes?
<juanito_> carlosubuntu, lo has probado en guindows ?
<francisco> creo que no entendiste mi pregunta
<francisco> algun software para reparar dead pixels?
<carlosubuntu> no pero ya no funionara tampoco alli le he dejado in sistema de archivos alguno
<juanito_> francisco, inkscape
<juanito_> carlosubuntu, no te entiendo
<juanito_> quizas tu disco este dañado
<carlosubuntu> antes tenia una paricion ntfs y otras dos sin asignar y otra un sistema q no funiona en linux
<carlosubuntu> lo he borrado
<carlosubuntu> no tiene ningunz ya
<carlosubuntu> h
<juanito_> pense que hablabas de un disco externo portable
<juanito_> carlosubuntu, en linux ubuntu no se usa el ntfs
<carlosubuntu> un dico duro externo
<carlosubuntu> 500gb
<juanito_> se usa el dev
<carlosubuntu> ext4
<carlosubuntu> o 3
<carlosubuntu> querra decir
<juanito_> si
<juanito_> y ahora no te reconoce?
<juanito_> tomale foto
<carlosubuntu> ?
<juanito_> a tu pantalla
<juanito_> bueno te dejo suerte con eso bye
<carlosubuntu> bye neng
<francisco> eso es lo malo de meterse a instalar sin leer antes
<francisco> pudiste buscar como instalar ubuntu x.x paso a paso
<francisco> hay miles de tutoriales
<carlosubuntu> q dices francisco?
<skyfire> buenos dias
<skyfire> tengo una duda
<skyfire> hay alguien que haya instalado el warcraft 3 con wine?
<skyfire> tengo la version de wine 1.2
<skyfire> y el ejecutable w3l.exe me da un error
<skyfire> This application has encountered a critical error:
<skyfire> FATAL ERROR!
<skyfire> FATAL ERROR!
<skyfire> Program:	Z:\home\hernan\Desktop\Warcraft III\war3.exe
<skyfire> Program:	Z:\home\hernan\Desktop\Warcraft III\war3.exe
<skyfire> Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0023:7D63D979
<francisco> oigan que distro será la mejor para esta laptop : amd semprom 2 ghz 1 gb ram?
<francisco> skyfire se supone que el warcraft 3 corre bien en wine
<francisco> yo instale el regin of chaos sin problemas
<francisco> la expansion si  no lo probé
<ironman> hola
<ironman> hello
<ironman> user
<ironman> que ondas
<ironman> alguien con quien platicar
<ecubuntu> ironman, what up
<dzup2> !ayuda
<ironman> hi ecubuntu
<dzup2> !offtopic
<ironman> whats up
<ecubuntu> q paso
<ironman> que ondas
<ironman> de donde eres
<dzup2> si quieren platicar vayan a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<ironman> yo soy de hermosillo sonora méxico
<ironman> tengo una duda
<ironman> soy nuevo en esto
<ironman> primero estoyutilizando guadalinex versión 5
<ironman> y me urge ponerle un programa equivalente al maple o matlab
<ironman> no encuentro ninguno que se adapte a mi plataforma
<ecubuntu> alli si no se de eso ironman
<ironman> es el equivalente a ubuntu 8.04
<ironman> como me cambio de sala aqui
<ironman> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<carlosubuntu> hola
<carlosubuntu> informo que he conseguido hacer funciona el disco duro externo
<carlosubuntu> problema resuelto ;)
<C4th3r1n3> hola gente linda
<kate25> Holis, como están?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<malpa> Hola.
<aguitel> hola zeide
<wolf23> buenas
<wolf23> nesecito una ayuda
<fringe1> Hola, buenos dias
<fringe1> wolf23>>>  que te pasa?
<wolf23> fringe1 gracias pero tengo un problema al iniciar ubuntu me sale cannot update /home/hendaus/.ICEauthority,There is a problem with thte configuration servers (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with estatus 256)],nautilus couldnot creat reqired the following folders
<wolf23> no quiere mostrar el escritorio
<fringe1> escribe esto en terminal    sudo chown -r usuario:usuario /home/.../.ICEauthority  cambia usuario por tu nombre de usuario
<wolf23> fringe1 y eso es la solucion?
<fringe1> wolf23>>>  segun he leido si
<wolf23> lo que pasa ahora uso winxp y voy a reniciar y bootear ubuntu aver si me sirve
<wolf23> ya regreso
<wolf23> gracias
<wolf23> fringe1 :(
<wolf23> parece que todo esta borrado
<wolf23> nada mas cuando le di cd /home/hendaus/
<fringe1> has escrito eso en el terminal?
<wolf23> me aparece Desktop nada mas :(
<wolf23> tengo el disco disco duro en particion,no se como puedo ver lo archivos que tengo guardado en la otra particion?
<fringe1> vaya parece que el problema es mas grave. si tienes el disco de instalacion de ubuntu usalo
<fringe1> me tengo que ir :)
<fringe1> :(
<wolf23> si lo tengo
<wolf23> que hago para no borrar mis archivos
<Grubies> hola amigos
<Grubies> perdi el grub al instalar xp.... como puedo recuperarlo ? estoy navegando desde un live cd ubuntu 10.10
<Tarrasquero> una consulta → se podria ejecutar parcellite sin necesidad de area de notificacion? osea que tire el resultado del portapapeles sin panel
<Brahem> ola
<arp-> Hola
<Xago> hola amigos...como es la instrucción para instalar un grupo de aplicaciones dependientes?
<Xago> sudo apt-get install group ......? (algo así)
<Brahem> Xago
<Brahem> creo q no es asi aora te busco
<Brahem> ablame en privado
<Muerto7> buenos dias/tardes/noches a todos
 * mama21mama 0/
<TrueNhero> como comento un archivo asi <!DOCTYPE Menu PUBLIC "-//freedesktop//DTD Menu 1.0//EN"  "http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/menu-spec/1.0/menu.dtd">
<lautarus> Buenas
<lautarus> tengo una duda: ESta bien esta linea de un script en sh? http://pastebin.com/djQ0WPBe
<lautarus> -soy recontra newbie, por dios-
<lautarus> (y ya busque en google)
<erAbuelo> lautarus: que pretendes hacer ?
<lautarus> erAbuelo, estoy modificando muy poco un script para detectar nuevo hardw.
<lautarus> te pego en pastebin el script ?
<erAbuelo> vale
<lautarus> http://pastebin.com/AnKtc7gy -graciass erAbuelo -
<nycko> buenas
<dzup> lautarus: en ubuntu no existe grupo wheel, quizas lo adicionaste o quizas eso es para BSD ?
<erAbuelo> lautarus: muy bonito xD
<erAbuelo> esa linea esta mal
<lautarus> dzup, tengo Debian Squeeze. erAbuelo gracias por responder
<lautarus> dzup , bsd me tiene miedo ami, o al reves :-)
<dzup> lautarus: haber haz  cat /etc/group|grep wheel
<lautarus> ok
<lautarus> no existe dzup
<lautarus> mal comienzo, recien instalo y me olvide de ese "detalle"
<dzup> en su sript lo mencionas, como posible?
<lautarus> ahora lo arreglo
<erAbuelo> major=$(awk "/$module/ {print \\$1}" /proc/devices) <- yo lo haria asi
<lautarus> listo agregue wheela ver me fijo ese erAbuelo (masterr)
<lautarus> 29: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting ")") -Me tira este error erAbuelo -
<sancochito> hooola
<sancochito> buen fin de año a todos
<sancochito> y mejor resaca
<lautarus> sancochito, igualmente...
<erAbuelo> lautarus: lo copiaste tal cual ?
<erAbuelo> pastea el nuevo
<juanito_> dzup, tengo 2 sistemas operativos en esta pc, win7 y ubuntu como corro desde el virtual box el win7 que tengo instalado aca
<lautarus> si erAbuelo
<lautarus> reviso nuevamente erAbuelo
<sancochito> una duda ¿por qué los nombres de los archivos con caracteres latinos dan error de codificación?
<lautarus> utf-8 sancochito seguro...
<sancochito> si, pero me fastidia
<sancochito> ¿cómo lo podría arreglar?
<lautarus> erAbuelo, copie mal, soy un paparulo.
<lautarus> apresurado
<erAbuelo> :)
<lautarus> ahora lo ejecuto y te cuento
<lautarus> gracias man. ! :-)
<erAbuelo> dnd
<lautarus> awk: /cx23885/ {print \}
<lautarus> awk:                  ^ la barra invertida no es el último caracter en la línea
<lautarus> me salió con error nuevamente, esa linea bendita
<erAbuelo> a mi me funciona correctamente, pastea el nuevo script y lo miro
<lautarus> ok
<lautarus> http://pastebin.com/9XRwSnb7 -perdon por la tardanza, estaba revisando pero no encuentro nada-
<erAbuelo> sobra una barra \
<erAbuelo> major=$(awk "/$module/ {print \$1}" /proc/devices)
<erAbuelo> fue fallo mio
<juanito_> erAbuelo, tengo 2 sistemas operativos en esta pc, win7 y ubuntu como corro desde el virtual box el win7 que tengo instalado aca
<erAbuelo> desde virtualbox rular una instalacion real de w7 ?
<ushiu> quitá oracle y poné xen
<lautarus> mknod: missing operand after «0»
<lautarus> mknod --help -ahora pispeo/reviso las man- gracias erAbuelo muy amable en ayudar
<lautarus> leo eso y vuelvo...
<lautarus> ah, funcionó esa sentencia, le sobraba un )
<lautarus> :)
<erAbuelo> :)
<dannyLopez> buenas, quiero saber como quitar las miniaturas de rhythbox ya que algunas de las que sales estan erradas
<xangua> desactiva el plugin, busca las portadas tu mismo y ponselas
<xangua> blablabla
<dannyLopez> como desactivo el plugin?
<xangua> en la sección de plugins
<xangua> arte de portada o algo así
<juanito_> erAbuelo, si
<erAbuelo> pues mirate el manual de virtualbox, para crear un acceso a una particion real desde virtualbox
<juanito_> ok
<lautarus> erAbuelo, parece que la cuestion del error viene por mknod, tengo que asignarle las var. $minor y $major pero no se cuales ponerles, creo que la minor seria cero
<lautarus> pero de la otra ni idea
<lautarus> habia un comando para saber que numero major usaba tal o cual dispositivo pero no lo recuerdo,
<erAbuelo> yo poco los he usado
<lautarus> -esto ultimo en las man n oesta-
<lautarus> bien erAbuelo igualmente gracias por la ayuda, comente "gracias a" en el script... jeje
<erAbuelo> xDD
<lautarus> es lo minimo que se puede hacer en estos casos. :-)
<lautarus> vamos a seguir investigando
<erAbuelo> :)
<juanito_> erAbuelo, no encuentro
<erAbuelo> espera
<juanito_> !windows
<kubot> Para desinstalar Ubuntu en favor de Windows, ver http://www.configurarequipos.com/doc1140.html | #ubuntu-es no es un canal de soporte de Windows, visita ##windows para eso.
<erAbuelo> juanito_: http://blog.lebrijo.com/?p=124&language=es
<juanito_> gracias
<Cibort> No es mas facil, ejecutar de nuevo WUBI
<Cibort> Y desinstalarlo de Windows?
<Cibort> O del "Agregar o Quitar programas" del panel de control?
<lautarus> erAbuelo, no me dio ningun error, que suspenso, acto seguido te sigo contando a medida que avance .juaps!
<erAbuelo> :)
<lautarus> mknod /dev/${device}0 c 251 0 -asi quedo-
<lautarus> error de sintax. en mknod uaj
<juanito_> erAbuelo, tengo w7 es necesario eso de crear el perfil ? en el seven
<erAbuelo> juanito_: lo del perfil es para que no meta el hard nuevo en la configuracion normal de windows
<erAbuelo> no se como va con el w7
<weeifuh> bah me euquivoque de canal
<juanito_> erAbuelo, ese enlace es antiguo :D
<weeifuh> juraria que era de ubuntu
<lautarus> crw-rw-r-- 1 root wheel 251, 0 dic 30 13:55 /dev/cx238850
<erAbuelo> juanito_: lo que tienes que hacer es entender en que consiste y adaptar el procedimiento a tu caso :)
<dzup> root wheel <- y sigo con lo mismo
<juanito_> el vm no me lo enlaza
 * dzup se va a trabajar ...
<lautarus> dzup, que es lo que esta tan mal? decimelo por que no naci sabiendo y no soy programador por favor
<lautarus> tengo que levantar un driver nada mas, pero esta complicadisimo...
<lautarus> agh, sospecho que es el grupo. deberia ser root:root
<lautarus> (gracias por hacerme pensar dzup ) jeje
<dzup> mira fijate los permisos de ls -al /dev   y compara
<lautarus> dzup, claro
<dzup> tu tienes weel, a  no ser que ...no seque haces revolviendo el sistema de archivos :(
<dzup> *wheel
<lautarus> dzup, intento levantar una tarjeta
<weeifuh> y que paso con udev?
<dzup> pero weel no existe en linux normal, eso es bsd
<lautarus> en el script que me encontre figuraba eso de l grupo wheel
<lautarus> aja veo
<lautarus> e nGentoo si existe
<lautarus> por eso lo di por sentado que estaba bien
<lautarus> de ahi la confusion
<lautarus> se comprende...?
<lautarus> udev na que ver weeifuh porque mi card no está soportada todavia
<dzup> en dado caso deverias usar permisos para su linux, pues wheel en linux normal no tiene valor de superuser
<lautarus> aja
<dzup> wheel es como cualquier grupo, en bsd si, wheel is como root en linux, aca no es nada a   menos que lo  modifique
<lautarus> correcto
<lautarus> crw-rw-r--   1 root root    251,   0 dic 30 14:19 cx238850
<lautarus> Dec 30 11:38:18 Source: corv-car1-gw.nero.net Destination: 192.168.x.x In IF: eth0 Out IF:  Port:  Length: 56 ToS: 0x00 Protocol: ICMP
<lautarus> quien joraca es ???
<lautarus> ups, perdon por el insulto
<lautarus> me ponen nervioso esas cosas
<lautarus> Domain Name: UOREGON.EDU
<lautarus> deben ser los mormones de Oregon deben ser ...
<omikron4> eso es Universidad Oregon.. edu... de educativo
<lautarus> algun mormon hacker
<javierobcn> Saludos a tod@s
<lautarus> esta lleno de trolls este channel, estoy pispeando ips
<lautarus> -> whatismyip.com
<lautarus> ahi estamos todos...
<OliviaWilde> hola, alguien me ayuda?
<javierobcn> tengo unas dudas acerca de firestarter y de seguridad en general... ¿alguien que sepa?
<OliviaWilde> instale ubuntu 10.10 y no se configurar el 3D
<lautarus> OliviaWilde, trabajaste en Tron ?? :)
<OliviaWilde> lautarus: Error: "trabajaste" is not a valid command.
<omikron4> OliviaWilde: debes explicar que te pasa
<OliviaWilde> omikron4: Error: "debes" is not a valid command.
<javierobcn> el caso es que veo tráfico de salida bloqueado en el visor de eventos del firestarter ¿es normal? el origen es mi máquina y el destino son IP's variadas
<lautarus> jaja
<woLFin> m
<woLFin> no es normal
<lautarus> OliviaWilde, perdón, has trabajado en Troll ? :-)
<lautarus> (me confundí de movie)
<javierobcn> es tráfico UDP... lo veo bloqueado en el firestarter... por el puerto 40731 30703 39730 muy variadito también
<GravityRainb0w> un genio del humor el lautarus este
<woLFin> instala etherApe javierobcn, y mira bien el trace de esa conexion
<lautarus> GravityRainb0w, me alegro de tu humor :)
<javierobcn> ¿qué diantres es eso? parece como si quisieran salir cosas de mi máquina y el firewall las bloquease....
<GravityRainb0w> lautarus: no hay necesidad
<woLFin> instala etherApe javierobcn
<javierobcn> voy a ello wolfin... :) gracias
<woLFin> sudo pacman -S eherape
<woLFin> :P perdon verdad que es ubuntu jeje
<javierobcn> hice sudo apt-get install etherape
<woLFin> eso
<woLFin> xD
<javierobcn> vaya, cuandro lo abro me dice "Error buscando dispositivo No suitable device found"
<phack> alguno me recomienda un lenguaje de programación para principiante
<javierobcn> Ok, lo ejecuté como sudo
<javierobcn> sudo etherape
<woLFin> exacto
<woLFin> tenes que ejecutarlo como root
<woLFin> dale comenzar
<omikron4> phack: prueba con los scripts y luego python
<woLFin> empezaras a ver el grafico de tus conexiones, y asi sabras que tipo de conexion es cada una
<phack> k scripts??
<javierobcn> la interface espectacular
<phack> bash?
<omikron4> si
<phack> ok
<omikron4> bash los scripts de shell
<mimecar> bash para empezar a programar?
<phack> se
<omikron4> hombre, por lo menos para empezar a dar ordenes a consola... pero si quieres prueba con python para todos
<javierobcn> Muchas gracias Wolfin,,, voy a dar un vistazo a ver que veo... chau
<Cibort> Hola, hay algo que desde que tengo Lucid que me he preguntado
<Killman> hi
<Cibort> Como cambiar la imagen
<Killman> alguna herramienta para monitorear rendimiento de una bd pgsql?
<Cibort> Del "spash" de inicio
<Cibort> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/5432/ubuntu1004nuevobootspla.png
<Cibort> Esa?
<Cibort> :þ
<UrBan0> hola buenas
<R00teR> se me lee?
<mimecar> si
<R00teR> gracias
<ionwind> hola
<ionwind> necesito ayuda porfavo
<nycko> tengo un problemilla y nose por donde buscar
<nycko> tengo una placa wireless usb, pero no detecta redes
<nycko> paso un paste con un poco de info
<ionwind> instale ubuntu en el disco duro equivocado y ahor tengo que recuperar la informacion tengo cosas inportantes y no quiero perderlas
<nycko> http://pastebin.com/zYsu6w7b
<mimecar> ionwind: prácticamente las has perdido
<ionwind> umm
<ionwind> me dicen que es posible recuperar algo con el testdisk
<ionwind> pero soy malisimo con esto
<nycko> el SO detecta bien la placa, parece aplicar bien los modulos, pero no encuentra redes
<mimecar> no se si testdisk permite recuperar datos de una partición formateada
<ionwind> la verdad es que tengo ubuntu porque es mas grafico que antes que sino.... :(
<R00teR> mal asunto
<mimecar> deberías tener un backup actualizado de los datos
<R00teR> antes de hacer nada lo logico es backup
<R00teR> exacto
<mimecar> ionwind: si has formateado, lo tienes muy complicado
<ionwind> uff
<ionwind> pues no me quiero rendir
<mimecar> el problema es que has formateado y escrito encima de los datos
<R00teR> hay miles de programas pero dudo que te ayuden mucho
<mimecar> lee el manual de testdisk
<ionwind> vale lo intento
<ionwind> estoy actulaizando no me deja
<R00teR> quiza recuperes algo pero no esperes 100%
<ionwind> eso me vale
<ionwind> a ver instale el testdisk pero ahora no sale
<mimecar> ni te saldrá
<mimecar> es un programa de consola
<mimecar> leete muy bien el manual
<mimecar> cuando pases testdisk, si no lo haces bien no recuperarás nada
<ionwind> ufff
<nycko> por si les sirve, la placa es detectada, se crea la interfaz pero no encuentra redes
<ionwind> mal la consola y yo no nos llevamos nada bien....
<ionwind> la unica ocnsola que se llevaba bien conmigo era la nitendo!!!!
<nycko> todo esto es en una netbook con ubuntu
<nycko> otro dato, en una pc de escritorio con otra distro detecta redes muy bien.
<mimecar> ionwind: sin usar la consola no harás nada
<ionwind> ya ya
<ionwind> estoy ahi
<ionwind> ahora a ver si aprendo a usar eso
<ionwind> pone: create, append y no log
<mimecar> estas leyendo el manual o usando el programa?
<ionwind> ambas
<mimecar> testdisk tiene varios test, si pasas uno ya modificarás datos del disco
<mimecar> si te pones a probar cosas lo perderás todo
<ionwind> vas a ir por el principio
<ionwind> desconecte el disco duro en el q instale ubuntu por equivocacion
<mimecar> así aprenderás por las malas a tener un backup  de los datos
<ionwind> mientras intento entender lo del manual y termina de instalar las actualizaciones ...
<ionwind> lo tenia
<mimecar> ionwind: si tienes que recuperar cosas, no instales nada
<ionwind> por eso tenia el segundo disco duro
<ionwind> uno solo para so y otro pa informacion
<ionwind> pero meti la pata pues algo me descongiguro el ubuntu y tuve q reib
<ionwind> reinstalR*
<R00teR> yo tengo los backup en discos externos
<R00teR> es de lo mas seguro
<ionwind> ya veo
<ionwind> tendre q hacer eso apartir de ahora
<R00teR> yo creo que debes buscar algun software de recuperación de datos
<R00teR> hay algunas iso para grabar en cd booteable
<ionwind> eso es el testdisk no??
<R00teR> y desde ahí trastear
<R00teR> pero ya digo no creo que consigas muchos datos
<R00teR> no
<file_not_found> hola, porque sera que los efectos de escritorio se desactivan al apagar la pc o reiniciar?
<R00teR> eso en google.es
<R00teR> pones recuperar datos
<R00teR> y te saldran infinidad de programas
<ionwind> ok
<mimecar> infinidad de programas para windows
<ionwind> espera un seg plis
<mimecar> una cosa es recuperar cosas borradas y otra particiones
<R00teR> si, para windows
<ionwind> eso es verdad
<R00teR> pero supongo que el otro disco lo puede usar con windows
<file_not_found> no es de soporte para ubuntu
<file_not_found> hola, porque sera que los efectos de escritorio se desactivan al apagar la pc o reiniciar?
<ionwind> vale ya estoy
<ionwind> disculpa
<ionwind> tengo que reiniciar
<ionwind> vale ahora estoy
<ionwind> mas liado que antes :(
<ionwind> ahora tengo los dos discos duros con ubuntu pero arranca el que tengo que recuperar, que hago?
<carlos_> holas
<mimecar> arrancará el que sea primario
<ionwind> vale mimecar
<ionwind> como lo cambio??
<mimecar> desde la bios o cambiando los jumpers de los discos
<ionwind> vayamos por partes
<ionwind> vale eso lo puedo hacer
<ionwind> un momento reinicio entonces
<ionwind> 1 seg plis
<Cibort> Hola
<Cibort> Como cambio
<Cibort> Del "spash" de inicio
<Cibort> De Ubuntu 10.04?
<Cibort> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/5432/ubuntu1004nuevobootspla.png <---------- ESO
<mimecar> no será splash?
<juanito_> disculpen como entro a una carpeta que tiene un punto adelante? no me aparece en HOME
<mimecar> muestra las carpetas ocultas y podrás entrar
<juanito_> donde esta eso
<mimecar> en los menús de nautilus
<ionwind> vale ya esta
<ionwind> ya tengo definido el que va a servir de SO
<ionwind> ahora al tajo como hago para recuperar los datos del otro disco??
<mimecar> leyendo el manual de testdisk
<ionwind> no me entere muy bien
<ionwind> y no quiero meter la pata
<juanito_> ok gracias
<Cibort> mimecar
<Cibort> Pero no se como cambiarlo
<Cibort> Si disculpa, me comi la L
<Cibort> El splash
<Cibort> Antes lo cambiaba con usplash, pero segun lei en google
<Cibort> Ya no esta disponible
<Cibort> En 10.04
<Cibort> Y voy a ser franco, donde llego mi notebook, todos lo encuentran afeminado
<Cibort> Por el tema ese purpura
<Cibort> Y me interesa bastante cambiarlo xD
<Cibort> No se si alguien me puede
<Cibort> Ayudar
<mimecar> mi distribución usa usplash
<Lancro> ubuntu tweak tambien puede si mal no recuerdo
<Cibort> :/
<Cibort> A ver
<Cibort> Voy a descargarlo, gracias Lancro
<Cibort> A ver que tal
<Lancro> esta en los repositorios
<Cibort> No da problemas
<Cibort> Con compiz
<Cibort> Verdad?
<Lancro> a mi ninguno
<Lancro> quite los paneles e hice semitransparentes los menus con ubuntu tweak
<Lancro> y todo perfecto
<Cibort> Se esta instalando, yo los paneles los hice semitransparentes
<Cibort> Con compiz
<ionwind> mimecar
<ionwind> oye tu sabes usar bien el testdisk??
<ionwind> estoy ahora en un proceso de deepscand o algo asi
<ionwind> esta empezando por el swap
<mimecar> no lo he usado
<Lancro> los paneles los quite, lo que hice semitransparentes son los menus contextuales
<Lancro> los paneles con compiz los hice totalmente transparentes antes de quitarlos
<ionwind> uff estoy entoces a ciegas... dios me guarde
<juanito_> mimecar, no monta mi disco portable k raro ayer si monto, solo monta su programa de instalacion
<mimecar> ionwind: no hagas nada si no sabes lo que haces
<juanito_> mimecar, como monto el disco portable
<mimecar> si el disco no tiene errores, lo tiene que montar solo
<juanito_> si
<juanito_> que raro ayer me lo montaba normal
<juanito_>  voy a reiniciar
<juanito_> conocen algun soft. para descargar videos de youtube ?
<mimecar> tienes extensiones para firefox
<Lancro> tambien hay software
<Lancro> a ver si sigue alguno instalado
<Lancro> ClipGrab
<Lancro> es el que tengo yo metido
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, downloadhelper
<juanito_> esa extension de firefox es comercial
<Tarrasquero> a ver no es de pago
<Lancro> yo no uso firefox xD
<Tarrasquero> hasta donde yo se
<Lancro> pero vamos que hay para elegir, googlea un poco si quieres
<mimecar> juanito_: no hay extensiones d epago
<juanito_> que raro lo use una vez y luego me intento cobrar no pude usarlo mas, lo probare otra vez
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, otra opcion es abrir el video y dejar que carge despues → visita la carpeta /tmp
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Tarrasquero> el resultado es un ljkhsdfcoah.flv
<juanito_> flv :D
<Tarrasquero> si uno de los mas livianos
<Tarrasquero> te recomiendo que lo visualices en la mejor calidad
<erAbuelo> re buenas
<Tarrasquero> si hd pues eso
<Tarrasquero> erabuelo, buenas
<juanito_> hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hi Tarrasquero
<erAbuelo> hola juanito_
<juanito_> hombre que planes para año nuevo
<carlos_> juanito_ ya consegui hacer funcionar el disco duro externo
<carlos_> ;)
<juanito_> carlos_, como hiciste ? el mio ya no monta jajaja que raro
<carlos_> lo formatee y loo reparticione como ntfs
<carlos_> me permite grabar desde linux asi
<carlos_> y comoe s ntfs tb se puede usar en guidou
<juanito_> :O mira bien eh felicidades
<carlos_> gracias ;)
<juanito_> buen dato el donwload helpe gracias
<Tarrasquero> si, no es malo
<Tarrasquero> pero ya te digo, para no tener nada → a la carpeta /tmp
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, pero tiene que cargar todo el video para recien descargarlo completo no?
<ELOHIM> mi conexion wireless dejo de funcionar
<mimecar> da más detalles
<ELOHIM> instale ubuntu 10.10 todo estaba funcionando bien, hasta que hoy simplemente dejo de funcionar cuando la volvi a encender, no se si fue por alguna cosa que instale o actualice
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<ELOHIM> no estoy seguro si todas pero he puesto muchas
<ELOHIM> soy nuevo
<mimecar> comprueba si te faltan
<ELOHIM> eso lo hago a traves del gestor de actualizaciones??
<mimecar> si
<t4k3sh1> Hola!
<Tarrasquero> holas
<t4k3sh1> Alguno de ustedes me puede ayudar a instalar el driver para una broadcom 4311 por favor.. me tiene enfermo esto ya! :@ xD
<ELOHIM> la pc se me apago en medio de una actualizacion y /o instalacion y ahora no funciona el wifi me dice que el dispositivo no esta listo
<mimecar> sigue poniendo las actualizaciones ELOHIM
<ELOHIM> le he dado y me salio un error diciendo que no se ha podido autenticar todos los paquetes posiblemente debido a un problema transitorio con la red
<mimecar> en una consola, sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> pon todo el texto que salga en ese enlace
<carlos_> Los siguientes paquetes se han retenido:
<carlos_>   gimp gimp-data libgimp2.0 libpurple0 linux-generic linux-headers-generic
<carlos_>   linux-image-generic transmission-common transmission-gtk
<carlos_> Se actualizarán los siguientes paquetes:
<carlos_>   libpurple-bin
<carlos_> 1 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 9 no actualizados.
<ELOHIM> empieza a leer todos los paquetes y luego me dice que inserte el disco de Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ release amd64  (20101007)
<mimecar> ELOHIM: copia todos los mensajes que salen en pastebin
<mimecar> carlos_: usa pastebin
<ELOHIM> que es pastebin?
<mimecar> una web para poner mucho texto
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ELOHIM> se refiere a la ventana de la consola?
<mimecar> si lo pegas en el canal, el bot te silenciará
<carlos_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548914/
<ELOHIM> jajajaja bien que me lo digas
<ELOHIM> casi lo hago por aqui
<mimecar> carlos_: alguno de las dependencias no tiene actualización
<ELOHIM> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548915/
<ELOHIM> ahi esta
<carlos_> y entonces?
<mimecar> carlos_: a esperar
<carlos_> cuando le doy al gestor de actualizaciones
<carlos_> me pone q mucho puedo hacer actualizacion parcial
<mimecar> si no cumples las dependencias no puedes hacer nada
<mimecar> ELOHIM: edita /etc/sources.list
<mimecar> busca la línea que ponga cdrom y añade un # al principio de la línea
<cheleon> hola
<cheleon> hay algun español?
<carlos_> yo
<mimecar> cheleon: no estas conectado como root verdad?
<cheleon> uf menos mal
<carlos_> por q?
<cheleon> porque ando mas perdido
<carlos_> ?
<cheleon> yo tenia win7
<remo> buenas
<cheleon> y voy y me instala el backtrack
<cheleon> y claro se me ha jodido el grub
<mimecar> cheleon: te ayudarán mejor en el canal de backtrack
<ELOHIM> como edito  /etc/sources.list
<carlos_> q es backtrack?
<mimecar> una distribución derivada de ubuntu
<cheleon> nah, si no tiene nada que ver con backtrack, es solo la cosa esta del grub
<mimecar> ELOHIM: sudo nano /....
<ELOHIM> ok
<ELOHIM> probando
<cheleon> sabeis como areglar el grub? lei por una wiki algo, y me estoy descargando el live cd de ubuntu
<ELOHIM> luego que hago
<cheleon> para meter algo en la terminal que se supone que lo arreglara
<carlos_> hay tutoriales por internet para recuperar el grub, pero ni idea de eso
<mimecar> cheleon: ubuntu usa grub2, bacjtrack no lo se
<cheleon> mm
<cheleon> yo lo que quiero es recuperar w7 que tenia ahi todas las fotos y todo
<remo> Que quieres editar de sources.list ?  agregar o quitar repositorios ?
<cheleon> y al instalar este SO se me inicia solo, no me da a elegir como antes entre ubuntu y w7
<mimecar> cheleon: las instrucciones son diferentes según la versión de grub
<carlos_> claro si no te sale wel grub normal
<mimecar> si has instalado BT, tendrás el grub que use bT
<cheleon> entonces me piro al grupo de backtrack?
<mimecar> si no sabes la versión de grub...
<cheleon> O_o donde miro eso?
<mimecar> en el centro de software puedes verlo
<carlos_> o en synaptic
<cheleon> T_T
<ELOHIM> como le hago ya puse sudo nano /etc/sources.list me sale una ventana, que hago ahora??
<mimecar> ELOHIM: busca la línea que tenga cdrom y pon un # al principio de línea
<carlos_> eso lo invalida no mimecar?
<cheleon> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB esto me ayudara?
<mimecar> eso lo coment
<mimecar> comenta
<mimecar> cheleon: las instrucciones para grub 1 y grub 2 son diferentes
<ELOHIM> podrias ser un poquito mas explicito?
<mimecar> busca la línea que tenga la palabra cdrom
<carlos_> grub 2 es mas problematico
<cheleon> pero el groob de bt para que? lo quiero? si borro la particion del bt se iniciara la particion de w7
<cheleon> ?¿?
<Lancro> no
<mimecar> cheleon: si haces eso no arrancará nada
<cheleon> bieeen
<cheleon> u_U
<Lancro> tendrias que sobrescribir el MBR con el dvd de windows
<cheleon> vale, entonces primero que tengo que saber que grub tengo no?
<cheleon> ya pero no tengo el dvd de w7
<file_not_found> hola, necesito ayuda!!
<file_not_found> help!!
<carlos_> y bien q grub tienes
<cheleon> no se, espera que lo miro
<Lancro> el bt esta basado en ubuntu 9.10 si mal no recuerdo, pero no se que grub usa
<ELOHIM> ya esta
<cheleon> ya estoy en synaptic ahora donde voy para mirar la grub?
<carlos_> pon grub en el buscador
<cheleon> no me encuentra nada
<cheleon> .-.
<cheleon> me puedes pasar el enlace carlos?
<carlos_> que enloace?
<cheleon> porque pueda que sea otro sitio
<dannyLopez> cheleon, que BT tenias?
<cheleon> el 4 r2
<cheleon> vamos, el ultimo
<cheleon> hola?
<cheleon> vale he puesto en la terminal grub --version
<cheleon> y me sale esto...
<cheleon> grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<file_not_found> se me desactiva cada vez que reinicio
<cheleon> ni 1 ni 2, que es esto? O_o
<dannyLopez> cheleon: grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<dannyLopez> ese es
<cheleon> si
<cheleon> ahora que se eso en que me ayudara para restaurar el grub de win7?
<carlos_> el grub no es de win jeje
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd
<file_not_found> me leen?
<mimecar> tienes que editar /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cheleon> con un live cd de ubuntu?
<mimecar> y añadir la entrada de windows
<mimecar> con lo que quieras
<carlos_> file q se desactiva?
<cheleon> pero yo ahora mismo tengo acceso al boot este creo... espera que lo miro
<dannyLopez> mimecar: al decir lo que quieras a que te refieres?
<mimecar> que use el live cd que quiera
<dannyLopez> file_not_found: que se te "desactiva"
<ELOHIM> estoy atorado en esto
<ELOHIM> no entiendo nada
<smoke_> de que ?
<file_not_found> los efectos de escritorio
<file_not_found> Ati Radeon HD 4650
<smoke_> compiz
<smoke_> ??
<file_not_found> tengo
<smoke_> xD
<file_not_found> si
<smoke_> ve los tutoriales de youtube
<smoke_> es re simple hacerlo
<file_not_found> es nueva la placa
<smoke_> alguien sabe de sniffer ?
<cheleon> mimecar
<carlos_> ni idea q ees?
<cheleon> ya estoy en el archivo menu.lst
<smoke_> alguien sabe de sniffer ?
<mimecar> tienes que tener una entrada para windows
<smoke_> alguien sabe de sniffer ?
<smoke_> alguien sabe de sniffer ?
<\\\Rick__Rick> si si se
<cheleon> donde?
<carlos_> tranquilo smoke
<smoke_> ok xD
<file_not_found> los efectos de escritorio se dasactivan cada vez que reinicio o apago
<\\\Rick__Rick> si tranquilo
<cheleon> el codigo visible ( sin las #) es este
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cheleon> splashimage=1a8af1d7-0833-42d9-bf53-120252058b9b/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<cheleon> title		BackTrack 4 R2, kernel 2.6.35.8
<cheleon> uuid		1a8af1d7-0833-42d9-bf53-120252058b9b
<cheleon> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35.8 root=UUID=1a8af1d7-0833-42d9-bf53-120252058b9b ro quiet splash
<cheleon> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.35.8
<Lancro> tarde
<Lancro> xD
<dannyLopez> lol
<mimecar> castigado sin hablar
<file_not_found> me gustaria que me ayudan
<carlos_> durante cuanto tiempo?
<dannyLopez> !compiz file_not_found
<kubot> file_not_found: Compiz Fusion es un manejador de ventanas 3D. Si usas KDE4 se recomienda usar los efectos de kwin en lugar de instalar compiz. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion
<mimecar> 1 minuto si no habla
<carlos_> oki
<file_not_found> a q se debe
<mimecar> el que file_not_found ?
<smoke_> alguien me ayuda con sniffer wireshark
<file_not_found> los efectos de escritorio
<mimecar> smoke_: si no preguntas no tendrás respuesta
<file_not_found> se desactivan al reiniciar o apagar
<smoke_> la pregunta es la sgte .. capturo diferentes paquetes , pero despues no se como desencryptarlos , alguien entiende del tema ?
<mimecar> será un fallo de compiz
<mimecar> smoke_: para que quieres desencriptarlos?
<file_not_found> [editar] Ejecutar automáticamente (opcional)
<cheleon> no podeis ayudarme? u.u
<mimecar> cheleon: haz caso a las respuestas
<smoke_> Para aprender un poco mas ,como defenderme
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> smoke_: si te quieres defender usa conexiones cifradas
<smoke_> quiero ver que tan facil , es conseguir informacion de otra red
<cheleon> que respuestas ? nadie me ha contestado :S
<Lancro> que stress
<mimecar> pega el menu.lst en pastebin
<cheleon> como?
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Dije !paste hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<cheleon> !paste
<cheleon> xDD
<mimecar> pega el contenido en esa web
<cheleon> dios..
<mimecar> smoke_: si conectas por ejemplo al irc, no se usa por defecto cifrado
<cheleon> en que web?
<mimecar> en ese caso cualquiere ve tu conversación
<mimecar> cheleon: lee las líneas anteriores
<cheleon> !paste title		BackTrack 4 R2, kernel 2.6.35.8
<cheleon> uuid		1a8af1d7-0833-42d9-bf53-120252058b9b
<cheleon> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35.8 root=UUID=1a8af1d7-0833-42d9-bf53-120252058b9b ro quiet splash
<cheleon> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.35.8
<cheleon> quiet
<cheleon> title		BackTrack 4 R2, kernel 2.6.35.8 (recovery mode)
<cheleon> uuid		1a8af1d7-0833-42d9-bf53-120252058b9b
<Lancro> jajajajaja
<Tarrasquero> cheleon, haz /topic
<ELOHIM> sera que nadie va a ayudar este novato??
<mimecar> ELOHIM: has pegado ya tu sources en pastebin?
<ELOHIM> si
<cheleon> creo
<mimecar> has pegado el enlace en el canal?
<file_not_found> nadie sabe nad de esto
<ELOHIM> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548915/
<smoke_> mimecar y por ejemplo yo quisiera capturar informacion de mi red ? como deberia hacerlo o identificar lo encrytado y no encrytado
<cheleon> que canal? de que me estais hablando? yo no tengo ni idea e todo esto
<mimecar> se lo decia a otro usuario
<cheleon> T_T
<mimecar> cheleon: COPIA EL TEXTO EN LA WEB DE PASTEBIN Y PEGA EL ENLACE QUE TE DE
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<wablo> Hola a todos
<cheleon> de donde saco la direccion?
<nanovany> heey amigos
<mimecar> cuando te lo tomes en serio me avisas
<nanovany> mi grub tiene muchos kernels
<mimecar> ELOHIM: pon el contenido del sources.list
<dannyLopez> cheleon: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nanovany> puedo eliminar todos los demas y solo dejo el ultimo?
<cheleon> ehh, que yo me lo tomo enserio solo que soy medio tonto
<mimecar> no es el texto que has puesto
<dannyLopez> nanovany: claro
<file_not_found> compiz --replace &
<smoke_> mimecar y por ejemplo yo quisiera capturar informacion de mi red ? como deberia hacerlo o identificar lo encrytado y no encrytado
<mimecar> mira el protocolo que usa y sabrás si está encriptado
<smoke_> suelo ver http y tcp
<ELOHIM> no me sale nada en sudo nano /etc/source.list
<mimecar> sources.list
<cheleon> vale ya lo entiendo xP
<cheleon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548921/
<mimecar> smoke_: http no está cifrado
<smoke_> mmmm
<smoke_> y si quisiera informacion cifrada cual seria la formula a seguir ?
<mimecar> smoke_: https por ejemplo
<mimecar> cheleon: busca el ejemplo que hay de windows en ese archivo y copialo
<smoke_> y si quisiera informacion cifrada cual seria la formula a seguir ?
<cheleon> vale, esta escondido por las #?
<arescorpio> ELOHIM :  es asi :   $ sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<file_not_found> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/132213
<mimecar> si la página de destino admite cifrado, https
<cheleon> el ejemplo es este # title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<cheleon> # root		(hd0,0)
<cheleon> # makeactive
<cheleon> # chainloader	+1
<ELOHIM> gracias arescorpio el screen esta en blanco
<mimecar> no te ha saltado el bot por poco
<cheleon> a mi?
<mimecar> si
<arescorpio> ELOHIM ahi esta el problema
<mimecar> ELOHIM: sources.list
<cheleon> que es como un mod?
<cheleon> bueno da igual
<mimecar> cheleon: lo que te ha silenciado antes
<cheleon> es eso lo que tenia que copiar?
<mimecar> si, prueba si funciona
<ELOHIM> solucion?
<arescorpio> ELOHIM debes crear otro archivo sources.list
<cheleon> espera donde lo copio al lado de los de backtrack?
<mimecar> ELOHIM: COPIAR BIEN EL NOMBRE
<mimecar>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimecar> con s al final
<mimecar> cheleon: si
<ELOHIM> actualmente estoy en /etc/apt/source.list
<ELOHIM> pantalla en blanco
<ELOHIM> sugerencias?
<cheleon> esta bien asi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/548922/
<mimecar> ELOHIM: te sale en blanco porque no es el nombre del archivo
<mimecar> pruebalo cheleon
<ELOHIM> como resuelvo eso
<ELOHIM> ya hice cuanto me dijiste
<mimecar> estas editando sources.list ?
<ELOHIM> no
<cheleon> vale solo una cosa, sale title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000 y yo tengo el 7, añado un /7 ??
<mimecar> no
<cheleon> vale, gracias, ahora lo pruebo
<ELOHIM> holaaa
<arescorpio> ELOHIM yo utilizo debian squeeze y mi sources.list  no te serviría  pero seguramente alguno de los usuarios de ubuntu  te podrá brindar una copia de su archivo sources.list a través de pastebin , entonces copias de ese pastebin en forma directa por ejemplo en Tomboy  y luego lo copias en tu sources.list finalmente actualizas y seguramente tendrás actualizaciones
<mimecar> arescorpio: si que tiene sources.list
<mimecar> pero si no pone bien el nombre del archivo sale vacio
<arescorpio> dijo que estaba vacio
<mimecar> está editando source.list
<ELOHIM> copie  y pegue lo que me dijiste
<ELOHIM> voy a iniciar otra vez
<ELOHIM> terminal etc
<mimecar> [21:48]	<ELOHIM>	como le hago ya puse sudo nano /etc/sources.list me sale una ventana, que hago ahora??
<mimecar> ahí tienes lo que hay que escribir
<Cheleon> mimecar, no ha funcionado
<ELOHIM> lo tengo
<ELOHIM> sudo nano /etc/sources.list
<mimecar> no será hd0 la partición
<ELOHIM> ahora si
<mimecar> ELOHIM: pega el contenido en pastebin
<arlosmar> buenas. por qué al abrir las apps en ubuntu me las abre en segundo plano, please?
<Cheleon> mimecar esta tarde he hecho algo que muestra las particiones y el grub, lo cuelgo y lo miras please ?
<ELOHIM> mimecar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548928/
<mimecar> ELOHIM: ¿seguro que es ese el contenido?
<ELOHIM> si
<mimecar> ese archivo es incorrecto
<Cheleon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548929/ mira esto creo que la de win7 es la sda5
<ELOHIM> y que debo hacer entonces?
<mimecar> pedir que te pasen unp
<mimecar> uno
<ELOHIM> en este chat?
<mimecar> si
<ELOHIM> alquien me pasa un sources.list??
<mimecar> Cheleon: pruebalo
<ELOHIM> asi?
<Cheleon> pero mime, hace rato que lo he probado y ya te he dicho que no funciona
<mimecar> has probado hd0
<Cheleon> me he equivocado la particion de win7 es la sda2
<Cheleon> he probado lo que estaba antes
<ELOHIM> alquien me pasa un sources.list??
<ELOHIM> alquien me pasa un sources.list??
<ELOHIM> alquien me pasa un sources.list??
<ELOHIM> alquien me pasa un sources.list??
<dannyLopez> ELOHIM: no flood
<Cheleon> hd0,0
<ELOHIM> ok
<ELOHIM> pero alguien
<ELOHIM> seran posible que alguien tenga un sources.list de ubuntu 10.10 que me pase?
<arescorpio> ELOHIM paciencia ya te lo daran
<ELOHIM> jejejeje ok, lo siento es que es primera vez que entro aqui
<ELOHIM> gracias
<Cheleon> porfavorrr, que tengo que hacer ahora??!!
<dannyLopez> ELOHIM: http://pastebin.com/wuzbHn2e
<dannyLopez> recien instalado
<dannyLopez> x)
<ELOHIM> MUCHAS GRACIAS
<dannyLopez> cual es el kernell mas antiguo de ubuntu?
<ELOHIM> ahora lo pongo encima del que tenia??
<mimecar> si
<ELOHIM> selecciono todo y luego paste encima?? o hay algun otro metodo
<dannyLopez> por que le dijeron que lo hiciera en nano?
<dannyLopez> por que mejor no lo hace con el gedit?
<mimecar> porque solo tenía que poner un  # en una lñinea
<mimecar> línea
<dannyLopez> x)
<Cheleon> si os pregunto algo me contestareis? -.-
<dannyLopez> ahora si tiene q abrirlo con el gedit para poner todo el source (o no?)
<ionwind> hola
<mimecar> dannyLopez: puede hacerlo con nano
<Cheleon> he puesto estos comandos y e instalado el grub en hd0,0 creeis que ya estara solucionado? http://paste.ubuntu.com/548931/
<mimecar> Cheleon: ten el live cd a mano
<dannyLopez> pero no es mas engorroso? yo lo digo es por mas facilidad de editar
<mimecar> no se si te arrancará
<ELOHIM> dannyLopez: debia copiarlo con todos los numeros de las lineas que me aparecen?? e insisto en como debo proceder despues
<mimecar> no tienen que aparecer los números
<mimecar> después cierras el editor y actualizas
<Cheleon> no tengo live cd
<Cheleon> ahora mismo estoy en la particion de BT
<mimecar> Cheleon: no se donde has puesto grub, pero no tenías que hacer eso
<Cheleon> porque?
<Cheleon> :S
<Cheleon> lo he puesto en la particion de BT ahora me he dado cuenta
<mimecar> has instalado grub en una partición
<mimecar> no se si eso te afectará al arranque del sistema
<Cheleon> es lo que me decian que hiciera en la wiki de ubuntu
<dannyLopez> ELOHIM: como estas editando?
<Cheleon> vaya por dios
<mimecar> tu ya tienes grub instalado
<Cheleon> y ahora que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> crear un live cd
<ELOHIM> dannyLopez: recien instale Linux y vengo desde win 7 como sabras no tengo ni idea de lo que estoy haciendo excepto por lo que me dicen ustedes que lo hago al pie de la letra
<Cheleon> de ubuntu?
<ELOHIM> abri nano
<mimecar> si
<ELOHIM> y en eso estoy
<Cheleon> vale, y me descargo el live cd y luego podre recuperar la particion de windows 7?
<ELOHIM> ahora trato de borrar lo que tenia en el sources.list para agregar la nueva info de dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> ELOHIM: sudo gedit  /etc/apt/source.list
<mimecar> el live cd es por si no arranca el ordenador
<Cheleon> vale...
<mimecar> la partición de windows se añade en el sources.list
<dannyLopez> es mas facil pegar todos los datos que te di en el gedit
<Cheleon> y alguien que tenga win 7 no podria pasarme su grub y yo copio y pego en mi grub?
<mimecar> Cheleon: descarga el live cd
<mimecar> si falla grub, no arrancará nada
<Cheleon> de acuerdo..
<ELOHIM> aqui parece mas facil de hacer
<Cheleon> la estoy jodi**do por momentos
<ELOHIM> dannyLopez: ya borre lo anterior y pegue lo nuevo
<dannyLopez> ok
<dannyLopez> ahora sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ELOHIM> si lo cierro se guarda?
<dannyLopez> guarda y cierra lol
<dannyLopez> cuando guarde le das el comando que te di
<ELOHIM> como se guarda??
<ELOHIM> no veo opcion
<mimecar> ELOHIM: como cualquier programa de windows
<ELOHIM> ya le di ctrl + g y s
<ELOHIM> nada
<ELOHIM> parece haberse guardado con ctrl+s
<Cheleon> para descargar el live cd es la misma iso de todos lados o tengo que descargarla de algun lado especial?
<dannyLopez> ELOHIM: si el titulo tiene un * no esta guardado
<mimecar> es la misma
<Cheleon> ok, vamos el super boton ese naranja
<dannyLopez> mimecar: en BT no hay un paquete para crear booteables?
<mimecar> no he usado esa distribución
<mimecar> puede quemar un CD o usar unetbootin
<dannyLopez> a eso era lo q me referia Cheleon mira si tu BT tiene instalado unetbooting
<Cheleon> unetbooting? para que me serviria eso? eso es lo que use para instalar un so en el pen
<mimecar> unetbootin
<ELOHIM> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio /var/lib/apt/lists/
<dannyLopez> ELOHIM: estas haciendo alguna actualisacion o estas en synaptic?
<ELOHIM> no
<ELOHIM> cierro la terminal y le doy de nuevo?
<dannyLopez> ELOHIM: que tienes abierto en este momento?
<arescorpio> ELOHIM si falla la terminal prueba con el gestor de actualizaciones
<ELOHIM> firefox, emesene, la terminal y una carpeta
<dannyLopez> si ya guardaste el source.list
<ELOHIM> si
<dannyLopez> entonces ve a sistema>administración>gestor de actualizaciones
<ELOHIM> ahi estoy
<ELOHIM> 9 actualizaciones 12mb
<dannyLopez> y...?
<dannyLopez> actualiza
<ELOHIM> dice waiting for apt-get to exit
<ELOHIM> siempre dice eso y tarda bastante
<ELOHIM> pero al final lo hace
<ELOHIM> dannyLopez: te explico
<ELOHIM> todo el problema vino xk dejo de funcionar mi
<ELOHIM> wireless despues de que estaba bien
<dannyLopez> aja
<ELOHIM> ademas el compiz no funciona, no puedo activar los efectos del desktop
<cheleon> una pregunta
<cheleon> puedo acceder a los datos de otras particiones desde esta?
<dannyLopez> si
<cheleon> porque me acuerdo que en una de esas particiones tenia una iso de ubuntu
<cheleon> pero claro, en la particion esta win7, igual puedo entrar a coger la iso?
<dannyLopez> desde el koquerror donde dice medios de almacenamiento
<cheleon> koquerror?
<cheleon> :S yo ahora estoy en BT
<dannyLopez> por eso
<cheleon> donde enceuntro koquerror?
<dannyLopez> en la parte de abajo tienes un cuadro de dialogo en ese cuadro escribe konqueror
<cheleon> ya esta
<cheleon> ahora que?
<ELOHIM> tambien desactive la barra que viene en el fondo de la pantalla
<ELOHIM> y no tengo idea de como restaurarla
<cheleon> estaroge media
<cheleon> y me sale el hdd
<cheleon> pero se me va directamente a la particion en la que tengo este so
<dannyLopez> no te salen los demas HDD?
<cheleon> no tengo mas hdd, lo que tengo son particiones
<dannyLopez> eso esq ando dormido xD
<cheleon> xD
<cheleon> pues no, se me va directamente al sda1
<cheleon> me sale todo el hdd como si fuera uno
<ELOHIM> alguien me ayuda??
<dannyLopez> y en ese te muestra solo BT?
<cheleon> si
<chilicuil> !ask ELOHIM
<kubot> ELOHIM: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<cheleon> es que es muy raro, yo tengo un hdd de 500 con 3 particiones y ahora mismo en la del BT que no se de cuanto es me sale que pesa los 500
<ELOHIM> kubot: mi wireless dejo de funcionar ya no detecta las redes
<ELOHIM> y el compiz tmapoco funciona no puedo activar los efectos de escritorio
<dannyLopez> ELOHIM: kubot no te va a hablar nunca
<dannyLopez> cheleon: esperate inicio desde BT
<ELOHIM> ???
<ELOHIM> pos esto no lo entiendo
<cheleon> vale, gracias
<chilicuil> ELOHIM: ya con eso, todos vemos tu problema, haz hecho alguna actualizacion ultimamente?
<ELOHIM> se me apago la pc cuando lo intentaba, ahora trato de hacerlo a traves del gestor
<ELOHIM> estoy esperando dice: waiting for apt-get to exit
<cheleon> pero es que creo que se me ha borrado windows
<cheleon> T_T
<cheleon> porque me salia esto
<chilicuil> ELOHIM: umm, ya veo, deja que termine y reinicia, si no funciona entonces cuando inicies la proxima vez escoge una de las opciones del kernel que esta mas abajo
<chilicuil> ELOHIM: tengo la sospecha de que ocurrio una actualizacion del kernel y no termino de recompilar los modulos de tus tarjetas de red y video
<ELOHIM> por cierto para que sirven las opciones de abajo cuando bootea, son como restaurar sistema
<dannyLpz> cheleon, cuentame
<cheleon> pues que creo que me ha borrado windows T_T
<cheleon> porque me salen 3 particiones, 2 de ubunto y otra extendida
<cheleon> crees que se me ha borrado?
<dannyLpz> si dices q tu HDD es de 500 y el BT esta pesando 500 claro te formateo el HDD
<cheleon> pero entonces porque me salen 3 particiones?
<cheleon> y no hay alguna forma de recuperar los datos? T_T_TT_T_T_T_T_
<cheleon> jooooooooooooo, porque...
<dannyLpz> que te dice la 3 particion_
<cheleon> como?
<cheleon> yo no veo las 3 particiones desde el navegador ese, pero si mira el grub me sale tres particiones, dos de linux y una extendida
<chilicuil> ELOHIM: no, son diferentes versiones del kernel, desde ahi mismo se configura los parametros que se le pasan al kernel, puedes habilitar/deshabilitar cosas, y si, tambien puedes entrar en modo seguro desde ahi
<dannyLopez> chilicuil: cual es el kernell mas nuevo?
<ELOHIM> ok
<ionwind> hola
<chilicuil> dannyLopez: ummm, la verdad no se, en ubuntu 10.04 tengo este: 2.6.32-26-generic, no se si te refieres a los que maneja ubuntu o al vanilla (kernel.org)
<ionwind> alguien que se entere bien usando el testdisk??
<dannyLopez> chilicuil: ubuntu 10.10
<ELOHIM> reinicie y se actualiza via el gestor
<arescorpio> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux-libre   >>>>2.6.33.2
<chilicuil> dannyLopez: si es en ubuntu puedes verlo, con $ rmadison paquete, en este caso para el kernel $ rmadison linux-image
<ELOHIM> sigue diciendo la red inalambrica esta desactivada
<chilicuil> ELOHIM: reinicia con una version mas antigua
<arescorpio> http://www.kernel.org/  pero no es libre
<ELOHIM> ok
<chilicuil> como que no es libre arescorpio ?
<arescorpio> linux corporativo Vs linux-libre
<arescorpio> ubuntu utiliza el corporativo pero puedes instalarle si gustas linux-libre el precompilado
<chilicuil> arescorpio: ahh, con corporativo supongo que te refieres a firmwares
<arescorpio> para que sea totalmente libre debes utilizar : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux-libre   pero buscate un kernel precompilado (si no sabes compilar )
<Cheleon94> daniel
<chilicuil> ummm, no sabia que en el tree original se incluyeran blobs, interesante, gracias por el link arescorpio
<arescorpio> ;-)
<ionwind> mimecar no consigo terminar de usar el testdisk
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<chilicuil> cya o/
<ionwind> alguien me puede ayudar con el testdisk por favor?
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-31
<dannyLopez> como puedo ver que gestor de sonido tengo pulse o alsa
<fosco_> dannyLopez: ps ax | grep pulse
<fosco_> si sale algo usas pulse
<juanito_> como corro mi w7 por virtual box , tengo el w7 en el disco duro junto al ubuntu u.u
<dannyLopez> fosco_: y cual es mejor alsa o pulse?
<dannyLopez> juanito_: eso se puede hacer?
<fosco_> dannyLopez: no hay un "mejor" en nada
<dannyLopez> ok gracias
<fosco_> juanito_: virtualbox no es para ejecutar sistemas ya instalados
<fosco_> virtualbox crea una máquina virtual y dentro de ella puedes instalar el sistema q quieras
<juanito_> fosco_, me da la opcion para hacerlo
<juanito_> ah ya
<juanito_> fosco_, no me anda el seven al momento de instalar me sale una pantalla negra con 3 opciones y pues nada no anda
<fosco_> ni idea, nunca he instalado un win7
<juanito_> alguien que sepa instalar un win7 home premium
<juanito_> es para trabajo
<dzup2> juanito_: /join #windows
<omikron4> aki encontraras poca ayuda para mocosoft juanito_
<benadicto16_> buenas
<dzup2> juanito_: no molestes, vete a #windows
<omikron4> juanito_: es que ha cambiado algo virtual box tendras que acudir a la pagina que te dieron esta tarde sobre la instalacion ya que ahora lleva cosas como el perfil y todo eso que hay que configurar.. antees era todo en uno
<juanito_> es para virtual box no seas grosero dzup2
<benadicto16_> por casualidad utilizando p0f sin tener conexiones abiertas salieron una larga series de ip's que por curiosidad busca en google (ipb que acaban con nombres de servidores de yahoo) y esta ip en contreto "217.163.21.35" sale en varias paginas como pishing
<benadicto16_> alguna idea? :S
<dannyLopez> al instalar el escritorio kubuntu se instala la versión mas reciente o tengo q agregarle los ppa?
<juanito_> ya veo omikron4 es que eso del perfil no lo veo en el win7
<juanito_> dannyLopez, se
<fosco_> dannyLopez: se instala la más reciente que haya en los repositorios
<omikron4> no es en el win7 sino en el virtualbox juanito_
<juanito_> ok
<omikron4> sigue los pasos que te marca esa pagina y lo haras bien
<dannyLopez> pero toca meterle luego los repos o simplemente se actualiza solita?
<omikron4> en los anteriores habia menos problemas pero parece quehay vientos de cambio
<fosco_> dannyLopez: no tienes q añadir nada
<dannyLopez> ok ;) fosco_ .)
<benadicto16_> disculpar pero nose si deberia de preocuparme
<omikron4> lo que has leido esta tarde, juanito_ es para virtualizar el windows que ya tienes instalado a traves del virtualbox y me parece una gran idea.. asi trabaja como nativo
<juanito_> si grax
<juanito_> lo probare otra vez
<omikron4> por lo tanto... sigue bien esas instrucciones y te ahorras instalar mas a bill gatos
<dzup2> juanito_: aunque sea para virtualbox, creo que instalacion de windows en virtualbox o no es fuera de tema.
<dzup2> juanito_: en dado caso deberia de irse a #virtualbox  si existe
<dannyLopez> si existe #window$ ¬¬
<juanito_> jaja si
<dzup2> juanito_: y si existe, hagase un /join #viretualbox
<dzup2> juanito_: y si existe, hagase un /join #virtualbox
<juanito_> si pero nadie habla u.u
<dzup2> dannyLopez: /join ##windows
 * benadicto16_ esperando ayuda (sentado claro)
<ionwind> yo tambien
<dannyLopez> fosco_: mira que viendo en synaptic dice algo acerca de paquetes renstringidos para kubuntu
<dzup2> benadicto16_: que problema tiene?
<ionwind> pero nadie sabe de testdisk
<omikron4> benadicto16_: que normalmente escribes de pie?? :)
<ionwind> estoy bloqueado
<juanito_> en windows todos hablan en ingles :D
<dannyLopez> dzup: lo anterior fue sarcasmo
<benadicto16_> dzup mira: por casualidad utilizando p0f sin tener conexiones abiertas salieron una larga series de ip's que por curiosidad busca en google (ipb que acaban con nombres de servidores de yahoo) y esta ip en contreto "217.163.21.35" sale en varias paginas como pishing
<omikron4> que es testdisk ionwind?
<benadicto16_> en webs de seguridad estas ips estan marcadas como virus recientes de este mes
<omikron4> pues tendras virus para repartir benadicto16_
<benadicto16_> pero no tenia ninguna conexion abierta como para que el p0f me diera esas direcciones, es mas algunas ips son de servidores de yahoo :S
<benadicto16_> pero como es posible? el SO lo instale ayer
<omikron4> no te habra leido una base de datos?
<benadicto16_> ubuntu 10.04 no lleva nada instalado
<benadicto16_> omikron4, como es posible?
<dzup2> http://217.163.21.35/ dice "Not Found" aqui
<omikron4> es que puede ser una base de datos.. espera para que vea que hace p0f
<benadicto16_> http://www.urlvoid.com/scan/ad.tlvmedia.com
<dzup2> p0f performs passive OS detection based on SYN packets
<benadicto16_> mejor os paso toda la info de consola
<omikron4> p0f - passive os fingerprinting utility, version 2.0.8
<dzup2> !paste benadicto16_
<benadicto16_> http://nopaste.info/5daf0db1d0.html
<benadicto16_> porsupuesto hombre porsupuesto
<omikron4> a mi se me pone a escuchar por eth0
<omikron4> yo diria que son paginas visitadas
<omikron4> fingerprinter = impresion de huella
<benadicto16_> ya te digo que llevo 1 dia con este  OS, jamas visite yahoo o webs relacionadas, es mas muy poco navegue y por paginas seguras
<cousteau> "huella dactilar"
<benadicto16_> y aclaro que esto paso con navegadores cerrados
<omikron4> pues a mi no me sale nada y te aseguro que lo llevo mas de 2 semanas y aun lo tengo escuchando... lo descargaste de ubuntu.com?
<benadicto16_> porsupuesto
<omikron4> pues no se.. no me dice nada.. y lo tenia puesto (el p0f) unos 5 minutos
<benadicto16_> a mi em saltaron
<benadicto16_> a los pocos segundos, sin llegar al minuto
<omikron4> a hi me pillas en ropa interior... lo curioso es que es una utilidad pasiva.. que recibe y por lo visto usas colonia patrick para hombres que dejan huella, (lo siento, era una broma)
<benadicto16_> no la entendi no te disculpes jaja
<dzup2> benadicto16_: sabes que conb eso le hace una huella a su clas C ip que es 192.168.x.x ? eso no le explica nada?
<benadicto16_> no :S
<benadicto16_> bueno en red hay otro pc
<benadicto16_> con win os
<omikron4> parece ser que lo preocupante no son las huellas internas, las de 192.168.x.x sino las otras dzup
<benadicto16_> mirasteis en google esas ips?
<benadicto16_> muchas saltan alertas
<dzup2> heh, bueno esque 192.168.1.201 es su ip :p heh
<dzup2> sudo p0f -r    <--su ip?
<benadicto16_> siguen saltando esas ips...
<dzup2> lo que hace no tiene sentido, pues claro que si netstat -ar   le dara lo mismo heh, digo sigo sin comprender que hace con su auto investigacion :p
<benadicto16_> ni 3 seg
<benadicto16_> dzup2 ??
<omikron4> a mi despues de la introduccion me da esto. benadicto16_...
<omikron4> p0f: listening (SYN) on 'eth0', 262 sigs (14 generic, cksum 0F1F5CA2), rule: 'all'.
<omikron4> y ahi se queda
<benadicto16_> no entiendo que pasa...
<dzup2> no tiene sentido hacerte un sudo p0f -r    a tu misma ip, seria mejor sudo p0f -r  <ip-victima>   porque si usted hace un netstat -ar   seria lo mismo, osea que esta mirando sus propios sockets
<dzup2> no tiene sentido
<omikron4> si lo instalaste ayer puede que tenga sentido pues maverick creo que tiene yahoo como buscador predeterminado
<benadicto16_> dzup, si, pero que relacion tengo yo con esos servidores?
<dzup2> son las paginas del firefox o navegador que estan abiertas, puedo ver que tienes unas de yahoo
<benadicto16_> dzup2, no tengo paginas web abiertas, el navegador esta cerrado
<dzup2> ...o ...haber si esta bien: netstat -ar | grep yahoo
<dzup2> si no es yahoo puede ser el yahoo mensagero
<dzup2> o algo yahoo que tenga
<benadicto16_> dzup, ya, pero no tengo yahoo instalado
<benadicto16_> en la sala linux novatos me indican que puede que sean ataques de maquinas zombies al azar
<dzup2> hmm
<benadicto16_> el netstat -ar | grep yahoo no salio nada
<jesuselifelet_> feliz año nuevo :)
<jesuselifelet_> a todos
<dzup2> benadicto16_:  pues si te pones cuidado, y mantienes tu p0f abierto y navegas a cualquier cosa veras que cambia la ip
<dzup2> benadicto16_: es sencillo de determinar que lo que haces es mirar tu propia maquina
<dzup2> benadicto16_: y a donde conecta, como te digo no tiene sentido, en su caso un tcpdump o un netstat  trabajaria igual
<dzup2> benadicto16_: bueno quizas si tenga sentido, estoy leyendo man p0f
<benadicto16_> con el tcpdump salen las demas conecciones del irc, cosa que en el p0f no
<benadicto16_> dzup2, alguna idea mas? :S
<dzup2> sigue navegando o haciendole x cosa a la victima que quieres y haber si te dice que os tiene
<benadicto16_> dzup2, solo probaba que tal funcionaba p0f sobre el otro pc de mi red
<benadicto16_> y era una prueba unica nada mas halla, lo que pasa es que al ver ese resultado...
<benadicto16_> acabo de encontrar un post de un foro reciente de eeuu que al aprecer esta infectado y dice que el foco es por el internet explorer 8, al aprecer son simples ataques al azar :S
<benadicto16_> gracias a todos en especial a ti dzup2 hasta otra :)
<benadicto16_> feliz añ
<lucassantiagocab> buenas noches gente...
<nasser> hola, alguien sabe si existe algun tema gtk parecido a este: http://leonardomdq.deviantart.com/art/Simple-Lucid-163950448#/d2vvxd2
<nasser> muchisimas gracias :D
<nasser> hola?
<nasser> hay alguien?
<antrax_joz> Papa
<nasser>  hola, alguien sabe si existe algun tema gtk parecido a este: http://leonardomdq.deviantart.com/art/Simple-Lucid-163950448#/d2vvxd2
<nasser> estoy desesperado en encontrarlo!!
<nasser> xd
<dzup2> pues ese mismo
<nasser> dzup2: he buscado por google y no lo encuentro: Blueberry by ~fratrip
<xangua> y leíste la parte que dice 'comming soon' nasser ¿...
<nasser> xangua: si, por eso he preguntado si existe alguno similar
<nasser> pq el comming soon es relativo
<nasser> xD
<dannyLopez> instalando kubuntu me aparecio esto
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/8xzqcYWA
<xangua> como dice el mensaje, tendrás synaptic, el centro de software u otra terminal realizando alguna tarea con apt/aptitude al mismo tiempo ¬¬
<dannyLopez> si, eso lo se, pero el problema es que como hago para aplicar solo esa aplicación?
<xangua> cierra todo lo demás...
<dannyLopez> y despues?
<dannyLopez> ay juemil hice click sin ver y me abrio un teclado en el panel de arriba desia algo del ibus como lo quito?
<ionwind> alguien sabe como se usa el testdisk
<ionwind> he intentado rescatar mi hd pero no hay forma
<sero> hola
<sero> alguien me resuelve una duda
<sero> o unas
<hector> hola
<SynFlag> hector: si?
<hector> soy nuevo por aqui
<xe10> Hola
<SynFlag> bueno no importa eso
<xe10> una preguntita..
<hector> Hola y gracias a todos y feliz año
<xe10> es posible correr el google earth sin una tarjeta grafica?
<hector> si
<SynFlag> xe10: sin tarjeta grafica no tienes video, por tanto no enciende la PC
<xe10> umm
<hector> el google heart no necesita demasiados recursos
<SynFlag> el dijo sin tarjeta
<xe10> a ya..
<SynFlag> no sin una _buena_ tarjeta
<hector> haber logicamente sino hay tarjeta no tendras ninguna vision en la pantalla
<SynFlag> cual tenes xe10 ?
<xe10> porque pedia tarjeta grafica minima de 19MB
<xe10> 16MB
<SynFlag> si eso si
<sero> 0x71
<sero> <skraito> we have awebsite ox71.net
<sero> <skraito> and irc channel on freenode #0x71
<sero> un tipo me dijo esto
<xe10> no se cuanto tengo, SynFlag
<sero> que ago
<SynFlag> xe10: pone lspci y mira, dice videocard
<SynFlag> sero: si, hace spam para que entren al canal
<hector> una cosa necesita registrar mi nick o algo parecido
<sero> eso que es para que el tio aga spam
<hector> ???
<hector> hola hay alguien
<hector> ?
<sero> se
<sero> yo por ejemplo
<hector> mira soy nuevo por aqui necesito registrar mi nick o algo?
<sero> Mmm
<hector> o no solamente entro y ya esta?
<fosco_> hector: no necesitas registro
<KeKo> hector, welcome to the jungle
<KeKo> jejeje
<hector> gracias fosco
<hector> gracias
<hector> de donde soisss?
<fosco_> hector este no es un chat social, es soporte oficial de Ubuntu, si tienes alguna consulta adelante
<Mathiux> Yo estoy actualizando al 10.10 xD
<HornyGirl> fosco_ que antipatico
<xe10> SynFlag, Hola, en el comando lspci, no aparecio ninguna lidea que decia videocard
<SynFlag> ni video?
<xe10> no
<sero> por que cuando he puesto
<sero> en mi terminal who me dice algo y despues puse hello y instale algo y despues me dijo hola mundo?
<sero> ?¿
<KeKo> el 10.10 rules
<KeKo> esta chulito
<KeKo> zZzZzz
<SynFlag> sero
<SynFlag> no es posible eso
<SynFlag> xe10: lspci | grep VGA
<SynFlag> y que sale?
<KeKo> sero, q intentas hacer?
<KeKo> a ver si puedo apoyar algo
<xe10> SynFlag, me aparecio esto:
<xe10> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)
<SynFlag> si es una vanta
<SynFlag> si corre el google earth
<SynFlag> instalaste los driver ya xe10 ?
<xe10> unn me parece que no..
<xe10> no hice ninguna instalacion de drivers..
<sero> nose
<sero> pero para que sirve eso
<SynFlag> xe10: pone esto, en terminal, glxinfo | grep direct
<sero> keko
<sero> sabes algo de lo que dije
<Mathiux> Espero no tener que luchar con los driver de video en 10.10
<Mathiux> Es la muerte con mis placa ATI
<xe10> SynFlag, voy a instalar mesa-utils para ese programa, estoy leyendo ahorita esta pagina http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Aceleraci%C3%B3n_gr%C3%A1fica y dice eso..
<HornyGirl> <http://ln-s.net/8JHQ> (at www.guia-ubuntu.org)
<SynFlag> xe10: pon esto sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<xe10> ok.
<jmanuel_cool> saludos a toitos
<hector__> hola buenas no encuentro canales donde se hable ne español
<HornyGirl> hola
<hector__> alguien puede ayudarme?
<HornyGirl> aca se habla español
 * xe10 le mete un lapaso a hector__ 
<xe10> xD
<SynFlag> hector__: que problema tienes?
<hector__> entro en el apartado de canales pero son todos en ingles...
<SynFlag> hector__: como iguales?
 * SynFlag no entiende
<hector__> hay algun filtrado para obtener solo canales en español?
<SynFlag> no que yo sepa
<hector__> de informatica
<hector__> hacking
<SynFlag> pero terminan en -es
<hector__> seguridad informatica
<xangua>  /list *es ,o algo así
<SynFlag> lo mejor en seguridad no lo vas a encontrar en español hector__
<hector__> si y tampoco van a estar aqui solo pretendo encontrar a gente que le interese el tema
<xe10> SynFlag, en el comando plxinfo direct dice: "direct renering: Yes"
<SynFlag> hector__: #remote-exploit
<SynFlag> bien
<SynFlag> esta pareciera
<SynFlag> ahora
<dzup2> hector__: las reglas de freenode es no permitir esa clase de canales, asi que estas en el irc incorrecto.
<SynFlag> glxgears
<SynFlag> y si se mueve bien
<SynFlag> los engranajes
<SynFlag> y cuantos FPS dice
<SynFlag> dzup: donde esta esa regla?, esta lleno de esos canales
<SynFlag> dzup2: donde esta esa regla?, esta lleno de esos canales
<dzup2> SynFlag: http://freenode.net   *click*
<HornyGirl> Title: About the Network (at freenode.net)
<xe10> SynFlag, si se mueven
<SynFlag> gracias HornyGirl
<SynFlag> xe10: y cuantos FPS da?
<xe10> SynFlag, aparece algo de: 227 frames in 5.0 seconds
<SynFlag> dzup2: yo conte mas de 15 canales asi... por algo hace mas de 5 años que estan
<SynFlag> son pocos
<SynFlag> pero vale
<hector__> dzup2 como los encuentro hay algun tipo de filtro para encotnrarlos
<hector__> e encontrado hacker.org
<xe10> SynFlag, ya no te molesto mas :) Voy a ver como continuo pa adelante, seguire leyendo..
<xe10> gracias
<dzup2> mira http://freenode.net/policy.shtml   busca por offtopic, ahi te dice que clase de canales son permitidos en la red
<HornyGirl> Title: freenode: Policies (at freenode.net)
<cousteau> qué diablos es HornyGirl? un bot nuevo?
<dzup2> heh
<dzup2> http://yahoo.com
<HornyGirl> Title: Yahoo! Argentina (at yahoo.com)
<dzup2> no no es bot
<SynFlag> dzup2: yo te digo que canales asi hay como hace mas de 5 años, y me quedo corto
<dzup2> ahh si es bot :p bomber
<dzup2> y es un bot argentino :p
<cousteau> dzup2, lol
 * cousteau hace /query a HornyGirl 
<dzup2> dzup2: !version
<dzup2> (20:38:39) HornyGirl: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<dzup2> es supyboottttttttttttt
<cousteau> es _un_ supybot...
<SynFlag> !ping
<HornyGirl> pong
<kubot> p0ng!
<dzup2> :p
<cousteau> bien, se puede liar...
<dzup2>  /whois HornyGirl
<dzup2> nn se te olvido un robot!
<cousteau> dzup2, mejor seguimos en offtopic, que si no es mucho flood
<HornyGirl> dzup2 si no molesto me quedo ^^
<cousteau> HornyGirl, lo de poner el título de cada link puede ser algo molesto... no sé qué dirán los ops
<HornyGirl> aun me faltan configuraciones, perdón
<sero> synflag
<SynFlag> sero
<sero> tu eres un op del irc
<SynFlag> sero: de un canal, por?
<sero> es malo el canal 0x71
<SynFlag> no entiendo la pregunta
<sero> que tu eres un op del irc
<sero> jordan.freenode.net
<cousteau> sero, no parece malo, por qué?
<sero> yo no me puedo conectar hay
<sero> porque no soy operador irc
<cousteau> sero, de todas formas mejor seguir en offtopic
<sero> synflag entra en offtopic
<SynFlag> no se donde es
<SynFlag> xD
<sero> no que va entra enga va
<SynFlag> no se el canal
<SynFlag> !offtopic
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<SynFlag> !list
<sero> !list
<QuestionMark> buenas
 * Brahem feliz año nuevo anticipado saludos a todos ;)
<QuestionMark> felicidades
<R00teR> nas!
<carlos_> hola
<R00teR> holas
 * curiousx hola
<R00teR> :)
<carlos_> vosotros habeios utilizado ssh?
<QuestionMark> alguien ha instalado moodle sobre Maverick ?
<Cibort> Hoy actualice ubuntu
<Cibort> Y no se ven los videos de youtube
<Mathiux> Cibort,  yo los veo perfecto
<Mathiux> con Chrome.
<R00teR> tendras que instalarte flash
<Cibort> R00teR
<Cibort> Tengo Adobe Flash Player 10
<Cibort> De hecho escucho todo el audio
<mama21mama> como sabe que lo tiene?
<Cibort> Pero no veo el video
<mama21mama> about:plugins
<mama21mama> en firefox
<Cibort> mama21mama, por que los veia
<Cibort> Antes de la actualizacion
<mama21mama> reinstalale el flash
<Cibort> Shockwave Flash
<Cibort>     Archivo: libflashplayer.so
<Cibort>     Versión:
<Cibort>     Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102
<Cibort> Tipo MIME 	Descripción 	Sufijos 	Habilitado
<Cibort> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Sí
<Cibort> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Sí
<Cibort> mama21mama, fue lo primero que hice
<Cibort> Y nada
<Cibort> Estaba apunto de instalar gnash, pero se me ocurrio
<mama21mama> remove todo el flash
<Cibort> Pasar primero por aca
<QuestionMark> alguien ha instalado moodle sobre Maverick ?
<Cibort> Voy a removerlo
<Cibort> Listo ya le puse desinstalar completamente en synaptic
<R00teR> Cibort, tienes application/futuresplash?
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> application/futuresplash FutureSplash Player spl Sí
<R00teR> q rro
<R00teR> raro*
<Cibort> Pero ya desinstale todo
<Cibort> Y estoy instalando
<R00teR> has vuelto a reinstalar shockwave
<Cibort> En eso esta, descargando los paquetes
<R00teR> a ver que pasa
<Cibort> A mi igual me parecio raro
<Cibort> Se escuchaba todo el video
<Cibort> Si yo le hacia click, podia controlar la pausa
<Cibort> Adelantar, etc
<Cibort> Pero no veia ni los controles
<Cibort> Todo en gris
<R00teR> si no te funciona puedes probar a descargarlo de la pagina de adobe
<Cibort> Volvio
<Cibort> a pasar lo mismo
<R00teR> reiniciaste el explorador?
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> Voy a probar descargandolo de adobe
<R00teR> mira a ver
<Cibort> Si el problema persiste, entonces es otro el problema
<R00teR> es posible si
<R00teR> usas firefox
<R00teR> no?
<R00teR> de todas formas remove antes de instalar el de adobe
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> Firefox
<Cibort> Removi todo
<R00teR> ya descargaste?
<R00teR> a ver si asi va bien
<Cibort> Esta instalando
<Cibort> Se instalo
<Cibort> Veamos
<Cibort> Que paso
<Cibort> R00teR
<Cibort> Sige igual
<R00teR> joer
<Cibort> Te paso una captura
<R00teR> es raro
<Cibort> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/959/pantallazobg.png
<Cibort> Escucho todo el audio
<Cibort> Pero no veo nada
<R00teR> pues es un poco raro
<R00teR> nunca lo vi
<Cibort> Probare con Chromium
<Cibort> Tal vez pase algo con firefox
<R00teR> eso iba a decirte
<R00teR> igual no es por flash sino por firefox
<Cibort> uuuuuuufffffffff
<Cibort> Es Firefox
<Cibort> Chromium corre bien
<R00teR> prueba a reinstalar firefox?
<R00teR> igual cambio alguna carpeta al actualizar
<R00teR> ...
<Cibort> Hago un backup rapido de mis cosas en Firefox y lo reinstalo
<R00teR> pues a ver si asi funciona
<Cibort> Listo
<Cibort> Reinstalando
<R00teR> a ver si hay suerte
<R00teR> a mi nada mas instalar ubuntu ya se ven los videos
<Cibort> Yo nunca habia tenido problemas
<R00teR> desde que version has actualizado
<Cibort> No hice un Upgrade, fue un simple update
<R00teR> a lo mejor convenia hacerlo jejeje
<Cibort> Ocupo Lucid
<Cibort> No quiero irme a Maverick
<chilicuil> lucid rlz
<Cibort> Reinicio
<R00teR> oks
<R00teR> suerte
<Cibort> R00teR
<R00teR> dime
<Cibort> Elimine todo
<Cibort> Y reinstale
<Cibort> Incluyendo los complementos, todo
<R00teR> y sige igual?
<Cibort> Si
<R00teR> madre mia
<R00teR> que cosa mas rara
<R00teR> pues se me ocurre que pruebes en el canal #ubuntu
<R00teR> alli ahora hay muchos programadores
<R00teR> esta en ingles
<R00teR> pero seguro que te pueden ayudar
<R00teR> ten en cuenta que en españa son las 6 de la mañana
<Cibort> Tengo una mala suerte para las actualizaciones
<R00teR> y alla seran las 12 o la 1
<dzup2> oyes que firefox es?
<R00teR> no te desanimes hombre
<Cibort> Hace 2 meses actualice el kernel y mi PC se tardaba 5 min en iniciar, y normalmente tardaba 40 seg
<R00teR> piensa que con chrome te va bien
<Cibort> Espere un mes entero para un kernel nuevo
<Cibort> xd
<R00teR> joer jaja
<Cibort> <R00teR> piensa que con chrome te va bien
<Cibort> Pensaba igual
<Cibort> Al menos funciona por otra via
<R00teR> al mal tiempo buena cara
<R00teR> jeje
<Cibort> dzup2
<R00teR> de todas formas yo probaria a plantear el problema en el canal de ubuntu en ingles
<Cibort> dzup2: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; es-ES; rv:1.9.2.13) Gecko/20101206 Ubuntu/10.04 (lucid) Firefox/3.6.13
<R00teR> estoy seguro que te lo solucionan
<dzup2> hmm ese me va bien ami
<dzup2> mira haz esto
<Cibort> Lo hare, R00teR
<Cibort> Te leo, dzup2
<dzup2> cierra firefox  todos.
<dzup2> abre consola y
<francisco> alguien sabe como mandar pidgin y exaile a systray en xfce?
<francisco> cada que clickeo cerrar se sale de la appp
<dzup2> cd; mv .mozilla .mozilla-bk
<juanito_> no abre mi dvd como lo monto ?
<Cibort> Ya
<Cibort> Lo puse
<dzup2> http://youtube.com  *click* y instala el flash player de donde te sugiere
<francisco> juanito_
<francisco> agergaste la clave dpg?
<juanito_> ?
<francisco> o eres noob
<francisco> ok
<juanito_> que clave
<juanito_> soy noob
<francisco> http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/05/02/que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-10-04-lts-paso-a-paso/
<Cibort> dzup2
<Cibort> No paso nada
<francisco> o que version instalaste
<Cibort> Sige igual
<francisco> juanito_ que versión instañlaste
<Cibort> Lo unico que ahora esta sin nada
<dzup2> hmm a mi si me va
<Cibort> Como lo vuelvo al estado anterior?
<dzup2> si si, pero no te sale una cosa como que necesitas instalar el flash player?
<juanito_> 10.10
<Cibort> No
<dzup2> en la pagina de youtube?
<Cibort> Sale igual que antes
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> Mira te mando capturA
<dzup2> ke raro
<francisco> en ese mismo link que te paséviene exactamente el msimo tutorial
<francisco> que hacer paso a paso
<francisco> para que jale todo
<francisco> tu grafica, wireless, etc
<francisco> sigue paso a paso las recomendaciones
<francisco> per ojo no la que te poasé de 10.04
<francisco> tienes que buscar el turtorial para 10.10
<Cibort> dzup2
<Cibort> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3008/pantallazoxi.png
<juanito_> ?
<dzup2> Cibort: sudo apt-get install  flashplugin-installer gnash flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound   flashplugin-nonfree     gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash
<Cibort> Instalando
<Cibort> Pero dzup2
<Cibort> En Chrome funciona
<Cibort> Bien todo
<dzup2> cierras el firefox (todos los firefoxes)
<dzup2> y abres firefox
<dzup2> "como usuario" normal, no como root
<R00teR> Cibort, usas 32 bits no?
<Cibort> Nucleo pae
<Cibort> dzup2
<Cibort> Ya se instalo lo que me pediste
<Cibort> linx@linx-laptop:~$ killall firefox
<Cibort> firefox: proceso no encontrado
<Cibort> Y le mande un kill a firefox
<mama21mama> youtube poses usar html5
<mama21mama> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<mama21mama> mejor que flash.
<Cibort> No funciono :/
<R00teR> y has probado el gnash?
<dzup2> Cibort:  whereis libflashplayer.so
<Cibort> Lo raro es que escucho todo el audio
<Cibort> Le acertaste
<Cibort> linx@linx-laptop:~$ whereis libflashplayer.so
<Cibort> libflashplayer:
<francisco> que problema tiene cibort
<dzup2> no lo tienes
<Cibort> No esta
<dzup2> lo copas
<dzup2> ocupas
<mama21mama> dije que haga un about:plugins
<Cibort> mama21mama
<mama21mama> hace mas de 30 mni
<Cibort> Es que
<Cibort> Te lo copypastie
<dzup2> aparte para matar firefox no es asi
<Cibort> Y decia que si
<dzup2> killall firefox-bin
<Cibort> Shockwave Flash
<Cibort>     Archivo: libflashplayer.so
<Cibort>     Versión:
<Cibort>     Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102
<Cibort> Tipo MIME 	Descripción 	Sufijos 	Habilitado
<Cibort> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Sí
<Cibort> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Sí
<Cibort> mama21mama, lo puse recien
<Cibort> Y eso aparece
<Cibort> Listo, dzup2
<dzup2> pstree -u $WHOAMI| grep firefox   asi lo puedes comprobar
<dzup2> entonces mira escribe esto:
<r0z4> holaa algun comando en linux para obtener el magic number de un archivo,???
<dzup2>  /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/plugin-container /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<dzup2> pero como no tienes el libflashplayer.so
<dzup2> debes encontrarlo y meterlo ahi
<dzup2> /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/
<dzup2> para que se lea
<Cibort> Okey
<francisco> cibort estas salado
<dzup2> si quieres lo pego y lo agarras de ahi
<francisco> yo si puedo usar el html5
<francisco> D=
<Cibort> Okey!
<Cibort> Mejor
<francisco> wow va mas fluido que flash player
<francisco> genial
<juanito_> el i9 acepta html5
<dzup2> Cibort: te voy a pegar el archivo .so ese
<dzup2> para que lo bajes
<dzup2> como root creas esta estructura si no existe
<dzup2> /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/
<dzup2> y lo copias ahi
<Cibort> Lo hago ahora
<mama21mama> francisco, de nada.. de nada.
<dzup2> wget http://ompldr.org/vNnNreQ/libflashplayer.so; cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<dzup2> Cibort: /bin/sh /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/run-mozilla.sh /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox-bin
<Cibort> Descargando
<dzup2> creo que mencionaste que usabamos el mismo
<dzup2> sino averiguatelas donde estaria
<dzup2> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/run-mozilla.sh   <---en firefox-3.6.13 es lo importante que sepas
<dzup2> o haces
<dzup2> whereis run-mozilla.sh
<dzup2> y lo corres desde ahi
<Cibort> cp: no se puede crear el fichero regular «/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so»: Permiso denegado
<Cibort> Le pongo un sudo
<Cibort> ?
<dzup2> como sudo
<dzup2> si
<dzup2> tambien creas el directorio con sudo
<Cibort> Si el directorio lo cree como root
<dzup2> /bin/sh /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox    <----despues que cierres todos los firefox haces eso.
<francisco> alguien sabe como puedo mandar a systray pidgin y eaxaile cuando doy click a cerrar?
<Cibort> linx@linx-laptop:~$ whereis run-mozilla.sh
<Cibort> run-mozilla:
<R00teR> el whereis no te encuentra nada jeje
<Cibort> XD
<dzup2> sudo updatedb <--
<dzup2> whereis run-mozilla.sh
<Cibort> 2010-12-31 03:01:45 (76,5 KB/s) - «libflashplayer.so.1» guardado [11942108/11942108]
<dzup2> ojo   ...se llama .1   cambialo que termine en .so cuando copies
<Cibort> Ya, cambiado
<dzup2> debes de copiarlo que termine en .so (importante)
<Cibort> Abri nautilus en root y ahi lo veo en .so
<Cibort> Pero cuando hago whereis
<Cibort> No esta
<dzup2> sudo updatedb
<mama21mama> francisco, pidgin tiene por defecto eso en su config.
<mama21mama> al igual que exaile.
<Cibort> Okey
<francisco> mmm pero es que uso xfce
<francisco> y no se donde
<francisco> xD
<MichaelSOG> deberia estar en la home igual francisco
<Cibort> Ahi se esta ejecutando el comando dzup2 (aun que no dice nada)
<Cibort> Ya esta listo
<francisco> ok
<francisco> que valor modifico?
<dzup2> Cibort: ese updatedb tardara algo, despues podras usar whereis con confianza pues ya tendras todos los archivos indexados en la base de datos de locale
<Gero> Hola, disculpen ¿que cliente de IRC estan usando?
<francisco> xchat
<R00teR> xchat
<dzup2> ahora whereis <prog>
<dzup2> yo pidgin
<Gero> ¿como hago para que guarde mi nick y los canales el xchat? cada vez que lo abro no aparecen mas -.-"
<Cibort> linx@linx-laptop:~$ whereis <prog>
<Cibort> bash: error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado `newline'
<francisco> a eso no se
<francisco> yp siempre tengo que darle /join
<mama21mama> Gero, ctrol+s
<mama21mama> ctrl+s
<mama21mama> llena los campos alli y liso.
<mama21mama> tambien en editar.
<R00teR> Cibort,
<R00teR> porque no pruebas a copiarlo con sudo nautilus
<R00teR> buscas la ruta y lo pegas
<R00teR> a mi me sale en flashplugin-installer
<Cibort> Pero
<Cibort> Y donde lo pego?
<Gero> Listo ;D ¿y como guardo los canales?
<R00teR> yo tengo una carpeta en /usr/lib que se llama flashplugin-installer
<R00teR> y me aparece ahi dentro el libflashplayer.so
<mama21mama> aqui va /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<Cibort> R00teR
<Cibort> Ahi esta
<R00teR> te aparece ahi dentro?
<mama21mama> si usa firefox si
<Cibort> Si R00teR
<R00teR> y en la carpeta que pone mama21mama
<R00teR> ?
<Cibort> Ahi no
<mama21mama> que ahi va coño
<dzup2> Cibort: mira los mios http://pastebin.ca/2034861
<dzup2> di me si tienes esos ahi?
<R00teR> yo ahi tengo uno que se llama libflashplayeralternative.so
<dzup2> si quieres como tenemos el mismo firefox y mismo ubuntu te hago un archivo .gz y lo bajas
<R00teR> libflashplayer-alternative.so
<dzup2> Cibort: ya para que tengas hasta el pdf como yo heh
<mama21mama> 01:44 <Cibort> Y no se ven los videos de youtube | 03:14 siguen sin flash xD
<Cibort> Si, ademas de eso
<Cibort> Tengo
<Cibort> nphelix.so
<R00teR> jaja mama21mama
<R00teR> tema escabroso
<Cibort> Y  nphelix.xpt
<dzup2> Cibort: tienes los mismos que yo?
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> Pero con esos 2 ademas
<dzup2> hmm
<Cibort> mama21mama, no los veo, pero si los escucho
<mama21mama> un avance xD
<Cibort> Es que siempre
<Cibort> Los he escuchado xD
<Cibort> De hecho
<Cibort> Si hago click
<dzup2> /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/
<dzup2> libflashplayer.so
<dzup2> te da lo mismo?
<Cibort> Por ejemplo, en donde deberian estar los controles del reproductor
<Cibort> De youtube
<Cibort> Todo funciona
<mama21mama> bajate el ultimo firefox de la web oficial y lo pones en /opt/firefox luego haces un lanzador alli y proba.
<dzup2> ls /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/
<dzup2> libflashplayer.so   <--- te da ese mismo resultado Cibort?
<Cibort> Salvo por que una pantalla gris sobre el
<Cibort> dzup2
<Cibort> linx@linx-laptop:~$  ls /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/
<Cibort> libflashplayer.so
<dzup2> mira que estamos ifguales
<dzup2> y a mi me va super bien
<R00teR> a mi me va super bien tambien
<R00teR> y no tengo adobe-flashplugin
<Cibort> Tengo una suerte para las actualizaciones...
<R00teR> xd
<Cibort> XD
<dzup2> Cibort: firefox --version
<dzup2> Mozilla Firefox 3.6.13, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2010 mozilla.org
<dzup2> Cibort: que dice el suyo?
<Cibort> Mozilla Firefox 3.6.13, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2010 mozilla.org
<R00teR>  ls /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/
<R00teR> ls: no se puede acceder a /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<dzup2> uname -a ?
<R00teR> firefox --version
<R00teR> Mozilla Firefox 3.6.13, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2010 mozilla.org
<R00teR> jejeje
<Cibort> Linux linx-laptop 2.6.32-27-generic-pae #49-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 00:07:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<dzup2> uname -a
<dzup2> Linux mascota 2.6.32-26-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 09:00:03 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Cibort> Aun no haces
<Cibort> Mi actualizacion dzup2
<Cibort> XD
<Cibort> La que me jodio todo
<Cibort> Xd
<dzup2> sera por eso?
<R00teR> uname -a
<R00teR> Linux carlos-EP45-UD3LR 2.6.35-24-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 03:21:31 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Cibort> Mira, pensar que hace 2 horas
<dzup2> antes de tu actualizacion ...trabajaba?
<Cibort> Todo iba de maravilla
<dzup2> hmm algo paso
<R00teR> haz downgrade
<R00teR> jaja
<dzup2> entonces aljo se te jodio, pues mira tenemos exactamente lo mismo heh
<dzup2> y ami me va bien
<Cibort> Excepto la actualizacion
<R00teR> ciborg
<R00teR> has probado gnash
<Cibort> Eso iba a hacer
<Cibort> Pero dije
<Cibort> Que mejor preguntaba acas
<dzup2> bueno saberlo, asi no me actualizo el kernel :p
<Cibort> Aca*
<Cibort> Y luego lo actualizaba
<dzup2> Cibort: y si entras con el kernel viejo desde grub ?
<Cibort> (Menos mal que le hice un backup a Firefox)
<Cibort> dzup2, okey
<Cibort> Reinicio
<dzup2> ok
 * dzup2 todo un detective :p
<R00teR> vaya odisea
<R00teR> jajaj
<dzup2> ...esa yerba estaba buena
<R00teR> joer las 7 y medi
<R00teR> abra que irse a dormir
<R00teR> Cibort,
<Cibort> Siento
<R00teR> como vas?
<Cibort> La tardanza
<Cibort> Probe 2 kernels
<Cibort> Viejos
<Cibort> linx@linx-laptop:~$ uname -a
<Cibort> Linux linx-laptop 2.6.32-26-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:31:20 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<R00teR> el que tiene dzup
<Cibort> Estoy por el mismo que dzup2
<R00teR> si
<R00teR> y funciono?
<Cibort> No es el kernel, yo creo que junto con el
<Cibort> Alguna de las actualizaciones
<Cibort> Cambio algo
<R00teR> omg!
<dzup2> yo no me referia al kernel en si, a la posibilidad de algun modulo o algo pero veo que movio otra cosa
<Cibort> Que idiota soy
<Cibort> Debimos probar primero si era el flash
<Cibort> El flash funciona con otros reproductores
<R00teR> O.o
<Cibort> Recien lo probe
<Cibort> A la perfeccion
<R00teR> y con chrome tambien
<R00teR> eso ya lo dijiste
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> Pero en youtube no
<dzup2> no tendra la laptop enbrujada?
<R00teR> jaja
<Cibort> XD
<R00teR> yo probaria mozilla-plugin-gnash
<dzup2> y ningun video de youtube se mira?
<Cibort> No
<R00teR> o swfdec-mozilla
<Cibort> Ni uno
<R00teR> por descartar que no quede
<Cibort> Eso si fue lo primero que probe dzup2
<dzup2> Cibort: de que pais es?
<Cibort> Yo soy Chileno
<dzup2> hmmm le banearon la youtube
<R00teR> joer me acabo de enterar que la 11.04 no trae gnome
<Cibort> dzup2 estoy desconectado de mi cuenta
<dzup2> broma
<R00teR> que fuerte
<Cibort> No R00teR, no trae
<Cibort> Jajajaja lo se dzup2
<Cibort> Tu de donde eres?
<R00teR> pues menuda patada...
<Cibort> Viene con un escritorio nuevo R00teR
<R00teR> si unity
<R00teR> para complicar mas las cosas
<R00teR> :S
<Cibort> No quiero juzgarlo sin probarlo
<Cibort> Pero pense lo mismo que tu
<Cibort> xd
<R00teR> es que es muy fuerte eh
<Cibort> Yo cuando supe
<Cibort> Dije... Cuando termine el support de mi LTS, vuelvo a Debian
<R00teR> sera la mejor opción
<R00teR> joer pero no me parece bien que lo cambien ahora
<R00teR> igual que sacan kubuntu
<R00teR> que saquen gnomebuntu
<Cibort> Mira hay muchas cosas que no me ha gustado, por ejemplo que sacaran Usplash
<Cibort> Y pidgin
<R00teR> y aptitude
<Cibort> Fueron cosas menores, pero el Usplash aun no lo puedo suplir
<Cibort> Sige apareciendome en morado el inicio
<Cibort> El login si lo cambie, pero no el cargador
<R00teR> yo creo que la van a cagar
<R00teR> han ido muy bien estos años
<R00teR> y ahora la van a liar parda
<Cibort> Yo creo
<Cibort> Que se tomaron a pecho
<Cibort> Lo que dijo el director del proyecto
<Cibort> "Ubuntu sera el Mac de linux"
<R00teR> pf
<Cibort> Pretenden eliminar todo lo que sea terminal
<R00teR> pues todas las HOWTO al carajo
<Cibort> Bueno a Stallman no le gustan las howto
<Cibort> Que digamos
<Cibort> xd
<Gero> yo ahora estoy usando Sabayon y estoy mucho mas conforme que con Ubuntu
<Cibort> Yo lo unico que me retrasa volver a debian es mandar todo a backup
<R00teR> ni la conozco
<R00teR> Cibort,
<Gero> esta basada en Gentoo
<R00teR> eso tampoco tardas tanto
<Cibort> No, pero que no se me olvide
<Cibort> Nada si
<Cibort> xd
<R00teR> jaja
<R00teR> eso puede ser
<Cibort> Desde los iconos
<Cibort> Hasta los temas
<Cibort> Algunas configuraciones importantes
<R00teR> no lo pienses mucho
<R00teR> jajaja
<Cibort> Cuando pase de Jaunty a Lucid
<Cibort> Se me quedaron muchas cosas
<Cibort> Y eso que saque 2 DVD y 1 CD
<Cibort> Llenos
<Cibort> xd
<Cibort> Lo demas lo borre, no me interesaba mucho
<Gero> soy bastante newbie en IRC, tengo una pregunta ¿puedo entrar a cualquier canal desde el servidor de irc.freenode.net o cada canal necesita que estes en su server? es una pregunta muy de ovato pero no uso casi nunca el IRC =P XD
<Cibort> Gero
<Cibort>  /join #canal
<Cibort> Para salir
<Cibort>  /part #canal
<Cibort> O /leave #canal
<Cibort> Dependiendo de tu cliente
<R00teR> puedes entrar a cualquier canal de ESE servidor
<R00teR> como es logico
<Cibort> Siempre y cuando puedas
<Gero> ok, gracias, estoy en xchat
<R00teR> desde irc.freenode.net no puedes entrar a irc.irc-hispano.org
<Cibort> Algunos no te dejan :þ
<R00teR> por ejemplo
<R00teR> jeje
<Cibort> Tienen solo invitados
<Cibort> Por ejemplo
<R00teR> yo ahora estoy en los dos
<R00teR> con xchat a la vez
<Cibort> Yo Konversation (pero ocupo gnome)
<R00teR> jur
<R00teR> y eso?
<Cibort> Me gusta este programa
<R00teR> se te antojo
<R00teR> jejeje
<Gero> claro, se que se pueden tener varios servidores pero no se como te das cuanta en que server tenes que entrar para cada canal
<Cibort> Cuando ocupaba Windows... Aya por....Varios años atras XDDDDDDDDD
<R00teR> Gero,  a la izquierda te sale el arbol de servidores y debajo los canales a los que estas conectado
<Cibort> Ocupaba mIRC y tenia mi propio script hecho por mi
<Cibort> Tenia demasiadas cosas
<R00teR> joer
<Cibort> Estaba muy completo, en mis tiempos libres
<Cibort> Scripteaba
<R00teR> yo sigo usando windows :(
<Cibort> Pero
<R00teR> he intentado deshacerme de el pero es como una lapa
<R00teR> jajaj
<Cibort> Ya queria algo mas simple y que soportara bien el multiserver
<Cibort> Y el konversation me gusto
<R00teR> la verdad no lo he probado
<Gero> okay, listo, muchas gracias, mañana me conecto de vuelta aunque hace tiempo que no uso mas Ubuntu =P
<R00teR> el mIRC si
<Cibort> Tiene muchas cosas que me gustaria que no tubiese
<R00teR> de nada Gero  hasta mañana
<Cibort> Por ejemplo, no es capaz de hacer /mode #canal +o user1 user2 user3...
<Cibort> Por ejemplo, no es capaz de hacer /mode #canal +ooo user1 user2 user3...
<Cibort> Debe hacerlo uno por uno
<R00teR> que pereza
<Cibort> Por que ocupas windows R00teR?
<Cibort> Trabajo?
<R00teR> Cibort, por desgracia siempre sale algo
<R00teR> en la escuela lo tenemos que usar
<R00teR> aqui en casa lo uso para itunes
<R00teR> y para juegos jaj
<Cibort> Jajajajajajaja yo igual lo ocupo para itunes
<Cibort> Pero eso es una vez a las quinientas
<Cibort> En diciembre ocupe 2 veces Windows
<R00teR> no se como todavia no han sacado un programa como itunes
<Cibort> Las 2 por itunes
<R00teR> jajaja
<Cibort> Los hay R00teR, en linux
<R00teR> si pero no para lo que yo los quiero
<Cibort> Pero si tienes iOS 4
<Cibort> Estas jodido
<R00teR> para sincronizar aplis
<R00teR> no funciona na
<Cibort> Si hay
<Cibort> El libmobilepod no se cuanto
<Cibort> Ya te digo
<R00teR> tengo ios 4.1
<R00teR> a falta de que salga el jail 4.2
<R00teR> y actualizarlo
<R00teR> esa es otra
<R00teR> a ver como actualizas iphone con linux
<R00teR> :S
<Cibort> libimobiledivice
<Cibort> Se llama
<Cibort> Funciona para iOS inferior a 4
<Cibort> xD
<Cibort> Yo tengo un ipod touch 4G
<Cibort> Con iOS 4.2
<Cibort> Y no se monta en linux, con suerte logre montar para pasar fotos
<Cibort> Perdon, en Ubuntu (no se si en otras distros)
<R00teR> si si
<R00teR> hablamos de ubuntu eje
<Cibort> Yo no ocupo Windows para nada, excepto eso
<R00teR> a mi para pasar fotos y musica me funciona con maveric
<R00teR> pero aplis no he probado
<Cibort> Mis otros 3 PC tienen Ubuntu tambien
<R00teR> y para jugar
<Cibort> R00teR instala el
<R00teR> lo uso para jugar al left 4 dead
<R00teR> jajaja
<R00teR> wine
<Cibort> libimobiledivice
<R00teR> ah
<R00teR> sip
<R00teR> tendre que probarlo
<R00teR> he guardado la pagina en google
<R00teR> para mas tarde :P
<Cibort> http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<Cibort> Hay un video ahi (creo... Por que veo algo gris xD)
<R00teR> si
<R00teR> hay un video
<R00teR> iphone support
<R00teR> ubuntu 10.04
<R00teR> lo probare
<dzup2> hmm le puse unity a mi lucid y se mira bonito :p
<Cibort> Yo me consegi todas las aplicaciones que ocupaba en la universidad, para linux (algunas me costaron bastante)
<Cibort> Y en juegos, no se que juegas
<Cibort> Yo solo Age of empires
<Cibort> II
<Cibort> Y el wine lo corre de maravillas
<R00teR> dzup2,  que tal es?
<dzup2> se mira bonito
<Cibort> Jajajajajaja
<R00teR> jejeje
<R00teR> wine es la hostia
<R00teR> la verdad
<Cibort> Por cierto, dzup2
<R00teR> yo he probado algunos juegos y van fenomenal
<Cibort> De donde eres=?
<R00teR> pero no van exactamente igual y para configurarlos pff
<R00teR> jeej
<R00teR> joder ahora me pica la curiosidad del unity
<R00teR> jajaaj
<R00teR> lo malo es el shell
<dzup2> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<dzup2> asi instalas unity
<Cibort> Por cierto R00teR, esa es otra cosa que desparece
<Cibort> Ubuntu Netbook
<Cibort> Se fusiona con Ubuntu Desktop
<Cibort> Por el tema de unity
<R00teR> bueno eso no me afecta personalmente
<R00teR> supongo que a mucha gente si
<Cibort> No creo
<dzup2> a los programadores
<dzup2> a modificar codigo heh
<R00teR> oye dzup2 pero unity que shell usa??
<dzup2> sepa yo nomas lo instale
<Cibort> Ocupare Chrome, hasta que actualicen de nuevo
<Cibort> Ubuntu
<Cibort> xd
<R00teR> Cibort, xdd
<R00teR> upgrade hombre!
<Cibort> A Maverick?
<Cibort> No XD
<R00teR> si
<dzup2> investigue el comentario ese que hicieron hace rato, y como soy curioso por naturaleza busque diferencias, me di cuenta unity, me puse a ver el proyecto y mire en que paquete de lucid esta incluido y lo instale :p
<R00teR> yo lo tengo va bien
<Cibort> Tube muchos problemas con maverick
<R00teR> joer tantos?
<R00teR> de que tipo
<Cibort> En varios computadores
<R00teR> dzup2, lo cambiarias por gnome?
<Cibort> En uno se desconectaba solo de wifi y conectaba, luego a algunos usuarios tenian Wifi y otros no
<Cibort> En otro, actualice desde lucid
<Cibort> Y se peto el grub
<Cibort> Lo reinstale via live CD
<R00teR> hombre eso tiene arreglo
<R00teR> claro
<dzup2> nomas lo adicione , osea en el inicio me permite usar gnome o esto
<Cibort> Pero
<Cibort> Luego aparecia el promp de Grub y no iniciaba
<Cibort> Formatie, pase a Maverick por instalador
<R00teR> me gusta como lo designas como "esto"
<R00teR> jaja
<Cibort> Y ahi esta
<Cibort> No dio mas problemas
<R00teR> Cibort,
<R00teR> veo que todos tus problemas vienen por actualizar
<R00teR> jajajaja
<Cibort> En el PC del wifi, lo formatie, volvi a meterle maverick y volvio a pasar lo mismo
<R00teR> haz instalacion limpia y ya
<Cibort> Le meti lucid y ya
<Cibort> Se soluciono
<R00teR> ah bueno
<R00teR> en ese caso es diferente
<Cibort> Recuerdo que esa vez me ayudaron bastante en el canal
<Cibort> Y no se arreiglo el wifi
<Cibort> Y cable lan no funcionaba (esa era la otra cosa)
<R00teR> !! que raro
<R00teR> todo te pasa a ti jaja
<R00teR> no sera muy nuevo el equipo?
<Cibort> Jajajajajajajaa
<Cibort> El mio si
<Cibort> El otro no
<Cibort> Pero bueno xD
<R00teR> en fin
<Cibort> dzup2
<R00teR> hora de dormir
<Cibort> Cuanto te tardo la instalacion?
<R00teR> 8:12 am
<Cibort> Aca son 4 horas menos
<dzup2> no mas de 4 minutos
<R00teR> Cibort, ya vas a probar!
<R00teR> jajaja
<Cibort> Y luego
<R00teR> te pico la curiosidad como a mi
<Cibort> No me inicie gnome?
<R00teR> si
<Cibort> Con la mala suerte
<Cibort> Que tengo
<Cibort> xd
<R00teR> jajaja
<R00teR> no ombre
<R00teR> te deja elegir el tipo de sesion
<R00teR> eso ha dicho antes
<dzup2> logoff ...y donde das contraseñas escoges el  ubuntu-netbook   como session y das *click* y entras
<Cibort> Lo suponia, es que KDE tardo como 4 horas
<Cibort> En instalarse
<R00teR> pero es que kde son muuuuchos paquetes
<Cibort> Cuando quise tener gnome y KDE
<dzup2> salte logoff y donde dice session pones gnome y das click y entras en gnome :p
<R00teR> depende de la conexion
<Cibort> Si dzup2, eso fue lo primero que me llamo la atencion
<Cibort> Cuando me cambie a lucid :D
<Cibort> Tenia ahi mismo xterm
<Cibort> Creo
<dzup2> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook    <-- muy facil
<Cibort> Ya me convenciste
<Cibort> Veamos
<R00teR> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unity
<R00teR> bueno ya le di
<dzup2> eso no jala en lucid
<R00teR> que sea lo que dios quiera
<R00teR> jajaja
<R00teR> no
<R00teR> es maverick
<dzup2> unity ya ahora se instala en ubuntu-netbook   <---biene ahi, ya no es un paquete solo.
<R00teR> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unity
<dzup2> R00teR: repito eso ya no jala, estas poniendo info vieja, ahora asi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<dzup2> repito el paquete unity ya va por otro lado
<Cibort> sudo apt-get update <---------- No se si les pasa a ustedes
<Cibort> Pero cuando actualizo los repositorios
<R00teR> a mi me funciona dzup2
<Cibort> Se me queda pegado en "Translation-ES"
<dzup2> bueno ami no
<Cibort> Tengo como 30 repositorios, se que es lento el tema
<Cibort> Pero ese consume todo
<Cibort> El tiempo
<Cibort> Y es de los oficiales de ubuntu
<R00teR> sera que te pilla lejos
<R00teR> jejeje
<Cibort> Jajajajajajaja
<Cibort> Estoy conectado al de Argentina o al de España
<Cibort> Ahora veo
<Cibort> No se... Innova-red
<Cibort> Xd
<R00teR> ya se instalo
<R00teR> ahora como cambio de sesion
<Cibort> Me ganaste ¬¬
<Cibort> Y eso que hiciste update
<Cibort> xD
<R00teR> jajaja
<R00teR> no se si funcionara
<Cibort> Ya se por que tarda
<Cibort> Ubuntu esta actualizando los repositorios
<Cibort> xD
<R00teR> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<R00teR> ese si
<R00teR> tenia razon dzup2
<R00teR> maquina
<Cibort> Ya instalo
<Cibort> Voy a ver que tal
<R00teR> yo tambien
 * dzup2 desploma dos pajaros de un tiro
<R00teR> vaya
<R00teR> pues si funciono
<dzup2> llegaron igualitas
<R00teR> jajaj
<R00teR> uf se ve raro eh
<dzup2> que tal?
<Cibort> Que horrible
<Cibort> No me gusto
<Cibort> xd
<dzup2> ami si me gusto
<R00teR> a mi si
<R00teR> pero lo veo rariiiisimo
<dzup2> te pone todo arriba a la izquierda
<R00teR> a la izquierda sobre todo
<R00teR> y desaparece la barra de abajo
<Cibort> Eso fue lo que no me gusto xd
<dzup2> hey, asi se mira mejor
<Cibort> Me gusta el escritorio
<Cibort> Mas limpio
<R00teR> ya no esta el icono de escritorio :(
<dzup2> yo esa barrita de tareas en veses no allaba donde meterla hasta en veses la eliminaba, ahora ya no esta mas :p
<R00teR> esto parece windows phone 7
<Cibort> No me funciona
<Cibort> Emerald en unity
<Cibort> Recien vi y lo tengo activado
<R00teR> no creo que funcione
<R00teR> la verdad
<R00teR> compiz
<Cibort> Si funciona
<Cibort> Xd
<Cibort> Beryl al menos me anda
<R00teR> a si?
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> Bueno todo
<R00teR> y los efectos bien?
<Cibort> Compis
<Cibort> Compiz*
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> Emerald no
<R00teR> ah
<R00teR> bueno
<R00teR> algo es algo
<R00teR> joe no me gusta nada no ver las cosas minimizadas
<R00teR> :( :(
<dzup2> si si me va el compiz y se mira muy bien :)
<Cibort> No se por que
<Cibort> Pero me recuerda
<Cibort> Al iPod
<R00teR> por los iconos cuadrados todos
<R00teR> jaja
<Cibort> Mis iconos ya eran cuadrados xd
<Cibort> Es que fijate
<Cibort> Cuando te desplazas por ellos
<Cibort> Tienen hasta el signo +
<Cibort> Y todo
<Cibort> xd
<dzup2> lo que no veo es escritorios virtuales
<R00teR> yo tampoco
<R00teR> hacer clic en aplicaciones
<Cibort> Yo si
<R00teR> sale una lista del carajo
<Cibort> Veo los 4 que tenia
<R00teR> ah si
<R00teR> es cierto
<R00teR> en el icono areas de trabajo
<Cibort> control + alt + down
<Cibort> Perdon
<Cibort> Xd
<R00teR> yo tengo un iconito que se llama areas de trabajo
<Cibort> Super + down
<Cibort> Pone esa
<Cibort> No me gusto, encontre
<Cibort> Que es como para tontos
<R00teR> jajja
<Cibort> Vuelvo a gnome
<R00teR> a mi no me hace mucha gracia la verdad
<Cibort> Xd
<R00teR> pues debian
<R00teR> va a ser la siguiente opcion
<R00teR> viendo esto
<R00teR> jaja
<Cibort> Yo ya dije
<Cibort> Me vuelvo a debian
<Cibort> Cuando termine la LTS
<Cibort> Ademas el nombre es "Ubuntu Natty"
<Cibort> En mi pais tiene una conotacion sexual
<Cibort> Xd
<Cibort> Ademas Debian 6 viene con todo el kernel libre
<R00teR> jajaja
<Cibort> Lo editaron completo
<R00teR> la verdad si que parece como para tontos
<R00teR> en fin
<dzup2> por eso me gusta
<Cibort> Me siento poco libre
<Cibort> En ese escritorio
<dzup2> yo lo voy a probar un mes hasta que lo domine bien, y no solo por fuera :p
<dzup2> voy a hacer pruebas, y ahora que encontre su documentacion biene lo bueno https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Unity
<dzup2> ahi hay muchas cositas que me gustaria moverle heh
<dzup2> ...quizas hasta cambie de gnome aqui :p
<Cibort> Cuando me pase de debian a ubuntu mis amigos me dijeron que era una estupidez, me quede 2 años aca y no fue una estupidez
<dzup2> ya mi gnome lo hice como quice, hasta se miraba entre mac bsd xp y vista heh todo conbinado, algo groxo lo puse heh
<Cibort> Pero tube mas problemas que con debian
<R00teR> bueno señores
<R00teR> me tengo que ir a dormir
<R00teR> que aun no he probado hoy
<R00teR> jejejeje
<Cibort> Yo igual me retiro
<Cibort> Buenas noches :D
<R00teR> que pasen buen fin de año
<R00teR> nos vemos otro año
<Cibort> dzup gracias por tu tiempo :)
<Cibort> Igual a ti R00teR
<Cibort> Gracias por tu tiempo
<R00teR> gracias a ti
<Cibort> Bye!
<R00teR> saludos!
<dzup> bueo aorael la  lap de la recamara
<dzup> casi llendo a dormir heh
<dzup> how me traje robots:p
<k_> Buenos Dias
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Andurino> hola buenas
<Andurino> Necesito un pequeño favor
<Andurino> no es de ubuntu, y no es el tema...
<Andurino> Necesito saber si una url (una pagina) esta funcionando. << vendria siendo ¿funciona google? pero con otra url>>
<Andurino> alguien?
<Andurino> la url es http://asturcon3.homeip.net/ necesito descartar un fallo de mi conexion
<erAbuelo> funciona
<Andurino> gracias
<erAbuelo> dnd
<cheleon> hola, alguien me puede ayudar?¿
<Montaraz> hi
<Montaraz> hola
<Montaraz> alguien que controle con el programa nautilus y me pueda hachar un cable?
<nycko> Montaraz: nautilus? que tanto hay que controlar?
<jon__> Hola
<jon__> Tengo un problema: estoy intentando descomprimir un archivo .rar que pesa unos 75mb pero cuando lo descomprimo (o incluso si simplemente lo inspecciono) con el gestor de archivadores el archivo aparece vacío!! alguien tiene alguna idea de esto?
<fosco_> jon__: abre un terminal
<fosco_> accede a la carpeta donde está ese archivo
<jon__> si
<fosco_> ejecuta unrar t archivo.rar
<fosco_> eso te dirá si el archivo está correcto
<jon__> me dice: James_Brown-Jazz-2007-OSC.rar is not RAR archive
<jon__> cómo es posible
<fosco_> a saber
<fosco_> para saber q tipo de archivo es ejecuta file archivo.rar
<jon__>  Zip archive data, at least v1.0 to extract
<fosco_> curioso
<fosco_> prueba a renombrarlo a .zip
<jon__> lo mismo le tengo que cambiar la extensión? a veces con esto de descomprimir pasan cosas inexpli
<jon__> ah, eso
<fosco_> y lo extraes con unzip fichero.zip
<jon__> efectiviwonder! funcionó!
<jon__> muchas gracias fosco_
<Andurino> jon__-> creo que te falta un paquete para gestionar archivos RAR
<jon__> qué paquete es ese?
<Andurino> abre tu synaptic, y verifica que tienes un paquete RAR
<Andurino> lo tienes?
<jon__> un moment
<jon__> tengo algunos, pero otros no
<Andurino> algunos?
<jon__> selecciono todos los que tengan que ver con RAR?
<Andurino> pon RAR
<jon__> bueno, tengo uno que se llama unrar
<Andurino> no solo RAR
<jon__> ah, ok. No ese no lo tengo
<Andurino> tal cual -> RAR
<Andurino> marcalo
<Andurino> y aunque lo hallas solucionado de otro modo, prueba con el mismo archivo
<Andurino> de ese modo te queda para otra vez ;)
<jon__> voy a ver...
<fosco_> no le falta ningun programa, el problema es que el archivo tenía la extension cambiada
<jon__> no funciona
<jon__> puede ser lo que dice fosco_
<Andurino> vaya.
<Andurino> comparto cierta parte de lo que dice
<Andurino> en que es la extension
<jon__> y qué dice la otra parte?
<fosco_> :)
<Andurino> no comparto la opinion de que no falta algo, ya que deberia reconocer el formato zip aunque se llame rar
<Andurino> por eso te indique que instalaras ese paquete
<jon__> he seleccionado también el paquete unrar-free y nada
<Andurino> no porque no tubieras herramientas para trabajar con co ficheros rar
<jon__> sí, yo tampoco entiendo que haya que renombrar el archivo ya me ha pasado otras veces y no me parece lógico
<Andurino> a todos nos ocurre ese tipo de problemas , archivos con extensiones cambiadas.
<Andurino> yo obpte por instalar dos paquetes
<Andurino> el que te mencione
<Andurino> RAR
<Andurino> Y este otro p7zip-full
<Andurino> de ese modo cualquier cambio en la extension del archivo me resulta indiferente ya que reconoce el formato, no la extension
<jon__> lo voy a aplicar también
<Andurino> opinas igual (en el planteamiento, la solucion puede ser mejor otra) fosco?
<fosco_> si funciona me parece perfecto, pero creo q no es tema de instalar nada, es simplemente q alguien renombró el archivo
<jon__> si pero eso debería de ser indiferente para el gestor de archivadores entiendo yo
<jon__> bueno el caso es que funciona
<jon__> gracias a los dos
<fosco_> entonces ok
<jon__> me las piro
<Andurino> los paquetes rar y el p7-zip actuan como librerias al gestor de archivadores
<Andurino> es como añadir mas caracteristicas
<Andurino> no son aplicaciones en si
<Montaraz> hola buenos dias, en el centro de software ubuntu me aparece como instalado el nautilus-image-converter, pero no soy capaz de arrancarlo desde el terminal, pongo nautilus & y me arranca el navegador de archivos.Alguien me puede ayudar
<Andurino> algo asi como plug-ins
<Montaraz> gracias
<Lostizytu> señores una consulta : hay forma de optimizar internet ?
<Andurino> en linux  ?
<Lostizytu> si
<Andurino> je je
<Andurino> que quieres mejorar?
<fosco_> Montaraz: el image-converter es una extensión de nautilus, funciona haciendo clic derecho sobre un archivo de imagen
<Lostizytu> nop, en windows
<Lostizytu> xd
<Lostizytu> ajajaja
<Lostizytu> en opensolaris
<Montaraz> a ok
<Lostizytu> xD
<fosco_> deberán aparecerte opciones para convertir directamente la imagen sin abrir programas externos
<Lostizytu> bromas , en ubuntu 10.10
<Lostizytu> :P
<Montaraz> y que le doy a boton derecho
<Lostizytu> Andurino: lo q pasa q hize un cambio en linux y se optimizo demasiado
<Andurino> a que te refieres con optimizar, eso viene siendo como decir "arregla algo"
<Andurino> el que exactamente?
<fosco_> le das boton derecho por ejemplo a un fichero jpg y debe aparecer una opcion q diga convertir imagen o algo asi
<Lostizytu> navegar mas rapido
<Lostizytu> eso
<Lostizytu> :!
<Andurino> navegar con que navegador?
<Montaraz> voy a ver :-)
<Lostizytu> firefox
<Andurino> mas rapido?
<Lostizytu> deshabiltar ipv6?
<Andurino> ipv6 existe pero mejor ipv4
<Lostizytu> dnsmasq?
<Lostizytu> eso ya hice
<Lostizytu> parte q ajuste el MTU
<Lostizytu> la diferencia fue impresionante
<Andurino> firefox-> google > about:config
<Lostizytu> si?
<Andurino> ahi seguro que encuentras info de optimizar firefox
<Tarrasquero> andurino, lo de google sobró
<Andurino> ja ja
<Lostizytu> jajajaja
<Tarrasquero> lostizytu, mira haz esto
<Lostizytu> q cosa
<Lostizytu> ?
<Lostizytu> xd
<Tarrasquero> firefox about:config
<Montaraz> nada fosco boton derecho y no me aparece esa opcion
<Andurino> bueno es que ... estamos en #ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> avisa cuando estes
<Lostizytu> Tarrasquero: toy ai
<Andurino> no en #firefox
<Tarrasquero> entras y dices que no eres torpe al clicar
<Tarrasquero> jajaja
<Tarrasquero> ya es broma
<Tarrasquero> en el filtro pipe
<Montaraz> abrir con, copiar cortar, renombrar,enviar a..., comprimir (pero como un rar o zip)
<Tarrasquero> de las cuatro opciones
<Lostizytu> ya
<Tarrasquero> la del valor 4 → 8
<Tarrasquero> y los demas los modificas
<Montaraz> el tema es reducir varias fotos a la vez de tamaño
<Lostizytu> maxrequests ?
<Tarrasquero> solo tiene dos opciones
<Andurino> como puedo evitar que un iframe se contenga a si mismo + el source del iframe?
<Tarrasquero> osea creo que es de true a false las restantes
<Lostizytu> estan en false, los dejo en true ?
<Lostizytu> :S
<Tarrasquero> si eso, no recordava
<Lostizytu> probando
<Tarrasquero> las cambias y reinicia
<Tarrasquero> el webbroser
<taitustito1> hola, en donde se configuran los programas que se inician solos en ubuntu. Fuera de la opcion de sistema/preferencias/aplicaciones de inicio ?
<Montaraz> alguna idea ??
<Lostizytu> Tarrasquero: muchas grax... pero asi configuracion de la red misma, no tocar en el navegador
<fosco_> Montaraz: para cambiar a la vez varias imagenes tienes muchas opciones, yo uso el programa gthumb
<Lostizytu> ajustes de tarjeta de red , cosas a si o de S.O
<Lostizytu> me captas?
<Montaraz> voy a probarlo muchasgracias
<Andurino> Alguien tiene conocimientos del manejo del DOM, javacript o iframes? gracias
<Tarrasquero> lostizytu, una buena idea es cambiar el channel del router a uno que no usen los vecinos
<Tarrasquero> osea para evitar transferencias
<Lostizytu> Tarrasquero: mi coneccion es por cable de red
<Lostizytu> xd
<taitustito1> hola
<Tarrasquero> jolin y que quieres optimizar? :S
<Tarrasquero> tienes el cable lol
<taitustito1> alguno sabe en donde se configuran los programas que se inician solos en ubuntu. Fuera de la opcion de sistema/preferencias/aplicaciones de inicio ?	
<fosco_> taitustito1: ahi, quieres cambiar algo en concreto?
<Tarrasquero> hay que resignarse con lo que contrataste o quejarte a ver si te suben algun mb
<taitustito1> quiero que no se inicie solo compiz, pero no aparece en sistema/preferencias/aplicaciones
<fosco_> taitustito1: eso está en sistema - preferencias - apariencia - efectos
<fosco_> ponlo en ninguno
<Andurino> tengo un problemilla, inserto un iframe en una pagina , el iframe contine otra pagina del mismo dominio. Ambas paginas tienen un DIV con ID identico, lo cual al insertar el iframe lo hace en la pagina y en iframe. Como puedo evitarlo?
<taitustito1> gracias, que tonto
<taitustito1> ;P
<Tarrasquero> una pregunta: ocupo quemar algun karaoke para hoy y tengo una carpeta con archivos extension .mp3 y .cdg estos se quemarian como datos?
<Montaraz> fosco perdona que te moleste de nuevo
<Montaraz> ya he instalado el gthumb
<Montaraz> y estoy probando para reducir varias jpg a la vez
<Montaraz> pero va solo una por una
<Montaraz> como lo haces tu?
<Jemar> hola a todos
<Jemar> tengo un problema con ubuntu, estos dias pasados me detectava sin problemas mi disco duros externo, hoy no hay manera
<Jemar> hay alguine que me quiera hechar una mano
<gabriel44> help ayudenme, quiero instalar un usb PlusTV ya recorri y practique todo lo que aparece en google
<Andurino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549079/
<gabriel44> por favor ayuda fue un regalo que recibi
<gabriel44> tengo instalado ubuntu 10.10
<gabriel44> por fa, help ayudenme, quiero instalar un usb PlusTV ya recorri y practique todo lo que aparece en google
<gabriel44> por fa, help ayudenme, quiero instalar un usb PlusTV ya recorri y practique todo lo que aparece en google
<gabriel44> ni siquiera he podido hacer funcionar la wifi
<gabriel44> tengo una HP mini 2133
<gabriel_> Por Favor ayuda, quiero instalar un usb PlusTV y no lo he logrado, ni siquiera he podido instalar el wifi
<gabriel_> tengo ubuntu 10-10 en una HP mini 21343
<fosco_> gabriel44: conecta el usb, espera 3 o 4 segundos y entra en sistema - administracion - controladores
<fosco_> si aparece ahi algo para instalar hazlo
<fosco_> Jemar: abre un terminal y escribe tail -f /var/log/messages, luego enchufa el usb, ahi te saldrá como detecta el usb, si no entiendes lo q pone pegalo todo en pastebin.com y le echamos un vistazo
<gabriel_> lo tengo conectado en este momento y no aparece nada solo los controladores para wifi que no me funcionan
<fosco_> gabriel44: es posible que ya esté listo para usarse, con que programa intentas usarlo?
<fosco_> vale :)
<gabriel_> no he instalado ninguno solo con cheese le pongo video1 y me aparece un poco de rayas (no sintoniza)
<Jemar> fosco te envio el pastebin de lo que me sale http://pastebin.com/m0L8AcR2
<gabriel_> que programa hay que instalar para su control (tvtime) no me funciono
<fosco_> gabriel_: hay muchas maneras, sigue alguna guia
<fosco_> Jemar: enchufaste el disco DESPUES de ejecutar el tail?
<gabriel_> fosco_, amigo primero lo mas facil como hago funcionar mi wifi
<Jemar> no antes
<fosco_> Jemar: conectalo DESPUES
<fosco_> si no no veré nada
<fosco_> gabriel_: primero identifiquemos el modelo exacto de wifi, es usb o interna?
<gabriel_> es interna integrada con bluetooht
<fosco_> interna?
<Jemar> fosco lo he vuelto a ejecutar  sin conectar el disco http://pastebin.com/ARrKxx1H
<gabriel_> Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
<fosco_> Jemar: sigo sin ver nada, sigue estos pasos: 1) ejecuta tail -f /var/log/messages, 2) enchufa el disco usb, 3) espera unos segundos y pega todo lo q haya salido en pastebin.com
<fosco_> gabriel_: ok, vamos a ver si averiguamos el chipset, ejecuta lspci | grep -i net
<fosco_> y pega lo q salga en pastebin.com
<george2002__> [fosco_] tu tienes web?
<fosco_> george2002__: tengo blog, si
<george2002__> y web server?
<gabriel_> fosco_, esto es lo que sale: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<fosco_> gabriel_: ok, eso es la red cableada
<fosco_> probemos con lsusb
<fosco_> george2002__: no
<gabriel_> Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)
<george2002__> [fosco_] por prv2 te paso un dato
<gabriel_> esa es la 2da linea
<gabriel_> pruebo otro
<Jemar> http://pastebin.com/iHY7StE2  la ultimae ha añadido despues de conectar el disco
<gabriel_> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gabriel_> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
<gabriel_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gabriel_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gabriel_> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f2:b107 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd CNF7070 Webcam
<gabriel_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<fosco_> ok, gabriel, pero no pegues en el canal, si necesitas mostrar mucho texto usa pastebin.com
<Jemar> ya te lo he mandado fosco
<fosco_> Jemar: ahi sigue sin verse nada, si lo has hecho tal como te he dicho es q hay algo mal fisicamente, quizá el cable o quizá el disco
<fosco_> gabriel_: con el cable de red puesto ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo reboot
<Jemar> si lo he hecho y cuando he conectado el disco se ha añadido la ultima linea
<fosco_> eso actualizará el sistema, instalará los drivers necesarios y reiniciará al acabar
<Jemar> Dec 31 14:35:08 mirella-desktop kernel: [10184.956037] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<fosco_> luego entras a sistema - administracion - controladores y supongo q allí aparecerá el driver de la wifi para instalarlo
<fosco_> Jemar: algunos discos tienen botón de encendido, asegurate de q el disco está encendido
<Jemar> si asi es, de todas formas tambien me esta pasadno ultimamente con  otro tipo de memorias que  a veces no me las detecta
<gabriel_> fosco_, gracias ya esta en eso descargando unas cosas al reiniciar te informo, gracias
<fosco_> ok
<gabriel__> fosco_,  de regreso instale  broadcom STA y no detecto nada apesar que si hay señal wifi de mi router
<gabriel__> seguimos luego debo salir gracias hasta ahora o mejor aun FELIZ AÑO A TODOS
 * mama21mama 0/
<Tarrasquero> :)
<omikron4> 0/
<Tarrasquero> :P
<santiago> Alguien me puede ayudar para cambiar el tipo de archivo, quiero que ahora sea una carpeta?
<flypp_> hablas en serio?
<santiago> estoy utilizando netcat para transferir un archivo remotamente
<santiago> pero el archivo en verdad es una carpeta
<santiago> pero netcat no me permite conservar el formato de carpeta
<flypp_> pues comprime la carpeta, y luego lo que pasas es el archivo comprimido.
<omikron4> crea una carpeta nueva y dale el mismo nombre santiago
<santiago> flypp_: gracias y perdón por la ignorancia
<fzeta> Hola familia :-)) nas tardes
 * fzeta les desea un Feliz Año a todos los habitantes de está Red...................................echo [ok]
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #ubuntu-es :D
* erUSUL changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de *Soporte* de Ubuntu en Español | Charla general → /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic | ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | ¡¡ Feliz Año a todos !! |
<R00teR> buenas tardes
<sancochito> bueeenas
<sancochito> jolin ¿qué le pasa a el navegador Opera? más que navegar parece que vaya contra corriente :S
<flypp> es una feature
<Lancro> yo lo he probado poco, prefiero chrome
<weeifuh> firefox FTW
<sancochito> también lo tengo
<sancochito> pero por ahí había leido que era un virguería la nueva versión de opera
<sancochito> pero pfffss
<sancochito> medio minuto para abrir una peich
<sancochito> tengo  6 megas adsl
<R00teR> sabeis como ignorar entradas y salidas de usuarios con el xchat
<R00teR> ?
<erUSUL> R00teR: haz boton derecho en la pestaña del canal.
<erUSUL> R00teR: hay una opcion para eso en uno de los menus que salen
<R00teR> si lo imagino
<R00teR> pero no la encuentro
<R00teR> ><
 * erUSUL arranca x-chat
<erUSUL> es en Propiedeades>Ocultar mensajes ....
<R00teR> oks
<R00teR> por fin
<R00teR> muy agradecido
<R00teR> ^^
<erUSUL> si que estaba dificil de ver ;P
<R00teR> es que yo andaba buscando por los menus
<R00teR> habeis probado unity ya?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> no le veo mucho sentido la verdad
<flypp> xD
<R00teR> yo tampoco
<R00teR> no me gusta nada la idea pero lo he querido probar, por aquello de darle una oportunidad
<mimecar> menos mal que es una cosa de ubuntu y no del proyecto gnome
<R00teR> y concretamente porque lo ha hecho?
<R00teR> :S
<mimecar> no lo se
<flypp> R00teR, según canonical, lo hace por nosotros: "They want to set their own direction and create a user experience that meets the needs of their audience."
<R00teR> si vamos
<Lancro> yo meti el 11.04 alpha en una virtual
<Lancro> el unity cuando le daba al icono de ubuntu me abria un nautilus con accesos directos a las opciones de los menus
<R00teR> yo anoche descargue ubuntu-netbook
<Lancro> no funcionaban los desplegables de la barra superior
<Lancro> muy cutre
<Lancro> ya lo volvere a probar cuando este mas avanzado
<mimecar> Lancro: es una versión alfa
<Lancro> aun asi yo no uso ni los paneles de gnome
<Lancro> tengo mi awn y nada mas
<Lancro> me gustan los escritorios limpios
<Lancro> y las ventanas maximizadas ocupando toda la pantalla
<R00teR> lo malo que unity no creo que llegue a ser tan configurable como gnome
<Lancro> lo se mimecar por eso lo volvere a probar por febrero o marzo
<Lancro> lo bueno es que puedes elegir
<R00teR> si
<R00teR> siempre se puede instalar gnome-desktop
<Lancro> viene ya el clasico
<Lancro> solo hay que elegirlo al hacer login
<Lancro> o puedes configurarlo por defecto
<mimecar> gnome-desktop son los paquetes que lleva ubuntu
<mimecar> cuando lo pongan, incluirá unity
<R00teR> joe
<flypp> R00teR, configurable fijo-fijo no va a ser. Ya ves el camino que están tomando con gdm-plymouth
<Lancro> y sino te gusta y te va el verde te puedes pasar a LMDE aunque esa es rolling
<flypp> por eso canonical se está desmarcando de gnome (aunque más bien al revés).
<Lancro> pero vamos yo me quedo con ubuntu
<Lancro> tambien se desmarcaran de las X
<R00teR> a mi me gusta ubuntu
<R00teR> pero no se si me gustará el año que viene
<Lancro> a mi si me gustara, porque sigue siendo totalmente configurable
<Lancro> puedes dejarlo como te guste
<Lancro> no te imponen nada, es solo el shell por defecto
<Lancro> lo puedes cambiar
<Lancro> mientras puedas configurar lo que quieras como quieras me seguira gustando
<mimecar> unity de momento me parece que no admite ni temas
<R00teR> de momento es muy cutre
<R00teR> los colores de las ventanas
<R00teR> a lo win 95
<R00teR> y funciona regular
<mimecar> les quedan 5 meses para que funcione perfecto..
<R00teR> si hasta abril
<flypp> Lancro, ése no es el camino. Lo nuevo debería ser opcional. A mí no me gusta nada lo de la integración de emphathy desde karmic. Si yo no uso la red msn, ni tuenti, ni facebook,.... ¿por qué tengo que cargar sí o sí con un applet que me molesta?
<flypp> lo nuevo debería ser opcional, y no interferir con el escritorio
<mimecar> flypp: pero la mayoría de la gente si que lo usa
<Lancro> yo no uso emphathy
<Lancro> uso emesene
<Lancro> cuanto espacio ocupa eso?
<Lancro> na
<Lancro> tampoco uso firefox
<flypp> mimecar, puede ser, pero no se ha visto en las "ideas de ubuntu", fue decisión de canonical
<Lancro> yo lo que veo que viene por defecto es lo mas global
<flypp> eso es pasarse la comunidad por el forro, supongo que con la intención de atraer a otros usuarios
<Lancro> yo vengo de windows como todo hijo de vecino y no tenia ni idea de linux
<Lancro> y ahora se dejarlo como me gusta
<Lancro> y empece en octubre
<Lancro> es bastante facil de personalizar
<mimecar> flypp: es su distribución y hacen lo que quieren
<flypp> ya, ya, no lo critico
<mimecar> si a la persona que decide le parece mejor opción la toman
<R00teR> pues si
<erUSUL> el que pone el trabajo ( y el dinero ) es el que decide.
<flypp> es más, sé que está atrayendo a muchos usuarios. Lo que pasa es que posiblemente pierda a otros, que llevan más tiempo
<Lancro> si llevan mas tiempo sabran poner el ubuntu como quieran, y hasta hacerse su propio ISO con sus aplicaciones preferidas
<flypp> yo no tengo ningún problema, que total tengo separado /home, y sobre el raíz ya pasaron hardy, Lenny, Squeeze, OpenSuse, Jaunty y ahora Lucid
<erUSUL> como dice Linus Torvalds "Code walks; bullsh*t talks"
<mimecar> Lancro: o usan otra distribución
<Lancro> debian?
<mimecar> cualquiera
<mimecar> si no te gusta como viene por defecto ubuntu, te hasces un script que quite y ponga programas
<Lancro> yo lo que mas he disfrutado de ubuntu ha sido personalizandolo
<Lancro> quitandole y poniendole cosas y programas
<Lancro> es de lo mas entretenido
<R00teR> y con 11.04 desaparece tambien kubuntu?
<R00teR> asi por preguntar
<xangua> no
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> feliz año nuevo
<R00teR> igualmente
<juanito_> donde encuentro el programa Deduzco que tienes instalado Ubuntu con el escritorio Gnome y el navegador de archivos nautilus. Si es así, examina en:
<juanito_> Aplicaciones>Herramientas del Sistema>Editor de Configuración
<juanito_> ?
<lorenzo> '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRUTEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE PARA NAZIS!!! - AQUI NO QUEREMOS SUDACAS - VIVA EL KKK - ARRIBA HITLER, VIVA LENIN Y STALIN, FUERA LOS NEGROS Y SUDACAS Y ESAS RAZAS ASQUEROSAS Y BOLUDAS -  '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRUTEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE PARA NAZIS!!! - AQUI NO QUEREMOS SUDACAS - VIVA EL KKK - ARRIBA HITLER, VIVA LENIN Y STALIN, FUERA LOS NEGROS Y SUDACAS Y ESAS RAZAS ASQUEROSAS Y BOLUDAS - '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRU
<lorenzo> '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRUTEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE PARA NAZIS!!! - AQUI NO QUEREMOS SUDACAS - VIVA EL KKK - ARRIBA HITLER, VIVA LENIN Y STALIN, FUERA LOS NEGROS Y SUDACAS Y ESAS RAZAS ASQUEROSAS Y BOLUDAS -  '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRUTEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE PARA NAZIS!!! - AQUI NO QUEREMOS SUDACAS - VIVA EL KKK - ARRIBA HITLER, VIVA LENIN Y STALIN, FUERA LOS NEGROS Y SUDACAS Y ESAS RAZAS ASQUEROSAS Y BOLUDAS - '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRU
<lorenzo> '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRUTEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE PARA NAZIS!!! - AQUI NO QUEREMOS SUDACAS - VIVA EL KKK - ARRIBA HITLER, VIVA LENIN Y STALIN, FUERA LOS NEGROS Y SUDACAS Y ESAS RAZAS ASQUEROSAS Y BOLUDAS -  '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRUTEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE PARA NAZIS!!! - AQUI NO QUEREMOS SUDACAS - VIVA EL KKK - ARRIBA HITLER, VIVA LENIN Y STALIN, FUERA LOS NEGROS Y SUDACAS Y ESAS RAZAS ASQUEROSAS Y BOLUDAS - '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRU
<lorenzo> '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRUTEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE PARA NAZIS!!! - AQUI NO QUEREMOS SUDACAS - VIVA EL KKK - ARRIBA HITLER, VIVA LENIN Y STALIN, FUERA LOS NEGROS Y SUDACAS Y ESAS RAZAS ASQUEROSAS Y BOLUDAS -  '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRUTEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE PARA NAZIS!!! - AQUI NO QUEREMOS SUDACAS - VIVA EL KKK - ARRIBA HITLER, VIVA LENIN Y STALIN, FUERA LOS NEGROS Y SUDACAS Y ESAS RAZAS ASQUEROSAS Y BOLUDAS - '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRU
<lorenzo> '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRUTEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE PARA NAZIS!!! - AQUI NO QUEREMOS SUDACAS - VIVA EL KKK - ARRIBA HITLER, VIVA LENIN Y STALIN, FUERA LOS NEGROS Y SUDACAS Y ESAS RAZAS ASQUEROSAS Y BOLUDAS -  '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRUTEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE PARA NAZIS!!! - AQUI NO QUEREMOS SUDACAS - VIVA EL KKK - ARRIBA HITLER, VIVA LENIN Y STALIN, FUERA LOS NEGROS Y SUDACAS Y ESAS RAZAS ASQUEROSAS Y BOLUDAS - '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRU
<lorenzo> '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRUTEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE PARA NAZIS!!! - AQUI NO QUEREMOS SUDACAS - VIVA EL KKK - ARRIBA HITLER, VIVA LENIN Y STALIN, FUERA LOS NEGROS Y SUDACAS Y ESAS RAZAS ASQUEROSAS Y BOLUDAS -  '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRUTEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE PARA NAZIS!!! - AQUI NO QUEREMOS SUDACAS - VIVA EL KKK - ARRIBA HITLER, VIVA LENIN Y STALIN, FUERA LOS NEGROS Y SUDACAS Y ESAS RAZAS ASQUEROSAS Y BOLUDAS - '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRU
<lorenzo> '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRUTEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE PARA NAZIS!!! - AQUI NO QUEREMOS SUDACAS - VIVA EL KKK - ARRIBA HITLER, VIVA LENIN Y STALIN, FUERA LOS NEGROS Y SUDACAS Y ESAS RAZAS ASQUEROSAS Y BOLUDAS -  '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRUTEN DE SOFTWARE LIBRE PARA NAZIS!!! - AQUI NO QUEREMOS SUDACAS - VIVA EL KKK - ARRIBA HITLER, VIVA LENIN Y STALIN, FUERA LOS NEGROS Y SUDACAS Y ESAS RAZAS ASQUEROSAS Y BOLUDAS - '/JOIN #SUPREMOS' Y DISFRU
<R00teR> jajaja
<R00teR> que fuerte
<juanito_> donde encuentro Deduzco que tienes instalado Ubuntu con el escritorio Gnome y el navegador de archivos nautilus. Si es así, examina en:
<juanito_> Aplicaciones>Herramientas del Sistema>Editor de Configuración
<juanito_> ?
<juanito_> R00teR, sabes?
<weeifuh> no se entiende la pregunta juanito_
<juanito_> donde encuentro esto
<juanito_> Aplicaciones>Herramientas del Sistema>Editor de Configuración
<weeifuh> ahi mismo, en el menu de gnome
<juanito_> ?
<juanito_> no esta
<weeifuh> debe estar oculto
<weeifuh> botón derecho sobre los menus
<juanito_> ok
<weeifuh> selecciona Editar menus
<juanito_> ok
<weeifuh> y ahi buscalo y márcalo
<juanito_> ok haber
<juanito_> grax
<weeifuh> de todas formas siempre puedes lanzar esa aplicación con Alt+F2 y luego escribir gconf-editor
<R00teR> lo siento no estaba al teclado
<R00teR> tengo que irme
<R00teR> que tengais buena entrada-salida de año y feliz 2011 a todos!
<juanito_> weeifuh, cuando pongo mi cd y quiero montarlo sale esto
<juanito_> andres@andres-laptop:~$ sudo umount /dev/sr0
<juanito_> umount: /dev/sr0: no montado
<juanito_> andres@andres-laptop:~$
<weeifuh> creo que los cds se automontan
<weeifuh> y es probable que no sea esa unidad
<juanito_> si es esa
<juanito_> mira
<weeifuh> juanito_, dale de nuevo
<weeifuh> que me parece que debiera estar montado
<weeifuh> o tiene algun problema el cd
<juanito_> no nada
<juanito_> el cd esta bueno
<weeifuh> te metiste en Lugares -> Equipo ?
<juanito_> si
<weeifuh> ahi debiera aparecer tu unidad de cd con el cd insertado
<weeifuh> debiera aparecer por lo menos el nombre que tiene el dc
<weeifuh> cd
<juanito_> aparece solo sistema de archivos
<juanito_> tampoco lee mi disco portable
<juanito_> la primera vez si leyo y luego ya no :S
<weeifuh> mmh... eso es extraño
<weeifuh> puede que tenga algun problema de hardware
<weeifuh> por eso el so no te los reconoce
<weeifuh> son dispositivos ide?
<weeifuh> lo otro es que puedes ver que está pasando si tienes abierto Sistema -> Administración -> Visor de archivos de sucesos y luego metes tu cd
<juanito_> no
<juanito_> sata
<juanito_> cada vez que tengo que leer mi usb tengo que poner esto  mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<weeifuh> mmh...
<juanito_> visor de archivos y que mas ?
<weeifuh> tienes alguna regla especial en /etc/fstab
<juanito_> ?
<weeifuh> algo especial en /etc/udev/rules.d ?
<juanito_> no entiendo
<weeifuh> visor de archivos de sucesos
<weeifuh> te lista los mensajes de varios archivos de logs de tu sistema
<juanito_> si
<weeifuh> ahi quedan los errores y mensajes de informaicon
<juanito_> rules.d
<juanito_> ?
<juanito_> en udev hay una lista larga de palabras
<weeifuh> primero revisa el visor de archivos de sucesos
<juanito_> ya esta
<juanito_> que es todo eso
<juanito_> u.u
<juanito_> weeifuh, que mas hago
<weeifuh> leer
<weeifuh> buscar errores
<juanito_> o.O
<weeifuh> sobretodo cuando metes el cd
<weeifuh> que? te cuesta mucho leer?
<juanito_> no es eso
<juanito_> como se que es un error ?
<weeifuh> porque dice error en una linea...
<juanito_> ok
<juanito_> pues no hay ni uno
<juanito_> que diga error :S
<weeifuh> ni siquiera los marcados cuando metiste el cd?
<juanito_> los marcados?
<juanito_> cuando meto el DVD no me sale nada
<juanito_> no creo que sea error
<juanito_> pienso que debe pasar lo mismo cuando meto el USB , no me sale nada hasta que pongo sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb Y RECIEN LO PUEDO LEER :S
<Ramon_> hola a todos
<mimecar> hola Ramon_
<Ramon_> me gustaria saber si existe algun grupo de linux en bilbao
<mimecar> no lo se
<Ramon_> soy ilustradot y trabajo con Gimp , pero no puedo testear bien el gimp en desarrollo
<mimecar> ¿usas la versión estable o la de desarrollo?
<Ramon_> tengo un proyecto llamado GimpPaintStudio que he estado desarrollando hace tiempo
<Ramon_> uso la estable para pintar pero no en linux
<Ramon_> porque no encuentro la manera de instalarlo sin problemas, dada mi nula formacion y mi terrible miedo a k se vaya todo al garete
<mimecar> instalar gimp?
<juanito_> mimecar, en tu sector de sistema multimedia, en la parte de salida predeterminada en complemento que tienes puesto ?
<mimecar> selector de sistema multimedia?
<juanito_> sistema > preferencias > selector de sistema multimedia
<mimecar> ahora no lo puedo ver
<Ramon_> a ver ,actualmente uso Windows vista
<juanito_> Ramon_, usa el ilustrator
<Ramon_> mi idea es pasarme a linux pero no se como hacerlo sin tener k configurar nada
<Ramon_> juanito_, yo pinto
<mimecar> Ramon_: para usar gimp de linux no necesitas nada especial
<Ramon_> http://ramonmirandavisualart.blogspot.com/
<Ramon_> mimecar, lo k kiero es instalar liinux
<juanito_> mimecar, en salida predeterminada cuando pongo prueba me sale en falla
<Ramon_> pero sin perder internet y de manera facil
<mimecar> ¿por que tienes que perder internet para instalarlo?
<Ramon_> yo soy usuario de programas pero no de SO , no se me da bien eso
<mimecar> descargas el CD de ubuntu y lo instalas
<Ramon_> mimecar, pues pk con lo gafe k soy seguro k hay incompatibilidades
<mimecar> puedes probar el live cd sin instalar
<Ramon_> por eso keria pedira ayuda a alguien real
<Ramon_> k venga a mi casa a instalarlo y deajrlo todo ok
<Ramon_> por eso busco gente en biblabo
<Ramon_> bilbao
<mimecar> muy dificil que encuentres alguien que haga eso
<Ramon_> ni pagandole?
<mimecar> descarga el live cd y lo pruebas
<mimecar> lo puedes hacer tu mismo
<juanito_> Ramon_, cuanto estas dispuesto a pagar ?
<Ramon_> lo que cobre un tecnico por hora
<mimecar> vas a tirar el dinero
<Ramon_> lo k me dijeron es k un cd live no tiene el mismo rendimiento
<mimecar> vas a probarlo, para que necesitas rendimiento?
<Ramon_> kiero ver el potencial de gimp en su sistema nativo
<Ramon_> kiero probar krita
<mimecar> el potencial es el mismo
<Ramon_> y mypaint para el cual desarrollo pinceles
<Ramon_> hago muchas cosas para linux pero uso Windows , y keria probar linux
<Ramon_> k todo este coherente
<mimecar> que te impide probarlo?
<Ramon_> principalemnte probarlo nada, ya hice un cd live de ubuntu
<mimecar> entonces usa el live cd y prueba los programas que necesitas
<Ramon_> pero como no se nada de linux ..me kedo parado si surge algo raro. lo mismo me pasa en windows pero tengo mi amigo el tecnico
<mimecar> si tienes dudas o buscas en google o preguntas aquí después de buscar
<Ramon_> me han hablado de ubuntu studio
<Ramon_> k tal? lo conoceis?
<mimecar> no
<Ramon_> si incluso le hice un retrato a NixiePixel  aisssh k cruz la mia
<colo> es un ubuntu especial para sonido, musica
<mimecar> Ramon_: solo tienes que tener un poco de iniciativa
<mimecar> y tener un backup de tus datos actualizados
<Ramon_> hmm cierot en lo de iniciativa
<juanito_> Ramon_, graba tu info y formatea e instala el ubuntu 10.10
<Ramon_> pero es k me han pasado cosas muy rasa instalando dispositivos y he cogido miedo
<mimecar> cosas raras con ubuntu?
<juanito_> Ramon_, que version de ubuntu ?
<jmanuel_cool> !teque
<kubot> teque es un habitante del planeta Jupiter que se conecta a traves del satelite G3P5, por tal motivo tiene problemas para descargar software terricola, se dice que sus descargas pueden tardar meses o quiza años.
<juanito__> ?
<Lancro> Ramon_, acabo de leer todo lo que has puesto, instala wubi para probarlo, se instala en el panel de control de windows y lo puedes quitar desde alli y no particiona
<mimecar> si quieres rendimiento instala ubuntu en sus particiones
<Ramon_> hmmm estudiare las opciones
<Ramon_> mi idea es utilizarlo para pintar basicamente y grabar videotutoriales
<Ramon_> primera prueb aubuntu studio
<Ramon_> cuidense
<wrf> alguien conoce algun buen programa para ataque de diccionario por fuerza bruta en archivos .cap
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres hacer eso=
<mimecar> ?
<wrf> estoy haciendo una audiotoria wpa/psk
<TrueNhero> como empotro las ventanas de gimp, no q supuestamente despues de una version iba a tener eso?
<xangua> y esa versión aún no ha sido lanzada TrueNhero
<mimecar> la versión de gimp que tiene todo en una única ventana esta´retasada
<TrueNhero> ah coño... mimecar
<mimecar> http://www.genbeta.com/imagen-digital/gimp-en-una-unica-ventana-se-retrasa
<mimecar> solo hay dos programadores
<TrueNhero> mimecar, y mientras tanto no puedo empotrar de alguna manera?
<mimecar> no
<Lancro> solo hay dos programadores para algo como the gimp?
<mimecar> en estos momentos si
<mimecar> por lo menos eso dicen en genbeta
<TrueNhero> 2.7 programadores
<NEXUS-6> buenas
<NEXUS-6> alguien saben de algun programa para poder leer DVDs que esten defectuosos?
<benadicto16> buenas, el cortafuegos me acaba de tirar una alarma en un puerto desconocido de una conexión entrante, como puedo obtener info?
<benadicto16> ayuda porfavor, ahora me saltan muchas alarmas desde la misma ip
<benadicto16> va cambiando de puertos 1 por 1
<benadicto16> :S
<TrueNhero> ayudenme mi oc dice que no tengo swap
<TrueNhero> como lo monto o que porq si tengo
<TrueNhero> me meti a gparted y le di al swap activar intercambio, hice bien?
<benadicto16> oc¿
<skinato> hola
<skinato> hay  al quien hay
<skinato> como esta todo
<skinato> el este chat
<skinato> no hay nadie que quiera hablar
<Lancro> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<benadicto16> alguien tiene un momento para dedicarme?
<benadicto16> el firewall me ah tirado una alerta de una connexion entrarte , como puedo obtener info? la conexión es por el puerto 53795 que nose con que programa esta relacionado :S me saltan muchas alertas de la misma ip y va cambiando el puerto ah utilizado almenos 8 distintos
<muerto7> buenas buenas
<muerto7> como anda la gente
<Christiannn> buenas'
<Christiannn> mi sistema me muestra que esta todo el disco duro lleno Sys. de fich. Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur
<Christiannn> /dev/md1              462G  462G     0 100% /
<Christiannn> cuando no lo esta que puedo hacer?
<nanovany> una pregunta..
<nanovany> por que cuando abri youtube
<nanovany> mi conexion se pone demasiada lenta..
<nanovany> aveces no me llegan los mensajes en emesene
<nanovany> no pasa eso en win:S..
<nanovany> alguna cosa ke este fallando
<benadicto16> solo cuando estas en youtube?
<benadicto16> lo dices muy convencido
<nanovany> siii, cuando veo videos en linea, ya sea youtube u otro.
<nanovany> abro otras paginas, y me van lentas
<nanovany> hasta google, busco algo y tarda mucho
<nanovany> cuando tengo youtube abierto..
<Brahem> saludos
<nanovany> uso firefox, me gusta mas opera
<nanovany> pero ahi el internet es mucho mas lento:S
<Brahem> nanovany usa mantra
<Brahem> agtmantra
<Brahem> o el konkero
<benadicto16> eso no le soluciona el problema
<benadicto16> has probado visitar una web de test de velocidad?
<benadicto16> usas wifi?
<nanovany> mmm. esos son navegadores? de ubuntu..
<nanovany> sii por wifi
<nanovany> voi hacer un test haber..
<Brahem> benadicto16 si te esta diciendo q con firefox es mas rapido q opera
<benadicto16> creo que has llegado tarde y no leiste todo ;)
<benadicto16> los clientes de mensajeria le fallan y pierden mensajes el problema es la conexion
<nanovany> miren, velocidad de bajada: 430Kbps, velocidada de subida: 73 kbps
<Brahem> XD
<Brahem> ps eso
<Brahem> no leii
<Brahem> xd
<nanovany> jejeje sii, es  el probelma, al abrir youtube, se da el bajon la velocidad
<TrueNhero> que tal puede correr un mac asi, http://www.apple.com/la/macbookair/
<Brahem> TrueNhero los Macs simpren andan bien
<TrueNhero> y pa blender?
<benadicto16> esas preguntas sin respuestas....
<benadicto16> nanovany
<benadicto16> un test de velocidad no es un navegador
<benadicto16> pero espera
<benadicto16> tienes el so actualizado¿?
<nanovany> siii, apenas lo actualize
<benadicto16> nanovany, en consola pon ifconfig eth0, loq ue te tire la consola en nopaste.info
<nanovany> yaa, ahora donde lo pego:s
<TrueNhero> que es cygwin
<benadicto16> nopaste.info
<benadicto16> es una pagina web que pones el texto y te dara un link para pasar al chat
<benadicto16> TrueNhero, sabes que existe google? tiene mas informacion que todos nosotros juntos
<TrueNhero> bueno
<TrueNhero> como kiero respuestas cortas puedo recurrir aki, tas como gruñon benadicto16
<Brahem> x)
<Brahem> jaja
<benadicto16> TrueNhero, jeje no soy gruñon jaja, pero pedir cosas que tu mismo puedes hacer, ademas siempre saldra una descricion corta, larga, guias....
<nanovany> bueno mira..  me sale esto
<nanovany> http://nopaste.info/d3c5de6f5d.html
<benadicto16> por no usar google no sabes usarlo ni la info que te da
<nanovany> al poner ifconfig erh0
<TrueNhero> ok, si se buscar en google de hecho uso chromium,  es solo que me gusta este medio
<benadicto16> que burro que soy... enfin losiento nanovany, prueba iwconfig eth0
<nanovany> jejeje
<nanovany> me aprece eso
<benadicto16> lo mismo?
<nanovany> eth0 no wireless extensions
<nanovany> eth0 no wireless extensions
<nanovany> eso me sale
<dodo> hola
<dodo> como determino que version de X.org tengo?
<dodo> en una pagina lei que con "X -version"  podría saber que version tengo
<dodo> supuestamente tengo esta: X.Org X Server 1.9.0
<dodo> estaba siguiendo un tutorial para poder instalar una tarjeta grafica ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M
<dodo> la cosa es que el driver que descargue funciona para X.org versiones 6.7   6.8   6.9   7.0   7.1   7.2   7.3   y 7.4
<dodo> tengo ubuntu 10.10...
<dodo> será que con "X -version" no me muestra realmente la version que tengo?
<jmanuel_cool> UN FELIZ MAÑO NUEVO A MIS AMIGOS, COLEGAS y FAMILIARES DE ESPAÑA
<dodo> jaja con razon nadie me contestaba... aca donde vivo faltan 4 horas para el año nuevo
<dodo> feliz año nuevo igual
<norman_> feliz año nuevo ! :)
<Archasdfg_> Todavia nooo
<Archasdfg_> Jajaja
<norman_> lolz
<norman_> adelantado xD
<Archasdfg_> XD
<norman_> ademas yo podria estar en austraila ;)
<Archasdfg_> Pa los chinos si
<Archasdfg_> Jaja
<juanito_> feliz ANO
<Archasdfg_> mmmmmm anooo
<norman_> alguien usa evolution con gmail aqui?
<juanito_> ño
<juanito_> norman_, que pasa
<Archasdfg_> Mmm uso thunderbird
<norman_> lo que pasa es que mis contactos no pasan de manera odenada
<juanito_> norman_, pues ordenalos
<norman_> ¬¬ muy sabio
<Archasdfg_> Jajajajajajaja
<norman_> pero es muy pesado
<norman_> Archasdfg_: te das cuenta que respuesta mas logica pero mas inutil a la vez?
<norman_> Archasdfg_: XD
<Archasdfg_> Jajajaja sisiii
<TrueNhero> ayudenme a kitar el paste del click medio, porq a veces se me activa al hacer click con el boton izq
<TrueNhero> y me cierra pestalas y me saca la piedra
<Archasdfg_> Se viene año nuevooooooooo
<Archasdfg_> Deberian
<Archasdfg_> Ponera djblend en las fiestas
<Archasdfg_> All the crazy shit i did tonight (8)
<jmanuel_cool> Archasdfg_, ¿de donde eres?
<looperop> alguien me puede ayudar con drivers?
<Archasdfg_> Cbile
<Archasdfg_> Chile
<Archasdfg_> looperop: qpS
<jmanuel_cool> cool, aca en Venezuela aun faltan 5 horas para el Año Nuevo
<jmanuel_cool> !detalles looperop
<kubot> looperop: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Archasdfg_> looperop: que pasa?
<looperop> no puedo
<looperop> instalar el driver de la tarje inalambrica
<looperop> una tarjeta realtek
<Gero> Feliz año nuevo a todos los españoles ;D
 * Lancro os desea un feliz año y se va, buenas noches y feliz año.
<abr4xas> !teque
<kubot> teque es un habitante del planeta Jupiter que se conecta a traves del satelite G3P5, por tal motivo tiene problemas para descargar software terricola, se dice que sus descargas pueden tardar meses o quiza años.
<Emerling> jajajajajaja
<abr4xas> Feliz año nuevo ubunteros... Desde venezuela!! Exito con todo!!
<Gero> Aqui en Argentina todavia falta bastante :P
<jmanuel_cool> abr4xas, aca en Venezuela aun faltan 5 horas para el Año Nuevo
<Emerling> aqui en Venezuela falta aun mas de 4 horas
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-01
<abr4xas> bueno, pero hasta donde se en madrid ya es año nuevo!!
<Emerling> feliz año tio
<abr4xas> _Bbl_
<juanito_> hola
<juanito_> alguien sabe como puedo crear una pelicula a partir de imagenes con sonido y luego quemarla en un dvd,  y cuando intruduzca el dvd a mi televisor reproduzca el video ?
<juanito_> ?
<dzup2> yo lo hago con las peliculas bajadas de la internet
<dzup2> pero no te puedo decir como pues eso me hace un pirata
<juanito_> son imagenes de mis viajes
<juanito_> turisticos
<juanito_> quiero crear una secuencia en un video con audio y enseñarsela a mi familia
<juanito_> y darselas en un dvd
<juanito_> dzup2, no es nada pirata :S
<srinux> Feliz año nuevo (y)
<jmanuel_cool> srinux, FELIZ MAÑO NUEVO
<NetUser> hola
<NetUser> amigos necesito ayuda
<jmanuel_cool> voy a compartir con mi familia
<NetUser> estoy por instalar
<NetUser> ubuntu 10.01
<NetUser> 10.04
<NetUser> pero tengo instalado el SO widnows :S
<NetUser> como instalo este ? para no poder eliminarlo
<cousteau> NetUser, en la instalación te pregunta qué quieres hacer, me parece que una de las opciones te crea automáticamente una partición para Ubuntu, quitando espacio a Windows
<cousteau> o puedes hacerlo a mano con el Editor de particiones (tienes uno en el propio CD de Ubuntu): reduces el tamaño de la partición de Windows, y al instalar eliges la opción "Instalar en el espacio vacío más grande" o algo así
<NetUser> cousteau lo que pasa que hace tiempo instale ubuntu y al iniciar el grub de ubuntu
<cousteau> cuando arranques, te preguntará cuál quieres arrancar
<NetUser> :S no me aparecia la opcion de entrar en xpç
<cousteau> NetUser, es raro, lo suele detectar
<NetUser> mira tengo
<NetUser> un disco de 150 gn
<cousteau> yo hace poco instalé desde cero y creo que sí que me sale Windows en el grub
<NetUser> gb, y este esta particionado en dos partes
<NetUser> tendra que ver algo eso :?
<NetUser> ammm pero te confieso que nunca he instalado asi como dises tup
<NetUser> que automaticamente le de espacio .
<cousteau> NetUser, tienes 2 particiones, no? o sólo una y otro espacio en blanco
<NetUser> dos particiones :D
<cousteau> bueno, la segunda no te hace falta porque Ubuntu te lo va a formatear, crear particiones, etc... lo mejor sería borrar la partición que has dejado para Ubuntu, y que quede como espacio sin asignar
<cousteau> y luego para instalar le dices que te use el espacio contiguo más grande
<NetUser> amm no te entendi cousteau
<NetUser> mira lo que pasa que
<NetUser> que en la particion D tengo informacion y bastante
<NetUser> ? Tengo que eliminar estos datos o respaldarlos ?
<cousteau> ah... vamos, que tienes 2 particiones pero no quieres instalar encima
<cousteau> bien, lo que tienes que hacer es reducir el tamaño de una de las particiones, para que quede hueco para instalar ubuntu
<NetUser> :D ok cousteau muchas gracias
<NetUser> a instalarlo
<NetUser> queiro que quede listo para el otro año jajajajaj
<cousteau> NetUser, mira, algo así: http://sliceoflinux.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/instalar-ubuntu-10-10-06.png
<NetUser> :P que la pases bien :)
<cousteau> la 1ª opción
<cousteau> o, si haces lo de las particiones manualmente, pues usas la 3ª, o usas el editor de particiones y entonces al instalar te sale otra opción de "Instalar en el espacio contiguo más grande"
<NetUser> ok gracias amigo :D
<NetUser> no aiii dudas ;:D a instalarlo
<cousteau> si quieres, este tutorial está interesante: http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/10/10/instalar-ubuntu-10-10-paso-a-paso/
<cousteau> aunque es para 10.10, no 10.04
<NetUser> :D es el k instalare :P
<NetUser> gracias
<cousteau> raro; en las versiones del instalador que estoy viendo para 10.04 no está la opción de "instlar junto a otro sistema operativo"
<pipo65> feliz año nuevo
<cxmatias> hey en china ya estan en el 2011 desde ase una buenas oras
<R00teR> yo ya lo estoy
<cxmatias> en donde estas?
<R00teR> es
<cxmatias> hoo
<R00teR> hace 4 horas que es 2011
<cxmatias> aqui apenas son las 7 DE LA NOCHE
<cxmatias> US
<R00teR> ya os queda poco para ser los ultimos en entrar
<R00teR> jejejeje
<cxmatias> si ....
<cxmatias> hey que ora es ahi?
<R00teR> supongo que alla lo celebrais a lo bestia no?
<R00teR> 04:00
<R00teR> am
<pipo65> 23:55
<pipo65> 23:56
<pipo65> es q cambio justo
<cxmatias> felicidades pipo65
<R00teR> pues feliz año pipo65
<R00teR> aqui es tradicion tomar las uvas
<R00teR> alli no se
<cxmatias> r00teR, pues nose comparado con  que, pero comosea  parese un dia normal
<cxmatias> aqui comer uvas
<pipo65> 23:58
<pipo65> 23:59
<cxmatias> noooooooo!!!
<R00teR> nosotros cuando llegan las 00:00 dan 12 campanadas y tomamos 12 uvas una cada campanada
<pipo65> es un reloj
<R00teR> pero no se como se hará en otros paises
<pipo65> yo le mando un trago de sidra por cada campanada
<cxmatias> orales! eso es requete bien,
<cxmatias> hoo
<cxmatias> eres de paraguay?
<R00teR> gracias tomate uno a nuestra saludo pipo65
<SynFlag> |time
<Tuxkiller> 12:01 AM, January 01, 2011
<cxmatias> se esta comindo sus uvas
<cxmatias> felicidades
<cxmatias> yo tengo que esperar 5 horas mas
<SynFlag> donde vivis cxmatias ?
<R00teR> felicidades
<cxmatias> en california
<R00teR> que calor debe hacer alla
<cxmatias> aqui en california? no , aqui esta siendo mucho frio
<pipo65> feliz año nuevo
<pipo65> !!!!!!!!
<pipo65> aca hace un calor barbaro
<R00teR> feliz año pipo65
<cxmatias> de donde eres pues? pipo65
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<R00teR> offtopic
<cxmatias> hey kubot, eres un usuario tambien?
<SynFlag> es un bot
<SynFlag> como el
<SynFlag> |version
<Tuxkiller> The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1+gribble (2010-12-01T16:53:08-0500).  The newest version available in the gribble git repository is 0.83.4.1+gribble (2010-12-01T16:53:08-0500).
<cxmatias> ubuntu
<TrueNhero> svn es subversion?
<R00teR> supongo que si
<TrueNhero> i como descargo el source de un svn?
<pipo65> lo agregas a tus sources.list
<pipo65> un ppa
<cousteau> te instalas subversion y buscas instrucciones en la página que seguro que vienen, algo así como   svn co <URL del programa>
<dzup2> eso
<dzup2> unity esta bonito
<R00teR> jajaja
<R00teR> dzup2,
<R00teR> nooooo
<dzup2> heh
<dzup2> ami si me esta gustando
<dzup2> solo el detalle de no veo donde se ponen multiples escritorios
<R00teR> dzup2, a la izquierda en la barra hay un icono rosa
<R00teR> ahí salen los 4 escritorios
<dzup2> cual barra
<dzup2> no me salen a mi
 * dzup2 mira a google
<R00teR> si hombre
<R00teR> en la de la izquierda
<R00teR> donde estan todas las aplicaciones por defecto
<R00teR> tienes que tener un icono rosa
<R00teR> (o parcialmente rosa)
<R00teR> yo lo vi ayer
<dzup2> hmm ...no lo tengo, busco google
<R00teR> mira dzup2
<R00teR> http://logit42.com/archives/5691
<R00teR> en esa imagen
<R00teR> sale el icono que te digo
<R00teR> es uno rosa
<dzup2> OK, YA ESTA :P
<dzup2> ups las caps
<R00teR> lo encontraste
<R00teR> que pasaba?
<dzup2> hasta con compiz y extras y todas las trompetas
<pipo65> no ba a existir mas gnome
<pipo65> es verdad eso
<pipo65> por lo q veo se parece a moblin
<pipo65> R00teR:
<R00teR> dime
<pipo65> es verdad
<pipo65> q no existira mas gnome
<R00teR> uhm
<R00teR> pues ni idea
<pipo65> por lo q dice la imagen
<R00teR> lo dudo
<pipo65> q pasastes
<R00teR> no pipo65
<pipo65> yo me he aferrado a lxde
<R00teR> eso quiere decir que a partir de la siguiente version de ubuntu el escritorio predeterminado sera unity
<R00teR> pero no quiere decir nada mas
<pipo65> parece moblin
<R00teR> a mi no me gusta nada
<R00teR> (de momento)
<pipo65> usas gnome
<R00teR> de todas formas siempre se podrá elegir el tipo de sesión, digo yo
<R00teR> si
<pipo65> yo uso lxde y anda bien
<R00teR> eso es segun las preferencias
<R00teR> o costumbres
<pipo65> yo igual no me caso con nada
<pipo65> mientra me deje seguir usando mi viejo equipo
<R00teR> claro pipo65
<R00teR> a mi me gusta esa filosofia de no casar con nada
<R00teR> hoy aqui, mañana allá
<R00teR> cada uno se va ajustando su pc
<pipo65> igual se ve lindo
<R00teR> es lo lógico y lo bueno de linux es que lo permite
<R00teR> yo de momento prefiero funcionalidad que atractivo
<R00teR> (de momento)
<pipo65> pipo65.netfirms.com/m.png
<R00teR> quien sabe mañana
<R00teR> jejeje
<pipo65> mira ese y dime
<R00teR> se ve bien
<R00teR> a mi es que los dock
<R00teR> no me van
<R00teR> pero esta chulo ;)
<pipo65> y lo unico q hize fue bajar un fondo de pantalla y instalar cairo-docks
<pipo65> y eso tendrias q haber visto la opcion carrussel
<pipo65> bue gente el alcohol me da sueño me voy a dormir
<R00teR> si te gustan esas cosas prueba el cubo de escritorio
<pipo65> R00teR: pero para eso nesesitas compiz
<R00teR> exacto si
<pipo65> y compiz no corre en este equipo
<R00teR> no tienes aceleración 3d?
<pipo65> yo hago lo que puedo con lo q tengo
<R00teR> ah
<pipo65> es un celeron 650 con 192 mb de ram
<R00teR> joe
<R00teR> entonces bastante tiene
<R00teR> :P
<R00teR> al menos linux lo hace vivir!
<pipo65> aun con todo eso q ves en la imagen q te pase no se claba el equipo se puede seguir usando
<R00teR> te creo, son las maravillas de linux
<pipo65> me deja hacer acceso remoto navegar ver videos en flash y demas
<pipo65> yo uso lubuntu
<pipo65> es de la familia de ubuntu un tanto mas reducido
<R00teR> nunca lo he probado
<pipo65> pero igual de potente
<R00teR> eso seguro
<R00teR> mientras lleve el kernel jaja
<R00teR> imaginate ponerle un windows a esa maquina
<R00teR> tendrias que tirarla
<pipo65> 2.6.23-27
<R00teR> hoy en dia
<pipo65> perdon
<pipo65> Linux workstation 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 1 23:52:12 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<pipo65> ese es mi kernel
<pipo65> estoy usando la 10.04
<R00teR> 2.6.35-24-generic-pae
<R00teR> 10.10
<pipo65> la 10.10 tiene algunos detalles con la acpi
<pipo65> pero hasta el 13.04 tengo soporte
<pipo65> ahi saltare a la proxima lts
<R00teR> probrarás unity
<pipo65> y volvere a tener otros 3 años de soporte
<pipo65> talves lo pruebe en mi otro equipo
<pipo65> que es medio viejo como este
<pipo65> pero ahun no lo formateo
<pipo65> tengo una particion para probar
<R00teR> lo suyo es tener separado /home
<R00teR> y puedes probar lo que quieras
<pipo65> no es q en la otra makina tengo otros sistemas operativos instalados
<pipo65> tengo un debian
<pipo65> tambien
<pipo65> y el malefico xp
<R00teR> ahh
<pipo65> igual creo q el xp en ese equipo poca vida le queda
<R00teR> y que tal debian
<R00teR> yo me estoy bajando isos de debian
<R00teR> para probarlo
<pipo65> debian anda joya
<pipo65> igual estoy en la stable
<pipo65> lenny
<pipo65> me quiero pasar a squezze
<pipo65> pero me falta ram
<pipo65> solo tengo 256
<R00teR> claro logico
<pipo65> y me regalaron un gigabyte con un pentium 4 2.26
<pipo65> me falta comprarle 1 gb de ram
<R00teR> joe
<R00teR> vaya regalo
<pipo65> ya le tengo un disco duro
<R00teR> ese si tendras que aprobecharlo
<pipo65> la memoria ram es ddr1
<pipo65> 333
<pipo65> no soporta 400
<pipo65> ya lo probe
<R00teR> joe
<pipo65> y un gb de ram me sale 235 pesos argentinos
<R00teR> cuantos dolares mas o menos?
<pipo65> 59 u$s estado unideses
<R00teR> a bueno no es muy caro
<pipo65> menos mal q tengo galculator
<pipo65> me permite calcular el presio dolar
<pipo65> jajaj
<R00teR> jajajaja
<R00teR> es que yo soy europeo
<R00teR> y calculo mas o menos dolares en euros
<pipo65> usas euros
<R00teR> cada uno en su moneda!
<R00teR> xD
<pipo65> igual tambien me gusta usar slax
<pipo65> lo tengo instalado en el pendrive
<R00teR> slax...
<pipo65> me ayuda a rescatar sistemas
<R00teR> no se si lo he probado
<R00teR> creo que si pero ya no recuerdo
<pipo65> puedes bajarlo de slax.org
<pipo65> es muy facil de usar
<pipo65> y tiene casi todos los entornos
<pipo65> por lo menos yo le he probado kde fluxbox lxde y e17
<pipo65> y esos andan bien
<pipo65> ademas tiene una base de datos con un montonasos d eprogramas
<pipo65> muy facil de instalar
<R00teR> yo kde y gnome
<R00teR> bueno y unity
<R00teR> jaja
<pipo65> y se puede usar desde un fat32
<pipo65> si lo usas desde un disco duro debes de usar lilo
<pipo65> bue ahora si me voy a dormir
<pipo65> saludos
<R00teR> oks
<R00teR> que descanses
<vlad> Feliz año a todos!
<louismalle> Happy New Year!
<louismalle> Happy New Year!
<TrueNhero> feliz año
<juanito_> hi
<MichaelSOG> Feliz Año 2011
<Tiffon> nas
<MichaelSOG> feliz año Tiffon
<fzeta> Feliz Año, parceros:)..............
<erAbuelo> buenos dias y feliz año a todos
<mimecar> hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola mimecar
<Jemar> Hola a todos y feliz año
<Jemar> Me he comprado un Epad de estos chinos y he leido en algunos sitios que puede arrancar desde la tarjeta sd con alguna distribucionde ubuntu sabeis lago al respecto?
<SynFlag> Jemar: si puede, mira algunos videos en youtube, googlealo
 * cousteau googlea Epad
<Pc_Escritorio_> necesito ayuda
<Pc_Escritorio_> para reinstalar el grub
<cousteau> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Pc_Escritorio_> tengo k asignar espacio em disco
<Pc_Escritorio_> al intentar inslalar devuelve error
<Pc_Escritorio_> no hay sistema de ficheros raiz
<Pc_Escritorio_> tengo 5 particiones
<cousteau> Pc_Escritorio_, qué estás haciendo y qué error te da?
<Pc_Escritorio_> intente eliminar ubuntu por falta de espacio
<Pc_Escritorio_> y ahora no bootea
<Pc_Escritorio_> entonces con el live cd
<Pc_Escritorio_> intento resintalar ubuntu
<Pc_Escritorio_> el error es al asignar espacio en disco
<Pc_Escritorio_> aparece un menu con las particiones
<Pc_Escritorio_> aparentemente debo definir un sistema de ficheros raiz
<Pc_Escritorio_> no se cual o como es
<Pc_Escritorio_> tengo 5 particinoes
<cousteau> Pc_Escritorio_, cómo lo estás haciendo?
<Pc_Escritorio_> desde un pendrive
<Pc_Escritorio_> con live cd ubuntu 10.10
<cousteau> aquí lo explican bastante bien: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB#Usando_una_distribuci.C3.B3n_Live
<Pc_Escritorio_> en una netbook con w7
<cousteau> espera... tienes ubuntu instalado en ese pc?
<cousteau> (además de win?)
<Pc_Escritorio_> lo tenia
<Pc_Escritorio_> pero elimine la particion desde w7
<Pc_Escritorio_> al encender el grub solicitaba por que sistema arrancaba
<cousteau> pues me parece que no podrás instalar grub... tampoco creo que te haga falta
<Pc_Escritorio_> ahora me da error de grub ...
<Pc_Escritorio_> entonces?
<Pc_Escritorio_> que debo hacer?
<cousteau> claro, no hay menú de grub, sólo se carga el grub del MBR pero no encuentra el menú
<cousteau> tendrás que recuperar el MBR de windows
<Pc_Escritorio_> al bootear devuelde
<cousteau> en Knoppix 5.1.1 había un programa para recuperarlo, y también se puede hacer con el CD de Windows
<cousteau> !mbr
<kubot> Grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<cousteau> ..no, eso no es
<Pc_Escritorio_> error: unknowm filesystem
<Pc_Escritorio_> grub rescue>
<Pc_Escritorio_> sin menu ... y como lo recupero?
<Pc_Escritorio_> es no tengo cd de windows
<Pc_Escritorio_> es w7
<Pc_Escritorio_> y una netbook no tiene lectora de cd ni dvd
<Pc_Escritorio_> !mbr
<kubot> Grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<cousteau> cómo instalaste windows?
<Pc_Escritorio_> vino asi cuando la compre
<Pc_Escritorio_> intento bootear con el pendrive y me lleva al mismo error
<Pc_Escritorio_> de grub
<Pc_Escritorio_> no puedo bootear ni con el pendriver? pueder ser?
<cousteau> se me ocurre: 1) arranca ubuntu desde un live usb, 2) descarga e instala este paquete manualmente en la sesión live: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/ms-sys, 3) ejecuta   ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<Pc_Escritorio_> ok
<Pc_Escritorio_> a ver si puedo iniciar desde el live usb
<cousteau> si no puedes arrancar con el pendrive, a lo mejor es que el pc no arranca desde el pendrive sino directamente desde disco duro; eso lo puedes arreglar entrando en la configuración de la BIOS, y algunos ordenadores además dan la opción de elegir desde qué dispositivo arrancar
<Pc_Escritorio_> ya lo cambie desde el bios
<cousteau> cuando enciendas el ordenador, mira a ver si dice algo como "Press <F2> to enter BIOS setup, <F12> to select boot device"
<Pc_Escritorio_> pero no me deja
<Pc_Escritorio_> si
<Pc_Escritorio_> ya cambie el orden
<cousteau> y qué lleva el pendrive?
<Pc_Escritorio_> primero el pen de kington
<Pc_Escritorio_> lleva la live  cd
<Pc_Escritorio_> con unebootin
<Pc_Escritorio_> ubuntu 10.10
<Pc_Escritorio_> siempre me da el mismo error
<cousteau> y antes te arrancaba?
<Pc_Escritorio_> si claro
<Pc_Escritorio_> bootee en esta pc
<Pc_Escritorio_> y en otra con live usb de ubuntu
<Pc_Escritorio_> no existe un comando ...desde grub rescue>  ?
<Pc_Escritorio_> ahi puede entrar
<Pc_Escritorio_> añ live usb
<Pc_Escritorio_> cambie de puerto usb
<Pc_Escritorio_> ahora?
<cousteau> no sé, en principio debería funcionar sin más el usb
<Lostizytu> ta arrancando desde el usb ?
<Lostizytu> por bios
<Lostizytu> ?
<Pc_Escritorio_> si
<Pc_Escritorio_> logre bootear con live usb
<Pc_Escritorio_> <cousteau>  <Lostizytu>que debo hacer ahora? ya booteo por live usb
<Pc_Escritorio_> abro una termnial?
<cousteau> bien, descarga este paquete: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/ms-sys
<Pc_Escritorio_> pero en la netbook no tengo acceso a la red...
<Pc_Escritorio_> nose porque no se conecta al router inalambrico...
<cousteau> haz clic en "i386" al final de la página, elige un mirror que tengas cerca (o uno cualquiera, da igual), descárgalo e instálalo con   sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb   y ejecuta   ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<cousteau> si no te va internet, descárgalo desde otro ordenador, ponlo en otro pendrive, y ya está
<Pc_Escritorio_> error:
<Pc_Escritorio_> Error
<Pc_Escritorio_> No such package in this suite on this architecture. N de paquetes, en esta suite en esta arquitectura.
<Pc_Escritorio_> clikeando en i386 al final...
<cousteau> has ido a http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/ms-sys?
<Pc_Escritorio_> si por supuesto
<Pc_Escritorio_> me devuelve a este link http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/ms-sys/filelist
<cousteau> eso es porque has hecho click en "list of files"
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/ms-sys/download
<cousteau> dale ahí
<Pc_Escritorio_> perdon...
<cousteau> perdón, el comando no es   ms-sys -m /dev/sda   sino   ms-sys -7 /dev/sda   (-m es para windows 2000/xp/2003, -7 para win 7)
<Pc_Escritorio_> ok
<cousteau> probablemente con "sudo" delante
<Pc_Escritorio_> bien
<Pc_Escritorio_> tube que reiniciar la netbook... aver
<cousteau> me voy a comer, a ver si con eso te va bien
<Pc_Escritorio_> gracias
<Pc_Escritorio_> <Lostizytu>
<Pc_Escritorio_> como instalo el pakete ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<Pc_Escritorio_> ???
<Lostizytu> sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<Pc_Escritorio_> no puedo abrir la terminal
<Lostizytu> primero tienes q estar en la direccion ( directorio ) del archivo
<Pc_Escritorio_> devuelve error
<Pc_Escritorio_> coul not launch "terminal"
<Pc_Escritorio_> failed to execute child process "gnome terminal" (input/output error)
<Pc_Escritorio_> que se de debe?
<Pc_Escritorio_> el directorio del escritorio como paso al escritorio?
<Lancro> cd ~/Desktop
<Pc_Escritorio_> si gracias Lanco
<Pc_Escritorio_> me devuelve error
<Lancro> pues ni idea, yo ando aqui para aprender jeje
<Pc_Escritorio_> dpkg-deb (subprocess): failed to exec tar: input /output error
<Pc_Escritorio_> ok
<Pc_Escritorio_> nadie me puede ayudar
<Pc_Escritorio_> me devuelve un error al intentar instalar un pakete deb
<weeifuh> cual?
<Pc_Escritorio_> dpkg-deb (subprocess): failed to exec tar: input /output error
<Pc_Escritorio_> <weeifuh> ese
<Pc_Escritorio_> failed  to exec dpkg-split to see if it's part of a multiparter: input / output error
<Pc_Escritorio> <weeifuh>
<Pc_Escritorio> me ayudas?¿
<weeifuh> pero con cual paquete te dio ese error?
<aguitel> frataslafra sagrapa el calimestrum .deb
<Igorov> hola
<Igorov> feliz año
<aguitel> frataslafra sagrapa el calimestrum .deb
<Nutub> ola, necesito ayuda para instalar windows en mi disco duro, pero sin borrar el ubuntu, alguien sabe como?
<xangua> !grub2
<xangua> creas una partición para windows y lo instalas, tendrás quee recuperar grub; por eso siempre es mejor instalar windows y cualquier otra csa deespués
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Nutub> xangua: como creo esa particion?
<xangua> con gparted desde el live cd de ubuntu, siempre es bueno respaldar  tus datos
<Nutub> gparted viene en la instalacion de ubuntu?
<juanito_> chicos mi disco portable no monta, el dispositivo es /dev/sdb1
<juanito_> como corrijo los ftab
<juanito_> mimecar,  chicos mi disco portable no monta, el dispositivo es /dev/sdb1
<juanito_>  como corrijo los ftab
<mimecar> si el disco es externo no tienes que modificar fstab
<juanito_> pues no me anda :S
<juanito_> solo la primera vez luego ya no
<juanito_> y ya lo probe en otra pc
<mimecar> comprueba si las particiones del disco tienen errores
<juanito_> todo bien
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que no tenga errores el disco?
<juanito_> si no tiene errores
<juanito_> como te digo lo pobre en otro lado  y funciona ok
<mimecar> ¿como has comprobado que no tiene errores?
<juanito_> me anda en otra pc
<mimecar> que funcione en otro pc no quiere decir que no tenga errores
<juanito_> como compruebo ?
<juanito_> que no tenga errores
<mimecar> pasale scandisk
<juanito_> donde esta eso
<mimecar> en windows, al ver las propiedades del disco duro
<juanito_> uso ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> si el disco usa fat32, desmontalo, fsck.vfat /dev/dispositivo
<mimecar> si usa ntfs no se el comando
<juanito_> ya gracias
<juanito_> justo el disco usa ntfs u.u
<mimecar> usas linux y ntfs?
<juanito_> el disco portable es ntfs
<juanito_> el interneto es ext4
<mimecar> el externo puede ser fat32
<juanito_> como lo cambio ?
<mimecar> sin formatear no puedes
<juanito_> u.u
<juanito_> pero la primera vez si se monto solo
<juanito_> luego la segunda ya no u.u
<mimecar> puede ser que quitaras mal el disco
<mimecar> comprueba si tiene errores en otro ordenador
<juanito_> eso si es cierto
<juanito_> lo quite mal
<juanito_> ok
<cousteau> si usa ntfs... con "fsck" a secas no vale?
<juanito_> fsck desde util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<juanito_> e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)
<juanito_> /dev/sda3 está montado.
<juanito_> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<juanito_> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> juanito_: aparte, que no se te ocurra darle a continuar
<mimecar> ahora ya saldrán los mensajes
<juanito_> :D
<juanito_> si le pongo fat 32 me anda en linux y guindows seven ?
<mimecar> si, pero tendrás que formatear haciendo un backup de todos los datos
<mimecar> si arreglas los errores en ntfs debería reconocerlo al conectarlo
<juanito_> okas
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, el hd es usb?
<juanito_> si
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, si
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, usas un adaptador no?
<juanito_> no
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, no lo uso
<mimecar> busca como se comprueban los errores en un disco con ntfs
<juanito_> okis
<Tarrasquero> bueno...
<cousteau> creo que el programa para hacer fsck es ntfsfix, viene en el paquete ntfsprogs
<juanito_> me descargo el ntfsfix ?
<cousteau> juanito_, a lo mejor ya lo tienes instalado
<danny_> Hola
<cousteau> si no,   sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<danny_> tengo un acer nuevo que me he comprado
<danny_> con un i7
<juanito_> exactamente eso que hace ? cousteau
<juanito_> danny_, felicitaciones :D
<danny_> y llevo varios dias mirando y mirando para ver como hacer que lm-sensors me detecte el hardware
<danny_> gracias juanito_ :)
<cousteau> juanito_, comprobar el sistema ntfs y corregir fallos... nunca lo he usado y no sé cómo se usa
<danny_> y no consigo hacerlo...
<danny_> ufff
<danny_> alguien sabe de algo que este relacionado con ello o con coretemp?
<cousteau> danny_, estás haciendo esto? http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Monitorizar_temperaturas_de_hardware#Configuraci.C3.B3n_de_lm-sensors
<Tarrasquero> danny_, aha
<danny_> no consigo compilar el coretemp
<danny_> me da este error:
<mimecar> !paste danny_
<kubot> danny_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<danny_> nah, es cortito _)
<danny_> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/coretemp.ko
<danny_> FATAL: Error inserting coretemp (/lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/coretemp.ko): No such device
<cousteau> se supone que no tendría que hacer falta compilar nada, sólo instalar lm-sensors, ejecutar `sudo sensors-detect` y ya
<danny_> pero ahi no me detecta nada
<danny_> compilando si
<danny_> pero no compila xd
<cousteau> y creo que añadir unas líneas a un archivo, pero me parece que lo hace solo
<danny_> alguien sa
<danny_> sabe*?
<danny_> Terrasquero?
<Tarrasquero> danny_, coretemp para que sirve?
<danny_> con ese modulo
<danny_> tendre las temperaturas de mi intel
<Tarrasquero> y no esta en repos?
<danny_> no
<danny_> :(
<Tarrasquero> danny_, ya le hiciste update?
<danny_> sí
<Tarrasquero> ok
<cousteau> danny_, y si haces   sudo modprobe coretemp   ?
<cousteau> cómo que no compila?
<danny_> osea
<danny_> compila
<cousteau> se supone que ese driver está en los módulos: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=maverick&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=coretemp.ko
<danny_> pero no carga
<Tarrasquero> danny_, por que no instalas mbmon?
<Jacruth> gente, necesito la ayuda del universo
<danny_> Terrasquero, qué es eso?
<Tarrasquero> danny_, no querias para saber las temperaturas?
<danny_> sí, con conky
<Tarrasquero> bueno con conky no dijiste pero..
<yo_rmn> hola, cada vez que instalo algo me sale esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549346/
<danny_> necesito los sensores para conky
<Jacruth> gente, algo me ha pasado con las fuentes: a pesar de que uso Sans 10, la que viene por defecto para Gnome
<Jacruth> tengo esto: http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/2108/pantallazoxchatjacruthf.png
<Jacruth> las letras se ven horrorosamente mal
<mimecar> Jacruth: al reinstalar el metapaquete de gnome sigue fallando?
<Jacruth> hace 2 horas se veían bien
<Jacruth> si mimecar
<Jacruth> (no quería seguir molestandote jajaja)
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si se arregla
<mimecar> lo lógico es que preguntes en el canal de la distribución que usas
<Jacruth> Gnome es Gnome
<Jacruth> :3
<danny_> Terrasquero, danny@Aspire:~/Descargas$ sudo mbmon
<danny_> No Hardware Monitor found!!
<danny_> :(
<mimecar> los comandos de instalar paquetes no son lo mismo
<mimecar> como tu veas
<Jacruth> tampoco hay tanta diferencia entre apt y yum, yo antes era de Ubuntu :3
<Jacruth> mimecar, ¿te hablo por aquí o por el otro lado? es para no interrumpir a novatillo
<mimecar> como quieras
<Jacruth> con otros usuarios, como por ejemplo root
<Jacruth> se ve perfectamente
<mimecar> Jacruth: es un problema de configuración, crea un usuario nuevo y funcionará
<juanito_> mimecar, de donde me bajo el blender 2.50
<cousteau> yo_rmn, creo que es normal, a mí me parece que también me salen esos mensajes
<cousteau> juanito_, de la pág de blender
<cousteau> van ya por el 2.55 o así
<juanito_> cousteau, y si pero no me sale
<mimecar> juanito_: del repositorio
<cousteau> UOOOUOOUO! no, por el 2.56
<cousteau> desde ayer
<cousteau> http://www.blender.org/development/release-logs/blender-256-beta/
<cousteau> "Hopefully last of the betas, a version with over 400 bugs fixed!"
<yo_rmn> cousteau, gracias.
<Jacruth> ¿Alguien sabe si es posible restaurar la configuración por defecto para un usuario... especialmente a lo que gráficos se refiere?
<Jacruth> :3
<mimecar> Jacruth: crea un usuario nuevo y mira si se soluciona
<xangua> ...
<Jacruth> se soluciona, mimecar, segurísimo
<cousteau> Jacruth, Sistema > Prefs > Apariencia > Fuentes > Tipografías > Mejores formas, o LCD
<Jacruth> he probado con pepito
<mimecar> Jacruth: has pasado a ese usuario?
<Jacruth> diosssssssssss lo de cousteau ha funcionado!
<Jacruth> si mimecar
<Jacruth> poooooooooor fin!
<Jacruth> guau, no recuerdo haber tocado "ahí"
<Jacruth> por fin veo las letras como si no tuviese que usar gafas
<TrueNhero> donde encuentro esto en español http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/mouse.4.html
<mimecar> TrueNhero: esas opciones no deberías modificarlas a mano
<Jacruth> TrueNhero, aun así busca con "controlador de entrada del ratón"
<Jacruth> lo vas a tener difícil eh
<Jacruth> TrueNhero, mira si algo de lo que sale aqui te sirve:
<Jacruth> http://usuariodebian.blogspot.com/2008/07/configuracion-manual-del-servidor-xorg.html
<cousteau> (Blender) "IMPORTANT 2: The day after release, a very bad bug in "undo" for using Cloth/Fluid sim has been solved. We'll probably release a 2.56a update soon."
<juanito_> cousteau, entre a la web, cual me descargo? http://www.sintel.org/wp-content/content/download.html
<cousteau> a ver... entras aquí: http://www.blender.org/download/get-256-beta/
<juanito_> esta en ingles o.O
<cousteau> juanito_, usa un diccionario y mira cómo se dice "Linux" en inglés, lo buscas en esa página y te lo descargas
<mimecar> cousteau: linux en inglés?
<Lancro> ¿?
<cousteau> </sarcasmo>
<cousteau> a ver... buscar donde pone "Linux" y hacer clic en "Blender 2.56 Beta, 32 bit (26 MB)" (o 64 bit si es el caso)
<juanito_> chistoso
<juanito_> blender-2.56-beta-linux-glibc27-i686.tar.bz2
<juanito_> ya lo descarge
<juanito_> como lo instalo ? no encuentro el Setup.exe
<cousteau> doble clic en el archivo "blender"
<TrueNhero> alguien usa o ha usado: echo -n | xsel -n -i
<erAbuelo> man xsel
<cousteau> primero lo descomprimes, por ejemplo en ~/home/blender-2.56, y haces doble clic en el archivo "blender"
<juanito_> me sale una lista llena de carpetas cousteau
<juanito_> ok
<cousteau> no hace falta instalarlo, basta con descomprimirlo en una carpeta y ejecutarlo desde ahí
<juanito_> ya veo
<juanito_> cousteau, sabes como enlazarla con openshot ? cuando intento crear un titulo animado me sigue saliendo instale el blender 2.5 o posterior
<cousteau> juanito_, hmm, supongo que tendrás que crear un link de /usr/local/bin/blender a ~/blender-2.56/blender
<juanito_> :S
<juanito_> pongo eso ?
<mimecar> juanito_: eso te pasa por instalar cosas a mano
<juanito_> pero si me dijeron que me lo descargara u.u
<mimecar> si, pero el sistema no usará la versión descargada
<cousteau> culpa mía :( (si es sólo para probar, con descargarlo vale)
<mimecar> usará la que está instalada
<cousteau> mira, a lo mejor este PPA te vale: https://launchpad.net/~cheleb/+archive/blender-svn
<cousteau> instrucciones aquí: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/blender-253-beta-3d-graphics.html
<juanito_> ok
<cousteau> lo que pasa es que al ser SVN, a lo mejor es más inestable
<mimecar> cousteau: es lo que tiene programar ;)
<juanito_> no hay una forma de actualizar la que me viene en el sistema el 2.49 ?
<mimecar> si la 2.5 es beta, no
<juanito_> plop
<juanito_> cuando saldra el oficial
<mimecar> cuando lo decidan los programadores
<juanito_> xD
<juanito_> no hay fecha oficial u.u
<mimecar> por que tienes esa versionitis?
<juanito_> que raro la 2.56 es beta
<juanito_> la 2.50 no es oficial ?
<cousteau> dicen que esta posiblemente sea la última beta
<cousteau> dentro de poco llegará la 2.6
<cousteau> (son así de raros: usan versiones pares (2.4 y 2.6) para las estables e impares (2.5) para las versiones de desarrollo)
<mimecar> raros no, siguen el estilo de numeración del kernel
<cousteau> es que los del kernel también son raros
<juanito_> la estable no es 2.49 ?
<cousteau> juanito_, sí
<cousteau> pero dentro de poco saldrá la 2.60
<cousteau> (2.49 = 2.4.9; el que cuenta es el 4)
<juanito_> bueno a esperar entonces
<juanito_> ah okey
<juanito_> :C
<mimecar> !ping
<kubot> p0ng!
<magu42> Alguien puede orientarme con esto, Sangoogle no ha podido   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549362/
<mimecar> no hay ningún problema si hay que reinstalar
<mimecar> siempre que no la borres claro
<mimecar> que la reinstalación no borre todo el disco duro, no es algo seguro
<magu42> mimecar» ah  me imaginaba algo así
<mimecar> perfectamente te puede borrar todo el disco duro
<Pc_Escritorio> amigos que version de ubuntu me recomiendan para una netbook 2 mg ram hd 320 (con s.o. w7) sin lectora de cd-dvd???
<mimecar> la versión normal de ubuntu
<magu42> tendré que probarlo entonces y llegado el rescate me enteraré que pasa :-)
<Pc_Escritorio> me interesa la distribucion de edubuntu pero es muy grande para un live usb...
<Pc_Escritorio> 10.10 ? <mimecar>
<magu42> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> magu42: pruebala en una máquina virtual
<mimecar> si Pc_Escritorio
<magu42> mimecar» para?
<mimecar> para no tener problemas con el live usb
<magu42> mimecar» ya la probé en live cd y anda todo
<Pc_Escritorio> es que he tenido una serie de error input / output error una version anteriror hay mucha diferencia 10.4?
<magu42> mimecar» es un mote viejo no bootea de usb
<mimecar> programas más recientes Pc_Escritorio
<magu42> note*
<mimecar> entonces usa un dvd
<Pc_Escritorio> entonces podri instalar 9.10 ?
<Pc_Escritorio> podria*
<magu42> mimecar» perodón me entreveré con las otras respuestas :-)
<mimecar> el   10.10
<Pc_Escritorio> tengo w7 y voy a redimensionar la particion e instalar ubuntu... que deberia usar? el live usb ?
<Lancro> el windows
<mimecar> si, haz antes  un backup de todos tus datos
<Lancro> para redimensionar la particion windows usa windows, es mas seguro
<Pc_Escritorio> si estoy esperando que el defragmentador de disco termine para usar w particionar
<mimecar> haz un backup de todos los datos
<Pc_Escritorio> que programa recomiendan para hacer backup?
<mimecar> copia las carpetas que tengan los datos de windows
<Pc_Escritorio> el tema es que son varios MB y es una netbook...
<mimecar> si son MB es poco
<Pc_Escritorio> GB*
<mimecar> GB es diferente
<Pc_Escritorio> perdon ...GB
<mimecar> piensa que vas a instalar un sistema operativo, puedes perder todos los datos
<mimecar> si hay algún problema
<Pc_Escritorio> si lo se... por eso pense que habría algun programa para comprimir u organizar las copias de seguridad
<mimecar> en windows tienes syncbackup
<mimecar> pero no comprime
<Pc_Escritorio> y alguno que comprima?
<mimecar> no lo se, busca en google
<Pc_Escritorio> ok
<mimecar> si los datos son videos no comprimirás nada
<Pc_Escritorio> si lo se no, video no tengo
<Pc_Escritorio> por ejemplo si quiero instalar edubuntu, me conviene instalar antes, digo por el peso (live usb) 10.10 y luego edubuntu ? o cual seri al solucion para instalar edubuntu en una netbook (sin lectora de cd-dvd)???
<Pc_Escritorio> sería*
<mimecar> Pc_Escritorio: usa un usb más grande
<Pc_Escritorio> no tengo...:(
<mimecar-away> entonces instala la versión normal de ubuntu
<Pc_Escritorio> otra alternativa?
<Pc_Escritorio> y luego?
<cousteau> o instalar ubuntu-minimal (en modo texto), y luego edubuntu-desktop
<Pc_Escritorio> como lo hago en modo texto?
<lokvendra> alguien me ayuda, desde mi red local no veo una pc...
<carlos_> lokvendra, llevas gafas?
<lokvendra> intento hacer una copia de seguridad
<lokvendra> dicha pc tiene w7
<carlos_> lokvendra, lo siento, era demasiado fácil ;)
<lokvendra> y la otra xp
<lokvendra> eso es ayuda <carlos_> ???
<mimecar> alguno de los equipos está ejecutando ubuntu?
<lokvendra> no todavia lo estoy por instalar...
<carlos_> lokvendra, con la información que proporcionas, no creo que se pueda dar mucha ayuda. Sin contar que el canal es sobre ubuntu y solo mencionas otros sitemas operativos.
<lokvendra> lo se, es intento instalar ubuntu en una netbook pero primero debo hacer el backup, y dentro de la red local tengo estos s.o. con esas versiones y no encuentro otra forma de hacerlo
<lokvendra> es decir intento hacer backup de los datos de la netbook con w7 para el otro equipo con xp
<mimecar> comparte  una carpeta en un windows y conecta con la otra máquina
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> gracias
<carlos_> lokvendra, usa clonezilla. Sino, copia los datos usando un hdd externo. Y si tienes problemas para compartir carpetas con windows, prueba en un canal de soporte de este sistema operativo, es probable que te den un mejor soporte que aquí.
<lokvendra> no tengo hdd externo...
<carlos_> lokvendra, aunque estoy seguro que buscando en google "compartir carpeta windows", tienes manuales para aburrirte.
<lokvendra> seguramente...
<carlos_> lokvendra, por ejemplo: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=compartir+archivos+windows
<lokvendra> :S
<lokvendra> desde w7, mejor...
<carlos_> lokvendra, http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=compartir+archivos+windows+7
<lokvendra> ahora si mejor: D
<recorcholisss> Lenguaje: C. URL:  http://pastebin.com/dFh4DiQB   Notes: Please
<mimecar> recorcholisss: está relacionado con ubuntu?
<carlos__> recorcholisss, la función main devuelve un valor integer, por eso hace un return 1.
<carlos__> recorcholisss, si no quieres devolver nada, tendrá que ser void.
<Brahem> Saludos
<Brahem> i feliz año nuevo a todos
<weeifuh> holas
<Lancro> feliz año Brahem
<Brahem> gracias Lancro
<Brahem> weeifuh saludos
<weeifuh> :-)
<Brahem> q tal estan :)
<weeifuh> yo bien gracias
<Brahem> weeifuh q distro usas?
<weeifuh> ubuntu pues
<Brahem> jaja ok! q tal te pasaste el fin de año amigo :)
<weeifuh> relajado y en familia
<Brahem> me alegro :)
<Brahem> i q le trae por este IRC Chat?
<mrfox> hola
<mrfox> feliz año
<Brahem> gracias e igualmente mrfox :)
<mrfox> alguien me puede ayudar  necesito conectar mi netbook a un plasma samsung por video componentes
<Brahem> mrfox
<Brahem> tiene hdmi?
<Brahem> o rgb?
<mrfox> y me dice  sin señal o no compatibles
<weeifuh> a mí? ayudo a incautos a usar ubuntu
<mrfox> rgb
<weeifuh> :-)
<Brahem> ok
<Brahem> eso es facil
<Brahem> mira
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas mrfox?
<mrfox> 10.10
<Brahem> x/
<Brahem> xd
<mrfox> en la 9.10 se pone la pantalla negra y debo reiniciar
<mimecar> usando las teclas de función del netbook tiene que pasar la pantalla al televisor
<Brahem> sii
<Brahem> creo q es alt f5
<Brahem> osea fijese en el color
<mrfox> me dice sin señal
<Brahem> prueva estto mrfox
<mimecar> ¿como pasas la señal al televisor?
<Brahem> desconecta i connecta el cable
<Brahem> mimecar
<Brahem> la passa a rgb
<mrfox> aun sin señal
<omikron4> mrfox: si tienes nvidia solo tienes que configurar con el menu de nvidia si no es asi, ya no se
<mimecar> si no tiene la salida externa activada eso no hace nada
<Brahem> claro mimecar x)!
<Brahem> desenxufe i vuelva a enxufar
<mrfox> mmm
<mimecar> mrfox: ¿como pasas la señal al televisor?
<weeifuh> yo tengo un botón que dice CRT/LCD y que hace eso, se accede con la tecla Fn azul
<mimecar> en el menú de gnome, preferencias, monitores
<mimecar> mira si la salida tiene señal
<mimecar> ¿en el televisor estas mostrando la entrada RGB?
<mrfox> si
<mimecar> ¿sale señal por rgb del netbook?
<mrfox> me dice modo no compatible sin señal
<mimecar> en preferencias , monitores ?
<mrfox> en el televisor
<mimecar> que te sale en preferencias\monitores
<mimecar> en gnome
<mrfox> monitor desconocido y portatil ,,  espejar pantallas y detectar monitores
<mimecar> ¿que resolución mandas al televisor?
<mrfox> 800x600
<mimecar> ¿si cambias la resolución el televisor muestra algo?
<Brahem> eso es un ssssno! xd
<mrfox> lo mismo modo no compatible y sin señal
<Brahem> mrfox aste una maquina de windows
<mimecar> ¿que resoluciones y frecuencias de refresco admite el televisor?
<Brahem> i aver si alli le va sino es q algo hicistes mal
<Brahem> mimecar la normal es de 60 a X
<mimecar> Brahem: ¿un plasma tiene un refresco de 60Hz?
<Brahem> no
<Brahem> LCD
<Brahem> tiene 60 a etc...
<mimecar> tendrá que poner la salida del netbook en el refresco y resoluciones del televisor
<Brahem> minimo es de 60 hz
<mimecar> el error es "sin señal o no compatible"
<mimecar> primero tendrá que mandar la señal en un modo que admita el monitor
<Brahem> creo q las dos cosas mimecar.
<mrfox> 1360x480 59,9hz  -- 1024x768  59,8 - 59,60 - 800x600 60,0hz
<Brahem> vistes mimecar 60hz
<mimecar> mrfox: eso en "Monitor externo" de gnome?
<mrfox> multiple screens
<mrfox> gracias   me aburri
<mrfox> ke esten bien
<lokvendra> en otro canal no hay usuarios conectados ...
<weeifuh> xD
<lokvendra> tengo problemas  para conectar equipos en red local
<lokvendra> alguien me puede dar una pista...
<Brahem> cual problema lokvendra?
<Pc_Escritorio_> tengo una red local en una pc de escritorio tengo xp y en otra pc netbook w7
<weeifuh> samba
<Pc_Escritorio_> ya he buscado por google y no logro resolver el problema
<weeifuh> smbpasswd
<Pc_Escritorio_> <Brahem>
<Brahem> dime
<Brahem> van mediante wifi?
<Pc_Escritorio_> alguna pista m epuede sar
<Brahem> a ver
<Pc_Escritorio_> la netbook si
<Pc_Escritorio_> la xp por cable
<Brahem> ps
<Brahem> usa compartimiento
<Pc_Escritorio_> la dos a un router
<Brahem> de archivos
<Brahem> o puedes hacer una miniserver
<Brahem> pero q quieres hacer con ellas?
<Pc_Escritorio_> si lo estoy haciendo pero no logro que aparezcan las carpetas
<lokvendra> <Brahem> los equipos es conectados entre si lo ckekie por ping y tengo compartidas la caprteas en ambos equipos
<Brahem> ok
<lokvendra> pero cuando por a la carpeta de red no aparece el icono de la caperta compartida
<Brahem> busca algo asi
<Brahem> compartir carpetas entre windows xp i 7
<Brahem> xd
<lokvendra> ok
<novatillo> hola a todos feliz año
<Brahem> igualmente
<novatillo> tengo una duda no se si alguien me pueda orientar amigos es que ando intentando programar en y pues decidi leer un libro de C que tenia mi hermano mayor y pues estoy usando geany como ide en ubuntu y algunos codigos pues tienen funciones de borland o turbo c como conio.h la cual no esta en gcc
<novatillo> y pues nose como se hace para limpiar la pantalla como el equivalente de clrscr
<gabriel__> hola a todos, alguien sabe cual es el archivo en /dev del sonido no logro hace funcionar a Gtick (metronomo)
<novatillo> ya busque en google pero no encontre nada que me sirva asu bien
<Brahem> ps novatillo enpieza por algo mas senzillo
<Brahem> pq te vas aburrir
<Brahem> i si te refieres a la consola
<novatillo> como??
<Brahem> aciendo clear se quita
<Brahem> xd
<gabriel__>  hola a todos, alguien sabe cual es el archivo en /dev del sonido no logro hace funcionar a Gtick (metronomo)
<novatillo> no osea en el programa por ejemplo en un ejemplo tiene commo hacer una claculadora cientifica y pues biene un ciclo pero nose como limpiarla
<novatillo> para que al repetir no se ponga lo anterion
<gabriel__>  hola a todos, alguien sabe cual es el archivo en /dev del sonido no logro hace funcionar a Gtick (metronomo)
<weeifuh> gabriel__, creo que es /dev/dsp, pero tendrías que buscar en la documentación de ALSA paa más detalles
<Brahem> prueva con clear xd
<Brahem> a ver
<Alff21> hola amigos , feliz año nuevo ,
<Alff21> como puedo pasar un dvd a mpg ??
<Brahem> Alff21 igualmente brother
<novatillo> no hay algo asi como del ansi C que jale en cualquier compilador o la tendria que crear
<novatillo> ??
<Surrealist> Alff21, con avidemux
<Brahem> convertiendolo x)
<gabriel__> weeifuh,  no tengo ese archivo solo /dev/snd que es lo que mas se parece
<novatillo> ya casi llego a apuntadores
<Alff21> gracias
<Brahem> novatillo no tengo ni idea de C x)
<weeifuh> gabriel__, puede que ese sea, el problema es que las aplicaciones modernas no debieran usar /dev/smd ni ninguno de estos directamente
<weeifuh> se supone que para sonido hay bibliotecas especiales
<gabriel__> weeifuh,  y ya probe con todos los que estan en su interior sin resultado
<novatillo> o C++ no sabras
<Surrealist> novatillo, yo cuando hacía c creo recordar que lo había hecho alguna vez, pero ahora no recuerdo como era.
<novatillo> segun es mas facil que C pero no tengo libros en casa de ese
<gabriel__> weeifuh,  lo que dices es correcto pero este es mi ultimo recurso ya googlee lo revice y nada
<novatillo> es que yo se como hacerlo pero solo en un compilador de windows y pues no es muy bueno como geany solo algunas cosas pero algo asi equivalente
<novatillo> es que ando estudiando C por que andaba biendo el codigo fuente de aircrack y esta escrito en C y pues quiero saber que significa y como es que hace lo que hace
<novatillo> por que me llamo la atencion como es que es capaz de crackear casi cualquier red wifi
<Surrealist> el compilador que uses es independiente del ide que uses para programar, en este caso geany
<Surrealist> se necesitan conocimientos avanzados de matemáticas para aprender el funcionamiento.
<novatillo> pero el problema es que no se como se limpia la pantalla como con el equivalente  de clrsrc
<novatillo> se algo de matematicas
<novatillo> no soy un genio pero soy bueno aprendiendo mate
<Surrealist> system("clear"); ?
<novatillo> es que aun no lo veo en la escuela nada de eso
<novatillo> hasta que entre al bachilelrato yo creo
<novatillo> ok probare con ese
<weeifuh> novatillo, eso del clrscr() viene de las bibliotecas de Borland
<Surrealist> novatillo, no creo que en bachillerato llegues a ese nivel, pero por tu cuenta...
<weeifuh> más precisamente del Turbo C
<weeifuh> en Linux no son tan usadas como en windows
<weeifuh> para consola es mucho más avanzada la biblioteca ncurses
<Surrealist> no se en que libreria viene para limpiar la pantalla, supongo que stdio o stdlib
<novatillo> si es que clrscr es de conio.h y no la trae gcc ya rebice los includes
<weeifuh> aunque podrías encontrar por ahí un port llamado uconio
<novatillo> debe de ser stdio la probe y si jalo es parecois a dev c
<novatillo> ok
<novatillo> checare
<weeifuh> si usas llamadas estándar no debieras tener problemas de compatibilidad entre windows y linu
<weeifuh> scanf y printf van bien en ambos sisteemas y el código queda portable
<weeifuh> a menos que no hagas tonterías con los nombres de archivos y las rutas :-)
<Surrealist> como que han quitado aptitude de las nuevas versiones de ubuntu?
<novatillo> si
<weeifuh> por mala actitud? xD
<novatillo> es que baje un libro de como programar en linux y pues el lenguaje que usan en C
<Surrealist> en linux puedes programar en cualquier lenguaje
<novatillo> y pues me llamo mucho la atencion lo que usan por que son cosas asi bien divertidas como tuberias y sokets y asi nose muy bienr que sean pero si tengo la idea para empesar a entender el codigo y ver que hacer
<novatillo> si es que quiero dominar varios en especial C, C++, Java, python, php y nose yo creo assambler
<novatillo> por que son los unicos libros que mi hermano tiene
<Surrealist> mucho quieres aprender!
<novatillo> y pues asi sin que se de cuenta ya se los tomo prestados
<novatillo> es que es divertido programar
<novatillo> jeje
<novatillo> pero es que aun no se casi nada de nada pero ya dentro de 1 año entro al bachillerato y alomejor hay me enseñan mas
<novatillo> es que mi maestra no sabe mucho y si le pregunto me dice que eso no por que no se ve en la escuela y pues yo por mi cuenta me estoy leyendo esos libros
<novatillo> pero primero C por que puedo controlar los perifericos de la PC y cosas asi como señales y nose muchas cosas raras
<novatillo> que dice el libro que si lo leeo lo sabre hacer
<novatillo> y me recomendaron linux para empezar a programar
<novatillo> amigos si sirvio el system("clear") ;)
<MichaelSOG> Feliz Año Nuevo
<novatillo> ya compile mi codigo y si jalo jeje
<Surrealist> novatillo, bueno, en la mayoría de escuelas no te van a enseñar más de punteros.
<novatillo> pero no es muy dificil lo de punteron aun no llego adsi bine pero ya vi +o- de que se trata solo son * y pues con esos estoy creando un ejemplo que viene de esos tipicos que dice nose preocupe por ahora que significa lo sabra despues pero se ve sensillo yo creo
<novatillo> pero bueno ya aprendi algo nuevo este dia jeje
<novatillo> ya puedo hacer mejor mis programas
<Surrealist> no, punteros no tiene mucha historia si pillas el concepto de para que sirven.
<novatillo> son para apuntar a determinadas localidades de memoria segun entiendo y te puedes meter a estructuras mas complejas creadas por uno mismo como por ejemplo los num complejos de python
<lago> hola y feliz año a todos.Mi problema es que me han regalado un hp-620 y me esta dando muchos problemas con ubuntu: no reconoce inalambrica, cuando voy a apagar el sistema se cuelga y no apaga, con la version 10-4 no me funcionan los altavoces internos y a veces da fallos de arranque. Alguien me puede aconsejar algo porfa¡¡¡
<Surrealist> lago, yo uso un compaq 610 con ubuntu 10.10 y funciona de perlas.
<Brahem> lago
<Brahem> ponte otra distro
<lago> cual
<lago> desisti del ubuntu 10-10 porque me daba problemas y meti linuxmint 10,parecia que iba mejor pero muchas veces se cuelga igualmente al apagar
<omikron4> lago los problemas estan para solucionarlos, no para huir. si cambias de distro cuando tienes un problema, no habran bastantes linux... intenta buscar la solucion, asi tambien puede servir para que otros que tengan el mismo problema lo solucionen con tu experiencia
<lago> vale
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-02
<albert> hola
<albert> no puedo usar pantalla completa con virtualbox
<albert> y no consigo instalar GuestAdditions
<albert> alguien tiene idea de que puede ser? :-/
<albert> tampoco puedo cambiar la resolucion del SO instalado en la maquina virtual
<Surrealist> ctrl +f
<albert> ya lo se Surrealist , pero la resolucion se me queda a 800x600
<albert> de modo que todo el margen sobrante queda en negro
<Surrealist> que SO has instalado?
<albert> Linux Mint debian edition
<Surrealist> y no te deja montar el GuestAdditions?
<Surrealist> sin eso, no vas a poder ponerlo en pantalla completa
<albert> le doy a Dispositivos-> Instalar GuestAdditions y no me responde
<Surrealist> puedes mirar en ~/.VirtualBox a ver si ha bajado la imagen?
<albert> voy
<albert> No tengo ningún directorio llamado .Virtualbox ni parecido en el mi home
<albert> en /home/usuario
<albert> (tampoco oculto)
<albert> .
<albert> ..
<albert> .adobe
<albert> Baixades
<albert> .bash_history
<Surrealist> mmmmmm, lo tienes instalado de los repositorios?
<Surrealist> si inundas el canal te echará el bot!
<albert> perdona
<albert> he hecho un /exec -o pensaba que lo imprimiria todo en una sola linea >_<
<Surrealist> bueno, tu mismo puedes crear el directorio si no está
<albert> he mirado en el synaptic y el paquete virtualbox-guest-additions no está instalado
<Surrealist> me voy a dormir que ya tengo bastante sueño, mañana más!
<albert> lo instalo desde alli?
<Surrealist> ah, entonces puedes instalarlo desde ahí
<albert> ok gracias Surrealist
<albert> que duermas bien
<Surrealist> lo raro es que no te haya creado bien la carpeta de configuración, por que ahí dentro está toda la información de las máquinas que tienes creadas...
<albert> por cierto he mirado en el home del SO virtualizado eh?
<Surrealist> busca por consola el fichero que creaste para la máquina: find /home -type f | grep .vdi
<Surrealist> ahhhhh
<albert> o te referias el home del ubuntu?
<albert> esque ahora mismo me encuentro en el SO virtualizado
<Surrealist> no no, esto en el host, no el virtual
<albert> ah vale lo siento
<Surrealist> en el virtual seguro que no sale :)
<albert> pues ahora estoy instalando el guest desde la virtual xD
<albert> en el ubuntu si que está el .virtualbox
<Surrealist> bueno, pues aún no tienes el sistema inslalado completamente?
<albert> y tengo dos guest
<albert> ~/.VirtualBox a ver si ha bajado la imagen?
<albert> arg perdona xD
<Surrealist> bueno, para poder instalar GuestAdditions, el sistema que uses con VirtualBox tiene que estar completamente instalado
<albert> si, ya lo esta
<albert> si estoy en el
<Surrealist> mmmmmmmmm
<albert> te hablo desde linux mint
<albert> virtualizado
<Surrealist> pues mira que esté la imagen en ubuntu, sino quizá de la página oficial se puede bajar
<albert> en el ~/VirtualBox hay 2 versiones instaladas del guest additions
<albert> del ubuntu
<Surrealist> prueba de montarla, deja el mint en ventana y dale a dispositivos
<Surrealist> dispositivos cd/dvd
<Surrealist> y selecciona la .iso
<albert> si
<albert> tengo la version mas nueva de las 2 que tengo
<albert> ahora esta selecionada la
<albert> 3.2.8
<albert> pero tambien tengo la 3.1.6
<Surrealist> bueno, pues ahora ya la podrás montar dentro de mint
<Surrealist> revisa que tengas puesta una unidad de cd a la máquina virtual
<Surrealist> que a veces pasa que uno no la pone, y entonces no sabe donde montar la iso.
<Surrealist> tendrás que apagar la máquina para eso
<Surrealist> bueno, ahora si me voy a dormir, cualquier cosa, mañana estaré por aquí!
<albert> ok
<albert> buenas noches Surrealist
<Surrealist> buenas noches a todos!
<abdabanesha> buenas noches comunidad
<abdabanesha> vereis me ocurre un prblemilla muy incomodo
<abdabanesha> bien resulta que cada vez que inicio sesion en gnome, los auriculares los tengo a nivel muy bajo por defecto. He mirado en el control de volumen  y asi aparecen
<abdabanesha> los vuelvo a subir, pero al iniciar sesion vuelven a estar bajos. Como hacer un cambio permanente y perdurable?
<abdabanesha> uso unos altavoces y por eso me interesaria que se mantubieran al valor que los ponga
<abdabanesha> nadie puede ayudarme?
<D-arker> existe algun foro donde se trate sobre topicos de programacion ?
<D-arker> Es decir que se hable en general de programacion , c++ java,ect.
<xangua> #c++
<xangua> #java
<xangua> esto no es un foro, es IRC ;)
<xangua> this is sparta!
<camilo> o
<camilo> hi
<camilo> alguien habla espa;ol
<camilo> .....................
<camilo> hola
<camilo> dannylopez
<abdabanesha> yo
<c0dek> Hola Feliz Año para todos/as, tengo la primera pregunta del año de mi parte =)
<dannyLopez> hola camilo
<camilo> hola
<c0dek> Un problema con el bluetooth de mi PC, me da el siguiente error
<camilo> a todos y feliz a;o tambien
<c0dek> Error : El demonio de Bluez no se está ejecutando: blueman-manager no puede continuar.
<c0dek> ¿Alguién sabe el porqué y como darle solución?
<c0dek> Desde ya muchas gracias por su atención
<camilo> mmmmmm
<abdabanesha> en lo referente a mi audio continuo igual.
<camilo> siento no ser de utilidad pero soy muy reciente y ademas me concentro es en velocidad del so y no en conectividad
<abdabanesha> no puedo estalecer unos valores predeterminados para cad vez que inicio sesion de gnome
<dannyLopez> camilo: depronto sabes el por que no me reconoce la SD?
<camilo> ya probaste actualizando todos los drivers
<camilo> puede ser por tu lector de tarjetas
<dannyLopez> como actualizo los drivers?
<abdabanesha> actualiza el kernel
<abdabanesha> jajejjejee
<abdabanesha> no te la detecta?
<abdabanesha> cual es tu problema
<camilo> si ahi un comando en consola que use ayer para ver los drivers
<abdabanesha> a ver ... que te devuelve un lspci?
<camilo> si quieres te lo busco
<camilo> ese ese ese es el que uso
<dannyLopez> camilo: para ver los driver?
<camilo> si
<abdabanesha> si te aparece en la lista es que tu sistema lo detecta
<dannyLopez> no es lspci?
<abdabanesha> no
<dannyLopez> abdabanesha: no aparece en mi sistema
<camilo> me salen los mismos cuando uso xp
<abdabanesha> es para ver tus componentes
<camilo> me reconoce el del modem sonido ati
<camilo> todo
<abdabanesha> la tarjeta
<c0dek> ¿Nadie tiene algún tipo de solución a mi problema?
<abdabanesha> que tienes problemas
<abdabanesha> cOdek cual es?
<camilo> con bluethtooth
<c0dek> Si
<camilo> bluetooth
<abdabanesha> no era la SD?
<camilo> no es la de danny lopez
<camilo> perdon alguien sabe algo para mejorar la apariencia de xfce
<camilo> yo uso xubunut
<camilo> xubuntu
<abdabanesha> camilo
<abdabanesha> que deseas cambiar?
<camilo> si
<camilo> no se
<abdabanesha> a ver por partes
<camilo> cualquier cosa que sea diferente a compiz
<camilo> que ya lo tengo
<abdabanesha> bueno
<abdabanesha> hay lanzadores
<camilo> como por ejemplo volver trasparente la terminal
<camilo> cairo dock
<camilo> ya lo tengo
<abdabanesha> pero es que puedes cambiarla a loq ue quieras
<camilo> como asi
<dannyLopez> ya osea no hay solucion?
<abdabanesha> dani
<abdabanesha> a ver
<abdabanesha> no te detcecta tu tarjeta?
<abdabanesha> bueno
<weeifuh> c0dek, tu problema es con bluetooth? lo tienes activado con el switch o el botón del teclado?
<abdabanesha> sabes el fabricante?
<camilo> es la unica que no detecta
<c0dek> weeifuh, mi problema es con el Bluetooth de mi PC
<camilo> puede estar da;ada y otra si te la reconoce
<c0dek> Me da ese error que di hace un momento atrás
<dannyLopez> es una SD es un portatil
<c0dek> Y el icono del dichoso Bluetooth NO aparece
<dannyLopez> cuando hago lspci no la reconoce ni el kernel
<weeifuh> deja ver, me parece que no tengo ningún demonio "bluez" en mi sistema
<c0dek> Solo me da ese error, al entrar en Sistema --> Preferencias --> Administrador de Bluetooth
<weeifuh> c0dek, esa aplicación corresponde a bluetooth-properties?
<weeifuh> o sea /usr/bin/bluetooth-properties ?
<c0dek> Mmmm...
<weeifuh> por lo menos en la 10.10 no aparece con ese nombre
<c0dek> No lo sé :/
<weeifuh> que versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<c0dek> Yo uso 10.4
<weeifuh> tienes el ícono del bluetooth en el panel por lo menos?
<c0dek> No
<weeifuh> dejame ver que servicios tengo que estén asociados a bluetooth
<c0dek> Lo único que tengo relacionado sobre Bluetooth es lo que puse más arriba Sistema --> Preferencias --> Administrador de Bluetooth
<weeifuh> veamos, veo que tengo instalado el paquete bluez
<weeifuh> lo tienes instalado también?
<weeifuh> abre tu synaptic y busca bluetooth
<c0dek> Dame un segundo
<c0dek> bluez-cup
<c0dek> Tengo uno llamado así weeifuh
<dannyLopez> abdabanesha: entonces?
<c0dek> bluez
<c0dek> bluez-alsa
<weeifuh> está marcado como instalado el "bluez"?
<c0dek> Si weeifuh
<abdabanesha> ando pensando y sopesando
<abdabanesha> sabes el fabricante?
<dannyLopez> del lector SD?
<dannyLopez> no
<abdabanesha> si
<abdabanesha> que marca de portatil es?
<weeifuh> ok, entonces debieras tener instalado el servicio, veamos si está corriendo o no
<dannyLopez> compaq cq40630 la
<weeifuh> abre un terminal y ejecuta: sudo service bluetooth status
<dannyLopez> compaq cq40 630 la*
<weeifuh> eso dirá si está corriendo o no
<c0dek> * bluetooth is not running
<weeifuh> ok
<c0dek> :/
<weeifuh> ejecuta: sudo service bluetooth start
<weeifuh> eso debiera iniciarlo
<abdabanesha> has mirado si en la pagina de la marca proporcionan soporte de drivers?
<c0dek> bart@pr0:~$ sudo service bluetooth start
<c0dek> bart@pr0:~$ sudo service bluetooth status
<c0dek> * bluetooth is not running
<weeifuh> mmhh... debe tener algún problema
<c0dek> Es eso lo que andube buscando toda la tarde
<c0dek> Me pasé foro por foro y no logro conseguir nada
<c0dek> Por eso tomé como última opción venir hasta aquí
<weeifuh> veamos los logs del servicio entonces
<weeifuh> abre el Visor de archivos de sucesos
<weeifuh> y vete a "syslog"
<abdabanesha> alguien podria ayudarme con mi problemilla
<weeifuh> deben existir algunas entradas marcadas como bluetoothd[xxxx]
<abdabanesha> como dejar permanentes los valores en control de sonido, para que al iniciar sesion continuen maneniendose
<weeifuh> las xxxx son el número de pid
<c0dek> Dejame que lo veo
<dannyLopez> abdabanesha: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-75452-1&lc=es&dlc=es&cc=co&product=4126051&sw_lang=&os=4062
<c0dek> No me sale nada weeifuh
<weeifuh> mantenlo abierto en syslog y luego ejecuta el comando sudo service bluetooth start
<weeifuh> debieran aparecerte las entradas ahi mismo
<c0dek> Jan 1 22:38:15 pr0 kernel: [ 2484.143307] LPS leave: notify AP we are awaked ++++++++++ SendNullFunctionData
<c0dek> Jan 1 22:38:24 pr0 kernel: [ 2492.743006] rtl8192_hw_sleep_down(): RF Change in progress!
<c0dek> Solo se repite el mismo log
<abdabanesha> ok
<abdabanesha> pues solo te queda buscar con san google un controlador para gnu
<abdabanesha> o mirar en la pagina si esta para linux
<weeifuh> prueba esto en un terminal: grep bluetooth /var/log/syslog
<dannyLopez> he perdido mucho tiempo hciendo eso, es que la otra ves me dieron una solucion para eso desde la terminal pero como andaba desde otro Pc simplemente hice copiar pegar
<weeifuh> debiera filtrarte el log
<c0dek> weeifuh, no :/
<weeifuh> no? :\
<c0dek> No
<c0dek> :/
<weeifuh> mmh... a ver otra cosa
<c0dek> Me tiene un poco descontento este problema. Sé que tiene solución es solo encontrarla =)
<weeifuh> estoy revisando el archivo /etc/init.d/bluetooth
<weeifuh> y dice que bluetooth normalmente se inicia vía reglas udev y que parte después que se inicie d-bus también
<c0dek> La verdad ni idea
<c0dek> El Bluetooth funcionaba correctamente en 10.4, el problema partio despues de un error con mi sonido
<c0dek> Luego de ello no tube más Bluetooth
<weeifuh> tienes alguna regla especial en /etc/udev/rules.d ?
<weeifuh> está tu bluetooth en blacklist del kernel?
<weeifuh> no se me ocurren otras cosas
<c0dek> La verdad, ni idea.
<TrueNhero> tengo un problema con hddtemp q es eso?
<Lostizytu> TrueNhero:
<Lostizytu> has buscado en google?
<TrueNhero> como se limita el uso de cpu de una aplicacion?
<TrueNhero> si alguien tiene el "dvd" de la pelicula red social me mande un mp
<pipo65> buenas
<TrueNhero> hola pipo
<pipo65> hola TrueNhero
<TrueNhero> el conversor de sonido como se como se llama el proceso?
<pipo65> feliz año
<pipo65> que ejecutastes
<pipo65> TrueNhero:
<pipo65> TrueNhero: pon ps ax
<cousteau> qué conversor de sonido?
<TrueNhero> cousteau, lo encontre con xfce4-taskmanager
<TrueNhero> alguien aki tiene la consola pandora?
<pipo65> no q pandora era una caja
<pipo65> no sabia q habia una consola
<dzup2> consola pandora? esa no la conozco
<nasser> existe alguna aplicacion que permita poner el menu de ubuntu asi: http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=http://www.techlivez.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/windows-7-start-menu.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/4207647/Transforma-a-tu-pc-con-XP-a-windows-7---theme-and-software_.html&usg=__BgOm_guJoZRi749xXUKVc99iKv4=&h=400&w=376&sz=30&hl=es&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=tgfmIIKIxR4WsM:&tbnh=132&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dwindows%2B7%2Bme
<nasser> nu%26hl%3Des%26biw%3D1600%26bih%3D704%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=308&vpy=59&dur=1154&hovh=232&hovw=218&tx=65&ty=160&ei=G-QfTa6qJ42d4Qb_48yEAg&oei=G-QfTa6qJ42d4Qb_48yEAg&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0
<nasser> http://www.techlivez.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/windows-7-start-menu.jpg
<nasser> asi
<nasser> xd
<cousteau> mejor :/
<pipo65> eso parece seven
<pipo65> nasser:
<pipo65> pipo65.netfirms.com/w7.png
<nasser> pipo65: no, solo el menu ese que se te desplega en clicar el boto de ubuntu o de inicio
<nasser> cmo se llame
<dzup2> que flojera seleccionar ese ellace abrir firefox pegar lo y enter ...cuando si pasas http://pagina   para su click quizas la abrimos
<sebikul> nasser, hay varias alternativas, la mas usada es gnomenu
<dzup2> yo me gusta facilito osea http://pipo65.netfirms.com/w7.png *click* que pipo65.netfirms.com/w7.png
<pipo65> http://pipo65.netfirms.com/w7.png
<pipo65> ahi esta
<nasser> pipo65: pq pones el logo de windows si usas linux? :S
<pipo65> queria imitar seven
<pipo65> no tiene sentido poner un logo de windows si lo q tratas de imitar es seven
<pipo65> al igual q tratar de imitar mac
<nasser> pero si usas ubuntu, ponle el de ubuntu asi le das un toque mas personal
<pipo65> nasser: personal
<pipo65> http://pipo65.netfirms.com/m.png
<pipo65> *click*
<nasser> mm... no me gusta, si te he de ser sincero xD
<nasser> me quedo con mi desktop
<pipo65> http://pipo65.netfirms.com/flux.png
<pipo65> igual esto es para ot
<nasser> existe alguna alternativa a gnomenu?
<nasser> es que ahce muxo instale una, pero no me acuerdo del nombre
<nasser> y no es gnomenu
<pipo65> http://pipo65.netfirms.com/lxde.png
<cousteau> pero pasad ya de menús y poneos el kupfer o el gnome-do!
<pipo65> cousteau: pero q es el kupfer
<nasser> cousteau: ahora que lo dices tienes razon!
<nasser> cousteau: nunca me habia parado a pensar lo util que puede llegar a ser gnome-do y por lo q veo pde resultar muy util
<TrueNhero> alguien tiene macmini con ubuntu?
<cousteau> pipo65, http://screenshots.getdeb.net/getdeb/media/screens/48/48.png
<cousteau> pulsas Ctrl+espacio, tecleas parte del nombre de la aplicación o archivo que quieres abrir, y te sale una lista de sugerencias
<cousteau> cuantas más veces abras una aplicación, antes aparecerá en la lista
<cousteau> así que, por ejemplo, yo que uso mucho el Geany, con Ctrl+espacio, G, enter, se me abre
<cousteau> otro que use más el Gnome Mplayer, pues con eso probablemente se le abriría el Gnome Mplayer
<nasser> cousteau: que es geany?
<cousteau> un editor de código
<nasser> ah! el icono es una lampara magica??
<weeifuh> :-)
<TrueNhero> necesito duplicar una pagina web como puedo hacerlo?
<weeifuh> wget -r
<weeifuh> eso es para empezar
<pipo65> TrueNhero: copiar y pegar
<weeifuh> wget recursivo
<TrueNhero> wget -r www.loquesea-com?
<weeifuh> wget -rSNpk -np <url>
<weeifuh> exacto
<weeifuh> ese ultimo me funcionó bien
<weeifuh> wget -rSNpk -np --execute robots=off
<weeifuh> ese
<weeifuh> incluso le puedes cambiar el user-agent :-)
<TrueNhero> -rSNpk que es weeifuh?
<weeifuh> -r recursivo
<weeifuh> las otras no me acuerdo bien, pero las puedes ver con wget --help
<TrueNhero> weeifuh,  y para bajar solo los swf?
<cousteau> man wget... casi seguro que eso se puede hacer
<cousteau> s/casi seguro/una vez hice algo parecido.../
<weeifuh> mmh... yo creo que para eso es más facil con DownThemAll
<weeifuh> una extension para firefox
<TrueNhero> ok
<TrueNhero> ya la tengo
<cousteau> -rSNpk??
<weeifuh>   -S, --server-response muestra la respuesta del servidor.
<weeifuh>   -N, --timestamping no descarga archivos a menos que sean
<weeifuh>                         más nuevos que los locales.
<weeifuh>   -p, --page-requisites descarga todas las imágenes, etc. necesarias para desplegar la página HTML.
<weeifuh>   -k,  --convert-links      hace que los vínculos en el HTML o CSS descargado apunten a
<weeifuh>                             archivos locales.
<weeifuh> les copio algo más de `wget --help`?
<cousteau> ...es decir, que en el fondo esas opciones no serían necesarias
<TrueNhero> weeifuh, al parecer la pagina que quiero no tiene html
<cousteau> "no tiene HTML"? es un servidor telépata o algo?
<cousteau> me parece que para descargar los swf sería algo como   wget -r -l 1 -A '*.swf' www.pagina.com
<TrueNhero> weeifuh, mira en chromium about:cache me sale este link chrome://view-http-cache/http://mapas.bogota.gov.co/geoportal/com/bogota/assets/images/toc/municipio.png
<TrueNhero> pero intente el wget con http://mapas.bogota.gov.co/geoportal/com/bogota/assets/  y no me deja
<weeifuh> estas fritos con los 403
<weeifuh> si no te dan el listado del directorio o una pagina
<weeifuh> con los links
<louismalle> cual es la distro que es mejor que cualquier otra?
<Lostizytu> mmm
<Lostizytu> personalmente me gusta mas ubuntu
<Lostizytu> depende para q kieres usar
<louismalle> bueno, de las más famosas
<louismalle> tengo una en la punta de la lengua pero no la recuerdo
<Lostizytu> fedora?
<Lostizytu> centos?
<Lostizytu> debian?
<c0dek> Suse?
<louismalle> nope
<c0dek> Redhat?
<c0dek> Madrake?
<louismalle> la que todo comienza con uso de linea de comando y que usa pacman
<c0dek> Mandrake?
<Lostizytu> no existe mandrake
<c0dek> Ja
<Lostizytu> ahora es mandriva
<c0dek> Me quede en el pasado
<Lostizytu> jajjaa
<Lostizytu> xd
<louismalle> cuales usan pacman?
<louismalle> ya la encontré
<louismalle> gracias google
<louismalle> era arch
<Lostizytu> arch Linux
<Lostizytu> esa distro es muy complicada
<Lostizytu> xd
<c0dek> ¿En que sentido es complicada?
<Lostizytu> hay q comilar todo
<Lostizytu> hay q compilar todo
<c0dek> :X
<virusuy> buenas noche sy feliz año
<TrueNhero> weeifuh, osea que no podria copiar toda la web porq no me deja accesar, es raro, desde el swf si se va descargando todo poco a poco
<weeifuh> exacto
<weeifuh> es que el swf debe tener internamente el listado de la web
<TrueNhero> hmm
<TrueNhero> ok tu sabes de java como pa mostrarte un .js que se baja junto con el index.html
<TrueNhero> ok tu sabes de java como pa mostrarte un .js que se baja junto con el index.html weeifuh
<weeifuh> cual sería?
<dzup2> pues correlo en el firefox
<c0dek> Hola, ¿Alguien sabe como pasar un archivo desde Ubuntu a una VM con wintendo?
<virusuy> c0dek:  vbox?
<virusuy> vmware?
<c0dek> vmware
<c0dek> La Virtualbox OSE que está en los repositos
<virusuy> c0dek: vmware o vbox ?
<virusuy> no entendi cual de los dos era
<c0dek> :/
<virusuy> sorry
<c0dek> virusuy, es la que esta en los repositos
<c0dek> La virtualbox OSE
<virusuy> ahh ok
<francisco> alguien sabe cual es el ma
<virusuy> entonces tu virtualMachine, esta corriendo sobre virtual box verdad?
<francisco> el browser más rápido
<francisco> use el chrime y me di cuenta que es mas ligero que firefox con pocas pestañas abiertas
<francisco> pero yo abro montones de pestañas y chrome va mas lento que firefox asi
<c0dek> Yo necesito pasar un archivo de Ubuntu que es mi SO madre, a un SO que esta en la Maquina Virtual, ese SO es Windows
<c0dek> Yo me quedo con firefox
<c0dek> Nunca me da problemas y es veloz
<francisco> c0dek
<francisco> usa una usb
<c0dek> (Opinión personal)
<francisco> o puedes crear una carpeta compartida
<c0dek> Esi necesito una carpeta compartida
<francisco> pero
<c0dek> Pero NO logro hacerla
<francisco> que maquina virtualo usas
<c0dek> Eso*
<c0dek> La de los repositos, la virtualbox OSE
<francisco> na
<francisco> esa es fea
<francisco> usa mejor la de sun
<francisco> orachle virtualbox
<dzup2> c0dek: metelo en samba, ponte un ftpd, o un httpd , etc, o copialo desde la windows entras y instalate putty, luego scp -r tu@ip-ubuntui:/home/tuhome/carpeta/a/copiar ./.
<dzup2> etc etc
<francisco> pero tendrás que reinstalar windows
<c0dek> francisco, ¿Diferencias?
<dzup2> o comprate una usb
<virusuy> si usas vbox es tan simple como instalar los complementos en tu host de windows y desde el asistente de carpteas compartidas puedes hacer todo
<francisco> mouse integrado
<francisco> facilidad de creación de carpetaAS COMPARTIDAS
<francisco> mas facil de configurar
<francisco> para instalar orachle virtual box
<francisco> echo deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian $(lsb_release -cs) non-free | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list && wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -y install virtualbox-3.2 && sudo adduser $(whoami) vboxusers
<francisco> en ubuntu 10.04
<francisco> que fraude con el google chrome
<mama21mama> por?
<francisco> con varias pestañas abiertas es mas lento que firefox
<mama21mama> uso chromium
<francisco> mama21mama pero de seguro navegas con 3 o 4 pestañas abiertas
<mama21mama> me responde lindo con varias pestañas abiertas
<francisco> yo saiempre abro mas de 10
<c0dek> Instalando
<mama21mama> pero chome es diferente de chromium
<c0dek> xD
<mama21mama> *chrome
<francisco> ahh
<francisco> es mejor chromium?
<mama21mama> es libre
<francisco> mmm
<francisco> lo probaré
<mama21mama> es el proyecto libre de chome
<francisco> ok
<mama21mama> *chrome
<francisco> leí en un foro que gnome y xfce son casi lo mismo
<francisco> y que mentira
<mama21mama> ptm la cerveza no me deja tipiear
<francisco> cuando usé gnome no me iba tan rapido
<francisco> como ahora
<mama21mama> xfce es ma rapido que gnome
<mama21mama> jwm ex mas rapido que todos juntos.
<francisco> mm
<francisco> jwm está integrado con las aplicaciones?
<mama21mama> jwm es pa machos como yo.
<mama21mama> los niños que usen gnome o kde
<francisco> mama21mama
<francisco> el kde es precioso
<mama21mama> mmm
<mama21mama> pero me come nmi poca ram
<francisco> ahh
<francisco> cuanto tienes
<mama21mama> 960
<francisco> lo mismo tengo yo
<mama21mama> y lo que queda de 1gb video
<francisco> y yo tenía kubuntu 10.10
<francisco> iba normal-lento
<mama21mama> ando en lubuntu 10.10
<c0dek> Introducir la contraseña para desbloquear el depósito
<francisco> yo solo me metí a xfce}
<c0dek> La contraseña que usa para iniciar sesión en su equipo ya no coincide con la contraseña de inicio de su depósito.
<c0dek> Saben eso me aparecio desde que cambie mi clave
<c0dek> :S
<francisco> porque kubuntu 10.10 no me detectó la wireless
<TrueNhero> weeifuh, http://mapas.bogota.gov.co/geoportal/AC_OETags.js
<mama21mama> xfce es el mas bonito de todos.
<mama21mama> y bien rapido.
<francisco> pues
<mama21mama> este lubuntu 10.10 que ando yo ya me arrepenti, antes usaba xfce
<francisco> el escritorio  por default en mi opinion quedan de mas bonito a menos : kde, gnome, xfce
<mama21mama> le falta pulir detalles a lubuntu 10.10
<francisco> pero personalizando se ve re bonito mi xfce
<mama21mama> xfce por defecto esta bien logrado.
<francisco> solo le agregué transparencias a los panels
<francisco> y un wallpaper
<mama21mama> xubuntu 9.10 estaba bien logrado; pero cuando migre a lubuntu 10.10 pfff
<mama21mama> hay detalles que son simples pero que molestan
<francisco> ahhh
<francisco> como buen usuario d elinux
<francisco> prefieres pelearte con tu desktop
<mama21mama> cada vez que habro la home me muestra archivos ocultos.
<francisco> a regresar a otra distro
<francisco> :D
<francisco> mama21mama
<mama21mama> no puede cambuiar de usuario sin que se cierre este.
<mama21mama> eso no pasaba en xubuntu
<francisco> entonces me recomendarías usart lxde=?
<mama21mama> no
<mama21mama> mejor usa xfce
<mama21mama> es mejor que lubuntu
<francisco> oye
<francisco> pero no entiendo porque dejasdte xfce
<mama21mama> lubuntu como que me da la sencacion que lo sacaron antes de tiempo
<francisco> si tu pc es mejor que la mia
<francisco> y a mi me va super re bien xubuntu
<mama21mama> se me rompio un hardisk
<c0dek> Ahi instale ORACLE
<mama21mama> dondeestab a xuubntu
<c0dek> Y cree una carpeta compartida
<c0dek> Ahora, ¿Como la busco en windows?
<mama21mama> y quise probar el lubuntu que todos hablan
<mama21mama> y ahora and oarrepentido.
<francisco> ahh
<francisco> pero mama
<francisco> tan facil como que descargues el iso
<francisco> y reinstales
<mama21mama> si pero no me ganara el condenado lxde
<mama21mama> l usare hata que se rompa solo como hice con los demas.
<francisco> mama
<francisco> tu si tienes espiritu linuxero
<mama21mama> no me dura nada solo se rompe solo xD
<francisco> asi estaba yo cuadno recién migré a linux de windows
<francisco> mama21mama que le pasó a tu dd?
<mama21mama> cuando se rompa solo lubuntu usare ubuntu con jwm
<R00teR> cambia de proovedor de hardware mama21mama
<mama21mama> se me rompio los capacisotes electroliticos de mi mother por un rato
<mama21mama> *rayo
<mama21mama> uso un mother de eeuu
<francisco> ahh
<mama21mama> y los capasitores esos hacian que mi pc se apagara a corto plazo
<francisco> es que yo pensé que era el fallo común de la dilatación de las placas del dd
<mama21mama> eso proboco que se me rompiera mi hardisk xon xubuntu
<francisco> es que yo pensé que era el fallo común de la dilatación de las placas del dd2rotos"
<francisco> hasta que me dijeron como repararlos
<c0dek> Esto no me lo va a ganar
<c0dek> Wintendo no le puede ganar a LINUX!!
<francisco> c0dek
<francisco> mejor usa wine
<francisco> o que cosa quieres correr en windows?
<c0dek> No, no francisco
<c0dek> Son varios programas
<francisco> pero dime cuales
<francisco> a lo mejor corren bien en wine
<c0dek> VB c+
<c0dek> Photoshops cs4
<francisco> mmm
<francisco> bueno
<c0dek> Controladores de mi movil
<c0dek> Etc...
<francisco> pues
<francisco> el uico que no corre al 100%
<francisco> es el cs
<francisco> los otros si jalan full
<c0dek> Venga que si es necesario leerme todo google me lo voy a leer
<c0dek> xD
<francisco> puedes instalar el netbeans
<c0dek> Tiene que haber una forma de pasar un archivo de Ubuntu a la VM en Wintendo
<francisco> que trae c, c**
<francisco> y no recuerdo si visual
<francisco> ademas de java
<dzup2> c0ya le dije hace rato como
<francisco> c0dek
<francisco> de hecho si hay
<francisco> peor la unica forma que conozco
<francisco> es con la maquina de orachle
<francisco> oigan
<francisco> hagan swapiness
<francisco> mi pc va mejor desde que lo usé
<francisco> set swappiness en 10
<TrueNhero> por temperatura el pc se me apaga, hay alguna forma para q se suspenda en vez de apagarse?
<mama21mama> TrueNhero, si con lmsensor y aklgun script
<c0dek> Lo logree!!!
<c0dek> Yo sabia que LINUX le ganaria a Wintendo
<francisco> mama21mama como pones chromium en españolk?
<c0dek> El mejor sistema operativo de la faz de la tierra gana otra ves =)
<mama21mama> conm un opaquete
<mama21mama> francisco,
 * c0dek I Love LinuX
<francisco> TrueNhero eso lo setteas en la bios
<TrueNhero> francisco, no lo he visto
<mama21mama> francisco, no sale
<mama21mama> francisco, chromium-browser-l10n
<francisco> ok
<francisco> gracias mama21mama
<mama21mama> por nada
<mama21mama> proba si es mas rapido que chrome
<mama21mama> ay descargue %5 de alcohol ; ahora si a ver ....
<TrueNhero> como reporduzco o con que reproduzco dos videos al mismo tiempo?
<TrueNhero> con algo como mplayer && mplayer funcionaria?
<mama21mama> vlc
<lokvendra> intento insalar ubuntu 10.10 en una netbook, ya tengo w7 con sus 5 particiones, mi pregunta es como asignar el espacio libre de 25 gb??
<francisco> asignarlo a que lokvendra
<lokvendra> a una particion para utilizarlo
<francisco> pues
<lokvendra> hasta es inutil
<francisco> 10 gb para /
<francisco> cuanto tienes de ram?
<lokvendra> 2
<francisco> 2 gb para swap
<francisco> y el resto para /home
<francisco> si sabes com instalar ubuntu?
<lokvendra> no teniendo w7 con estas 5 particiones
<francisco> mira
<francisco> lokvendra
<lokvendra> ya lo he hecho con menos partiniones en otros equipos, pero posee un limite el hd 5 particiones...
<francisco> no es por eso
<francisco> lo que pasa es que de seguro
<francisco> tienes varias participones primarias
<francisco> creo que el limite de las particiones primarias es 2 o 3
<francisco> si mal no recuerdo
<lokvendra> asi viene el software privativo :(
<lokvendra> cual donde puedo buscar una solucion para no perder los datos de las particiones?
<francisco> lokvendra
<francisco> ahorrate esfuerzos
<francisco> y mejor respalda tus datos en un dd externo
<francisco> es indispensable para un usuario mediano tener
<lokvendra> ya lo intente, pero es sata
<lokvendra> y no tengo ese puerto en otro equipo
<francisco> no
<francisco> un dd externo
<francisco> no necesitas nada
<francisco> pide prestado 1
<francisco> lo conectas mediante usb
<lokvendra> al sata mediante usb?
<francisco> yo así he reparado muchisimas pc's de conocidos que tienen windows
<lokvendra> pense esa posibilidad pero 1 de enero todo cerrado hasta ekl lunes
<francisco> pero puedes ppedir uno prestado
<francisco> alguno de tus conocidos debe tener ...
<lokvendra> no estoy de viaje aqui
<francisco> ahhh
<lokvendra> como conecto el sata ?
<francisco> pues
<lokvendra> con dos cables?
<francisco> tendrías que ponerlo como esclavo
<francisco> en otra pc
<francisco> pero no recuerdo como
<francisco> xD
<lokvendra> si eso si pero la conexion
<lokvendra> ah
<francisco> tiene que hacer un puente
<francisco> pero la verdad que no me acuerdo
<francisco> es muy laborioso hacer eso
<francisco> yo por eso mejor conseguí un dd externo
<francisco> es demasiado útil
<lokvendra> pero por cables o por una placa pci con puertos?
<francisco> lokvendra
<francisco> yo lo que hacía era conectar el dd al otro dd
<francisco> y ya
<francisco> pero si tenía que hacer varias configuraciones
<francisco> que nor ecuerdo
<TrueNhero> mama21mama, prefiero mplayer pero no conozco si hay una tuberia para ejecutar dos ordenes a la vez, mplayer video1 mplayer video2
<francisco> Truenhero es  mejor el vlc
<TrueNhero> intente con && pero me ejecuta primero una y despues la otra
<francisco> nejor soporte para subtitulos y flv
<lokvendra> mmm podria eliminar una particion? y tener mas espacio?
<TrueNhero> francisco, no es lo que kiero
<francisco> ademas videos en wmv son emjores en vlc
<mama21mama> TrueNhero, mplayer *.*
<TrueNhero> francisco, kiero es reproducir dos videos a la vez
<francisco> ahhh
<francisco> yo si puedo
<francisco> con vlc
<francisco> xD
<TrueNhero> dime como
<francisco> simple
<francisco> abres un video
<TrueNhero> yo podia en windows con un reproductor pero no se como se llama, kiero que se reproduscan los videos a la vez
<francisco> y luego otro
<francisco> no haces nads
<francisco> nada de nada
<francisco> Truenhero
<francisco> lo que quioeres es que ambos videos
<francisco> aparezcan en la misma ventana d ela aplicacion?
<francisco> o que
<francisco> no te entiendo
<juanito_> TrueNhero, reproductor de windows ?
<TrueNhero> inicien a la vez para ver las diferencias, es que son parecidos
<TrueNhero> no juanito_
<francisco> mmm
<francisco> eso si no se
<TrueNhero> francisco, que se reproduzcan al mismo tiempo
<juanito_> real player ? xdivx, movie maker, ...
<francisco> a poco hay un reproductor que puede hacer eso
<francisco> xD
<juanito_> TrueNhero, con el vlc se puede acabo de probarlo
<lautarus> vlc
<lautarus> mplayer desde varias consolas o desde el administrador de archivos...
<lautarus> tambien puede
<francisco> somebody knows how to send pidgin to systray?
<mama21mama> francisco, http://d.imagehost.org/0282/pidgin.png
<TrueNhero> juanito_, explicame como
<juanito_> abres tu video
<juanito_> con el vlc TrueNhero y vuelvesa a brir  el vlc y abres el video asi de simple
<juanito_> TrueNhero, puedes abrir el programa miles de veces
<TrueNhero> juanito_, y como les doy play a la vez?
<mama21mama> ptra instancia o sea abres el archivo con vlc o abre otro vlc y luego otro archivo
<TrueNhero> si pero en si lo que necesito es que comiencen a reproducir al tiempo!!!
<mama21mama> cvlc archivo1 && cvlcx archov2
<mama21mama> $cvlc archivo1 && cvlc archov2
<mama21mama> deberian hacer play al mismo tiempo supongo.
<TrueNhero> && es uno detras de otro, no encuentro tuberia para hacerlo a la vez
<mama21mama> cvlc video1 video2
<mama21mama> man clvc
<lokvendra> quien me ayuda? instando 10.10 devolvio error
<lokvendra> problema de configuracion apt
<francisco> apt es una aplicacion
<francisco> para instalar cosas desde repositorios
<lokvendra> ha fallado el intento de configurar apt para instalar paquetes adicionales del cd
<francisco> estas agregando repositorios
<lokvendra> no
<francisco> tntonces
<lokvendra> instalando sin agregar nada
<lokvendra> paro la instalacion :(((
<francisco> pues takl vez no se instaló bien el paquete apt
<lokvendra> a que se debera?
<lokvendra> al usb ? o hd?
<francisco> error de tu disco de instalacion supongo
<francisco> es lo  mas comun}
<lokvendra> dices el live usb?
<lokvendra> como lo puedo reparar?
<francisco> mmm
<francisco> busca en el synaptics
<francisco> apt
<francisco> y desinstala/reinstala apt
<lokvendra> no coneccion desde ese equipo
<lokvendra> nose porque  el live usb no conecta por wi-fi
<lokvendra> pero como lo hago ? sin coneccion a la red?
<lokvendra> por consola?
<francisco> uh
<francisco> pues con el usb de instalación
<francisco> conéctalo
<francisco> pero tendrías que buscar de el montón de aplicaciones que tiene
<francisco> el apt
<mama21mama> si estoy
<mama21mama> ups ventana equivoca.
<lokvendra> repaso, debo conectar a la red para instalar /desinstalar apt?
<lokvendra> el error es porque intenta acceder a una direccion web pero no hay conexion?
<lokvendra> no es necesario estar conecatado a la red para instalar el sistema verdad?
<lokvendra> como evito el llamado a a archive.ubuntu.com...?
<juanito_> lokvendra, depende de los paquetes
<lokvendra> <juanito_> ya reinicie el equipo
<lokvendra> tercer intento de instalar ubuntu 10.10
<juanito_> sistema > administracion > gestor de actualizaciones
<juanito_> lokvendra, configuracion
<juanito_> en actualizacion de la distribucion le das a
<lokvendra> no tengo acceso a la red...
<juanito_> versiones normales
<juanito_> luego le das a comprobar
<juanito_> y recien te sale
<lokvendra> no tengo acceso a la red...
<juanito_> y como hablamos ?
<lokvendra> desde otro equipo claro...
<juanito_> plop
<juanito_> pues conectale a la red
<lokvendra> deberia hacerlo solo por wi-fi
<lokvendra> pero no lo hace
<juanito_> por wi - fi si se puede
<lokvendra> como?
<lokvendra> es decir tengo el router con señal y live usb
<lokvendra> pero no se conecta
<juanito_> ah bue
<juanito_> ni idea
<lokvendra> ya veo...
<lokvendra> maldicion fallo de nuevo la instalacion por apt !!!
<lautarus> Alguien  sabe de esto :  http://pastebin.com/KnPZ5Pn1 -Estoy intentando cargar un modulo, y crear un nodo- Gracias
<lautarus> Perdon me falta el error: "insmod: can't read './cx23885.ko': No such file or directory
<lautarus> "
<lautarus> pero el modulo sí existe, lo acabo de ver recién
<mama21mama> sudo modprobe -r cx23885
<mama21mama> lautarus,
<lautarus> hola mama21mama
<mama21mama> hi
<lautarus> es igual que rmmod mama21mama
<lautarus> que tal tanto tiempO?
<mama21mama> aqui
<lautarus> feliz año mama
<mama21mama> si no use sudo modconf
<mama21mama> igualmente
<lautarus> sip, no funca
<lautarus> estoy retocando el scri..
<lautarus> graciela man..
<lautarus> Es esto correcto : " #echo "212 > /sys/class/export"  - mE pregunto si esta bien las comillas.
<lautarus> #echo "212 > /sys/class/export"
<lautarus> asi es el ultimo es el que estoy usando
<alexneb> feliz año nuevo canl.. ^^
<miquele66> wensa
<lokvendra> xubuntu 10.10 deberia conectar a la red mediante wi-fi, en caso que no lo haga donde podria buscar una solucion?
<mimecar> no conozco las herramientas que tiene xubuntu, prueba a conectar usando la consola
 * mama21mama test voip http://text0.tk/l/82
<lokvendra> nm-applet
<lokvendra> cuales son los controladores nm-applet
 * benadicto16 buenos dias
<benadicto16> libros que recomendar sobre sistemas y redes unix porfavor?
<lokvendra>  como saber cuales son los controladores de los driver para sonido y red, instale xubuntu en un notbook
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<lokvendra> buenos
<erAbuelo> lokvendra: lscpi es tu amigo ;)
<lokvendra> <erAbuelo> lscpi en terminal devuelve error
<erAbuelo> ein?
<lokvendra> ein?  ???
<erAbuelo> que te extiendas un poco mas ;)
<erAbuelo> que error da, ec
<erAbuelo> etc
<lokvendra> perdon
<lokvendra> lo escribi al reves, es que llevo 12 en la pc
<lokvendra> intento darle coneccion a la red y funcionar le audio
<lokvendra> con los datos de lspci busco los drivers?
<erAbuelo> con esos datos compruebas que tengan soporte en linux, aunque yo creo lo tienen
<lokvendra> por un lado lo devuelve referencia a  componentes de placas wi-fi y otro como debo colocar el driver faltanten?
<Lostizytu> primero tienenes q ver q modelo de placa wifi es
<lokvendra> eso es lo que intento hacer pero con el comando lspci
<lokvendra> no lo logre
<Lostizytu> pero se supone q al abrir tu pc
<Lostizytu> ves la placa wifi
<Lostizytu> ai sale todo
<lokvendra> es una netbook
<Lostizytu> q marca de netbook?
<lokvendra> exo
<Lostizytu> marca exo ?
<Lostizytu> :S
<lokvendra> :D
<Lostizytu> modelo ?
<lokvendra> EXO
<lokvendra> no lo se
<lokvendra> cual seria el comando para leer esos datos?
<cossier> lokvendra, pon en pastebin la salida del comando lspci
<Lostizytu> tenis q ver el notebook
<Lostizytu> por todos lados
<Lostizytu> alguna etiqueta debe tener
<cossier> !paste
<Lostizytu> arriba, abajo,etc
<lokvendra> lo lamento pero estoy en otro equipo por xChat
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cossier> ahh!!
<lokvendra> si detras pero ya no se ve la tinta se corrio
<lokvendra> por eso intento conectar a la red
<lokvendra> en la netbook(version miniatura) instale xubutu 10.10
<lokvendra> probe con el cable stp al puerto rj45 y tampoco se conecto o detecto la red
<lokvendra> intento conocer el driver de la placa wi-fi
<lokvendra> han de faltar los driver
<lokvendra> pero no lo se hacer
<lokvendra> como chekeo que el driver de la placa wi-fi este instalado?
<lokvendra> al menos  quadrapasse fucniona bien...
<lokvendra> :D
<erAbuelo> lokvendra: sudo lspci |grep -i net
<erAbuelo> y pon lo que sale
<lokvendra> ok
<Lostizytu> lokvendra: el equipo exo, donde esta?
<lokvendra> controlador de ethernet: jmicrom technology copr. jmc260 pci express fast ethernet controller (rev 02)
<lokvendra> junto ami <Lostizytu>
<Lostizytu> pero si estas en tu
<Lostizytu> notebook
<Lostizytu> ai lo puedes ver
<Lostizytu> lokvendra:
<cossier> lokvendra, si tiene ethernet conectale un cable, lo has probado
<lokvendra> si lo he probado y no funciono
<Lostizytu> lokvendra:
<Lostizytu> si tienes el exo en tus manos
<Lostizytu> revisa q modelo es
<Lostizytu> supongo q estas haciendo los comandos en el " exo "
<Lostizytu> sino.. de nada sirve
<lokvendra> mi pc de escritorio tiene otro controlador que el que escribi antes <Lostizytu>
<Lostizytu> lokvendra:
<Lostizytu> el comando onde lo hiciste , en el exo?
<erAbuelo> lokvendra: sudo dmesg |grep -i wire
<erAbuelo> perdon
<erAbuelo> lokvendra: sudo lspci |grep -i wire
<Lostizytu> el lolito se esta ahogando en vaso de agua
<lokvendra> por supuesto que en la netbook por eso dije que ésta pc de escritorio tiene otro controlador que él que escri antes
<Lostizytu> bueno si tienes el netbook
<Lostizytu> mira q modelo es el netbook
<Lostizytu> netbook exo 666
<Lostizytu> netbook exo 987
<Lostizytu> etc...
<Lostizytu> me captas?
<lokvendra> repito lo qu eescribi antes... si detras pero ya no se ve la tinta se corrio
<Lostizytu> NETBOOK EXOMATE X352  <--- lokvendra
<lokvendra> aqui en ningun lado a simple viste aparece...
<Lostizytu> al parecer es chipset atheros
<Lostizytu> los netbook exo
<erAbuelo> lokvendra: sudo lsmod|grep jme
<lokvendra> ok
<Lostizytu> 	Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
<Lostizytu> al parecer esta es tu tarjeta
<lokvendra> devolvio...
<lokvendra> jme 29818   0
<lokvendra> mii  4425    1 jme
<erAbuelo> lokvendra: entonces en principio tienes soporte para conectar por cable, tu tarjeta esta reconocida y el driver cargado
<erAbuelo> lo que te faltara seguramente es configurar la conexion
<lokvendra> asi debe ser...
<Lostizytu> esta reconocida la tarjeta de red , no la wifi
<Lostizytu> lokvendra: tu netbook tiene windows?
<lokvendra> w7 + xubuntu 10.10
<Lostizytu> lokvendra: entra a windows 7
<Lostizytu> Mi pc, boton derecho, propriedades , hardware
<Lostizytu> ai sale
<Lostizytu> lokvendra: =>  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1611905.html
<Lostizytu> ojala sea tu tarjeta
<lokvendra> estoy intentado descargar
<lokvendra> gracias igual
<Mugen> Buenas
<Mugen> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu
<Mugen> hay en mi pc dos graficas instaladas, quiero conseguir un escritorio extendido para las 3
<Mugen> las dos pantallas que estan en a misma grafica no hay problema, el problema esta en la tercera pantalla, donde me crea un escritorio nuebo
<Mugen> no se si m explique bien
<Mugen> xD
<Lostizytu> keres tener 3 pantallas viendo lo mismo?
<Mugen> lo mismo no
<Mugen> extendido, un escritorio tan grande como las 3 pantallas
<Mugen> ahora tengo dos escritorios
<Mugen> uno en dos pantallas y otro en la tercera
<Lostizytu> por ejemplo la vision del escritorio , dividida en 3 partes
<Mugen> sips
<Lostizytu> si?
<Lostizytu> aah
<Lostizytu> ok
<lokvendra_> estoy dentro desde xubuntu :D por rj45
<lokvendra_> gracias erAbuelo
<lokvendra_> vamos por wi-fi
<erAbuelo> de nada :)
<erAbuelo> pues empieza por: sudo lspci y lo que sale lo subes a pastebin
<erAbuelo> lo mismo con lsusb
<erAbuelo> sudo lsusb y lo subes a paste bin
<lokvendra_> <erAbuelo>   http://pastebin.com/PAfvdxS1
<Lostizytu> lokvendra_: => PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
<lokvendra_> bien
<Brahem> ola
<lokvendra_> mama21mama te fuiste?
<lokvendra_> <erAbuelo> mchas gracias !!!
<lokvendra_> :D
<lokvendra_> <erAbuelo> muchas gracias !!!
<TrueNhero> creo que esta pregunta es recalcitrante pero como creo un deb?
<TrueNhero> !deb
<kubot> Deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<erUSUL> !packaging
<kubot> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: si estas instalando algo compilando puedes usar checkinstall
<erUSUL> !checkinstall
<kubot> Checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<TrueNhero> !erUSUL gracias
<kubot> El facto !erusul no existe.
<erUSUL> pero debería... XXDD
<TrueNhero> jaja
<lautarus> http://pastebin.com/gwM2JRCW
<lautarus> si alguien tiene alguna idea de por qué no funciona el comando qu eme lo diga. Gracias y Feliz Año para todos
<erUSUL> lautarus: no funciona porque no usas sudo.
<lautarus> erUSUL, uso su
<lautarus> estoy bajo debian test.
<erUSUL> lautarus: echo "bla" | sudo tee /proc/loquesea/que/quieras
<lautarus> (me olvide de aclarar, perdon)
<lautarus> probando
<lautarus> vos sos erabueL* ?
<erUSUL>   /j #debian-es;
<erUSUL> deberias especififcar porque dices que no funciona.
<lautarus> si buena idea
<lautarus> no funciona porque no me crea el directorio /sys/class/gpio/gpioN
<lautarus> el ultimo: gpioN no exite luego de ese comando
<TrueNhero> [Thu Dec 9 11:14:27 2010] - OVERRIDE: root(root@72.9.153.142) TOPCI #loic'!lazor default targethost=api.paypal.comsubsite=/ speed=3 threads=15 method=tcp wait=false random=true checked=false message=Good_night_paypal_Sweet_dreams_from_AnonOPs port=443 stop'
<TrueNhero>  Note: Make sure "/usr/local/lib/site_ruby/1.8" is in your RUBYLIB
<TrueNhero> q es?
<TrueNhero> como ejecuto dos instancias de un programa desde una misma linea de comandos?
<weeifuh> TrueNhero, usa & al final del primer comando
<TrueNhero> wee
<TrueNhero> weeifuh, si  es con &
<TrueNhero> weeifuh, pero es al final de cada comando
<weeifuh> ah bueno, eso sí es que querías dejar libre la consola
<guampa> si alguien puede ayudar tengo un extraño problema en mi placa ethernet
<woLFin> cual
<guampa> parece que *tcp* no anda sobre la ethernet
<guampa> icmp y udp si, porque recibo dhcp desde el router y lo puedo pingear
<guampa> internet la estoy alcanzando por usb0 un modem 3g asi que al menos eso anda
<guampa> pero eth0 no puedo establecer conexiones tcp
<woLFin> pero es que icmp, todos esos son subprotocolos
<guampa> subprotocolos de que?
<woLFin> tcp es el protocolo que maneja todo, no entiendo como decis que tenes icmp si no tenes tcp
<woLFin> subprotocolos de tcp/ip
<guampa> no, icmp no corre sobre tcp corre sobre ip directamente
<guampa> y dhcp corre sobre udp, que a su vez corre sobre ip directamente
<guampa> asi que no no son "subprotocolos"
<woLFin> mmmm nop
<woLFin> mira tcp-ip es una mezcla de protocolos que controlan el trafico de datagramas en la autopista global de ethernet
<weeifuh> wrong
<weeifuh> guampa tiene razon
<guampa> woLFin anda a estudiar
<woLFin> soy ing
<guampa> pues eso habla mal de tu universidad por dejarte salir con un titulo a decir pavadas
<guampa> yo no tengo un titulo pero la pila OSI y TCP/IP la conozco mejor
<weeifuh> muy de windows, en windows te encuentras con que el protocolo de internet salga como TCP/IP siendo que IP es el transporte
<weeifuh> TCP es la de sesión
<guampa> y "autopista global de ethernet" que quiere decir?????
<woLFin> ethernet es el lenguaje
<guampa> ethernet es un estandar para redes locales chico
<guampa> locales solamente, a menos que lo tunelees cosa que lo habilita para wan
<woLFin> como existe ethernet existen muchos otros protocolos standas, como devicenet, profibus,
<woLFin> etc
<woLFin> claro que es un estandar, ethernet coge todo, el tipo de cable, este, los terminales, el tipo de trnasporte, manejo de datos, entradas-salidas, servicios, io/scanning, etc , all
<ElPasmo> woLFin, guampa tiene razón :)
<guampa> ingeniero mis peludas bolas
<ElPasmo> No, ethernet sólo coge el protocolo de comunicación de un enlace entre dos puntos.
<weeifuh> xD en todo caso
<weeifuh> !offtopic
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<guampa> volviendo al topico, si alguien me puede dar una pista, estoy con un problema bastante raro con eth0
<guampa> parece que las conexiones tcp no funcionan sobre eth0 exclusivamente (las otras interfaces andan bien)
<woLFin> parce, cuando usted va a conectar varios equipos en una red...............pensas sobre que protocolo conectarlos, si esos equipos soportan el protocolo ethernet, y las necesidades se adaptan lo escoges........pueden ser computadores, o plc, o variadores de velocidad, o arrancadores suaves, ethernet solo es un protolo que cntiene ciertos standares
<guampa> icmp anda (puedo hacer pings y recibo despuesta) y udp anda (dhcp funciona, recibo la config desde el router)
<guampa> estoy con un cable derecho nuevo y testeado a una de las 4 bocas "lan" del router, un tplink
<guampa> una cosa es que la placa anda bien desde un livecd
<guampa> asi que es algo de config de esta instalacion exclusivamente
<guampa> yo estaba pensando si algo que haya instalado no cambio algun sysctl net.*
<guampa> http://pastebin.com/addU3nWu esto es la salida de sysctl -a
<guampa> por ahi alguien puede detectar algo mal ahi
<guampa> el MTU es 1500
<Nefreyu> buenas tardes!!
<sidrero> hola
<sidrero> alguien ha instalado ubuntu en un netbook HP,
<Nefreyu> tu estabas e el otro verdad?
<sidrero> o algun otro netbook en el cual vienen ya 4 particiones primarias de fabrica?
<sidrero> si, yo estaba
<Nefreyu> jejeje
<sidrero> me acabo de venir aqui a ver
<Nefreyu> ok
<sidrero> aunque parece que no hay demasiada actividad
<Brahem> XD
<Nefreyu> no, no parece
<mauro_> hola muchachos
<sidrero> hola
<mauro_> necesito ayuda
<sidrero> estamos todos igual
<mauro_> con el play onlinux y el wine
<mauro_> :D
<sidrero> yo solo he probado el wine
<mauro_> alguno logro jugar mu online en ubuntu?
<Brahem> mauro_ q necesitas?
<Nefreyu> estoy buscando ayuda pera remasterizar el dvd de ubuntu 10.10
<mauro_> jugar al mu en wine
<mauro_> o algun soft
<mauro_> gracias desde ya
<Nefreyu> que es el mu?
<sidrero> no juego mucho
<mauro_> un juego mu online
<mauro_> rpg de rol
<sidrero> solo lo he probado para el office
<sidrero> microsoft office
<Nefreyu> yo juego al wow con wine
<Brahem> wow Nefreyu q desepcion
<mauro_> corre todo pero el mu tiene un sistema de antihack que me impide jugar desde linux
<mauro_> y nunca mas instalo windows
<mauro_> xD
<Nefreyu> porque? :(
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<mauro_> soy usuario nuevo de ubuntu
<mauro_> buenas
<Nefreyu> hola
<mauro_> no se
<mauro_> pero se me complico
<mauro_> vi gente q lo lograba segui tutos pero nada
<mauro_> creo q es por falta de alguna libreria de dlls
<Brahem> Nefreyu en vez de jugar implantate algo creativo :)
<mauro_> como no entiendo brahem
<mauro_> a q te refieres?
<Nefreyu> hay tiempo para todo...
<Brahem> xD
<mauro_> y cedega no me deja crear la cuenta
<mauro_> :(
<Brahem> mauro_ q distro usas?
<mauro_> le doy play now en la instalacion
<mauro_> y nada uso ubunto 10.10
<mauro_> y ahora el wine no me abre nada directamente
<Brahem> reinicia mauro_
<mauro_> ok ya vuelvo
<Nefreyu> alguien me ayuda con una remasterizacion?
<Brahem> q te sucede Nefreyu
<Nefreyu> que quiero remasterizar el dvd de ubuntu 10.10
<Nefreyu> y despues de crear la jaula, no me arranca el gdm
<Nefreyu> alguien puede decirme como hacer que funcionen las teclas de funcion del teclado en un portatil?
<Nefreyu> hola
<Nefreyu> alguien me lee?
<weeifuh> yo
<Nefreyu> puedes ayudarme a activar la teclas fn??
<javila> Feliz año a tod@s.
<nasser> hola
<nasser> como instalo la ultima version de flightgear la 2.0?
<erAbuelo> ahora vuelvo
<xangua>  Ubuntu: On Ubuntu, FlightGear can now be installed using the "synaptic" tool...
<nasser> xangua, creo que es la version 1.9.1
<nasser> no la 2.0
<nasser> alguien lo usa?
<xangua> agrega los repositorios de playdeb.net nasser
<xangua> yo tengo esos y me sale el 2
<nasser> xangua: me pdes pasar dnd salen las linias del repositirooio
<xangua> en getdeb.net ...
<xangua> playdeb.net *
<nasser> dsps de añadir los repositorios teng q hacer sudo aptitude update nops?
<txomon> nasser: sep
<txomon> y apt-get upgrade (si has instalado algo que estuviera en ellos)
<nasser> ok!
<nasser> habeis provado flightgear?
<nasser> *probado
<txomon> nop
<txomon> x¿?
<nasser> pq lo estoy instalando! me encanta
<nasser> aunque le tengo que pillar el truquillo aun!!
<nasser> os lo recomiendo!!! un gran simulador de vuelo
<nasser> la version 2.0.1 la estoy instalando ahora!!
<txomon> puf... a mi los simuladores... no me van mucho
<nasser> otra cosa, que diferencia hay entre aptitude y apt-get?
<Lancro> le dare una probadita a ver
<txomon> por ejemplo he enganchado a mis amigos a tm nations... y no paran de jugar
<mimecar> nasser: debes usar apt
<txomon> aptitude
<txomon> es mas nuevo
<txomon> utiliza apt-get
<mimecar> txomon: las funciones nuevas que incluye aptitude están en apt
<txomon> aptitude tiene entorno gráfico
<txomon> de verdad?
<nasser> ok! aunque para algunas cosas tengo que usae aptitude
<txomon> prueba a hacer
<txomon> sudo aptitude
<mimecar> aptitude no tiene entorno gráfico
<nasser> otra cosa, como configuro conky?
<carlos__> aptitude reconoce las dependencias
<carlos__> apt no
<carlos__> se acuerda
<xangua> aptitude y apt tienen distintos entornos gráficos
<mimecar> carlos__: si faltan dependencias apt las instala
<txomon> apt-get no tiene entorno "grafico"
<txomon> me referia en shell
<carlos__> si pero al desinstalar apt se olvida de las dependencias
<txomon> aptitude te enseña la informacion del paquete
<txomon> es más estilo sinaptic
<txomon> pero de shell
<nasser> tengo paquetes rotos, 3!! que hago?
<mimecar> txomon: synaptic usa apt por debajo
<xangua> nasser: yo uso conky colors http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/9479/screenshot1py.png
<txomon> mimecar: has probado a poner "aptitude" ?
<txomon> mimecar: es como adduser y useradd
<mimecar> cuando he tenido que instalar cosas , uso apt
<txomon> es el mismo funcionameinto
<txomon> mimecar: yo también
<mimecar> nasser: abre synaptic y en los menús selecciona reparar paquetes rotos
<txomon> nasser: pues reparalos
<nasser> xangua: yo quiero exactamente eso! que conky se integre con mi fondo de escritorio, sea transparente por decirlo de alguna manera
<carlos__> por cierto que inteprete de comandos es mas potente que bash?
<mimecar> potente para...?
<txomon> sh  quizá?
<nasser> despues lo hago que ahora se me esta instalando FLIGHTGEAR :O
<carlos__> se q habia uno mas potente
<mimecar> más potente para que tarea
<carlos__> ah eso ni idea :p
<txomon> jajaj carlos__ tranquilo que bash da de sobra
<txomon> y si no, seguro que hay algo en C
<carlos__> oki
<txomon> bueno tengamos una conversacion de lo que hemos descubierto últimamente
<txomon> (propongo)
<nasser> alguien ha usado alguna vez flightgear?
<txomon> jajaaj
<txomon> pero si son 627 Mb... ya lo probaré
<carlos__> y de pegar tiros cual es el mejo?
<nasser> txmon: ya! ocupa bastante jaja pero nada comparado con los pesados juegos windowseros de 5 gb
<nasser> carlos, a mi me gusto bastante el Alien Arena
<txomon> nasser: esos juegos tienen unos graficos de atar...
<nasser> ademas tiene modo multijugador y puedes jugar online
<Lancro> yo lo ando instalando a ver que tal
<Lancro> pero a que se juega
<Lancro> a volar?
<nasser> txomon: que son graficos de atar?
<txomon> probad el TM nationes
<carlos__> ;)
<nasser> Lancro: cual estas instalando?
<Lancro> el de playdeb
<nasser> ya, ya! pero digo el juego xD
<Lancro> el flighgear ese
<nasser> Lancro: pues mira, se trata de pilotar un avion!! puedes descargarte infinidad de modelos y todos existen en la vida real!
<txomon> nasser: por ejemplo... el crisis 2
<txomon> crysis
<nasser> es como si pilotaras un avion... debes quitar el freno, acelerar throttle, controlar los alerones, flaps...
<nasser> al principio cuesta, pero es muy divertido cuando lo consigues
<nasser> los aeropuertos son reales
<carlos__> de que epoca?
<nasser> txomon: que tal los graficos del crysis 2?
<nasser> carlos: aviones antiguos hasta actuales!
<carlos__> ah ok
<carlos__> puedo pilotar un mig 23?
<carlos__> XD
<nasser> si hay hasta el que invento leonardo da vinci xD
<txomon> nasser: asombrosos (si tu gráfica da=)
<nasser> no se, busca ne su web oficial
<Lancro> pero ademas de pilotar no tiene ningun fin?
<carlos__> es un simulador
<txomon> jajaja
<Lancro> cuando yo era un chaval teniamos simuladores de vuelo cutres, pero con misiones xD
<nasser> Lancro: es para ponerte en la piel de un piloto
<Lancro> aterrizar en portaviones y tal
<nasser> carlos: busca en el apartado de download aircrafts!
<nasser> Lancro: despegar-volar-aterrizar
<Lancro> ok
<nasser> http://www.flightgear.org/Downloads/aircraft-2.0.0/
<nasser> mirar todos los aviones que hay
 * mama21mama 0/
<carlos__> mig 15 y mig 29 hay
<nasser> pues mira, has tenido suerte
<nasser> txomon: el crysis 2 es para PC
<nasser> no es LINUX
<Lancro> esto no se puede despegar xD
<Lancro> ademas no viene opcion de ajustar resolucion
<Lancro> tengo que jugar en una pantallita de mierda
<carlos__> donde lancro?
<Lancro> en el flighgear ese
<erAbuelo> re ...
<nasser> Lancro: pregunta y consulta antes de decir que no se puede despegar
<nasser> tienes que tener activado Bl Num
<nasser> quitar los brakes con shift+b
<nasser> activar a tope el throttle con Re Pág
<nasser> i dsps pa controlar los alerones i to eso
<nasser> pa subir, bajar
<nasser> clic dejerecho
<nasser> te saldra una cruz
<nasser> y manejas
<nasser> cn el mouse
<Lancro> pues no eh xD
<Lancro> no se activa el throttle
<Lancro> ando en el tutorial
<nasser> con el page up
<nasser> xd
<Lancro> ya te lei la primera vez
<Lancro> sigue sin activarse
<nasser> Lancro: estas haciendo el tutorial del juego? Porque yo si y me va de maravilla
<nasser> he encendido el motor y todo
<nasser> ahora voy a por el throttle q me va
<nasser> Lancro: sabes como se mueve el eavion? a mi el throttle me va, pero no se como conducir el avion en pista
<nasser> :S
<Lancro> lo reinicie y ya iba
<Lancro> yo tampoco se
<nasser> como conduzco el avion? uso las flexas oy no se mueve
<nasser> y ahora me pide moverla
<Lancro> ni idea
<dzup2> !offtopic | lancro | nasser
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> la forma de jugar a un simulador de aviones no está muy relacionada con el soporte de ubuntu :P
<mimecar> dzup2: te sobran letras ;)
<txomon> alguien sabe como migrar entre ordenadores?
<mimecar> migrar que
<tony1> Hola: estoy en ubuntu lucid 64 bits. He instalado en virtualbox  ubuntu server 10.10 (basic) + lamp server + Samba + OpenSSH. Una vez arrancado el sistema hago ifconfig para ver la ip asignada; la pongo en un explorador en otra máquina y no veo nada. hago ping a dicha ip y nada. Entro via web al router y no aparece en el mismo.  ¿Qué tendría que configurar? Gracias
<mimecar> tony1: escribe menos texto
<mimecar> dependiendo de la configuración de virtualbox, la IP del servidor no saldrá en el router
<txomon> migrar todo
<mimecar> todo que es?
<mimecar> programas, datos...
<txomon> imagina que quiero cambiar de portatil
<txomon> y me quiero llevar todo
<dzup2> mimecar: hmm creo que el bot me tiene en ignore
<mimecar> clona la partición, aunque dependiendo del otro equipo funcionará o no
<dzup2> !ot
<dzup2> ver?
<mimecar> no sabía que kubot permitirera ignorar a usuarios
<dzup2> pues si es un usuario normal, lo que hizo m4v fue meterse como el y /ignore dzup heh
<txomon> tony1: ten en cuenta que necesitas que use tu controladora
<txomon> no por nat
<txomon> sino que use la misma targeta física
<dzup2> desúes que lo regañe que su bot estubo jodiendo todo el dia y le hecho la culpa que se quedo sin luz y nomas porque le dije que me ignora, bueno esta bien quien ocupa ese bot choto
<txomon> ten en cuenta que el modo que utilizas (seguramente compartido por nat) no redirige las peticiones
<txomon> a tu ordenador
<txomon> la mejor forma suele ser
<mimecar> dzup2: el bot no es un programa perfecto, si falla se avisa y se corrige
<txomon> hacerte una red virtual con otra maquina virtual y comprobar ahí las configuraciones
<txomon> tony1: has entendido lo que he dicho ? (es que a veces no me explico bien)
 * dzup2 sigue programando
<tony1> txomon: tendría que elegir la opcion Red interna en virtualbox?
<txomon> no tengo el vbox delante
<txomon> pero seguramente si
<txomon> cuales son las otras opciones?
<tony1> en configuracion de red hay cuatro opciones: nat, adap.puente, red interna, adap. solo anfitrion
<ivedci89-desktop> cual es la contraseña de #ubuntu-es ????
<mimecar> ivedci89-desktop: no tiene contraseña
<ivedci89-desktop> ah
<ivedci89-desktop> y el usuario ese Cahng Serv o algo asi que es?
<mimecar> el nick que estas usando está registrado
<mimecar> si no lo has registrado tu no lo puedes usar
<txomon> red interna significa que es una una red que se crea entre ordenadores virtuales
<txomon> y que tu configuras
<txomon> es util para hacer todo virtualmente
<txomon> luego el de nat es el que te da problemas
<txomon> prueba con los otros dos
<txomon> y nos cuentas
<tony1> txomon: vale, gracias
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias.
<txomon> estoy interesado o sea que avisa eh!
<txomon> me desconecto por 30 mins, tony1 me avisas cuando sepas lo del virtual box?
<txomon> espero que si...
<txomon> agur !
<tony1> txomon: ya funciona!!!! He elegido la opcion Redes - solo-anfitrion en virtual box. He arrancado el sistema y ifconfig me ha dado la ip asignada. la he puesto en diferentes ordenadores de la red y sale la página web de bienvenida.  Gracias. Estoy haciendo pruebas antes de dedicar una máquina a ello.
<mimecar> xDDD
<bilbotarra> algún programa de redes inalámbricas recomendado?
<mimecar> el que viene con gnome
 * virusuy is away: AFK !!!
<jorechp> hola buenas tardes existe alguna forma de poder hacer un testeo al hardware de un pc ? desde el boot cd de ubuntu
<fosco_> jorechp: de la ram si, elige memtest desde el menu de arranque
<jorechp> y pa el hd ?
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<mimecar> para el disco duro haz un análisis de superficie
<fosco_> jorechp: para análisis del sistema de ficheros usa fsck /dev/particion
<Killman> hi jorechp
<Killman> xD
<jorechp> Es que el pc tiene win7 y quiero migrarlo a ubuntu 10.10 pero con el win7 pasa como media hora y no pasa de cargando win no se si el hd se me aruino
<mimecar> si lo has comprado hace poco llevalo a la tienda
<jorechp> tedran como 2 meses!
<mimecar> restaura el sistema instalado de windows
<mimecar> puedes hacer un test de superficie desde ubuntu, son unas cuantas horas solo
<Tarrasquero> jorechp, si al final de todo no consigues nada revisa el hdd con hddregenerator → no suelo recomendar softwer exclusivo win pero hay que reconocer que este es util
<Tarrasquero> sobre todo si el fin que buscas es migrar a ubuntu
<Nutub> hola, necesito ayuda para crear particiones con gparted
<fosco_> Nutub: no tiene ninguna complicacion, que es lo que no te sale?
<Nutub> tengo una particion ext4 que ocupa el disco completo y no se como dividirla
<Nutub> quiero tener una particion ext4 y otra ntfs
<Tarrasquero> nutub, el disco tiene la instalacion de ubuntu?
<Nutub> si
<Tarrasquero> usa livecd para ello
<Tarrasquero> con el sistema instalado no puedes
<Nutub> ya lo estoy usando >D
<jorechp> me sale un mensaje que dice "the disk contain unclean fle system (0,0) cuando estoy buteando con el disco de ubuntu
<fosco_> Nutub: debes iniciar el sistema con el disco de instalación de ubuntu, desde ahi abres gparted, te aseguras que la particion ext4 está desmontada y le das a redimensionar
<fosco_> lo demás es muy intuitivo
<Nutub> fosco_ tengo que achicar la particion?
<fosco_> de donde vas a sacar el espacio si no?
<Nutub> fosco_ si pero he escuchado que con eso se pueden perder los datos no?
<fosco_> siempre q se toca el disco se pueden perder datos
<Nutub> ok gracias, y para el arreglar el booteo?
<fosco_> que tienes que arreglar?
<Nutub> voy a instalar windows y lei que luego hay que arreglar el grub
<Nutub> o algo asi xP
<fosco_> si, mira kubot te pasa el enlace
<fosco_> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Nutub> una ultima pregunta, que no tiene que ver con esto
<Nutub> es mejor el windows vista o el 7?
<Lancro> 7
<Nutub> ya listo gracias entonces
<Nutub> adios
<nasser> Lancro: ya se pilotar con exito :D
<Lancro> yo ya lo desinstale y me vicie al urban terror
<nasser> tu?
<nasser> Lancro: no sabes lo que te pierdes... pilote un boeing!!!
<nasser> lo malo fue el aterrizaje
<nasser> colision fatal jaja
<Lancro> jejeje
<nasser> es dificil de pilotar, muy grande!
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien save de algun programa parecido al paint
<pipo65> probe el mtpaint pero es diferente
<francisco> gimp
<pipo65> francisco: pero yo busco algo mas parecido al paint no al photo shop
<Gero> pipo65: ¿Y para que queres un paint?
<pipo65> para hacer dibujo a mano tendida
<Gero> pipo65: ¿Que tal TuxPaint?
<francisco> el visor d eimagenes que tare ubuntu te da la opcion de editar cosas simples
<francisco> cortar
<pipo65> el tux paint parece para niños
<francisco> agergar texto
<francisco> creo que s ellama fspot?
<pipo65> yo una ves encontre uno pero no anote su nombre y despues de reinstalar ya no estaba
<Gero> francisco: Eso es para retocar fotos, no para dibujar a mano
<pipo65> no importa seguire buscando
<pipo65> ya lo encontre
<pipo65> kolourpaint
<Gero> pipo65: Pero no entiendo que se puede hacer en paint que no se pueda en Gimp.
<Gero> ¿Que paso que se fueron tantos juntos y volvieron a entrar?
<guampa> netsplit
<Lancro> que bonito
<pipo65> cuanto color
<pipo65> jajajaj
<Gero> Por cierto ¿acá todos usan Ubuntu?
<fosco__> Gero: hay de todo
<Gero> fosco__: Yo uso Sabayon pero estoy aqui porque en el canal oficial de Sabayon no hay nadie. :P
<fosco__> pipo65: no te sirve el pinta?
<pipo65> fosco__: pinta
<pipo65> ??
<fosco__> es un programa parecido a paint
<pipo65> hasta ahora el mas parecido y con menos paquetes es el gpaint
<pipo65> gnu paint
<pipo65> buscare el pinta a ver q tal es
<pipo65> fosco__: el pinta no esta en los repositorios
<fosco__> creo q tenía un ppa propio
<pipo65> aa
<pipo65> bue ya fue usare el gpaint
<pipo65> fosco__: estube buscando en algunos sitios y el pinta es el kolourpaint con otro nombre
<fosco__> que yo sepa pinta y kolourpaint no tienen nada en común, salvo que ambos son programas de dibujo
<nasser> consegui aterriza en flightgear!!!!
<nasser> vuelo espectacular
<pipo65> fosco busque en google y me llevo a una pag en taringa
<fosco__> para empezar pinta es gtk - mono, mientras q kolourpaint es qt - kde
<pipo65> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/4763815/Pinta-_similar-a-paint-para-linux_.html
<pipo65> fosco__: lo vi en ese link
<pipo65> no te discuto nada
<pipo65> es q ahi hablan de pinta pero metieron una imagen de kolourpaint
<pipo65> el kolourpaint esta bueno pero para instalarlo tengo que instalar medio kde
<pipo65> son muchos paquetes q no nesesito
<pipo65> no se q tal sera el xpaint
<pipo65> pero esta basado en xpaint y es para gnome
<fosco_> bueno, si te interesa pinta puedes instalarlo con: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:moonlight-team/pinta && sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude install pinta
<pipo65> yo mejor me voy antes q me agarre el netsplit
<fosco_> :)
<darko> Buenas noches, tengo un problema con virtual box ya que no me detecta un pendrive sobre un xp emulado en ubuntu. ¿alguien me podría ayudar?
<Brahem> darko
<darko> Dime brahen
<Brahem> pq no usas vmware es mejor :)
<darko> vmware, nunca lo había oido
<darko> se encuentra disponible en los respotorios
<darko> repositorios
<Brahem> es gratis el vmware player
<darko> ?
<Brahem> no
<darko> ok
<Brahem> pero te lo puedes descargar de su pagina oficial
<Brahem> googlea un poco :)
<darko> Brahem estoy en la página
<Brahem> descargatelo
<darko> me sale free evaluation
<darko> sólo 60 días freeware
<Brahem> no
<Brahem> el vmware player no
<Brahem> el workstation si pero por tariga encuentras alguna key :)
<darko> ya lo encontre brahem
<darko> voy a descargarlo
<Brahem> ok :)
<khalid_> algien mi puede esplecar   esto de red de irc
<Brahem> explicar???''''
<khalid_> porque antes de esntarar en cuentro muchas redes
<erAbuelo> que triste en un canal de linux, hablando de keys para soft de pago :(
<Brahem> erAbuelo tonces usa ingenieria inversa ;)
<Brahem> yo no uso ubuntu
<erAbuelo> yo no hablo de lo que uses, hablo de lo que no se debe hacer, por lo menos en un canal de linux
<Brahem> sino backtrack ;)
<erAbuelo> pero cada cual, aguante su vela
<darko> a ver chicos no nos vamos a pelear ahora en la eterna dicotomia software libre o de pago
<Brahem> x)
<Brahem> cierto
<Brahem> :)
<darko> tengo virtual box ose, el normal, el wine y este que me ha indicado brahem,. Desde vuestra experiencia, ¿cuál es el más recomendable?
<Brahem> para mi darko el vmware pq es mas facil
<Brahem> pero cada uno piensa distinto
<linux-k> que es el vmware ?
<darko> ok. Lo voy a probar, tengo el xp instalado en el virtual box pero no me detecta los pen, ni el lector de cd rom tampoco
<Brahem> es para crear maquinas virtuales
<Brahem> pa
<Brahem> eso lo tienes q configurar darko
<Brahem> todo es configuracion
<Brahem> :)
<Brahem> yo tambien tube el virtualbox
<darko> lo he intentado de mil formas  y sigue sin detectarlo
<darko> me aparace en un color gris
<linux-k> yo tengo oracl vm vertualbox
<darko> es es linuz k. Yo también tengo eso pero parece que no le apatece detectar algunos dispositivos
<linux-k> siiii
<Brahem> darko tienes teamviwer?
<darko> no brahem, en ubuntu no?
<novatillo> hola a todos alguien sabe como puedo cambiar la imagen de fondo a grub de ubuntu 10.10 es que vi un tuto pero no esta muy compresible
<Brahem> ie en el xp o algo
<Brahem> darko descargatelo i me avisas
<Brahem> es free
<Brahem> en la misma pagina esta
<darko> actualmente solo tengo ubuntu y trabajo xon xp emulado. Lo conozco brahem
<Brahem> descargatelo
<Brahem> i lo configuramos
<Brahem> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/116830 darko
<Brahem> darko
<Brahem> mira eso
<darko> voy a intentarlo brahem
<darko> y te comento los resultados
<linux-k> yo tambien tiengo problemas con backtrack
<Brahem> ok
<Brahem> backtrack?
<Brahem> q problemas?
<Brahem> linux-k
<linux-k> lo instale en vertualbox pero cuendo quiero intrar mi pede login y user  y pono root toor y entro y mi pede que tengo que enstalarlo de nuevo
<linux-k> no si porque
<Brahem> q cisa?
<Brahem> cosa
<Brahem> usas live cd?
<linux-k> si
<Brahem> no se pq te da error
<Brahem> algo mal icistes
<linux-k> no lo siii
<Brahem> linux-k de donde eres?
<linux-k> estoy a qui
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-26
<papi> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /tmp/tmp.LdP75dW73S --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<enjuto> hola, alguien me hecha una mano con wake on lan
<papi> ya actualize el grub customizer bajando el deb de la pagina del programa
<fosco_> papi: veo que te importa bien poco lo que te digo
<fosco_> por mi parte se acabaron las respuestas
<papi> es que no entiendo lo de las llaves
<atotclic> lasllaves son como tu clave de acceso
<atotclic> si se la das a alguien ese alguin podra entrar
<papi> mis contrasenas de acceso al iniciar sesion en ubuntu?
<atotclic> de un banco la llave de tu casa etc
<papi> yo creia que era solo anadir el ppa a origenes de software y ya
<atotclic> si yo te digo descargate esto de aqui
<atotclic> ojo si no esta firmado
<atotclic> la diferencia entre linux y otros sistemas es que todo va regido por llaves
<papi> pero aunque no este firmado puedo anadir el ppa a origenes?
<atotclic> si pero te pedira la firma
<atotclic> igual que pones el ppa tienes que añadir la firma
<fxo_09> hola necesito ayudar a mi primo con suse11 en un pc recien comprado... no se puede conectar a la red inalambrica help!
<papi> cuando, luego de anadir el ppa?
<xangua> fxo_09: suena como una pregunta para el canal de suse
<fxo_09> yo uso ubuntu
<fxo_09> a oka
<fxo_09> ;)
<xangua> papi: en la página del ppa viene en negritas 'how to add this ppa to your system'
<atotclic> por que no puede conectarse??? fxo_09
<papi> si lo se
<xangua> básicamente: sudp add-apt-repository "nombre del repositorio"
<xangua> papi eso agrega el ppa y la llave
<papi> entonces los ppa hay que agregarlos via terminal?
<atotclic> fxo_09, que prblema tienes??
<xangua> puedes agregar la línea a orígenes de software si quieres papi y agregar la llave aparte con el comando de !gpgerr
<papi> oooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
<xangua> ¿¿
<Decepticon> buenas noches
<Decepticon> Feliz Navidad
<Decepticon> todo bien!
<Decepticon> una ayudita, como hago para desinstalar programas q tengo en ubuntu ya q necesito espacio y mi pc esta lenta
<papi> entonces, por ejemplo, si quiero agregar el google chrome como deberia ser el proceso?
<Decepticon> se les agadece la ayuda !
<fosco_> Decepticon: usa el centro de software
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> mira
<papi> perdon
<papi> instalar el chrome
<Decepticon> pero no se quita, cuando quiero desinstalar mono, virtualbox, o ubuntu tweak
<atotclic> añades la ppa y la llave papi
<Decepticon> sigue alli
<xangua> papi: el del de google chrome agrega el repositorio de google, también tienes chromium en los repositorios oficiales que es 100% libre
<Decepticon> y supuestamente esta desinstalado
<xangua> el deb. de google añade el repositorio de google*
<fosco_> mono es una librería, muchas cosas dependen de ella, no puedes quitarla sin alterar mucho el sistema
<papi> pero en la pagina de google chrome lo que me da es el instalador . deb
<fxo_09> yo uso ubuntu ... nadie me contesta en los canales de suse
<atotclic> desinstala desde synaptic
<fosco_> Decepticon: para las aplicaciones usa el centro de software y se desinstalaran
<fxo_09> alguien sabe de un tuto en youtube para configurar yast correctamente?
<atotclic> y las ppa tambien te las da
<Decepticon> fosco_: voy a intentarlo
<fosco_> !ot fxo_09
<kubot> fxo_09: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<papi> yo se que el deb de chrome anade el repositorio, pero yo no he usado la terminal para llaves y el se actualiza sin problemas
<xangua> porque el deb lo hace sin decirte papi, algunos toman eso como una acción brusca por parte de google
<papi> oh!
<papi> pero para el usuario inexperto que quiera cambiar de windows a ubuntu ve eso de las llaves como un obstaculo, me imagino que por eso ahora hay instaladores .deb
<enjuto> alguien me ayuda a encontrar un canal acerca de redes
<Decepticon> fosco_:  xq me sigue apareciendo los programas desinstalados
<Decepticon> fosco_:  no entiendo!
<xangua> los habrás instalado manualmente, compilado Decepticon
<Decepticon> xangua:  no se! ni me acuerdo, necesito quitarlo xq mi pc esta lenta y he borrado muchos archivos, peliculas y cosas asi!
<atotclic> papi las llaves es lo que hace que cuando te conectas en tu banco puedas realizar operaciones por asi decirlo
<atotclic> las llaves es seguridad
<atotclic> para poder saber de donde sale el deb
<papi> entiendo, entonces los desarrolladores de ubuntu deberian hacer ese proceso mas simple sin necesidad de tener que usar terminal
<papi> para motivar a la gente a usar ubuntu
<atotclic> la terminal si quieres no la utilices en tra en origenes de software alli añades las ppa y las llaves
<papi> y como anado las llaves sin terminal?
<xangua> papi: más simple es solo usar el repositorio oficial, un ppa sea cual sea lo usa uno bajo su propio riesgo
<atotclic> la terminal es parapoder hacer el proceso mas rapido entras en una terminal y te ponesa descargar wget
<atotclic> entras en la  terminal y haces un ping
<papi> el problema es que los repositorios oficiales no tienen todos los programas
<atotclic> analizas las carpetas mides las md5
<papi> ananlizar carpetas y medir md5?
<atotclic> bueno pero puedes buscar las ppa en la pagina de origen
<atotclic> ls
<papi> ls?
<atotclic> teda lo que tienes en tu user mas detallado ls -lA
<papi> ?
<atotclic> md5sum "y cualquier archivo"
<atotclic> te dara la suma del archivo que elijas
<atotclic> comparas y si no coincide borras
<atotclic> hay un sin fin de cosas que puedes hacer
<atotclic> un antivirus lo que hace es eso
<atotclic> medir
<papi> entiendo
<atotclic> pero claro est con un nombre
<papi> bueno ahora me voy, muchas gracias por todo
<cagimama02> 31NAAJKT9:
<cagimama02> gupin2:
<cagimama02> como hago para añadir todos los repositorios de ubuntu?
<aguitel> cagimama02, que repos?
<cagimama02> aguitel:  todos necesito
<aguitel> bueno ,tienes que poner los repo en /etc/apt/sources.list
<aguitel> utiliza esta pagina:http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<cagimama02> ahora puse unos pero sigo sin poder instalar aplicaciones de ubuntu
<gilberto> misterx
<Opeeqq> buenas tengo una duda, disculpen que pregunte aqui pero en los canales de django y plone no responden ) la pregunta es sencilla Plone ó Django??
<cousteau> y en un canal de desarrollo web en general?
<cousteau> (yo ni idea; no he probado ninguno)
<Opeeqq> gracias cousteau, soy nuevo en python y sus frameworks y quisiera montar un pequeño servidor casero, para empezar hacer pruebas, pero no encontre nada que me resuelva las dudas pero tienes razon
<xakajk> buenas noches,
<xakajk> tengo un problema con la actualización de kubuntu 10.10 a 11.04
<xakajk> pongo esto y asi sale
<xakajk> root@kuumyu:~# sudo apt-get upgrade
<xakajk> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<xakajk> Creando árbol de dependencias
<xakajk> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<xakajk> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<Opeeqq> hola xakajk el comando seria # sudo dist-upgrade
<Opeeqq> una vez yo lo hice y me dio un kernel panik tube que reinstalar desde 0
<Opeeqq> me parece que si entras al gestor de actualizaciones ahi aparece la opcion de hacer el upgrade
<dylan66> eso no es un problemas
<dylan66> es que esta actualizado
<arp-> alguien?
<cagimama02> ?donde esta el archivo de configuracion del menu de gnome
<jose__> ola buenas noches ncesito ayuda quiero correr un juego en ubuntu 10.10 llamado halo pero no se como hacerle para que funcione
<ikatz> hola a todos
<ikatz> a ver si alguien me puede aydar
<ikatz> quiero instalar el SO backtrack junto mi Ubuntu 11.10
<ikatz> pero tengo miedo a cagarla y borrar o cargarme el grub
<ikatz> que es lo que debo de hacer exactamente?
<cagimama02> cómo puedo exportar el controlador que esta usando mi sistema para funcionar el wifi?
<angel> hola
<Guest93132> alguien me puede ayudar con la instalacion de spotify en ubuntu 11.10???
<iceman25> lo he instalado con wine pero al ejecutar el spotify me da error
<dylan66> es muy facil hay un paquete deb
<cagimama02> iceman25: no tengo ni idea
<dylan66> iceman25,  estas en pais quese pueda usar?
<iceman25> creo que si
<iceman25> he hecho lo siguiente
<iceman25> me he descargado el wine
<iceman25> y desde ahi he instalado spotify
<iceman25> la instalacion a ido correcta
<dylan66> ahora hay un paquete para linux
<dylan66> sin necesidad del wime
<dylan66> wine
<iceman25> me aparece el icono, le ejecuto y me pide usuario y contraseña, pero cuando le doy a enter se queda bloqueado y me pone error grave
<iceman25> y done consigo ese paquete para linux?
<dylan66> yo no uso wine ahi no te puedo ayudar
<dylan66> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/12/10/spotify-para-linux-ya-funciona-con-cuentas-gratuitas/
<iceman25> ok
<iceman25> echare un vistazo
<dylan66> ok
<fzeta> :-)
<SrTW> Buenas. Estoy intentando correr Ubuntu 10.04 i386 en un Pentium IV, y he cambiado en la BIOS como primera opción de booteo el floppy disk. Pero al encender el PC me sale esto: http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/779/errorr.jpg   Y no sé proceder... He intentado hacer más combinaciones en la BIOS, poner los cambios de antes y pulsar F8, pero nada... Les agradecería mucho su ayuda, ya que quiero instalarle Ubuntu a un amigo. Gracias de ante
<SrTW> mano.
<iceman25> buenas
<iceman25> no puedo descargarme nada en el centro de software de ubuntu, me dice que revise mi conexion a internet, hasta esta mañana no he tenido ningun problema para descargar, ahora no se por que me dice eso
<iceman25> alguien puede ayudarme?
<iceman25> que alguien me ayude please
<dylan66> tienes intereet
<dylan66> internet para otras cosas?
<iceman25> si
<iceman25> puedo navegar
<iceman25> puedo chatear como ves
<iceman25> puedo hacer de todo
<iceman25> lo que no puedo es descargar nada
<iceman25> del centro de software
<iceman25> y el caso es que me iba de puta madre
<iceman25> y ahora de repente no se xq, pero no va
<dylan66> usa el centro de software online
<dylan66> no es la mejor solucion pero..
<iceman25> pero cual puede ser el problema
<iceman25> no entiendo como a dejado de funcionar de repente
<iceman25> he stado toqueteando wine
<iceman25> y apartir de ahi a empezado a darme problemas
<dylan66> ahhh
<dylan66> pero son cosas independientes wine del centro de software
<iceman25> si si
<iceman25> wine lo he desinstalado
<iceman25> y ahora al querer descargar una version mas nueva
<iceman25> es cuando me he dado cuenta que me daba problemas
<iceman25> y he probado en descargar otras aplicaciones y nada
<dylan66> reinicia por si acaso
<iceman25> me da este mensaje:  se requiere la instalacion de paquetes no confiables
<iceman25> le doy a aceptar xq no me da otra opcion
<iceman25> y nada
<iceman25> ya he probrado a reiniciar
<dylan66> a pero esoes otra cosa
<dylan66> cambiaste los repositorios?
<iceman25> pues si te digo la verdad no lo se
<iceman25> dime como lo miro
<dylan66> /etc/apt/source.list
<iceman25> como ejecuto eso
<iceman25> perdona
<iceman25> pero estoy muy verde en linux
<iceman25> solo me se manejar en entorno grafico
<iceman25> no en consola
<ken69> mi ubuntu esta relento necesito ayuda
<morbo_ligueros> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<dylan66> ir a sistema de archivos en nautilus
<dylan66> luego a etc apt y por ultimo abres el archivo source.list con gecit
<iceman25> de acuerdo
<dylan66> gedit
<iceman25> y despues?
<dylan66> pásame el pastebin
<dylan66> copias su contenido y lo pegas en pastebin.com
<iceman25> ya esta
<iceman25> y ahora?
<dylan66> pasame la direccion
<dylan66> que te genero
<Ramir00> falló al obtener la lista de compartición del servidor
<Ramir00> samba
<Ramir00> samba 2:3.5.4 es la version 2 o 3?
<Ramir00> falló al obtener la lista de compartición del servidor
<gledof> Tu red tiene sistemas mixtos?
<Ramir00> seven
<Ramir00> y ubuntu 10.10
<gledof> Debes ingresar los usuarios de Samba al sistema Linux
<gledof>  Aqui esta muy bien explicado por Gabriel:  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/82206
<gledof> Sigue los pasos para configurar el servidor, a mi me ha funcionado.
<Ramir00> en grupo=puseMIGRUPO, y ya agregue los usuarios
<Ramir00> lo voy a ver
<Ramir00> pero primero voy a segurir puteando a los desarroladores,porque no explican como instalar un maldito paquete .tar y nunca funciona el ./configure
<mimecar> Ramir00: si el código es estable, tiene que funcionarte
<Ramir00> baje el samba
<mimecar> el configure no funciona si te faltan cosas
<Ramir00> lo descomprimi
<Ramir00> la carpeta quedo ..........samba-3.6.1 sobre el escritorio
<Ramir00> voy a la consola
<Decepticon> hola
<Decepticon> buenos dias
<Ramir00> me posiciono y nada
<Decepticon> feliz navidad
<mimecar> Ramir00: has instalado todas las dependencias?
<Decepticon> una pregunta! tengo un internet habilitado, sin restricciones y desde hace dias no puedo ver youtube
<Ramir00> bash: ./configure: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Decepticon> nisiquiera entrar sale sin conexion
<mimecar> Ramir00: te has leído las instrucciones?
<Decepticon> que me ayuden con esto!.
<Ramir00> no estan, por eso los puteo
<mimecar> Ramir00: pon el enlace al archivo
<Ramir00> hay como veinte .txt y no dicen nada importante
<Decepticon> alguien le ha pasado que no puede entrar a un web
<Decepticon> pero esta sin restricciones
<mimecar> Ramir00: si no pones el archivo es complicado que tengas ayuda
<mimecar> Decepticon: te funcionan otras páginas con flash?
<Decepticon> si!
<Ramir00> que archivo?
<mimecar> el que contiene el código
<Decepticon> mimecar:  sale sin conexion, solo esa pagina y otro amigo uso mi red y entro con windosssssss
<mimecar> Decepticon: si estas "Sin conexion" lo has desactivado en firefox
<Ramir00> falló al obtener la lista de compartición del servidor, este error tiraba
<Ramir00> samba 2:3.5.4 es la version 2 o 3?
<Decepticon> mimecar: como asi! yo no he desactivado nada
<Decepticon> mimecar:  ni firefox, chromium, epifphany
<mimecar> parece la 3
<Decepticon> mimecar:  no puedo entrar con ningun navegador
<mimecar> haz un ping a youtube
<Ramir00> pero la conexion la quiero hacer inalambrica no por cable, no hay un mortal que diga donde se especifica eso...llevo leido como 40 tutoriales y nada
<mimecar> Ramir00: ¿has buscado lo que significa ese error en google?
<Ramir00> si
<Decepticon> mimecar: sale esto:  unknown host www.youtube.com
<mimecar> Ramir00: ?
<Ramir00> no tienen respuesta
<mimecar> Ramir00: eso no es lo mismo
<mimecar> cuantas tarjetas de red tienes en el mismo sistema?
<Ramir00> te dicen borra samba e instalalo de nuevo, asi lo resuelven
<mimecar> Decepticon: youtube debe estar caído por tu zona
<arp-> ja
<Ramir00> voy a probar otra vez
<arp-> hacelo mas facil mimecar
<arp-> que pinguee directamente la IP
<arp-> no el dns
<mimecar> arp-: podría ser
<Decepticon> mimecar: no creo
<Ramir00> arp-  a vos te funciona todo, tenes suerte
<mimecar> Decepticon: tu ordenador no sabe donde está youtube
<Decepticon> mimecar: dime un programa para cambiar el ping en ubuntu
<mimecar> no puedes cambiar el ping
<Decepticon> mimecar: no! pero en windoss si lo he hecho
<mimecar> Decepticon: el ping no se cambia
<mimecar>  173.194.34.226
<Ramir00> voy a buscar un martillo ahora vuelvo
<mimecar> esa es una ip de youtube
<mimecar> Ramir00: cuantas tarjetas de red tiene tu equipo
<arp-> ping 173.194.42.14
<arp-> eso es youtube
<Ramir00> una
<Decepticon> mimecar:  que hago=??
<Ramir00> pero la conexion es inalambric
<mimecar> hacer el ping a esas IP
<Ramir00> a
<Decepticon> mimecar:  sabes d alguna web q sea parecida a youtube
<mimecar> Ramir00: ¿solo tienes una conexion activa al mismo tiempo?
<Ramir00> ahora uso la conexion inalambrica
<Ramir00> me conecto al router
<Ramir00> las otras maquinas estan apagadas
<arp-> em
<arp-> probaron el ping
<arp-> ¿
<Ramir00> lo de ping para quien es?
<arp-> supongo que para Decepticon
<mimecar> para Decepticon
<mimecar> Ramir00: que archivo has usado para compilar samba?
<Decepticon> arp-: como asi=???
<Ramir00> el de siempre
<Decepticon> mimecar: hazme la pregunta de nuevo!
<Ramir00> smb
<mimecar> Ramir00: cual es el de siempre?
<arp-> kcs Decepticon
<mimecar> Decepticon: ping ip
<Decepticon> arp-: kcs =???
<Decepticon> ok
<Decepticon> va
<mimecar> pon eso en la consola (sustituyendo)
<arp-> kcs = que haces = saludo
<Decepticon> mimecar: unknown host ip
<Ramir00> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Decepticon> mimecar:  esta perdido
<mimecar> pon el comando que has puesto en la consola
<Decepticon> mimecar:  que hago=???
<arp-> oO
<Decepticon> mimecar:  salio esto:  unknown host ip
<arp-> Decepticon:  1ping 173.194.42.14
<arp-> hace eso...
<Decepticon> arp-:  ok! voy
<Ramir00> mimecar voy a intentar con otro tutorial, vuelvo en un rato
<mimecar> Decepticon: pon el comando que estas escribiendo en la consola
<mimecar> ok
<azazl> buenas tardes. estoy intentando configurar cups en ubuntu 10.04 para instalar una hp laserjet p1102wifi
<Decepticon> mimecar: ok
<Decepticon> azazl:  salio esto: http://pastebin.com/GmLhxphQ
<Decepticon> arp-: salio esto: http://pastebin.com/GmLhxphQ
<mimecar> Decepticon: ping
<mimecar> no tping
<Decepticon> arp-: entra al web y veras el error
<Decepticon> ok
<azazl> pero cuando quiero agregar una impresora me pide password y  nombre de usuario
<arp-> escribi bien
<arp-> ...
<azazl> he hecho llppasswd -a cups y nada
<Decepticon> arp-: si sale bien
<Decepticon> PING 173.194.42.14 (173.194.42.14) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 173.194.42.14: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=150 ms 64 bytes from 173.194.42.14: icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=147 ms 64 bytes from 173.194.42.14: icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=146 ms 64 bytes from 173.194.42.14: icmp_seq=4 ttl=54 time=151 ms 64 bytes from 173.194.42.14: icmp_seq=5 ttl=54 time=149 ms 64 bytes from 173.194.42.14: icmp_seq=6 ttl=54 time=148 ms
<Decepticon> Perdon
<arp-> j0
<arp-> bueh
<xblaster> hola
<arp-> te responde
<arp-> tu problema es de DNS
<Decepticon> arp-: que puede ser eso!
<xblaster> como puedo encontrar canales por paises?
<Decepticon> chuzo DNS
<arp-> agregate los DNs de google
<arp-> y fue..
<Decepticon> ajooo! y como cambio eso!
<arp-> sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<arp-> Decepticon:  empeza poniendo eso
<Decepticon> arp-:  si+
<Decepticon> arp-: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Decepticon> salio eso
<arp-> bien
<arp-> ahora agrega una nueva linea
<arp-> abajo de lo que tenes
<arp-> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<arp-> y luego Salva el archivo
<Decepticon> ok
<Decepticon> va
<Decepticon> ya listo!
<Decepticon> y ahora q hago!
<arp-> ahora
<arp-> ping www.youtube.com
<Decepticon> arp-: mi mayor de los respetos
<Decepticon> excelemte
<Decepticon> excelente ya la iba aformatear
<arp-> abre firefox
<Decepticon> jajajajaja, gracias en donde estes brother
<arp-> y a disfrutar youtueb
<arp-> ...
<Decepticon> de donde eres brother
<arp-> en mi casa
<arp-> argentina..
<Decepticon> felicidades che
<Decepticon> lo maximo
<Decepticon> gracias desde El Itsmo de la Diversion
<azazl> alguna ayuda con CUPS
<Decepticon> Panama - La pqueña dubai
<Decepticon> jajaja
<arp-> je
<arp-> es posible que cuando reinicies, se te pierda el DNS
<arp-> en ese caso, lo agregas manualmente a la configuracion de network manager
<arp-> para que quede fijo
<Decepticon> ok
<Decepticon> arp-:  como lo agrego para q se quede asi
<arp-> boton derecho sobre el incono de Network Manager
<arp-> perdon
<Decepticon> arp-: tengo sobre la red inalambrica
<arp-> izqeuirdo
<Decepticon> arp-: soy medio nuevo en esto!-
<arp-> qEditar coneccion
<arp-> se te abre un cuadro
<arp-> llegaste ahi?
<arp-> repito por las dudas: click (boton izquierdo) sobre el incono de Redes (netowrk manager)
<arp-> abajo de todo, la opcion Editar las Conecciones
<arp-> se te abre un cuadro.
<arp-> Decepticon:  ?
<Decepticon> arp-: disculpame recibi una llamada de urgencia
<Decepticon> arp-: ya bregrese, oye ando perdio
<arp-> Ah, ok perdon
<Decepticon> estoy en el internet inalambrico
<Decepticon> perdon a Ti xqme fui derrepente
<Decepticon> arp-:  entonces
<arp-> bueno
<Decepticon> tengo internet inalambrico de 5 MG
<arp-> llegaste al cuadro?
<Decepticon> no!
<arp-> ok
<Decepticon> q cuadro
<arp-> CLick , boton izquierdo
<arp-> sobr eel icono de redes
<arp-> ve a la ultima opcion, Editar las Conecciones
<Decepticon> arp-:  sale conexiones de vpn
<arp-> fuiste a la opcion que esta debajo de todo
<arp-> "Editar las conecciones"
<arp-> ?
<Decepticon> arp-:  lo ultimo q sale es: crear una red inalambrioca nueva
<Decepticon> arp-: antes de eso sale: conectar a otr red inalambrica oculta
<arp-> nop
<arp-> deberias tener mas opciones
<arp-> una que diga "editar las conecciones"
<arp-> podes hacerlo mas facil
<arp-> abre una terminal
<arp-> y pon: nm-connection-editor
<khalid> hola mi pueden ayudan en descargar la pelicula Asesino Elite porfa
<arp-> se te abrira un cuadro
<mimecar> khalid: no
<Decepticon> arp-:  va!
<khalid> por q
<arp-> que dice: Conecciones de Red
<arp-> bueno
<khalid> mimecar
<mimecar> en el canal no se da soporte para descargas de ese tipo
<arp-> Decepticon:  de que manera te conectas a internet?
<arp-> WiFi o Cable?
<khalid> y donde pues ir
<mimecar> www.google.es
<Decepticon> arp-: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! ese paso lo he hecho pero es uando graficamente
<khalid> para que mi ayuden mimecar
<Decepticon> arp-: es en la parte de sistemas.
<arp-> se
<Decepticon> arp-:  ya te digo espera ya entre ahora q hago
<arp-> es lo mismo
<arp-> te pregunto, Como te conectas a internet
<arp-> o a tu route rmejor dicho
<arp-> de manera cableada o wifi?
<Decepticon> wifi, cabe paso a la historia
<arp-> ok
<Decepticon> pronto blue too jajaja
<arp-> ve a la solpaa "Inambrica"
<Decepticon> arp-: aca en Panama todos estamos tratando d estar en linea con paises d primer mundo
<Decepticon> ok
<arp-> te aparece el nombre de tu Red
<arp-> a la cual estas conectado
<Decepticon> arp-:  listo!
<arp-> selecciona esa red y editala
<Decepticon> arp-:  listo
<arp-> ahora ve a la solapa
<arp-> Ajuste IPV4
<arp-> donde dice Metodo, cambia a: Solo direcciones automaticas (DHCP)
<Decepticon> arp-:  ok! le doy en manual
<arp-> no
<arp-> donde dice Metodo, cambia a: Solo direcciones automaticas (DHCP)
<mimecar> arp-: si usa dhcp, el DNS nuevo lo perderá
<azazl> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con cups, me pide nombre de usuario y contraseña
<arp-> Mikelevel:
<arp-> mimecar:
<azazl> he hecho lppasswd -a cups y nada
<arp-> hay una opcion
<arp-> para que solo tome los valores IP
<arp-> no los DNS
<mimecar> ok
<arp-> y los DNS se pasan manualmente
<azazl> por lo que estoy leyendo hay que añadir un usuario cupsys ak grupo shadow, como hago eso?
<arp-> Decepticon:
<arp-> sal de ese cuadro
<arp-> cierra todo, sin cancelando
<Decepticon> arp-:  espera me enrrede
<Decepticon> arp-:  cierro todo
<Decepticon> no hago nada=?
<arp-> pon: cacelar
<arp-> y cierra
<arp-> no
<arp-> acabo de notar algo
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> dale
<Decepticon> voy
<Decepticon> arp-:  que hago ahora =?
<arp-> un momento
<Decepticon> arp-:  dale! tranquilo
<arp-> que basico es nm
<arp-> x dios..
<arp-> no deja forzar dns's
<arp-> a menos que pongas todo manual
<Decepticon> arp-: entonces!
<Decepticon> manual sera!
<arp-> Decepticon: , prueba reiniciar
<arp-> a ver  que pasa con tus dns's
<arp-> no manual no
<Decepticon> toido! ok!
<Decepticon> va
<arp-> no es la idea
<Decepticon> regreso
<Decepticon> no te vayas
<arp-> ok
<Decepticon> arp-: funciono!
<Decepticon> entre a youtube y cool
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> abre una terminal
<Decepticon> arp-: pero xq eso sucede =?
<arp-> pon: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Decepticon> arp-:  sale esto: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<mimecar> Decepticon: a tu operadora no le gusta youtube
<Decepticon> arp-: sale esto: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<arp-> sale el otro que agregaste, el 8.8.8.8?
<Decepticon> arp-:  no!
<rommel> alguien sabria decirme como arrancar el entorno grafico desde un usb con lubuntu?
<Decepticon> arp-:  me bloqueo nuevamente youtube
<Decepticon> coño!
<rommel> una ves alguien me paso la data pero no lo guarde
<rommel> .xstar o algo asi
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> Decepticon:
<arp-> parece que no le gusta a tu operadora youtube
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> vamos a tener que recurrir al modo manual
<rommel> ok
<arp-> abre una terminal Decepticon
<Decepticon> arp-:  dlisto!
<rommel> no es q no entra el modo grafico estoi tratando de instalar lubuntu ahora
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pon: nm-connection-editor
<arp-> y abre otra terminal
<arp-> y pon: ifconfig wlan0
<Decepticon> arp-:  interfaz de dispositivo no encontrado
<arp-> donde dice: Direccion IP
<arp-> cual tiene?
<Decepticon> 192.1...
<arp-> damela completa
<arp-> Decepticon:  ?
<Decepticon> ok
<Decepticon> voy hacer un ping
<arp-> e?
<arp-> ¿?¿?
<Decepticon> arp-: 127.0.0.1
<arp-> nop...
<arp-> la interfase que dice 192.168
<arp-> la wlan0
<rommel> alguien sabe como hacer para que arranque lubuntu desde un pen drive
<Decepticon> arp-: Direc. inet:192.168.0.103  Difus.:192.168.0.255
<rommel> hay q poner xtar o algo parecido para q empiese a verse en la pantalla
<mimecar> rommel: pasando la iso a un usb
<dylan66> hay que quemarlo en un cd
<arp-> Decepticon:
<arp-> ve al pv
<dylan66> perdon pasarlo a un usb
<dylan66> con un programam para ello
<rommel> se suponde q lo ise con unebootin
<Andurino> buenas , una preguntilla
<dylan66> entonces reiniciar la pc y eberia aparever
<dylan66> aparecer
<rommel> me paso esto la ves pasada q quise probar pero no arrancaba hasta q una persona me dijo escribi x.star o algo asi lo anote pero con el desorden de navidad no encuentro donse esta esa caprtepa
<rommel> en ksa
<dylan66> startx?
<mimecar> rommel: startx?
<Colo_ar> startx
<mimecar> rommel: que es ksa?
<Andurino> tengo un equipo remoto con ip dinamica con dns gratuito no-ip, el caso es que por web y por ping sobre la misma maquina remota dice que la ip publica es la real, sinembargo desde mi equipo me dice que es la ip anterior (parece que el no-ip no actualiza la ip, se fuerza igualmente). ¿Es posible que el ping cachee la ip o la dns?
<rommel> casa
<mimecar> Andurino: tu dns
<Andurino> la dns la quieres?? mimecar?
<mimecar> no
<Andurino> no comprendo entonces??
<mimecar> no habra actualizado la ip nueva
<Andurino> es logico pensar eso, pero a) el panel indica la ip nueva  b) ping desde la maquina que tiene el dns da la ip real
<Andurino> ¿que no actualizo? -> para el resto no, para privado si?
<rommel> tengo lubuntu en un pendrive lo ise booteable con el uneboting pero no me arranca
<rommel> le pondo starx y nada
<mimecar> rommel: no te  detecta la iso?
<rommel> y que debo hacer
<rommel> e tratado de instalar puppy y lo probe ba bien pero no logro instalarlo al disco duro
<rommel> la ves pasada me paso esto pero con starx o . de por medio entro el grafico
<mimecar> rommel: te arranca la iso si o no
<rommel> boy a formatear el pen drive y a copiarlo denuebo
<rommel> aver si esta ves arranca
<mimecar> no puedes copiar la iso directamente
<rommel> es q quiero ponerle algo liviano a una netbook con solo 4 gb de disco y 512 de ram
<rommel> me lo baje el lubuntu en esta maquina ya me paso q no entraba directamente y con starx entro no se por q esta ves no
<_elias__> puedo hablar aquì de un proyecto?
<rommel> que puede ser mas liviano y mejor lubuntu o xubuntu
<mimecar> _elias__: depende de si tiene relacion con ubuntu
<mimecar> rommel: prueba los dos
<rommel> esta copiando nuebamente lubuntu
<_elias__> yo uso ubuntu
<massaro> Hola tengo dos files de adobe flash player para instalar uno es el usual y otro con denominacion debug los dos tienen  la misma version , cual de ellos es el mejor para instalar?
<mimecar> el normal
<massaro> debug seria lo equivalente a beta o en pruebas?
<mimecar> no
<Andurino> gracias mimecar ya lo solucione , aunque quizas seria mas claro decir "revisa la configuracion de tus servidores dns"... gracias de todos modos
<massaro> entonces que sentido tiene ponerle el sello de debug al mismo archivo?
<mimecar> massaro: no tienen lo mismo
<Xago> hola muchachos....sé que este no es el canal adecuado...pero si alguien trabaja con XenServer de Citrix y domine algo del tema, me encantaría realizar una pregunta que me tiene los pelos de punta.
<massaro> mimecar quieres decir que debug tiene mas errores posiblemente?
<mimecar> si hay un error en el programa, debug da más informacion
<massaro> ok entonces sirve para revisar mejor el mal o buen funcionamiento de un software?
<mimecar> algo asi
<massaro> por que no se puede entrar al offtopic es que esta fuera de servicio?
<mimecar> funciona bien
<massaro> me sale un mensaje  que so se bien que viene a decir y no me deja entrar
<mimecar> pon el mensaje de error
<massaro> me pone esto  al querer entrar  --Sorry, you need to be a channel operator to change the topic!
<mimecar> al entrar en el canal no tienes que cambiar el topic
<mimecar> no tiene relacion
<massaro> que es lo que no tiene relacion?
<mimecar> que te de ese mensaje
<massaro> no le veo ninguna relacion a lo que pone
<mimecar> eres el único usuario que tiene problemas para entrar
<massaro> en otros canales no he tenido ningun problema con los offtopics?
<rommel> alguien sabe por q no arranca xubuntu en mi notebook
<rommel> ya le puse starx y nada
<rommel> sera q es con un punto o algo diferente?
<mimecar> rommel: llegas a iniciar la ISO?
<rommel> no
<rommel> ya hantes me paso esto y alguien me paso el dato que era starx o . star x
<rommel> o algo asi q arranco
<mimecar> si no inicias la iso, como consigues una consola?
<rommel> y no la verdad q no
<coleix> no es startx?
<rommel> como hacerle
<rommel> com seria?
<coleix> start con t al final
<mimecar> startx
<rommel> no lo toma
<coleix> pero eso cuando tienes problemas con los drivers de video
<mimecar> rommel: de que forma consigues la consola?
<rommel> si eso es lo q pasa hantes
<rommel> y funciono con este coamndo pero alparecer ahora no
<rommel> y mientras no pueda hacer correr esto no
<coleix> que te sale cuando le das?
<rommel> nada
<mimecar> rommel: avisame cuando contestes
<rommel> sigue el cursor y la pantalla negra
<rommel> bueno seguire inebestigando a ver q puedo hacerle
<coleix> rommel: estas en modo recuperacion?
<mimecar> rommel: contestar por ejemplo
<rommel> q deseas q te conteste?
<rommel> ya te dije q no logro entrar desde el pen drive
<rommel> se queda begra la pantalla
<rommel> negra perdon
<mimecar> si no consigues entrar, cómo sacas una consola?
<rommel> no ntengo idea
<mimecar> la ISO arranca?
<coleix> rommel: entonces no estas en la consola
<rommel> no
<rommel> no si no arranco la iso
<mimecar> entonces no se en que consola pones startx
<mimecar> te sale la iso en el arranque del sistema?
<rommel> en la pantalla
<rommel> sale el guin tildandonde
<rommel>  hay fue donde puse una ves starx y arranco la iso
<rommel> ahora no arranca
<mimecar> que es el guin?
<rommel> perdon sale el guion
<rommel> tildandose
<rommel> en la pantalla negra pero no s una consola
<rommel> al teclear algo no se ve
<coleix> rommel: probaste presionando shift al bootear?
<rommel> lo q uno escribe
<rommel> hantes me paso esto y lo q escribi para entar al iso
<rommel> se me perdio donde lo anote
<rommel> no aver
<mimecar> rommel: no se que tienes en estos momentos en tu pc
<rommel> nada
<rommel> por q tenia xp y cuando intente instalar puppy y al ghacer particiones con g parted
<rommel> se borrro todo
<mimecar> pon el enlace que has usado para descargar la iso
<rommel> ahora lo q quiero es instalar xubuntu desde el pen drive
<rommel> ok
<rommel> lo e bajado desde los repositorios de ubuntu con unebooting
<mimecar> la ISO?
<coleix> prueba dandole shift al bootear para que entres en la consola de recuperacion
<rommel> ok
<coleix> si unetbooting descarga la iso automaticamente
<rommel> nada amigo
<rommel> bueno aver si esta mal la iso de donde la bajare si no me equiboco la baje desde el portal de ubuntu
<mimecar> rommel: te sale el menú de xubuntu en el arranque?
<mimecar> o alguna señal de que el sistema está cargando?
<mimecar> el instalador me parece que necesita 756 MB de RAM
<rommel> a ok
<rommel> entonces deve ser por eso pues solo tengo 512
<rommel> en esa notebook
<rommel> y lubuntu
<mimecar> te ha funcionado alguna vez la ISO de xubuntu 11.10?
<rommel> q dependencias necesita creo q con 512
<rommel> si ppero muy pesada
<coleix> puppy creo que deveria correr bien en 512
<rommel> habra una distribucion mas liviana arecida a ubuntu
<rommel> por q puppy handubo bien pero no logre jamas poder instalarlo al disco rigido
<rommel> si hada de maravilla pero no puedo hacerlo instalar a la pc
<coleix> porque no?
<rommel> es una lastima
<rommel> no encontre ingun tutorial solo desde cd
<rommel> hada realmente re bien
<rommel> osea desde cd a disco duro mas no desde pen drive a usb y como esta en ingles se me complica
<rommel> coleix instalaste o manejaste puppy alguna vez?
<coleix> lo probe una vez en pendrive para ver como era pero eso fue como 2 dias nada mas hace como 1 año creo
<rommel> regreso en 5 0 10 minutos llaman ala puerta
<SergioMeneses> saludos compañeros! aquí les dejo algo sobre el ubuntu user day
<SergioMeneses> http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2011/12/26/dia-del-usuario-ubuntu-en-espanol-esta-aqui/
<mimecar> SergioMeneses: ya ha pasado un año desde el último día?
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, hace 6 meses no se pudo realizar
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> problemas de logistica
<mimecar> al menos cae en sábado
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en Español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu 11.10 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download | Día del usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<coleix> rommel: aprentemente puppy trae Puppy Universal Installer que sirve para instalarlo sin problemas
<rommel> si recuerdo eso
<mimecar> SergioMeneses: hay requisitos para dar las charlas?
<rommel> pero en la ultima parte donde te pregunta una opcion donde averigue es para instalar el groob
<rommel> no q elegir
<coleix> http://www.garabatoslinux.info/2010/09/guia-de-instalacion-para-puppy-linux-en-usbpendrive.html
<rommel> day dos ociones una q dise cd
<rommel> y la otra direcctorio
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, no... quieres participar?
<rommel> dentro de directorio sale ./   ::/ y mas cosas no se q elegir
<coleix> eso es como cuando estas instalando ubuntu y te da opciones para tu escoger /home en otra particion, /boot en otra dejalo en full /
<mimecar> rommel: no hay canal de puppy?
<rommel> ok
<coleix> es #puppy-es
<coleix> alguien a puesto a correr skyrim en ubuntu?
<mimecar> coleix: lo soporta wine?
<coleix> eso pregunto, para ver si corre a una velocidad decente
<yoymi> hoal buenas
<yoymi> necesito ayuda con hplip y el scaner
<yoymi> xsane no lo reconoce he conseguido escanear pero a ratos
<mimecar> yoymi: ¿version de ubuntu?
<yoymi> tengo hplip 3.11.10 sobre ubuntu 10.04 y hp photosmart plus b210 series
<mimecar> ¿esos programas son de tus repositorios o instalados aparte?
<yoymi> mimecar, aparte bajados de hp
<yoymi> m
<mimecar> entonces conectas la impresora / escáner por usb y no los detecta?
<yoymi> la impresora si vaa de lujo lo que no va es el escaner
<mimecar> abre xsane desde la consola
<yoymi> mimecar: aa ver
<yoymi> mimecar: escaneando dispositivos.......no hay dispositivos disponibles
<yoymi> ahaora con sudo
<mimecar> NO
<mimecar> gksudo
<mimecar> sudo puede darte problemas
<yoymi> ok
<yoymi> igual
<yoymi> no hay dispositivos disponibles
<yoymi> mimecar:
<yoymi> me dejas en ascuas
<yoymi> enga porfa ya no se que hacer
<mimecar> había salido
<mimecar> en la web de hp, tu escáner aparece?
<yoymi> si es todo en uno
<mimecar> el escáner está soportado?
<yoymi> si
<yoymi> mimecar: me sali sin querer
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> conectas el escáner por USB?
<yoymi> si
<mimecar> pon en pastebin lo que te sale cuando lanzas xsane
<mimecar> lo mismo para gksudo xsane
<coleix> ubuntu no lo reconoce con sus propios drivers? Yo tengo una todo en uno y reconocio hasta el fax cuando la iba a instalar.
<yoymi> pera
<yoymi> no sale nada, solo un aviso de seguridad ->escaneando dispositivos ->dispositivo no encontrado, en modo grafico=ventanas
<mimecar> en estos momentos no se me ocurre nada
<mimecar> que no sea probar con ubuntu 11.10
<yoymi> ok gracias
<nagat0> jao!
<mimecar> Pepe: te sobran unos cuantos clones
<nagat0> Dj_Dexter:  saluton!
<[Q]3rV[0]> nagat0: XD
<[Q]3rV[0]> !bot @channelflood
<kubot> [Q]3rV[0]: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<coleix> porque habían tantos Pepe?
<DiamoNd93> Hola amigos alguien me puede decir si la version de ubuntu precise pangolin alpha 1  esta buena o me espero hasta la version final
<dylan66> podrias sufrir bugs con ella
<coleix> uff por lo menos esperate al beta
<DiamoNd93> :S bueno yo vi que decia que todo estaba en modo depurado pero no sesi aparezaca hasta la version final
<dylan66> sufre de versionitis?
<DiamoNd93> no
<DiamoNd93> :)
<dylan66> por que graficamente no vras muchos cambios
<DiamoNd93> esta dividido por alpha
<DiamoNd93> uno y dos
<cousteau> hasta que no salga la beta por lo menos no te lo recomiendo...  a menos que te guste estar reportando bugs todo el rato
<DiamoNd93> beta
<DiamoNd93> uno y dos
<DiamoNd93> y
<DiamoNd93> ya la release candidate
<DiamoNd93> y la version final
<cousteau> incluso la beta supongo que tendrá muchos bugs
<DiamoNd93> mejor la pruebo en vmVirtualbox
<cousteau> probablemente la alfa sea sólo buena idea tenerla en máq virtuales
<DiamoNd93> a ok
<DiamoNd93> :)
<DiamoNd93> oigan donde mando mis sugerencias
<DiamoNd93> a
<DiamoNd93> canonical o ubuntu
<DiamoNd93> por que tengo una idea para unity pero no se donde mandarla
<cousteau> quizá en ubuntu brainstorm?  pero creo que no las escuchan
<DiamoNd93> tiene canal irc o es por internet
<iceman25> buenas noches
<iceman25> necesito ayuda
<DiamoNd93> para mi es buenos dias pero igual que necesitas?
<iceman25> no puedo descargar nada desde el centro de software de ubuntu
<DiamoNd93> te recomiendo instalar synaptic
<DiamoNd93> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mimecar> si tienes el centro de software no necesitas synaptic
<mimecar> !detalles iceman25
<kubot> iceman25: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<iceman25> one moment please
<coleix> a mi el software center me baja bien, no te dice algun error?
<iceman25> me pone lo siguiente:
<DiamoNd93> o instala con gdebi
<DiamoNd93> es mejor
<coleix> alguien vio el software center del distro chino, se ve bueno, creo que deeping o algo asi
<iceman25> se requiere la instalacion de paquetes no confiables
<mimecar> DiamoNd93: no
<DiamoNd93> pero el paquete ya debe estar bajado de internet
<mimecar> iceman25: ¿estas instalando cosas que no son de los repositorios?
<iceman25> la accion puede necesitar la instalacion de paquetes de fuentes no autenticasdas
<iceman25> eso pone
<iceman25> me ha empezado a fallar esta mañana
<iceman25> despues de intentar instalar wine
<iceman25> para a su vez poder usar spotify
<mimecar> spotify tiene versión nativa
<atotclic> abre una consola y ejecuta sudo apt-get update y luego sudo apt-get upgrade   iceman25
<mimecar> si has añadido un repositorio externo y no has puesto las claves te saldrá ese error
<DiamoNd93> yo por eso uso Ddesktop
<coleix> iceman25: depende de que estas instalando, debe ser que necesita usar un repo que no es de canonical
<iceman25> no doy con el fallo
<iceman25> la cuestion es que me iba de maravilla
<iceman25> y derepente a dejado de funcionar
<DiamoNd93> Yo lo que recuerdo es que canonical es el que administra El centro por eso no se puede instalar cosas que no son parte de canonical
<mimecar> DiamoNd93: si que se pueden instalar
<mimecar> pero no tienes las firmas del repositorio (como es normal)
<coleix> en el software center, metete en editar, origenes de software, otro software
<mimecar> y da ese error
<DiamoNd93> bueno ti mimecar me corriges nadamas a mi o que pss acabo de empezar con ubuntu :S
<mimecar> DiamoNd93: a todos
<DiamoNd93> yo Uitlizo DDesktop por eso no se que pedo con el centro de ubuntu
<mimecar> el centro de software es más amigable que synaptic
<DiamoNd93> Aqui no existe
<atotclic> iceman25, abre una consola y actualiza
<DiamoNd93> para mi es mejor la terminal
<iceman25> entonces como lo hago?
<atotclic> desde la terminal veras si tienes un fallo desde el centro de software no
<DiamoNd93> bueno de preferencia actualiza con
<DiamoNd93> sudo apt-get upgrade
<atotclic> iceman25, abre una terminal
<atotclic> luego pon sudo apt-get update y luego sudo apt-get upgrade
<coleix> iceman25: probaste a chequear en el software center, metete en editar, origenes de software, otro software
<iceman25> voy a probar atotclic
<atotclic> si te sale un error dime luego cual es
<mimecar> iceman25: el texto que salga pegalo en pastebin
<iceman25> one moment
<DiamoNd93> Bye amigo espero resuelvas tu problema
<DiamoNd93> :)
<iceman25>  me pone: E: El comando de actualizacion no toma argumentos
<mimecar> que comando has puesto?
<iceman25> el que me ha dicho atotclic
<atotclic> sudo apt-get update
<iceman25> un segundo
<mimecar> iceman25: que has escrito en la consola
<atotclic> ese es el comando si no toma argumentos es por que te faltaba update
<AzoteLogiko> buenas noches amigos
<atotclic> buenas AzoteLogiko
<iceman25> ok, mirar, me pone:0 actualizaciones, 0 se instalaran, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados
<iceman25> eso me pone
<AzoteLogiko> mi cuñado que tiene Ubuntu 10.10 se puso a actualizar la versión pero se le corto internet a mitad del proceso y ahora el equipo no arranca.
<AzoteLogiko> decia que el error que da es: El controlador de disco para /hone no esta listo o presente"
<xangua> iceman25: por qué no nos puedes decir toda la salida del comando¿
<atotclic> iceman has hecho el update antes que el upgrade???
<AzoteLogiko> he probado a arrancar con un live cd de 10.04 y a ejecutar fsck -y  pero no parece que sirva.
<AzoteLogiko> alguna idea por favor?
<iceman25> si xangua
<xangua> si qué¿ iceman25
<iceman25> digo si atotclic
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: inicia en el modo de rescate y actualiza
<iceman25> perdon
<AzoteLogiko> mimecar, ok. voy a mirar como va eso
<atotclic> entonces todo funciona iceman25
<iceman25> y donde esta el problema entonces?
<mimecar> iceman25: de que forma has instalado wine
<atotclic> que quieres instalar iceman25
<iceman25> mirar
<iceman25> queria instalar spotify
<iceman25> pero empeze a mirar y mirar
<iceman25> y instale primero wine (xq me lo recomendaron) y despues spotify a traves de wine
<mimecar> ..
<mimecar> cómo has instalado wine
<iceman25> pero spotify me daba error grave
<iceman25> asiq decidi desintalar spotify y wine
<iceman25> luego intente instalar wine;la ultima vrsion
<iceman25> y apartir de ahi me empezo a dar problemas
<mimecar> no has instalado la version de los repositorios de ubuntu?
<iceman25> no mimecar
<mimecar> entonces ahí tienes la causa del problema
<mimecar> estas usando programas que no son de ubuntu
<iceman25> pero la cuestion es que no me deja descargar ningun tipo de aplicacion
<mimecar> tendrás que añadir las firmas de esos programas
<iceman25> wine lo desisntale
<iceman25> y spotify lo tengo en el escritorio que no se como quitarlo de ahi
<mimecar> añadistes un repositorio para wine?
<iceman25> pero si intento ejecutarlo no hace absolutamente nada
<iceman25> tampoco mimecar
<iceman25> lo hice todo un poco a ciegas
<iceman25> todavia estoy muy verde en ubuntu
<mimecar> de donde has sacado el paquete de wine?
<iceman25> y todo lo hago un poco a ciegas
<iceman25> del centro de software de ubuntu mimecar
<mimecar> la ultima version de wine no
<iceman25> primero instale la 1.2
<mimecar> pon un enlace a la documentacion que has seguido
<mimecar> para poner la ultima versión de wine
<iceman25> luego desinstale
<iceman25> y al intentar instalar la 1.3 fue cuando me empezo a dar problemas el centro de software
<coleix> iceman25: en el software center dale editar, origenes de software, otro software y borra el que añadiste nuevo
<iceman25> me aparece socios de canonical coleix
<iceman25> borro eso?
<coleix> no eso no
<iceman25> es lo unico que me aparece
<mimecar> iceman25: pon la documentacion que has usado
<coleix> entonces no agregaste otro ppa
<iceman25> que documentacion mimecar?
<iceman25> no entiendo
<mimecar> lo que has usado para poner la última version de wine
<iceman25> pues en el centro de software en su buscador puse wine
<iceman25> y la version 1.2 fue la que instale
<iceman25> y luego desinstale
<mimecar> en el centro de software no tienes la version 1.3
<iceman25> si la tengo
<mimecar> de algún sitio la has sacado
<iceman25> si la tengo para instalar
<coleix> mimecar: si esta el 1.3
<iceman25> y si le doy a instalar
<mimecar> si tienes la 1.3, cómo has instalado la 1.2?
<iceman25> me aparece al rato el error que os he comentado
<mimecar> iceman25: abre una consola, sudo apt-get install wine
<iceman25> ok
<mimecar> pon lo que salga en pastebin
<Ramir00> algun guru que sepa como se borra el samba, con el archivo de configuracion, y cuando reinstale no recupere la configuracion antigua
<coleix> Ramir00: prueba con sudo apt-get remove --purge con el nombre del paquete
<Ramir00> ya lo hice
<Ramir00> no funciono
<Ramir00> y no encuentro donde queda la carpeta
<rommel> hola una consulta xubuntu con cuanta memoria ram puede correr como minimo
<mimecar> Ramir00: esa version de Samba es compilada o de los repositorios?
<Ramir00> si, la que esta en el repositorio, supuestamente es la mas actual que puede soportar maverick
<rommel> salio en la pantalla xubuntu
<rommel> pero se quedo congelada la imagen
<mimecar> entonces con el comando de coleix lo tienes que quitar
<iceman25> mimecar; me aparece esto: idconfig deferred processing now taking place
<rommel> ya entro
<mimecar> pon todo el texto que salga en pastebin
<rommel> me salio en ubuntu una ventana que dise run program
<coleix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rommel> que debo hacer
<coleix> rommel no ibas a instalar puppy?
<rommel> no pude
<rommel> estoi con xubuntu
<rommel> estoi desde un pen drive
<Ramir00> apt-get remove --purge samba
<rommel>  me acaba de salir una ventana que dise run program
<rommel> que debo hacer ignorarla o q?
<mimecar> rommel: tendria que salirte el instalador
<Ramir00> gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf sale el archivo con la configuracion antigua, se resiste a m orir
<rommel> y mas abajo run in terminal
<dylan66> sudo dpkg --purge Ramir00
<rommel> si hay un icono que dise install xubuntu
<dylan66> si es que esta deinstalado
<rommel> mimecar ya estoi en una terminal
<rommel> obio q ya reconocio la iso
<Ramir00> dpkg: aviso: no se tendrá en cuenta la petición de desinstalar samba porque no está instalado.
<mimecar> si tienes un icono que dice "Install xubuntu", usalo
<rommel> ok
<atotclic> prueba instalando con reconfigure Ramir00
<iceman25> decirme el comando para poder desinstalar una aplicacion
<rommel> esta instalando mimecar
<Ramir00> tengo el samba-3.6.1 descomprimo sobre el escritorio y no se puede instalar
<coleix> y con install --reinstall no lo sobreescribe?
<mimecar> iceman25: has puesto el enlace de pastebin?
<mimecar> Ramir00: ese paquete será el código fuente
<iceman25> no mimecar, he borrado sin querer lo que me ponia
<iceman25> e ido a instalrlo y me dice que ya esta instalado
<Ramir00> lo baje de la pagina, es un tar
<mimecar> sudo apt-get remove paquete
<mimecar> Ramir00: tendrás que compilarlo
<Ramir00> lo descomprimi
<iceman25> ok
<Ramir00> uh que dolor de huevo
<coleix> sudo apt-get install --reinstall  creo que sobrescribe el paquete
<iceman25> voy a desinstalar wine a traves de la consola
<Ramir00> hace unos meses atras aunque sea veia las redes , pero ahora nada
<Ramir00> desde seven veia linux y viceversa
<Ramir00> pero ahora nada
<Ramir00> por eso quiero eliminar todo, y volverlo a instalar
<coleix> Borra el directorio de /etc/samba con rm - rf despues prueba con apt-get install --reinstall
<mimecar> coleix: cuidado con esos comandos recursivos
<iceman25> con que comando puedo buscar una aplicacion?
<mimecar> whereis comando
<Ramir00> dhcp.conf  gdbcommands  smb.conf  smbusers
<Ramir00> es lo que queda en SAMBA
<Ramir00> estoy en etc
<iceman25> bien chicos!!!!!!!!!
<iceman25> ya puedo descargar software!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<coleix> probaste como te dije? sudo rm -rf /etc/Samba && sudo apt-get install --reinstall Samba
<mimecar> coleix: un error en ese comando y puede borrar el sistema
<m4v> coleix: sabés que es lo que estás escribiendo? /etc/Samba no existe.
<coleix> bueno mientras especifique la carpeta bien ademas que ya conoce lo que quiere borrar
<mimecar> coleix: un espacio en la ruta y puedes borrar todo
<coleix> m4v: el dice que hay estan los archivos de configuracion
<m4v> coleix: esa carpeta no existe, es /etc/samba
<Ramir00> /etc/samba
<Ramir00> ahi esta el archivo
<Ramir00> dhcp.conf  gdbcommands  smb.conf  smbusers
<coleix> puedes arrastrar el archivo a la consola y eliminarlo con sudo rm
<Ramir00> ese reinstall no funciono
<Ramir00> si hago ====>>>     rm /etc/samba
<jailova> Buenas
<coleix> no creo q funcione porq es un directorio
<Ramir00> bueno borro el directorio
<jailova> Alguien sabe algun programa de msn para ubuntu?
<m4v> Ramir00: "sudo rm -r /etc/samba"
<iceman25> al desinstalar wine a traves de la consola
<Ramir00> amsn
<iceman25> me a vuelto a dejar descargar aplicaciones a traves del centro de software
<jailova> vale
<m4v> Ramir00: pero con --purge debió haber limpiado eso, estás desinstalando el paquete correcto?
<iceman25> alguien podria explicarme xq?
<iceman25> es como si el wine estubiera mal instalado
<iceman25> y diera error
<iceman25> no se
<iceman25> algo extraño
<iceman25> q opinais?
<Ramir00>  sudo apt-get remove samba
<m4v> es "sudo apt-get remove --purge samba"
<coleix> te falto --purge
<Ramir00> igual ya lo probe asi, y no funciono
<m4v> Ramir00: haz "dpkg -l | grep samba"
<Ramir00> ii  samba-common                              2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.5                           common files used by both the Samba server and client
<Ramir00> ii  samba-common-bin                          2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.5                           common files used by both the Samba server and client
<m4v> Ramir00: te falta hacer lo mismo para samba-common y samba-common-bin para limpiar completamente el samba
<coleix> Ramir00: puedes arrastrar el archivo a ventana del terminal y poner "sudo rm" al principio
<Ramir00> gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf........sale pero en blanco
<Ramir00> mimecar instalando el samba desde el synaptic instalada todo no?
<m4v> porque el archivo ya no existe
<mimecar> instalará lo que necesite
<mimecar> pero no será la version que has dejado en el escritorio
<coleix> existe pero no tiene ninguna configuracion, cuando necesites editalo
<iceman25> ahora necesitaria saber como instalo spotify
<iceman25> con wine?¿?
<Ramir00> la version del escritorio no la puedo instalar
<mimecar> iceman25: ayer comentaron que había una version nativa
<Ramir00> el samba se actualiza solo desde el synaptic?
<iceman25> donde me hago con ella?
<iceman25> desde la web de spotify
<m4v> coleix: un editor de texto lógicamente muestra todo en blanco cuando el archivo no existe. Samba necesita alguna configuración para que funcione.
<iceman25> te dicen q atraves de wine
<mimecar> Ramir00: se actualizará la version de los repositorios
<Ramir00> solo queria decir, que se borro
<Ramir00> mimecar, pero eso lo hace automatico o lo tengo que hacer yo?
<mimecar> cuando pongas las actualizaciones
<Ramir00> el gestor dices?
<mimecar> si, pero serán las actualizaciones que salgan en los repositorios
<m4v> Ramir00: samba no se va a instalar si no lo pides, a que te refieres con automático?
<coleix> dandole sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Ramir00> m4v que como todavia no actualizo el paquete a la version 3.6, yo lo queria forzar a que actualice
<m4v> Ramir00: eso lo hace solo cuando haces apt-get update y upgrade
<mimecar> Ramir00: si no está en los repositorios no se actualizará
<m4v> Ramir00: la versión de samba de Ubuntu en los repositorios es 3.5
<Ramir00> si pero en la pagina esta la 3.6 estable
<m4v> Ramir00: si quieres la version 3.6 tienes que instalarlo manualmente.
<Ramir00> tal vez la version que me funcionaba a medias era mas vieja
<m4v> Ramir00: porque necesitas la version 3.6?
<Ramir00> porque esta version no me funciona
<Ramir00> sino no estaria perdiendo el tiempo
<m4v> Ramir00: "tal vez"? y esperas que una actualización magicamente solucione eso?
<Ramir00> prueba y error
<mimecar> que harás si la 3.6 no arregla nada?
<Ramir00> y sino tendria que probas con una mas vieja
<m4v> Ramir00: bueno, pero samba 3.5 funciona bien, si no te funciona es porque tenés algo mal en tu red o mal configuración. Un upgrade no te va a solucionar nada.
<Ramir00> r
<Ramir00> me funcionaba hasta hace unos meses
<Ramir00> pero ahora no
<Ramir00> me funciona de linux a seven, las dos son de escritorio
<mimecar> algo ha cambiado en tu red
<m4v> Ramir00: entonces la única conclusión es que cambió algo en samba? y no en otro lado?
<Ramir00> con la portatil nunca funciono
<Ramir00> si samba tiene la culpa
<m4v> "nunca fucniono" o "funcionaba hace unos meses"?
<Ramir00> de pc escritorio a pc escritorio funcionaba, linux a seven
<Ramir00> pero de linux a pc portatil NO
<Ramir00> de echo de Seven a Seven tampoco funciona
<Ramir00> la portatil tiene el problema
<m4v> y no, seven a seven no usan samba, samba es para linux....
<m4v> si no te funciona de seven a seven tienes algo que no tiene nada que ver con samba. Ahí corre la configuración de windows.
<coleix> de 7 a 7 seria mas problema de configuracion
<Ramir00> lo que digo es la pc de escritorio con seven y la pc portatil con seven no funciona en red
<Ramir00> si pero ahora de seven escritorio a linux si funcionaba
<Ramir00> hasta intercambie archivos
<Ramir00> la verdad es que nose cual es el problema porque la configuracion es basica
<Ramir00> de samba
<m4v> podés explicar bien el problema con samba? samba es complicado, nosotros no estamos en tu pc, "no funciona" no ayuda a que encontremos una solución.
<Ramir00> dame unos minutos que lo estoy volviendo a instalar, y te digo el error que tira
<m4v> que estuviste haciendo? que configuración usaste? que error da? creaste todos los usuarios de samba y en cada pc? todo eso, etc
<iceman25> chicos
<Ramir00> m4v sin tocar nada de samba todavia, si le doy doble clic a reddewindows....me tira no se pudo montar la red
<iceman25> como hago para que la musica solo se escuche en los auriculares y no en los auriculares y en los altavoces?
<Ramir00> fallo al obtener la lista de comparticion del servidor
<m4v> Ramir00: sin tocar nada? comparten el mismo grupo de trabajo?
<Ramir00> m4v en modo grafico voy a grupo de trabajo, y le pongo el nombre de la red windows
<m4v> Ramir00: y que yo sepa ese error es de windows, no debería decir nada. y no está relacionado al samba.
<m4v> Ramir00: bueno, y en samba pusiste la misma red de trabajo?
<m4v> en el smb.conf?
<Ramir00> estoy en modo grafico
<dylan66> al fin lo solucionaste iceman25
<iceman25> si dylan66
<iceman25> muchas gracias
<iceman25> pude solucionar el problema del centro de software
<AzoteLogiko> hola de nuevo. sigo atascado con el problema, asi que lo expongo de nuevo
<m4v> Ramir00: no se a que te refieres con "modo gráfico"
<iceman25> y he podido instalar spotify
<m4v> Ramir00: donde estas mirando?
<iceman25> :D
<Ramir00> ahora le agrego un usuario samba el que se va a conectar desde una maquina windows
<m4v> Ramir00: recien me dijiste que estabas en windows, ahora estas en "modo gráfico?"
<Ramir00> samba modo grafico
<AzoteLogiko> o mejor aun ... alguien me podria decir como puedo arrancar en modo rescue en un ubuntu 10.10? Por la web dicen que tocando en shift, pero no veo que haga nada
<Ramir00> me deja configurar el grupo de trabajo y los usuarios
<iceman25> ahora estoy investigando como puedo escuchar musica solo por los auriculares
<dylan66> me alegro che
<m4v> Ramir00: y tienen el mismo grupo de trabajo? tanto la pc con windows como la pc con samba?
<iceman25> yq no me salga por los altavoces tb
<dylan66> por lo general se silkencian automaticamente
<dylan66> al conectar auriculaes
<AzoteLogiko> otra pregunta. es suficiente hacer un backup del contenido de home para tener los mismos programas en una instalacion nueva de ubuntu?
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: no, solo tendrás la configuracion
<AzoteLogiko> hola mimecar  :)
<AzoteLogiko> mire lo de antes, de entrar en modo rescue pero no entra. yo toco shift al arrancar y veo el menu de siempre
<AzoteLogiko> algo se me esta escapando ...
<iceman25> dylan66 eso si me pasa en windows
<iceman25> pero no en linux
<iceman25> y no se xq
<Ramir00> m4v  el grupo de trabajo tiene que llevar el mismo nombre que el de windows
<Ramir00> esta implicito que samba tiene ese nombre
<Ramir00> sino no se comunica con windows
<Ramir00> puse una carpeta a compartir, que sea visible y que todos tengan acceso
<Ramir00> workgroup = RED1
<Ramir00> m4v tengo dudas en interfaces
<Ramir00> porque esta comentada con ; adelante
<esmirlin> chicos se puede actulizar ubuntu 11.10 a gnome 3.3.1?
<Ramir00> interfaces=127.0.0.0/8 eth0
<esmirlin> perdón, 3.3.2
<mimecar> esmirlin: de forma oficial me parece que no
<esmirlin> y extraoficial?
<esmirlin> es que no encuentro nada en google :S
<mimecar> ha salido hace poco
<Ramir00> la cosa es que puse el worckgroup, cargue los usuarios, y la cosa no funciona
<mimecar> si añades algun repositorio de ppa supongo que si
<Ramir00> les dije que es inalambrico no?
<Ramir00> bueno voy a probar con una maquina virtual, haber si funciona
<mimecar> Ramir00: todos los equipos se conectan por wifi?
<Ramir00> SI
<Xago> hola muchachos había realizado esta pregunta, pero tuve que salir y no sé si alguien pudo responder a mi consulta....sé que este no es el canal adecuado...pero si alguien trabaja con XenServer de Citrix y domine algo del tema, me encantaría realizar una pregunta que me tiene los pelos de punta.
<Ramir00> ma cago en DIOS
<Ramir00> me cago en DIOS
<mimecar> Ramir00: contente un poco
<AzoteLogiko> reholas
<AzoteLogiko> al arrancar ubuntu el equipo me dice "La unidad de disco de / no esta listo o presente". Si intento editar el fstab resulta que esta read only y no puedo
<AzoteLogiko> tampoco puedo entrar en modo recovery
<AzoteLogiko> ya no se que hacer ...
<luchus> que version de ubuntu es ?
<dylan66> probaste entrar con un livecd?
<AzoteLogiko> uso 10.10 en ese equipo. he entrado con un live cd de 10.04 y si, entro y veo los ficheros del disco duro
<AzoteLogiko> he hecho fsdk -f -a  y ok, lo hace
<AzoteLogiko> pero reinicio y nada
<luchus> has probado con reinstalar grub ?
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: has iniciado en modo d erescate?
<AzoteLogiko> mimecar, no he sido capaz
<mimecar> no te sale el listado de kernels?
<AzoteLogiko> sip
<AzoteLogiko> cuando te refieres a modo rescate es modo a prueba de errores o es otra cosa?
<mimecar> si, es una opcion de los kernels
<AzoteLogiko> ahhhh ok ok. entonces si. precisamente ahora estoy en ella
<AzoteLogiko> pero sale el mismo error
<mimecar> comprueba que no tenga errores tu particion /
<mimecar> y después lo remontas como escritura
<iceman25> gracias chichos
<AzoteLogiko> aunque ahora me da opcion de entrar como root y hacer cosas, eso si, solo en read only
<AzoteLogiko> ok. voy
<AzoteLogiko> bien , ya lo monte con un remount,rw
<AzoteLogiko> reincio?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> pon las actualizaciones pendientes
<AzoteLogiko> pero para eso tendria que conectarlo a internet, no?
<mimecar> estaria bien
<AzoteLogiko> je ... es facil decirlo jejeje
<AzoteLogiko> voy a intentarlo :)
<AzoteLogiko> bueno, parece que esta actualizando algo
<Ramir00> dios te odio
<TriKi83> Hola a tod@s
<mimecar> hola TriKi83
<TriKi83> Hola a tod@s
<AzoteLogiko> mimecar ha funcionado como la seda. muchisimas gracias por las ideas :)
<mimecar> ya has puesto el resto de las actualizaciones?
<AzoteLogiko> estoy en ello ahora
<AzoteLogiko> yo me temo que mi cuñado se puso a actualizar sin la bateria a tope y a mitad de proceso el ordenador se le apago
<mimecar> tienes un backup de tus datos?
<AzoteLogiko> no, pero no son vitales.
<mimecar> ok
<AzoteLogiko> al final los comandos que he usado han sido:
<AzoteLogiko> mount -n -o remounte, rw /
<AzoteLogiko> dpkg --configure -a
<AzoteLogiko> reboot . y listo :)
<Ramir00> mimecar tuve un pequeño avance, estoy en linux, y me aparece un cartelito, me pide usuario, dominio=redwindows, contraseña, pero en usuario no se que va, estoy mareado
<mimecar> Ramir00: los mensajes que has puesto antes no los pongas
<Ramir00> ok
<m4v> Ramir00: usuario y contraseña de un usuario de la pc con windows.
<m4v> Ramir00: es igual que entre pc con windows.
<Ramir00> pongo el usuario windows, y su contraseña
<Ramir00> mimecar no te enojes no ofendo mas a tu dios lo prometo
<Ramir00> en seven en el escritorio elijo una carpeta y elijo compartir con usuario especifico
<mimecar> Ramir00: esas líneas sobran en un canal de soporte
<Ramir00> m4v ahora la pc escritorio con seven ve (pero dice que no detecta) el equipo linux
<Ramir00> no se puede conectar en ningun sentido
<m4v> no entiendo, ve pero no detecta?
<Ramir00> si asi es
<mimecar> Ramir00: responden al ping los dos equipos?
<m4v> no, no entiendo. A que te refieres con ver y a que te refieres con detectar? porque para mí son la misma cosa.
<Ramir00> si, eso si
<Ramir00> ver que veo el icono del pc que dice equipolinux
<Ramir00> desde la pcescritorio seven, se ven la portatil seven y linux
<Ramir00> pero no consigo conectar todavia
<mimecar> Ramir00: por curiosidad, has leído los logs de samba para ver que esta fallando?
<Ramir00> intercambio de archivos
<Ramir00> ni loco, esto tendria que funcionar sin un minimo esfuerzo
<mimecar> ok, entonces tienes algo que no funciona
<mimecar> y no quieres ver los archivos donde se apuntan los errores
<m4v> sigo sin entender, que es no detecta?
<Ramir00> nose , eso lo dice windows cuando busca posibles errores
<m4v> Ramir00: si no logras expresarte de una forma que te entienda no voy a poder ayudar. "Detectar" y "ver" es la misma cosa
<m4v> te refieres a que no la puede acceder?
<Ramir00> claro
<mimecar> Ramir00: windows se intenta conectar a linux?
<Ramir00> windows no puede encontrar un equipo llamado Equipolinux.eso dice
<m4v> samba es complicado de hacer andar, nadie dijo que funciona sin algún esfuerzo. Yo estuve un rato para hacerlo andar. Si no quieres invertir el tiempo que yo estoy invirtiendo para ayudarte entonces olvídalo.
<m4v> creaste los usuarios en samba? con "sudo smbpasswd -a nombre_del_usuario"?
<Ramir00> m4v yo lo hago usando el modo grafico, no consola
<Ramir00> añado usuarios
<m4v> bueno, yo solo sé hacerlo desde la consola.
<Ramir00> nombre de usuario unix....nombre de usuario windows....contraseña samba....confirmar la contraseña samba
<Ramir00> nombre de usuario elijo bin
<mimecar> Ramir00: sin ver el log de errores no sabes si eso esta bien
<Ramir00> nombre usuario windows pongo el usuario windows
<Ramir00> nombre de usuario UNIX elijo bin
<mimecar> estas seguro que el error está ahí?
<Ramir00> sabes donde esta el log de errores
<mimecar>  /var/log/samba
<rommel_> buenas noches ya instale xubuntu en mi notebook sus Eee pc 4gb
<rommel_> con 512 de ram
<rommel_> pregunto alguien sabe como configurar para que pueda acticar la red wifi
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-27
<rommel_> bueno la estoi actualisando en este momento supongo q despues se odra ver el icono de wifi
<Ramir00> el log que lleva el nombre de la maquina seven de escritorio tiene muchos estilos de errores
<m4v> !paste Ramir00
<kubot> Ramir00: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<rommel_> alguien save como configaurar la pc para que pueda correr el wifi
<rommel_> en xubunru
<rommel_> xubuntu
<AzoteLogiko> hola rommel_ , la pregunta es muy generica. si precisases un poco mas, será mas facil ayudarte :)
<mimecar> rommel_: al lado del reloj no tienes el gestor de redes?
<rommel_> ok espero que actualise y leecho mano ahi
<AzoteLogiko> bueno, me acuesto. muchas gracias a todos y buenas noches
<rommel_> gracias mimecaar
<rommel_> buenas noches
<rommel_> una pregunta mas los pauetes se instalan ygual que ubuntu?
<mimecar> no se si tendras el centro de software
<rommel_> si lo vi
<mimecar> entonces si
<rommel_> los repositorios tienen soporte?
<mimecar> ??
<mimecar> no entiendo tu pregunta
<Ramir00> bueno gente gracias, pero yo me canse, mañana vuelvo
<rommel_> si se puede actualisar siempre
<rommel_> si es lts o no?
<mimecar> LTS tiene más tiempo de actualizaciones
<mimecar> pero también se acaban
<rommel_> y xubuntu?
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<rommel_> mi 10.04 de ubuntu es lys
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> gracias esta actualisando ahora ni bien termine te aviso como me fue con lo de wifi
<dlitvak> hola... alguien usando la daily 12.04??
<dlitvak> estoy queriendo instalarla en mi compu... y el instalador esta colgado apenas dsp del 2do paso
<dlitvak> esta totalmente freezado
<mimecar> dlitvak: de esa version no hay soporte
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1
<dlitvak> ok
<rommel_> no puedo ver youtube
<rommel_> me pide actualisar adobe flash plaer
<rommel_> ya lo ise desde el centro de sow pero no tomo la parecer
<cousteau> navegador?
<rommel_> lei que devia bajar el paquete .tar
<cousteau> no, desde centro software vale
<rommel_> alguien sabe como hacerle desde la terminal?
<rommel_> hola cousteau
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<rommel_> aver
<cousteau> qué navegador?
<rommel_> ahora ya esta hay q refescar esto
<rommel_> con algun comando mas?
<rommel_> q opinas si pongo esto sudo apt-get update
<rommel_> o esto sudo apt-get upgrade
<rommel_> q opinas de esto a. sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<rommel_> b. Lo que hacemos es descomentar las filas 36 y 37 borrando los signos “#” que aparecen al comienzo de “deb http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com… “
<cousteau> reinicia el navegador
<rommel_> c. Guardar y Cerrar el archivo
<rommel_> ok
<cousteau> qué navegador?
<cousteau> qué navegador usas?
<rommel_> firefox
<cousteau> bien, pues con instalar eso (y no debería hacer falta tocar el sources.list) debería ir
<rommel_> gracias mi amigo ya se soluciono
<cousteau> ya?  ok, perfecto
<cousteau> ya va youtube?
<rommel_> sacame una duda que es mejor amsn o algun oro en linux
<GridCube> emesene
<GridCube> !mejor
<kubot> Generalmente no hay una aplicación "mejor" para realizar una determinada tarea, todo depende de tus necesidades y/o gustos.
<rommel_> tenes razon
<rommel_> ahora cada ves que quiero subir el volumen no me sale un dispositivo me pide confihgurar el mezclador
<rommel_> sale para elegir hda intel alsamixer,   realtek alc662 rev oss mixer,   playback audio interno analog stereo pulseaudio mixer,   capture.audio interno analog stereo pulse audio mixer
<rommel_> no se cual elegir
<cousteau> prueba alsamixe
<cousteau> o playback pulseaudio
<rommel_> lo q pasa es qno me sale el parlalntito o como subir el volumen como ubuntu me sale toda la ventana en toda la pantalla
<rommel_> que poner en pista de mezclador
<rommel_> que opinan de esto amigos http://paste.ubuntu.com/784113/
<rommel_> tendre q hacer esto en mi notebook?
<rommel_> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade si pongo esto estara bien?
<rommel_> que opinan de añadir e paquete medibuntu
<cousteau> rommel_, bueno, yo no lo tengo y no me hace falta
<cousteau> para vídeo uso gnome-mplayer y me va de perlas
<rommel_> ok
<cousteau> y en cuanto a google earth y skype y demás no los uso
<rommel_> entiendo
<rommel_> solo le quiero poner un programa para chat
<rommel_> no se si el amsn o alguno similar
<rommel_> sudo aptitude -y install non-free-codecs que opinas de esto para añadir codes
<cousteau> pues opino que en medibuntu no están
<cousteau> yo antes usaba amsn, ahora uso emesene
<cousteau> creo que la cámara sólo va en amsn
<cousteau> bueno, de hecho no uso ninguno
<Colo_ar> skype la toma tambien
<cousteau> Colo_ar, bueno, yo estaba hablando de programas para conectarse a MSN
<rommel_> gracias
<Colo_ar> en amsn a mi nunca me funciono la cam
<Colo_ar> :(
<hashashin> nas
<rommel_> alguien sabe como cambiar el fondo de pantalla en xubuntu?
<rommel_> ya esta
<rommel_> gracias por todo buenas noches
<carlosubuntu> hola, me sale el icono de vlc con un gorro de papa noel cuando lo ejecuto
<xangua> carlosubuntu: feliz navidad
<carlosubuntu> eso venia con alguna actualizacion supongo
<fosco_> buenas
<txomon|nqas> buenas
<telsud> buenos dier as , podrian decirme en que carpeta se encuentra el driver de la impresora?
<fosco__> no hay driver de impresora como tal
<fosco__> es un modulo del kernel
<fosco__> que quieres hacer exactamente?
<telsud> quiero copiar el driver de la impresora a una version inferior de ubuntu
<fosco__> eso no se puede hacer así
<fosco__> el módulo depende del kernel
<aguitel> debe estar hablando de un archivo con extencion .ppd
<aguitel> sorry extension dije
<usuario> hi
<usuario> hi!
<usuario> hi1
<usuario> hi!!!1!!!!!!!
<usuario> hola
<mimecar> hola usuario
<usuario> hola!
<usuario> hola mimecar
<usuario> k hace?
<usuario> illooo
<mimecar> trabajar con el ordenador
<usuario> ok
<usuario> sabes para que se utiliza normalmente este xchat'?
<mimecar> este canal para dar soporte de ubuntu
<flypp> me da... que está buscando como conectarse al hispano :\
<usuario> Bueno...
<Ramir00> mimecar tenias razon con lo de los cables
<usuario> Buenas, cuando intento instalar un programa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/784593/ Ayudadme por favor.
<Decepticon> Hola
<Decepticon> buenos dias!
<Decepticon> Feliz Navidad!
<mimecar> usuario: estas usando repositorios externos de ubuntu?
<usuario> como cuáles?
<Decepticon> alguien sabe que web puedo descargar libros
<mimecar> cualquiera que no venga de serie con ubuntu
<Decepticon> libros de html5, css3, java
<Decepticon> cosas asi!
<mimecar> Decepticon: www.google.es
<mimecar> tienes muchos tutoriales de esos temas
<usuario> tengo main, universe, restricted y multiverse
<Decepticon> mimecar: osea si me vas a dar esa respuesta evitar decirla
<mimecar> Decepticon: no es una pregunta relacionada con el soporte de ubuntu
<mimecar> usuario: que version de ubuntu usas
<usuario> 9.04
<Decepticon> mimecar: ah bueno! entonces no jodo pues!
<Decepticon> usuario: 9.04, modernizate
<Decepticon> 10.10
<Decepticon> x lo menos
<mimecar> Decepticon: para buscar webs de descargas de libros publicados hay que buscarse la vida
<Decepticon> mimecar:  ya no me respondas
<mimecar> usuario: tu version de ubuntu no tiene actualizaciones
<mimecar> deberías actualizar
<usuario> entonces no se puede instalar nada?
<mimecar> no se si tus repositorios seguirán funcionando
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y selecciona otro mirror
<usuario> 9.04 no tiene centro de software
<mimecar> entonces synaptic
<usuario> otro mirror? ¿Qué es eso?
<mimecar> los programas en ubuntu se decargan desde varias webs
<mimecar> la que usas ahora no funciona, prueba con otra
<usuario> y cómo selecciono otro mirror
<mimecar> pero dejastes de tener actualizaciones el año pasado tanto de programas como de seguridad
<mimecar> synaptic, editar, preferencias
<mimecar> como mínimo tienes que instalarte la 10.04
<usuario> Bueno, pues hasta luego
<DanyWalker> buenos dias, quie me puede ayudar con un roche que tengo al querer instalar mailx para enviar correos
<DiamoNd93> HOla amigos tengo un problema con ubuntu 11.10
<DiamoNd93> Lo que pasa
<DiamoNd93> es que mi unity me suelta un ventanazo con letras y me dice que panic ocurred y cuando entro en gnome classic no me ha pasado sera que mi maquina no soporta el unity?
<DiamoNd93> pero solo me ha sucedido 1 o dos veces
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<DiamoNd93> si todas
<DiamoNd93> de hecho solo en unity 3d me hace eso por que en Gnome classic y Ddesktop no
<mimecar> ¿te refieres al modo fallback de gnome 3? (no es gnome clásico)
<DiamoNd93> bueno a mi me dice gnome classic cuando inicio sesion
<mimecar> pon el error completo que te da
<DiamoNd93> te pondré la ultima line [345.000000] Panic ocurred logout to entry  in modo console
<DiamoNd93> ese no es el numero pero es mas o menos asi
<DiamoNd93> Pero solo reiniciandola puedo volver a entrar
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<DiamoNd93> Una vez cuando actualize mi computadora en unity 3d cuand estaba en mi facebooko la actualizaba me solto el error y de ahi solo una vez cuando
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa lo mismo
<DiamoNd93> Una vez cuando actualize mi computadora en unity 3d cuando la actualizaba me solto el error y de ahi solo una vez cuando estabaen mi facebook
<DiamoNd93> ok gracias
<DiamoNd93> esperen
<dimitrikz> hola
<dimitrikz> alguien sabe si en la version 10.4 de ubuntu hay el bug ese que acorta la vida del disco duro?
<mimecar> dimitrikz: que bug?
<dimitrikz> uno que daña a largo plazo el disco duro de los portatiles
<mimecar> pon la página de launchpad del bug
<DiamoNd93> Bueno no hace lo mismo en contre un causante del problem Compiz config
<dimitrikz> no conocia la pagina aun,,,
<dimitrikz> me parece que es ese
<dimitrikz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=hard+drive+apm&orderby=-importance&search=B%C3%BAsqueda&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<m4v> podés pegar un link como la gente?
<mimecar> ahí solo aparece un error en naty
<m4v> como voy a cliquear a eso :|
<pandote> como puedo hacer un archivo ejecutable?
<pandote> porque me salta un error al intentar abrirlo
<m4v> pandote: le activas el bit ejecutable
<pandote> como?
<m4v> pandote: primero, que error es?
<pandote> the file is not marked as a executable
<m4v> ok, bueno desde las propiedades del archivo debes poder marcarlo como ejecutable
<m4v> o con el comando de consola "chmod +x archivo"
<DiamoNd93> como instalo xterm en ubuntu 11.10
<DiamoNd93> como instalo xterm en ubuntu 11.10?
<mimecar> dimitrikz: para que quieres una shell antigua?
<mimecar> ya tienes gnome-terminal
<pandote> ahi va gracias m4v :D
<DiamoNd93> por que si un dia falla mi ubuntu otra vez quiero solucionar con xterm
<mimecar> dimitrikz: si algun dia falla ubuntu ya tienes una consola en el sistema
<DiamoNd93> mimecar: ya solucione todo gracias
<mimecar> ok
<DiamoNd93> solo tengo una duda si el precise pangolin esta siempre en modo depurado es bueno?
<xangua> !pangolin | DiamoNd93
<kubot> DiamoNd93: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) será la decimosexta serie de Ubuntu - Anuncio: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<xangua> mmmm #ubuntu+1 para precice DiamoNd93
<mimecar> dimitrikz: esa version está en desarrollo,
<mimecar> ¿la tienes instalada?
<DiamoNd93> soy diamod93  y ya se qe esta en desarrolloy salio la version alpha1 pero anunciaron que siempre iba a estar en modo deourado
<mimecar> dimitrikz: mientras este en desarrollo lo estará
<DiamoNd93> ok gracias
<Ramir00> ubuntu me muestra las carpetas ocultas del home....en VER por defecto esta tildado, nose que paso
<Ramir00> lo destildo pero se vuelva a tildar sola
<Ramir00> solucionado :)
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> ayuda con un error de arranque en  ubuntu 10.04   32 bits
<Decepticon> algo del kernel pero acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.04 en esa pc
<Decepticon> deberia entrar rapido pero entra lento ,  demora de 20 a 30 segundos
<xangua> 20 a 30 segundos suena normal para mi Decepticon
<Decepticon> como hago para revisar errores y que se corrijan =??
<Decepticon> xangua: no xq entraba antes de 10 a 15 segundos
<Decepticon> xangua:  y eso q tenia todos los archivos, pero ahora no tiene nada
<Decepticon> xangua: temo q si le meto todos los archivos de mi backup se vuelva lenta
<Decepticon> xangua: podrias ayudarme con eso!
<xangua> no te entiendo, explicate claramente y dinos siquiera el problema que tienes en ves de pedir como corregirlo sin siquiera habernos dicho ni un solo detalle Decepticon
<Decepticon> xangua: haber! como hago, mira, yo formetie mi laptop
<Decepticon> xangua: pero ahora que trato de entrar o la reinicio demora de 20 a 30 segundos, pero antes con todos los archivos demoraba 10 segundos maximo
<xangua> 20 a 30 segundos suena razonable para mi, a menos que te refieras a que usas un disco sólido ssd Decepticon
<Decepticon> xangua: sale un error al principio de kernel pero es demasiado rapido, es kernel y demora ahora si 33 segundos
<Decepticon> xangua: no teien archivos, nada, y me preocupa
<Decepticon> voy a grabarla con mi ipod
<Decepticon> ya te digo el error
<DiamoNd93> como instalo gnome3 en ubuntu 11.10
<mimecar> DiamoNd93: ya está instalado
<Decepticon> DiamoNd93:  quita primero unity
<DiamoNd93> despues?
<dabor> Decepticon, mi notebook es una I7 con 4 gb y nunca demora menos que 20 segundos, lo cual es bastante normal, un linux no hay que andar reiniciandolo a cada momento
<mimecar> DiamoNd93: por "Gnome 3" quieres decir Gnome-shell?
<DiamoNd93> es que no se pero vi que gnome 3 se puede instalar en ubuntu 11.10
<mimecar> DiamoNd93: Gnome 3 ya está instalado de serie en ubuntu 11.10
<DiamoNd93> y como entro?
<xangua> ya lo estás usando DiamoNd93
<DiamoNd93> no por que estoy en unity
<mimecar> DiamoNd93: unity solo es un gestor de ventanas
<DiamoNd93> :?
<mimecar> instala gnome-shell y "tendrás" gnome 3
<Decepticon> dabor: ok!, lo qme asusta es q cuando le ingrese el backup se vuelva pesada
<Decepticon> eso es lo q no quiero
<dabor> Decepticon, backup de que cosa?
<Decepticon> dabor: ahorita voy a actualizarla, ponerle efectos instalar solo lo q necesito
<Decepticon> dabor: mi backup de fotos, documentos y musica
<dabor> Decepticon, esos datos no influyen en el sistema operativo
<Decepticon> dabor: ok!, entonces debe andar bien
<Decepticon> dabor:  mira lo extraño es q antes demoraba menos al entrar pero demora +
<Decepticon> dabor:  x eso digo q es extraño, y salia un error en el kernel pero pasa muy rapido
<mimecar> Decepticon: si tus datos son imágenes y música , eso no afecta a tu sistema
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> lo q me preocupa es q se chispote, se tilde o se dañe, cosa q me dejaria en la ruina
<dabor> Decepticon, te estas preocupando demasiado por 10 segundos
<Decepticon> alli le hice un update y grade
<Decepticon> \20 segundos
<Decepticon> dabor: tengo q estar cauteloso con eso!
<dabor> Decepticon, eso no es ningun dato significativo de que el sistema funcione mal
<Decepticon> dabor: ok!, pero hay algun comando q corrija errores
<dabor> Decepticon, ????? que errores??
<Decepticon> dabor:  lo q sucede es q tuve q bajar otro iso de ubuntu 10.04 y usar otra aplicacion para instalalrlo
<mimecar> eso da lo mismo
<Decepticon> dabor: porque se quedaba con la rayita arriba del lado izquierdo parpadenado y no pasaba, decidi bajar otro y usar otro programita para la instalacion
<DiamoNd93> gracias si se llama gnome-shell  ya tengo unity,gnome-classic y gnome 3
<dabor> Decepticon, al final estas usando 10.04 o la 11.10?
<DiamoNd93> 11.10
<coleix> eso suena a error de drivers de tarjeta video
<Decepticon> coleix:  fue conmigo eso=?
<dabor> Decepticon, y el cd de la 10.04 para que lo usaste?
<mimecar> DiamoNd93: tienes solo Gnome 3
<mimecar> con el gestor de ventanas gnome-shell
<Decepticon> dabor: ubuntu 10.04 32 bits lucyd el mejor ubuntu q ha salido por experiencia y recomendaciones
<coleix> Decepticon: si, yo tenia algo parecido hasta que le instale los drivers adicionales
<Decepticon> coleix: si! ok!, espero q sea eso, chuzo q susto, en serio ya me iba a dar algo pero no me desespere
<dabor> coleix, deben ser los drivers privativos, no adicionales
<Decepticon> dabor:  yo estoy descargando unos upgrades y alli va bien
<Decepticon> necesito mi notebook ahora xq empiezo un curso personal de html5
<mimecar> Decepticon: te da algo por tardar 10 segundos más en iniciar el sistema?
<Decepticon> bueno a leer libros en linea jejejeje
<coleix> bueno digo yo que la opcion del jockey dice "Controladores Adicionales"
<Decepticon> coleix: ok! dejame ver eso, creo q no esta activado, es + no lee wifi, solo x cable
<DiamoNd93> al fin y al cobo tengo ubuntu
<Decepticon> DiamoNd93: viva Ubuntu conno
<Decepticon> lo unico q me falta es correr en mi notebook peliculas de bluray\
<Decepticon> tengo 2
<DiamoNd93> si :) lo de microsoft es :c
<DiamoNd93> o muy bien
<DiamoNd93> yo tengo una netbook
<DiamoNd93> mini
<Decepticon> DiamoNd93: mikrozoffff es un pufffff q basura
<DiamoNd93> esomismo
<DiamoNd93> lo que me gusta de ubuntu es que no hay virus
<Decepticon> regreso en 10 minutos, devolvere el USB a mi jefe y habra una pequeña reunion
<mimecar> DiamoNd93: eso es algo discutible
<Decepticon> regreso alli va la notebook compaq con todo
<Decepticon> regreso!
<mimecar> ningún sistema es invulnerable
<DiamoNd93> ok ok perdon
<coleix> pero hay unos mas duros de quebrantar la seguridad que otros, o no? bueno y todo depende de los hábitos del usuario.
<mimecar> coleix: en algunos usuarios, la seguridad queda muy reducida
<coleix> Alguien sabe si hay un programa para instalar cyanogenmod fácilmente en ubuntu? y hacerle root por supuesto
<mimecar> coleix: cyanogen es para teléfonos y tablets
<coleix> mimecar: pero instalarlo usando ubuntu
<mimecar> si tienes el movil rooteado solo necesitas un lector de tarjetas
<coleix> bueno pero un programa que lo ponga root? yo se q en windows hay unos que son sencillos de 1o 3 clicks
<coleix> o depende del modelo?
<mimecar> sabes que perderás la garantía al hacer eso?
<mimecar> en los foros de la rom tendras la forma de hacerlo
<coleix> si pero de modos aqui el soporte al cliente es una m*erda
<mimecar> tu mismo
<coleix> con ubuntu? bueno voy a buscar
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> regrese!
<Decepticon> acabo de regresar y la notebook trate de instalar unas actualizaciones y tengo este error
<Decepticon> error: fallo al obtener http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-37-generic_2.6.32-37.81.i386.deb
<Gargadon> 2.6.32 ya es una version muy antigua
<Gargadon> que version de ubuntu estás utilizando?
<Decepticon> 10.04
<Decepticon> la mejor de todas!
<mimecar> Decepticon: ese archivo no existe
<Decepticon> ok! vale
<Decepticon> dejame ver tratar de habilitar controladores para wifi
<Decepticon> alli necesito internet me inmagino!.
<Decepticon> ahora no puedo habilitar el driver
<fxo_09> hola que tal
<fxo_09> alguien puede responder unas dudas que tengo?
<fxo_09> sobre ubuntu y la lanzadera
<Decepticon> aqui instalando ubuntu 10.04
<Decepticon> q lio!
<Decepticon> pero alli vamos
<mimecar> !ask fxo_09
<kubot> fxo_09: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Decepticon> coño! como activo mi inalambrico
<fzeta> iep!
<fxo_09> resulta que tenia 40gb de ntfs y el resto era para linux (ext3) y me aburri y expandi el ext3...hecho esto todo la memoria ahora es ext 3  (ademas de la swap y la root logicamente) pero ahora no puedo usar firefox desde mi lanzadera... solo lo puedo llamar desde el terminal con sudo firefox
<fxo_09> si lo hago desde la lanzadera me dice que ya esta en uso
<fosco_> fxo_09: no debes usar nunca programas de usuario con sudo, nunca
<Decepticon> codigo en terminal para reprar errores =???
<mimecar> Decepticon: eso no existe
<fosco_> el fallo que tienes ahora precisamente es por haber lanzado firefox con sudo
<mimecar> poner todas las actualizaciones
<Decepticon> chuzo! q paso! como asi =? q se hace parar eso =?
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> sera!
<fxo_09> como lo arreglo pues desinstale firefox y reinstale pero quedo igual
<coleix> Decepticon: para el wifi si en jockey no esta puedes probar ndiswrapper(?), corríjanme si me equivoco.
<mimecar> fxo_09: reinstalar firefox no soluciona nada
<fosco_> fxo_09: antes de decirte como solucionarlo quiero que reflexiones sobre lo que te he dicho
<Decepticon> coleix: ummmbueno
<fosco_> estás seguro de que no vas a usar aplicaciones con sudo?
<Decepticon> coleix: avisame si estas seguro y lo hago
<fxo_09> te capte completamente
<fxo_09> tendre ke estudiar mas el tema del sudo
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> abre un terminal
<fxo_09> pues lo he usado mucho para instalar
<fxo_09> solo pense logico que me serviria para solucionar esto
<fosco_> instalar si, usar programas no
<fxo_09> okas
<fosco_> usar = usuario
<mimecar> Decepticon: ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<fxo_09> ok
<fosco_> salgo 30 segundos
<fxo_09> terminal abierto
<fxo_09> ke escribo?
<coleix> Decepticon: ndiswrapper sirve para instalar los drivers .inf de windows
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> coleix:  ya pase eso! otro mini susto\
<Decepticon> listo tengo mis drivers
<Decepticon> lo otro sera instalar un virtualbox
<fosco__> ok, fxo_09 sigues ahi?
<fxo_09> sip
<fosco__> ok
<fosco__> primero cierra cualquier ventana que tengas de firefox
<fosco__> luego nos aseguramos de que no queda ningun proceso abierto de firefox, ni de usuario ni de root
<fxo_09> listo
<fosco__> sudo killall -9 firefox
<fxo_09> como me aseguro ke no haya nada como root
<fxo_09> ??
<fosco__> <fosco__> sudo killall -9 firefox
<fxo_09> esta solo el xchat abierto
<fxo_09> firefox: proceso no encontrado
<coleix> alguien me puede recordar cual es la pagina de los repos? era launchpad o esa es para los bug?
<fosco__> ok, como se llama tu usuario?
<fxo_09> francisco
<fosco__> sudo chown -R francisco:francisco ~/.mozilla
<fosco__> con eso hacemos q la configuracion de firefox vuelva a pertenecerte y reparamos el daño que haya podido hacer el "sudo firefox"
<fxo_09> solo aparecio denuevo la linea de comando
<fxo_09> ok
<fosco__> ahora comprobamos si ya está solucionado ejecutando firefox desde el terminal
<fxo_09> desde el terminal?
<fosco__> si
<fxo_09> sin sudo... ? como se hace sorry pero en lo ke es lineas de comando me falta mucho
<fosco__> simplemente escribe firefox
<fxo_09> oka
<fxo_09> abrio
<mimecar> fxo_09: has usado más programas normales con sudo?
<fxo_09> nop
<fxo_09> solo firefox
<fxo_09> te puedo preguntar otra cosa?
<fxo_09> pues ahora ke lo recuerdo tengo similar problema con los archivos creados
<fosco__> fxo_09: solucionado, recuerda nunca uses sudo para aplicaciones de usuario, sólo para aplicaciones administrativas
<fxo_09> he tenido ke usar nautilus para modificar documentos
<fxo_09> pues me salen sin permiso de usuario solo root
<fxo_09> no recuerdo haber usado sudo con ellos
<fosco__> no habrás usado sudo nautilus???
<fxo_09> plop
<fxo_09> si
<fxo_09> peguenme baneenme o algo asi
<fosco__> fxo_09: ok, vamos a volvernos a parar en la idea básica
<fosco__> recuerda nunca uses sudo para aplicaciones de usuario, sólo para aplicaciones administrativas
<fxo_09> lo entiendo ahora. no sabia que bastaba con escribir su nombre
<fosco__> vamos a usar la misma solución que antes pero de forma más radical, abre un terminal y ejecuta esto:
<fosco__> sudo chown -R francisco:francisco ~
<fxo_09> pero desde que expandi mi particion que los archivos que descargo me salen sin permiso para modificar y tengo ke ir uno por uno modficandolos y cuando los abri desde nautilus lo hice haciendo uso del comando sudo
<fxo_09> sudo chown -R francisco:francisco ~
<fxo_09> chown: no se puede acceder a «/home/francisco/.gvfs»: Permiso denegado
<fosco__> ok, no hay problema
<fosco__> ahora abre nautilus de forma normal y verás q todos los archivos de tu carpeta son modificables
<fxo_09> exelente tienes toda la razon
<fxo_09> obviamente
<fxo_09> :D
<fosco__> espero que te hayas quedado con la idea
<fxo_09> que me recomiendas empezar a leer/ver para aprender pues leo mucho yo por aki por alla pero no haria mal una guia para estudiar
<fxo_09> no soy informatico pero si autodidacta
<fosco__> guia-ubuntu.org
<fxo_09> si fosco__ te pasaste
<fosco__> algunas cosas estan algo anticuadas, pero como base está bien
<fosco__> y luego mantenerte informado leyendo muchos blogs sobre ubuntu
<fosco__> planetubuntu.es
<fxo_09> ahora mi primo se compro un hp430 con suse11 enterprise
<fxo_09> oka
<fxo_09> alguna recomendacion para el ? mira ke suse11 no es lo mismo ke opensuse y eso me tiene confundido
<Decepticon> programa para progarmar en html5
<fosco__> no se mucho de suse
<Decepticon> asi como bloc de notas en windouss
<fxo_09> ya le dije que se uniera al canal d suse si
<fosco__> Decepticon: bluefish
<fosco__> ah html5, perdon
<Decepticon> si si!
<fxo_09> bueno de todas formas te pasaste fosco__
<fosco__> de nada fxo_09
<fxo_09> solo una consulta
<coleix> pero si es como el bloc de notas el gedit te debe caer perfecto
<fxo_09> conviene que siga el aprendiendo de suse11 o que se cambie a ubuntu?
<Decepticon> coleix:  ok!, tengo q empezar a estudiar html5 hoy
<fxo_09> me salvaste
<fosco__> fxo_09: eso es una decision personal que solo puede tomar él
<fxo_09> oka ;)
<fxo_09> bueno los dejo un rato seguire en este canal si
<Decepticon> hace rato nomvisito una web de canonical
<Decepticon> es para descargar musica pero son artistas independientes\
<Decepticon> no recuerdo el nombre de la web, alguien sabe el nombre=?
<Decepticon> error de  No suitable module for running kernel found
<Decepticon> en la instalacion de virtualbox
<Decepticon> es grave ese error
<fosco_> no es grave
<fosco_> como lo estas instalando?
<Decepticon> terminal
<fosco_> ya, pero como
<fosco_> orden exacta
<Decepticon> sudo apt-get install virtualbox -ose
<Decepticon> alli ahora paso
<fosco_> virtualbox-ose va todo junto
<Decepticon> pro me tiro un mensaje q termino y ejecutar apt-get update para corregir errores
<mimecar> Decepticon: has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<Decepticon> no!
<Decepticon> ya instalo
<Decepticon> voy a instalar windows xq necesito rosetta stone y itunes
<Decepticon> x eso 2 programitas, pero q leche
<Decepticon> quiero salir del todo del windoooos
<mimecar> si no tienes todas las actualizaciones, no instales cosas
<coleix> el itunes no funciona con wine? yo pensaba que si
<Nex4> '
<dabor> Decepticon, esos programas te diria que no los necesitas para nada, busca alternativos
<coleix> yo e usado el rosetta y para mi es bastante bueno
<fernando> hola
<fernando> como estan
<fernando> alguien que programe en gambas2
<Guest13903> necesito ayuda con gambas
<coleix> no logro conseguir un superoneclick pa
<coleix> para ubuntu*
<Decepticon> dabor:  si los necesito, rosetta para estudiar ingles y aleman y itunes para mi ipod de 5G
<coleix> el banshee funciona con el ipod
<Decepticon> todo bien!
<Decepticon> x ahora todoa marcha conel ubuntu 10.04   32 bits Lucyd
<Decepticon> mañana les comentare como me fue
<Decepticon> hablamos
<Decepticon> saludos desde El Istmo de la Diversion
<jorge4> hola wenas
<jorge4> a partir de la 9.10 cuando uso ubuntu en monitor dice fuera de rango y no puedo usarlo ni siquiera en livecd...el otro dia lo puse el livecd en modo nomodeset y pude usar el livecd..la pregunta es si instalo en nomodeset se instala asi...o sea en nomodeset...que dicho sea de paso, no se que es...
<fosco_> nomodeset es una opcion del kernel que se le pasa desde el arranque
<fosco_> nomodeset no se instala
<jorge4> y como podria ponerlo asi....es que en nomodeset si funciona
<jorge4> instalo y luego entro con el livecd en nomodeset...pero como se ponde esta opcion por defecto... No se por que este monitor da problemas ahora...ya te digo que estoy usando la 9.10 y funciona bien
<fosco_> durante la instalacion creo que hay un punto donde puedes decirle que muestre el menu avanzado del grub, ahi lo podrías poner
<fosco_> si no es así siempre puedes añadirlo después
<jorge4> ah ok...le paso al grub para el arranque y el sistema tambien toma estos valores para el kernel?
<jorge4> hay mil foros y cada uno que tiene el monitor fuera de rango dice una cosa diferente y ya estoy liado desde hace 1 mes
<fosco_> es q el monitor fuera de rango puede ser por muchas razones y solucionarse de muchas maneras
<Katarcis> de que estamos hablando
<jorge4> mmm..si eso he leido
<fosco_> lo tuyo es mucho más concreto, sólo debes saber cómo pasar la opcion nomodeset al kernel
<jorge4> monitor fuera de rango desde la 9.10 incluso desde la livecd
<jorge4> a partir de la 9.10 cuando uso ubuntu en monitor dice fuera de rango y no puedo usarlo ni siquiera en livecd...el otro dia lo puse el livecd en modo nomodeset y pude usar el livecd..la pregunta es si instalo en nomodeset se instala asi...o sea en nomodeset...
<gledof> que monitor tienes?
<jorge4> un nefren
<jorge4> LCD
<jorge4> Lo raro es que el nfren este lo he usado desde la 7.04 sin problema y el otro dia fui a actualizar la 9.10 y nada. El livecd no se veia nada despues de seleccionar el idioma...total que se me ocurrio ponerlo F6 y nomodeset y funciono...
<jorge4> osea que la idea es instalar en nomodeset y saber que debo hacer para iniciar luego asi....en la instalacion anterior no veia ni el grub
<fxo_09> me retiro por hoy
<fxo_09> gracias por toda la ayuda!
<logas> hola
<sunyata> \o
<logas> una consulta
<logas> a quien se le puede comentar problemas
<logas> que tengo con mi distro
<mimecar> !ask logas
<kubot> logas: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<NipSarm> alguien sabe como crear archivos iso de un cd?
<fosco_> NipSarm: puedes hacerlo desde el propio brasero
<fosco_> diciendole que cree una imagen y que no la grabe a ningun disco
<logas> la consulta es la siguiente resulta que tengo ubuntu 11.10 y tengo un problema con algunas tipografias que no se pueden ver en el menu de libreoffice al cambiar la letra se ven algunos menus pero no todo por completo.
<fosco_> NipSarm: o aun más rápido y sencillo desde la linea de comandos
<fosco_> logas: no todas las tipografías sirven para el sistema
<fosco_> algunas solo estan pensadas para documentos
<fosco_> usa tipografías tipo "ubuntu" o "droid sans" o "dejavu" y ya verás como todo se ve correctamente
<logas> lo provare
<logas> no funciono solo se ven algunos menus
<fosco_> prueba reiniciando el sistema, no se si libreoffice puede recargar las tipografías en caliente
<logas> si la carga en caliente
<logas> te envio una foto de como se ve el menu
<logas> a lo mejor aclararias algunas dudas
<logas> otro problema que tengo es que libreoffice no me muestra las presentaciones de powerpoint sale la ventana pero la muestra transparente
<Ramir00> mimecar cuando elijo una carpeta sobre el escritorio y hago click derecho y se desplega el menu, no tendria que aparecer una opcion para compartir la carpeta?
<tuxGentoo> como estan por aqui buenas
<tuxGentoo> alguno utiliso LOIC
<tuxGentoo> ?
<tuxGentoo> la idea es lo siguiente tengo 2 maquinas instalados en maquinas virtuales y corriendo el backtrack 5R1 y uno de ellos esta como servidor de paginas con apache el otro pretende hacer un ataque con LOIC de denegacion de servicios y pues no denega el servicio entonces la pregunta es estoy haciendo algo mal o es que se necesitan elevadas catidades de paquetes para que el servicio caioga ?
<tuxGentoo> pregunto aqui por que el back esta echo sobre ubuntu
<mimecar> esos temas escapan del soporte de ubuntu-es
<tuxGentoo> tienes ulgun canal donde pueda preguntar porfa
<tuxGentoo> se que tal vez la pregunta esta formulada mal aqui
<tuxGentoo> pero no encontre otro lugar
<mimecar> el canal de backtrack
<Ramir00> mimecar cuando elijo una carpeta sobre el escritorio y hago click derecho y se desplega el menu, no tendria que aparecer una opcion para compartir la carpeta?
<mimecar> no lo se
<Ramir00> ok
<debsan> Ramir00, usas nautilus ?
<Ramir00> no, en gral
<Ramir00> alt+f2? de esa manera?
<debsan> Ramir00, no entiendo tu pregunta entones
<Ramir00> mejor dejalo asi, es muy muy largo de explicar todo de nuevo, gracias igual
<debsan> Ramir00, ahh recién em conecto perdón. como gustes
<guzman> Buenas cuando en un paquete .deb pone ubuntu maverik o lucid que es la version ?
<fosco_> la version de ubuntu para la que fue creado el paquete
<jm_> guzman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jm_> allí tienes las versiones!
<guzman> ok gracias entonces al estar creado el paquete para esas versiones en concreto lo tendria que compilar el que viene el source para la mia no ?
<fosco_> guzman: es posible que funcione en otras versiones
<fosco_> simplemente se creó pensando en la que indica
<guzman> voy a probar haber si va, si no me buscare como compilarlo
<guzman> antes de istalarlo me pide
<guzman> La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: libavcodec52 (>= 4:0.6-1~)|libavcodec-extra-52 (>= 4:0.6-1~)
<fosco_> pues no puedes
<fosco_> ese mismo paquete no existe en tu distribucion?
<guzman> no
<guzman> la unica solucion que meda es el panda3d-1.7.2.tar.gz
<guzman> que lo tengo que compilar
<guzman> vale, asi que aun compilando un archivo no se asegura que funcione ?
<fosco_> en general si la compilacion funciona el programa funciona
<fosco_> a menos que tenga algun bug, como cualquier programa
<guzman> la compilacion solo da errores sin faltan paquetes no ?
<fosco_> puede dar errores por muchos motivos
<guzman> no hay ninguna aplicacion que te lo compile automaticamente ?
<fosco_> si, el make
<guzman> primero istalo esto no ? sudo apt-get install build-essential
<fosco_> si
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-28
<g4zz> hola buenas noches... saben algún canal q hablen sobre hardware
<g4zz> ??? gracias
<fosco_> /j #hardware
<g4zz> ok
<g4zz> gracias
<guzman> cuando descomprimo luego me meto en la carpeta y pongo ./configure no ?
<fosco_> lo que digan las instrucciones del programa
<fosco_> no hay una única manera de compilar
<guzman> la istalacion si trae dos diferentes da igual la que use no ?
<fosco_> no te entiendo
<guzman> es que me trae dos txt uno pone -MK y el otro -PP
<fosco_> las instrucciones van en un archivo llamado README o INSTALL
<guzman> si pone install-MK y el otro install-PP
<fosco_> ni idea, nunca había visto eso
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> alguien sabria como hacele para poner accesos directos y poderle cambiar el color a las carpetas en xubuntu
<rommel> e leido un par de tutoriales pero ahu no estoi muy entendido para hacerle se me complica
<xangua> arrastra X archivo/directorio mientras presionas Shift rommel
<rommel> ok aver
<rommel> nada xangua
<xangua> al menos eso funciona en gnome rommel
<rommel> quiero por ejlmplo poner un acceso directo del amsn o el vlc?
<rommel> aver shit seria la flecha q apunta arriba verdad?
<xangua> quise decir Alt rommel :P
<rommel> tengo instalado xubuntu
<rommel> ok
<rommel> como seria clik azquiero i alt o clik derecho alt? no lo logro de ninguna manera
<rommel> no se supone q seria como ubuntu
<rommel> clik drecho enviar a escritorio o acer acceso directo a escritorio
<xangua> no, xfce no es como gnome
<xangua> es similar pero diferente, para dudas concretas de xfce en ubuntu tienes #xubuntu y #xubuntu-es rommel
<rommel> ok puede ser q haya una manera para q cambie xfce a gnome?
<rommel> gracias
<xangua> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rommel> xangua:  con esa linea de comando que haria?
<xangua> instalar gnome
<rommel> ok  pesar mucho eso?
<xangua> todas esas preguntas me hacen pensar que no sabes realmente lo que quieres rommel
<rommel> disculpame lo q pasa es q estoi represeguido con la netbook q tengo ahun trabajando
<rommel> solo tiene 4 gb de hd y me quedan libres menos de 700 mg
<rommel> lo que quiero es ponerle u poquito mas ameno el escritorio como poder acerle accesos directos
<rommel> para q esta persona pueda migrar de windows a linus de una manera no tan drastica
<Colo_ar> si rommel mas de eso libre no vas a poder tener, pone el home en una sd de 8 o 16gb asi podes tener un poco mas de espacio libre para bajar archivos
<rommel> me pide que inserte el disco etiquetado xubuntu 10.04.2 lucyd
<rommel> como hago para abortar
<rommel> ...............?
<rommel> puse sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rommel> me pide que ingrese el dc en la unidad de cd y no tengo
<rommel> quiero retroceder l que ise como puedo hacerlo?????'
<rommel> alguien sabe de algun comando para borrar paquetes obsoletos o que no esten sirviendo en el sistema
<rommel> señores consulta esto servira tambien para xubunutu
<rommel> La vida en Deb
<rommel> Actualizar y limpiar paquetes todo en uno con sudo aptitude [ubuntu]
<rommel> dejar un comentario »
<rommel> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo aptitude full-upgrade && sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude autoclean
<guzman> Perdonar alguien saber que significa este error Installing Panda3D into /usr/local
<guzman> Elapsed Time: 0 sec
<guzman> Cannot read built/etc/Config.prc
<guzman> Build terminated.
<rommel> alguien sabe que sicnifica thunar?
<Colo_ar> navegador de archiivos
<rommel> mira te paso esto a ver q opinas
<luis_> Thunar es el administrador de archivos oficial del entorno de escritorio Xfce,
<rommel> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/20226
<rommel> luis y como llego ahi?no manejo para nada xfce
<rommel> es la segunda ves q lo veo y pense q era como gnome
<rommel> pero no
<rommel> quiero hacer accesos directos al amsn vlc,y demas cosas
<rommel> en el escritorio
<luis_> ni idea uso gnome rommel
<rommel> ok gracias
<Colo_ar> abri el navegador de archivos (thunar) y segui los pasos del tuto
<rommel> como se llamaria administrador de configuracion xfce ?
<rommel> ya lo encontre
<rommel> no me sale amigo
<rommel> llego hasta crear el archivo
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> gracias por todo de ygaul manera hasta mañana
<guzman> Nada no hay manera no consigo compilar el panda 3D
<guzman> alguien a compilado alguna vez el panda 3D ?
<xangua> O puedes simplemente añadir el repositorio
<xangua> o también puedes simplemente irte :P
<DavoAL> jajajaj
<seigor35> gusman que version de ubuntu tienes
<seigor35> por lo que veo solo se puede instalar en lucid y maverick
<seigor35> los archivos .deb estan en
<seigor35> http://www.panda3d.org/download.php?platform=ubuntu&version=1.7.2&sdk
<DavoAL> guzman ya salio de la sala =/
<seigor35> ok
<datas> hola
<datas> alguno me puede ayudar con openshot y blender
<datas> me tira un error con el blender
<Triviox> datas: especifica el error y quien sepa seguramente te ayudará
<datas> en Ubuntu 11.10 instale todo de los repos en las otras versiones me andaba
<datas> ok ya lo pongo
<datas> No frame was found in the output from Blender
<datas> mm parece que tengo que poner un blender mas viejo
<seigor35> cheka el canal #blender
<seigor35> http://www.g-blender.org hojala encuentres mas ifo en la pagina y en el canal
<guzman_> buenas
<datas> seigor35, gracias ya lo arregle corre con la 2.56
<datas> no con la mas nueva
<seigor35> ok dee nada
<guzman_> alguien me puede hechar una mano con unos repositorios ?
<seigor35> gusman lo de tu anterior problema con panda 3d los deb estan en http://www.panda3d.org/download.php?platform=ubuntu&version=1.0.3&runtime
<seigor35> y el sdk lo bajas de http://www.panda3d.org/download.php?sdk
<seigor35> para gusman el panda 3d sdk espara desarolladores y el panda3d rutime espa ra instalar el motor y las librerias de este soft http://www.panda3d.org/download.php?platform=ubuntu&version=1.0.3&runtime
<guzman_> W:Failed to fetch http://archive.panda3d.org/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<guzman_> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.panda3d.org/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<guzman_> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.panda3d.org/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<guzman_> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<guzman_> no van los repositorios no encuentra nada
<xangua> significa que no hay paquetes apra oneiric guzman_
<xangua> para*
<guzman_> pero entonces porque aqui si existen ? http://ppa.launchpad.net/panda3d/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<xangua> guzman_: me parece que necesitas leer las instrucciones del ppa, están en negrita 'adding this ppa to your system'
<xangua> guzman_: básicamente con el comando
<xangua> sudo add-apt-repository nombredelppa
<xangua> el nombre del ppa también está en negritas: ppa:panda3d/ppa
<ivedci89-desktop> cagimama02:
<guzman_> nada no me sale soy un puto negado para la informatica
<guzman_> gracias de todas formas
<pucho> XD
<pucho> jajajaj buenisimo
<pucho> jaaaaaaaaaaa
<nanovany> amigos ayuda con mi wifi no funciona !! x(
<nanovany> hola..
<nanovany> hola camaradas
<seidos> \o
<nanovany> ayuda con mi wireless :s no detecta nada, ni siquiera me sale
<nanovany> xD
<seidos> yo puedo probar, pero yo no se si puedo ayudar bien
<seidos> saber los commandos "lscpi"? y "sudo lshw"?
<nanovany> ya lo pus´e
<nanovany> me da el modelo de mi tarjeta
<nanovany> o que se necesita al ingresar eso?
<seidos> si para ver el modelo, y el "lshw" dicen que modulo del kernel o "driver".  en espanol yo no se el palabra para "driver".  conductor?
<seidos> , nanovany
<nanovany> haber pondre el lshw y te paso el pastebin?
<nanovany> http://pastebin.com/AsHLvF42
<nanovany> mira seidos
<seidos> nanovany: y el lspci ?
<seidos> el modelo no esta en lshw
<nanovany> http://pastebin.com/p8tTbH8T
<nanovany> ahi esta seidos
<nanovany> ese es del lspci
<nanovany> he tenido varios problemas, en el 11.10 si reconoce mi wifi, pero al conectar a una red se congela ubuntu
<nanovany> ya probe ubuntu , linux mint, archband, y me hacelo mismo en todas
<nanovany> en el ubuntu 10.10 no se bloquea pero no me reconoce el wifi
<seidos> desculpa, yo no estoy familiar con este modelo "07:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 0032 (rev 01)"
<seidos> nanovany: y "lsmod"?
<nanovany> entonces cual seria el modelo de la tarjeta de red seidos?
<seidos> a, salio
<nanovany> hola
<nanovany> camaradas, no puedo saber cual es el modelo de mi wireless
<nanovany> Atheros Communications Inc device 0032   solo eso me aparece
<nanovany> hola? no hay nadie O.o
<fosco_> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<RamonMiranda> hola, buenas, he instalado un PPA de openshot, un programa para editar video. quiero reinstalarlo porque algo no va bien, pero si le hago apt-get install openshot, me dice que está todo actualizado a la fecha. como podria desinstalarlo y volverlo a instalar por favor?
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall openshot
<fosco_> aunque en general reinstalar un programa no soluciona nada
<RamonMiranda> si, es una mala costumbre de Windows fosco_
<RamonMiranda> es por ir eliminando opciones
<RamonMiranda> he hecho un video con el problema
<RamonMiranda> fosco_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvXtqq5-ZXA&feature=relmfu
<fosco_> prueba lo que te he dicho
<RamonMiranda> fosco_, efectivamente sigue igual
<RamonMiranda> bueno, no he reiniciado
<fosco_> otra cosa que no arregla nada, pero puedes probarlo si quieres
<RamonMiranda> puede ser la libreria mlt?
<RamonMiranda> o la distro de ubuntu que es la 11.04?
<fosco_> pueden ser muchas cosas
<fosco_> la mejor manera de saber es lanzar openshot desde un terminal
<fosco_> esperar a que pete y ver el mensaje que da
<RamonMiranda> fosco_, nada, que no doy con ello. a la lista de pendientes va. gracias por la ayuda
<Decepticon> Buen dia a todos!
<Decepticon> hola!
<Decepticon> tengo una consulta: quiero saber si alguien ha usado rosetta stone en ubuntu 10.04 en adelante o con wine  directo desde el mismisimo Ubuntu =?
<fosco_> no conozco ese programa, que hace?
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> me tuve q desconectar unos instantes
<Decepticon> rosetta stone es un programa la cual el usuario puede aprender diversos idiomas
<Decepticon> Yo por ejem quiero aprender aleman e ingles
<Decepticon> alguien ha probado rosetta stone en ubuntu =?
<Decepticon> buenos dias !
<Decepticon> ayuda con un problema de habilitar un controlador de red
<Decepticon> actualice algo y ahora no puedo usar wifi
<gledof> Mira si cambio algo en la configuracion de la conexion inalambrica, IP, tipo de seguridad o clave
<Decepticon> gledof: no se!.
<Decepticon> la red esta bien xq uso otra pc con conexion inalambrica
<Decepticon> tengo una laptop q la luz esta azul cuando esta conecta y esta anaranjada cuando no lo esta
<Decepticon> y automaticamente de azul se puso anaranjada
<Decepticon> voy a reiniciar haberq sucede
<gledof> Que uses otro PC con conexion wifi no tiene nada que ver con el PC que actualizaste.
<mimecar> gledof: se ha ido hace un rato
<gledof> Verifica que la con. de la conexion en la maquina que actualizaste este correctamente configurada
<fosco_> tu sigue que a lo mejor te oye
<fosco_> :)
<gledof> ;>)
<mimecar> cuanto tiempo sin verte Decepticon
<Decepticon_> Buenas!
<Decepticon_> buenas
<Decepticon_> buen dia!
<Decepticon_> como hago para descargar cosas en canonical =?
<mimecar> ¿en canonical?
<granjero> hola, como les va?
<granjero> como montar un sistema de archivos mac® en ubuntu con permisos de escritura y lectura?
<Decepticon_> mimecar: si! si no se puede bueno creo q debo estar confundido, deb ser gnome
<mimecar> no se que es lo que quieres hacer
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> alguien sabe o ha instalado cosas desde gnome web
<Decepticon> o alguien me puede decir si podia usar el gnome3 en ubntu 10.04 si es posible klaro0?
<dylan66> no es posible
<Decepticon> chuzo<!
<Decepticon> dylan66: ok! otra pregunta, en gnome 3 solo es para ubuntu 11.10 =?
<mimecar> en ubuntu si
<dylan66> si por que esta en los repositorios
<Decepticon> mimecar: chuzo!, ok y q tal es ubuntu 11.10! se puede correr compiz =?
<dylan66> en 1104 habia que agregar un ppa
<mimecar> no he usado compiz
<Decepticon> saben mas o menos cuando sale ubuntu 12 =?
<mimecar> dylan66: si, pero es inesable el repositorio
<dylan66> en mayo
<dylan66> si mimecar
<Decepticon> dylan66: mayo 2012, ok mejor esperare a esa fecha
<mimecar> Decepticon: en esa fecha saldrá una version con errores
<mimecar> pasara un tiempo hasta que se estabilice
<dylan66> esparas a pangolin
<Decepticon> mimecar:  ahhh pero q suerte no!
<Decepticon> mimecar:  entonces cuando sale la version cool, sin errores
<mimecar> LTS tiene más tiempo de actualizaciones
<mimecar> no es que salga con menos errores
<dylan66> no entiendo cual es el dilema Decepticon
<Decepticon> dylan66: hace dias me dieron plomo y + plomo xq dice q tengo q actualizame, etc etc , x errores q tenia, pero ya formatie la pc
<Decepticon> alguien ha usado rosetta stone en linux
<dylan66> y???
<Decepticon> dylan66: y q bueno me aconsejaron eso! pero no les hice caso pero si estoy pensando en otro ubuntu, pense en el 12 pero ya me bajaron de la nube
<dylan66> que ubuntu tenis?
<dylan66> tenias
<dylan66> desde la 10.04 cualquier ubuntu ebeia andar bien
<dylan66> deberia
<Decepticon> dylan66: entonce sme quedocon el mejor ubuntu q ha salido, el 10.04
<Decepticon> dylan66: sabes la web de gnome donde uno saca los wallpapers, iconos, cursores cosas asi
<Decepticon> skins
<mimecar> el mejor ubuntu te está dando muchos problemas...
<dylan66> devianart ahi puedes obtener temas
<dylan66> iconos etc
<Decepticon> devianart!  q es eso=?
<dylan66> y de gnomelook.org tambien
<Decepticon> mimecar: no me esta dando problemas, sino es q instale muchas cosas q no usaba y tenia errores x mi cupa
<Decepticon> culpa
<Decepticon> esa es la web cool!
<Decepticon> gracias dylan66
<dylan66> denada
<Decepticon> dylan66:  sabes como virtualizo una unidad de cd o dvd en mi notebook
<Decepticon> no tengo unidad de dvd
<dylan66> no entiendo lo que quieres hacer
<dylan66> virtualizar un sistema operativo?
<Decepticon> osea correr algo en una unidad de cd pero no puedo xq no tengo unidad de cd
<dylan66> parece imposible
<Decepticon> no!
<dylan66> conecta una unidad con un cable usb
<Decepticon> dylan66:  OSEA Q LA COMPU LEA UN ISO Y CREA Q SEA DESDE UN CD
<Decepticon> sorry
<dylan66> ahhhhhh
<dylan66> eso si
<Decepticon> necesito ver un programa pero para eso me pide disk ejecute desde unidad de dvd y no lo tengo
<dylan66> puedes cargar la iso para que se ejecute al arranque del disco duro con unetbootin
<dylan66> si es livecd
<dylan66> o virtualizar con virtualbox
<Emerling> Decepticon, hasta dodne se si copiaste la ISO la monta como una unidad mas,la cual podria sutilizar tal cual CD/DVD
<dylan66> siquieres puedes ver sus archivos eso si
<dylan66> como dice Emerling
<Decepticon> ok!
<Emerling> Decepticon, de echo a veces yo em equicoco y le doy doble click a una iso, y sas en segundos esta montada sola,
<Decepticon> ejem, si quiero usar need for speed usa crack, bueno ese crack debe corer desde cd pero como no tengo unidad de cd
<Decepticon> como hago!
<Emerling> pues mota la iso tal cual te indique,
<dylan66> si quieres corerr la iso haz lo que te dije anteriormente
<Decepticon> en rosetta stone me pide correr cd para q abra el software pero no tengo la fu#&/ unidad
<Emerling> si sua virtualbox luegodebes agregar la unidad montada en la configuracionde virtualbox
<Decepticon> la idea no era usar virtual box
<Decepticon> pero ni modo
<Decepticon> si no existe otra opcion, ni modo
<dylan66> lee mas arriba
<Emerling> bueno, para montar la iso no necesitas sino darle dole click
<dylan66> la opcion de unetbootin
<Emerling> y estara montada, peor si usas un programa para windows, pues deberas emular o virtualizar
<Decepticon> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! chuzo instalar windouss q pereza
<Decepticon> hasta cuando con ese sistema, itunes la misma cosa
<Decepticon> me siento frustrado
<Decepticon> escuchare : Te llore todo un rio - Mana
<Emerling> Decepticon,  si lo que deseas es montar una unidad mas con el contenidode una ISO, pues como te dije al darle doble click s emontara, o darle click derecho y en el menu contextual escoger montar unidad,
<Emerling> ahora sies funcional para loq eu rpetendes, alli si no se
<Emerling> la unidad se monta y facilmente
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> vere como hago
<Decepticon> tratare de instalar rosetta stone
<Decepticon> haber
<Decepticon> ya les digo
<dylan66> su nick lo dice todo
<Decepticon> alguien q sepa de rosetta stone en ubuntu
<Decepticon> me voy a volver loco
<mimecar> Decepticon: manda un correo a la empresa del programa y que te ayuden
<Decepticon> chuzo me van a pedir serial del producto si lo compre
<Decepticon> q va!
<Ramir00> en 11.10 eliminaro el system monitor?
<Gnomo> hola
<Gnomo> necesito instalar freetalk.tar.gz lo unico es descomprimir lo demas nose :S
<mimecar> lee las instrucciones para compilar ese programa
<mimecar> no está el programa en los repositorios?
<Gnomo> man, eso esta en ingles
<mimecar> el programa no está en los repositorios?
<Gnomo> prefiero instalar a mano
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que leer las instrucciones en inglés
<mimecar> si está en los repositorios es mejor que lo instales por ahí
<Gnomo> no lo esta
<khalid> como puedo saber de donde esta la persona que hbla con migo en facebook
<Gnomo> ?
<Decepticon> gente ayuda
<Decepticon> en wine no me quiere abrir varias cosas de windows
<xangua> no todos los programas de windows van a correr en wine Decepticon
<Decepticon> no! pero ante si
<Gnomo> hmm
<Decepticon> ejm, emulador de nintendo64
<Decepticon> no lo corre
<Decepticon> el rosetta stone antes xlo menos lo instalaba ahora no
<Decepticon> ya les digo el error
<Decepticon> cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/sara/Descargas/setup Project64 1.6.exe or           /home/sara/Descargas/setup Project64 1.6.exe.zip, and cannot find /home/sara/Descargas/setup Project64 1.6.exe.ZIP, period.
<mimecar> Gnomo: tendrás que traducir las instrucciones o buscar alguna web que las tenga en castellano
<Decepticon> es ese!
<Gnomo> pff
<mimecar> Decepticon: mira si ese programa está soportado en wine
<Decepticon> tambien sale esto!
<Decepticon> The file '/home/sara/Descargas/setup Project64 1.6(2).exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Decepticon> no puedo creer, corre final fantasy y no corre un simple emulador de nintendo 64
<Decepticon> q cañallada
<mimecar> Decepticon: tu sistema es de 64 bits?
<Decepticon> 32 bits
<mimecar> entonces no tiene sentido que pongas archivos de 64 bits
<xangua> y has intentado marcarlo como ejecutable como Te Dice El Mensaje¿
<Decepticon> como asi! es de 64 bits
<Decepticon> pero q suerte la mia fu&/()=
<Decepticon> bajare otro! haber con q me sale ahora
<mimecar> esos archivos no son de roseta?
<Decepticon> no! son otra cosa para probar el wine
<Decepticon> estoy a punto de quitarlo
<Decepticon> e inatlar otra vez
<mimecar> wine soporta ese programa?
<Decepticon> no se!
<xangua> ...
<Decepticon> estoy intentandolo!, ademas pongo emulador etc etc de 32 bits
<Decepticon> me sale este error:
<Decepticon> Archive:  /home/sara/Descargas/Project64_1.6.exe [/home/sara/Descargas/Project64_1.6.exe]   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on   the last disk(s) of this archive. zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/sara/Descargas/Project64_1.6.e
<Decepticon> me rindo! wine no sirve para eso
<Decepticon> emulador para nin tendo 64 =???? alguien sabe 1 bueno, bonito y q no tenga errores
<mimecar> busca en el centro de software o en google
<Decepticon> ya funciona rosetta stone
<Decepticon> pero me pide inserte el cd para los idiomas
<Decepticon> alguien sabe agregar unidad de cd en wine
<Decepticon> =???
<mimecar> no
<Decepticon> chuzo y ahora como emulo un cd en mi pc
<dylan66> Decepticon, eres una chica?
<Decepticon> dylan66:  obvio q no!
<Decepticon> xq!
<fosco__> Decepticon, abre un terminal y ejecuta winecfg
<fosco__> quizá eso te ayude
<Decepticon> eso lo hice pero abre el wine
<dylan66> por que el home decia sara
<fosco__> winecfg tiene que abrir un cuadro de diálogo donde puedes configurar muchas cosas de wine
<Decepticon> dylan66: Sara es mi compu
<Decepticon> he vivido con ella hace 2 años
<Decepticon> asi q rosetta stone me pide agregar idioma le doy y me pide agregar idima desde cd
<noehija> miércoles, 28 de diciembre de 2011
<xangua> ¿¿
<Decepticon> nadie alguna vez ha agregado una unidad de cd en ubuntu
<Decepticon> no puede ser!
<Decepticon> yo xq soy novato y estoy aprendiendo
<fosco__> nunca he necesitado hacer eso
<mimecar> crea una máquina virtual
<Decepticon> mimecar:  no quiero usar windouuussss,
<Decepticon> odio windouuss es una basura
<Decepticon> vere q hago!
<Decepticon> voya comer
<mimecar> pues quieres poner un programa de windows
<Decepticon> alli ale algo
<Decepticon> voy almorzar hace hambre
<mimecar> tienes que ser coherente
<Decepticon> saludos
<Decepticon> mimecar:  hay q hacerle la guerra a windoussss
<Decepticon> mejor dejarse
<mimecar> entonces no uses programas de windows
<jorge> hace poco actualice el kernel a 3.0.0-14-generic en un sistema amd64 y desconfiguro el audio del mismo q es intel cantiga hdmi en un sistema ubuntu 11.10 e googleado y nada alguna ayuda al respecto ?
<mimecar> el kernel es el que lleva ubuntu?
<jorge> actualizo via apt
<jorge> el problema es q ahora solo tengo audio analógico
<jorge> y vía jack
<jorge> borro el driver HDA intel
<jorge> y no se como reconfigurar
<Decepticon> viva el año nuevo
<mimecar> tienes actualizaciones pendientes?
<Decepticon> me acaban d informar q en el trabajo estaremos libre
<Decepticon> 31 1 y 2 de enero
<Decepticon> fiesta y + fiesta
<jorge> nada relevante
<jorge> estuve leyendo como configurar y ejecute el alsamixer q m dice cual es el chip de audio
<mimecar> reinstala el metapaquete de ubuntu
<jorge> pero no consigo especificaciones para modificar el .conf correspondiente
<dylan66> para reconfigurar alsa
<dylan66> ejcute alsaconf
<jorge> como reinstaló el meta ?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jorge> caramba se olle como reinstalar todo el entorno de las X eso ?
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> si usas gnome te faltaran unos pocos paquetes
<jorge> creo q por hay lei q debo reinstalar el alsabase y el common antes del desktop
<jorge> ni modo tendre q hacerlo
<jorge> cuales paquetes pueden faltar ?
<mimecar> no lo se, depende de si has quitado programas
<Decepticon> una pregunta
<Decepticon> si tengo un fichero q es
<Decepticon> rosetta english
<Decepticon> el terminal como lee el espacio entre rosetta  y english
<Decepticon> dice fichero no encontrado
<Decepticon> no existe
<mimecar> ponlo entre " "
<Decepticon> ""
<Decepticon> rosetta""english
<Decepticon> asi=?
<mimecar> ponlo entre " " el nombre
<Decepticon> como seria
<Decepticon> me enrrede!
<mimecar> "nombre ...."
<Decepticon> ofi
<Decepticon> ok! entendi
<Decepticon> ya salio
<Decepticon> dios esta largo la direccion
<noehija> hy algun modo de exigir a ubuntu a retrasar un año el reloj???
<noehija> m4v:
<noehija> deavid:
<noehija> debsan:
<mimecar> noehija: cambia tu mismo la fecha
<noehija> mimecar:  es que se vuelve a actualizar sola...
<mimecar> por curiosidad, para que quieres tener mal la fecha?
<noehija> tengo un notebook de los que entregaron en argentina a estudiantes.
<noehija> netbook perdon
<noehija> y el 31 se vence la fecha del chip TPM
<mimecar> chip TPM?
<noehija> es una proteccion contra robos y eso...
<noehija> en realidad es para joderle la vida a los alumnos
<xangua> !lengua | noehija
<kubot> noehija: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<noehija> esta incorporado en el bios y no deja iniciar
<noehija> *complicarle la vida a los alumnos.   Vale xangua??????????
<mimecar> desactiva la sincronizacion de la hora, pero es un poco chapucero
<noehija> si eso lo he hecho...
<Gnomo> alguien sabe como instalar un paquete de tar.gz
<mimecar> Gnomo: leyendo las instrucciones
<noehija> hay un programilla "theftdeterrent" que es quien actualiza la sincronizacin de la proteccion con la red de la escuela al chip TPM pero ahora la escuela en estas fechas esta cerrada!, se entiende?
<Gnomo> la traduccion de de google es malo
<Decepticon> jajaja
<Decepticon> si en serio
<Decepticon> traduccion es malo!
<Gnomo> lo ven
<mimecar> Gnomo: pon las instrucciones en pastebin
<noehija> Gnomo:    desempaqueta y toma el .sh y ejecutalo
<Decepticon> pastebin, buen web
<mimecar> noehija: .tar.gz puede ser cualquier cosa
<Gnomo> ok
<noehija> ah
<Decepticon> asi no jodes tanto al grub
<Decepticon> cual es el nombre del programa robot q hay!,   parece supervisor
<Decepticon> el del canal
<noehija> el theftdeterrent actualiza la fecha tambien, asi que lo bloquie o sea, le quite los derechos de ejecucion... pero la fecha sigue actualizandose igual-....
<noehija> asi que no se que onda.
<noehija> mimecar:
<Gnomo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/786016/
<mimecar> si está en la bios no le puedes quitar derechos de ejecucion
<mimecar> Gnomo: tienes que compilar ese programa
<noehija> el theftdeterrent es un programa, el TPM es un chip
<mimecar> instala build-essential y las dependencias que te aparezcan en el archivo
<noehija> el theftdeterrent sincroniza al chip!
<Gnomo> ok
<mimecar> noehija: si el chip tiene un reloj en tiempo real no podras hacer nada
<xangua> freetalk está en los repositorios de oneiric Gnomo
<noehija> o sea....   que se !"#%$"#&#$"#$ profesores y alumnos y gobierno tambien
<jorge> noehija: sabes cual es el chip de bios
<jorge> ?
<noehija> bueno mimecar gracias...
<noehija> TPM jorge
<Gnomo> por cierto como instalo el build-essential?
<mimecar> abres el centro de software y lo pones
<Gnomo> ok
<mimecar> Gnomo: has leído lo que te ha puesto xangua?
<noehija> ah mimecar y si hago un comando para apagar en el que este incluido cambiar la fecha ?
<noehija> se puede pero no se bine como
<noehija> *bien
<mimecar> noehija: depende de lo que haga ese chip, si pone la hora al encender el equipo no te sirve
<noehija> hago un archivo.sh
<Gnomo> esta listo, no no lo lei ¬¬
<noehija> claro es que no es instantaneo... se ve que la actualizacion de la fecha es con internet mimecar
<noehija> tarda desde el inicio a la actualizacion
<Gnomo> instale el build-essential :P
<mimecar> Gnomo: que version de ubuntu tienes
<Gnomo> 11.10
<noehija> cómo como cambio la fecha desde la terminal???
<Decepticon> Gnomo:  mi + sentido pésame!
<Decepticon> el peor ubuntu q he visto!
<mimecar> has comprobado que el programa no esté en el repositorio?
<mimecar> Decepticon: no seas tan pesado
<Gnomo> no es para tanto ademas tengo una super maquina :P
<mimecar> la 10.04 es perfecta para ti, usala entonces
<Decepticon> mimecar:  digo la verdad!, no es insulto, mala vibra o jodedera, es la verdad
<Decepticon> ya lo instale lo testie y basura
<Decepticon> mimecar:  decepcionado de ese ubuntu
<mimecar> estas dicioendo que esa versión es la peor que has visto
<mimecar> la única diferencia respecto a las anteriores es que tenga unity
<Gnomo> bueno algun dia quiero hacerlo con arch linux :D
<Ramir00>  m4v estas?
<Gnomo> es un os de lo mejor :D
<noehija> Decepticon te comprendo pero deber tener en cuenta que quienes lo prepararon buscaron hacer un buen trabajo y por respeto deberia ser suficiente decir, no me gusto. punto.
<Gnomo> perdon digo distro
<noehija> ya vengo mim
<noehija> mimecar:
<mimecar> Gnomo: te estas complicando tu solo con freetalk
<Decepticon> noehija: eso como q t dolio, normal, sino es q mejorar no empeorar, si ya tienes algo bueno mejoralo, no le pongas figuritas xq sino te dañas la progarmacion
<mimecar> Decepticon: entonces no actualizarás a las siguientes versiones verdad?
<Decepticon> hay q tener mucho cuidado con eso
<Decepticon> mimecar:  no! x lo q me digeron en la mañana, estoy feliz con mi ubuntu 10.04 lucyd, bien orgulloso d ello.
<Decepticon> mimecar:  esperare ser julio 2012 haber como hallan testeado ubuntu 12
<Ramir00> mimecar desactivando las firewalls de ubuntu y seven logre entrar a las carpetas compartida y elimine que windows no pida contraseña, pero la coneccion es inestable anda cuando quiere, y no se puede cargar los archivos de las carpetas compartidas todo va muy lento
<Decepticon> si es mejor q el 10.04 me cambio
<Gnomo> ahora mismo lo estoy leendo pero no entiendo jota lo que dice
<Decepticon> obvio sino
<noehija> yo tambien lo he probado y soy solo un usuario de ubuntu, pero es suficiente decir "no me gusto" y esta ultima aclaracion tuya. "sino es q mejorar no empeorar, si ya tienes algo bueno mejoralo"
<Decepticon> fuiel con ubuntu 10.04
<noehija> Decepticon:
<mimecar> Decepticon: la 10.04 tiene un ciclo de vida que acabará en un par de años
<Decepticon> noehija:  si! quiten unity
<noehija> soy fiel tambien a mi 10.04
<Ramir00> offtopic?
<mimecar> Ramir00: de manual
<Decepticon> noehija: si quitan unity creéme, +  de 4 en el mundo seran felices
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<noehija> no me gusto unity
<Ramir00> eso de gusto es offtopic me parece
<Decepticon> kubot: pero si es ubuntu! relajate.
<kubot> Decepticon: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Decepticon> kubot: solo sabe decir eso jajajaja
<noehija> kubot calmate... somos libres querido jajjajajaja
<Decepticon> ubuntu 10.04 el mejor
<Ramir00> mimecar leiste lo que te escribi?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> Decepticon: noehija kubot es un programa
<Ramir00> no tiene solucion
<noehija> ya lo se Decepticon
<mimecar> Decepticon: la discusion de "mi version es mejor" es mejor pasarlo a offtopic
<noehija> por ello el jajajajaja
<Decepticon> mimecar:  relajense, ni q estuviera hablando d windoussss
<Decepticon> jajajaja
<Decepticon> normal
<Ramir00> que pesao
<Decepticon> haber! alguien ya sabe como poner unidad virtual de cd
<mimecar> Decepticon: este canal es para soporte
<Ramir00> son los dos
<mimecar> Decepticon: ya te lo ha dicho fosco__ esta tarde
<Gnomo> creo que es ./configure luego make y por ultimoo hmm make install no?
<Gnomo> pff
<Ramir00> Gnomo eso nunca funciona
<mimecar> Gnomo: si
<Ramir00> nunca me funciono a mi
<Ramir00> :)
<Gnomo> :O
<Gnomo> haber si sera verdad...
<Decepticon> mimecar:  ya lo encontre, x eso! acetoneiso2
<Ramir00> para grabar?
<Gnomo> wtf... tiene razon no anda el make y menos el make install :S
<Ramir00> lo tengo instalado, pero no recuerdo para que lo instale
<mimecar> Gnomo: te han salido errores con el ./configure ?
<Gnomo> si
<mimecar> Gnomo: tienes que corregir los errores
<mimecar> o instalar de los repositorios el programa
<Gnomo> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/freetalk-3.2$ ./configure
<Gnomo> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<Gnomo> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<Gnomo> checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p
<Gnomo> checking for gawk... no
<Ramir00> jua
<Decepticon> Gnomo: q problema tienes=?
<mimecar> Gnomo: dentro de un minuto podras hablar
<Decepticon> bloquearon a Gnomo!
<mimecar> Decepticon: se ha bloqueado el solo
<Decepticon> como asi=?????
<mimecar> Gnomo: estas silenciado
<mimecar> dentro de un rato podras jablar
<mimecar> hablar
<noehija1> hasta no se actualizó
<mimecar> Decepticon: por pegar mucho texto
<Decepticon> no entendi!
<noehija1> ahora si
<Decepticon> ok! ta bobo!
<Gnomo> pero como es que puede leerme?
<mimecar> Gnomo: no han salido tus mensajes
<Decepticon> como es el web para pegar texto, siempre se me olvida
<Nax> Decepticon: pastebin
<Nax> !pastebin Decepticon
<kubot> Decepticon: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Gnomo> oh entiendo
<mimecar> Gnomo: no acabas antes instalando el programa de los repositorios?
<Decepticon> eso!
<Decepticon> si! es q se me olvida, es mesquino, jajaja
<Decepticon> kubot:  eres inteligente! sabes decir varias cosas
<kubot> Decepticon: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<xangua> Decepticon: lo dice el topic cada vez que entras al canal
<Decepticon> wikipedia 2 jaja
<mimecar> tienes la version 3.2-10 en los repositorios de oneiric
<Decepticon> donde dice paste.ubuntu.com
<Decepticon> daemon tools es compatible con wine =?
<Nax> Decepticon: no, puedes usar acetoneiso para eso.
<mimecar> Decepticon: winecfg
<Gnomo> pensaba instalar otros programas como uzbl irssi y moc en paquete por que si tengo que descargarlos seria ya teniendo los archivos en la mano :D
<mimecar> lee lo que te ponern
<mimecar> Gnomo: crees que no vas a tener que descargar paquetes para compilar?
<Decepticon> mimecar:  coño! no sirve! ya esta x defecto
<Decepticon> necoio pelao!
<Gnomo> Zzz
<Gnomo> :S
<mimecar> Decepticon: el traductor de frases esta de vacaciones
<Decepticon> =??' ;)
<mimecar> no entiendo lo que escribes
<Decepticon> = digo!
<Decepticon> no corre daemons tools en wine
<Nax> Decepticon: dja d akortar plbrs
<Decepticon> q suerte la mia
<Nax> y uxr smbols
<Nax> o algo asi =P
<Decepticon> Nax: q teien de malo
<Nax> Decepticon: que no se te entiende
<Decepticon> Q tiene de malo=?
<Decepticon> ahh!
<Decepticon> q significa esto para ti:   =
<Nax> Decepticon: ....
<Decepticon> o esto:    + o -
<Gnomo> lol
<Decepticon> no entiendes=?
<Decepticon> no puede ser!
<mimecar> no
<Decepticon> chuzo! increible
<Decepticon> =   es igual
<Decepticon> + o -  ,  es mas o menos
<Decepticon> simple, sencillo, fácil
<mimecar> no tengo que suponer lo que quieres decir
<mimecar> si no quieres escribir palabras
<Gnomo> lol
<Nax> Decepticon: Tu teclado tiene las letras para escribir "mas" y "menos" en tu teclado
<Ramir00> necesito un progama que se usa para detectar perdedores, no recuerdo el nombre
<Nax> Decepticon: por que no las usas?
<Nax> Ramir00: ....
<Decepticon> Ramir00:  jajajajjaja, fue buena
<Decepticon> Nax: normal, tengo mucho q escribir
<Nax> Ramir00: Se llama "Ramiro detector"
<Nax> =P
<Decepticon> ahorro tiempo con simbolos
<Decepticon> Nax:  si te pongo algo asi: $&"?=),  alli si te comprendo
<Decepticon> Ramir00: no te dejes brother ! q paso alli!
<Nax> Decepticon: v05 3n73nd35 3s70?
<xangua> Decepticon: para ya
<Decepticon> Nax: correcto, algo asi!
<Decepticon> xangua: de q =?
<Decepticon> xangua: Yo no he hecho nada, solo soy un simple usuario!
<Nax> Decepticon: Escribir asi!!
<Nax> no respetes tildes, solo no uses "simbolos" para escribir!
<Decepticon> Nax: si! eso, simbolos q no se entiendan
<Decepticon> por lo menos ! normal
<Ramir00> Nax ubuntu no detecta windows7 cuando uso samba
<Decepticon> fallo laprueba
<gourmet> Deceptico por eso mismo mereces ser baneado
<Nax> Ramir00: y vos venis a pasarte por buenito? que te ayude otro, ni ganas con vos!
<Decepticon> Ramir00: mal configuracion, eso me paso
<Decepticon> hazlo de nuevo desde 0
<Ramir00> Decepticon, anulaste los firewalls?
<Goku> Ramir00: hi :D
<Decepticon> Ramir00:  si!
<Decepticon> para la bajada,
<Decepticon> bloqueaba la transaccion
<Ramir00> Decepticon solo eso?
<Ramir00> anulaste que windows te pida contraseña?
<Ramir00> no eliminsaste el windows live esential?
<Decepticon> no!
<Decepticon> yo tenia un tutorial, no lo tengo pero si me comi un pequeño paso y no habia desabilitado el firewall de windows
<Decepticon> espera q me llaman para algo, segun mi sub jefe es bueno
<carlosubuntu__> hola, no me  aparece que me funcione el corrector ortografico de libreoffice, es como si no existiese
<Ramir00> tenes que instalar el diccionario
<Ramir00> o algo asi
<carlosubuntu__> cual es el paquete?
<coleix> carlosubuntu__: eso se instalan automaticamente pero es myspell o aspell no estoy seguro
<carlosubuntu__> aspell (1)           - interactive spell checker
<carlosubuntu__> ¿?¿?
<xangua> carlosubuntu__: instalaste el lenguaje que uses en el soporte de idiomas¿
<carlosubuntu__> claro
<Decepticon> q dia hoy!
<Decepticon> rosetta no me funciono
<Decepticon> la miss Panama si!
<Decepticon> jajajajaja
<Decepticon> nos vemos q voy a tomarme muchas fotos con la miss Panama y Puerto Rico, estan muy lindas
<Decepticon> saludos
<carlosubuntu__> 0_o
<Goku> :D
<coleix> alguien a probado ubuntu tweak? para ver si hay un cambio que recomienden
<esmirlin> chicos cuando hago "su" en la consola me pide una contraseña, pongo la mía y dice que no es válida :S
<Goku> tiene que llevar sudo delante
<Goku> sudo su.
<esmirlin> ahh guay
<esmirlin> también tengo otro problema
<satonio> si pones su a secas la contraseña que pide es la de root
<esmirlin> he instalado la version 7 de java de oracle
<esmirlin> satonio: y la del root no coincide con la mía¿?
<satonio> no tiene por que
<esmirlin> el caso es que cuando intento abrir jdownloader me dice: java permission denied :S
<mimecar> es mejor usar sudo antes que su
<godofredo> coleix que es ubuntu tweak?
<satonio> mimecar, cuales son sus ventajas?
<mimecar> después del comando vuelves a ser un usuario normal
<coleix> godofredo un programa que deja modificar unity un poco, personalizarlo como quien dice
<mimecar> y con sudo su sigues como root
<esmirlin> mimecar: alguna idea respecto a lo del java¿?
<satonio> ok
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo estas ejecutando?
<esmirlin> esto es lo que me dice desde la terminal tanto como root como usuario normal exec: 64: java: Permission denied
<esmirlin> pues de forma normal: jdownloader (en la terminal)
<mimecar> ejecutas el .jar directamente?
<esmirlin> y para instalarlo hice estos pasos : http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<mimecar> esmirlin: por qué no usas la version de Java de Ubuntu?
<godofredo> coleix yo no tengo unity en ubuntu , me serviria igual para personalizarlo?
<esmirlin> me dijeron que había programas que sólo funcionan con la versión de oracle, así que instalé esa diréctamente
<mimecar> ubuntu en un futuro desinstalara el JDK de Oracle y pondrá la version libre
<mimecar> de que forma ejecutas jdownloader?
<coleix> godofredo algunas cosas si pero el programa es mas para unity creo
<esmirlin> mimecar: pues lo suelo hacer a través del lanzador de unity, pero como no abría pues lo intenté desde la terminal y me dice lo que he pegado
<mimecar> ya
<ferbombo> OpenJDK para todos!!!
<mimecar> que pones en la consola para lanzar el programa
<esmirlin> mimecar: jdownloader a secas
<mimecar> no ejecutas el archivo .jar o .sh ?
<esmirlin> mimecar:  es que no sé dónde se encuentra
<mimecar> ¿como has instalado jdownloader?
<godofredo> coleix recientemente has descubierto alguna aplicacion novedosa o interesante para ubuntu que merezca la pena usar?
<esmirlin> sudo apt-get install jdownlader
<mimecar> está en los repositorios?
<ferbombo> sino, jdownloader se bajar por la web y se ejecuta el .JAR del programa. Abre igual
<Ramir00> esmirlin tenes como 1gb de ram? el jdownlader consume mucho
<esmirlin> tengo 8
<Ramir00> :)
<godofredo> coleix ya sea fuera o dentro de los repos de ubuntu?
<esmirlin> mimecar: un ppa de terceros
<coleix> godofredo yo soy relativamente con ubuntu asi que la mayoria jejeje
<Ramir00> esmirlin que es para bajar juegos?
<coleix> nuevo*
<mimecar> no se lo que has descargado
<mimecar> busca el archivo .jar y ejecutalo directamente
<esmirlin> mimecar: dónde se instalan las aplicaciones en ubuntu¿?
<coleix> godofredo: lo que si es que me la paso revisando http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/category/app/ a ver si veo algo bueno
<mimecar> en diferentes carpetas
<godofredo> quiero aportes de los users sobre aplicaciones nada conocidas para ubuntu y que resulten del todo ineditas para la mayoria
<mimecar> intenta con whereis jdownloader
<esmirlin> Ramir00: para megaupload sobre todo
<ferbombo> http://jdownloader.org/download
<Ramir00> esmirlin, pero no te alcanza con el de firefox?
<godofredo>  a mi me gusta mas tucan que jdownloader lo veo complicado de usar
<Ramir00> es rapido
<esmirlin> Ramir00: es mucho más cómodo
<coleix> jdownloader es un gestor de descarga?
<godofredo> y tucan para lo que lo quiero es el unico que uso
<esmirlin> coleix: sip, es genial
<godofredo> y por algo sera si lo llevo usando durante mucho tiempo en ubuntu
<coleix> mucho problema para instalar un gestor, yo siempre uso el complemento de firefox downloadthemall!
<godofredo> coleix yo tambien lo tengo pero nunca lo use para los megaload , se puede usar con ellos?
<coleix> se esta yendo offtopic pero yo lo e usado en megaupload sin problemas aunque si hay pags donde no sirve como filesonic
<godofredo> coleix cuidado con offtopic que alli banean mucho a los users
<mimecar> godofredo: no se banea por un poco de offtopic
<godofredo> no solo por pregutar ya les basta para hacerlo sin mas
<mimecar> claro, los bans son totalmente arbitrarios (los usuarios son siempre inocentes)
<godofredo> claro friamente sin motivo alguno te banean es la costumbre
<mimecar> un ban puede ser directo si un usuario se salta un ban que tenía puesto
<pr0p05al> hey, somo podria yo en ubuntu montarme mi propio dns server de manera local?
<godofredo> me reclaman me voy que el baneo no os acompañe ---bye
<pr0p05al> algún pograma para esto?
<mimecar> pr0p05al: puedes montarte un servidor, pero realmente te hace falta?
<godofredo> algun programa antibaneo??
<mimecar> godofredo: comportarse
<coleix> :)
<pr0p05al> hombre no es algo de vida o muerte pero si me interesaría hacermelo
<pr0p05al> tiene sus pros no?
<mimecar> cuantos equipos tendras en tu red?
<mimecar> puedes intentar configurar bind
<pr0p05al> tengo 2, oki lo intentaré, que es bind un programa?
<mimecar> un servidor
<pr0p05al> ok, no tengo que instalarlo en el router o si?
<mimecar> no, tu tendrás un equipo que ejecutará el servidor
<mimecar> y los otros equipos se conectaran a ese
<pr0p05al> bien! mas o menos es lo que quiero, pues intentaré probar este programa
<mimecar> es entretenido de configurar
<pr0p05al> lo
<pr0p05al> las ips hay que ponerlas automaticamente o tienes que ir una por una añadiendona, quiero decir, si viene con algunas ya añadidas
<mimecar> como mínimo cachearás un rango
<mimecar> no he usado esa clase de servidores
<coleix> hay bastantes guias en internet de como montarlo
<pr0p05al> bien! oye y que pro tendría esto? se que si mucha gente lo hace alguno tiene que tener no?, otra cosa, mi router tiene asignada una dns, porque en mi pc yo me fijo y la dns que le llega automatica es la ip del router
<pr0p05al> 192.168.0.1, esa
<mimecar> pr0p05al: tus equipos tendran que usar las dns que les de el servidor
<mimecar> o usar unas como principales y otras como secundarias
<coleix> quieres un dns para el router o montar un servidor?
<pr0p05al> no, quiero montar un server, pero me preocupa que aunque le asigne la local a los pcs alfinal pase por la que tiene el router
<mimecar> en DNS solo traduce los nombres por IP's
<mimecar> si usas tu servidor puedes "bloquear" las dns del router
<pr0p05al> vale, grax
<Decepticon> Decepticon de vueltaq
<Decepticon> q xopa gente! ,  todo bien!
<punkmexic> saludos
<Decepticon> tengo una duda, tengo internet full y libre en el departamento pero un amigo con windouzzz puede ver youtube pero yo no
<Decepticon> el me dice q esta todo desbloqueado
<Decepticon> esa es la unica web qno puedo entrar, puede ser configuracion de ip o q puede ser!
<xangua> o porque no tienes el flashplugin de adobe
<coleix> que sale cuando entras a youtube?
<Decepticon> no! no me deja entrar, conexion perdida, algo asi, ver internet etc etc
<Decepticon> hasta en paginas xxx puedo entrar pero youtube no!
<fxo_09> Hola que tal gente estoy formateando un pc y borre el boot del disco... use las lineas de comando de gparted grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 y solo me dice command not found esto desde el user@debia:~$ de la terminal de GParted.... alguna asesoria porfa!!!
<fxo_09> por mas ke leo no encuentro solucion asi ke he vuelto a molestar aqui
<Decepticon> fxo_09: formateaste desde 0 o q hiciste=?
<fxo_09> desde gparted formatee todo el disco excepto dos particiones
<Decepticon> ok! y lo q formateaste estaba el sistema operativo!
<fxo_09> una al principio (boot) y otra al final (recovery) pero cuando no me pesco el win7 que me pidieron instalar alli borre la particion (boot) y me tira error asi ke cree una primera particion y con opciones boot todo desde gparted pero ahora me dice bootmgr
<Decepticon> chuzo
<fxo_09> estoy consciente de lo que paso pero no se como recuperar para que bootee un cd de win7 o de ubuntu por cualquier cosa :/
<Decepticon> lomejor es formates nuevamente esa particion e instalada lo q necesitas
<Decepticon> usa un memory USB con ubuntu
<Decepticon> haber q sale
<fxo_09> he leido las lineas de comando de gparted para reinstalar el GRUB pero nada
<Decepticon> umm! intenta con un usb booteable
<Decepticon> el chiste de la hora, dia o minuto: surfea con seguridad y confianza con windouzzz XP jajajajajajajajjajajajja
<Decepticon> nadie ha probado rosetta stone en ubuntu =??????
<Decepticon> si alguien sabe + o - como !,  me avisan
<coleix> Decepticon: no se si funcione pero prueba a ver http://www.conocetupc.cl/descargas/20-linux/38-instalar-rosseta-stone-en-ubuntu.html
<mimecar> fxo_09: windows 7 necesita la particion de boot
<mimecar> si la has borrado intenta usar la particion de recuperacion
<fxo_09> mimecar y como lo arreglo pues de verdad pense ke serviria el gparted
<mimecar> si la particicion de recuperacion no lo arregla, me parece que tendras que reinstalar windows
<fxo_09> mmm ya estoy cuadrado de verdad... :D como la hago correr?
<fxo_09> perfecto si queria borrar todo ves? instalar todo pero todo de nuevo
<fxo_09> es el pc de un amigo que tenia para la muerte de mal cuidado
<fxo_09> asi ke win7 en una particion y ubuntu en otra
<fxo_09> pero cuando dejo todo limpio parainstalar me sale con esta... que lo sabia pero se me paso
<fxo_09> pues pense que solo con darle formato ntfs a una ya win7 me peskaria
<mimecar> si te falla la particion de recuperacion tendrás que usar los discos de windows
<fxo_09> asi que cualquier ayuda mimecar me gustaria!
<mimecar> intenta en el canal de OT
<mimecar> este canal es para ubuntu
<fxo_09> no problem
<fxo_09> ot?
<rubenlinux> un saludo
<cossier> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<fxo_09> mimecar ?en la version 11.10 de ubuntu funciona compiz? y mas importante... se instala sin alterar tus programas cuentas etc?
<mimecar> no he usado compiz
<fxo_09> pero se instala sin alterar las cosas que ya he instalado correcto??
<coleix> yo lo uso con ubuntu tweak, cuando voy a la esquina derecha lo puse para que mostrara el escritorio, estan otros ajustes pero no e jugado con ellos
<esmirlin> chicos podéis decirme qué paquetes trae thunderbird instalados por defectoen oneiric? lo he borrado y quiero volver a instalarlo
<coleix> usa el software center
<AzoteLogiko> hola
<mrkcc> hola
<mrkcc> alguien ha logrado grabar sonido con xviccap
<mrkcc> alguien logro grabar sonido con xvidcap
<AzoteLogiko> mrkcc, nunca lo he usado, pero si te da problemas, puedes probar con RecordMyDesktop
<mrkcc> si ya he visto eso RecordMyDesktop
<mrkcc> solo que no tiene boton de pausa
<mrkcc> y yo algunas veces nesesito hacer pausas
<AzoteLogiko> ah...vaya
<atotclic> Tukeke, quete ha pasado??
<Tukeke> atotclic, nada
<Tukeke> xD
<atotclic> oktuk
<atotclic> ok Tukeke
<Tukeke> :D
<Alex30> g
<pabloohh> hola ke tal
<pabloohh> actualize mi ubuntu hace minutos atras
<pabloohh> hubieron errores en la actualizacion en los paketes ubuntu-desktop colord lightdm y kdm y al reiniciar no vuelve
<pabloohh> se keda activando bluethot y demases pero al llegar al audio no hace nada mas
<pabloohh> basicamente no parte
<dylan66> trata de que salga el menu grub y entrar en otra entrada
<pabloohh> fosco_ ??? help?
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-29
<AzoteLogiko> pabloohh, estas ahi?
<pabloohh> actualize mi ubuntu hace minutos atras
<pabloohh> hubieron errores en la actualizacion en los paketes ubuntu-desktop colord lightdm y kdm y al reiniciar no vuelve
<pabloohh> se keda activando bluethot y demases pero al llegar al audio no hace nada mas
<pabloohh> basicamente no parte
<pabloohh> puse el livecd para recuperar y no pasa nada tampoco
<Riping-Corpse> hola soy nuevo usuario de ubuntu, le puse escritorio xfce, como se formatea una usb en xfce????
<cousteau> ni idea, pero supongo que te valdrán los mismos programas que habría en gnome
<cousteau> por ejemplo, gparted
<cousteau> o desde línea de comandos, pero ni idea de cómo se hace
<Riping-Corpse> ok
<totocolombia> alguien sabe como hago para que pueda funcionar   Cinnamon escritorio
 * xangua solo conoce ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu y lubuntu-desktop
<totocolombia> cinnamon es el escritorio que saco linuxmint, y se supone que se puede instalar en ubuntu pero no  me sale la opcion para elegirlo
<danker> hola, alguien aca ha logrado conectar iPhone 4gs 5.0.1
<danker> gracias de antemano
<guzman_> Buenas porfin hoy consegui istalar el panda3D por el terminal era un error mio que no escribia bien el comando especifico xD
<guzman_> Bueno ahora tengo otra dura yo tengo istalado ubuntu en un disco duro y en otro a parte quiero istalar window xp, hay alguna forma de que me pregunte al arrancar desde que disco duro quiero iniciar sin tener que tocar la bios ?
<EduardoR> Hola, tengo una consulta para hacer
<EduardoR> Tengo un notebook nuevo con W7 y tiene las 4 particiones primarias ocupadas
<EduardoR> por mas que libero espacio, no se puede crear ni una extendida, ni una quinta primaria
<guampa> no se pueden hacer mas de 4 particiones entre primarias y extendida
<guampa> lo mejor que podes hacer es distribuirlas para que la extendida tenga espacio que puedas dividir en particiones logicas, de esas si podes hacer cuantas quieras
<EduardoR> guampa, no hay ninguna extendida.
<guampa> en ese caso no vas a poder hacer mas particiones
<EduardoR> M$ descubrió como lograr que no puedas instalar Linux !
<guampa> ah, no lo invento microsoft
<EduardoR> en realidad es HP
<EduardoR> enumero las particiones
<EduardoR> 1) el boot de W7
<EduardoR> 2) el C: casi todo el disco
<EduardoR> 3) RECOVERY
<EduardoR> 4) un sistema complementario al BIOS
<EduardoR> la que me queda es eliminar el RECOVERY
<guampa> podes probar de eliminar las que no necesites para el windows y cambiarle el tamaño a las que queden, con el espacio libre volves a crear una particion para instalar linux
<guampa> con una sola que hagas ya podes instalar
<EduardoR> Otra posibilidad es clonar la Recovery, y luego volcarla como lógica
<EduardoR> pero no tengo idea si la busca como 3er primaria o por el nombre
<guampa> creo que es configurable
<guampa> no es una caracteristica de vida o muerte del windows tampoco
<EduardoR> de ultima clonarla en otro disco y tenerla por las dudas
<EduardoR> debería de haber alguna indicacion de como se identifica la RECOVERY
<guampa> creo que estaba en propiedades del sistema
<EduardoR> pero no puede estar en el sistema , es lo que se intenta recuperar
<EduardoR> debe estar en otro lado
<guampa> ahi es donde lo encontre siempre en XP
<guampa> no se w7, no lo he usado mucho
<EduardoR> tendré que averiguar si se identifica como en boot.ini
<EduardoR> si, justo es W7
<EduardoR> de hecho solo debería haber una primaria, y extendidas, nunca 2 primarias
<EduardoR> eso es nuevo
<EduardoR> gracias!!
<nanovany> hola
<nanovany> hay alguien por estos rumbos? xD
<fosco_> buenas
<juanjo> Buenas
<antonio_> antonio
<roydex> Hola
<roydex> No consigo instalar ubuntu en pc desde dvd de instalacion
<roydex> El novatillo no
<fosco_> algun problema concreto?
<atotclic> roydex, que dvd y que ubuntu
<roydex> dvd guadalinex v6
<fosco_> eso no es ubuntu
<atotclic> no eso no es ubuntu roydex
<roydex> segun la junta está basado en ubuntu
<roydex> junta andalucia
<atotclic> si esta basado pero aqui se da soporte para ubuntu
<atotclic> si quieres en privado
<atotclic> te puedo ayudar
<roydex> bueno,pero como se hace para hacerlo en privado?
<atotclic> te he enviado un mensaje
<mimecar> roydex: haz las preguntas en offtopic
<mimecar> !ot roydex
<kubot> roydex: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<fxo_09> les cuento?
<TiMiDo> no
<fxo_09> ayer actualize a 11.10 y fallo lightdm kdm ubuntu-desktop y colord :O cuento que no partio nada al reiniciar
<fxo_09> tube reinstalar el 10.04 :P
<TiMiDo> el 11.10 es testing  y no es stable si no eres programador, el 11.10 no es para ti hasta que se vuelta a stable como 10.04
<fxo_09> lo aprendi a la mala ;)
<TiMiDo> que mala
<mimecar> la 11.10 es una versión estable
<TiMiDo> super stable diria yo
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> natty no es stable
<mimecar> ya sabemos que te gusta la 10.04
<TiMiDo> mimecar, no digas cosas por decir http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha3
<xangua> TiMiDo: natty salió en abril de este año
<mimecar> TiMiDo: me parece que eres tu el que no lo tiene muy claro
<xangua> TiMiDo: tus opiniones personales guardatelas para ti
<mimecar> la versión de desarrollo es la 12.04
<TiMiDo> yeah es sid
<TiMiDo> 12.04 basada en sid
<mimecar> fxo_09: tu sistema tiene instalados todos los paquetes de kde y gnome?
<fxo_09> nop
<fxo_09> gnome solamente pero puedo estar equivocado
<mimecar> desde que versión has actualizado?
<fxo_09> yo instale la 11.04 de cero
<mimecar> que error te daba en el arranque?
<fxo_09> actualize anoche a 11.10 ... me kize colgar y despues desactualize por decirlo de alguna forma
<fxo_09> el error daba en un paquete plymouth
<fxo_09> estoy haciendo memoria no recuerdo bien toda la linea
<fxo_09> en suse no me responden....
<fxo_09> estimados tengo suse11 enterprise y despues de dias usandolo el login no me funciona ventana que lo solicita me dice que la contraseña es incorrecta, algo que hacer? antemano agradezco
<mimecar> fxo_09: no tenías ubuntu?
<fxo_09> sorry copie el mensaje directo desde open suse
<fxo_09> el pc con suse es de mi primo y me da lata explicar eso a cada rato por eso la hice directa
<fxo_09> yo tengo ubuntu en mi pc y en otro pc mi primotiene suse11 de fabrica... asi lo compro. y el login hoy se le volvio loco y no le reconoce el login y no puede entrar
<fxo_09> mimecar se que no es el canal pero no me han respondido en opensuse y no encuentro foro que responda a esta pregunta
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en offtopic
<fxo_09> okas
<fxo_09> mmm pero tu tampoco sabes de eso o si?
<mimecar> hace mucho que no uso opensuse
<fxo_09> bueno oka
<fxo_09> ya ke te pillo necesito instalar en una paricion win7 pero ya tengo ubuntu
<fxo_09> algun tuto util para eso?
<mimecar> haz un backup de todos tus datos, redimensiona las particiones
<mimecar> y recupera grub con un live cd
<fxo_09> eso para mi o para el suse?
<mimecar> para ti
<fxo_09> oka thanks
<xkinder> hola a todos
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> eeeeee
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> luchus i love you
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> eeeee
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oigan si yo kiero descargar un programa visor de contrasseñaas wi-fi para ubuntu que formato necesito??
<guampa> !pirateria
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: de esas cosas no hay soporte
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> noo?'
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaaa ok
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> eee y... paaagginaas legales me podrian dar alguna donde solo tenga suministro ubuntu???
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y tendrás programas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> es que necesito un programa que no sse encuentra alli
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ddee verdad no saben??
<gledof> google
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> pfffffffffffff
<gledof> mm
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> esa es la page principal
<gledof> que programa
<gledof> nombre
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mmmm haber deja acordarme
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> esperame please
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oie
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> no mejor dime algo no me acuerdo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> haber uds que me imagino que saben arto
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> como puedo navegar en una reed wi-fi creada en mi propio computador??
<gledof> que programa necesitas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> noo es q no me acuerdo bebe
<gledof> que tipo de programa
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mira
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaa
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> wifi-manager 5.7
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> eeeeee
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> gledof???
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> amor estas??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> y el otro es aircrack-ng 1.1
<gledof> http://www.freesoft4down.com/Windows/WiFiManager-5.7.zip/19696
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> esa es la pagina??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oye los formatos exe como sse instalan en ubuntu??
<gledof> que ubuntu usas?
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: los .exe no te sirven en ubuntu
<guampa> LaFlakitaBnAsika, gledof: mensajes personales y otros offtopic por pm o en el canal para offtopic
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> 10.10
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ubunttu 10.10
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaa ok
<gledof> mira aqui, en el buscador selecciona Maverick y busca los paquetes
<gledof> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> bueno gracias
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> espero pueda descargarlos e instalaarlos
<gledof> son .deb.....doble cliuck y listo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaa oyee??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> lindo es maverick 10.10??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> responddeme el pv2
<mimecar> gledof: los programas en ubuntu no se instalan de esa forma
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mmmm
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mimecar
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> shiiiiiii
<gledof> entonces hace 7 años que lo estoy haciendo mal
<mimecar> si el programa está en los repositorios se instala desde el centro de software / synaptic
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oooooo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mmm
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> qq fome
<gledof> de aqui http://packages.ubuntu.com/  puedes bajar cualquier paquete e instalarlo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> pero hay programas q no salen aahi    y q en internet los encuentras para ubuntu
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mira esto
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> http://www.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<mimecar> gledof: esa forma de instalarlos te dará problemas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> y eso no ssirve??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> responde mimecar
<mimecar> que tienes en esa página que no esté en los repositorios?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> muchas cosas
<mimecar> por ejemplo?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> solo pon aalgun programa que no este en el centro de ubuntu y veras
<gledof> hay paquetes que de una version de linux a otra ya no estan y si quieres puedes buscarlo en esa pagina, descargas las dependencias y lo instalas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> gledof amor responddeme el privado
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mimecar??
<mimecar> que
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> viste oh no??
<mimecar> intenta no instalar muchos paquetes externos a ubuntu
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> peero ahora q viste sirve oh no??
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> hay programas que no funcionarán en tu versión
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mimecar
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaa oye que version de ubuntu me recomiendas?? no es necesario formatear el pc o si??
<mimecar> la última tiene versiones más recientes de los programas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaa
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> pero recomiendame aalgunaa quieres deccir qqque esa me ssirve??
<mimecar> no se lo que quieres hacer en tu ordenador
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mmmm instalaar otra version de ubuntu
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> como lo puedo hacer
<mimecar> puedes actualizar
<mimecar> de la 10.10 a la 11.04,.. 11.10
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaaa
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> vamos dime como
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> para hacerlo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> o solo descargo la version y yaa??
<mimecar> en una consola, sudo update-manager -d
<xkinder> hablando de paqueter perdon que me meta pero tube problemas con adobeair
<mimecar> haz un backup de todos tus datos antes
<xkinder> una plataforma que me pidieron en mi trabajo
<xkinder> en ubuntu funciona vien adobe air
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oooo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> no entiendo
<xkinder> pero en lubuntu o xubuntu ya no
<mimecar> que error te da xkinder?
<xkinder> esque la plataforma e s un software de mtcenter
<xkinder> mira es un sofwtare de recargas electronicas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mimecar no me explicaste
<xkinder> pero que nesesitas aobe air
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> rayoss deberian tener mas personas paraa esto no solo aa ti
<xkinder> pero en ubuntu si funciona vien el softweare
<xkinder> son problemas
<xkinder> pero en lubuntu o kubuntu ya no funciona
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mimecar_> LaFlakitaBnAsika: 1 minuto sin poder hablar
<mimecar_> si pegas tantas letras se activa la protección del canal
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<mimecar> en fin
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: no te silencias tu misma
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> nooo
<mimecar> esto no es el messenger
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oooooo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mimecar no te enojes
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> te amo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> te kiero
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> te adoro
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ok aayudame lindo si??
<Thekernel> xDDDDDDDDDDDD
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mimecar
<Thekernel> seguro que es un tio xDDD
<mimecar> que es lo que quieres hacer?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> thekernel :)
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> pololiar contigo mimecar
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> jjajajjaaa
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ok no
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> quieeres hablar en privado mimecar??
<mimecar> no
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ooooo
<mimecar> este canal es para soporte
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> por q no??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> pero en privado
<mimecar> para otras cosas entra en el canal de offtopic
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> vamoss allaa??
<Thekernel> flakita estas mas salida que el palo de un churrero xDDDDD
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> tee      kiero conocerr
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ddi kedi
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> di ke si
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> caallate tu
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: este canal es solo para soporte
<mimecar> no para otras cosas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> hablo con mimecar
<raquel> hola, alguien me puede echar un cable con Banshee? Tengo una colección de 1700 canciones, pero cuando sincronizo el ipod, sólo me pasa 1400. No se que hacer...
<mimecar> tienes suficiente espacio?
<atotclic> hola has visto la capacidad
<atotclic> mimecar, lo mismo pero doferente
<mimecar> :P
<raquel> si, tengo espacio de sobra
<raquel> es que además, cada vez que sincronizo, me hace quitar unas 200 canciones, para ponerme 300
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<raquel> 11.04
<atotclic> no sera problema de capacidad de ipod
<raquel> le quedan 7 GB libres
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<atotclic> 7gigas al ipod??
<raquel> si, hasta la última
<raquel> si, tengo 7 usados y 7 libres
<atotclic> cuantas canciones puede almacenar un ipod??
<raquel> dependiendo de cuantos megas ocupe cada canción
<atotclic> ne tendra alguna derechos de autor
<raquel> divide 16GB entre unos 5MB(de media).
<raquel> pues no lo creo
<Thekernel> puedes meter mas de 1700
<Thekernel> en 16gb
<Thekernel> y porque no las metes coon itunes?
<raquel> hay itunes nativo para ubuntu
<raquel> o he de instalarlo con wine?
<Thekernel> nativo no que yo sepa
<Thekernel> con wine si
<Thekernel> mira este post de hace unos meses quiza te ayude algo
<Thekernel> http://120linux.com/instalar-itunes-en-ubuntu/
<Thekernel> pero no tienes un windows a mano?
<raquel> estoy probando con playonlinux
<raquel> no, no uso windows
<raquel> de hecho, sincronizaba con gtkpod, pero con el nuevo me da problemas
<Thekernel> hay dice que ahora no da problemas con wine en la 11.04
<Thekernel> pero no  tengo ni idea uso mac para mis cacharros  apple
<raquel> nunca entendí como funcionaba itunes, complicadísimo.
<Thekernel> ?
<Thekernel> es supersencillo
<raquel> si, me ponía de los nervios. Por eso usaba gtkpod
<Thekernel> bueno  eso es como los colores cada uno tenemos el nuestro xd
<raquel> si a mi me da igual usar uno que otro, le daré una oportunidad otra vez a itunes
<Thekernel> yo la verdad que no te puedo ayudar en eso no eh tocado itunes en  linux
<raquel> no pasa nada, gracias de todas formas :)
<Thekernel> dna;)
<raquel> Thekernel, pues mejor que no me mate mucho con banshee o similares: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10279342&postcount=9
<Thekernel> y probaste el post que te pase
<Thekernel> te dice como instalar itunes en  la 11.04
<Thekernel> es con wine pero dice que ya no dan  problemas
<raquel> si, estoy bajando el ejecutable, internet va lento hoy
<gabrielht44>  holaaaaaaaa,  necesito ayuda, tengo instalado el PlusTV usb 305U y no logro hacer que el sonido funcione,  alguien tiene experiencia o una recomendación, ya visite a San Google y nada de lo que encontré funcionó, tengo un mes probando de todo
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-30
<carlosubuntu__> es mejor zsh que bash?
<ikatz> que opinais sobre ubuntu3
<ikatz> ???
<ikatz> perdon gnome3
<carlosubuntu__> poca cosa, no lo uso
<carlosubuntu__> yo aun sigo con gnome2
<fxo_09> mimecar instale ubuntu en un segundo notebook y todo perfect... pero no tengo sonido :/ plop
<fxo_09> alguien sabe como resolver esto pues hice una restauracion del sonido... segun unas guias de ubuntu-es pero nada
<fxo_09> alguien sabe como resolver esto pues hice una restauracion del sonido... segun unas guias de ubuntu-es pero nada
<fxo_09> fosco_ instale ubuntu en un segundo notebook y todo perfect... pero no tengo sonido :/ plop
<carlosubuntu__> paciencia padawan, alguien contestara
<xangua> no lo harán si no das absolutamente ningún !detalle
<fxo_09> mmm ok
<fxo_09> ke detalle seria util?
<fxo_09> pues solo se ke no tengo sonido e instale todos los alsa que corresponde
<Jorge-42-Concep> Perdón, alguién usa Ybuntu Tweak ? Se me actualizó a la versión 0.7.....Cómo se hace para instalar aplicaciones ? no aparecen las opciones de antes....
<aburrido> hola
<aburrido> qe es mejor amd o intel
<xangua> lo que te acomode
<Katarcis> la gente siempre es preguntando si es mejor esto o lo otro... lo cierto es que todo tiene pro y contras. la diferencia para escojer radica en los gustos personales.
<borrokadabidea> hola a todos
<borrokadabidea> tengo un pc con windows y otro pc con ubuntu
<borrokadabidea> y me gustaria poder compartir archivos
<borrokadabidea> como configuro ubuntu para poder acceder al pc con windows?
<sisa_> hi. jo, ju necesito ayuda para recurperar una carpeta. Desaparecio sin mas. La tenia en una particion ntf
<sisa_> alguna aplicacion para recuperar archivos?
<borrokadabidea> sisa_ usa photorec
<kulolando> borrokadabidea: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Samba
<sisa_> borrokadbidea, ok senk
<fosco_> sisa_: es muy posible que si desapareció sea simplemente que la has movido
<sisa_> fosco_: pues ya buske la carpeta con kruzader... y me aparece ....pera...
<sisa_> fosco_: file:///media/Data/System Volume Information/Refill pablo
<sisa_> pero no veo la carpeta ahi
<sisa_> he pegado la direccion file:///media/Data/System Volume Information/Refill pablo y si que la veo. Porque fue a parar ahi?
<sisa_> tengo dañado esa zona en el disco?
<fosco_> es difícil de saber
<sisa_> con utilidades de disco de doy comprobar sistemas de archivos y me sale: Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system
<fosco_> eso podría ser sólo un indice del contenido de la particion
<fosco_> intenta entrar ahi a ver si tienes los archivos q buscas
<sisa_> fosco_: si estan todos completa la carpeta refill pable
<fosco_> están todos? pues corta y pega la carpeta a donde deba ir
<Guest25947> hola
<Guest25947> tengo un problema con el ettercap, me da error con el dns
<Tiffon> nas
<sisa_> fosco_: jo ya lo hice. Pero necesito saber porque me paso eso. porque fue a parar a ese sitio: /media/Data/System Volume Information. A saber que otras carpetas ha ocurrido lo mismo y no me he enterado...
<fosco_> sisa_: si te digo la verdad lo más seguro es q la movieras haciendo un mal clic
<sisa_> pero porque ahi  y no a otro lado...ademas ese volumen system no esta a la vista...
<madr-29xmadur> gayç
<[Kernel_Panic]> http://www.meneame.net/story/gran-colisionador-hadrones-podria-ser-maquina-tiempo
<Decepticon> buenos dias
<Decepticon> !
<Decepticon> hola hola!
<Decepticon> oigan tengo un problemita, tengo internet full en mi casa pero no puedo accesar a youtube
<Decepticon> tengo libre el internet sin firewall y sin nada
<Decepticon> un amigo entro a youtube con windouzzzzzzzzzz
<Decepticon> y bien
<Decepticon> pienso q es mi pc
<Decepticon> he buscado mucho en google pero no me he topado ese caso
<Tiffon> Decepticon, probaste por la ip de yotube en lugar de su dns name, igual el problema esta en la resolución de nombres
<Tiffon> es una idea
<Decepticon> no! ayudame please!.
<Tiffon> haciendo un ping te llega a yotube?
<Tiffon> probaste de cambiar los servidores dns de la configuracion de red,......
<[Kernel_Panic]> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/12/28/clasificacion-de-linuxeros-molestos/
<Decepticon> no!
<Decepticon> Tiffon: sorry! estaba hablando con mi jefe
<Decepticon> Tiffon: no sale nada, como si no hubiera copnexion
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> no puedo entarr a youtube
<Decepticon> tengo internet libre, hasta a web de XXX puedo
<Decepticon> pero youtube no!
<fosco_> Decepticon: abre un terminal y escribe ping www.youtube.com
<fosco_> mira a ver que responde
<Decepticon> fosco_: va
<fosco_> ahora pon la IP que te ha salido en el navegador
<Decepticon> sale failed
<fosco_> a ver si entra
<Decepticon> no! q va , no entro!
<fosco_> failed?
<Decepticon> si
<Decepticon> conexion fallida
<fosco_> $ ping www.youtube.com
<fosco_> PING youtube-ui.l.google.com (74.125.230.169) 56(84) bytes of data. <- no te sale algo así?
<Decepticon> 0 bytes
<Decepticon> no me deja entrar como si no tuviera internet
<fosco_> pues o bien tu mismo o bien tu operador está bloqueando la conexion
<Decepticon> ok
<[Kernel_Panic]>  Concurrency=startpar es mejor que Concurrency=shell ?
<tron-cerebelum> volvi
<tron-cerebelum> me les fui por un tiempo
<Decepticon> buenas tardes
<Decepticon> ayuda con wine!
<Decepticon> quien sabe de wine
<Decepticon> necesito montar una unidad virtual de CD o dvd dentro del wine
<tron-cerebelum> para instalar un programa de windows?
<Decepticon> si!
<Decepticon> tron-cerebelum: ya he hecho de todo con rosetta Stone
<Decepticon> me tiene los Hu2345 reventados
<Decepticon> pero necesito oir y poder hablar dentro de la pc virtual en virtual box q uso guindos  xp  pero oigo bien y no puedo hablar
<Decepticon> para hacer las practicas
<Decepticon> y nada!
<Decepticon> se me ocurrio usar wine pero cuando corro rosetta stone me dice cargar idioma con cd y alli es el problema
<tron-cerebelum> intenta con winetreacks
<Decepticon> winetreacks, q hace!
<Decepticon> es lo mismo o q =?
<tron-cerebelum> no
<tron-cerebelum> es un cojunto de dll y mas
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> va
<tron-cerebelum> puede que el programa necesita algunas
<tron-cerebelum> librerias
<tron-cerebelum> intenta a ver
<Decepticon> tron-cerebelum: me sale wine tricks
<tron-cerebelum> ??
<tron-cerebelum> hay esta
<tron-cerebelum> por si no lo tienes
<Decepticon> tron-cerebelum: ya! pero q hago
<Decepticon> me sale una ventana
<tron-cerebelum> a lo que te salga la ventana busca por hay tu programa
<tron-cerebelum> sino te aparece lamentablemente ya no te podre ayudar
<Decepticon> no puede ser! sale son 6 cosas en lsita
<tron-cerebelum> busca en app
<Decepticon> te las digo: 1.  View help
<Decepticon> 2 instal app
<Decepticon> alli=?
<tron-cerebelum> esa
<Decepticon> ok! salio varias cosas
<tron-cerebelum> si!!
<Decepticon> una lista grande!
<tron-cerebelum> busca tu programa
<Decepticon> no esta! ahh!, pero q leche = suerte la mia
<tron-cerebelum> jajaj
<tron-cerebelum> intenta en varios canales alguien debe de saber
<Decepticon> tron-cerebelum:  mira lo q salio: Please insert volume 'OFFICE11' (needed for package 'office2003pro')
<Decepticon> coño!
<tron-cerebelum> el CD
<Decepticon> pero de alli q + hago!
<tron-cerebelum> el te ayuda con la intalacion
<Decepticon> yo necesito q wine lea una unidad de cd virtual
<Decepticon> es q tengo una notebook
<tron-cerebelum> bueno
<tron-cerebelum> yo instale starcraft 2 en mi notebook
<tron-cerebelum> y corre bien
<tron-cerebelum> y lo instale desde una unidad usb
<tron-cerebelum> con winetreacks
<Decepticon> osea pero necesitas cd para q arranq
<tron-cerebelum> no
<tron-cerebelum> bueno en mi caso no me lo pidio
<tron-cerebelum> pero los problemas en los programas windows
<Decepticon> ese no es mi caso, rosetta stone pide CD como si fuera pasaporte la desgrac$%&/ software
<tron-cerebelum> instalados en linux casi siempre tienen problemas debido a las DLL
<Decepticon> alguien aqui sabe montar una unidad de cd virtual dentro de wine =?
<tron-cerebelum> bueno amigo te dejo
<tron-cerebelum> suerte!!
<Decepticon> chuzo dale
<Decepticon> hay Dios! q hago
<Decepticon> alguien sabe correr rosetta stone en wine
<exionet> Hola, comandos o aplicaciones para verificar si el usb esta dañado o algo dañado hay para ubuntu?
<vinicio> Hola mi disco duro externo cero que tiene sectores defectuoso como podria chequearlo para hacerle la comprobacion?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ola aalguien puede ayudarme??
<guampa> !alguien LaFlakitaBnAsika
<kubot> LaFlakitaBnAsika: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> guampa ayudame
<guampa> LaFlakitaBnAsika: hace la pregunta al canal y quien pueda te ayudara
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ok
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> eee bueno quiero saber lo siguiente: si se me pegaa el pc,se me cancelan las descargas,el internet se desconecta a cada momento,y el centro de sotware de ubuntu no me funcionaa lo q quiero saber es a que se debe podrian sser problemass de ubuntu??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> no ssesi sse entiende
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> o del pc??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> eso es
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ???
<guampa> esta bien, mira como lo pones yo te diria que puede ser cualquier cosa. necesitas mas detalles para poder saber que es
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> q te de mas detalles??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ess q mira e descargado muxos programas del centro de sotware crees q puedaa ser por eso??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ???
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ¿¿¿
<guampa> si ya te digo, puede ser eso como cualquier cosa, no es que me este poniendo en dificil
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ok
<guampa> un ejemplo: "se me pega la pc"
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ooo
<guampa> que haces en el momento? que dicen los registros de la maquina
<guampa> etc
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ZMR> como esta conectada a internet?
<mimecar> pega todo el texto en pastbein
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaaa bueno nada solo cuando apago el pc me dice que el sistema esta dañado
<ZMR> y el mensaje de error exacto es?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> y en el paquete de actualizaciones me dice lo mismo
<guampa> hace lo que dice mimecar
<guampa> eso puede dar alguna pista como para empezar a ver que es
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> solo eso me dice que el sistema o responde
<ZMR> bueno, haga lo que dice mimecar
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> y en las actualizaciones me dice que el sistema esta dañado no las puedo descargar
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ok hare eso
<guampa> ok
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> y como se haace??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> a todo esto??
<mimecar> abre una consola y escribe los comandos
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> habro el terminal y escribo eso??
<ZMR> eso mismo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ook
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> esperen
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> como es el comando diganme
<guampa> sudo apt-get update
<guampa> te va a pedir tu contraseña, escribila y espera a que termine
<guampa> (dale enter cuando la pongas)
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> que hara??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aactualizara el programa ubuntu??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ???
<DavoAL> eso actualiza el estado de los paquetes
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaaa ok
<guampa> va a actualizar la base de datos de paquetes de software
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oigan chikos se pasaron graciaaas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaa
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> y cuanto demora??
<guampa> unos 10 15 minutos, depende la conexion que tengas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaa ok
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> eso se procesa con internet??
<Exio> guampa: cuantos mb son? 150?
<guampa> depende cuantos repositorios tengas habilitados
<Exio> ah, cierto, ppas
<Exio> no me acordaba
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> como eso??
<guampa> aca que tengo hasta uno de mi madre tarda bastante mas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> noentiendo
<Exio> nada
<Exio> flasheaba
<Exio> jaja
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> qqque son los repositorios??
<guampa> los repositorios son almacenes de programas en internet
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> vamos no entiendo uds saben
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaaa oka
<guampa> estan los oficiales de ubuntu y muchos otros no-oficiales
<guampa> los oficiales son los que vienen habilitados cuando instalas ubuntu
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaa no iio tengo solo de ubuntu
<guampa> bien, mejor
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ooo parece q termino
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> no aavanza
<guampa> te vuelve a mostrar todo el signo tuusuario:~$ ??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> miraa me dice esto: E: dpkg se interrumpio, debe ejecutar manualmente <<sudo ppkg  --configure  -a>> paara corregir el prroblemaa      que significa eso??
<guampa> que tenes un problema y ahi te dice como corregirlo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oooooo
<guampa> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> y como ago el siguiente paso??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaaa
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ahora debo poner eso??
<guampa> si
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ok
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ahi esta
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> resolviendo a www.sandboxmaker.com
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> sera eso??
<ZMR> repositorio no oficial
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: ¿que has instalado de esa web?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaaa??
<guampa> entonces tenes habilitado algun repositorio no oficial
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> naada
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> haber espera
<guampa> ahi lei en google el primer link que tira es una persona que tuvo el mismo problema que vos instalando un programa de esa web
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> descargueunos programas pero como no se podian instalar los elimine de mi computadora influyen iwual??
<mimecar> depende del programa que hayas puesto
<guampa> fijate si esto soluciona algo
<guampa> sudo apt-get purge sandboxgamemaker
<ZMR> al no poder instalarlos, no existen en el sistema
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ooooo  faaltaan 5h 13m
<ZMR> si se elimino el instalador, no pasa nada
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> se demorara 5 horas??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> lleva 1%
<ZMR> si por el contrario, instalo algo, eliminelo usando apt-get o el mismo instalador
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> pfffff
<ZMR> LaFlakitaBnAsika, si dice que 5h, pues 5 h
<ZMR> eso depende de la velocidad de su conexion
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oooo q maal
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> lo haare otro dia
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> chikos un ultimo favor pleaase
<ZMR> pq mejor no lo deja y otro dia pasa a otra cosa?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> me dan los comandos para guardarlos??
<guampa> si instalas programas al tuntun vas derecho a romper el sistema operativo
<ZMR> sudo apt-get updade
<ZMR> sudo apt-get upgrade
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ok guaampa
<guampa> especialmente si son no oficiales
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> iia entendi
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> no del primero al ultimo please
<ZMR> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ok guampa
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> no el primero
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ese es el segundo
<ZMR> 1. sudo apt-get update
<ZMR> 2. sudo apt-get upgrade
<ZMR> 3. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ok   chikos
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> muchisimas graciaas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> :X loss amo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> adios
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ???
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ¿¿¿
<guampa> por nada :)
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> guampa lo ultimo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> debe saaaber funcionar con net??
<guampa> como?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> que si tiene q saber funcionar solo con internet
<ZMR> solo con internet funciona, a menos que tenga un repositorio local
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaaa ok
<ZMR> o eso o me perdi con su ultima pregunta :P
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> como q repositorio??
<guampa> ah, si por ahora si, para ser exactos NO, pero tenes que recorrer un poco antes de usarlo fuera de lo normal
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ejemplo??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaaaa oka
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oigan
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> paaaara hablaar privado debo ir a offtofic??
<guampa> no para ir a offtopic pones /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic, es otro canal de charla general
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mmmpueden darme el canal please
<ZMR> no, solo abre privado con la persona que desea, si la otra persona esta de acuerdo
<ZMR> te lo acaban de dar :)
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<guampa> ahi aparece
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> okaaaas
<orionman> saludos  gente
<orionman> ahy alguien  aqui??
<DavoAL> orionman, si, pregunta sin miedos, si alguien puede ayudarte lo hará :)
<orionman> bueno  se  dice  que la version 12 ubuntu  traera  soporte para 5 anos  - es verda?
<orionman> digo la basica
<orionman> han  leido alo??
<orionman> algo [ digo ]
<guampa> si orionman la version que viene es "LTS", tiene soporte extendido
<orionman> o sea que es  solo la LTS la basica  no
<DavoAL> feliz año para todos, saludos
<guampa> no se que queres decir con basica
<orionman> la comun
<orionman> se   supone  que la LTS  es  una  edicion especial "aparte"
<orionman> o es  que sera  solo LTS  ahora  todas?
<guampa> cada 4 años sacan una version con soporte extendido
<orionman> bueno  estoy algo confundido en eso
<orionman> ahh bueno..
<guampa> !lts
<kubot> LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<orionman> quiere  decir que debere bajar esa  LTS para poder usarla mas tiempo sin reinstalar
<guampa> quiere decir que podes instalarla y tener actualizaciones por cinco años
<guampa> si no queres actualizar por cinco años podes quedarte con esa version
<orionman> eso  sera  en la de  escritorio?  no uso servidor
<guampa> la variante de escritorio y la de servidor ambas seran LTS
<orionman> pues presisamente   eso busco una version  que perdure mas  con soporte para  no reinstalar   tan seguido
<orionman> wao   estara  tremendo  entonces..
<orionman> gracias  por  la  infor...
<orionman> son buenas  noticias...
<orionman> que la pasen bien......
<orionman> bye...
<dimitrus> hola
<mimecar> hola dimitrus
<borrokadabidea> hola a todos
<borrokadabidea> alguien sabe como configurar una red local desde ubuntu?
<borrokadabidea> es para compartir archivos entre un ubuntu y un windows 7
<fosco_> en principio no hay nada q configurar, si estan en el mismo router ya estan en red
<fosco_> y si compartes una carpeta en uno debes verla en el otro
<borrokadabidea> necesito un router?
<borrokadabidea> pensaba que conectandolos con un cable ethernet entre ellos y configurando algo ya podía hacerlo
<fosco_> si claro que puedes lo que pasa que hoy en dia ya no es habitual ese tipo de conexiones
<borrokadabidea> y que es lo mas habitual?
<borrokadabidea> la cosa esque tengo q compartir datos entre dos pc's
<fosco_> tener un router wifi y 2 o mas aparatos conectados a él formando una red
<borrokadabidea> y no kiero tener q estar cada dos por tres quitando y poniendo pendrives
<borrokadabidea> por lo que quiero conectarlos entre ellos
<fosco_> pues necesitarás un cable cruzado de red
<fosco_> y definir manualmente las IPs de las dos máquinas
<fosco_> una será 192.168.1.1 y la otra 192.168.1.2
<fosco_> y ya están en red
<borrokadabidea> ese cable ya lo tengo
<borrokadabidea> pero lo que no se es como hacer los siguientes pasos
<borrokadabidea> o sea en ubuntu
<dimitrus> hola que tal tengo una laptop z470
<dimitrus> no funciona el wirelles
<dimitrus> que dicen ustedes que puedo hacer
<GridCube> dimitrus, sabes usar una terminal?
<GridCube> pasanos tu lspci para que veamos que modelo de placa tenes
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-31
<kzman> hola, consulta: como se puede saber que paquetes agrupa una tarea (tasksel)?
<TiMiDo> kzman, ocupa o synaptics o aptitude
<kzman> TiMiDo, bueno, en especifico me gustaria saber que paquetes se instalan al instalar el "Basic Ubuntu server"
<flaco-> hola
<patricio> Hola buenas noches... tengo un problema con Lamp, se instalo sin pedirme contraseña para MySql o Phpmyadmin y ahora no puedo entrar en ellos
<patricio> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<patricio> Hola buenas noches... tengo un problema con Lamp, se instalo sin pedirme contraseña para MySql o Phpmyadmin y ahora no puedo entrar en ellos
<elibeto70> hola gente como están
<Guisepe> hola
<Tiffon> nas
<blend170> Hola, estoy buscando una app para ubuntu que incluya un recetario de cocina para aprender a  hacer una suculenta comida esta noche, conocen si la hay para ubuntu?
<blend170> Nadie de aca nunca ha aprendido a cocinar con ubuntu?
<mimecar> blend170: abre google y busca recetas
<Goku> De que me suena..
<blend170> yo lo quiero todo insertado en ubuntu
<ivedci89> feliz fin de año, y prospero año nuevo a todos!!!! Abrazos y bendiciones...
<dylan66> gracias igualmente ivedci89
<fzeta> hi!
<Zentaur> hello
<Zentaur> i'm new to ubuntu
<Zentaur> is there any way to change user permisions? I need my user to acess the usb ports
<dylan66> este canal es en español
<dylan66> pregunta en #ubuntu
<Zentaur> cierto :)
<Zentaur> no se ni en que escribo
<Zentaur> el tema es que quería darle permisos a un usuario para acceder a los puertos usb
<Zentaur> hay manera de hacerlo graficamente
<Zentaur> ?
<Zentaur> nadie?
<GridCube> Zentaur, añadi el usuario al grupo usb?
<Zentaur> sabes como puedo hacer eso?
<elibeto70> hola gente buen dia
<mimecar> hola elibeto70
<usuario> hola
<usuario> hay alguien
<elibeto70> hola como estas
<mimecar> bien, trabajando un poco
<elibeto70> ok espero que este todo bien en el trabajo
<elibeto70> por aca conmese las vacaciones
<d4rksh3ll> como le hago para descifrar mi /home ??? con el pasphrase
<mimecar> d4rksh3ll: no puedes acceder a los datos iniciando ubuntu?
<d4rksh3ll> nop
<d4rksh3ll> me sale un link que dice acceso a mi informacion privada
<mimecar> si has cifrado la partición /home, cuando te identifiques en el sistema accederás a los datos
<mimecar> si usas otro usuario tendrás que montarla
<d4rksh3ll> como le hago para montarlo?
<mimecar> no conozco los parámetros para montar una partición cifrada
<pc_> orlando martinez
<flaco-> cual es la dire para bajarse el ubuntu?
<mimecar> www.ubuntu.com/download
<mimecar> la tienes en la parte superior del cliente de IRC
<flaco-> muchas gracias mimecar
<flaco-> necesitaria un acelerador de descargas
<cousteau> flaco-, puedes usar torrent
<flaco-> voy con DownThemAll! para firefox
<flaco-> a ver como me va
<flaco-> gracias cousteau
<cousteau> ah, dices que quieres uno en general, no sólo para bajar ubuntu
<flaco-> claro
<cousteau> ¿qué se supone que hace un acelerador de descargas?
<flaco-> estoy en win
<flaco-> permitre pausar
<flaco-> permite
<flaco-> por las dudas
<cousteau> (entonces eso sería un desacelerador de descargas, no? :P)
<cousteau> bueno, si es para eso, sí, con torrent se puede hacer eso, así que si lo que buscas está disponible en torrent, como es el caso de ubuntu, pues mejor
<flaco-> jaa no se
<flaco-> ah bien
<cousteau> además con torrent te bajas de otras personas, no sólo del server de ubuntu, así no les gastas tanto ancho de banda
<sp0ck> flaco-: como acelerador, puedes usar axel en terminal
<sp0ck> :)
<sp0ck> y descarga directa
<sp0ck> releases.ubuntu.com
<sp0ck> copias la direccion del link
<sp0ck> abres un terminal
<sp0ck> axel url
<sp0ck> y baja rapidisimo
<sp0ck> por ej
<sp0ck> axel http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<sp0ck> el torrent es bueno si, pero algunos ISP limitan el trafico p2p
<mimecar> sp0ck: aunque lo limiten, si haces una descarga directa le cuestas dinero al servidor
<mimecar> si suas torrent no
<sp0ck> mimecar: eso lo se.
<sp0ck> pero a ver
<sp0ck> ... canonical no es una *empresa* pobre
<sp0ck> debian usa descarga directa y no es empresa
<sp0ck> yo al menos nunca tuve problemas
<mimecar> cierto, pero el ancho de banda no es gratuito
<sp0ck> con 6mb, mi ISP me deja usar solo 50kb/s de torrent
<sp0ck> en directo el total
<sp0ck> no lo paga canonical, pero en mi caso
<sp0ck> pago yo el gasto de energia electrica de tantas horas con la PC encendida
<cousteau> yo creo que he llegado a usar wget para bajar a partes
<sp0ck> a 50kb/s, una iso de 700mb...
<mimecar> ya
<sp0ck> si, wget -c
<sp0ck> pero es normal la velocidad
<sp0ck> axel hace 4 conexiones simultaneas
<mimecar> y cuando te caduque la permanencia buscas otro ISP mejor
<mimecar> en tu caso no
<mimecar> pero en general es mejor usar el torrent
<sp0ck> mimecar: en mi pais, todos hacen eso :s
<cousteau> qué tiene que ver el isp?
<sp0ck> los ISP claro
<sp0ck> que en mi pais, todos los ISP
<cousteau> ah, que limitan torrent
<sp0ck> limitan el p2p
<cousteau> bueno, y no se puede usar otro puerto para torrent?
<sp0ck> te pueden vender 30mb, pero en p2p, si te dan 100kb/s es mucho
<sp0ck> cousteau: no lo hacen por puerto
<sp0ck> sino por protocolo
<cousteau> eso no es ilegal?
<sp0ck> en realidad no
<sp0ck> la CNC se los aprueba...
<sp0ck> asi que no es ilegal
<cousteau> y cómo saben el protocolo?  creo que en principio es tcp normal y corriente
<sp0ck> CNC: Comisión Nacional de Comunicaciones
<sp0ck> no se como saben, pero lo hacen, ni idea si usan squid, algun proxy cache especial
<sp0ck> tambien usan cisco iOS 12.2
<sp0ck> asi que en realidad no se si el aparato mismo no trae esa opcion
<sp0ck> en sus nodos usan eso claro
<sp0ck> cousteau: http://serverfault.com/questions/26089/battling-bittorrent
<sp0ck> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_packet_inspection
<sp0ck> segun veo usan eso
<cousteau> hmm, no sé, supongo que no habrá forma...  a lo mejor con https
<cousteau> o con algún tipo de SSL o TLS
<_LoCo> hola
<sp0ck> _LoCo: hola
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> bueno necesito que me ayuden
<cousteau> LaFlakitaBnAsika, y bien?
<Kolnmenky> Hola  a todos!  Recienntemente compre un disco duro portatil seagate y ahora cuando lo conecto al usb no logro poder escribir nada (ni montarlo). Tengo Ubuntu 10.04 y tengo ntfs-3g y ntfs-config
<Kolnmenky> Me sale esto cuanto intento montarlo: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Kolnmenky> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/FreeAgent GoFlex Drive_
<Kolnmenky> eso es lo que me sale al intentar montarlo
<cossier> Kolnmenky, lo haces con sudo o desde root ?
<Kolnmenky> cossier: ambos
<Kolnmenky> bueno, lo hice como root desde nautilus y nada
<Kolnmenky> cossier: con sudo me sale esto: http://pastebin.com/KGBLCc3J
<cossier> Kolnmenky, si lo tienes conectado abre una consola y teclea sudo fdisk -l
<cossier> Kolnmenky, o pastea la salida del comando df
<Kolnmenky> cossier: ok ya lo subo
<Kolnmenky> cossier: esta es la salida de df
<Kolnmenky> http://pastebin.com/HCeF4qJM
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-01
<cossier> tienes el disco conectado??
<Kolnmenky> cossier: si
<Kolnmenky> cossier: y esto es con el otro comando
<Kolnmenky> http://pastebin.com/9QYGtnFY
<Kolnmenky> el de 500 (el ultimo) es el externo
<cossier> Kolnmenky, prueba con sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1
<Kolnmenky> cossier: aun no se monta
<cossier> Kolnmenky, que error da?
<Kolnmenky> este http://pastebin.com/20vH4ViD
<Kolnmenky> ya he intentado de todo :( que raro... yo pense que no habrían problemas con la ntfs
<cossier> Kolnmenky, y como lo has escrito pq eso sale si lo escribes mal
<Kolnmenky> cossier: copie y pegue to comando
<Kolnmenky> tu comando*
<Kolnmenky> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1
<cossier> Kolnmenky, noo tecelealo a mano
<cossier> teclea *
<Kolnmenky> cossier: lo acabo de teclear a mano y me sale lo mismo
<cossier> Kolnmenky, pero se tendria que montar automaticamente!!!!
<Kolnmenky> cossier: no entiendo :S
<cossier> Kolnmenky, al enchufarlo nada mas te crea un directorio en /media/loquesea
<Kolnmenky> cossier: sí
<cossier> Kolnmenky, y luego deberia aparecer en nautilus
<Kolnmenky> cossier: sí
<Kolnmenky> pero al darle a montar me sale lo mismo:
<Kolnmenky> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Kolnmenky> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/FreeAgent GoFlex Drive_
<cossier> Kolnmenky, abre consola y teclea su
<cossier> Kolnmenky, y dale la contraseña de root
<Kolnmenky> me sale fallo de autenticacion
<Kolnmenky> cossier: ya lo hice y me sale eso
<cossier> Kolnmenky, vale entonces probaremos esto sudo passwd
<Kolnmenky> cossier: listo
<Kolnmenky> aya le dice a su
<Kolnmenky> ya*
<Kolnmenky> cossier:  perdon, ya escribi su
<cossier> Kolnmenky, pues pon la contraseña
<Kolnmenky> cossier: listo
<Kolnmenky> ahora?
<cossier> Kolnmenky, monta el disco como te dije
<Kolnmenky> cossier:  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1  ?
<cossier> si
<cossier> sin sudo
<cossier> pero es igual
<Kolnmenky> cossier:  nada aun
<Kolnmenky> me sale esto.  http://pastebin.com/DDVdDbTC
<cossier> o lo escribes mal o me estas vacilando
<Kolnmenky> cossier:  incluso, ahora cuando voy a gparted ni siquiero me sale el tipo de particion
<Kolnmenky> escribi exactamente lo que me dijiste
<Kolnmenky> que raro :/
<Kolnmenky> cossier:  a mano coloque eso : mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1
<cossier> Kolnmenky, ponle al final un directorio donde montarlo como /media/Disco500
<cossier> Kolnmenky, tienes que crear ese directorio
<cossier> dene existir
<cossier> o sea mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/Disco500
<Kolnmenky> cossier: ahora si se monto
<cossier> bien
<Kolnmenky> cossier:  muchas gracias ahora si puedo copiar archivos, al menos por ahora
<Kolnmenky> disculpa la molestias :)
<cossier> de nada hombre
<Kolnmenky> feliz año nuevo, gracias  a todos! que gran comunidad :D
<cossier> Igualmente
<Kolnmenky> siempre ayudan, gracias
<cossier> bye
<fzeta> ieeeeeppp!!!!  feliz año nuevo piratas!!
<Souchiro> feliz año nuevo a todos
<Souchiro> y si toma, no manejen, cuidense ;)
<Souchiro> pasenla chido con sus familiares y amigos :)
<Souchiro> weno, nos leemos y feliz año 2012.   hasta el lunes
<JESUSELIFELET> Feliz año 2012
<JESUSELIFELET> alguien a usado pangolin?
<lanzelot> Hola, instale ubuntu en mi portatil pero va preocupadamente
<lanzelot> con solo abrir una pestaña de internet se bloquea
<lanzelot> que puedo ahcer?
<lanzelot> mi portatil tiene 3 gb de ram, pero el monitor de sistema marca que tiene 512 mb de rm
<GatoLoko> como se le va la pinza a la peña
<GatoLoko> sacaron a subasta 2 placas beta de raspberry pi, que se venderan cuando esten en produccion por 25 o 35 dolares
<GatoLoko> y van las subastas por 1300 libras una y 720 libras la otra
 * Tukeke ¡Feliz Año 2012! - Happy New Year 2012!!!
<chapo> Feliz ano
<brian998> hola
<brian998> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema del chat
<Kolnmenky> Saludos  a todos! ayer pensé que había solucionado el problema con mi disco duro portátil, pero ahora vuelvo a obtener el error de entrada salida al queer copiar archivos
<Kolnmenky> umount: montaje de /media/FreeAgent GoFlex Drive_ no concuerda con fstab
<Kolnmenky>   --> este es otro error al desmontarlo
<aguitel> Kolnmenky, tienes dual boot?
<Kolnmenky> aguitel: no, no tengo
<aguitel> hay varias cosas que yo hari
<aguitel> haria
<aguitel> probar un live cd o dvd
<aguitel> particionar el disco para que entren mas de 1 so
<Kolnmenky> ahora lo volvi a montar y me sale: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Kolnmenky> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/FreeAgent GoFlex Drive_
<aguitel> ni idea
<mimecar> lo estas montando con sudo?
<aguitel> ve al canal principal en ingles
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: ya lo intente montar con sudo y no pude
<mimecar> pon el comando que estas usando
<Kolnmenky> mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/Disco500
<mimecar> sudo mount...
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: ya estoy como root
<mimecar> existe la carpeta de /media ?
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: sí
<mimecar> pon el mensaje de error que te da la consola
<Kolnmenky> mimecar:  me devuelve esto: http://pastebin.com/e8hjVdY2
<mimecar> te está diciendo que ese disco tiene errores
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: el disco es nuevo, que raro
<mimecar> puede ser nuevo y tener errores
<mimecar> comprueba si tiene errores
<manu_> buenas a todos, estoy usando la versión 10.04 LTS y llevaba tiempo si usar ubuntu, me preguntaba si merece la pena cambiar a la nueva 11.10
<manu_> o los cambios incluidos no merecerian el esfuerzo?
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: hmm esto esta mas extraño aun, lo deconecte y conecte  nuevamente y lo pude montar con ese comando
<manu_> me gustaria leer opiniones de alguien que use la 11.10
<Kolnmenky> pero al intentar copiar ahora me sale lo mismo
<mimecar> manu_: tienes programas más recientes en la 11.10
<Kolnmenky> Error al unir el archivo: Error de entrada/salida
<mimecar> Kolnmenky: un disco que da errores de forma aleatoria no es bueno
<manu_> en tu opinión mimecar actualizarias, verdad?
<mimecar> el sistema te dice que tiene errores, lo que guardes en el disco no es seguro que lo leas
<mimecar> la 11.10 ya no tiene gnome 2
<mimecar> prueba el live cd
<manu_> ok, probaré
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: uso  la utilidad de discos?
<mimecar> no se si repara ntfs
<Nax> para eso se recomienda windows.. jeje
<Kolnmenky> sería buena idea formatearlo a ext3?
<mimecar> no
<Kolnmenky> ok
<mimecar> Kolnmenky: si le pones ext3 no podrás leerla en windows
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: lo decia porque ninguna computadora que uso tiene windows y porque ya este problema con el disco duro externo...
<Kolnmenky> por ejemplo, en estos momentos lo tengo montado en media/Disco500 pero sigo con el mismo error de entrada salida al copiar archivos
<mimecar> un error de ese tipo te puede provocar perdida de datos
<mimecar> comprueba los errores del disco, puede estar dañado
<Kolnmenky> y peor aun he probado copiando documentos y pdf y si los copia, mientras que archivos de 800 MB- 1 GB no los copia
<mimecar> comprueba los errores del disco
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: intentaré comporbarlos con la utilidad de discos, no hay ningun con el problema, cierto?
<mimecar> parece un error físico
<Kolnmenky> saludos de nuevo, sí como que voy a tener que buscar una computadora con windows, al hacer ntfs /dev/sdb1  obtengo esto: http://pastebin.com/twxqiT5j
<Kolnmenky> ntfsfix*
<mimecar> será lo mejor
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: y disculpa de nuevo, quizás no tenga nada que ver con mi problema pero /media veo dos carpetas relacionadas a mi disco duro la primera dice /media/Disco500 (que es el que tengo en fstab) y otra dice FreeAgentGoFlex_Drive_
<azazl> buenas tardes y feliz año!!
<mimecar> no creo que te afecte a los errores
<azazl> tengo un pequeño problema. Tengo ubunutu 10.04 y cuando entro en una pagina con contenido java (buho21.com) me sale un error en el navegador diciendome que no tengo instalada la version 1.6 de java
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: ah ok gracias, sólo me pareció extraño ver esas 2 carpetas
<azazl> he probado con firefox, chromium y chrome, he instalado java desde los repos y un complemnto de java 1.5 para firefox y nada
<azazl> sigue igual ?¿
<azazl> en herramientas del sistema me aparece un icono de Sun Java 6
<mimecar> azazl: en una consola, java -v
<xangua> azazl: tienes instalado ubuntu-restricted-extras¿
<azazl> xangua, seguramente no. adp-get install ubunturestricted-esxtars?
<azazl> xangua, lo instalo?
<xangua> si no lo tienes instalado, te debería instalar los codecs, flash y openjdk (con el plugin para el navegador) azazl
<azazl> le acabo de dar la orden de instalar el paqute u-rst-extras y no me ha instlado nada, pero me ha desinstalado tres progrmas
<azazl> openjdk lo instale ayer desde los repos
<azazl> tengo instalado openjdk6-jre
<azazl> pero no openjdk6-jdk ?¿
<mimecar> ¿vas a programar en Java?
<azazl> mimecar, al hacer java -v me dice could not create java virtual machine
<mimecar> parece que no está bien instalado
<xangua> tienes el plugin instalado azazl ¿ icedtea6-plugin
<azazl> mimecar, no voy a programar, solo entrar en un pagina con contenidos jva
<azazl> xangua, voy a ver
<mimecar> entonces el JDK no te hace falta
<azazl> xangua, sí, tengo instalado icedtea6
<azazl> -plugin
<xangua> a lo mejor necesitas oracle-java entonces azazl
<xangua> y ya lo quitaron de los repositorios creo, o lo van a hacer
<azazl> voy a ver
<mimecar> xangua: dentro de poco lo quitarán
<mimecar> de todo el que lo tenga instalado
<azazl> en los repos no viene ya, lo acabo de mirar
<azazl> me veo sin jugar al ajedrez online @¡Ç$"|
<azazl> he hecho: "about:plugins" en chromuim y me dice que icedtea esta instalado pero no veo por ningun lado java
<pegasus_> hola a todos , feliz año nuevo, he instalado ubuntu 11.10 a un nuevo disco duro , estoy tratando de instalar mi trajeta inalambrica pero no me funciona ahora, con mi antiguo disco duro si funcionaba la tarjeta inalambrica, estoy siguiendo este tutorial , http://quemantequilla.blogspot.com/
<pegasus_> alguna orientacion
<mimecar> pegasus_: si te funcionaba antes ahora tiene que hacerlo
<mimecar> el disco duro no modifica el comportamiento del sistema
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<pegasus_> verdad falta actualizar error de mio, gracias mimecar
<azazl> como puedo actualizar de ubuntu 10.04 a 10.10
<mimecar> azazl: sudo update-manager -d
<azazl> si, y me actualiza a la version 12.04. ¿va bien esa distro?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> esa versión no es estable
<azazl> pues a esa es a la que actualiza
<mimecar> no actualices a esa versión
<azazl> por poco :P
<mimecar> ...
<azazl> tranquilo, que por poco casi actualizo
<azazl> :)
<azazl> es que la 11.10 no me gusta el gestor de ventanas que usa
<mimecar> es el mismo d ela 12.04
<azazl> por eso quiero 10.10 a ver si así se me quita el problema de java que tengo
<azazl> creo que voy a tener que hacerlo desde pendrive, no?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> selecciona la versión a la que quieres actualizar
<azazl> upgrade-manager not found, voy a ver en los repos
<azazl> mimecar, ¿seguro que es upgrade-manager? ese comendo no está ni en mi sistema, ni en los repos
<xangua> azazl: si quieres actualizar a 10.10 ve al Centro de Software, Editar, Origenes
<mimecar> update-manager
<xangua> azazl: en la última pestaña seleccionas actualizaciones normales, los LTS por defecto actualizan a LTS
<xangua> en este caso 12.04 será la próxima LTS, pero todavía no es 'estable' ;) azazl
<azazl> mimecar, si hago update-manager -d, me aparece la ventana de actualizaciones y solo aparece la version 12 y un boton actulizar
<azazl> si pulso ahi me dejara despues seleccionar la version 10.10
<azazl> si pulso ahi me dejara despues seleccionar la version 10.10?
<mimecar> ejecuta la aplicación y lo verás
<azazl> miedo me dá
<azazl> esta instalando la 12
<azazl> cancelo?
<mimecar> tu que crees
<azazl> que ya he cancelado+
<azazl> :P
<azazl> xangua, mimecar , ya está. gracias por vuestra paciencia, :P
<mimecar> has podido seleccionar la 10.10?
<azazl> habia que seleccionar solo versiones normales en origenes, y luego update-man
<Mcklaren> Buenas.
<Kolnmenky> Hola de nuevo. No he tenido suerte :( no he encontrado computadoras windows disponibles. Hay alguna forma de correr chkdsk desde mi computadora?
<fosco_> Kolnmenky: es un disco remoto o local?
<Kolnmenky> fosco_: local (segate freeagent)
<fosco_> el comando equivalente a chkdsk es fsck
<fosco_> con la particion que quieres analizar desmontada ejecutas sudo fsck /dev/nombre_de_la_particion
<Kolnmenky> fosco_:  ok, lo intentaré
<Kolnmenky> fosco_: obtengo esto: fsck desde util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Kolnmenky> fsck: fsck.ntfs-3g: no se encontró
<Kolnmenky> fsck: Error 2 mientras se ejecutaba fsck. ntfs-3g para /dev/sdb1
<dylan66> puedes hacer lo mismo desde gparted
<Nax> verificar particones ntfs?
<Nax> desde linux?
<fosco_> Kolnmenky: eso es q no tienes soporte ntfs en el kernel, seguro que eso es una ubuntu?
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config ntfsprogs
<fosco_> con eso ya podrás manipular particiones ntfs
<Kolnmenky> dylan66: como lo puedo hacer desde gparted?
<Kolnmenky> fosco_: sí es ubuntu
<fosco_> si, estoy viendo que el tema ntfs ha cambiado
<fosco_> porque ntfsprogs da conflictos con ntfs-3g
<fosco_> ...
<Kolnmenky> Nax: Sí, quiero verificar el ntfs, he estado intentado resolver este problema pero no he podido
<fosco_> Kolnmenky: usa entonces esto: sudo ntfsck /dev/particion
<Kolnmenky> :S lo mas raro para mi sigue siendo que pude copiar algunas archivos pequeños, pero al llegar a casi 100 MB (en total) me dio el error de entrada/salida
<Kolnmenky> fosco_: ok
<Kolnmenky> cuando intento desmontarlo me dcie: umount: montaje de /media/Disco5 no concuerda con fstab
<fosco_> desmontalo usando el nombre del dispositivo
<fosco_> sudo umount /dev/particion
<Kolnmenky> fosco_: al hacer ntfsck me dice comando no enocntrado
<Kolnmenky> encontrado*
<Kolnmenky> y tendría que editar el stab?
<mimecar> no
<Kolnmenky> fstab* es decir sustituir /media/Disco5 por /dev/sdb1?
<Kolnmenky> ok
<Kolnmenky> es increible no encontrar computadoras con windows cuando se necesitan :/
<mimecar> has hecho lo que ha dicho fosco_?
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: sí, pero con ntfsck me sale que el comando no se encuentra
<mimecar> de donde has sacado ese comando?
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: fosco_ me pasó ese comando
<mimecar> tienes instalado ntfs-3g?
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: sí
<Kolnmenky> y ahora cuando chequeo la utilidad aparece que el dispositivo /dev/sdc1 :S
<Kolnmenky> de nuevo disculpen pero si sólo voy a utilizar el disco duro externo en computadoras con ubuntu, no sería bueno formatearlo a ext3?
<mimecar> Kolnmenky: es tu disco, haz lo que creas
<mimecar> si el error se repite estará dañado
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: exacto eso es  lo que me temo, puede ser que al formatearlo a ext3 se dañe más
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> si el disco tiene errores físicos, da igual lo que pongas
<mimecar> se mantendrá
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: bueno, entonces probaré al menos. Gracias
<mimecar> si se mantiene el fallo, cambia el disco
<Kolnmenky> Hola, intenté formtear el disco duro externo a ext3 pero a los 15 minutos obtuve un error
<Kolnmenky> ext2fs_mkdir: Atemmpt to read block from filesytem resulted inshort read  mientras s ecreaba el directorio raiz
<Kolnmenky> Attempt*
<Kolnmenky> ahora me sale como desconocido el sistema de archivos
<mimecar> Kolnmenky: ese disco está diciendo que está dañado
<mimecar> una opción que tienes es hacer un test de superficie y que marque los sectores dañados
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: tengo que hacer eso con windows, cierto?
<mimecar> en linux también puedes hacerlo
<mimecar> el disco lo has comprade hace poco?
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: sí hace muy poco
<mimecar> que te lo cambien en la tienda
<Kolnmenky> lo que no hice fue probarlo en windows. ¿Cómo hago un test de superficie en linux?
<Kolnmenky> porque ahora ni me reconoce el disco
<andreslara501> buenas tardes, tenía una pregunta. ¿qué programa de modelado de base de datos conocen en Linux?
<darvein> msyql-worbench?
<mimecar> creo que el comando es badblocks
<andreslara501> darvein, voy a verlo y ya les comento.
<andreslara501> darvein, GRACIAS HERMANO
<Kolnmenky> voy a intentar con esa opción. De  todos modos seguiré buscando una computadora con windows y si no lo puedo solucionar lo devuelvo a la tienda, porque ya me está dando jaqueca este disco!
 * andreslara501 is away: Ocupado, pero igual hablame
 * andreslara501 is back (gone 00:00:07)
<atotclic> buenas
<fzeta> see you later! and Happy New Year 2012 ;-)
<rubenlinux> saludos
<rarillo> Buenas :)
<Grecoo> Buenas
<Grecoo> trato de entrar a #ubuntu y me dice que estoy baneado
<Grecoo> saben por que?
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-24
<Biblioclasta> es una porquería el soporte de ubuntu para los joystick, por empezar, no todos son plug and play, como en windows, hay como 5 formas de controlar el joystick y depende de cada juego como se va acalibra casi, no esta centralizado como en windows
<gabriel_> Bibliocasta para calibrar y eso tengo instalado el jstest-gtk pero el problema es que ni lo detecta a mi joystick por el puerto debe estar deshabilitado
<Biblioclasta> mi hermano tiene joystick como vos, y si no lo tiene enchufado desde el arranque, no lo detecta, no se si reiniciando algun mod del kernel lo detectara sin reiniciar
<Lautra> Buenas noches! He instalado lubuntu y todo va bien excepto que las teclas control no funcionan.
<Lautra> Alguien tiene alguna idea de por qué puede ser esto?
<gabriel_> Bibliocasta: Ya he reiniciado varias veces y no hay caso.
<cousteau> Lautra, nop, ni idea, deberían ir
<cousteau> abre un terminal y ejecuta `xev` a ver si al pulsar las teclas Ctrl se ve algo
<cousteau> atajo para terminal: Ctrl-Alt-T...  oops
<Lautra> cousteau, jajaja
<Lautra> cousteau, Para el control derecho sí se ve algo.
<Lautra> para el izquierdo, no
<Lautra> Al revés, perdón.
<cousteau> lo tienes instalado de verdad o lo estás emulando?
<Lautra> lubuntu? instalado totalmente.
<cousteau> vale, lo decía porque a veces las máquinas virtuales tipo VirtualBox se reservan una tecla
<cousteau> entonces sólo se ve al pulsar Control_L pero no Control_R?  es raro
<Lautra> De hecho, es muy raro: si hago control t en chormium, no pasa nada
<Lautra> Pero si hago contr+alt+1 que es para compilar latex en gedit, me funciona
<cousteau> usas el mismo ctrl?
<Lautra> Claro, sólo con el ctrl izquierdo, con el derecho, es como si no lo estuviese apretando.
<Lautra> Sí, el mismo.
<cousteau> y aún así Control_L - T no funciona?
<Lautra> no, nada de eso.
<Lautra> Mira, por ejemplo, en chormium, nueva pestaña es contrl+t, que no me funciona, pero nueva ventana incognito es control+shift+t, y sí me funciona.
<Varotone> nueva ventana de incognito s control+shift+n
<Varotone> no control+shift+t
<Lautra> Cierto, Varotone, Y funciona.
<ignacio_> hola a todos
<ignacio_> algien me puede ayudar con algo?
<ignacio_> pls
<Varotone> Puede ser
<Varotone> Pero ayudaría que nos dijeras el problema
<Varotone> Si no, mal vamos.
<ignacio_> mañana porfin me comprare una nvidia geforce 6200 y dejare mi geforce 2 de 64 mb XD
<ignacio_> y necesito saver q driver es el q le tengo q instalar
<Varotone> en principio, y digo en principio, el sistema deberia detectarla en el arranque y activar los drivers adecuados
<Varotone> Los opensource, digo
<Varotone> Y luego, si quieres instalar los "oficiales", en la aplicacion "Controladores adicionales" ya te aparecen los disponibles
<ignacio_> esta el drievr 302.17 y el drievr legacy gpu vercion q es 304.64, las 2 son compatibles, creo q la 304 es la q devo instalar pero nose
<ignacio_> me gusta mas descargarlso de la pagina oficial e instalarlos manualmente
<ignacio_> pero nose cual de esos 2 dirvers sera mejor compatible e  mejor rendimiento
<nmid00> ignacio_,
<nmid00> como te fue con la realtek
<ignacio_> ?
<ignacio_> que realtek?
<nmid00> no seno estube con tigo con una . RTL8191SEvB ignacio_
<ignacio_> estas equivocado
<ignacio_> alomejor era otro ignacio XD
<HackerNG> holaa todos
<HackerNG> hay alguien???
<chapo> Buenas noches colegas mañana es navidad  les dejo un vieo para que se alegren la noche
<chapo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8MO3S-CUok&feature=share
<Apellizcos> feliz navidad amigo
<Tiffon> Felices Fiestas a todos
<chiche> hola
<chiche> alguien a quien hacer una pregunta?
<mimecar> !pregunta chiche
<kubot> chiche: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<chiche> se puede cambiar el menu de inicio y la barra lateral en ubuntu 12.10?
<mimecar> ¿quieres cambiar el menú de unity?
<chiche> el menu que aparece arriba a la izquierda
<mimecar> ese es el comportamiento de unity, no lo puedes cambiar
<chiche> y cambiar o agregar barras de tareas tampoco (?)
<mimecar> con unity no
<mimecar> tendrás que instalar otros paquetes si quieres usar la apariencia de gnome 2
<AzoteLogiko> buenos dias amigos
<AzoteLogiko> tengo un equipo con Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick y logicamente, ya no hay soporte para el. No obstante, me gustaria saber si es posible usar algun repositorio para instalar pulseaudio
<AzoteLogiko> para dicha version
<AzoteLogiko> y no tener que actualizar este equipo, que realmente no lo necesita
<chiche> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko, no deberías poder encontrar ahora repositorios
<AzoteLogiko> vaya ... :(
<AzoteLogiko> en fin, gracias
<rreina> hola
<rreina> podría alguien ayudarme con un problema que tengo con el sonido en ubuntu 12.04?
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<rreina> Mi micrófono graba todo lo que suena en el pc
<rreina> he probado a configurar todo con pulseaudio y con alsamixer y nada...
<rreina> mi controlador es VIA VT1828S
<mimecar> rreina, el micrófono capturará todas las señales que salen por los altavoces
<rreina> sí, no quiero que haga eso
<rreina> y no logro la forma de evitarlo
<mimecar> es lo que tiene que hacer
<mimecar> quita los sonidos que no quieras grabar o aleja el micrófono
<rreina> no no
<rreina> lo que escucho por los auriculares, el microfono no lo oye
<rreina> pero lo captura!
<mimecar> ¿con el live cd te pasa lo mismo?
<rreina> sí
<mimecar> ¿con windows te pasa lo mismo?
<rreina> no
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si tu tarjeta tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu?
<rreina> el microfono es como que está dual, que graba el sonido interno del pc a la vez que lo que captura...
<rreina> he buscado pero no he encontrado nada
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que no sea una configuración de la bios?
<rreina> sí, he probado high definition audio y ac97
<rreina> y con los dos pasa lo mismo
<rreina> también he probado a conectar el micrófono en el frontal y en la parte trasera
<rreina> y pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> no tiene sentido que pase eso
<mimecar> lo único es que mires si pasa con ubuntu 12.10
<rreina> ya
<rreina> pero mi gráfica no tiene drivers privativos para esa versión
<rreina> aún
<rreina> osea que necesito arreglarlo
<rreina> si el driver de audio funciona correctamente, peor debe ser alguna configuración de alsa
<rreina> que esté mal
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica es?
<rreina> AMD 4890 el último modelo que entra en los legacy drivers de AMD
<rreina> ..
<rreina> he tenido esa mala suerte y amd tarda 3-4 meses más en actualizar los drivers para esas gráficas
<mimecar> tarjeta gráfica AMD?
<rreina> claro
<rreina> ATI es AMD desde el 2006
<rreina> cambió de nombre
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> entonces tienes una tarjeta gráfica ati
<rreina> ya no se llama ATI
<rreina> pero sí
<rreina> bueno, la cuestión es el audio que captura el micrófono a ver si tiene solución
<mimecar> prueba con la 12.10 y si funciona ya sabes que en un futuro podrás usarla
<mimecar> el driver libre no te funciona?
<rreina> sí me funciona el driver libre
<rreina> pero rinde un 50% menos con 3D
<deep_p> Hola, alguien me puede echar un cable? Tengo un discoduro externo marca Lacie que lo acabo de formatear ,para poder hacer una copia de seguridad de mi Home, pero no me deja escribir nada en él. Me dice que no tengo permisos de escritura. Alguien sable qué puedo hacer?
<rreina> o así
<mimecar> rreina, estas todo el día usando 3D?
<rreina> con wine juego a juegos de Windows
<mimecar> ok
<rreina> bueno, voy a ver si le encuentro solución porque no puedo usar el micrófono
<rreina> y no quiero usar Windows por esta tontería
<rreina> el micrófono me graba perfectamente
<rreina> pero graba todo lo que suena en el pc y eso en windows es una opción
<rreina> peor aquí no se como desactivarla
<rreina> bueno gracias por la ayuda!
<deep_p> Hola, alguien me puede echar un cable? Tengo un discoduro externo marca Lacie que lo acabo de formatear ,para poder hacer una copia de seguridad de mi Home, pero no me deja escribir nada en él. Me dice que no tengo permisos de escritura. Alguien sable qué puedo hacer?
<rreina> deep_p que sistema de archivos está usando el disco duro?
<deep_p> originalmente tenía ntfs
<deep_p> ahora he probado formateándolo a ext3, ext4 y fat32, y nada
<rreina> y ahora lo has formateado en? ext4?
<rreina> lo vas a usar sólo con Linux?
<deep_p> de momento sí. Es sólo para hacer la copia de seguridad de mi home y actualizar ubuntu. Después sí que querría darle un formato compatible con windows porque el disco duro es de mi padre y él usa windows. Pero ahora mismo no me importa
<rreina> bueno, el disco es SATA no?
<deep_p> es por cierto un problema que ya he tenido antes con otros discos duros.
<deep_p> Cómo puedo saber si es sata?
<rreina> que capacidad tiene?
<rreina> si no es muy antiguo es SATA seguramente
<deep_p> 250gb
<rreina> vale
<rreina> con qué programa o utilidad le has dado formato?
<rreina> bueno vamos al grano
<deep_p> gparted
<rreina> vale, no deberías tener problemas
<rreina> un momento
<deep_p> ya te digo que me ha pasado otras veces también con algún usb y otro disco duro que tuve.
<rreina> es muy extraño
<rreina> has probado a copiar algo con la terminal en modo sudo?
<deep_p> no
<rreina> a ver si es un problema de permisos
<deep_p> cómo lo hago?
<rreina> abre la terminal
<deep_p> ok, listo
<rreina> cd /media
<rreina> luego: ls
<rreina> y mira si aparece la carpeta del disco duro
<deep_p> viene el nombre del disco duro, que es una combinación larguísima de números y letras
<rreina> pues ejecuta en la terminal
<rreina> chmod +w (nombre del disco duro, pon el comienzo y dale a TABULADOR y se escribe solo)
<rreina> sin los paréntesis
<mimecar> eso hace algo?
<rreina> asigna permisos de escritura al disco duro
<rreina> que a lo mejor está montado en modo lectura
<mimecar> a un directorio que ha montado el sistema?
<rreina> es rarisimo pero bueno
<rreina> la verdad no estoy seguro pero por probar no pasa nada
<rreina> podría estar montado en sólo lectura perfectamente
<deep_p> chmod: cambiando los permisos de «0cfec3e7-b078-4124-bf09-561c42e8c0f9/»: Operación no permitida
<rreina> pon sudo antes deep_p
<rreina> para hacerlo como super usuario
<deep_p> ha sí, claro, perdona
<mimecar> si está como sólo lectura, para el sistema es de lectura
<rreina> no debería
<mimecar> aunque le des permisos de escritura
<rreina> debe estar como escritura
<mimecar> si el disco tiene errores, no
<rreina> al menos los míos están con todos los permisos para mi usuario
<deep_p> vale, ya está. No me ha devuelto ningún mensaje. Voy a probar
<rreina> vale
<rreina> eso significa que ha salido bien en linux xD
<deep_p> nada, me sigue diciendo que permiso denegado
<mimecar> deep_p, ¿cual es el error que te da al acceder al disco?
<rreina> deep_p vuelve a hacer lo de antes
<rreina> pero pon chmod +x
<rreina> en vez de +w
<deep_p> Al acceder no me da error, sino al intentar escribir algo en él, me dice que permiso denegado. También me dijo que no tenía permisos de escritura
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que el disco no tenga errores?
<deep_p> no, cómo lo hago?
<mimecar> desmonta el disco primero
<deep_p> ok
<deep_p> listo
<mimecar> ¿qué sistema de archivos usas?
<deep_p> Pues originalmente estaba en ntfs, pero he probado a darle varios formatos (ext3, ext4, y fat32), sin éxito. Ahora mismo está en ext3 si no me equivoco
<mimecar> ¿sólo vas a usar el disco en linux?
<deep_p> de momento sí. Es sólo para hacer la copia de seguridad de mi home y actualizar ubuntu. Después sí que querría darle un formato compatible con windows porque el disco duro es de mi padre y él usa windows. Pero ahora mismo no me importa
<mimecar> formatea en fat32
<deep_p> ok
<rreina> mimecar que va a solucionar formatear en fat32?
<deep_p> está en marcha
<mimecar> primero no tener que hacerlo en el futuro
<mimecar> y segundo los permisos
<deep_p> ya está, lo tengo en fat32
<mimecar> ¿qué programa has usado para formatearlo?
<deep_p> gparted. Es curioso, al ponerlo a fat32 me vuelve a decir el gparted que tiene 132gb usados.
<mimecar> sube una captura de gparted a imagebin
<deep_p> perdona, cómo lo hago?
<rreina> que raro, ext4 funciona mejor que fat32.
<mimecar> impr pant.
<mimecar> y subes la imagen
<deep_p> si, pero qué es imagebin? una página
<deep_p> ?
<mimecar> si
<rreina> www.imageshack.us tamb vale
<rreina> deep_p me extraña eso, has aplicado los cambios dándole formato o solo has seleccionado fat32 pero no ha formateado en sí?
<rreina> es imposible que diga 132GB usados cuando has formateado
<mimecar> rreina, o que ha formateado lo que no debía...
<rreina> mimecar en el peor de los casos si D:
<deep_p> http://imagebin.org/240522
<mimecar> 116 MB usado
<mimecar> eso es normal
<deep_p> si si, he aplicado los cambios. Cuando estaba en ext3 o ext4 no me ponía que tuviera nada usado, pero formatear a fat32 sí
<deep_p> ah, ok
<rreina> ah sí
<mimecar> de donde has sacado los 132 GB?
<deep_p> sí perdona, que había puesto GB por error!
<deep_p> mb
<mimecar> desconecta bien el disco del sistema, apagalo y vuelvelo a encender
<deep_p> perdon perdon
<deep_p> ok
<deep_p> listo
<deep_p> pero no me monta el disco duro
<deep_p> eso ya me había pasado antes cuando formatee en fat32 otra vez
<rreina> fat32 es antiguo, sólo admite archivos de máximo 4 GB y lo recomendado para linux es ext4
<rreina> el problema no estaba en el sistema de archivos desde mi punto de vista, es de permisos o de que tienes que montarlo desde consola manualmente con algún parámetro específico
<deep_p> rreina, cómo es eso? Yo tengo otro disco duro de 250 en fat32 y me va muy bien
<rreina> sí funcionar funciona
<rreina> pero no es lo más recomendable
<deep_p> ah, ok
<rreina> es más rápido ext4 y se fragmenta menos
<deep_p> ok, bueno, ahora mismo ya digo que no me importa demasiado con tal de poder escribir en él
<deep_p> Bueno, a lo que iba. No me deja montar el disco duro
<deep_p> Vamos que cuando le doy a montar no hace nada
<rreina> has probado a iniciar Windows a ver si te funciona ahí?
<rreina> fat32 es compatible con Windows, podrías probar y te aseguras si el hdd está roto o no
<rreina> y así sabremos si es problema de configuración o no
<mimecar> rreina, el disco lo va a usar en windows
<mimecar> si pones ext4, lo complicas y mucho
<deep_p> ok, pero antes de reiniciar en windows no puedo hacer una comprobación de errores desde ubuntu?
<mimecar> deep_p, ya lo has desmontado el disco?
<deep_p> decía que no me deja montarlo
<mimecar> si lo tienes desmontado
<deep_p> si
<deep_p> está desmontado
<mimecar> sudo fsck.fat32 /dev/dispositivo
<deep_p> voy
<mimecar> no recuerdo si está con ese nombre el comando o con otro
<deep_p> perdona pero no acierto, me dice que el comando fsck.fat32 no se encuentra y no encuentro en internet cuál es el correcto
<deep_p> es este el comando? "dosfsck"
<deep_p> mimecar, estás por ahí?
<mimecar> ahora si
<deep_p> ah, perdona. Te referías al comando dosfsck?
<mimecar> el de antes puede tener otro nombre
<mimecar> hace tiempo que no lo ejecuto en linux
<deep_p> es que no sé qué estamos buscando exactamente. El comando que más se le parece que he encontrado por internet es "dosfsck". En cualquier caso, tampoco lo puedo ejecutar porque no aparece el dispositivo
<mimecar> reinicia en windows y compruebalo ahí
<deep_p> ok, ahora vuelvo
<ZONDA> alguien me puede decir un programa para ubuntu que desempeñe las funciones de DoglasKeylogger
<mimecar> ¿qué hace ese programa?
<ZONDA> todo lo que tecleas en el teclado se guarda es la polla para espiar a la nobia ho sacar contraseñas
<mimecar> no encontrarás esos programas en ubuntu
<ZONDA> no crees
<ZONDA> ¿?
<mimecar> no
<MarioMey> Hey, mimecar.
<MarioMey> Cómo estás...
<mimecar> hola
<MarioMey> ¿Te molesta si te pregunto algo nada que ver con Ubuntu=
<mimecar> pasa a -cafe
<MarioMey> Es más, capaz no tenés idea...
<MarioMey> Ok.
<MarioMey> mimecar: #ubuntu-cafe?
<MarioMey> No hay naides...
<mimecar> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<MarioMey> Ah, ok.
<mimecar> si te inventas el canal...
<deep_p> mimecar
<mimecar> di
<deep_p> chequeé los errores del disco duro desde windows como me dijiste, y me ha devuelto un mensaje diciéndome que había errores que se han solucionado. De vuelta en ubuntu parece que funciona!
<mimecar> ok
<deep_p> algunos archivos me dice que no se pueden copiar en el disco duro porque tienen nombre incorrecto. Supongo que es debido a eso de que windows sólo admite 64 caracteres no?
<mimecar> windows admite nombes más largos
<deep_p> Bueno, voy a investigar un poco. Muchas gracias por tu tiempo!
<deep_p> mimecar, ya estoy aquí otra vez, siento dar la lata, pero es que me tiene loco este asunto. Te cuento: no puedo hacer copia de mi home al discoduro (con formato fat32) porque me da repetidamente un error al copiar muchos archivos diciéndome que tienen codificación no válida. He descargado un programa llamado utf8 migration tool, siguiendo las instrucciones del foro de ayuda de Ubuntu, pero no me permite ejecutarlo porque me
<deep_p>  dice que "my current encoding was not found". Alguna idea?
<Artemis3> mejor es que hagas un tar.gz con tu home fat32 es muy limitado
<Artemis3> deep_p
<deep_p> perdona Artemis3
<deep_p> cómo es eso?
<deep_p> a qué te refieres con hacer un tar.gz ?  quieres decir que lo comprima?
<Artemis3> pues si... algo como tar -zvcf /disco/fat32/algo.tar /home/tuusuario/
<MarioMey> Buenas, de nuevo.
<MarioMey> Estoy queriendo cambiar el fondo del escritorio por consola. Conseguí esto:
<MarioMey> gconftool-2 -t str -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<mimecar> eso no es matar moscas a cañonazos?
<deep_p> haha
<MarioMey> En el gconf-editor, debería ir un file:// antes de la dirección...
<MarioMey> Pero tampoco funciona.
<MarioMey> Es decir, cambia el valor, pero el fondo queda igual.
<MarioMey> Cuando lo cambio por GTK, veo el cambio en el Editor... yo hago lo mismo, pero no cambia.
<MarioMey> mimecar: ¿tenés idea?
<mimecar> MarioMey, ubuntu 12.10 no usa gconf para las cosas del sistema
<MarioMey> 12.04
<mimecar> lo mismo
<MarioMey> Ajá...
<mimecar> ¿por qué no usas las herramientas que ya da gnome?
<MarioMey> Porque lo necesito hacer por script.
<MarioMey> Yo estoy usando unas proyecciones en mi espectáculo. Es Blender Game Engine tooodo el show.
<MarioMey> Pero, en un momento, voy a necesitar cerrar el Blender. Y ahí quiero cambiar el fondo por "algo".
<MarioMey> Y después, volverlo a negro (como estaría originalmente).
<mimecar> usa un tutorial más actualizado
<MarioMey> Hay varios que hablan del Wallch, que cambia dinámicamente. Pero tampoco es lo que necesito...
<MarioMey> mimecar: cuando cambio el fondo con GTK, en el gconf se ve la modificación.
<MarioMey> Pero vos decís que no lo usa...
<MarioMey> Nontiendo...
<mimecar> gnome 3 usa dconf
<MarioMey> ¿Y eso?
<MarioMey> Mirá que estoy con Classic, eh.
<mimecar> tu sistema no venía con ubuntu y gnome 3?
<Biblioclasta> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///path_a_la_Imagen
<Biblioclasta> me funciona en unity 12.10
<MarioMey> Biblioclasta: ¡groso!
<MarioMey> ¡Gracias!
<MarioMey> mimecar: Tengo Ubuntu 12.04 y tuve que instalarle Gnome Shell para usar el Classic.
<mimecar> MarioMey, ... gnome shell usa Gnome 3
<MarioMey> Sí, lo se...
<MarioMey> Pero a veces se me confunde esto de gnome, unity, shell...
<MarioMey> qué es de que...
<MarioMey> gnome 2, gnome 3...
<mimecar> Gnome es el escritorio
<mimecar> unity y gnome-shell gestores de ventanas
<MarioMey> Sí, sí, entiendo...
<n-iCe> gnome 2 http://www.renewablepcs.com/_/rsrc/1316635548673/about-linux/kde-gnome-or-xfce/gnome-screenshot/Debian%20screenshot.png
<MarioMey> Unity es de gnome, igualmente, ¿no?
<mimecar> unity es un gestor de ventanas
<n-iCe> gnome 3 http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/gnome3tutorial-large_006.jpg
<mimecar> lo usa sólo ubuntu
<MarioMey> Y el Classic es de Gnome...
<mimecar> el modo "clásico" está de momento y es un paquete de gnome
<MarioMey> La continuación sería Cinammon, ¿no?
<mimecar> en las siguientes versiones sólo podrás usar gnome shell con extensiones
<mimecar> cinamon es otro proyecto diferente
<MarioMey> Es que, tanto Shell como Unity están buenas... pero prefiero Classic.
<MarioMey> Leí por ahí que Cinammon era como un fork del Gnome... parecido al Classic...
<MarioMey> O algo así...
<mimecar> mientras tengan recursos para seguir con cinamon...
<MarioMey> Ya que estamos...
<MarioMey> ¿Dónde se guardan los contactos de Thunderbird?
<MarioMey> Tengo que migrarlos de la otra partición...
<mimecar> en su carpeta de programa
<MarioMey> Sactamente?
<MarioMey> /usr/lib/Thunderbird?
<mimecar> ~/.thunderbird
<MarioMey> Sí, ahí están los mails... pero no encuentro los contactos.
<mimecar> ... no esperas sacar los archivos directamente verdad?
<MarioMey> Y... podría copiar el archivo entero.
<MarioMey> Como antiguamente hacía con Outlook....
<MarioMey> (uh, qué antiguo)
<mimecar> copia la carpeta entera de .thunderbird
<MarioMey> No, es que, como el sistema, quiero de fresh... usando IMAP y no sincronizando todas las carpetas.
<MarioMey> Cuando dije "archivo entero" me refería al supuesto archivo de contactos.
<MarioMey> Si es que existe.
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> copia el directorio y despues cambia la cuenta a imap
<chakal^-^> MarioMey, para eso necesitas usar dconf
<chakal^-^> quiero decir para cambiar el fondo de pantalla por shell
<MarioMey> chakal^-^: Sí, ya me pasaron la data, gracias.
<MarioMey> Bueno, gracias...
<MarioMey> Nos vemos.
<mimecar> xD
<chakal^-^> :P
<MarioMey> Abrí en la otra partición y exporté.
<MarioMey> Gracias igual.
<yahqod> alguien me ayuda con sonata cliente de MPD...
<mimecar> !alguien yahqod
<kubot> yahqod: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<yahqod> bueno..
<yahqod> "alguien" usa sonata cliente de MPD..???
<mimecar> pregunta la duda concreta
<mimecar> si alguien lo sabe te contestará
<yahqod> okkk
<yahqod> utilizo sonata para reproducir música en unity, pero el tray icon del mismo no se muestra transparente esto a que se debe???
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<yahqod> 12.04.1
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<yahqod> bueno algunas quedan del kernel...pero si está actualizado
<mimecar> ¿qué tema de iconos estas usando?
<yahqod> faenza
<mimecar> pon el tema que viene por defecto en ubuntu
<yahqod> lo intentaré..
<yahqod> sigue igual...
<mimecar> ¿sigue el mismo icono?
<yahqod> siiipp
<yahqod> fijate
<yahqod> http://i.imgur.com/vGxRq.png
<mimecar> puede ser que el icono no tenga bien definida la transparencia
<yahqod> los demas iconos se muestran bien pero el de sonata se muestra icorrecto..deberia
<yahqod> debe ser eso seguramente..
<yahqod> mimecar la aplicación utiliza estos iconos
<yahqod> http://i.imgur.com/R5FFJ.png
<yahqod> y uno más que es está en blanco igual en formato png
<mimecar> si el icono no usa transparencias, saldrán blancos
<yahqod> su directorio es /usr/share/pixmaps/
<yahqod> los iconos son transparentes porque están en formate png
<mimecar> no necesariamente
<mimecar> puede ser PNG y no tener definida la transparencia
<yahqod> ahhhh y como hago eso, lo edito con gimp...???
<mimecar> es una opción
<yahqod> y los reemplazo por los originales...
<mimecar> si los originales están bien hechos claro
<yahqod> okkk mimecar
<luiferares> hola gente
<luiferares> necesito ayuda por favor
<luiferares> tengo instalado ubuntu 12.04 lts en una portatil hp pavilion dv4, quiero poder activar la aceleración gráfica ya que cuando uso el compando glxinfo no me sale que funciona, mi tarjeta gráfica es una intel de segunda generación
<n-iCe> hola luiferares
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-25
<fzeta> feliz navidad perlas;-)
<Novato> Hola que software podria usar en UBuntu para poder pasar toda una lista de contactos desde el movil al pc....
<mf-mac> feliz navidad para todos los de este canal
<ivedci89> FELIZ NAVIDAD=NECIMIENTOdeJESUS PARA TODOS EN ESTE HUMILDE CANAL HISPANO!!!
<ivedci89> gracias mf-mac
<ivedci89> _cenando
<Ahmuck> hola
<Ahmuck> coma estan?
<alpc360> buenas!!
<Guest1292> Hola alguien me puede responder a una consulta?
<Ignacio_> Feliz Navidad!! ;)
<Guest74782> donde puedo activar los modulos del apache
<Guest74782> ??
<Guest74782> me dicen el http.conf pero no lo encuentro
<Jlcmux> Guest74782,  /etc/
<Jlcmux> buscalo ahi
<Jlcmux> /etc/apache
<Guest74782> el http.conf
<Guest74782> es que no esta alli y por alli me dijieron que lo cambiaron al apache2.conf
<Jlcmux> Que necesitas hacer exactamente
<Jlcmux> ?¿
<Guest74782> activar el rewrite de url
<Jlcmux> escribe como root
<Jlcmux> a2enmod rewrite
<Jlcmux> luego pones /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Jlcmux> y ya
<Jlcmux> Guest74782,
<Jlcmux> mira mas info aqui
<Jlcmux> http://abzenteno.blogspot.com/2009/05/habilitar-modrewrite-para-urls.html
<Guest74782> bueno man manda esto el framework URL rewriting is not properly configured on your server. 1) Help me configure it 2) I don't / can't use URL rewriting
<Jlcmux> Guest74782,  Que ubuntu usas?
<Guest74782> 12.04
<Guest74782> gracias
<Jlcmux> Guest73102, cuando sale ese mensaje te da la opcion de escribirle 1
<Jlcmux> escoger esa opcion
<Jlcmux> o solo se cierra
<rayco> ¿cómo desactivo el deposito de claves?
<rayco> hola?
<mimecar> no quieres guardar ninguna clave?
<rayco> no
<rayco> es que al instalar algo de centro de software
<rayco> me pide la clave, y la pongo y me dice que no
<mimecar> estas poniendo la clave de tu usuario?
<rayco> sí
<mimecar> desactivar el deposito no creo que te arregle nada
<rayco> por cierto, pasaria algo si me pongo "administrador" en ves de usuario privilegiado?
<mimecar> nunca se trabaja con permisos de administrador
<rayco> me he puesto esos permisos
<rayco> no se peude sacar?
<mimecar> ¿cómo los has puesto?
<rayco> en gestion de usuarios, puse en "cambiar"
<rayco> y me puse administrador.
<mimecar> en el mismo sitio, ten un live cd a mano por si no funciona el sistema después
<rayco> tendria k reinstalar?
<mimecar> ponte los permisos que tenías antes
<rayco> desde el cd-dvd ?
<mimecar> desde la gestión de usuarios
<rayco> pero creo que no puedo
<mimecar> por?
<rayco> no me me sale el de arriba, solo usuario y administrador
<mimecar> ponte como usuario
<mimecar> ten el live cd a mano
<arielsanflo> hola buen dia
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayudita
<arielsanflo> dpkg: error: analizando archivo «/var/lib/dpkg/available» cerca de la línea 13:
<arielsanflo>  falta package name
<arielsanflo> me da este error al tratar de actualizar
<chilicuil> arielsanflo: trata con $ sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<chilicuil> y luego arielsanflo $ sudo apt-get update
<arielsanflo> muchas gracias
<arielsanflo> te lo agradezco
<chilicuil> de nada, suerte =)
<arielsanflo> creo que no es de este canal
<arielsanflo> pero ya se puede actualizar a 13.04
<chilicuil> si, se puede, de hecho se puede desde hace como 1 mes
<Duende> hola gente ...
<chilicuil> hola Duende
<Duende> una duda, tengo una carpeta de backup desordenada con mas carpetas dentro que tienen maas carpetas dentro, quiero poder sacar los mp3 en una carpeta aparte, se podría con este comando : ?? -> cp -R *.mp3 /home/usuario/musica
<Duende> ???
<Duende> chilicuil hola
<chilicuil> quieres copiar todos los mp3 de muchas carpetas a otra?
<Duende> sikas
<chilicuil> si es asi, no, no se podra con ese comando Duende, lo que buscas es `find`: $ find /carpeta/fuente -iname "*.mp3" -exec cp -v '{}' /home/usuario/musica ';'
<Duende> humm ...
<chilicuil> /carpeta/fuente es la carpeta a partir de donde quieres que comience a buscar, ya se que el comando parece sacado de una pelicula de terror, pero en verdad hace lo que pides ;)
<Duende> y el -exec para qué es?
<chilicuil> para ejecutar 'cp -v'
<mimecar> no es más sencillo usar las funciones de nautilus / dolphin?
<chilicuil> y '{}' se sustituye por el archivo .mp3 encontrado, eso es recursivo claro
<chilicuil> si mimecar, aunque tendrá que apoyarle alguien que use alguno de esos dos manejadores de archivos, al ver que usaba la consola, crei que querria una respuesta que tamnbien la usara, si nautilus soporta la busqueda de archivos de esa forma, si, deberia usar aquello
<Duende> ok chilicuil y finalmente para que el ; entre comilla simple?
<chilicuil> Duende: para separar los comandos, comando1; comando2
<Duende> yo uso xubuntu, tons no podría así como dice mimecar pero bacano saber que se puede por esos lados también
<Duende> chilicuil, aahh... bien bien gracias, voy a probar
<mimecar> thunar no lo admite?
<Duende> no sé... mimecar ni sé cómo se hace con nautilus ...
<Duende> ve otra pregunta, no quiero copiarlos quiero moverlos, entonces cp no se sirve, sería mv cierto??
<chilicuil> si duende, solo reemplaza cp por mv
<Duende> mimecar, creo que si, lo que se hace es crear una acción y aparece como opción del menú contextual de una carpeta
<cousteau> si lo que queréis es "sincronizar" todos los mp3 de una carpeta a otra, guardando la estructura, yo más que cp usaría rsync
<dzup> for file in $(find ~/ -iname "*.mp3");do c=$(mp3info $file|grep Genre|cut -f 3 -d :|cut -f 2 -d " ");if [ -z "$c" ];then c="Uncategorized";fi;if [ ! -e $c ];then touch $c.m3u;fi;echo "$file">>$c.m3u;done
<dzup> haces una playlist :)
<dzup> pero esa cosa esta mal
<cousteau> yo uso:   rsync -rtu -v --include='*.mp3' --include='*.MP3' --include='*/' --exclude='*' ~/Música /media/MP3
<cousteau> puse aquí un tutorial:  http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Sincronizar_un_reproductor_MP3_USB
<dzup> andale tambien, cousteau muy buena
<dzup> ese script me lo hice hace mucho pero ahora que lo veo como que se ve lame, pero trabaja! asi que heh tendria que maquillarlo
<cousteau> eso copia todos los MP3 y la estructura de carpetas, pero se salta los archivos que ya estaban y también los que no sean MP3
<chilicuil> jaja, y se quejaban de mi comando xD
<dzup> el mio los categoriza por genero y si no encentra geero los pone en Uncategorized :)
<cousteau> es que tu comando no respeta carpetas...
<chilicuil> lo que puede ser bueno o malo.., dependiendo si quiere sincronizar, o solo sacar el 'jugo' (mp3s)
<dzup> si, veo que necesita mucho aun, creo que combinarlo con el tuyo saldra una buena funcion :p
<cousteau> además, yo nunca haría un   for file in $(find...)
<dzup> sisisi, ya pues cousteau  dije que estaba lameeeeeeeeeeeee! lol
<cousteau> me parece muy probable que un mp3 se llame "01. Setas con bambú.mp3"
<chilicuil> cousteau: que use espacios?, eso que tiene que ver con que se use for file in $(find...) ?
<dzup> mi script no mueve nada, solo crea un .m3u de lo que encontro
<cousteau> chilicuil, pues que lo partirá por los espacios
<chilicuil> y si cambia IFS?
<cousteau> si cambia el IFS y hace que find devuelva líneas separadas por \0 entonces valdría
<chilicuil> ok
<cousteau> aunque también podrías currarte un script que hiciera algo tipo   find ~/ -iname "*.mp3" -exec "$0" -x {} \;
<cousteau> y que si tu script lo ejecutas con -x haga una cosa distinta
<chilicuil> no conozco -x en find
<cousteau> no, sería -x en tu script
<dzup> necesitaria que mi script cree un solo .m3u si encuentra Rock, rock, ROCK etc ...en lugar de hacer un rock.m3u por cada genero que le devuelva mp3info :(
<cousteau> podrías usar sed
<chilicuil> sip y que se olvide que es case sensitive
<dzup> mp3info tambien devuelve por artista, etc, habria que hacer un script que categorize esos campos heh, seria divertido
<cousteau> bueno, si tu script no va a usar argumentos puedes saltarte el -x
<chilicuil> no les va tan mal el bash scripting, serian buenos empaquetadores de software
<dzup> para el bash el cousteau es mi heroe heh, yo apenas aprendo :p
 * chilicuil se va a seguir portando su tema favorito de gkt2 a gtk3
<Duende> jajaja wao cousteau no sabía que se podía sincronizar carpetas por consola muy buen dato, pero lo que quiero es meter todos los mp3 en una sola carpeta
<cousteau> ah, en una sola carpeta?
<cousteau> bue...  la gracia de mi script era que te copiaba el "esqueleto" de carpetas, pero parece que justo eso es lo que no quieres
<dzup> cd;mkdir mp3;find / -iname "*.mp3" -exec mv {} mp3 \;
<Duende> ciertamente cousteau,
<cousteau> chilicuil, esta era mi idea:  http://ideone.com/UfRWhS
<Duende> pero el caso es que el comando que me dijo el compañero chilicuil me dice "find: falta un parámetro para «-exec»"
<cousteau> el problema que le veo yo a copiar todo en una carpeta es que a lo mejor hay 2 archivos con el mismo nombre
<cousteau> o que se llamen "1. Track 21.mp3" "2. Track 02.mp3" ...
<chilicuil> dzup: si no escapas {}, te va a causar problemas
<chilicuil> cousteau: veo
<Duende> eso es verdad también pero no tienen el mismo nombre,
<Duende> eso es seguro
<cousteau> dzup, y cuando find vaya por el directorio mp3/ ?
<cousteau> chilicuil, creo que no
<dzup> --exclude
<Duende> +
<cousteau> bash interpreta algunos {...} de forma especial, pero no {}
<Duende> tengo así el comando pero no funciona
<Duende> find arca/ -iname "*.mp3" -exec mv -v '{}' /home/duende/musique
<cousteau> te falta un + al final, o un \;
<chilicuil> Duende: te falta el ';'
<cousteau> find arca/ -iname "*.mp3" -exec mv -v '{}' /home/duende/musique +
<cousteau> yo pondría un +
<dzup> cd;mkdir mp3;find / -iname "*.mp3" -exec cp {} mp3 \;  <--porque un mv arruinaria mis juegos, quizas si nomas haces un mv en tu home pero con cuidado que no mueva algunos  mp3 de juegos
<chilicuil> cousteau: en serio?, que raro, parece que en todos los lugares donde lo he visto lleva ''
<cousteau> con + en vez de \; además de ser más fácil de escribir, ejecuta el comando con varios archivos a la vez
<cousteau> chilicuil, a lo mejor "por si acaso"
<chilicuil> cousteau: xD
<cousteau> ej.: si find encuentra foo.mp3, bar.mp3 y baz.mp3, con `-exec mv {} mp3/ +` hará `mv foo.mp3 bar.mp3 baz.mp3 mp3/`
<cousteau> pero con \; hará 3 mv
<chilicuil> cousteau: no he entendido por que alguien querria usar -x, en todo caso, cada vez que quiero usar opciones, uso getopts
<dzup> find / -iname "*.mp3" -type f | xargs -I '{}' mv {} mp3
<cousteau> chilicuil, no sería una opción de la línea de comandos, sería una "opción secreta" para que el script se comporte de otra manera y se pueda llamar a sí mismo
<chilicuil> cousteau: y gracias por el ultimo tip, no tenia idea sobre '+'
<cousteau> dzup, find /? suena a mala idea
<dzup> un for?
<cousteau> chilicuil, vamos, que la idea sería hacer todo eso largo que ibas a poner en el for en un script, y hacer otro script que use find ... -exec primerscript ...
<cousteau> pero como eso implica tener 2 scripts, pues mejor usar uno solo  :)
<cousteau> y para distinguir "estoy llamando al script desde línea de comandos" de "el script está siendo llamado por sí mismo", uso la opción -x
<chilicuil> tambien serian buenos colaboradores de bash autocompletion
<Duende> cousteau, con este comando: find arca/ -iname "*.mp3" -exec mv -v '{}' /home/duende/musique + aun me sale este error find: falta un parámetro para «-exec»
<Duende> qué le faltará?? ... :S
<cousteau> pues qué raro
<cousteau> seguro que le has puesto el +?  con espacio delante?
<Duende> así tengo el comando cousteau:  find arca/ -iname "*.mp3" -exec mv -v '{}' /home/duende/musique +
<cousteau> pues ni idea
<cousteau> debería ir
<gor> buenas, alguien ha probado Steam en Ubuntu?
<mimecar> no
<gor> es que no me va el juego q dan gratis
<gor> Team Fortress 2 se llama
<Gorgonait> Hola
<Gorgonait> alguien quien me pueda ayudar con Virtualbox en Ubuntu 12.10?
<n-iCe> Qué problema
<Gorgonait> al instalar a traves del terminal me sale un error que segun investigue es debido a los driver de la tarjeta de video, el cual busque si tenia los driver en la fuente de software en la pestana de drivers y no veo nada ahi.
<Gorgonait> El error que me sale es el siguiente:
<Gorgonait> Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.5.0-21-generic cannot be found.
<Gorgonait> Please install the linux-headers-3.5.0-21-generic package,
<Gorgonait> or use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located
<Gorgonait>  * Failed, trying without DKMS
<Gorgonait>  * Recompiling VirtualBox kernel modules
<Gorgonait>  * Look at /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong
<cheli> el único problema que tienes es que no tienes instalados los headers de tu kernel
<cousteau> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<n-iCe> instala tus headers Gorgonait
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<cousteau> creo
<n-iCe> no
<cousteau> no?
<n-iCe> Gorgonait:  sudo apt-get update
<n-iCe> apt-cache search linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<n-iCe> y problema resuelto
<Gorgonait> Haber, ojala lo probare en estos momentos
<cousteau> es que con linux-headers ya se instala el del último kernel
<Gorgonait> la verdad, aun soy un principiante en Linux. Pero me a mantenido pegado al ordenador por casi dos dias. Parece un juego muy interesante tanto que encuentro.
<cousteau> o a lo mejor linux-headers-generic
<n-iCe> Gorgonait: pon lo que te dije
<n-iCe> Fijate si está instalado
<Gorgonait> si, en eso estoy
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-26
<cousteau> pero si te pide que instales el paquete linux-headers-3.5.0-21-generic, supongo que tendrás que instalar el paquete linux-headers-3.5.0-21-generic
<n-iCe> cousteau: correcto, pero el headers que le di, debe instalar todos.
<cousteau> por eso yo pondría linux-headers y a correr
<n-iCe> cousteau: pon eso en tu terminal cousteau
<cousteau> perdón, linux-headers-generic
<n-iCe> Pon eso en tu terminal, existe?
<cousteau> linux-headers-generic sí
<cousteau> es un metapaquete
<Gorgonait> Listo ya termino, voy a correr ahora el virtualbox. Les comento en un momento :)
<n-iCe> venga
<Gorgonait> =O Venga hombre. Corrio genial gracias :D
<n-iCe> :)
<Gorgonait> Gracias a ambos, de verdad.
<idroj07> Por favor, necesito ayuda con los drivers de la tarjeta gráfica.. estoy desesperado de tantos dias buscando y no encuentro ninguna solución. Se que no es lo correcto que pida aqui ayuda estando en linux mint, pero no he conseguido encontrar soporte en español en ningún foro o chat, perdonad, espero que lo comprendais.. Lo que intento es configurar adecuadamente el controlador de mi "[AMD] nee ATI RV530LE [Radeon X1600]" en un Acer
<idroj07>  travelmate 5720 y aprovechar al máximo las capacidades de esta. (Intentando prescindir de los drivers libres). Aqui teneis un informe extenso sobre mi equipo. http://pastebin.com/hP9GSzYv Si necesitais mas info. darme el comando. GRACIAS
<sorath> o3o
<chiche> como cambio a gnome2 en ubuntu 12.10?
<cousteau> creo que instalando gnome-panel
<cousteau> no es realmente gnome 2 pero es igual
<chiche> desde terminal o como?
<cousteau> al abrir sesión te dejará elegir con qué entras
<cousteau> o desde el centro de software
<chiche> me dice que lo tengo instalado
<cousteau> !nounity
<kubot> Ubuntu usa GNOME 3 con !Unity por defecto. Para usar GNOME Shell, instala el paquete "gnome-shell" e investiga en "gnome-tweak-tool" - Para usar GNOME fallback mode, que es similar a GNOME 2, instala "gnome-panel" - En Ubuntu 11.04 mira !clásico.
<cousteau> pues... cierra sesión e intenta abrirla con otra opción de entorno
<cousteau> hay por algún lado en la pantalla de inicio de sesión una lista de opciones
<cousteau> te deja elegir entre unity y gnome clásico que no sé cómo la llaman
<chiche> se puede mostrar un link?
<chiche> creo que me dices esto: http://lavidaestux.wordpress.com/2012/07/22/gnome-shell-instalacion-en-ubuntu/
<chiche> y esto: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/gnome3/
<chiche> OK!!!
<chiche> ya tenia todo instalado, debia seleccionar gnome al inicio de sesion
<chiche> no tengo la opcion de Activar/desactivar extensiones GNOME Shell en las herramientas de retoques
<chiche> y creo que por eso no puedo instalar extensiones
<chiche> que puedo hacer??
<chiche> tengo instalado gnome2 en ubuntu 12.10 pero no puedo personalizar las barras de tareas. alguien me puede decir que puede ser?
<chiche_> hola =)
<chiche_> hay alguien?
<Horux_2012> hola a todos
<Horux_2012> necesito ayuda, soy un poco torpe para estas cosas de consola
<chakal^-^> Horux_2012, que problema tienes
<Horux_2012> el es el siguiente: quisiera usar el comando mkdir para crear una serie de carpetas a partir de un archivo txt que tengo con los nombres de esas carpetas
<Horux_2012> chakal^-^:  si entendiste?
<Horux_2012> con el comando ls >directorios.txt cree el txt
<Horux_2012> ahora voy a crear esa misma lista pero en otro disco
<Horux_2012> si me entendiste?
<chakal^-^> for dir in $(ls); do
<mimecar> solución rápida, pon mkdir en cada línea
<chakal^-^> mkdir $dir
<chakal^-^> done
<chakal^-^> bueno, rapida ... como tenga 300 carpetas es mas rapido un for :)
<mimecar> si tiene 300 carpetas en un directorio, la organización es un poco dudosa
<chakal^-^> :P
<chakal^-^> si partes de un archivo Horux_2012 seria
<Horux_2012> osea el script seria as: for dir in $(ls); do
<Horux_2012> mkdir $dir
<chakal^-^> lo mismo pero: for dir in $(cat archivo); do
<chakal^-^> ...
<chakal^-^> ojo con los espacios, si ahi una carpeta que se llama por ejemplo "una carpeta" te creara 2 carpetas, una y carpeta
<chakal^-^> para eso esta el delimitador IFS
<Horux_2012> no entiendo mucho
<chakal^-^> entonces pones arriba del bucle: IFS=$'\n'
<Horux_2012> seria tan amable de copiar eso en un pastebin?
<chakal^-^> para que te parta las lineas enteras hasta que encuentre un salto de linea
<Horux_2012> es que os juro que no entender mucho
<chakal^-^> IFS=$'\n'
<chakal^-^> for dir in $(cat archivo); do
<chakal^-^>   mkdir "$dir"
<chakal^-^> done
<Horux_2012> esperr
<mimecar> Horux_2012, cuantas carpetas tienes en ese archivo?
<Horux_2012> 12
<chakal^-^> esa seria la manera correcta
<mimecar> Horux_2012, pega un "mkdir" delante de cada línea
<mimecar> por 12 carpetas no vale la pena
<chakal^-^> mimecar, pero se supone que es un txt dinamico
<Horux_2012> claro
<Horux_2012> es un txt dinamico
<chakal^-^> o sea que se llena segun
<chakal^-^> si no, no tendria sentido
<chakal^-^> digo yo he xD
<Horux_2012> es que cadavez se va llenando mas y mas
<chakal^-^> lo que si podrias es comprobar si existe la carpeta antes de crearka
<chakal^-^> o usa mkdir -p "$dir"
<chakal^-^> si existe no la crea y si no la crea xD
<Horux_2012> for dir in $(cat archivo); do
<Horux_2012>  mkdir "$dir"
<Horux_2012> done
<chakal^-^> de lo contrario se saldra del bucle con un error si existe
<chakal^-^> mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «Documentos/»: El fichero ya existe
<chakal^-^> c@debian:~$ mkdir -p Documentos/
<chakal^-^> c@debian:~$
<chakal^-^> ves
<chakal^-^> sin error
<chakal^-^> con eso ya te vale.
<Horux_2012> esperen el fuente es : for dir in $(cat archivo); do
<Horux_2012> mkdir "$dir"
<Horux_2012> done
<Horux_2012> asi?
<chakal^-^> archivo tiene que existir donde tienes el script
<Horux_2012> exacto
<chakal^-^> vamos, el que tiene la lista dinamica
<Horux_2012> ok agradecido
<Horux_2012> esperen voy a probar
<Horux_2012> esperen
<Horux_2012> es que no soy ducho
<mimecar> Horux_2012, de que forma se va a "rellenar" el documento de texto?
<chakal^-^> lo dijo antes
<chakal^-^> <Horux_2012> con el comando ls >directorios.txt cree el txt
<chakal^-^> imagino que ese ls lo hara externamente
<mimecar> esas carpetas van a cambiar cada día, cada semana...?
<chakal^-^> de todas maneras ahi mejores formas para replicar 2 carpetas
<Horux_2012> es que lo que pasa es que cada año tengo que hacer esas mismas carpetas en un directorio diferente
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo usando rsync
<chakal^-^> pero bueno ...
<mimecar> Horux_2012, 12 carpetas que cambian 1 vez al año?
<Horux_2012> no, no
<Horux_2012> tengo unas carpatas de año 2012, este año quiero estas carpetas pero vacias para llenarlas en el 2013
<chakal^-^> poco coste
<mimecar> pienso que vas a tardar más que haciendolo de forma manual
<Horux_2012> bueno, yo queria hacer eso automatico
<Horux_2012> nada más la creacion de las carpetas
<Horux_2012> entonces el script tiene esas 3 lineas no?
<mimecar> ya tienes los comandos, funciona?
<chakal^-^> Horux_2012, si lo haces hazlo bien, pon la cabezera #!/usr/bin/env bash
<chakal^-^> y al final un exit 0
<chakal^-^> y antes del IFS te recomiendo que lo guardes y luego lo setees
<chakal^-^> ifs=$IFS
<chakal^-^> IFS=$'\n'
<chakal^-^> y al final
<chakal^-^> IFS=$ifs
<chakal^-^> exit 0
<guampa> eso no es necesario, lo que setees en el script no afecta el entorno al terminar el script
<guampa> por otro lado, parsear la salida de ls esta mal
<Horux_2012> como se hace para ejecutar el script?
<guampa> tendrias que usar la salida del comando find, o el comando find con -exec o pipe a xargs
<chakal^-^> si que afecta guampa
<chakal^-^> bueno, al menos en la sesion de la shell
<guampa> no afecta al padre
<guampa> el entorno queda igual al terminar el script
<Horux_2012> como se hace para ejecutar el script?
<mimecar> Horux_2012, ve a la carpeta del script, chmod +x nombre
<mimecar>  ./nombre
<buenaventura> más que ls y find, me quedo con * :)
<Horux_2012> espere voy
<chakal^-^> chmod +x nombre; ./nombre
<chakal^-^> pero pon arriba el #!/usr/bin/env bash
<guampa> buenaventura: find -exec o * son mejores que $(ls), mejor salida y menos forks
<buenaventura> guampa:
<buenaventura> for dir in *; do echo "$dir"; done
<guampa> si, se lo que hace *
<buenaventura> ahh sí ví que lo pusiste ahí
<buenaventura> find está más para otras cosas
<guampa> :P
<buenaventura> :)
<Horux_2012> bash: ./script.sh: Permiso denegado
<Horux_2012> aparece esto
<Horux_2012> bash: ./script.sh: Permiso denegado
<buenaventura> Horux_2012: dale permisos de ejecución
<chakal^-^> chmod +x script ...
<Horux_2012> si eso hice
<Horux_2012> sera que hay qur poner sudo?
<chakal^-^> find /path -type d -exec mkdir {} \;
<chakal^-^> xD
<mimecar> Horux_2012, no seas bestia
<mimecar> Horux_2012, ¿estas en la carpeta del script si o no?
<Horux_2012> si
<mimecar> has sustituido el nombre?
<Horux_2012> horus@Horus-Satellite-A205:/media/horus/TOSHIBA HDD/MP3/2013$ ls
<Horux_2012> carpeta.txt  script.sh  script.sh~
<Horux_2012> horus@Horus-Satellite-A205:/media/horus/TOSHIBA HDD/MP3/2013$ chmod +x script.shhorus@Horus-Satellite-A205:/media/horus/TOSHIBA HDD/MP3/2013$ ./script.sh
<Horux_2012> bash: ./script.sh: Permiso denegado
<Horux_2012> horus@Horus-Satellite-A205:/media/horus/TOSHIBA HDD/MP3/2013$
<mimecar> para la próxima vez pega el texto
<mimecar> en pastebin
<buenaventura> el problema es que estás en un dispositivo usb, parece ser
<mimecar> otra cosa, FAT32 / NTSF no admite permisos
<buenaventura> seguramente, no tengas permisos para ejecutar cosas desde allí
<mimecar> dentro de un rato podrás hablar
<guampa> a esta altura si hubieras puesto los 12 mkdirs a mano hubieras terminado hace rato :P
<chakal^-^> seguramente tengas montado el usb como noexec
<chakal^-^> tendras que copiar el script en tu home y poner rutas absolutas
<guampa> aun cuando el script no se pueda ejecutar directamente desde FAT/NTFS o tengas noexec, podes pasarlo como parametro a un shell para que lo interprete
<guampa> bash -c script.sh
<chakal^-^> mismamente
<mimecar> Horux_2012, el bot ya te ha quitado el silencio
<chakal^-^> otra manera: while read dir; do mkdir $dir; done < text_dirs
<chakal^-^> que mas me gusta :) y directamente
<Horux_2012> si funciona, pero no en el usb, funciona en el disco duro de la maquina, gracias
<Horux_2012> quisiera hacer que funcione en el usb
<chakal^-^> tendras que montar el usb en /etc/fstab sin la pcion noexec
<chakal^-^> peor claro, tienes que hacerlo por el UUID del usb
<chakal^-^> o prueba ahora
<Horux_2012> y como hacer, recuerden que para estas cosas soy medio bestia
<chakal^-^> mount -o remount,rw,exec /media/horus
<chakal^-^> (como root)
<chakal^-^> así se supone que podras ejecutar desde el usb
<mimecar> ánimo, antes de 1 hora podéis crear las 12 carpetas
<guampa> ya que estamos con soluciones simples, que haga un loopback ext3 en el pendrive y que via udisks lo automonte al insertar el pendrive y bootee un lxcontainer desde ahi donde en rc.local puede incluir el script para copiar los 12 directorios, es mas, puede ponerlo como init script :/
<chakal^-^> deja al chico que aprenda xD
<chakal^-^> no seais malos, asi aprende
<Horux_2012> :(
<Horux_2012> de eso no se nada
<guampa> Horux_2012: te estas complicando demasiado, ese es mi punto
<Horux_2012> ok
<Horux_2012> esperen voy al baño
<Horux_2012> volvi
<Horux_2012> ¿como hago para ponerles permisos de ejecución a un Script que esta en un dispositivo USB?
<mimecar> de forma sencilla, hazlo en tu home
<mimecar> y que el propio script cambie de directorio
<Horux_2012> como asi?
<mimecar> cd /ruta
<mimecar> y abres el archivo que tienes en el usb
<mimecar> el script se ejecutará en tu /home
<Horux_2012> yo corri el script en el home y despues copie las carpetas en el usb
<mimecar> si ya lo tienes has acabado
<Horux_2012> si
<Horux_2012> pero para la proxima creo, en mi brutalidad, creo que debo colocar una linea en que copie las carpetas al usb ¿no?
<mimecar> analiza el coste de programarlo o hacerlo tu a mano
<Horux_2012> bueno si
<mimecar> para 12 carpetas lo puedes hacer a mano, sería diferente si tuvieras 5000 carpetas que se modifican a diario
<Horux_2012> bueno si, queria hacer algo y aprender un poco, gracias de verdad sos grande
<Horux_2012> oye hablando de otra cosa, estoy escuchando a una banda llamada Mägo de Oz
<Horux_2012> te suena?
<mimecar> si
<Horux_2012> ok, bueno me despido... cuando puedo visitar este chat otra vez?
<mimecar> cuando tengas dudas de ubuntu y hayas usado google antes
<Horux_2012> Dimmu Borgir - Progenies  of the Great Apocalypse
<Horux_2012> los has escuchado
<Horux_2012> estoy googleando sobre los permisos en el usb
<Horux_2012> Dimmu Borgir - Progenies  of the Great Apocalypse
<mimecar> Horux_2012, un consejo
<mimecar> este canal es SÓLO para ubuntu
<mimecar> las cosas que no tengan relación => #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Horux_2012> siii ya se me despido
<Horux_2012> gracias
<Horux_2012> buscare lo de los permisos
<socratex> hola
<socratex> estoy añadiendo unos quick list para los iconos del unity en mi ubuntu 12.04 pero no sé qué tengo que poner en el "exec".
<mimecar> por lógica el nombre del programa
<socratex> si, pero por ejemplo en el caso de synaptic necesito que se ejecute con permisos sudo, cómo se hace eso?
<mimecar> gksudo synaptic
<socratex> ah, ok. Muchas gracias. Qué diferencia hay entre gksudo y sudo?
<mimecar> si usas sudo con un programa gráfico
<mimecar> es probable que llegue un momento que no puedas ni iniciar en el sistema
<socratex> Y otra pregunta. Me gustaría que al hacer click derecho sobre el icono del centro de software ubuntu tuviera un acceso rápido a origenes del software, así es como lo tenía en mi anterior ubuntu. Sabes qué comando ejecuta origenes de software?
<mimecar> lo normal es que esa función no la uses mucho
<mimecar> limita al máximo los repositorios que no son de ubuntu
<socratex> qué quieres decir con que limita al máximo?
<mimecar> que no los uses si no es necesario
<socratex> entonces, para eliminar repositorios dices que lo haga sólo por consola?
<mimecar> puedes desactivarlos desde el centro de software
<mimecar> lo que no tienes que hacer es añadir / quitar continuamente repositorios
<socratex> es que para instalar algunos programas suelo necesitar añadir repositorios.
<socratex> lo estoy haciendo mal?
<mimecar> cada repositorio extra es una posible causa de fallos
<mimecar> usa sólo los que sean necesarios
<socratex> ok
<socratex> y este error sabes de qué puede ser: Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources   404  Not Found
<mimecar> ese repositorio no existe
<socratex> debería entonces quitarlo? es que ni siquiera sé de qué programa es
<mimecar> quitalo
<socratex> ok
<LTF_> Buenas,que tal?
<LTF_> necesito ejecutar un script antes del login,  siempre al iniciar, puse el archivo en el init.d y un link en el rc2.d , y no arranca el script, y en el rc2.d me aparece en rojo, a diferencia de los otros links en turquesa
<LTF_> alguna idea?
<mimecar> upstart usa init.d?
<Jlcmux> LTF_, Ya lo has intentado hacer poniendolo en /etc/rc.local   ?
<LTF_> Jlcmux: no
<Jlcmux> Bueno. Intenta
<LTF_> Jlcmux:  agrego simplemente la linea "sh /ubicacion/script.sh" ?
<Jlcmux> sin comillas
<Jlcmux> y antes del exit
<LTF_> gracias Jlcmux
<Jlcmux> LTF_, Pero sin el sh
<Jlcmux> solo  /ubicacion/script.sh
<Jlcmux> y recuerda darle los permisos de ejecucion
<Patero-ng> amigos
<Patero-ng> una preguntita como saber si tengo instalado cierto codec
<Patero-ng> openal
<Jlcmux> Patero-ng, eso es un codec de que?
<LTF> Jlcmux: gracias, ahora el script se ejecuta,aparece el menu, pero no me acepta ninguna eleccion,ninguna opcion,si lo ejecuto desde otra consola si funciona,pero no iniciando automaticamente
<Jlcmux> Pues me queda dificil saber. no se que script es
<LTF> Jlcmux:  es este http://pastebin.ca/2296833
<chakal^-^> Jlcmux, en vez de crear las ramas del init usa update-rc.d
<chakal^-^> a update-rc.d le pasas los leves de ejecucion y listo
<Patero-ng> de audio
<LTF> trying a new solution
<LTF_> tried but did not work
<Patero-ng> alguien me ayuda
<Deckon> Patero-ng, y si haces un apt-cache search codec?
<mimecar> Patero-ng, usa un programa que necesite openal, si funciona lo tienes instalado
<Patero-ng> pero eso no es profesional
<mimecar> esa es una forma rápida de saber si lo tienes puesto
<mimecar> si quieres una forma más profesional, https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+openal
<mimecar> en los primeros resultados te dice como instalarlo
<Patero-ng> esta bien
<Jlcmux> Que tiene de interesante OpenAL?
<Patero-ng> viene con unknown horizons un juego de estrategia pero me dice que no lo instale si ya lo tengo entonces estoy asi desde ayer
<Patero-ng> es un codec de audio creo para que suene su musica
<Jlcmux> Voy a probar el jueguito
<Jlcmux> cousteau, a mi ese nick se me hace conocido
<rayco> Necesito que alguien me diga algo de linux, mp por favor. es un pequeño soporte técnico.
<mimecar> rayco, pregunta al canal
<mimecar> el soporte es público
<rayco> Bueno, miren.
<chakal^-^> Patero-ng, sudo aptitude search ~dopenal | grep ^i
<rayco> Tengo un problema, intento abrir un programa ejecutable y no se ejecuta.
<chakal^-^> rayco, chmod +x archivo; ./archivo
<Patero-ng> que facil
<rayco> pongo eso?
<Jlcmux> chakal^-^, Te me adelantass ¬¬ xD
<rayco> soy noob en linux xd
<chakal^-^> ... :)
<chakal^-^> es usar aptitude adecuadamente
<Jlcmux> rayco, pero cambia la palabra archivo por el nombre de tu ejecutable
<Jlcmux> con la ruta
<chakal^-^> eso es como un apt-file
<LTF> por favor,ayuda
<Jlcmux> LTF, que se supone que hace el script ese
<rayco> okis
<LTF> Jlcmux:  es para restaurar imagenes
<LTF> Jlcmux: esta probado y funciona,solo que al dejarlo automaticamente no me deja interactuar con el menu
<LTF> No pude,quise instalar el mintty para ejecutar el script despues del login y no tiene gcc ni nada ese ubuntu,alguna solucion?,logre que un script se me ejecutara antes del LOGIN,me da el menu del script,pero no me deja interactuar con el,como si no viera el teclado, pero en las otras tty si funciona el teclado para login,etc.
<mimecar> el sistema permite ejecutar cosas después del login sin hacer nada
<LTF> mimecar: pero quiero ejecutarlo e interactuar con el antes, no se puede?
<Jlcmux> LTF,
<Jlcmux> Mira
<Jlcmux> Una pregunta primero
<mimecar> ¿quieres ejecutar algo antes del login y modificarlo después del login?
<Jlcmux> Yo no tengo unity. como se llama la consola en unity?
<Jlcmux> xfce4-terminal
<Jlcmux> por ejemplo
<mimecar> es la consola de Gnome
<LTF> mimecar: no, quiero que me aparezca un menu antes del login,y poder elegir una opcion,pero,si bien me aparece el menu antes del login,no me permite elegir una opcion, ninguna tecla ni opcion es reconocida
<mimecar> ¿qué hace ese script?
<LTF> Jlcmux: no tiene modo X esto, a que te referis por unity?
<Jlcmux> aaa
<Jlcmux> ya no te entiendo
<Jlcmux> xD
<LTF> Jlcmux: es simple, quiero que cuando inicie,antes del login, me aparezca un menu, y poder elegir una opcion,el menu me aparece,hice como me dijiste de poner el script en rc.local, pero no me permite poner una opcion
<LTF> digamos...el "input" no va
<mimecar> LTF, lo normal es que en el login sólo te funcione el login
<mimecar> ¿qué hace ese script?
<LTF> mimecar: restaura unas particiones con clonepart
<mimecar> particiones desmontadas?
<LTF> mimecar: y alguna alternativa para autologin en modo texto que no implique mintty?
<mimecar> ¿tienes que clonar en todos los inicios de sesión?
<LTF> mimecar: es un menu que me pregunta que particion quiero clonar
<mimecar> si quieres poder hacer cosas tendrás que ponerlo después del login
<LTF> mimecar: y hay alternativa para autologin sin mintty?
<mimecar> no te vale el autologin de ubuntu?
<mimecar> LTF, mintty no una herramienta para Cygwin?
<LTF> mimecar:  segun googlee, la forma en ubuntu de hacer autologin en modo texto es con mintty
<LTF> mimecar: conoces otra forma?
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> no estas usando el login gráfico?
<LTF> mimecar:  no,ese linux notiene instalado X
<mimecar> ¿estas usando Ubuntu?
<LTF> solo es modo texto mimecar su unica finalidad es usar el script este,para restaurar los otros ubuntus
<mimecar> Ubuntu oficial, no derivados
<LTF> mimecar:  si,pero es un disco con 3 ubuntus distintos, 2 con usos diferentes (para discapacitados) y un tercero en modo texto, sobre el que necesito ejecutar el script,debe ser muy simple y asi porque lo usaran ciegos
<LTF> 12.04  mimecar
<mimecar> ¿un usuario ciego va a usar un programa para restaurar particiones?
<LTF> mimecar:  si,en realidad ya le hice solo el script,.el solo debe apretar 1 o 2
<LTF> mimecar: inicia ese ubuntu en el grub, y quiero que directamente le aprezca el menu
<LTF> mimecar:  por lo mismo que decis
<mimecar> este problema va mutando todo el rato
<mimecar> estas trabajando con un login en consola o con el grub?
<LTF> mimecar:  con la consola
<LTF> el grub no tiene nada q ver
<mimecar> lo acabas de decir
<LTF> solo decia q desde el grub,naturalmente, se elige a que Linux entrar,y uno de esos 3 linux es el del menu
<mimecar> resumiendo, ahora inicias sesión en consola si o no
<LTF> si
<mimecar> haces que el script se inicio automáticamente?
<LTF> mimecar:  si
<LTF> mimecar: en vez de pedir login,ahora me muestra el menu
<LTF> mimecar:  pero no me deja elegir ninguna de sus opciones
<mimecar> el script es capaz de leer la entrada del usuario por consola?
<LTF> mimecar: no lo se,no lo creo,lo hice yo y en ningun momento especifique nada de eso, es muy simple el codigo
<mimecar> me refiero
<mimecar> "Lee teclado
<LTF> mimecar: pero,una vez ejecutado,en esa tty,aprete lo que aprete no me devuelve #, per osi voy a otra tty funciona
<mimecar> si 1 => aaaa, Si 2 => ...
<mimecar> cómo lees el teclado?
<LTF> mimecar: no,esa tty no lo lee,aprete lo que aprete no hace nada,el menu queda congelado
<SadlyMistaken> hola buenas. Felices fiestas a todos. Si alguien sabe como conseguir que el controlador de energía no actue por su cuenta que por favor me lo diga. Siempre que enciendo el portatil sin estar enchufado, se queda la pantalla semi oscura. quito esa opción del controlador de energía pero le da igual, me ignora por completo.
<mimecar> puedes poner en pastebin la parte que lee el texto?
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken, si estas sin batería, tiene que bajar la pantalla
<SadlyMistaken> como que baje la pantalla? si yo lo que quiero es usar el ordenador, con la batería, pero sin que se oscurezca.
<mimecar> si no tienes batería, se baja el brillo de la pantalla para ahorrar energía
<SadlyMistaken> si, pero me pasa aunque la batería esté completa.
<SadlyMistaken> y hay una opción para que no ocurra eso, la desactivo. Pero le da igual.. sigue oscureciendose..
<LTF> mimecar:  es este http://pastebin.ca/2296871
<chakal^-^> SadlyMistaken, vete al ahorro de energia y en brillo lo configuras
<chakal^-^> por sesion puedes deshabilitarlo: xset s off
<SadlyMistaken> si, si configurarlo sé. Pero no se queda como yo le digo. Es como si no lo hubiese configurado.
<SadlyMistaken> es decir. No cumple las normas que le digo que cumpla.
<mimecar> LTF, pon "echo" a lo largo del código y averigua en que parte se queda bloqueado
<mimecar> que no muestre por consola no quiere decir que no funcione
<LTF> echo en todas las lineas
<LTF> ?
<mimecar> en las más importantes
<LTF> gracias mimecar  voy a intentar
<chakal^-^> LTF, xD para eso esta bash -x script
<chakal^-^> lo digo para no hacer todos los echos, el -x parse del bash hace debug
<LTF> gracias chakal, pero segun veo solo me tira las lineas que ya tienen echo,creo q mimecar se refiere a añadir al codigo las q no tienen
<LTF> no_
<LTF> ?
<LTF> chakal^-^:
<chakal^-^> se ejecuta linea a linea y lo muestra
<mimecar> LTF, antes de leer del teclado, después, etc.
<cousteau> a lo mejor te interesa usar select en vez de los echos
<LTF> pues no muestra mas que el menu chakal^-^  y mimecar ,el mismo que se ve y ya tiene echo
<mimecar> quita la línea del "read" (asegurate que no ejecuta el código de partimage)
<cousteau> también, en vez del montón de "echo" seguidos, puedes poner algo como `cat <<FIN`, un montón de líneas de texto plano, y al final `FIN`
<cousteau> hmm... podría haber hecho eso con unos cuantos scripts
<LTF> gracias
<dowdyph0> no t funciona
<dowdyph0> xq no tienes el test entre parentesis
<dowdyph0> if ( test $yourch=1 )
<dowdyph0> ah si si funciona xD
<LTF> si,el script no es el problema
<dowdyph0> q ocurre?
<dowdyph0> esq he llegao tarde ^^
<LTF> el problema es hacer un autologin sin mintty o que se ejecute antes del login (logre que se ejecutara antes del login,pero no me acepta inputs,osea,ninguna opcion)
<dowdyph0> umm
<dowdyph0> metele < 2
<dowdyph0> haber q pasa
<LTF> <?
<LTF> en donde?
<dowdyph0> m refiero q le metas entrada de argv
<dowdyph0> $1 $2 lok sea
<LTF> voy a probar
<Patero-ng> porque ubuntu se base en una palabra africana
<Patero-ng> que han hecho los negros por ubuntu
<mimecar> Patero-ng, ?
<newgame> Hola alguien me puede dar la direccion del irc de android ?
<Patero-ng> yo lo vi antes hay varios hack android y cosas asi
<Patero-ng> buscalo usando el comando de listado de canales hay un par creo
<mimecar> newgame, ¿qué entiendes por el irc de android?
<newgame> Como es ese cpomando
<Patero-ng> preguna en ingles en #freenode
<newgame> Mimecat el canal de android-es
<mimecar> newgame, seguimos por privado
<Patero-ng> no hay andies en ese canal
<dowdyph0> k asco da unity dios
<Patero-ng> unity es malo?
<Souchiro> <Patero-ng> unity es malo? <-------------- MALISIMO  :/
<Patero-ng> porque amigo
<m4v> charla en #ubuntu-es-cafe, mantengamos este canal para solo soporte.
<cronos_> una pregunta trato de configurar mi servidor web en 12.04 , la instalacion funciona apunta a drwxrwxr-x  2 root www-data si soy miembro de www-data no deberia tener permiso de escritura? no se si hay algo que no este viendo. Si alguien tiene una idea se los agradeceria
<Yuuji> Me cai
<Yuuji> XD
<Guest6242> hola gente una duda còmo puedo revertir el comando mksawp
<Guest6242> ?
<dowdyph0> Guest6242: revertir q?
<dowdyph0> desmontar la swap?
<dowdyph0> Guest6242: o eliminar la partición de swap?
<ignacio> hola a todos!
<ignacio> algien em peude ayudar con un problemita pls?
<Patero-ng> di la pregunta nomas alguien respondera en 1 hora o hasta 24 horas despues
<ignacio> por eso pregunto XD
<ignacio> me puedes ayudar con algo?
<ignacio> plspls
<Patero-ng> yo lo que hago es meterme a 10 canales que hablan de cosas parecidas y hacer la misma pregunta o derivada y ahi me mantengo
<techno_x64> ignacio, que te paso?
<ignacio> me compre una tarjeta grafica nueva, geforce 6200
<ignacio> pero con linux el rendimiento es igual o peor de la geforce 2 de 64mb q tenia antes
<ignacio> nose q aser por favor ayudenme
<Patero-ng> el rendimiento de la gf2 era en windows?
<ignacio> no, solo uso linux
<Patero-ng> que tan rapida es una geforece 6200 que la otra sabes
<ignacio> auque la geforce 6200 la prove en windows y linux y en windows era una cosa tan genial q era inimaginable pero en linux parece un tetris
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> no hay juegos HD en linux
<ignacio> bueno.. la geforce 6200 es de 512mb y muy buena q yo sepa
<Souchiro> asi que no te hagas iluciones
<Souchiro> a menos que corras el juego con wine
<Souchiro> yo corri el resident evil 4
<ignacio> si no em importan los juegos buenos , me la compre para jugar savage 2 o 0.a.c pero veo q no sera posible aun...
<ignacio> pero algien save como solucionarlo...?
<Patero-ng> ignacio usastes el drive open o propieatario de nvidia
<ignacio> prove los 2
<ignacio> los 2 van casi igual
<ignacio> haora estoy con el driver 304.64
<Patero-ng> es muy extranio
<Patero-ng> es ddr2 cierto
<ignacio> el unico juego q me corre desente es teeworld...
<ignacio> ddr2?
<ignacio> si, es ddr2
<Patero-ng> ese es el problema
<Patero-ng> es una pc de 32bits?
<techno_x64> yo tengo una geforce 7300 GT me corre modern warfare y en linux con el driver privativo me corro todo muy bien
<ignacio> sii
<ignacio> mi pc es de 32bits
<ignacio> :(
<techno_x64> tu pc no correcion el procesador ejecuta instrucciones de 32 bits :)
<ignacio> ?
<Patero-ng> es casi lo mismo
<techno_x64> ignacio, que procesador tenes?
<Souchiro> o.o
<ignacio> intel, 2,54ghz
<techno_x64> que modelo de intel
<techno_x64> xD
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> ese es el problema
<Souchiro> un intel lentium
<Souchiro> consiguete un amd
<techno_x64> amd es malisimo xD
<ignacio> ._.
<ignacio> mi procezador es super bueno
<Souchiro> jajajaja see como no
<techno_x64> yo tengo un AMD y auna si se sabe q intel gana en amd por mucho mucho
<Souchiro> intel es tam bueno como el presidente lirio con su gente
<Souchiro> libio *
<techno_x64> Souchiro, un I7 de 3generacion le gana al mas potente de los amd por mas del triple en rendimeinto :)
<ignacio> te dicen q el problema esq en WINDOWS me abre todos los juegoss super buenos sin ningun problema y en LINUX me anda mal, no sera el prosesador? ._____.
<Souchiro> o.o
<techno_x64> no es el procesador ignacio
<Souchiro> eso dicelo al fx x8
<ignacio> el procesador esta bien
<techno_x64> los fx son un fracaso anda lee un poco ;)
<ignacio> estoy siendo sarcastico XD
<ignacio> techno ya te digo el modelo
<Souchiro> como sea, el mio va muy bien, pague por 2 nucleos y tengo 4 xD
<Souchiro>  de transiciones
<techno_x64> Souchiro, ya que veo que eres un fanboy de AMD deberias leer que hasta un phenom x4 le ganaba en rendimeitno por hilos al fx x8 xD
<Souchiro> y tu un intelnoob
<Souchiro> :/
<techno_x64> ignacio, si dime el modelo porfa
<Patero-ng> las intel ganan por no por 300%
<Souchiro> pero weno, de que sirve hacerlos entender xD
<Patero-ng> vean las tablas de rendiemtno en tomshardware
<techno_x64> Souchiro, AMD se recalienta consume mas energia xD
<Patero-ng> mira ignacia es una tarjeta lenta ddr2 no es nada compadre, ddr3 es lo maximo que la agp soporta, mi tarjeta es ddr5 pci-e de 1gb y nomas vale 60$ osea ya veras pues ademas windows es compatible con los juegos linux no salvo que sean nativos
<Souchiro> se calienta si le aplicas mal el overcloaking
<techno_x64> Souchiro,  entiendo lo que es ser fanboy tranquilo yo tambein crei que AMD era lo mejor peor ya abri los ojos
<Souchiro> mmm mejor no te digo nada, sigue con tu misero intel
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> :x
<dowdyph0> amd sta tocado y hundido dsd hace 4 años ya
<dowdyph0> xD
<techno_x64> pobre Souchiro  no discutire sigue comprando procesadores malos
<Patero-ng> lee mi mensaje ignacio
<techno_x64> dowdyph0, aqui tenemos un fanboy de amd
<Souchiro> yo no volvere a usar un intel
<dowdyph0> 65Watt vs 125 Watt
<techno_x64> 22nm vs 45nm xD
<dowdyph0> ya solo en corriente
<techno_x64> mas hilos en un ciclo
<dowdyph0> t sale mas caro el AMD
<ignacio> no me sale el modelo en sysinfo XD
<dowdyph0> el bus hypertransport
<ignacio> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz
<Souchiro> amd es mas barato....
<dowdyph0> es la mugre, dicen q soporta hasta 32 lineas pero lleva 16
<Souchiro> vaya que estan al corriente....
<techno_x64> dowdyph0, el problema de la gente es que cree que entre mas nucelos mejor sabeindo que lo que mas importa son los hilos que ejecute en un ciclo xD
<dowdyph0> no
<dowdyph0> lo mas importante es el IPc
<dowdyph0> instructions per clock
<techno_x64> Souchiro, amd es mas barato exactamente por que usa componentes baratos y por que sus tecnologias no son altas
<dowdyph0> ahi el intel destroza al amd
<dzup> Souchiro, tu amd suxs
<Patero-ng> yo tambien uso amd
<dowdyph0> ya puedes subir el AMD a 8Ghz
<dowdyph0> q mira
<Souchiro> entiende, intel no soporta las fuertes cargas de tranciciones. osea, no aguanta lo que yo hago
<techno_x64> dowdyph0, y los hilos tamebin impotran mucho y un icore hace muchoas mas hilos que un amd xD
<Patero-ng> es una phenom ii x4
 * dzup ahora 5 vs Souchiro !
<Souchiro> jajajaja
<dowdyph0> weno
<Souchiro> piensen lo que quieran. intel es solo publicidad
<dowdyph0> ahi no te doy la razon techno_x64
<techno_x64> Souchiro, todo el canal apoya intel y todos te dicen q hay ams rendimeitno en intel tu eres el unico fanboy de amd xD
<dowdyph0> si hay un amd pa comprar ahora
<dowdyph0> es el Phenom
<dowdyph0> hiper barato
<dowdyph0> pero HIPER
<dowdyph0> en relacion calidad / precio el mejor es el phenom ahora mismo
<Patero-ng> las amd eran mejor en el 2005 pero en el 2006 salio el core 2duo extreme y ahi intel volvie a tomar la delantera hasta ahora, pero eso puede cambiar
<dowdyph0> pero no le llega a los pies ni a un i3
<techno_x64> dowdyph0,  un i7 de 3generacion le gana al phenom x6 thuban black edition por el triple de rendimiento ;)
<dzup> esque Souchiro nomas le alcanza para cosas chinas y amd, el no busca reablidad solo precio
<dowdyph0> nada, totalmente offtopic es esto, mirad la corriente
<m4v> podemos mover el offtopic a #ubuntu-es-cafe?
<dowdyph0> d vdd
<techno_x64> si el busca precio no rendimiento tecnologia y calidad como lo ofrece intel
<Souchiro> los naaaa
<dzup> el q compra barato, copra a cada rato <-- toma Souchiro
<Souchiro> muy largo el nombre
<dowdyph0> yo ahora mismo tngo esto encendido to2 los dias del año a todas horas eso son unos 17€ / mes
<Souchiro> xD
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<dowdyph0> !ot | dowdyph0
<ignacio> algien me ayuda con mi tarjeta grafica? XD
<Souchiro> dzup,  yo nunca he tenido problemas con amd, de hecho, tengo todos mis procesadores que he comprado amd utiles
<Souchiro> lo que no tengo son las targetas
<dowdyph0> Souchiro: d vdd, ahora mismo yo creo q no hay q fijarse en la potencia sino en los wattios q t va a comer
<Souchiro> weno
<Souchiro> a mi lo que me importa es que soporte el trabajo rudo
<Souchiro> e intel no lo cumple
<Souchiro> asi que ahi muere
<Souchiro> ya que intel no me aguanto el ritmo
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-27
<Patero-ng> pobre ignacio
<Patero-ng> nomas querian que le ayuden
<ignacio> y todavia
<ignacio> quiero q me ayuden
<techno_x64> ignacio,  instala el driver privativo y en la terminal nvida-xconfig
<Patero-ng> comparaste las 2 tarjetas en windows
<Patero-ng> su rendiemitno
<ignacio> techno, estoy con driver privativo y acabo de reiniciar de un nvidia-xconfig
<ignacio> glxgears me tira
<ignacio> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.829 FPS
<ignacio> 297 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.268 FPS
<ignacio> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.971 FPS
<ignacio> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.820 FPS
<Patero-ng> lol
<Patero-ng> quitenle el mute al pobre no sabia lo que hacia
<m4v> ignacio: con una línea sola alcanzaba, espera un minuto.
<ignacio> asdf
<ignacio> 59fps... una miseria
<m4v> ignacio: que tira «glxinfo | grep direct»?
<ignacio> glxinfo tira mucha infromacion, la copio?
<Patero-ng> no aqui no
<Patero-ng> pasenle el pastebin
<m4v> ignacio: el comando que te dí debería dar una sola línea
<m4v> «glxinfo | grep direct»?
<ignacio> ahhh, perdon puse 'glxinfo'
<ignacio> direct rendering: Yes
<ignacio>     GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<ignacio> ???????
<m4v> ignacio: fijate ahora con  «glxinfo | grep vendor»
<ignacio> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<ignacio> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<ignacio> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<m4v> mmmh...
<m4v> que placa es?
<ignacio> geforce 6200
<m4v> esa es una de las placas que usan turbocache, no?
<ignacio> no, no compre la vercion turbocache
<m4v> ignacio: estás en 12.10? capaz tiene que ver con este bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1085500
<ignacio> 12.04
<m4v> entonces no.
<m4v> que versión del driver de nvidia instalaste?
<ignacio> 304.64
<ignacio> el problema no es q no funcione , es q el rendimiento es super malo, asta siento q e perdido lo bueno como shader model 3.0...
<ignacio> :(
<techno_x64> ignacio, comprate una gtx 650 xD
<m4v> uh, no había terminado..
<Patero-ng> ignacio es una 6200 agp pci o pci-e
<m4v> se fué.
<Patero-ng> se fue triste
<gllera> Hola, se puede usar una VPN solamente cuando se vaya a acceder a cierta ip en lugar de usarse siempre que sea posible?
<Guest6242> hola gente, còmo puedo revertir los efectos del comando mkswap sobre una particion que no era swap ?? ...
<cousteau> contenía datos importantes la partición?
<cousteau> me parece que mkswap formatea la partición para marcarla como swap
<cousteau> pero si no la has usado (swapon), probablemente esté intacta
<cousteau> y sólo haya cambiado el primer bit
<cousteau> *byte
<cousteau> o la cabecera en general
<cousteau> Guest6242, hola?
<cousteau> >:(
<Exio> se quedo sin swap, ram, conexion, y sin datos
<Guest6242> còmo revierto los efectos del mkswap
<cousteau> Guest6242, te escribí cómo pero se te desconectó el irc
<cousteau> dónde hiciste mkswap?
<cousteau> tenías datos importantes?
<cousteau> después del mkswap hiciste swapon?
<cousteau> si no, probablemente se pueda recuperar, puede que con una utilidad para recuperar particiones
<cousteau> o a lo mejor directamente formateando la partición otra vez al formato original, pero yo no lo haría sin consultar a un experto
<cousteau> (o alguien más entendido que yo)
<cousteau> y...  si no te importa para nada el contenido de la partición, pues con cualquier utilidad para formatear se puede arreglar, por ejemplo con gparted
<Usuario> necesito ayuda
<Usuario> intente actualizar ubuntu 10.04 a 12.04 y ahora me dice que hay un problema con los graficos
<cousteau> has reiniciado?
<Usuario> si
<cousteau> qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<Usuario> no tengo ni idea
<cousteau> abre un terminal y ejecuta esto:   lspci | grep VGA
<Usuario> como es eso de la terminal?
<cousteau> Ctrl-Alt-T
<Usuario> no puedo entrar ni siquiera me pide mi usuario no me deja pasar de una pantalla en la que dice
<Usuario> what would you like to do
<Usuario> run in low graphics mode just on session
<Usuario> reconfigure graphics
<cousteau> bueno, podrías entrar en modo texto (Ctrl-Alt-F1), loguearte, y escribir el comando
<Usuario> pero no me aparece el mouse y no pàrece responder al teclado
<Usuario> le doy enter para intenrat entrar en modo low graphics pero no puedo
<cousteau> hmm
<cousteau> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<cousteau> a lo mejor eso resuelve el problema
<cousteau> de todas formas, para actualizar tanto yo creo que es mejor reinstalar (conservando el home si está en una partición separada)
<cousteau> yo me voy a dormir, que aquí es muy tarde...
<Usuario> ok gracias por el intento pero no funcionó
<cousteau> en esa página dicen de cambiar una línea en la pantalla de bienvenida de lightdm o algo así
<cousteau> bueno, me voy, buenas noches y suerte
<Usuario> gracias
<Guest6242> coustea si vi los mensajes pero, cuando fui a responder ya no estaba ud, lo que pasa es que hice ese comando en la particion donde de /home solo hice mkswap
<Guest6242> cousteau
<Exio> Guest6242: se fue a dormir, ya se desconecto
<Guest6242> eso veo ..
<Guest6242> :S
<Guest6242> Exio,
<Exio> ni idea que podes hacer con tu problema, nunca lo probe
<Guest6242> ya vuelvo
<ZONDA> elguien me puede ayudar¿?
<ZONDA> ha instalar wine he probado todo lo que se
<chakal^-^> ZONDA {...} ?¿?¿
<Ricardo-Ubuntust> Hola a tod@s, alguien recomienda software/plataforma para emitir audio/vídeo streaming (a nivel casero). He probado Goalbit y cosas similares pero son complejas y hay que instalar plugins para visualizar, ¿alguien conoce algo sencillo y que funcione? Gracias. Saludos!!!Felices fiestas!!!
<Ricardo-Ubuntust> Bay, bay
<euax> Nice to meet this channel :=) Hello from Spain.
<mimecar> euax, saludos desde España, si ves el topic verás el idioma del canal :P
<euax> gracias men :)
<euax> que pesado esta el unity :) en la 12.
<canihojr> buenas
<canihojr> tengo Ubuntu 12.04 64bits, como puedo desinstalar completamente Emphany y en que me afectaria??? quiero cambiarlo por Pidgin....
<mimecar> ¿qué te impide desinstalar empathy?
<canihojr> mimecar, miedo! xD
<canihojr> que como está integrado en Gnome-Shell
<canihojr> no se en que cosas me afectará luego
<canihojr> (olvide decir que uso gnome-shell)
<Artemis3> empathy no creo que haga falta, tal vez debas dejar solo la libreria?
<mimecar> lee el listado de dependencias
<canihojr> cuando pulso sobre mi nombre y cambio mi estado o ese tipo de cosas... me las gestiona el emphany.... mi idea es cambiarlo todo por pidgin :D
<euax> piding no es compatible creo con gnome shell, juraría que existe una extensión para los mensajes entrantes
<canihojr> si, he visto varias extensiones, pero ninguna hace lo que busco...
<canihojr> asi que he comenzado por quitar del medio empathy que de eso si estoy seguro que no lo quiero
<euax> busca: extension para integrar pidgin en gnome shell
<mimecar> en la web de extensiones de gnome 3 tienes esa extensión
<mimecar> se instala directamente desde firefox
<andreslara501> Buenos días, ¿alguien tiene problemas con Dropbox para Ubuntu?
<andreslara501> :( es que desde hace como 4 días tengo problemas con el cliente
<euax> ejecuta ./dropboxd desde /usr
<euax> o reinstala dropbox-dist etc...
<andreslara501> es que es raro, porque en el portátil tampoco conecta :S
<andreslara501> y en Windows normal
<mimecar> andreslara501, vincula de nuevo la cuenta
<andreslara501> mimecar, ya lo hice :( y nada estoy viendo un tutorial en google a ver si funciona, ya les comento
<euax> seguramente necesitaras andreslara501  el respositorio de dropbox externo
<euax> y resintalarlo
<mimecar> dropbox no tiene muchas opciones, descargar el .deb y añadir la cuenta
<euax> sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox :)
<andreslara501> euax, mimecar sí voy a reinstalarlo, es raro pero bueno :P
<euax> haz un purge remove antes
<euax> aqui parece que hay soluciones - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-dropbox/+bug/1016559
<[CaBeTuX]> buenas tardes!
<[CaBeTuX]> consulta...
<[CaBeTuX]> no me puedo conectar a la JMX de mi localhost
<[CaBeTuX]> tengo habilitada la JMX via JAVA_OPTS
<[CaBeTuX]> en un tomcat6
<[CaBeTuX]> me da "time out"
<[CaBeTuX]> que puede llegar a ser?
<andreslara501> [CaBeTuX], Me corchaste :( yo no manejo Java xD
<[CaBeTuX]> me estoy volviendo loco
<euax> [CaBeTuX]: juraría que existe una variable para configurar eso
<[CaBeTuX]> si, ya las configure
<[CaBeTuX]> hay 4 parametros que agregar en /etc/default/tomcat6
<[CaBeTuX]> que son todos X.jmxconsole.X
<[CaBeTuX]> estan todos y esta corriendo, el puerto a la escucha pero no corre, me da timeout
<[CaBeTuX]> lo raro es que tengo 3 clones de un mismo servidor
<[CaBeTuX]> en uno funciona, en dos no
<[CaBeTuX]> :(
<[CaBeTuX]> ¬¬
<euax> configurastes bien la memoria xms y todos los parametros imagino...
<euax> si las maquinas son distintas, puede que exeda el buffer
<[CaBeTuX]> las tres maquinas son iguales (Instancias EC2 en Amazon)
<[CaBeTuX]> y son clones
<[CaBeTuX]> tienen la misma configuracion de memoria
<euax> como no tengas un timelimit forzado, pero dices q es la misma conf
<[CaBeTuX]> no tengo ningun parametro para establecer un timelimit
<[CaBeTuX]> hago un ps aux de java, me devuelve la ejecucion de java con todos sus parametros
<[CaBeTuX]> no tengo ningun limit y estan los parametros para habilitar la jmx en un puerto X
<[CaBeTuX]> tengo los mismos parametros en las 3 instancias... exactamente
<[CaBeTuX]> y en una conecta y en dos no
<euax> quizás no te está enrutando bien.
<euax> en las 3 máquinas está levantando el tomcat?
<[CaBeTuX]> si
<andreslara501> nada que funciona :S, esperaré otros días más a ver si es problema del servidor de Dropbox
<[CaBeTuX]> le puse la IP local, localhost, 127.0.0.1
<[CaBeTuX]> y nada... es igual
<euax> desde la propia máquina accedes?
<[CaBeTuX]> si
<[CaBeTuX]> localmente
<euax> [CaBeTuX]: mira este link http://www.mail-archive.com/users@tomcat.apache.org/msg52066.html
<[CaBeTuX]> a ver..
<[CaBeTuX]> por lo que veo en ese caso esta usando apache tambien
<[CaBeTuX]> por el AJP
<[CaBeTuX]> yo no tengo apache
<[CaBeTuX]> solo tengo tomcat
<euax> si lo vi, pero es que el problema que tienes normalmente es la configuraciond de timeouts
<euax> al superar el tiempo limite
<euax> trata de configurarlo mas alto el timeout en esas maquinas
<[CaBeTuX]> pero los tres servers son iguales euax
<[CaBeTuX]> fueron clonados
<euax> mira los tiempos de ping a las 3 máquinas desde una red externa
<euax> mira que no tengas el puerto ocupado por otro demonio :) y el socket quede ocupado
<euax> siento no poder ayudarte más.
<[CaBeTuX]> estoy haciendo conexion local
<[CaBeTuX]> desde una consola remota a la instancia, conectarme a la JMX de esa misma instancia
<[CaBeTuX]> tiempos de ping, descartados
<euax> ok
<[CaBeTuX]> el socket esta ocupado solo por java
<[CaBeTuX]> como era para ver con netstat
<euax> netstat -an
<euax> -aon
<[CaBeTuX]> que proceso esta tomando el puerto?
<euax> -aon con los procesos creo
<andreslara501> no tuve solución :S lo re instalé, parece que es el cliente de Ubuntu, voy a esperar unos días a versi lo solucionan, gracias
<euax> desconecto, saludos, conectaré en casa.
<euax> [CaBeTuX]: sigues con el problema de tomcat?
<[CaBeTuX]> sep
<[CaBeTuX]> no hay caso
<[CaBeTuX]> me esta volviendo loco
<euax> voy a ver que más pruebas podemos hacer...
<[CaBeTuX]> -Dcom.sun.management.jmxremote -Dcom.sun.management.jmxremote.port=9001 -Dcom.sun.management.jmxremote.local.only=true -Dcom.sun.management.jmxremote.ssl=false -Dcom.sun.management.jmxremote.authenticate=false
<[CaBeTuX]> con eso solo alcanzaria
<[CaBeTuX]> en uno me funciona, en los otros dos no
<[CaBeTuX]> es increible, son clones!
<[CaBeTuX]> algun paquete extra?
<[CaBeTuX]> no se... la verdad que no se
<euax> si es la misma configuracion de conector java en todas las máquinas no creo que sea configuración del conector ni tampoco del tomcat.
<euax> más bien de la propia máquina a nivel de red
<euax> imagino que no usas iptables :)
<[CaBeTuX]> no
<[CaBeTuX]> ya vi y no hay ninguna regla de iptables
<[CaBeTuX]> sudo iptables -L vacio en los 3
<euax> ok
<euax> probastes como te dije a subir el timeout del xml del server?
<[CaBeTuX]> nop
<[CaBeTuX]> -Djmx.remote.x.server.connection.timeout=70000
<[CaBeTuX]> lo corri con ese parametro
<[CaBeTuX]> se lo subi una animalada
<[CaBeTuX]> y da timeout
<euax> si lo vi
<euax> :)
<euax> prueba a bajarlo a 4000
<[CaBeTuX]>  Connection timed out
<euax> lo curioso que el servidor lo levanta bien, y la configuración del conector java es la misma
<euax> :)
<euax> imagino que usas la misma version de jvm?
<[CaBeTuX]> si
<[CaBeTuX]> si
<euax> ok
<[CaBeTuX]> ya no se me ocurre mas nada
<euax> que error te da el navegador...que número?
<euax> 504?
<[CaBeTuX]> no, el navegador no
<euax> desde consola?
<[CaBeTuX]> sep
<[CaBeTuX]> java.io.IOException: Failed to retrieve RMIServer stub: javax.naming.ServiceUnavailableException [Root exception is java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 127.0.0.1; nested exception is:
<[CaBeTuX]> 	java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out]
<[CaBeTuX]> ya regreso, no se que mas hacer, me voy a fumar un pucho para "refrescar" la memoria
<euax> [CaBeTuX]: haz un telnet al servidor tomcat desde la consola que te da el timeout, al puerto correspondiente
<euax> y dime si hace conexión a ese puerto, debería capartelo también
<euax> [CaBeTuX]: start java -Xms64m -Xmx1024m -Djava.security.policy=client.policy -Djava.rmi.server.hostname=localhost -Djava.rmi.server.disableHttp=true :)
<euax_> vaya ping out :)
<euax_> [CaBeTuX]: -Dcom.sun.management.jmxremote.authenticate=false
<ZONDA> buenos dias, alguien me puede dar informacion sobre donde puedo conseguir e instalar limberry
<euax> ZONDA: algún foro de telefonía imagino. :P
<euax> el sitio oficial de limberry es este - http://linberry.webcindario.com/index.html
<euax> pero han cambiado de proyecto
<euax> es barry :)
<canihojr> una preguntilla que sé que no va aqui, pero yo tengo mu poca verguenza.... >.<
<canihojr> como me registro en freenode? para obtener +r???
<fzeta> canihojr: /msg nickserv help
<CanihoJR> fzeta, grazias :)
<chakal^-^> mimecar-away, tienes un calcetin de sobra ?
<abailarri> Hola. Alguien ha usado Ekiga? Me sale un error todo el rato diciendome que mi cuenta no se puede registrar
<mimecar> chakal^-^, ?
<chakal^-^> ... xD
<chakal^-^> saasi a pronto, alguna manera de crear un repositorio para debian/ubuntu plubico tipo PPA ?
<mimecar> crea un PPA y añade tus cosas
<chakal^-^> en launchpad ?
<chakal^-^> alternativas ?
<chakal^-^> en plan profesional
<mimecar> compra un servidor web, mucho ancho de banda y montalo desde cero
<chakal^-^> ya
<chakal^-^> pero me referia para hacerlo publico, registrar el repositorio
<chakal^-^> para difundir paquetes que tengo
<mimecar> no conozco webs de ese tipo
<chakal^-^> en launchpad esta el ppa
<chakal^-^> pero no le veo muy profesional
<chakal^-^> quizas en sourceforge ?
<mimecar> sourceforge no creo que te permita una descarga directa como un repositorio
<chakal^-^> mmm
<chakal^-^> que dificil es compartir xD
<chakal^-^> me quedare de momento en sourceforge
<chakal^-^> digo en launchpad valga la rebundancia
<chakal^-^> *redundancia
<[CaBeTuX]> holaa gente!
<[CaBeTuX]> consulta... como puedo saber que paquete de java tengo instalado?
<[CaBeTuX]> paquete de ubuntu
<[CaBeTuX]> no java -version
<[CaBeTuX]> apt-cache?
<socratex> Hola, tengo una duda. He instalado un par de clientes de correo (el thunderbir y postler) para probarlos y me gustaría que no me descargara los mensajes de mi cuenta de gmail al ordenador sino que simplemente los visualizara de gmail. Eso es posible?
<xangua> socratex: pues para eso sencillamente usa el navegador (¿)
<xangua> o por descargar los mensajes te refieres a que usas pop¿
<socratex> Sí bueno, quizá sea una pijada, pero es que me amarga tener que abrir el navegador, meter contraseña y usuario cada vez que tengo que mirar un correo o redactar uno.
<socratex> No, ese es uno de los asuntos que no he acabado de comprender nunca. No uso pop, sino imap, precisamente porque tenía entendido que con pop se descargaban a tu máquina los mensajes del servidor y con imap no, pero el caso es que veo que los descarga igual, si no cómo es que me consumen casi 2gb de disco duro?
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-28
<socratex> otra cosa: tengo un problema con el audio desde hace unos días (acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04). El caso es que hay veces que el sonido de los altavoces de mi portátil no funciona pero el de los auriculares sí; otras veces reinicio y funcionan ambos, sólo que al enchufar los auriculares no se desconecta el sonido de los altavoces y suena por ambos. Es bastante molesto. Alguien sabe cómo puedo solucionarlo?
 * [CaBeTuX] is away: I'm busy
<edgarcsosa1> Hoooola... Saludos desde México...!!!
<edgarcsosa1> Alguien que me pueda ayudar...??? Tengo un detalle con mi "cajita de chocolates" tengo Ubuntu 12.10, ya le instalé Gnome 3... y nomás no funca...!!! :(
<xangua> !nofunciona
<kubot> "no me funciona" o "da error" no son descripciones útiles de un problema, se más descriptivo e indica los mensajes de error completos a traves de un !pastebin.
<edgarcsosa1> Jejejejejejejeje... gracias... creo que ya engo su atención...
<edgarcsosa1> bueno kubot... lo del "pastebin, no lo entiendo...
<edgarcsosa1> pero si me explicas, puedo mandar el mensaje...
<edgarcsosa1> El detalle es que ya instalé en Ubuntu 12.10 el gnome shell...
<edgarcsosa1> pero me manda el gnome clásico... :(
<edgarcsosa1> he estado googleando, y aparentemente hay problemas con ésta versión de la distro...
<edgarcsosa1> tengo una acer aspire 1410...
<edgarcsosa1> pero no creo que sea el equipo... había estado funcionando con 9.10... :(
<xangua> suena a que o uno, no tienes instalado el driver de tu tarjeta gráfica o dos, que tu equipo no tenga aceleración gráfica
<edgarcsosa1> hummmmmmm...
<edgarcsosa1> según el lspci es una intel...
<edgarcsosa1> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) 00:1a.7 USB c
<xangua> entonces no deberías tener problemas, o al menos yo no he tenido con unity
<xangua> ni tampoco con gnome-shell aunque solo lo usé en un live usb
<edgarcsosa1> Ése es el detalle... que yo no tengo Unity...
<edgarcsosa1> incluso... instalé los drivers de Nvidia...
<edgarcsosa1> pero creo que es un detalle con la versión de la distro... porque con el 9.10 sí funcionaba...!!!
<xangua> entonces desinstalaste unity¿
<edgarcsosa1> yep...
<xangua> o sea que desinstalaste unity y con ello posiblemenete muchos otros paquetes¿
<edgarcsosa1> hummmmmmm... crees que con Unity se hayan ido otros paquetes que convivían con Gnome...???
<euax> Buenos días a todos.
<Patero-ng> hola
<canihojr> buenass
<canihojr> se me está reiniciando el PC
<Patero-ng> canihojr ya se porque no cargaba plymoth
<canihojr> aunque pienso que es problema hardware (en ventanas tambien me pasa)
<canihojr> Patero-ng, dame una alegria.....
<Patero-ng> que problema tienes se te restaura la pc?
<canihojr> me pega un pantallazo negro
<canihojr> y ahi se queda
<canihojr> tanto en windows como en linux
<canihojr> el micro está a 30 y pocos grados
<Patero-ng> estara flojo el corden vga
<canihojr> la grafica es lo unico que me mosquea es la grafica que anda en 50 en idle....
<Patero-ng> eso es normal man
<canihojr> nose, la verdad,en graficas no las controlo
<Patero-ng> mi gpu llega a 100c cuando cuargo un juego pesado normalmente esta en 50-60 idle
<canihojr> aha, tonces un peso menos de encima que me queda ^^
<canihojr> probaré las memorias pués...
<Patero-ng> no estara flojo el cordon del video?
<canihojr> solo queria preguntar, que quizás en los logs me marcase algo... pero nose cual mirar exactamente xD
<Patero-ng> como te va a pasar lo mismo en los 2
<canihojr> nono
<canihojr> porque tengo 2 pantallas y se van las dos a la vez
<canihojr> y si estoy en TeamSpeak o algo, dejo de hablar con los colegas...
<canihojr> es pantallazo negro si o si xD
<Patero-ng> tu creas que sea la memoria?
<canihojr> eso espero!
<canihojr> xD
<canihojr> porque lo mismo en 5 minutos me pasa 4 veces
<canihojr> que no me pasa en un dia entero....
<Patero-ng> mi laptop pentium 3 se para ya esta mal tambien creo = es la memoria o puede ser la cpu o la tarjeta madre o algun pci
<canihojr> que de repente abro el eclipse, con android y tal y me peta
<canihojr> o lo mismo me pego 3 horas en él y sin problemas......
<canihojr> en fins, ahora instalaré algun botable en un pendrive y probaré la memoria
<Patero-ng> ya
<Patero-ng> vete con dios
<canihojr> porque imagino que si existe alguna app para el escritorio, a) petará, b) no la probará entera no?
<canihojr> xD
<Patero-ng> pruebala por 2 horas nomas
<canihojr> ufff
<canihojr> prefiero seguir con los reinicios todo el dia
<canihojr> y hacerlo esta noche
<canihojr> xD
<Patero-ng> si se para puede ser la cpu si da errores talvez es la memoria se esta sobrecalentando algo asi fijate si los voltajes son correctow
<canihojr> ahora, dame una alegria y cuentame que has averiguao de plymouth! xD
<Patero-ng> aya que dice un admin del ubuntu en ingles que los drivers de nvidia no soportan htm o algo asi y por eso no sale el pllymoth
<canihojr> la tengo default.... ni OC  ni nada raro... ha estado funcionando bien más de 6 meses.... y de hace  3 o 4 dias pacá........  en fins
<canihojr> Patero-ng, entonces toca elegir entre aceleracion grafica o plymouth?
<canihojr> o tiene arreglo/solucion?
<Patero-ng> creo que si no se si lo mismo con ati
<Patero-ng> salvo que el driver soporte el programa que carga el plymoth hdm creo no me acuerdo
<Patero-ng> espera
<canihojr> drm
<canihojr> supongo
<Patero-ng> es kms
<Patero-ng> no soporta el splash los propietarios
<Patero-ng> no soporta el kms digo
<canihojr> aja
<canihojr> ninguno propietario? o algunos si y otros no?
<canihojr> porque yo recuerdo haber tenido nvidia y plymouth funcionando.....
<canihojr> pero claro, seguro que no con este pc... con el que tenia anterior
<Patero-ng> dijo en general que propietarios no lo soportan
<canihojr> curioso, a pesar de haber mil y un manual
<canihojr> de gente que pone "arreglar plymouth despues de instalar drivers propietarios ubuntu 12.04" y cositas asi... xD
<Patero-ng> pero no es importante eso
<Patero-ng> te gusta el unity como lo vez
<canihojr> unity? me dura el tiempo que tardo en instalar gnome-shell xDDD
<canihojr> no me acostumbro a unity... y a gnome-shell... bueno.. ya voy tragandolo.... :/
<canihojr> reinicio, haber
<canihojr> ea
<canihojr> creo que
<canihojr> acabo de medio arreglarlo
<canihojr> xD
<canihojr> ahora al menos solo veo: morao-negro-morao carga 2 botoncitos-negro y escritorio
<canihojr> antes entre medio parpadeaba 3 o 4 veces más, aparte de ver Login:... Tty1,.....
<canihojr> ahora almenos, no veo letras xDDDD
<Patero-ng> eso creo que es rotatorio
<canihojr> nono, he probao a reiniciar 3 o 4 veces y ahora almenos "no veo letras"
<canihojr> xD
<Patero-ng> y que hiciste
<canihojr> pues en principio, solo lo que dicen muchos tutos, fué
<canihojr> editar el archivo
<canihojr> edite /etc/default/grub
<canihojr> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1280x1024
<canihojr> esa linea puse en esa resolución, porque habia uno que me la recomendaba si mi monitor era mayor de 20"... y uso 22" y mi resolucion nativa no está
<canihojr> luego lo del framebuffer=y
<canihojr> update-grub2 y update-initramfs -u
<canihojr> con eso "me va un poco" mejor
<Patero-ng> ta bien
<canihojr> pero valla, que es basicamente lo mismo que pone por todos sitios
<canihojr> lo unico que realmente me fué de ayuda fue el comentario de la resolucion
<Patero-ng> oye te juegas juegos en snes
<canihojr> si, en la ps3 xDDDDD
<Patero-ng> nunca jugastes supernintendo
<canihojr> sisi, tengo una aun por ahi
<canihojr> xD
<canihojr> pero tengo un emulador instalado en la ps3 y ahi es donde más los juegos
<Patero-ng> aya
<Patero-ng> instala uno en tu linux para jugarte un juego
<canihojr> dame un segundillo, que voy a volver a reiniciar, que acabo de seguir otro tutorial xD
<kujah> Hol
<kujah> HOLA
<kujah> perdon por las mays
<kujah> soy nuevo por aqui
<kujah> y no piyo mucho esto del linux
<kujah> alguien piadoso?
<aguitel> alguna opinion de este laptop:http://www.falabella.com.ar/falabella-ar/product/1703116/Notebook-Lenovo-Z480-Roja?passedNavAction=push&selectType=cardlist&skuId=1703116
<kujah> algun canal de ayuda ubuntu?
<buenaventura> kujah: si tienes un problema o duda con ubuntu, plantéalo sin má
<buenaventura> s
<buenaventura> si alguien puede ayudarte, lo hará, si quiere
<kujah> gracias buenaventura
<buenaventura> !ot | aguitel
<kubot> aguitel: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<kujah> mi problema es que al abrir el terminal, no lo hace a modo de ventana, para poderlo cerrar en la x, maximizar etc, me sale sin las opciones de ventana, osea, solamente el recuadro para los comandos
<kujah> aguitel el Notebook no esta mal
<aguitel> kujah, lo tienes?
<kujah> no, no lo tengo aguitel
<kujah> ya me gustaria
<buenaventura> kujah: si usas Unity, parte de la barra de título y los menús se integran con el panel superior
<buenaventura> si vas con el mouse al panel deberías ver los botones de cerrar, minimizar y maximizar
<kujah> ahh ahora si
<kujah> gracias
<kujah> y perdon
<kujah> he estado mirando un tuto antes de comandos en el terminal en ytoutube
<buenaventura> no debes disculparte
<kujah> lo de la vaca me ha dejado perplejo
<kujah> "sudo apt-get moo"
<kujah> creo que no era asi, ya ni recuerdo jeje
<kujah> voy a comer chicos
<kujah> ahora vuelvo
<kujah> hola chicos he vuelto
<kujah> tengo una duda mas, la cosa es que yo ya anteriormente instale Ubuntu con Wubi, en windows, la cosa es que estube un buen tiempo sin tocar el pc, y cuando volvi se instalaron tantas actualizaciones en Ubuntu que antes de terminarlas de instalar me decia que no habia suficiente espacio en disco, esta vez le he dado  Gb de espacio ¿Sera suficiente para Ubuntu?
<kujah> treinga gigas
<buenaventura> 30 gb es más que suficiente para el raíz
<kujah> bueno, yo le he dado treinta GB generales, no se si es a el raiz, esque la instalacion es desde Wubi
<buenaventura> mm
<buenaventura> bueno, si has puesto todo en una sola partición, entonces está bien
<buenaventura> no sé cómo es la instalación con wubi
<kujah> esque mi intencion es aprender y posteriormente mandar a guindos a la papelera para siempre y quedarme con este
<kujah> aunque no se como se haria par a instalar Ubuntu como unico SO
<buenaventura> booteas con el cd de instalación y sigues las instrucciones
<buenaventura> nada más
<kujah> gracias
<kujah> me baje el aptitude del terminal para hacer lo del huevo de pascua, es una pasada
<kujah> que cosas...
<buenaventura> no es recomendable usar aptitude en ubuntu
<kujah> por?
<kujah> de haber algun motivo me gustaria saberlo, se como instalar desde el terminal, pero no como desistalar
<buenaventura> sí, ha quedado obsoleto y en ubuntu puede traerte problemas con algunos paquetes, la opción recomendada es usar apt-get
<kujah> "sudo apt-get remove"
<kujah> eliminado
<kujah> yo esque soy tan nuevo, y llevo tanto tiempo con guindos, que confundo tal vez el terminal con el MS-DOS y creo no tiene mucho que ver
<buenaventura> el cmd de w$ es muy primitivo
<kujah> me gustaban mas las versiones mas antiguas, como la 6.22 estaba genial
<alpc360> buenas!
<kujah> Msdos primero fue el SO que soportaba a guiindos, luego fue guindos quien lo tenia entre sus aplicaciones y finalmente le han ido quitando cosas hasta poder tan solo hacer un ping y poco mas
<kujah> Hola alpc360
<kujah> de todas formas creo que Vista tenia tambien Terminal, aunque no lo toque mucho
<buenaventura> kujah: para charlar, #ubuntu-es-cafe
<kujah> gracias buenaventura
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> me pueden ayudar con este problemita
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1472865/
<rbndj8> holaaaa
<mimecar> rbndj8, lee el mensaje
<alpc360> mirate las versiones soportadas http://ppa.launchpad.net/mixxx/mixxx/ubuntu/dists/
<alpc360> para la 12.10 no esta disponible
<rbndj8> ya la quite
<euax> nas.
<kujah> Me gustaria poder entrar con este cliente de irc a el irc hispano, pero no se como hacerlo
<Patero-ng> alguien quiere jugar netplay
<Exio> !ot Patero-ng
<kubot> Patero-ng: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Exio> :P
<euax> :)
<Patero-ng> alguien sabe como se instala traceroute desde el apt-get
<Patero-ng> dice que el paquete es llamado por otro nombre
<mefistofeles> hey
<mefistofeles> no les ha pasado que el instalador de ubuntu no muestra las particiones de un equipo? Hay que generar la tabla de particiones aún cuando el disco si está particionado
<mefistofeles> qué hacer en ese caso? (Si no se quiere perder la información actual en el disco)
<abailarri> Hola. Alguien ha utilizado ekiga? Me es imposible registrar mi usuario. Me aparece un error
<m4v> mefistofeles: nunca me pasó a decir verdad, testdisk puede regenerar la tabla de particiones si mal no recuerdo
<mefistofeles> m4v: sí claro, pero al regenerarla se borra todo
<mefistofeles> o no?
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<kujah> ¿Existe algun bot de charla tipo Dr.Abuse para ubuntu?
<kujah> y otra pregunta, ¿Se puede cambiar el color del texto y fondo del terminal?
<m4v> mefistofeles: no, escanea el disco buscando los límites de particiones y escribe la nueva tabla con eso.
<mefistofeles> m4v: hmm, ok, le daré una prueba entonces, gracias
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-29
<reepeecheep> Hola
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<kujah> tengo una duda, la cosa es que en el Irc este, cuando escribo veo tanto mi nick como mis letras demasiado grises, y me gustaria verlas mas oscuras, almenos para saber lo que he puesto, alguien puede ayudarme a configurar eso?
<Patero-ng> quien quiere jugar zsnes conmigo
<kujah> esa es la supernintendo no?
<kujah> se puede jugar online?
<kujah> Alguien puede ayudarme, ubuntu se me cuelga con facilidad y no se porque
<erAbuelo> me voy a leer un rato, hasta luego
<ignacio_> holaaa
<ignacio_> algien em ayuda con algo? XD
<mimecar> ignacio_, con el tiempo que estas en este canal
<mimecar> cómo esperas respuesta a esa pregunta?
<ignacio_> esq no puedo estar en el pc sin jugar... y en glxgears tengo 59fps
<mimecar> usas un monitor tft / led?
<mimecar> monitor plano
<ignacio_> tengo un monitor de esos grandes y un led, prove con los 2 y e slo mismo, haora estoy con el led...
<ignacio_> tengo una geforce 6200 de 512mb
<mimecar> con los monitores planox glxinfo te va a dar 60 fps como máximo
<ignacio_> pero sin vsync...
<mimecar> el juego te va lento?
<ignacio_> todos
<ignacio_> como a 10fps
<mimecar> ¿con el driver privativo?
<ignacio_> si
<mimecar> busca en google si tu tarjeta da problemas con ubuntu
<ignacio_> tenia 304.64 pero un tio en ubuntu-es.org me dijo q pusiera la 295.75, esique haora estoy con la 275.75 pero ocurre lo mismo...
<ignacio_> ya busque no sale nada
<ignacio_> mira
<ignacio_> al final del glxgears sale un error
<ignacio_> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<ignacio_>       after 45 requests (45 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<ignacio_> 12.04
<ignacio_> xubuntu
<ignacio_> te aria un altar si me lo solucionaras....aria lo q fuera por poder jugar el regnum online en ubuntu...
<mimecar> mira si te funciona bien con ubuntu 12.10
<ignacio_> ya prove
<ignacio_> ocurre lo mismo
<mimecar> ¿con ubuntu 12.10? (ubuntu, no xubuntu)
<ignacio_> si e provado kubutnu, xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu
<ignacio_> e perdido una gran parte de las vacaciones en eso
<Patero-ng> quien quiere jugarme una
<Picto> Hola
<Picto> Necesito ayuda, hay alguien conectado?
<mf-mac> hi
<mf-mac> cuentame q necesitas
<Picto> Despues de un año trabajando con Ubuntu, necesito instalar window XP, pero al insertar el disco me aparece que no existe un archivo (o que esta dañado) "txtsetup.sif"
<Picto> segun lo que he averiguado es porque no se encuentran los driver SATA para Window XP
<mf-mac> sip
<mf-mac> asi es
<mf-mac> tienes que meterle los drivers sata al disco de instalacion de win
<mf-mac> o descargar uno que los tenga
<Picto> y sabes como puedo hacer eso? se que esto es para Ubuntu, pero no encuentro informacion para hacer eso
<mf-mac> claro
<Picto> no puedo meter los driver directamente al DIsco duro? he visto que hay un programa llamado "HDD Regenator" pero es para window XP
<mimecar> dejar este canal para cosas de ubuntu
<Picto> ok
<autofsckk> buenas, tengo un problema en el arranque de ubuntu, pero el sistema es gpt? como puedo corregirlo?
<mimecar> da más detalles y si alguien lo sabe contestará
<autofsckk> mimecar: ya vi que es eso de gpt gracias, tiene chip ati 7520G unbuntu 12.10 pero parpadea bastante, hay forma de corregirlo?
<mimecar> GPT no estaba relacionado con la tabla de particiones?
<autofsckk> si
<alexis_> Hola buenas tardes espero esten bien...!
<alexis_> Me podrian ayudar con un problema q tengo con mis interfaces de red. Ejecute un comando para supuestamente aumentar la potencia de mi tarjeta wifi.
<alexis_> y ahora no se activan ni conectan ninguna de las interfaces (eth0 y wla0) verifique en mi archivo etc/network/interfaces y solo me aparece la lo, como puedo restablecerlo?
<mimecar> ¿qué has tocado?
<alexis_> ejecute wlan auto rate
<alexis_> algo asi no recuerdo la verdad....
<mimecar> al reiniciar eso se pirde
<alexis_> luego en el icono de la barra de tareas, entre en opciones y elimine la red cableada y luego la habilite nuevamente para ver si solucionaba
<alexis_> ok....tengo el cable conectado a mi tarjeta... q recibe por dhcp de mi rouwifi... en el visualizador se marca como intermitente
<alexis_> como que si quisiera conectar, (estableciendo direccion IP ) y nunca conecta y la wifi, no me permite marcarle el check para poder usarla...
<mimecar> seguro que sólo modificastes wlan auto rate?
<mimecar> no tocastes nada por consola o en los programas?
<alexis_> seguro... mimecar.... entro en el Kinfocenter y veo en interfaces de red y solo me aparece la lo (lookback)
<alexis_> es como si hubiera eliminado las interfaces, y por eso no las puedo usar ni gestionar:..! :-(
<mimecar> tienes ethx levantada?
<alexis_> como podria verificar eso? Yo la logro ver cuando clico sobre el icono de red, pero esta intermitente, como si quisiera conectar y no obtiene la direccion IP del DHCP
<mimecar> en una consola, sudo ifconfig -a
<mimecar> pon la salida en pastebin
<alexis_> ok, necesito ejecutar algun comando?
<mimecar> el que he puesto
<alexis_> ah OK... disculpa de inmediato...
<alexis_> mimecar... aqui la salida http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476851/
<mimecar> sudo dhclient eth0
<mimecar> con eso pedirás IP al router
<mimecar> tengo que salir
<alexis_> ah OK!
<alexis_> lo ejecute y se quedo pensando.....!
<alexis_> lastima, todavia sigue sin recibir IP y la tarjeta wifi sigue deshabilitada para el uso!! si alguien me puede ayudar agradeceria!
<alexis_> alguna dama que me pueda ayudar!?
<d-arker> como se puede ser un hacker en el buen sentido de la palabra
<xangua> !hacker
<kubot> Hacker es una persona que se deleita en tener un conocimiento íntimo de funcionamiento interno de un sistema, las computadoras y redes informáticas, en particular, según la definición de la RFC1392 - ej. un buen programador - crackers por otra parte se infiltran en sistemas, véase también !piratería
<d-arker> xD
<d-arker> Pero que se necesita estudiar xD
<d-arker> o que tipo de lenguajes se deben de dominar
<d-arker> es mi pregunta
<d-arker> alquien una webb cmento q utilizar linuz te ayuda a tener conocimientos mas profundos
<d-arker> de la informatica
<mf-mac> viejo tienes que estudiar de todo un poco
<mf-mac> sobre todo redes
<mf-mac> y lenguajes de programacion
<d-arker> amm ok, programacion d q tipo
<d-arker> es q existn varios
<d-arker> c++, java, python
<mf-mac> todo lo que puedas estudiar
<mf-mac> los lenguajes normal mente los escojes segun lo que quieras hacer
<mf-mac> ya que en unos es mas facil programar ciertas cosas que en otros
<Exio> d-arker: empezaste mal
<mf-mac> la verdad es que Exio tenes toda la razon
<mf-mac> esa platica se perdio
<mf-mac> :P
<Exio> ya llegaste al nivel lammer, al menos
<mf-linux> hola
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-30
<mf-linux> alguien sabe porq vmware workstation pide las headers que ya estan instaladas
<mf-linux> la kernel es 3.7.0-7-generic
<kujah> tengo un problemon
<kujah> help
<m4v> !ask kujah
<kubot> kujah: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<kujah> he intentado instalar un programa desde el Ubuntu Software Center y me dice que ha experimentado un error interno
<kujah> como detalles me aparece lo siguiente:
<kujah> Hubo un error al enviar la transaccion
<kujah> ExecutablePach /usr/share/software-center
<kujah> Package software-center 5.4.1.2
<kujah> ProblemType RecoverTableProblem
<m4v> nose que significa. Ignora el error y prueba en instalar nuevamente.
<m4v> sinó instala desde la terminal con apt-get
<kujah> Title: software-center crashed with wine in_run_trasaction()
<kujah> Luego me salia otro error, que me dice que las dependencias del paquete no se pueden resolver
<m4v> que paquete estás tratando de instalar?
<kujah> wine
<kujah> para poder ejecutar exes de windows
<m4v> abre una terminal y ejecuta «sudo apt-get install wine»
<kujah> en terminal me dice que No se pudieron instalar algunos paquetes. Esto puede significar que usted pidio una situacion imposible o, si esta usando la distribucion inestable, que algunos paquetes necesarios no han sido creados o han sido movidos fuera de Incoming
<m4v> que distro estas usando?
<kujah> Ubuntu 12.10
<kujah> tambien...
<kujah> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<zeqeu> hola buenas noches desde aqui, algun canal de Python alguien sabe ( soy novato)
<m4v> sin ningún repositorio extra?
<kujah> wine : Depende: wine1.4 pero no va a instalarse
<m4v> kubot: dile a zeqeu sobre python
<kubot> zeqeu: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<kujah> E: No se pudieron corregir los problemas, ustad a retenido paquetes rotos.
<m4v> kujah: ejecuta «sudo apt-get update» luego «sudo apt-get install -f»
<kujah> Para mas pistas dire que antes, tras un intento el equipo quedo bloqueado y apaque a lo bruto
<m4v> no debería ser problema
<kujah> hice lo que me digiste
<kujah> esto ultimo
<m4v> kujah: pasame la salida del último comando con un pastebin
<m4v> !paste kujah
<kubot> kujah: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<kujah> e intente volver a instalar wine desde consola y me dice el mismo error
<kujah> a cual de los comandos te refieres?
<kujah> a el ultimo que me pusiste?
<kujah> o a el de instalacion?
<m4v> pásanos ambos
<m4v> pero usa el pastebin, no pegues en el canal
<kujah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1477674/
<kujah> ahi lo tienes
<m4v> kujah: has retenido paquetes con apt-get? "pinear"  un paquete?
<kujah> no entiendo
<kujah> esque estoy empezando
<kujah> no se ni como se retienen los paquetes
<kujah> como no fuese cuando mire en internet lo de los huevos de pascua de la consola y lo hiciese sin darme cuenta usando eso
<kujah> y de haberlos retenido
<kujah> ¿que solucion tiene?
<m4v> ya ejecutaste un "apt-get update" no?
<kujah> si
<kujah> pero aun asi
<kujah> pasa lo mismo
<kujah> una y otra vez
<m4v> ejecuta «sudo apt-get dist-upgrade» ahora
<kujah> ok
<kujah> te lo pego como antes?
<m4v> sep
<kujah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1477694/
<kujah> ahi esta
<m4v> ejecuta «dpkg -l | grep wine» y pasame lo que salga
<kujah> ok
<kujah> no sale nada
<kujah> salta una linea en blanco
<m4v> mm
<kujah> es malo esto que ocurre?
<m4v> que no salga es normal si no tienes wine instalado
<m4v> que no salga nada*
<kujah> bueno, me temo que hoy no lo voy a poder arreglar
<kujah> ya que me tengo que marchar
<kujah> aun asi agradezco tu ayuda
<m4v> pasame tus repositorios, los ves con «cat /etc/apt/sources.list»
<m4v> mostrame eso último antes de irte si podés
<kujah> ok
<kujah> por pastebin?
<m4v> si, es mucho texto
<kujah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1477702/
<kujah> ahi esta
<m4v> eh
<m4v> solo eso?
<kujah> ya te pase el link
<kujah> si
<kujah> solo eso
<kujah> se que algo tengo mal
<m4v> normalmente es más largo, pero parece estar bien eso
<kujah> pero no se que es
<Magellanicus> hola a todos
<kujah> el caso es que intente instalar cualquier otra cosa desde el centro de sofware ubuntu y no me dio probemas
<Magellanicus> alguien sabe como remover un icono del panel de gnome shell
<kujah> hola Magellanicus
<Magellanicus> ?
<m4v> kujah: bueno, podemos probar en usar aptitude si tienes un rato
<Magellanicus> puse el icono de firefox y quiero removerlo ahora
<m4v> sino, otro día.
<kujah> un rato pequeño m4v
<kujah> Magellanicus, El icono o el sofware en si?
<Magellanicus> el icono
<Magellanicus> del panel
<m4v> kujah: ejecuta «sudo apt-get install aptitude» si eso funciona ejecuta «sudo aptitude install wine»
<Magellanicus> del panle superior
<kujah> tengo instalado el aptitude, por lo del huevo de pascua
<Magellanicus> panel*
<m4v> Magellanicus: ni idea, no uso gnome shell
<m4v> kujah: bueno, ejecuta el último comando entonces
<kujah> click derecho Magellanicus Y NO MANTENER EN EL LANZADOR
<kujah> juassssssssss
<kujah> cuantas cosas salen ahora
<m4v> kujah: aptitude probablemente trate de resolver las dependencias, pasame en el pastebin antes de que le des ok
<kujah> te envio un pastebin
<Magellanicus> me aparecen solo dos opciones "lanzar" y "propiedades"
<kujah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1477710/
<kujah> entonces ni idea Magellanicus
<Magellanicus> ok , gracias?
<kujah> va mejor la cosa con aptitude m4v ?
<kujah> cuando me digas le doy ok
<kujah> mientras voy a beber agua
<m4v> kujah: nose, recuerdo que tenía problemas con paquetes multiarch y por eso no se recomienda en ubuntu al menos
<m4v> kujah: no entiendo bien lo que dice, pero no parece nada grave, dale ok a ver que pasa :P
<kujah> ok
<m4v> creo que si le das "no" te propone otra solución
<kujah> se esta descargando
<kujah> se ha descargado
<kujah> pero no veo a wine por ningun lado
<m4v> esta solucion no la entendí bien, da idea que no va a hacer nada?
<kujah> Me parece que no instalaria nunca Wine, sino paquetes adiciconales
<kujah> jajajaj
<kujah> que tontuna por dios
<m4v> prueba de nuevo con aptitude pero dale no a la primera propuesta
<kujah> es como si te dicen que te ponen un bocadillo de chorizo pero que le quitan el chorizo y te dejan las ebras dentro del pan
<m4v> no se realmente que pasa, acabo de instalar wine sin drama yo, y tengo 12.10.
<kujah> hice lo que digiste
<kujah> pero nada
<kujah> no instala nada
<kujah> me voy ya
<kujah> gracias
<kujah> muchas gracias
<kujah> es un lio esto
<m4v> ok, suerte
<kujah> mañana mas
<kujah> chaooo
<Magellanicus> alguien que sepa como sacar un icono del panel superior en gnome shell por favor?
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Joaquin> hola qu tal
<Joaquin> alguien sabe de algun software para llevar las finansas personales
<m4v> Joaquin: kmymoney y skrooge son los 2 que conozco.
<Joaquin> gracias
<kujah> Buenas
<liveuser> buenas tardes
<Guest75732> buenas tardes
<Guest75732> alguien conoce de algun programa para recuperar archivos borrados de discos externos
<mimecar> photorec me parece que hace eso
<mimecar> lo más importante es que no escribas nada en ese disco
<Guest75732> si osea busco un programa para recuperar los datos perdidos en una carpeta en un disco duro externo
<mimecar> revisa la documentación de photorec, te puede servir
<mimecar> siempre que hayas hecho un borrado normal y no uno "seguro"
<Guest75732> no mira te explico
<Guest75732> la cosa es la siguiente
<Guest75732> no e formateado nada
<Guest75732> el disco esta ocupado no
<Guest75732> y por alguna razon se me borro todo el contenido de esa carpeta
<Guest75732> son como 44 archivos
<Guest75732> mi pregunta es como los puedo recuperar sin alterar el demas contenido del disco duro
<Guest75732> externo
<mimecar> el resto del disco no lo tocas
<Guest75732> como osea ando viendo un tuto pero no encuentro la manera
<Guest75732> digamos que quiero recuperar la carpeta documentos con sus archivos contenidos en ella
<mimecar> usa photorec
<Guest75732> ajam a eso me refiero
<Guest75732> como lo debo hacer osea para recuperar solo ese contenido de esa carpeta
<mimecar> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Paso_A_Paso
<Guest75732> tremendo si ahi me andaba checando una guia
<Guest75732> este tu nunca lo haz usado mimecar_
<Guest75732> photorec
<mimecar> no, siempre tengo backups de los datos
<Guest75732> ya veo si esque
<Guest75732> te queria preguntar
<Guest75732> como estoy desde un live cd
<Guest75732> si los archivos que quiero recuperar si pueden grabar en una carpeta del mismo disco externo
<mimecar> leete la página que he puesto
<Patero-ng> hola como instalo una prism2 desde un live ubuntu
<Guest75732> si te agradesco justo la estoy leyendo y parece que al final puedes elegir la ubicacion la cosa es el contenido de una carpeta en espesifico
<Patero-ng> lei un foro que decia que tenia que hacer un coment out al driver orinoco y dejar que hostap se cargue solo pero el archivo de configuracion no contiene entradas para los controladores porque es live que hago como se si algun driver se cargo para mi tarjeta?
<Guest75732> para patero instalaste los drivers y no te los arranca
<Guest75732> o como
<Patero-ng> no instale ninguno parece que el linux trae 2 drivers para mi tarjeta y los carga al mismo tiempo
<Patero-ng> entonces lei que habia que hacerle coment out al orinoco pero en live ese archivo esta vacio
<Guest75732> mm
<Guest75732> vos no usas nvidia o si
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu lleva el live?
<Patero-ng> el 11
<mimecar> 11 que
<Patero-ng> no me acuerdo cual
<Patero-ng> pero cualquiera deberia traerlo
<mimecar> descarga la última versión de ubuntu
<Patero-ng> 11.10 wa
<Patero-ng> es*
<Patero-ng> creo que como es un driver viejo mas nuevo el ubuntu no va a tener el controlador o si
<Patero-ng> es una prism2 del 2003
<Patero-ng> o 2001
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Patero-ng> en los 3?
<kujah> he vuelto
<kujah> andaba en el warzone pero se me hizo bola
<hashashin> nas
<Patero-ng> quien quiere jugarme un zsnes
<datalore> buenas tardes
<datalore> alguien me puede echar una mano con gre o sed y expresiones regulares?
<datalore> grep*
<chakal^-^> datalore, que necesitas
<datalore> tengo un fichero de texto con unos cuantos miles de palabras, una palabra por linea, necesito sacar de ese fichero las palabras con 3 o menos caracteres, entiendo que es posible hacerlo con grep o sed y expresiones regulares pero no me aclaro para parametrizar ni con la expresion regular a usar, Alguien me puede ayudar?
<chakal^-^> prueba: grep -P \w{,3} fichero
<datalore> voy a probar gracias
<datalore> no le gusta
<datalore> comienza diciendo grep w3 :No existe el archivo o directorio
<datalore> y luego muestra solamente palabras que contiene la w dentro de las que hay en el fichero
<chakal^-^> grep -P "\2{1,2,3}" fichero
<chakal^-^> mmups
<chakal^-^> grep -P "\w{1,2,3}" fichero
<chakal^-^> mmm
<datalore> este ultimo simplemente devuelve prompt sin error ni info de resultado
<datalore> reviso el fichero y no ha cambiado
<mimecar> no debería cambiar
<chakal^-^> no funciona muy bien el regex en grep mmm
<chakal^-^> prueba con -e
<chakal^-^> pero la expresion es correcta
<chakal^-^> \w equivale a cualquier caracter alfanumerico, el {n} indica las veces que se puede repetir
<datalore> esa expresion deberia valer con sed tambien no?
<datalore> el objetivo final es dejar el fichero limpio de esas palabras de 3 o menos caracteres
<mimecar> datalore, eso parece un trabajo de clase...
<chakal^-^> leete esto http://goo.gl/2VRjI
<datalore> esa web ya la tengo abierta, pero no aabo de aclararme para parametrizar
<chakal^-^> he probado y no va ni con egrep ni grep -E ni grep -e ni grep -P
<chakal^-^> mmm
<chakal^-^> y segun veo ahi que saltarse los {} con \{N\} pero tampoco va
<datalore> ya la tenia abierta quiero decir
<datalore> estab viendo en esa y alguna otra
<datalore> pero esto de las expresiones regulares y el grep y tal nunca me he aclarado
<chakal^-^> se me ocurre lo mas rapido con python
<chakal^-^> for line in open("tu_fichero"):
<chakal^-^>   if re.match("\w{1,2,3}", line): continue
<chakal^-^>   print line
<chakal^-^> que raro que no vaya con grep
<chakal^-^> http://goo.gl/QaIsM
<chakal^-^> simplemente lo guardas por ejemplo como regex.py y lo ejecutas asi: python regex.py >> nevo_fichero
<chakal^-^> chapuzero pero bueno xD
<datalore> voy a probarlo, muchas gracias
<datalore> yo de python ni flores
<datalore> al ejecutarlo da este error
<datalore> NameError: name 're' is not defined
<chakal^-^> http://goo.gl/QaIsM
<datalore> vale ya lo puedo ejecutar, pero por lo que veo el resultado no es lo que necesito
<datalore> sigo viendo palabras de 3 o menos caracteres en el fichero aunque menos
<datalore> y me ha añadido una linea en blanco entre cada palabra
<chakal^-^> for line in open(fichero).readlines():
<chakal^-^>   if match("\w{4,}", line): print line.rstrip('\n')
<chakal^-^> mejor
<chakal^-^> borra el archivo y lo vuelves a ejecutar
<chakal^-^> debería salr sin espacios
<chakal^-^> la expresion ahora es \w{4,}
<chakal^-^> o sea solo muestra si la linea tiene 4 o mas caracteres
<chakal^-^> ojo que el \w son letras afanumericas, si tienes _-{}[] etc no lo pilla
<chakal^-^> y se arreglaria sustituyendo el \w con un '.'
<chakal^-^> seria un pelin mas lento pero funcionaria
<datalore> voy a probarlo
<chakal^-^> es muy facilito ese codigo, si lo lees tal cual del ingles se entiende
<chakal^-^> quedate solo con la expresion regexp que es muy simple y de paso leete lo basico de regex en http://goo.gl/QUXk1
<chakal^-^> lo que me estraña es que no funcione egrep
<datalore> bien, el fichero ahora esta mucho mejor pero es curioso
<datalore> la primera palabra es a
<datalore> esa no la ha quitado en ninguno de los casos
<datalore> vale una ultima cosa por favor
<datalore> que expresion pongo en ese codigo para que del resultado me elimine las que comienzan con -
<chakal^-^> if match("\w{4,}", line): if not match("^-", line): print line.rstrip('\n')
<chakal^-^> espera que te vas a liar
<mimecar> que complicado lo estáis haciendo
<chakal^-^> http://goo.gl/Gdojc
<chakal^-^> mimecar, a ti te ba el egrep ?
<chakal^-^> *va
<mimecar> no se para que estáis con expresiones regulares
<mimecar> para este caso concreto
<chakal^-^> yo acabo de probar y no funciona com odeberia mmm
<chakal^-^> mimecar, tiene que usar regex por narices si quiere limitar por caracteres o mostrar unicamente lineas que no empiezen por '-'
<mimecar> una palabra por línea
<mimecar> cuenta las letras de la línea y sabes si vale o no
<chakal^-^> lo del - se puede hacer con grep -v "^-"
<chakal^-^> es otra manera si
<mimecar> para el segundo caso sólo tienes que ver el valor del primer caracter
<chakal^-^> un for de palabra a plabraba y un contador
<mimecar> lees línea, que el sistema cuente las letras
<chakal^-^> como cuentas los caracteres de una linea ? ${#line} ?
<chakal^-^> (en bash)
<chakal^-^> o un for que recorra la linea y un contador
<mimecar> wc
<chakal^-^> bueno, ese codigo de python funciona
<chakal^-^> a coño si, wc
<datalore> con la ultima porcion de codigo salen palabras de 3 letras, no quita los guiones y faltan palabras de mas de 3 letras
<chakal^-^> jeje
<mimecar> datalore, si lees las condiciones que estas poniendo verás la forma de arreglarlo
<chakal^-^> deberia ir datalore mmm
<Exio> chakal^-^: ${#line} como dijiste deberia tirar la cantidad de caracteres en la variable
<chakal^-^> si eso creo
<Exio> btw, lo del grep -v se puede hacer con un regex tambien
<chakal^-^> ya apenas recuerdo de bash, sera que no lo uso ya tanto y uso mas otros lenguajes
<chakal^-^> yo quiero saber por que no va correctamente egrep
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo: egrep "\w{1,2,3}" fichero
<chakal^-^> ni con grep -P ni con grep -E ni con grep -P
<Exio> que queres exactamente? no lei todo el backlog
<chakal^-^> era para datalore
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo mostrar las lineas de un fichero que tengan 4 o mas caracteres
<chakal^-^> la expresion seria .{4,}
<chakal^-^> pero con egrep no cuela xD
<chakal^-^> Exio, he estado probando un ratito y no funciona como deberia
<Exio> funciona aca
<chakal^-^> dime que pusistes
<chakal^-^> mmm
<Exio>  grep -E '.{4,}'
<Exio> y no uses egrep directo, que esta deprecated :P
<chakal^-^> vale con el . va
<chakal^-^> claro ...
<chakal^-^> probe con \w y no lo pillaba
<chakal^-^> creo que usa expresiones de Perl
<chakal^-^> datalore, a ver
<chakal^-^> grep -E '.{4,}' fichero | grep -v "^-" >> archivo
<chakal^-^> prueba
<chakal^-^> xD
<Exio> no entiendo por que usas dos greps
<Exio> chakal^-^: grep -E '[^-].{3,}'
<chakal^-^> quiere anular las que comienzan por -
<chakal^-^> no
<chakal^-^> a si
<chakal^-^> si, si
<chakal^-^> pues no Exio jajajaja
<Exio> ?
<chakal^-^> ahi muestra las lineas que comienza por -
<Exio> probaste el comando?
<chakal^-^> si
<Exio> por algo esta el ^
<chakal^-^> a ver, el queri que mostrara 4 o mas caracteres AND NOT empiezen con - ;)
<Exio> grr, me olvide el ^
<Exio> '^[^-].{3,}' este regex era chakal
<chakal^-^> eso si ! :)
<chakal^-^> leistes datalore
<chakal^-^> grep -E '[^-].{3,}' fichero
<chakal^-^> grep -E '^[^-].{3,}' fichero
<chakal^-^> sorry
<chakal^-^> mira Exio ahora te la voy ha hacer yo la pregunta
<chakal^-^> para buscar por ejemplo estas 3 palabras: a b c en distinto orden de verdadero
<chakal^-^> se te ocurre algo ?
<Exio> no entendi
<chakal^-^> o sea, que si pongo: a b c => true o b c a => true o c a b => true
<GridCube> che che
<Exio> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<GridCube> que tiene que ver esto con ubuntu?
<Exio> >:D
<chakal^-^> yo hacia esto: (?=a)(?=b)(?=c)
<GridCube> chakal^-^, pasate a -cafe porfis si. muchas gracias. los quiero mil
<Exio> GridCube: <3
<chakal^-^> :)
<GridCube> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QOMi4uSnac
<techno_x64> GridCube, que tiene que ver ese video con ubuntu?
<GridCube> ciencia
<datalore> weno combinando distintas cosas he obtenido lo ue buscaba
<datalore> gracias chicos
<chakal^-^> era la mas rapida datalore
<chakal^-^> grep -E '^[^-].{3,}' fichero
<chakal^-^> antes no me salia por que grep no pilla los saltos especiales \w
<chakal^-^> \w => a-zA-Z0-9
<datalore> voy a probar esto ultimo, muchas gracias
<GridCube> niños, esto no es tema de este canal, por favor usen el canal de #ubuntu-es-cafe para cosas generales
<chakal^-^> el ^ seguido de corchetes [] es negado, en este caso muestra las lineas si NO empiezan por '-' OR tienen menos de 3 caracteres
<datalore> perfecto
<chakal^-^> GridCube, bueno eres tu para decirnos que no hablemos de regex y pones videos de youtube
<chakal^-^> suerte datalore
<datalore> este si parece ser lo que buscaba
<datalore> muchas gracias chicos
<datalore> perdonad que haya tardado tanto en responder es que he estado probando monton de cosas
<datalore> gracias de nuevo
<chakal^-^> nada
<GridCube> chakal^-^, el video era para decirles gracias por no usar este canal,usen su imaginacion che
<chakal^-^> entiendo, disculpa
<cossier> se me fue el sonido y "solo" el sonido de los youtube's o sea del Flash uso kubuntu 12.04 lts
<cossier> todo lo demas hasta el 5.1 funciona perfecto
<cossier> pero he descubierto algunos cambios en youtube como http://youtube.com/tv  que me imagino usa html5
<cossier> y aqui si que tengo audio, a alguien le pasa
<Artemis3> que navegador?
<mimecar> parece cosa de flash
<HackerNG> hola  a todos
<HackerNG> buenos dias
<cossier> firefox
<cossier> si mimecar a mi tambien melo parece
<mimecar> si puedes usa html5
<cossier> si
<cossier> pero creo lo active en el perfil que tengo de youtube
<cossier> y si voy a youtube.com/tv el video y sonido van perfectos
<cossier> me temo que flash tiene los dias contados
<mimecar> esperemos
<tony1> Hola: ¿conocéis un visor de archivos psd para ubuntu 11.10, 64 bits?
<mimecar> gimp me parece que los abre
<tony1> si
<tony1> pero necesito un visor
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> si los abres los puedes ver
<tony1> pero tengo en una carpeta un montón con nombres no descriptivos
<tony1> y para buscar uno he de irlos abriendo
<mimecar> no se si tendrás un visor "suelto"
<mimecar> ¿no te sirve la previsualización que tienes en el diálogo de abrir archivo de gimp?
<tony1> voy a ver
<chakal^-^> cossier, usa google chrome, el soporte de flash aun no esta para firefox o otros navegadores
<chakal^-^> cossier, google cherome tiene integrado el flash, en linux de momento los demas no tienen soporte/actualizaciones
<tony1> mimecar: pues si, podría servirme, gracias
<Estefania> hola
<Estefania> hay alguien?
<HackerNG> hola Estefania
<Estefania> HackerNG hola
<Estefania> que tal estan?
<Estefania> solo entre para saber que onda este chat
<datalore> gracias por todo chicos, me retiro
<Avernos> holas
<Avernos> alguien sabe como puedo instalar ubuntu en una tarjeta SD encriptada?
<mimecar> Avernos, ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer exactamente?
<m4v> no se como sería, para bootear ubuntu grub tiene que montar la partición y no se si lo puede hacer si está encriptado
<m4v> uno tendría que encriptar solamente el home.
<mimecar> m4v, si que se puede, no es un problema
<mimecar> pero eso tiene un coste en rendimiento
<m4v> ok
<m4v> yo no uso particiones encriptadas por miedo a perder datos
<Artemis3> y no uses swap
<n-iCe> hi
<Avernos> Artemis3: no usar swap? porque no ?
<Avernos> m4v: no estoy seguro si podria encriptarlo todo, o tendria que meter una particion para el bootloader sin encriptar
<Avernos> quiza lo mejor sea encriptar solo el home..
<Avernos> bueno voy a probar a ver si el instalador me deja hacerlo..
<frangor> holaa
<abailarri> saludos. Alguien sabe si es posible hacer acceder a un servidor dentro de un virtualbox desde el exterior?
<noseasasi> Buenas...
<Elnetotaca> holas!
<Elnetotaca> al parecer todos estan tomando una siesta!
<n-iCe> no
<n-iCe> haha hola
<Elnetotaca> felices festividades!
<Elnetotaca> que me cuentan?
<Elnetotaca> que planes para finde año?
<frangor> acabar el año
<Elnetotaca> yo lo acabaré con una botella de tequila por la mañana, y si recuedo!!!! una botella de vodka por la tarde
<Elnetotaca> ;
<Elnetotaca> :P
<n-iCe> Elnetotaca: mexicano?
<Elnetotaca> no
<frangor> o ruso?
<Elnetotaca> Salvadoreño
<frangor> hay gente aquí que uso xubuntu?
<frangor> use*
<frangor> o todos usais unity?
<Elnetotaca> yo uso kde/unity
<Elnetotaca> cuando me cae mal unity me paso a kde
<Elnetotaca> y viceversa
<Elnetotaca> cual es tu duda con Xubu?
<rstm1> hola
<rstm1> hola
<frangor> Elnetotaca, ninguna, solo era una curiosidad estadística xD
<rstm1> hola amigos , alguien sabe la soluciona a un problema que me viene comiendo la cabeza unos dias
<rstm1> la verdad ya estoy desesperado !..
 * frangor saca la bola de cristal..
<frangor> rstm1, cual es el problema que tiene?
<rstm1> cuando arranco el sistema
<rstm1> me a parece un cartel
<rstm1> lo sentimos ubuntu a experimentado un error
<rstm1> etc
<rstm1> la cierro y vuelve a salir y mas ventanas
<rstm1> se me llena todo el escritori ode ventanas de esas,,,/ apport-gpu-error.intel.py
<frangor> uhm, ni idea..
<frangor> en realidad no uso ubuntu..
<rstm1> que usas=
<rstm1> ?
<frangor> debian
<rstm1> yo estoy pensando en quitarmelo ya unos meses
<rstm1> siempre la cuenta administrador  me pasa ese error
<rstm1> pero entro en la mia que uso siempre, y no me pasa nada
<rstm1> ningun error ,, va como la seda,,, no lo entiendo,,,
<rstm1> bueno pues gracias
<rstm1> tengo cosas que hacer, y no puedo marear por aki ,  no queria entrar aki pero bueno , la duda me hizo acerlo
<rstm1> pense que alguien le podia aber pasado ,,,, ya vere que acer mientras no puedo usar adminsitrador
<rstm1> dewww
<Elnetotaca> bueno
<Elnetotaca> cuando fué la ultima vez que actualizastes el sistema>
<Elnetotaca> ?
<xangua> tampoco quería dar muchos detalles sobre su problema pero bueno :)
<Elnetotaca> cuando estes en la cuenta de administrador, dale en la terminal el apt-get update y el dist-upgrade
<Elnetotaca> bueno
<Elnetotaca> los veo al rato
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-23
<atma111> una pregunta como instalo este script en mi iptables http://paste.ubuntu.com/6620423/
<atma111> una pregunta como instalo este script en mi iptables http://paste.ubuntu.com/6620423/
<successus> salud
 * xoan buenas
<successus> salud
<guille> hola. Como puedo cambiar el tamaño del puntero ? tengo el 12.04 LTS
<guille> en configuracion del sistema no aparece nada de cambio de punteros
<kurama10> guille: es en la configuracion de temas de ubuntu
<kurama10> o de gnome
<kurama10> depende del escritorio que usaes
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<guille> Hola, como hago para quitar icono del disco del panel lateral?
<atma111> hola a todos ya me funciona mi server ubuntu ;D ahora una consulta estoy implementando cosas como restauro la copia de seguridad q hice de mi conf
<atma111> squid
<kurama10> atma111: que copiaste todos los archivos de configuracion
<atma111> solo el squid.comf.original
<atma111> quiero instalar  Nginx para el cache de youtube y como lo tengo funcionando no quiero arruinarlo
<kurama10> pues solo copiar al squid.conf a directorio que le corresponde con todo y los acl's que tienes
<kurama10> asi se restaura
<atma111> una consulta estoy siguiendo un tutorial de squid y Nginx
<atma111> pero tengo una pregunta necesito sql apache ?? o no necesito tenerlo instalado en mi server
<kurama10> mira nunca lo he echo con nginx
<kurama10> solo configuraba el squid
<atma111> el squid puede guardar los videos sin necesidad de otra cosa ?
<kurama10> la verdad no se lo que pasa es que yo cancelaba el youtube etc
<atma111> jeje
<kurama10> shoutcast todo lo que sea audio y video
<kurama10> aun que el chache de squid funciona
<kurama10> es que no se me hace logico que pongan un squid si vas a dejar fecebook y demas
<kurama10> es mi humilde opinion
<atma111> bueno esque tengo un cyber y algunas personas abren mas de 3 videos a la vez y ya no tengo internet en las otras
<atma111> y la gente tiende a ver casi siempre los mismos videos por eso queria hacer eso
<atma111> encontre este tutorial en la red http://myconfigure.blogspot.com/2013/03/cache-youtube-video-with-squid-332-and.html
<atma111> pero tengo el problema con esto del squid url_rewrite_program /etc/nginx/nginx.rb no se porque ya no tengo internet cuando lo activo
<atma111> si le pongo #url_rewrite_program /etc/nginx/nginx.rb    el internet regresa
<amarok_> hola alguien sabe el canal oficial de ubuntu en españo
<MrTulias> Estás en él
<amarok_> tengo una duda acabo de instalar lo que es ubuntu 12.04 lts pero no me deja instalar wine
<atma111> una pregunta como puedo saber q version de ruby tengo instalado
<mimecar> amarok_, tienes que tener wine en el centro de software
<amarok_> mimecar ya trate de instalar wine con el apt-get y con el aptitude y aun asi no me deja
<kurama10> amarok_: que error te manda
<kurama10> ?
<mimecar> usa el centro de software
<kurama10> atma111: dpkg -l | grep ruby
<successus> salud
<amarok_> ya lo hize pero me dice no se encontro la librerias restantes
<atma111> gracias tanbien funciona ruby -v
<mimecar> has añadido repositorios PPA?
<amarok_> no e añadido repositorios, ya que anterior mente cuando tenia ubuntu 8.04 lts si me dejaba ahora ya no
<kurama10> ya actualizaste la distro
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el error completo que te da
<amarok_> ya actualize la distro ya hice todo lo que se tenia que hacer
<mimecar> si wine está en los repositorios oficiales no puedes tener dependencias incumplidas
<amarok_> pues ya lo instale pero no me deja instalar nada
<amarok_> ni abrir nada
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<mimecar> añade la salida de sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<atma111> una pregunta puedo actualizar mi ruby 1.8.7 a 1.9.1?
<mimecar> directamente no
<amarok_> otra puedo instalar compiez en ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> poder puedes
<mimecar> tendrás que configurar después unity
<atma111> mmm no seria mas facil borrar ruby y instalar ruby 1.9.1?
<mimecar> sin recurrir a repositorios externos, para un servidor no
<amarok_> como puedo tener un sonido enbolvente con efectos como si estuviera en windows
<mimecar> amarok_, arregla primero una cosa antes de saltar a otra
<amarok_> ya lo solucione el del wine jajaj era un error de confiwine
<mimecar> configwine está en los repositorios?
<amarok_> ami me salio cinfigurar wine y winetriks
<mimecar> estarás usando repositorios externos a ubuntu
<amarok_> algo asi
<amarok_> esque yo los baje de la pagina wine
<mimecar> "no e añadido repositorios", sí que lo estas haciendos
<mimecar> si usas repositorios externos dilo porque hay cosas que cambian
<amarok_> mira los repros que tengo son antiguos, tube la necesidad de conseguir los de la pagina oficial de wine
<amarok_> como puedo tener un sonido enbolvente con efectos como si estuviera en windows
<kurama10> ????
<kurama10> a ver una cosa antes que todo .. para que usar ubuntu si lo quiere hacer como windows
<mimecar> amarok_, vlc ya incluye ecualizador
<amarok_> pero digamos un ecualizador externo que se pueda hacer en cualquier reproductor como amarok
<mimecar> Amarok también tiene ecualizador
<kurama10> cada reproductor tiene su propio ecualizador inclusive el audacius
<amarok_> pero como saco el ecualizador en amarok la ultima vercion
<mimecar> lo tienes en los menús
<amarok_> a ya esque esta algo complicado mi ubuntu de trabajar, ya me avia acostumbrado al 8.04
<mimecar> no puedes usar ni el 8.04 ni el 10.04
<amarok_> ni el 9
<amarok_> ya trate con los siguientes 7.10, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 10.04, 11.10 y ni pude instalar la 13.10
<mimecar> mientras uses la 12.04 o superior..
<amarok_> pero mimecar al momento de instalar la vercion 13.10 de ubuntu no me dejo, que segun al momento de bajar el so se daño el sistema de arranque
<mimecar> ¿bajar el so?
<amarok_> si osea que cuando lo baje se daño el kernel
<mimecar> no es posible que al descargar un archivo te pase eso
<amarok_> pues me paso, solo con la vercion 12.10 me dejo instlar
<mimecar> descargar un archivo no es instalarlo
<amarok_> esque lo queme con power iso en bajo restriccion windows
<mimecar> por qué no has usado unetbootin?
<amarok_> no yo no treabajo con eso, yo trabajo desde particion 0 osea nueva
<mimecar> si tenías un equipo con windows, también podrías usar unetbootin
<amarok_> si lo baje pero como que mejor me dije a hacerlo desde 0 y asi continuar con mi proyecto universe total
<mimecar> tu mismo
<mimecar> si borras las herramientas necesarias para preparar las iso...
<kurama10> mmmm por que no usan multysystem asi en un usb sin necesidad de usar cds
<amarok_> para estoy estoy trabajando en un live cd creado por mi
<amarok_> kurama10, no estamos trabajando con dos sistemas, date cuenta que se esta trabajando con particiones y ubuntu instalado sobre creacion de un live cd
<mimecar> si tienes ubuntu puedes usar unetbootin para pasar la iso de la 13.10
<amarok_> pero mimecar aunque se haya dañado el sistema de arranque del instalador
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por 'sistema de arranque del instalador'?
<amarok_> parte del grub y de los dev
<mimecar> ahora tienes ubuntu en un usb / disco sí o no
<amarok_> tengo ubuntu en cd si e instalado tambien
<mimecar> entonces puedes descargar la iso de la 13.10 y pasarla a un usb con unetbootin
<amarok_> pero mi pregunta es ¿ que mas trae la vercion 13.10? ¿que no trae la 12?
<mimecar> programas más recientes de todo
<mimecar> todas las novedades de año y medio
<amarok_> peroi bueno yo se que ahorita estoy en la vercion casi ultima pero me acomplare a esta ya despues de aver trabajado con la hardy heron
<mimecar> casi última de hace año y medio
<amarok_> pero lo bueno es que todavia tiene soporte asta el 2017
 * Basque nas
<amarok_> nas basque
<Basque> saludos amarok_ y compañia
<amarok_> gracias
<amarok_> mimecar sabes como poner la barra de tareas donde estan todos los lanzadores en la parte inferior como el 8.04
<mimecar> no se si unity te permite hacer ese cambio
<mimecar> prueba con ubuntu tweak
<amarok_> ya y nada no me deja
<atma111> mimecar te cuento q ya funcionan los puertos :D
<atma111> era lo q usted dijo los puertos luego de pelear con el iptables lo logre
<mimecar> si no puedes cambiarlo usa otro dock
<mimecar> como cairo dock
<atma111> hay alguna manera de desinstalar ruby 1.8.7 para instalar 1.9.1
<mimecar> atma111, sin añadir repositorios externos no
<atma111> esque hay un script para la version 1.9.1 y en la 1.8.7 no me funciona
<atma111> una pregunta que hace esto
<atma111> apt-get install rbenv
<mimecar> instalar un paquete
<erAbuelo> Hasta mañana
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<SonikkuAmerica> o/
<amarok_> alguien sabe como monitorear la red
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿network-manager?
<nmid00> amarok_, monitorial ebn que sentido
<Oakenfold> Holaaaa
<amarok_> si para saber quien se esta tratando de colgar del modem y de tu pc
<atma111> una pregunta necesito tener instalado lamp server en mi ervidor ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-24
<amarok_> hola porque no puedo instalar algun programa de centro de software de ubuntu
<ivedci89> hola auxilio desde la ultima actualizacion no tengo sonido, me dice "salida para torpes"??? que es eso¿
<ivedci89> y mañana es navidad queria usar la pc para pasar musica
<SonikkuAmerica> ivedci89: ¿Qué sabor tiene Ud.?
<SonikkuAmerica> !sabores
<kubot> !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu y !Lubuntu son simplemente "sabores" de Ubuntu que vienen con KDE, Xfce y LXDE (respectivamente) instalados por defecto en lugar de GNOME. Otros sabores especializados de Ubuntu incluyen Ubuntu !Studio, y !Mythbuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> !sabores es <reply> !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu, !Lubuntu, y Ubuntu !GNOME son simplemente "sabores" de Ubuntu que vienen con KDE, Xfce, LXDE o GNOME (respectivamente) instalados por defecto, en lugar de Unity. Otros sabores especializados de Ubuntu incluyen Ubuntu !Studio, !Edubuntu y !Mythbuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> !sabores
<kubot> !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu y !Lubuntu son simplemente "sabores" de Ubuntu que vienen con KDE, Xfce y LXDE (respectivamente) instalados por defecto en lugar de GNOME. Otros sabores especializados de Ubuntu incluyen Ubuntu !Studio, y !Mythbuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> !sabores: !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu, !Lubuntu, y Ubuntu !GNOME son simplemente "sabores" de Ubuntu que vienen con KDE, Xfce, LXDE o GNOME (respectivamente) instalados por defecto, en lugar de Unity. Otros sabores especializados de Ubuntu incluyen Ubuntu !Studio, !Edubuntu y !Mythbuntu. --request
<kubot> Tu pedido fue puesto en cola para su revisión, ¡gracias! - ID del pedido 19
<SonikkuAmerica> !gnome
<kubot> Gnome es el entorno gráfico predeterminado de Ubuntu | Soporte en #ubuntu-es
<SonikkuAmerica> !gnome: GNOME era el ambiente de desktop por defecto hasta versión 10.10. Para instalar el GNOME Shell, escriba [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] en un !terminal. Para el !sabor de Ubuntu basado en GNOME, vea Ud. !ubuntu-gnome . --request
<kubot> Tu pedido fue puesto en cola para su revisión, ¡gracias! - ID del pedido 20
<SonikkuAmerica> !ubuntu-gnome: Ubuntu GNOME es un !sabor soportado de Ubuntu que tiene GNOME como ambiente de desktop en lugar de Unity. Se puede encontrar soporte de Ubuntu GNOME aquí en este canal para usadores españoles. Recursos adicionales (en inglés): http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ , http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage --request
<kubot> Tu pedido fue puesto en cola para su revisión, ¡gracias! - ID del pedido 21
<amarok_> hola acabo de bajar el juego dont_starve para linux pero me pide instalar steam pero no me deja que debo de hacer
<amarok_> nadie sabe sobre steam que me ayude
<Gus81> hola, una consulta. alguien sabe como puedo instalar una placa de red USB WiFi Linksys (cisco) AE2500 en Kubuntu 13.10? Linux no me la reconoce y en la página de Linksys no existe el driver para Linux.
<Gus81> De momento estoy conectado con windows...
<ubuntu> buenas
<ubuntu> hay alguien?
<ubuntu> tenia una duda
<Guest84264> queria saber como puedo cambiar mi ip desde ubuntu 12.10,mi ip es dinamica,por lo que deberia poder cambiarla al resetear el router,pero no se cambia,y en la terminal  lo he intentado todo pero el resultado es el mismo,no funciona
<amarok_> hola ya instale steam ahora tengo otro problema ayudenme con esto lightscribe
<Guest84264> amarok
<amarok_> lightscribe quien me ayuda a instalarlo porfas
<amarok_> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<amarok_> nadie que me quiera ayudar en mi problema}
<Guest84264> amaok
<Guest84264> que problema tienes
<amarok_> necesito instalar lightscribe para mi lectora
<Guest84264> que version de ubuntu
<Guest84264> usas
<SonikkuAmerica> amarok_: Gritando probablemente no le ayudará. :)
<amarok_> 12.04
<amarok_> lts
<Guest84264> que dices tu sonijju
<Guest84264> sunniku*
<Guest84264> te crees tu muy listo detras de ona pc xD
<Guest84264> una*
<amarok_> veo que nadie a trabajado con lightscribe
<successus> salud
<elgustavo8_> Buenos dias!!!!
<yori> :)
<talo> hi
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Viejo> Ei alguien por ahi me puede echar un cable para insatalar mathematica 9?
<^Machista^> tengo un PC con linux y un dispositivo movil con androide.
<^Machista^> tengo un dispositivo rooteado al que puedo accedeer atraves del siguiente comando, desde nautilus:   smb://10.0.0.2/
<^Machista^> quiero poder accesar el dispositivo desde una terminal linux ¿como lo hago?
<amarok_> hola buenos dias necesito ayuda
<amarok_> lightscribe
<amarok_> o de algu  grabador de etiquetas
<amarok_> quien sabe de algun programa que grabe etiquetas en cd
<^Machista^> nero
<^Machista^> you need one cd/dvd labeling,  one device cd/dvd recorder and labeling ... and nero.
<amarok_> machista por fas en español estas en un canal en español ok
<GridCube> amarok_, cdlabelgen
<Shockwave> Buenos días terrícolas!
<Shockwave> alguen  ha podido sincronizar ipod de 5G en ubuntu 12 o 13 =???
<Shockwave> x lo menos meter música y videos
<GridCube> !ipod
<kubot> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Shockwave> alli se refieren más al ipda pero es lo mismo para el ipod=??
<Shockwave> GridCube:  lo has probado
<GridCube> en mi vida vi una ves un ipod
<GridCube> lo tenia una señora en el colectivo
<amarok_> prueba con el rythbox
<GridCube> me causo gracia
<GridCube> obviamente se hacia la cheta con el ipod porque quien en su sano juicio compraria uno si no es por look
<Shockwave> GridCube:  jajajaj en serio! está cool, tiene buen sonido excelente d verdad vale la pena
<GridCube> si te parace todo bien
<Shockwave> GridCube:  ya probé con varios pero nisiquiera acepta copy paste o trasnferir
<GridCube> Shockwave, como dijo amarok_ proba usando rhytmbox
<Shockwave> ya
<Shockwave> !
<Shockwave> rhytm... ese mismo es el q no dej copia la música
<Shockwave> x lo menos
<Shockwave> nada
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> tocara leer en internet Shockwave
<GridCube> http://libertadzero.wordpress.com/2010/01/02/gestionar-ipod-en-rhythmbox/
<Shockwave> GridCube:  esta estraño!
<Shockwave> ni importarn copiar y menos transferir
<Shockwave> el ipod est debloqueado
<GridCube> ni idea
<Shockwave> dale gracias!
<Shockwave> y roseta stone hs probado
<Shockwave> ==''
<Shockwave> en el ubuntu 10 andaba d maravilla!
<amarok_> Gridcube:  al momento de iniciar el rythmbox lo tienes que sincronisar con el para que te deje hacer la transferencia
<GridCube> amarok_, no me digas a mi
<amarok_> sorry es para Shockwave
<Shockwave> amaro
<Shockwave> ese es el último cartucho
<Shockwave> última esperanza
<Shockwave> como dicen en daitona!
<Shockwave> última vuelta! jajajaja
<Shockwave> haber
<Shockwave> ya t digo
<GridCube> haber =/= a ver
<amarok_> shockwave pero primero conecta el ipod y despues abres rythmbox y te dara la opcion
<Shockwave> si!
<Shockwave> ya lo hice
<Shockwave> amarok_:  como q avance en el problema
<Shockwave> Rhythmbox requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder
<GridCube> :/
<Shockwave> amarok_:  debo instalar un MPEG-1 Layer 3
<Shockwave> =?
<amarok_> shockwave asi es de los repros que ahi yo tengo amarok muy bueno que trae esas lib
<Shockwave> amarok_: no quiere instalarme
<Shockwave> ubuntu software center
<Shockwave> no sé xq
<GridCube> Shockwave, simplemente instala rhythmbox y tiene que autoinstalar todas las dependencias
<amarok_> de nuevo aslo y veras que si se puede
<Shockwave> dejam hacerlo!
<amarok_> ahora  quien me dijo que instalara cdlabelgen
<Shockwave> amarok_:  estoy actualizando
<Shockwave> este internet d la tierra da sueño
<Shockwave> 9 MB
<GridCube> amarok_, apt-cache lo lista como un generador de etiquetas
<amarok_> gridcube ya instale las dos dependencias cdlabelgen pero al quererlo iniciar no me sale nada
<GridCube> ni idea
<Shockwave> de q hablan=?
<GridCube> lanzalo desde una terminal y fijate que dice
<GridCube> igual amarok_ podes usar gimp
<Shockwave> ok!
<Shockwave> usen gimp
<Shockwave> es bueno!
<GridCube> amarok_, cuando vas a crear un nuevo documento en gimp te da la plantilla de cd
<GridCube> amarok_, despues usas la herramienta de seleccion de circulo y seleccionas poniendo cada una de las esquinas del selector de circulo en las esquinas y te queda el circulo de la etiqueta
<amarok_> segun ya la hice pero como la quemo en el cd
<GridCube> con una impresora de etiquetas
<GridCube> pones "imprimir" pones el cd en la impresora e imprime
<amarok_> nooo a lo que yo me refiero quemarlo con el lightscribe ya que yo no uso impresora para etiquetar mis dvds
<GridCube> no entiendo
<mimecar> no se si podrás hacerlo en ubuntu
<amarok_> siii osea que yo necesito ayuda para instalar un programa para el quemado de caratulas del dvd
<mimecar> ya has encontrado un programa en ubuntu que te hace eso?
<amarok_> nada aun sigo buscando, ya que bale lightscribe desde la pagina oficial para hacerlo y no me deja, tambien instale el cdlabelgen y su lib pero al buscarlo en el kernel no lo encuentro
<mimecar> si no pones los errores que te da, sigue buscando
<amarok_> generates front cards and tray cards for CDs and DVDs este fue elq ue instale pero no se como abrirlo
<amarok_> yas que estoy un poco occidado en linux
<Shockwave> amarok_: no pude instalar amarok
<mimecar> amarok_: esa aplicación es para ubuntu?
<amarok_> shockwave bajalo de nuevo te dejara porque asi me pasa ami, o bajatelo desde la pagina oficial de amarok
<amarok_> si
<amarok_> mimecar es la aplicacion para ubuntu
<mimecar> en la descripción no dice que pueda hacer etiquetas sobre el propio cd
<Shockwave> ok!
<Shockwave> estaba en terminal
<Shockwave> apt-get install amarok
<Shockwave> add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<amarok_> esactamente shockwave
<amarok_> mira mimecar
<amarok_> cdlabelgen was designed to simplify the process of
<amarok_>  generating labels for CDs and DVDs. It originated as a program
<amarok_> to allow auto generation of front cards and tray cards for CDs
<amarok_> burned via an automated mechanism (specifically for archiving
<amarok_> data), but has now become popular for labelling CD
<mimecar> la próxima vez no pegues tanto texto
<amarok_> mimecar estas
<amarok_> ya resolvi mi priblema en el lightscrible siguiendo unas instrucciones a modo super usuario
<atma111> una pregunta tengo un server ubuntu squid3 ya me fuinciona todo el itnernet los juego pero porque no funciona ebay hotmail latinmail y varias paginas de correo ?
<atma111> me sale ¡Vaya! Google Chrome no ha podido establecer conexión con la página www.latinmail.com.
<amarok_> atmiii tienes que configurar chome con tu servidor para que te pueda funcionar bien el internet, e interactuar con thunderbyd y los diversos clientes de servicio
<m4v> probablemente tengas que poner en el chorme la dirección del proxy
<amarok_> asi es
<m4v> amarok_: igual, puedo preguntar para que tienes un squid? Si no tienes como 10 computadoras en red no se justifica poner un proxy
<atma111> esq solo tengo 1mb de velocidad
<amarok_> atmiii yo tengo 10mb de velocidad y aun asi tengo compartida con mi servidor que hice y no necesite de squid
<atma111> esque con squid y unas cosas mas guardo el cache de los videos
<amarok_> m4v: se justifica si tiene mas de 15 computadoras trabajar con un proxy, pero en este caso si solo tiene 2 o 3 computadoras no tendria caso utilizar un squid si no que ya lo tendria que trabajar con el ethercap
<atma111> y las actualizaciones de los juego q son un dolor de cabeza
<m4v> para navegar un mega sobra, pero cuantas pcs? el proxy te ahorra ancho de banda  solo si tenes muchas computadoras pidiendo el mismo contenido, te puede hacer hacer incluso la conexión más lenta si el servidor no tiene mucha ram o cpu.
<atma111> pesan entre 100 a 500mb y con el squid lo carga a su cache para luego las demas no usen el itnernet
<atma111> eso me ayuda mucho
<m4v> para las actualizaciones de ubuntu puedes usar algo como apt-cache, que es más simple.
<amarok_> atma111 pero aun asi teniendo te dire que aunque tengas instalado squid tu coneccion de red se redusira asta un 90% o asta el 98 dejandote con un ancho de banda de 100kbp/s
<m4v> apt-cache-ng creo que se llama el paquete
<amarok_> yo en mi caso utilizo ethercap que es mas simple que el squid
<atma111> y agarra el cache de youtube ?
<atma111> para ser onesto tengo 9 años y me gusta la computadora no puedo estudiar sistemas ni nada por ahora mas q en manuales
<atma111> y tutoriales lei uno que decia haciendo un servidor proxy ahorras el 90% de tu conexion
<atma111> me puce a buscar en la red de todo hasta q encontre squid con unos scripts mas los hice y vi como en las demas pc's carga tan rapido los videos
<atma111> las cosas de facebook los juegos las actualizaciones
<atma111> me sorprendi pero si esta mal tener squid para 10 pcs que me recomendarian para poder leer y haci instalar tengo una pc q no usaba es celeron de 2gb ram 80gb hdd 3mhz cpu
<m4v> ahorrar 90% de tu conexion... si no te dicen de donde sacan ese 90% ese tutorial esta mintiendo alevosamente.
<m4v> onda que por cada 10mb que bajas, solo 1 mb es nuevo.
<m4v> imposible.
<atma111> o.O en ubuntu-es hay mucha gente experta y buena :) me ayudaron mucho en este canal pero nunca pregunte q me recomendaria para mi red de 10 pcs
<atma111> con lo que hice me siento tan feliz :) mis amigos q siempre ven el mismo video xD una y otra vez se sorprenden tienes una conexion genial me dicen xD yo me siento feliz
<atma111> porfa umilde mente les pido un consejo para mi red de 10 pcs para que ande mejor y yo pueda seguir aprendiendo
<luigii_> hola :)
<m4v> bueno, haz lo que más prefieras. Yo en mis primeros días de linux me puse un proxy para mis 3 pcs, y fue más dolor de cabeza que beneficios. Solo te digo que un proxy no es la maravilla que te pensas que es. Si fuera cierto lo de ahorrar un 90% los ISP estarían pidiendo que todos sus usuarios se instalen uno.
<atma111> okey
<atma111> etonces que recomendaria lo dejo predeterminado como los de mi servicio adsl lo conecto al dlink y dejo q el dlink aga eltrabajo
<m4v> lo que si tengo es apt-cache, que es como un proxy pero para las actualizaciones de ubuntu solamente.
<luigii_> hola alguien utiliza plex media server?
<m4v> que es más simple y al menos no me quedo sin internet si toco algo.
<atma111> mmm apt-cache
<atma111> pero mis 10 pcs tienen windows7
<m4v> entonces no.
<atma111> muchas gracias seguire viendo q hacer
<m4v> atma111: y youtube hace cosas raras con el cacheo, no se si squid anda bien con eso. Recuerdo que había que hacer unos configs especiales para que ande con youtube.
<atma111> si lo hice
<atma111> en un principio no funciono luego inplemetando muchas cosas lo logre videos en hd
<atma111> carga en menos de 1 minuto y eso que son de 30 minutos
<atma111> claro siempre y cuando otra pc ya lo aya visto :)
<ese> luigii_, cual es tu video?
<ese> atma111, donde esta su video?
<luigii_> ese: mi video ? como
<atma111> ??
<ese> luigii_, tu no
<ese> <atma111> con lo que hice me siento tan feliz :) mis amigos q siempre ven el mismo video xD una y otra vez se sorprenden tienes una conexion genial me dicen xD yo me siento feliz
<atma111> ahh lo hice con squid cachea todos los videos vistos en youtube y en mi red carga tan rapido
<luigii_> ese: jaja
<ese> pero osea youtube o local?
<atma111> mira yo veio un link de youtube un video y otro usuario de mi red ve el mismo link el mismo video entoces lo carga rapido de mi servidor q ya lo guardo
<atma111> pero solo si es el mismo link
<ese> no sabia que eso existia
<ese> como le hiciste?
<atma111> con squid y storeurl.lp
<atma111> perdon pl
<ese> dejame googlear eso
<atma111> pero casi todos no funcionan porq el material es antiguo asi que tienes q modificar varias cositas
<atma111> lo que me anda mal es no funciona ebabay hotmail latinmail alliexpress foros
<atma111> pero no me manda el error del proxy cuando esta restringido sino google me manda un msg
<atma111> ¡Vaya! Google Chrome no ha podido establecer conexión con la página www.hotmail.com.
<ese> esque aparte hotmail ya no existe y latinmail nadie lo usa, a menos que usted se meta por latinchat.com, oyes amigo que realmente trtas de hacer?
<ese> y... aparte http://video-srv.youtube.com.SQUIDINTERNAL/"  no existe
<ese> ni http://video-srv.youtube.com
<ese> atma111, y mi pregunta es... que quieres hacer?
<AtMa-111> lo siento :D reinicie mi server para ver si era lo q estaba mal
<AtMa-111> y efectivamente ya funciona todo
<AtMa-111> :D hotmail ebay
<AtMa-111> >.<
<AtMa-111> una pregunta veo en varios lugares q tienen un comando para ver el uso de trafico de cada tarjeta de red ?
<AtMa-111> alguien sabe q comando es
<amarok_> yo para eso utilizo ethercap
<AtMa-111> ohh eso se puede instalar usando apt-get?
<amarok_> alguien sabe como poner y trabajar con un ipv6
<ese> fuck that bradford
<amarok_> se acuerdan que no podia ejecutar aplicaciones pues ya pude con wine
<AtMa-111> como se reinicia iptables ?
<amarok_> sudo ufw enable
<amarok_> sudo ufw reload
<AtMa-111> gracias+
<erAbuelo> feliz noche a todos, ciao
<amarok_> alguien sabe de algun programa para ver peliculas en HD
<atma111> una pregunta en el squid que hace este comando ?  ""cache_dir aufs /cache-1 50000 16 256""
<amarok_> alguien sabe como configurar audio realteck en ubuntu
<atma111> amarok_ tu audio es integrado ?
<^Machista^> el programa se llama ir al cinema ... y hasta las ves en 3D
<amarok_> atma111 si asi es  es integrado realtek
<amarok_> Machista el cinema no me reproduce HD solo normal
<atma111> xD amarok_ que tarjeta madre
<atma111> xD amarok_ que tarjeta madre tienes ?
<amarok_> una gygabite 41m dual core a 4gb de RAM
<atma111> ga-g41mt?
<amarok_> asi es es una de esas
<atma111> justo la q yo tenia xD amarok_
<amarok_> es la cual tengo :P
<atma111> mmmm
<atma111> creo q este era el link que use para solu el problema xD
<atma111> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<amarok_> con la que esta trabajando mi ubuntu y mi servidor es una gybabite g 31m
<amarok_> ya lo hice y nada
<amarok_> esque mi ubuntu es la vercion 12.04lts
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-25
<successus> salud
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> ciao
<rogk> hola
<rogk> creía que los hispanohablantes son habladores ;-)
<rogk> vale, intentaré otra vez más tarde
<rogk> acabo de instalar Ubuntu
<rogk> Que tengáis un buen día!
<rogk> por cierto, Linus Torvalds es mi compatriota ;-)
<rogk> chao
<successus> salud
<SonikkuAmerica> ¡Feliz Navidad!
 * Basque nas
<tonis81> hellooo
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<amarok_> cheat
<amarok_> #admin
<amarokin> bu
<amarokin> bu
<amarokin> bu
<amarokin> bu
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-26
<successus> salud
<amarok_> salod
<SonikkuAmerica> salãd
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<amarok_> Buenos dias alguien sabe movel el lanzador de ubuntu en la parte inferior
<kurama10> el alzador?
<kurama10> lanzador
<kurama10> ?
<amarok_> si kurama el lanzador que viene en ubuntu 12.04lts o que vercion de ubuntu tu tienes
<kurama10> yo uso linux mint que est abasado en ubuntu
<kurama10> en vez de usar unity usa gnamo shell alias cinnamon
<kurama10> amarok_: http://www.linuxmint.com/
<amarok_> ya lo estoy solicionando no te preocupes
<shcokwave> Buenos días terrícolas!
<shcokwave> se puede instalar software de mac ejm: itunes, iwok, iphoto en ubuntu 13=??
<shcokwave> asi como videos online y  entrenamientos gratuitos!
<shcokwave> asi como videos online y  entrenamientos gratuitos!
<shcokwave> he buscado y no encuentro
<shcokwave> todo es con pago!
<shcokwave> agradezco la información!
<amarok_> no nada
<amarok_> los distros solo trabajan como itunes con windows e mac, pero nunca encontraras una distro gratis de mac para linuxz
<amarok_> ubuntu
<shcokwave> :(  q lástima!
<shcokwave> es muy mala noticia para los decepticons
<shcokwave> nos urge usar iphoto, itunes
<shcokwave> iworks
<shcokwave> lástima! q malo :(
<shcokwave> amarok_: gracias x la info!
<amarok_> a todos nos urge por eso  es de que no ahi y nos tenemos que aguantar
<shcokwave> amarok_: sabrás de algún web en donde pueda tener cursos gratis de asterisk
<amarok_> ahora alguien a trabajado con las tty
<kurama10> shcokwave: pero pues hay buenos programas para linux
<kurama10> que sustituyen a los de mac
<shcokwave> kurama10: bueno! era para mi jefe
<kurama10> jejeje
<shcokwave> tendrá q ver como consigue una mac pro
<shcokwave> kurama10: pero necesito sincronizar mi ipod nano 5G
<shcokwave> no he podido
<kurama10> shcokwave: si se puede
<kurama10> mi ex mujer pudo con mi linux mint que no puedas jejeje
<shcokwave> en ubuntu 13.10 de 64bits=?
<kurama10> :p
<shcokwave> kurama10:  cómo hago eso=?
<kurama10> http://www.somoslibres.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=4146
<amarok_> karuma sabes trabajar las tty
<kurama10> por cierto itunes trabaja usando wine que es para usar programas de windows en linux
<kurama10> amarok_: que necesitas
<shcokwave> kurama10: wine me decepciona  con cada actualizaciónq hace
<shcokwave> para cangrejo, dan 2 pasos adelante y 4 hacia atrás
<kurama10> shcokwave: puedes probar crossover que es el wine vitaminado
<shcokwave> kurama10:  no sabia esa
<shcokwave> dejame instalarlo
<kurama10> es de paga es baroto pero tiene mejor soporte
<amarok_> kurama10: necesito trabajar con resolucion ya que al momenro de reiniciar me da una resolucion de 2024*1024 de rsolucion y mi monitor apenas alcansa los 1280*768 megapixeles
<kurama10> shcokwave:  http://www.codeweavers.com/store/#cxlinux
<shcokwave> kurama10: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! mala, mala, de ago si d a mala tengo mi pc
<shcokwave> de pago q va!,
<kurama10> es barato 40usd
<kurama10> no es mucho
<shcokwave> primero descubren como usar velocidad d la luz a q Yo pagué x un software
<kurama10> ahi puedes correr hasta call of duty
<shcokwave> kurama10:  gracias pero no!,
<kurama10> jejejej
<kurama10> prueb ala version de wine a mi no me ha fallado
<shcokwave> q mal! lástia , me emocioné x unos segundos
<shcokwave> wine no me funciona
<shcokwave> no corre nada y si lo hace dice error y miles d errores
<kurama10> shcokwave: lo que quedaria es que le metas codigo al wine
<kurama10> amarok_: entonces es con el modo grafico o al usar las terminales
<kurama10> ???
<kurama10> amarok_: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/14751667/Cambiar-resolucion-de-consola-TTY-en-Ubuntu-12-04-LTS.html
<kurama10> google es su amigo
<amarok_> }kurama10: lo quiero ahcer modo terminales osea configurado bien
<kurama10> por eso ahi te dice
<kurama10> el cambio es en el grub
<kurama10> dale una leida
<amarok_> kurama10 ya hice ese procedimiento y nada
<kurama10> mmmm esta raro
<amarok_> ni modo lo tendre que hacer a la antigua como lo hice con ubuntu 8.04 lts
<amarok_> alguien sabe como configuirar bien el compiez en 12.04
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por configurar bien?
 * Basque nas
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-27
<allan1097> Hola
<successus> salud
<SonikkuAmerica> o/
<successus> o/
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Qué se traiga a Ud.?
<successus> perdone no le entiendo
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh wow... no lo dije
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Qué *le trae?
<successus> ammmm
<successus> el amanecer
<successus> aunque aun queda un rato :P
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Tiene pregunta de soporte? Tenemos canal -cafe por offtopic
<successus> a no
<successus> me va todo bien
<successus> :P
<successus> el unico problema es con el driver de amd pero es cosa de amd, ya está reportado
<successus> muchas gracias :)
<successus> cual es el canal off topic?
<successus> si está en el topic :P
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<ghore> no se mucho de chats pero ¿no se supone que se habla en estos sitios?
<successus> salud
<GridCube> dinero
<successus> alguien como desactivar la suspension del portatil al cerrar la pantalla en xubuntu?
<successus> si lo cambio en el power manager no me hace caso
<successus> :S
<GridCube> es un bug conocido
<GridCube> estas en 13.10 no?
<successus> sip
<GridCube> successus, http://askubuntu.com/questions/362667/xubuntu-13-10-disabling-suspend-on-lid-being-closed
<successus> gracias
<successus> ale ya documente el proceso
<successus> reinicio a ver que tal :P
<successus> ole! :D
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<nikcsareb> Hola, alguien me puede indicar por qué solo tengo salida de video por HDMI ?
<mimecar> tendrás que dar más detalles
<nikcsareb> Intel HD 4600 en 13.10
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<nikcsareb> Con un live usb
<nikcsareb> no, está prácticamente inusable
<mimecar> deja espacio permanente en el usb y pon las actualizaciones
<nikcsareb> va ha ser un reto. Tampoco funciona el interruptor wifi, ni el touchpal
<mimecar> ¿es un portatil o una torre?
<nikcsareb> es un portátil al que la pantalla está completamente a negro. Pocas veces he visto algo así
<mimecar> ¿te salen los mensajes del arranque antes de iniciar ubuntu?
<kurama10> que te dicen los log
<kurama10> ?
<nikcsareb> no
<nikcsareb> es salir de grub y a negro
<mimecar> busca si tu portatil tiene incompatibilidades con ubuntu
<nikcsareb> En Failsafe si se enciende
<kurama10> nikcsareb: que maquina es ?
<nikcsareb> aish. creo que he de poner acpi_backlight=vendor al arrancar
<kurama10> por que mi bola de cristal no esta en horario de servicio
<kurama10> :p
<nikcsareb> Es un HP Split x2 con la variante i5
<mimecar> crees o has encontrado un problema similar en la red?
<nikcsareb> y hd4600
<nikcsareb> no, simplemente que el interruptor no es "físico" es una combinación fn +f12
<nikcsareb> y el wifi en if config me aparece como ethernet
<nikcsareb> ralink 32xx
<mimecar> conecta un cable de red y pon todas las actualizaciones
<erAbuelo> re
<nikcsareb> No hay ningun ethernet en el equipo, de hecho, no tiene puerto ethernet
<mimecar> no será un equipo que viene inicialmente con android verdad?
<nikcsareb> no, viene con Windows
<nikcsareb> tiene secure boot desactivado
<mimecar> si no tienes Wifi
<mimecar> ni encuentras incompatibilidades con Ubuntu, tendrás que usar otra distribución
<nikcsareb> le pasa lo mismo con Fedora, Suse, Debian
<nikcsareb> menos Slackware
<nikcsareb> hay que añadir unas líneas a grub
<nikcsareb> En ubuntu forums solo hay un post sobre este equipo xd xd
<nikcsareb> vaya se me olvido que grub usa la distribución de teclado americana
<nikcsareb> vaya ahora un kernel panic
<mimecar> con la modificación que has hecho en el grub?
<nikcsareb> no existe acpi_osi=Linux
<nikcsareb> vamos a intentarlo de nuevo
<mimecar> ¿de donde has sacado ese texto?
<nikcsareb> lo he visto creo que en ubuntu forums
<nikcsareb> fallo al manejar HD 4600
<nikcsareb> Okay
<nikcsareb> ya ha funcionado
<nikcsareb> el led del wifi no cambia de color pero funciona
<nikcsareb> las teclas fn no funcionan
<erAbuelo> suele pasar
<nikcsareb> vale
<nikcsareb> está al revés
<nikcsareb> no hay que presionar el botón fn
<nikcsareb> pero si quiero ayuda, he de hacer Fn+F1
<mimecar> eso no es bueno
<mimecar> demasiadas cosas dependen de las teclas de función
<nikcsareb> en windows es lo mismo
<mimecar> en windows te van al contrario las teclas de función?
<nikcsareb> los últimos hp les pasa según he visto
<nikcsareb> si
<nikcsareb> parece que habrán considerado que es más lógico, en fin
<nikcsareb> o algo relacionado con la experiencia de usuario medio que usa pocos atajos
<Mix> hola
<Mix> buenas
<Mix> se;ores
<Mix> ayuda con ubuntu 13.10
<Mix> tengo una tanda d errores cuando hago update
<Mix> y no me deja abrir varios programas
<mimecar> pon la salida de sudo apt-get update en pastebin
<nikcsareb> vale
<mimecar> nikcsareb, no es para ti
<nikcsareb> Xorg.0.log dice que (ii) No input driver specified, ignoring this device
<nikcsareb> ignora el touchpad
<nikcsareb> Ya, xd
<nikcsareb> ja ja ja
<nikcsareb> el brillo mínimo apaga la pantalla xd
<nikcsareb> un detalle
<nikcsareb> si quiero instalar una distro en el disco secundario. Donde pongo el arranque?
<nikcsareb> en el maestro o en el esclavo
<chaosnet> en el maestro, el que defina la bios como disco principal
<mimecar> en el que arranque por defecto
<chaosnet> sda, normalmente
<chaosnet> grub se encargará de redirigir a otros arranques
<nikcsareb> pero yo podría decir a la bios que el arranque lo busque en el secundario ¿no?
<chaosnet> ssi claro
<chaosnet> pero si vas a tener que ejecutar el otro disco es mas costoso cambiar la preferencia desde la bios que dejar al grub
<nikcsareb> si, como el ordenador es desmontable y no siempre lleva el secundario pues preguntaba...
<nikcsareb> nada, solucionado
<chaosnet> ok
<nikcsareb> la cuestión ahora es averiguar por qué el touchpad deja de funcionar. Lo que he encontrado se refiere a la versión 12.04
<nikcsareb> porque en el log ignora el driver del micrófono stereo y la pantalla táctil pero funcionan ambos
<nikcsareb> en Xorg.0.log
<nikcsareb> lol
<nikcsareb> grub está en el primario
<nikcsareb> y se lo ha saltado
<nikcsareb> ja ja ja ja ja
<chaosnet> y has elegido instalar el cargador de arranque en sdb?
<chaosnet> hum
<nikcsareb> eso lo que me extraña
<nikcsareb> vale
<nikcsareb> UEFI ha puesto grub como segunda opción :facepalm:
<alejo_> hola a alguien le ha pasado que al tener una carpeta cifrada en cryptkeeper 0.9.5 en ubuntu 13.04 y al pasarla a ubuntu 10.04 con cryptkepeer 0.9.4 ya no se puede abrir marca error de contraseña aunque este correcta
<erAbuelo> ta luego
<Mix> hola
<Mix> tengo problemas para abrir varios programs
<Mix> actualice mi ubuntu 13.10   d   64 bits
<Mix> y envía error
<Mix> ya hice update  upgrade y  dist-upgrade
<Mix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6646902/
<Mix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6646906/
<Mix> me podran ayudar!  le ha pasado esto a ustedes=?
<mimecar> desactiva los repositorios ppa que fallan
<Mix> cómo diablos hago eso=?
<mimecar> usa el centro de software
<Mix> ubuntu sof center
<Mix> mimecar: como hago eso='
<mimecar> en los menús tienes que tener una opción para configurar los repositorios
<mimecar> si no te sale, tendrás que eliminarlos usando la consola
<mimecar> y el comando opuesto a ppa-add
<mimecar> tienes repositorios que no funcionan y un repositorio que no has importado la firma
<mimecar> para que tienes un repositorio de opensuse?
<Mix> mimecar:  no  entiendo!
<Mix> tendré q formatear esto!.
<mimecar> W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org  Release: The fol....
<mimecar> tendrás que arreglarlo
<mimecar> para que has añadido un repositorio de otra distribución?
<Mix> ahhh ni idea!
<Mix> jajajaja, no sabía q habia instalado algo mal
<Mix> y esa web es para q=??
<mimecar> es un repositorio de otra distribución
<mimecar> y lo has añadido tu
<Mix> ni idea!
<Mix> no hay un cod de reparar eso
<Mix> ejm:  apt-get repair ubuntu 13
<Mix> q s yo!
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=eliminar+repositorio+ppa
<mimecar> empieza a leer y con eso quita los dos repositorios que están caídos
<Mix> veré como hago eso!
<Mix> si daño esto
<Mix> tendré q instalar d nuevo
<mimecar> no hace falte que reinstales
<mimecar> perderás el tiempo
<Mix> es q no sé
<Mix> es + fácil volar esto!
<mimecar> ya te he dicho por donde puedes empezar
<mimecar> como quieras
<mimecar> pero te volverá a pasar lo mismo en un futuro
<Mix> pero q ppa
<Mix> serían
<Mix> no tengo idea
<Mix> tengo muchas cosas instaladas
<mimecar> los PPA son repositorios externos a ubuntu que pueden dar problemas
<mimecar> y el de opensuse no deberías ni tenerlo puesto
<mimecar> entiendes los comandos que usas en las guías o los pones directamente?
<Mix> opensuse
<Mix> =??
<Mix> pero como busco los d opensuse
<mimecar> W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:....
<mimecar> quita primero los que te pone 'Fail' con la documentación que te he pasado
<Mix> esa web para q es
<Mix> no l entiendo
<mimecar> la de opensuse?
<Mix> una web q enviast
<Mix> eclicleo y salen + carpetas
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=eliminar+repositorio+ppa
<mimecar> primer enlace y lee como se quita un repositorio PPA
<mimecar>  W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org ... es el repositorio de otra distribución que has añadido
<Mix> ejor vuelo esta mierda
<Mix> no entiendo!
<Mix> y empiezo d  0
<mimecar> sabes lo que es una distribución de linux?
<mimecar> te volverá a pasar de nuevo
<chaosnet> ...
<chaosnet> no se si he entendido de que iba esto pero hay un ppa de suse?
<chaosnet> hum
<mimecar> chaosnet, correcto
<mimecar> puedo decirle los comandos para arreglarlo
<mimecar> pero si no aprender a leer lo que hace, no sirve de nada
<chaosnet> eliminar el repo??
<chaosnet> joder...
<chaosnet> a quien se le ocurre...
<chaosnet> XD
<successus> salud
<chaosnet> una pregunta, a ver si algun= me evita volverme loco a buscar
<chaosnet> para obtener una ip mask en este irc?
<mimecar> la tienes que pedir en el canal inglés #freenode
<chaosnet> ok
<chaosnet> gracias
<mimecar> es obligatorio registrar el nick anges
<mimecar> antes
<chaosnet> eso lo tengo
<ivedci89> hola, tengo un problema con el audio, en ubuntu 13.10, al cual le he instalado tambien el xubuntu-desktop ... y no tiene icono de volumen funcional...
<ivedci89> hola hola, tengo un problema con el audio, en ubuntu 13.10, al cual le he instalado tambien el xubuntu-desktop ... y no tiene icono de volumen funcional... o sea, al clickear en el area de notificcion volumen no aparece nada mas que una pequeña linea como intento de menu, pero sin letrero de ningun tipo
<successus> sip
<successus> un sec
<successus> http://911-ubuntu.weebly.com/4/post/2013/11/despus-de-instalar-ubuntu-804-desde-cd-o-dvd-seguimos2.html
<successus> en esa web pone como solucionarlo
<successus> mas abajo
<successus> en verde
<ivedci89> GRACIAS estare leyendo
<ivedci89> perfecto, en teoria lo he solucionado... supongo que debere reiniciar el sistema..
<ivedci89> velvo en 3-4 minutos
<ivedci89> successus:
<ivedci89> grcias
<successus> nada :)
<ivedci891> hi
<ivedci89> successus:
<successus> o/
<ivedci89> se ha solucionado el indicador Gracias
<successus> de nada ;)
<ivedci89> creo que es un asunto que se merecia subirlo, más funcional  successus imposible... :D  http://youtu.be/Lzlxq6HLpew
<successus> :P
<successus> muy buena esa
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<metallic> adiós
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-28
<successus> salud
<successus> salud
<successus> Exio4, he perdido 7horas de mi vida intentando hacer que esto funcione, y acabo de ver que las amd 3XXXX y 42XX no soportan openCL.... por lo tanto no puedo minar con esta grafica xD
<Apellizcos> hola a todos. alguien me puede decir como aplicar un parche en kdelibs
<mimecar> en el parche debes tener las instrucciones
<mimecar> vas a compilar algún programa que use kdelibs?
<Apellizcos> es un parche para kdeconnect
<Apellizcos> tengo el parche y el codigo fuente de la aplicacion pero no se donde colocarlo
<Apellizcos> las instrucciones no las encuentro
<Apellizcos> no entiendo esas instrucciones
<mimecar> lo primero, el parche es para esa versión concreta del código?
<Apellizcos> si
<mimecar> pon el enlace a la Web que contiene el parche
<Apellizcos> voy
<Apellizcos> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8820360/solid-backend.patch
<mimecar> eso no sirve de mucho
<mimecar> es un parche que ha creado un usuario?
<Apellizcos> creo que no, es por el mismo creador de hecho esa essu pagina
<mimecar> http://andalinux.wordpress.com/2009/08/24/crear-y-aplicar-parches-patches-en-linux/
<Apellizcos> ok voy a mirar
<Apellizcos> No lo consigo me da algunos errores de todas formas muchas gracias mimecar
<mimecar> esa es la forma de aplicar un parche
<mimecar> lo único es que tienes que respetar la versión de código y del parche
<Apellizcos> pero me pide la ruta del archivo a modificar y ese no se donde esta
<mimecar> tendrás que ver lo que pone dentro del parche para aplicarlo
<Apellizcos> gracias pero creo que esto no es para mi
<mimecar> no tienes la aplicación en los repositorios?
<Apellizcos> creo que no
<Apellizcos> tengo el enlace git clone
<Shockwave> Buenos días terrícolas!!!
<Shockwave> sale un error para aplicar una tecla de wuindouxx y ejecute en ubuntu
<Shockwave> uso entorno xcfe y está como desactivada
<Shockwave> no me deja activarla ni siendo root
<Shockwave> xcfe admite esa tecla q vene x default  wuindoux
<Shockwave> =?
<successus> si
<successus> "windows"+ t por ejemplo te abre el terminal
<Shockwave> successus: si se puede! entonces el error es mio !
<successus> no se que quieres hacer exactamente
<Shockwave> successus:  la tecla está como q ni existiera!
<successus> pero la tecla la puedes combinar con otras y va
<successus> :/
<successus> a mi me va
<Shockwave> nada d eso hace!.
<successus> la acabo de probar ahora
<successus> xD
<Shockwave> uso ubuntu pero entorno de xcfe
<Shockwave> es + liviano!
<mimecar> successus, si usas menos el ENTER no activarás la protección del canal
<successus> gracias :)
<successus> pues que eso
<mimecar> aunque salgas del canal da lo mismo, va por IP
<successus> si pulsas esa tecla y a la vez la T
<successus> abre el terminal
<successus> al menos en xubuntu
<successus> pero el ban a que se debe?
<successus> :S
<mimecar> a escribir muchas líneas en poco tiempo
<successus> ammmmm sorry
<erAbuelo> hola
<ramrebol> Hola. Estoy tratando de configurar mi webcam para usar skype. Con camorama mi webcam funciona como corresponde, pero con skype sale un cuadro negro. Alguien sabe como arreglar esto?
<mimecar> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce tu webcam pero cheese si, quizás ayude si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « D_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto. Si deseas ejecutar varias instancias de Skype al mismo tiempo, ejecuta « echo USER PASSWORD | skype --pipelogin »
<ramrebol> se ve ruido nada mas. Acabo de verificar si el chat de gmail funciona y si funciona :)  mejor me quedare con ese (skype nunca me ha caido bien de todos modos :) )
<ramrebol> gracias kubot
<ramrebol> kubot: cheese ni siquiera arranca (por eso instale camorama).
<kubot> ramrebol: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<ramrebol> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce tu webcam pero cheese si, quizás ayude si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « D_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto. Si deseas ejecutar varias instancias de Skype al mismo tiempo, ejecuta « echo USER PASSWORD | skype --pipelogin »
<ramrebol> gracias mimecar :)
<mimecar> estas usando un skype actualizado no?
<ramrebol> mimecar: el ultimo que aparece en la pagina. Mi webcam es antigua. Pero como me funciona bien con gtalk me quedare con eso, me olvidare de skype. Gracias
<mimecar> te dará menos problemas gtakj
<mimecar> gtalk
<ramrebol> ;)
<successus> ramrebol, el que te pasa?
<successus> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce tu webcam pero cheese si, quizás ayude si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « D_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto. Si deseas ejecutar varias instancias de Skype al mismo tiempo, ejecuta « echo USER PASSWORD | skype --pipelogin »
<successus> vale ahi falta una cosa
<successus> tienes que instalar este paquete
<successus> bueno te voy a pasar 2
<successus> sudo apt-get install libv4l-0:i386
<successus> sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins:i386
<successus> mira a ver si con eso lo apañas ramrebol
<ramrebol> successus: gracias, pero ya los tenia instalados.
<successus> jummmm
<successus> yo tuve problemas porque una vez me faltaba el primero
<successus> y luego el 2º xDDD
<successus> dices que se queda en negro?
<ramrebol> se queda en negro o se ve ruido. Pero como me funciona el chat de gmail me quedare con ese y me olvidare de skype por esta vez
<nikcsareb> hola
<nikcsareb> el ordenador entra en un bucle de hibernación porque una de las baterías esta agotada
<nikcsareb> y no hay manera de configurarlo. Se apaga
<mimecar> conecta el equipo a la red y desactiva esa opción
<nikcsareb> también se vuelve loco con las predicciones de batería dice que le quedan 32 horas de batería jajaja
<nikcsareb> se ha congelado y no responde ni al teclado
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<nikcsareb> 13.10
<nikcsareb> ahora no se si al resetearlo se me vuelve a restaurar
<mimecar> desactiva que el equipo pase a hibernación
<nikcsareb> si, cuando pueda acceder a el
<nikcsareb> ni el táctil responde
<nikcsareb> ahora
<nikcsareb> ya me ha soltado otro kernel panic y se está re iniciando
<nikcsareb> synaptics otra vez
<mimecar> tu pantalla es táctil?
<nikcsareb> creo que como es hardware muy nuevo
<nikcsareb> si, es sólo útil en gnome 3 porque allí si funcionan los gestos
<nikcsareb> pero es inusable en firefox
<nikcsareb> selecciona el texto en vez de mover el contenido
<nikcsareb> También funciona en el centro de control, no se sí es porque hay que modificar código o que no está bien configurado.
<nikcsareb> Estoy subiendo un informe de errores por lo del touchpad que no responde
<nikcsareb> No touchpad found. me sale cada vez que inicio
<nikcsareb> El touchpad se llama Synaptics Touch Pad V103S
<nikcsareb> he encontrado una petición en change.org para drivers de nuevos dispositivos
<nikcsareb> en Synaptics dicen que el driver me lo tiene que proporcionar mi OEM
<nikcsareb> pero sólo he encontrado uno para SUSE Linux Enterprise y no es de mi modelo de computadora
<nikcsareb> oooooh
<nikcsareb> me he dado cuenta que usa evdev como driver
<ArturoGJ> Saludos chicos, quiero instalar Canaima 3.1, en mi Pc que tiene W-7, como haria para no desconfigurar el arranque dual de W-7? no me gustaria que arrancara con el Grub de linux, me pueden decir por favor? se que es algo facil, pero tengo que aprenderlo algun dia
<mimecar> pasa al canal de offtopic porque no usas Ubuntu
<mimecar> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> aparte, el cargador de arranque de WIndows lo perderás, tendrás que configurarlo
<ArturoGJ> Por que en la Universidad estan utilizando Canaima
<mimecar> ya, pero este canal es sólo para ubuntu
<mimecar> pasa al otro canal
<ArturoGJ> Gracias mimecar,
<nikcsareb> he forzado a que xorg utilize synaptics en vex de evdev
<nikcsareb> y el touchpad ha desaparecido del sistema. No está ni en xinput, ni en dmesg, ni en lap I
<nikcsareb> lspci
<mimecar> de donde has sacado ese cambio?
<nikcsareb> de ver si funcionaba creando un 50-synaptics.conf
<nikcsareb_> ahora he deshecho los cambios y sigue desaparecido
<nikcsareb> vale
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-29
<alfonso> buenos dias
<successus> buenas
<successus> como puedo "desinstalar" algo que he instalado con make?
<guampa> successus: si conservaste el directorio con los fuentes, cambia a ese directorio y make uninstall
<successus> gracias :)
<guampa> (sudo make uninstall si instalaste en un dir tipo /usr o /usr/local)
<successus> en opt
<guampa> en opt tambien, usa sudo
<successus> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `uninstall'.
<successus> :S
<guampa> successus: has corrido make clean o algo asi luego de make install?
<successus> nop
<successus> solo un make -j3
<successus> estoy dentro de la carpeta
<guampa> que software es?
<successus> http://pastebin.com/jwxkJEnm
<successus> ha salido de color gris el link? >_<
<guampa> es este? -> https://github.com/ckolivas/cgminer
<successus> si justo
<guampa> aver
<successus> es pueñetero
<successus> ni consigo hacer que funcione con el openCL de los drivers gallium
<successus> ni tampoco borrarlo
<guampa> si esta contenido todo en /opt/cgminer con que borres ese dir ya esta igual
<successus> ammmm
<successus> y luego al ejecutar el "cgminer"
<successus> ya no lo encontraria verdad?
<guampa> si corres "cgminer" solo y el programa corre es porque debe estar en el PATH, asi que no todo debe estar contenido en /opt/cgminer
<guampa> tal vez solo hay un link en /usr/bin/cgminer a /opt/cgminer/bin/cgminer o algo asi
<guampa> o puede haber mas cosas
<guampa> aver ahi clone el repo
<guampa> lo voy a instalar a ver que hace
<successus> vale si creo que tienes razon
<guampa> successus: lo que veo es que deja los directorios nomas, pero lo desinstala
<guampa> pero si le diste prefix=/opt/cgminer esta todo contenido ahi
<successus> pues de puta madre
<successus> muchas gracias
<guampa> x nada
<alfonso> buenos dias
<alfonso> acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04 LTS en un pc que me han dado (Hp Z400 Workstation) y el sonido de los altavoces no consigo que funcione, los auriculares si funcionan pero los altavoces no
<alfonso> he estado mirando en google pero no he encontrado nada que me sirva
<alfonso> he probado a seguir un articulo este concrretamente http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2009/08/problemas-con-tarjetas-de-sonido-en.html que he pensado que podia ser la solucion pero para mi decepcion no ha servido
<alfonso> si alguien me puede decir algo al respecto lo agradezco
<alexanderuiz> oo
<alexanderuiz> hola
<alexanderuiz> alguien conoce algun programa para aprender ingles
<alexanderuiz> para ubuntu
 * Basque nas
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<chaosnet> buenas! tengo una pequeña duda a ver si a alguien de por aquí le suena.
<chaosnet> parece ser una inestabilidad en la conexión inalámbrica, revisando el syslog, me encuentro con esta linea:
<chaosnet> NetworkManager[979]: <warn> nl_recvmsgs() error: (-33) Dump inconsistency detected, interrupted
<chaosnet> le suena a alguien algún problema con el ultimo kernel (3.8.0-34-generic) que pueda devolverme este error?
<chaosnet> ok, bug encontrado en launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1118446
<chaosnet> :$
<alfonso> buenas tardes
<alfonso> tengo dos discos duros uno de 160 GB y otro de 1TB en los dos tengo instalados ubuntu 12.04 y windows 7 y quisiera quitar los sistemas del disco de 1TB  y redimensionarlo para que sea almacenamiento de los sistemas del otro disco, la pregunta es posible sin formatear el disco de 1 TB
<mimecar> no pongas al de 1 TB como arranque
<alfonso> mimecar:  no lo esta
<alfonso> esta el de 160 GB como maestro y el de 1 TB como esclavo
<mimecar> entonces restaura el MBR de ese disco y elimina los datos de WIndows
<alfonso> hasta ahí bien
<alfonso> vale
<alfonso> ahi ya me lio un poco
<alfonso> disculpa
<mimecar> ¿donde te lias?
<alfonso> mimecar:  a ver si me explico, como borrar el sistema de windows del disco de 1 TB y toda esa particion darsela como almacenamiento al sistema windows del otro disco y lo mismo con ubuntu que es el que mas me interesa dicho sea de paso porque ahí es donde esta toda la informacion importante que yo tengo
<alfonso> el de windows me da mas igual
<alfonso> la verdad sea dicha
<mimecar> copia los datos de ubuntu a una partición fat32 / NTFS
<alfonso> es decir que el disco grande sea el home digamoslo así, del sistema del disco pequeño
<mimecar> 1 TB para un /home es mucho
<alfonso> es que hay dos particiones
<alfonso> una de 400 GB y otra de 600 GB
<mimecar> si quieres mover /home del disco de ubuntu tendrás que modificar el fstab
<alfonso> ok pero antes el otro disco deberia formatear y redimensionar esa particon
<mimecar> guarda los datos en otro sitio antes de formatear
<alfonso> ok
<guampa> alfonso: vos necesitas conservar algun dato del disco de 1tb?
<mimecar> los dos discos están en una torre verdad?
<alfonso> guampa: si casi todos
<alfonso> mimecar: si
<mimecar> ok
<alfonso> mimecar: es que me he hecho de un pc nuevo y le he puesto el disco duro que tenia en el otro
<alfonso> mimecar: entonces ahora estoy con un pc con dos hdd
<alfonso> un disco con dos particiones el pequeño
<alfonso> y otro con tres particiones el grande
<mimecar> no es mejor que lo muevas todo al de 1 TB?
<alfonso> que tiene el sistema de ubuntu en una particion el /home en otra particion y el windows en otra particion
<alfonso> mimecar: pues a lo mejor pero lo que queria es tener el disco pequeño como disco para tener los archivos de sistema y el otro como almacenamiento
<mimecar> deja el pequeño como backup de las cosas críticas
<alfonso> eso no se hacerlo
<mimecar> trabaja con el disco grande
<alfonso> pero es una buena idea
<mimecar> y haz una copia de seguridad de los datos importantes en el pequeño
<alfonso> me podrias decir como se hace
<mimecar> usas un programa para sincronizar datos
<alfonso> no
<mimecar> busca uno en el centro de software y usalo
<alfonso> hasta ahora lo hacia de la unica forma que se que es hacer dos particiones una para el sitema y otra para el /home
<mimecar> es igual
<alfonso> me recomiendas alguno que sea sencillo de usar
<mimecar> y cada cierto tiempo sincronizas los datos importantes
<alfonso> ok
<plops> alfonso: un buen voka!!
<plops> alfonso: o un buen vino!!! y tomar hasta que no puedas usar el mouse!
<Guest46910> hola, alguien me puede ayudar?, mi ubuntu no detecta mi usb de video Kworld Plus
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿USB de vídeo?
<Guest46910> asi es
<Guest46910> es para ver canales de TV
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah, el convertidor PC <-> TV
<Guest46910> he intentado de todo en los foros, pero para empezar ubuntu no me la detecta
<Guest46910> si ese mero
<SonikkuAmerica> Déjeme ver su output de [ lsusb ]
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Guest46910> ok, un momento
<Guest46910> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6658963/
<Guest46910> asi funciona?
<tamix> hola gente
<Guest46910> solo tengo conectado un mouse a mi laptop
<Guest46910> y mi tarjeta
<Guest46910> de TV
<tamix> tengo un monitor de 1600x900 y no tengo opcion para elegir esa resolucion, alguien me puede ayudar, soy nueva en linux
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest46910: OK, ¿de dónde es Ud.?
<Guest46910> Mexico
<tamix> alguien sabe como puedo haerme con esa resolución?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest46910: Su país aún utiliza el estándar NTSC, ¿no?
<Guest46910> si
<SonikkuAmerica> !tv
<kubot> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<Guest46910> con windows no tengo problemas al usarla, pero en ubuntu no he podido
<guampa> tamix: que placa y driver de video usas?
<guampa> Guest46910: es esta la placa? -> http://ru.kworld-global.com/main/prod_in.aspx?mnuid=1248&modid=6&fcid=36&pcid=296&ifid=453&prodid=496&flag=1
<Guest46910> si, exacto
<tamix> placa de video nvidia 7025 gforce 630 y el driver es el nvidia304.88
<guampa> bueno, para empezar notaras que ahi dice que esta diseñada para windows y el fabricante no proporciona drivers ni soporte para linux
<SonikkuAmerica> http://www.linuxtv.org/ tiene amplia información sobre el uso de tarjetas de TV en Linux. Espectadores disponibles para las tarjetas analógicas: Zapping, tvtime (GTK / GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. Para las tarjetas digitales: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), DVB-utils. Por tanto analógicos como tarjetas digitales, !MythTV es un marco de gran alcance. Su tarjeta puede trabajar los controladores !IVTV. Ver también !TV-Ou
<SonikkuAmerica> t y !UbuntuTV
<Guest46910> no he utilizado ningun driver, intente cargar el saa7134, pero no he podido cargarlo
<guampa> o sea que no tenes garantizado que lo hagas funcionar
<Guest46910> si, eso lo se, anteriormente en otra version de ubuntu anterior lo hice funcionar, pero sin audio
<Guest46910> formatie
<Guest46910> y ya no encuentro la manera de hacerla nisiquiera que se vea
<Guest46910> el problema del audio tambien ha sido un problema para varios usuarios
<guampa> Guest46910: esta es la pagina en linuxtv con informacion sobre los productos de ese fabricante http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/KWorld
<tamix> yo he leído que creando un archivo xorg podía llegar a tener la resolucion optima de mi monitor pero no tengo idea
<Guest46910> EN UN MOMENTO VUELVO, GRACIAS POR LA ATENCION, VOLVERE HABER SI ESTAN AUN Y PUEDEN AYUDARME, GRACIAS
<guampa> tamix: primero habria que ver cual chip de video tiene tu sistema, y con que driver lo estas haciendo funcionar
<SonikkuAmerica> guampa: *cambiando a inglés por un momento* There clearly needs to be a translation of the !tv factoid usable by kubot
<guampa> it sure does SonikkuAmerica, iirc they are publicly editable
<SonikkuAmerica> guampa: I thought m4v had to approve them.
<guampa> i'll find out about it and let you know
<tamix> te comento
<SonikkuAmerica> !tv: http://www.linuxtv.org/ tiene amplia información sobre el uso de tarjetas de TV en Linux. Espectadores disponibles para las tarjetas analógicas: Zapping, tvtime (GTK / GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. Para las tarjetas digitales: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), DVB-utils. Por tanto analógicos como tarjetas digitales, !MythTV es un marco de gran alcance. Su tarjeta puede trabajar los controladores !IVTV. Ver también !
<SonikkuAmerica> TV-Out y !UbuntuTV --request
<guampa> decime tamix
<tamix> tengo un nvidia 7025 geforce 630
<tamix> y el driver es nvidia 304.88
<guampa> bien, dejame buscar
<tamix> muchas gracias guampa t agradezco mucho
<guampa> no hay problema tamix, probaste usando el configurador grafico de nvidia?
<guampa> desde una linea de comando lo podes invocar como "nvidia-settings"
<tamix> sip pero la resolucion maxima q m aparece es de 1360x768
<tamix> y la mia es de 1600x900
<tamix> asñi que veo todo grandote y ancho
<tamix> me gusta, pero para un monitor
<guampa> haz esto
<guampa> en una terminal, corre el comando xrandr y pasa la salida por pastebin
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<tamix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659039/
<tamix> listo bb
<guampa> tamix: bueno, ahi mismo en la terminal, pone este comando tal como te lo paso
<tamix> dale
<tamix> no me he presentado, soy tamara, de argentina
<tamix> mis amigos me dicen tamix
<guampa> xrandr --newmode $(cvt 1600 900 | sed -n 's/^Modeline //p')
<guampa> tanto gusto, guampa argentino tambien
<tamix> dale, ahi pego eso en la terminal
<tamix> soy estudiante de sistemas
<guampa> si, no va a devolver ningun mensaje
<tamix> perfecto, ya lo hice, no devolvió ningún mensaje, y continuo con la misma resolucion de antes
<tamix> para que es este comando que escribi?
<guampa> ese comando crea una nueva resolucion para X, lo que se llama Modeline (y si, se puede definir en xorg.conf tambien)
<guampa> lo que estas haciendo ahora es incorporar la definicion desde una sesion X corriendo
<tamix> pero esta bien que despues de escribir este comando siga la misma resolucion de antes?
<guampa> ahora este comando: xrandr --addmode VGA-0 "1600x900_60.00"
<guampa> ese comando agrega la definicion para el display que tenes
<guampa> si, es solo la definicion de la resolucion
<tamix> ah ok, sabés un montón de linuxc
<guampa> es todos los datos de config que X necesita saber para esa resolucion
<guampa> nah, esto lo estoy copiando y pasteando de un blog en realidad :D
<tamix> jejeje piyin!
<tamix> ahora faltaría aplicarlo no?
<guampa> jajajaja
<guampa> si es con este comando
<guampa> xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode "1600x900_60.00"
<guampa> con ese seleccionas el modo y se tendria que aplicar
<tamix> mira, puse este comendo, no me ha devuelto ningun mensaje, pero la resolucion sigue como antes
<tamix> lo que si se apagó el monitor un segundo y se volvió a prender
<guampa> eso fue el cambio de modo
<guampa> pero si no cambio la resolucion, se ve que no anduvo
<tamix> ahh
<tamix> que macana
<guampa> que dice "xrandr" solo ahora?
<tamix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659101/
<tamix> ahi te lo puse en el paste bin, muy practica esta pagina x cierto
<guampa> si aca en irc es bastante esencial
<guampa> lo que muestra xrandr es que el modeline lo agrego, pero no lo selecciono anda a saber porque, puede que sea incorrecto lo que genero el comando cvt
 * guampa vuelve a googlear
<tamix> uy muchas gracias
<tamix> yo habia leído que con el xorg o algo así
<tamix> que es un archivo
<guampa> si, lo del xorg en tu caso seria una de las maneras de que el modeline este se cargue al iniciar X
<guampa> pero si no lo haces andar correctamente con xrandr no va a andar tampoco desde xorg.conf
<tamix> ah ok entiendo
<guampa> tamix, proba con este comando: xrandr -s 1600x900
<tamix> a ver
<tamix> Size 1600x900 not found in available modes
<guampa> llllllñ
<guampa> sry
<guampa> em, xrandr -s "1600x900_60.00"
<guampa> igual me estoy quedando sin respuestas
<tamix> el mismo mensaje de antes jejee
<guampa> lo unico que encontre fue un thread en los foros de ubuntu
<guampa> donde uno dice que no le anduvo con xrandr pero si modificando el xorg.conf
<guampa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2134340
<tamix> bueno lo leeré amigacho
<guampa> lea nomas, y guarda con el xorg.conf porque puede quedarse sin interfaz grafica
<guampa> si tenes un /etc/X11/xorg.conf existente hace una copia antes de modificarlo, por las dudas
<Guest46910> hola HE VUELTO, me puede seguir brindando su apoyo para configurar mi tarjeta de TV?, gracias
<Guest46910> utilizando este comando me servia tvtime /dev/video1
<Guest46910> pero como les comentaba, no me detecta el usb de TV
<tamix> ok graciassssss
<guampa> Guest46910: habria que identificar exactamente el modelo
<Guest46910> de mi tarjeta USB?
<guampa> sip
<Guest46910> me parece que es este: USB Analog TV Stick III (UB405-A)
<Guest46910> no tengo donde verlo, mas que en la pagina segun el dibujo, esta tarjeta ya esta vieja
<mimecar>  lo tendrás que ver en el sistema
<Guest46910> como lo puedo ver desde ubuntu?
<mimecar> no te sale en 'lsusb' ?
<Guest46910> esto es lo que me aparece, mira el link
<Guest46910> paste.ubuntu.com/6658963/
<Guest46910> me parece que no, por que desonecto mis usb que tenia conectados y me aparecen la misma salida
<mimecar> la tarjeta es USB?
<Guest46910> asi es
<mimecar> no aparece en la parte inferior un código de producto?
<Guest46910> ya no se alcanza a ver, esta demasiado borroso, tengo mas de 5 años
<Guest46910> Driver para el Kworld PlusTV Analog USB Stick. (Cód. TV 305U)
<guampa> la 305 entonces
<guampa> en la pagina de linuxtv aparece info para la 315
<Guest46910> me puedes pasar el link porfa
<guampa> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/KWorld
<guampa> pero si no te aparece con lsusb tenes otro problema
<guampa> ese comando lista todo lo que este registrado en el bus USB, sin importar si tenes un driver para que funcione o no
<Guest46910> si, ese es el primer paso que tengo problemas
<Guest46910> cual puede ser la causa o como resolverlo?
<mimecar> ¿has probado ese convertidor en otro equipo?
<guampa> falso contacto, fallo en el conector usb o el dispositivo
<Guest46910> no, soy de  los pocos que intenta usar ubuntu en mi entorno
<Guest46910> el dispositivo me funciona bien en ubuntu
<Guest46910> y aunque lo cambie de entrada usb me decuelve la misma salida
<guampa> como que te funciona bien?
<mimecar> si no aparece en lsusb no te puede funcionar
<Guest46910> en windows utilizo mi tarjeta de TV, y me funciona perfecto
<Guest46910> creo que si hay algo raro con el lsusb, por que siempre me aparece la misma salida aunque tenga desconectado mi mouse optico
<Guest46910> y si lo desconecto y no tengo nada conectado deberia de mostrar algo diferente no es asi?
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> tu equipo tiene windows?
<guampa> claro
<guampa> tambien tenes lsusb -v
<guampa> te muestra mas detalles sobre lo que encuentre
<Guest46910> ok
<Guest46910> esta es la salida
<Guest46910> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659348/
<Guest46910> solo conectado de usb mi tarjeta de TV
<guampa> Guest46910: parece ser ese Chicony, pero cuando lo desenchufas no tiene que aparecer mas
<guampa> sino no es
<Guest46910> deja te lo muestro cuando lo desenchufo
<guampa> Guest46910: tambien podes poner sudo tailf /var/log/messages
<guampa> y luego desenchufar y enchufar el coso aver si aparece alguna informacion
<Guest46910> ok, primero te paso la salida del lsusb desenchufado
<Guest46910> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659385/
<Guest46910> listando la ubicacion del /var/log/ y no me aparece el archivo de messages
<Guest46910> cada vez se me hace mas raro
<guampa> Guest46910: sino proba /var/log/syslog en vez de /var/log/messages
<Guest46910> una pregunta haber si tuviera relacion, el link que te pase es cuando ejecuto lsusb -v  y eso es todo el texto que obtengo, ya no me aparece para teclear un nuevo comando, lo que he echo es cerrar la terminal
<Guest46910> pero me dice que hay un proceso ejecutandose
<guampa> presta atencion a los mensajes que aparecen cuando enchufas o desenchufas el aparato
<Guest46910> es normal que te aparezca ese mensaje ?
<guampa> tal vez dejaste un programa en background o parado sin darte cuenta
<guampa> relativamente normal
<Guest46910> pero es solo al ejecutar ese comando, se me hace raro, pero te queria preguntar para ver si tenia que ver con el problema
<guampa> si no cerraste la terminal, pone el comando "fg"
<Guest46910> ....
<Guest46910> el syslog si lo tengo, pero se quedo ahi trabajo, no me da ninguna salida aun
<guampa> no no tiene que ver, es porque sin querer mandaste algun programa, tal vez seguramente el tailf, a background o lo dejaste parado
<guampa> tampoco da salida cuando enchufas o desenchufas aparatos usb?
<guampa> proba con el adaptador, con un mouse etc
<Guest46910> sudo tailf /var/log/syslog
<Guest46910> ?
<Guest46910> si es asi verdad?
<guampa> si
<guampa> yep
<Guest46910> se queda otra vez la terminal sin arrojar niguna salida
<guampa> probaste con varias cosas?
<Guest46910> no tengo nada conectado, queria ver la salida sin nada conectado
<Guest46910> pero no me devuelve nada, se queda como pensando
<guampa> sin nada conectado es posible que no devuelva nada
<Guest46910> por  asi llamarlo
<guampa> cuando conectes o desconectes cosas ahi tendria que aparecer informacion
<Guest46910> tengo conectados mouse, memoria y la tarjeta de TV y no devuelve ninguna salida
<guampa> Guest46910: para detener el comando tailf, apreta ctrl+c
<Guest46910> si, gracias, si me permite detener este comando asi
<guampa> bueno si no mostro nada al conectar y desconectar mouse, tarjeta de tv etc entonces habria que buscar otra manera de monitorear lo que pasa en el bus usb
<Guest46910> ok
<Guest46910> un momento, permite reiniciar la compu, no me esta abriendo tampoco las memorias USB
<Guest46910> se me hace raro, nunca me habia pasado esto
<enigma> Hola si quiero conectar un barebone con ubuntu preinstalado a un monitor por vga usando un cable adaptador por componentes yuv de salida a vga monitor funcionaria  y saldria el escritorio de ubuntu en el monitor???
<enigma> la entrada por vga es por un puerto de 15 pines
<guampa> no tengo la mas palida idea
<christian> hola guampa
<guampa> hola Guest42515
<enigma> pero en teoria la salida por componentes y la entrada por vga al monitor son conexiones analogicas ambas y podrian ser compatibles????
<guampa> honestamente, no comprendi tu pregunta
<Guest42515> oye, te muestro una salida interesante
<Guest42515> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659467/
<Guest42515> esto es lo que vez ahi
<Guest42515> primero sin nada conectado
<Guest42515> luego con mouse usb conectado
<Guest42515> y despues con mouse y tajeta TV conectado
<Guest42515> pero si desconecto alguno de los 2, mouse o Tarjeta TV sigue mostrando la misma salida
<enigma> si el barebone tiene una salida  con los conectores verde azul y rojo yuv y quiero conectarlo a un monitor por vga de 15 pines , con un adaptador de yuv componentes a vga de 15 pines funcionaria la conexion????
<guampa> entonces seria ese eMPIA
<Guest42515> a lo que veo si
<guampa> Guest42515: eso si que es raro
<guampa> enigma: ah, y si calculo que si
<Guest42515> si, se me hace raro, he buscado en foros y nadie comenta algo asi
<enigma> entonces no cecesitaria en ese caso descrito un conversor de video y audio ???
<enigma> no necesitaria
<guampa> lo que estas describiendo es conversion de video solamente, igual esto puedo preguntarte que tiene que ver con ubuntu?
<enigma> solo quiero saber si con ese simple cable adaptador podria visualizar la imagen del escritorio de ubuntu en el monitor por vga sin tener hdmi de entrada
<guampa> que funcione o no no tiene nada que ver con ubuntu, es una cuestion de cables
<guampa> lo mismo podrias estar corriendo cualquier otro sistema y no tendria relacion
<guampa> consulta en #ubuntu-es-cafe a lo mejor encontras mas info ahi
<enigma> es una cuestion de que my monitor no tiene entrada hdmi y solo conectividad pc por vga de 15 pines
<guampa> otro canal que puede venir util es #hardware (en ingles)
<christian__> algo pasa cuando desconecto mis dispositivos de usb, "no se da cuenta ubuntu" al parecer
<guampa> si eso es lo raro christian__
<christian__> pero bueno, entonces una vez conectada podria no desconectarla y configurar mi tarjeta de Tv no?
<guampa> supuestamente si, espera que miro el detalle de lsusb sobre el eMPIA
<christian__> ok
<christian__> tmbn busco mas informacion
<enigma> guampa si tu monitor solo tuviera una conexion por vga  y tu pc no tuviera salida por dvi ni por vga que harias para sacar la imagen de video de tu pc en  ese monitor??
<guampa> probablemente preguntaria en irc, y si me dirigieran a otro lugar porque la pregunta no tiene relacion con el canal, lo haria
<guampa> eso es lo que haria
<enigma> si en una pc usas un cable adaptador hdmi a vga si que funcionaria y podria ver el escritorio de ubuntu finalmente en la pantalla del monitor con pc conectivity solamente por  vga de 15 pines??
<guampa> christian__: te confirmo que el eMPIA es el adaptador
<christian__> ok, si
<guampa> el id unico usb es eb1a:e305 (y algunas cosas aparecen en google con eso)
<guampa> el chipset es em28xx
<guampa> em2880 exactamente
<christian__> ya isntale este em28xx_18-1_i386
<christian__> sin estar seguro si era el que necesitaba
<guampa> donde lo encontraste?
<christian__> dejame buscar, he andado en tantos foros que no se ya ultimamente
<christian__> http://jiemeb.free.fr/pinnacle/
<christian__> de aki lo descargue, pero no encuentro donde comentaban al respecto
<christian__> habia entendido que era para el audio
<guampa> el aparato no anda para nada o solo anda el video?
<christian__> para nada
<christian__> fue de este foro donde lo encontre
<christian__> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1413743.html
<christian__> ya lo habia instalado en un ubuntu que formatie antes, con el comando: tvtime /dev/video1
<christian__> pero ya no carga, siempre carga mi camara que esta integrada a la laptop
<guampa> con el aparato conectado cual es la salida de lsmod?
<christian__> te lo paso
<christian__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659594/
<guampa> si tu ubuntu es de 64 bits el deb ese no va a andar
<guampa> es para 32 bits
<guampa> pera
<guampa> lo tenes cargado el driver
<guampa> lineas 3 a 11
<christian__> me parece que es de 32 bits,
<christian__> si eso tambien estoy viendo
<guampa> fijate si tenes un /dev/video0 o 1
<christian__> son la web cam lo que me aparece en tvtime
<christian__> como checo si lo tengo?
<guampa> ls /dev/video*
<christian__> si tengo los dos
<guampa> la 0 debe ser la webcam
<christian__> si
<guampa> proba usando la 1 en tvtime
<christian__> tambien me lanza la webcam
<guampa> los dos la webcam? jajajaja
<christian__> incluso puedo ponerlo como video2, 3 o 4
<christian__> y siempre me lanza la webcam
<guampa> christian__: podrias pasar la salida de "dmesg" ?
<christian__> arriba hay algo mas que ya la terminal no me mostro
<christian__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659625/
<guampa> gracias, veamos que hay
<christian__> ok
<guampa> fijate christian__
<guampa> de instalar el paquete linux-firmware-nonfree
<guampa> probablemente ya este pero por las dudas dale que lo instale
<christian__> con el apt-get linux-firmware-nonfree?
<guampa> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<christian__> no estaba, se esta instalando
<guampa> bien
<christian__> listo
<guampa> ahora, desenchufa el aparato y reinicia, luego enchufalo nuevamente
<guampa> es lo mas bestia y efectivo por ahora :)
<christian__> ok, enseguida entro para ver que detalles
<christian__> gracias
<guampa> ok
<christian__> listo
<christian__> ya enchufe guampa
<guampa> fijate si "lsmod | grep em28xx" te devuelve algo o nada
<christian__> si, mira http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659716/
<guampa> bueno
<guampa> y ahora dmesg | tail -n 100
<christian__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659729/
<guampa> bueno esos errores de dmesg parecen ser un problema con la parte de audio
<guampa> y tambien parece ser que un driver se queda colgado inicializando
<christian__> aja, pues con el audio no tengo problemas se escucha bien
<guampa> se escucha bien lo de los canales?
<christian__> lo de los canales?, no entendi
<guampa> los errores esos son de la parte de audio del adaptador de tv, no de la placa de sonido de la pc
<christian__> cuales canales?
<guampa> los del sintonizador decia yo
<christian__> mi tarjeta de TV no sirve aun, te refieres a esos canales
<christian__> haaa, pues aun no lo puedo saber
<christian__> o se puede de alguna manera?, creo q me perdi
<guampa> no esta bien
<guampa> o sea, el driver esta instalado y carga al detectar que enchufas el adaptador, el firmware que pueda necesitar en teoria esta en el paquete firmware-nonfree que instalaste
<guampa> hay registros de un error en un driver que queda cargando y parece ser el que maneja la parte de audio del adaptador
<guampa> y habria que intentar ver la tarjeta en tvtime nomas
<guampa> podes probar purgando tvtime e instalandolo de nuevo
<guampa> no conozco ese programa
<guampa> sudo bash -c "apt-get purge tvtime ; apt-get install tvtime"
<christian__> ok, ya lo instale de nuevo guampa
<guampa> christian__: fijate si ls /dev/video* te muestra las dos interfases de video
<christian__> sip, aun me muestra las 2
<guampa> y que hay de tvtime? sigue mostrando solo la webcam con cualquiera de los dos?
<christian__> si, asi es
<christian__> checate la salida del comando con los 2
<christian__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659813/
<guampa> si parece que el driver no esta andando bien o algo asi
<guampa> proba editando la config de tvtime en /etc
<guampa> sudo gedit /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<guampa> en gedit pone reemplazar y reemplaza todas las ocurrencias de /dev/video0 por /dev/video1
<christian__> ok,
<christian__> nada mas lo guardo y vuelvo a probar?
<christian__> o este se puede reiniciar?
<guampa> este no necesita reiniciar
<christian__> solo tenia 1
<christian__> ok
<guampa> cerra el gedit, pone pkill tvtime en la terminal
<guampa> y arranca el tvtime de nuevo
<christian__> no
<christian__> igual me manda a la camara con video 0 y 1
<christian__> :/
<guampa> fijate lo que te devuelve cat /sys/class/video4linux/video0/name
<christian__> UVC Camera (04f2:b14e)
<guampa> si es una sola linea ponela aca en el canal directamente
<guampa> y cat /sys/class/video4linux/video1/name ?
<christian__> christian@tristan:~$ cat /sys/class/video4linux/video1/name ?
<christian__> em28xx #0 video
<christian__> cat: ?: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<guampa> ls /sys/class/video4linux
<guampa> si te aparece solo video0 entonces el problema sigue siendo el driver
<christian__> vbi0  video0  video1
<christian__> pues no jejej
<guampa> kk
<guampa> video0 ya sabemos que es la webcam
<christian__> si
<guampa> ls -l /sys/class/video4linux/vbi0
<guampa> fijate si hay un archivo "name"
<christian__> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 dic 29 17:54 /sys/class/video4linux/vbi0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/video4linux/vbi0
<christian__> no, eso me devolvio
<guampa> ok, pone lo mismo pero con una barra extra al final
<guampa> ls -l /sys/class/video4linux/vbi0/
<christian__> si esta un name
<guampa> cat /sys/class/video4linux/vbi0/name
<christian__> em28xx #0 vbi
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-22
<ivedci89> alguien sabe cómo "guardar" un proceso vivo, para volver a seguir ejecutandolo luego? algo similar a la hibernacion pero de un solo proceso...
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<makris> #ideas4all
<bunvita> hola, ¿que tal? podriais resolverme una duda sobre ubuntu con los discos ssd?
<GrinchCube> !pregunta | bunvita
<kubot> bunvita: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<bunvita> era para saber vuestra recomendacion de sistemas de archivos para un ssd, no se si usar ext4 o brtfs
<blackangelpr> alguien usa /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro,noatime,discard 0       1
<blackangelpr> sin problemas en su ssd?
<prometeus> hay alguna forma posible de comprar la ps3 slim que esta bien baratita y poderle instalar alguna distro de linux en la informacion del producto pone imposibilidad de instalarle linux
<prometeus> habia pensado en instalarle un xubuntu pero como pone esa imposibilidad
<E1th0r1> Han visto a ElWuilMeR
<prometeus> ubunteros por fin llego el ubuntu con hardware muy potente y muy economico ahi lo teneis  http://www.rikomagic.co.uk/linux_mini_pcs.html
<prometeus> y hasta con webcam vga integrada
<prometeus> para el skype
<forces> cuanto vale
<merrick>  ¿$$$?
<NePtUnO> No puedo instalar Google Earth en mi sistema Xubuntu 64bits me pone error no se puede satisfacer la dependencia ia32-libs qué hago para poder instalarlo?
<merrick> instala las dependecias de 32bits...
<merrick> que es lo que te falta.
<NePtUnO> osea que en vez de elegir la descarga de 64 tengo que instalar el de 32?
<NePtUnO> pues vaya gracia no?
<merrick> no, instalar las librerias de 32bits pra tu sistema de 64bits.
<NePtUnO> y como hago eso?
<NePtUnO> soy nuevo en Linux a 64
<merrick> busca en google... instalar librerias de 32 en 64 bits.
<merrick> algo te saldra.
<merrick> exactamente yo no se cuales son... usa 32bits aun.
<NePtUnO> encontré que tengo que poner esto en consola sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<NePtUnO> pero la consola no me deja instalarlo
<NePtUnO> me pone que no hay candidato para ese paquete
<merrick> http://diversidadyunpocodetodo.blogspot.com.es/2014/04/ubuntu-distribuciones-kubuntu-instalar-google-earth.html
<NePtUnO> a ver si me va
<NePtUnO> merrick: ha funcionado! Gracias! :-)
<nzca> hola alguien me podría ayudar? es un tema de drivers de sonido
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien conoce donde encontrar utorrent ?
<SonikkuAmerica> http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/linux (en ingles)
<kal_cividFajdida> SonikkuAmerica: gracias
<kal_cividFajdida> ke va, lo que busco son utorrent archivos, no la aplicacion
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-23
<Kardiax> hola
<Kardiax> alguien sabe cual es el canal de programadores en android ?
<successus> salud
 * merrick  b. días
<livan> hola a todos
<livan> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<Galico> bienvenido ;)
<livan> tengo un problema con mi sitecom SITECOM N300 WI-FI USB ADAPTER
<livan> gracias
<livan> no me funziona
<livan> que tengo k hacer?
<livan> ?
<livan> puse este comando  lsusb        Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0df6:0070 Sitecom Europe B.V.
<livan> pero no se k otra cosa devo hacer?
<livan> me puede ayudar alguien por favor?
<merrick> Aqui tienes una guia con todos los pasos -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2070697
<livan> gracias
<merrick> es 64bits el ordenador ?
<merrick> de*
<livan> si pero tengo instalado ubuntu 14.04 de 32
<merrick> uhmmm la guia era para un 64bits... no se si funcionara con 32bits..
<merrick> puedes probar, no creo que en eso influya..
<livan> ok gracias
<livan> no puedo pegar el file que descargue en (/lib/firmware/RTL8192CU/)  no me da la occion de pegar
<merrick> tienes que ser sudo
<livan> devo usar per obligo el terminal,o hay alguna otra via?
<merrick> puedes utilizar nautilus con root
<merrick> sudo nautilus
<livan> muchas gracias merrick
<livan> espero k ahora me funzione
<livan> livan@livan-System-Product-Name:~$ dmesg | grep 8192
<livan> [    0.000079] Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
<livan> [    0.000081] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
<livan> [    0.754465] TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)
<merrick> livan: funciono ?
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<blackangelpr> Alguien con vida? (O_O)
<erAbuelo> no
<erAbuelo> aqui todos zombies
<blackangelpr> si
<blackangelpr> me di cuenta ...
<erAbuelo> xD
<blackangelpr> por eso casi ni entro me paso en el de ingles una lastima ...
<erAbuelo> en el de ingles hay gente viva?
<blackangelpr> si y mucha todos los problemas de ubuntu y lo que no es ubuntu llega hay XD
<blackangelpr> tambien note un problema no importa que idioma instales en ubuntu siempre te envia al IRC en ingles
<blackangelpr> eso tampoco ayuda
<blackangelpr> aunque hay le dicen !es
<blackangelpr> !en
<kubot> This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<blackangelpr> y aqui no sirve bien LOL
<blackangelpr> bueno el bot le dice que entren al canal de espanol
<blackangelpr> etc
<blackangelpr> o el idioma que sea
<erAbuelo> ciao
<Xago> Hola muchachos, Feliz Navidad para todos!!!
<Xago> jojojojo
<Xago> pregunta: tengo un disco externo USB3.0 que aparentemente ha sido golpeado. Me reconoce la unidad, pero no puede montarla. Intenté en una máquina con Windows, también, pero nada.
<Xago> Qué herramienta tenemos en Linux que pueda leer este disco dañado?
<MrTulias> Si se ha estropeado físicamente poco vas a poder hacer, igual gira mal
<devcros7s> holaa!
<devcros7s> donde puedo conseguir un buen libro de javascript o de php
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<CrisSis> hola como estan? tengo un problema... necesito instalar ltsp en mi ubuntu ya hice cuatro intentos y sigo sin poder configurarlo !! es urgente
<blackangelpr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<blackangelpr> eso?
<CrisSis> algo asi ya hice la instalacion del sistema pero no puedo configurarlo
<CrisSis> la idea seria algo asi
<CrisSis> poder usar mi equipo linux en pc que tengan windows
<CrisSis> tenia entendido que podia realizarse mediante el programa xming
<blackangelpr> :p estoy leyendo regreso en un minuto
<CrisSis> bueno gracias !
<blackangelpr> verifica si esto es lo que buscas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLAYfwUPj7s
<blackangelpr> configurar putty con xming para ver tu ubuntu
<everbill> A ver de este lado
<everbill> Alguien conoce un hibrido
<everbill> Entre foro e irc
<CrisSis> no tampoco, ,mira te explico bien detallado asi lo entendes
<everbill> Uno de esos proyectos open source?
<blackangelpr> (O_O) hibrido como asi?
<CrisSis> la idea seria tener un servidor y poder tener "terminales tontas" que usen los recursos de ese servidor ingresando con los usuarios del mismo
<blackangelpr> oh
<everbill> Blackangelpr seria un irc por categorias y q se registrara de forma publica
<blackangelpr> eso se llama Multiseat CrisSis
<everbill> Y q se tratara del tema o la duda planteada algo asi
<blackangelpr> CrisSis, la verdad no lo he echo es algo complicadisimo XD y depende de que forma lo hagas si conectandolo usb directo a la computadora y monitor a tu targeta o con un hub que biene para eso
<CrisSis> entiendo voy a averiguar un poco sobre el tema
<blackangelpr> CrisSis, mira esta pagina http://plugable.com/2009/11/16/setting-up-usb-multiseat-with-displaylink-on-linux-gdm-up-to-2-20
<blackangelpr> yotambien lo quiero hacer pero tengo que esperar a guardar $$ XD para poder intentarlo y hay que jugar mucho con configuraciones manuales hay otro metodo pero es pagando por una vercion que se utiliza en educacion pero ya viene todo mas facil
<blackangelpr> everbill, no tengo idea lo siento
<everbill> Pienso q de esa manera
<everbill> Los foros serian mas rapidos en respuesta quiza
<blackangelpr> CrisSis, esta es la vercion pagando obviamente mucho mas facil :P pero esta en una vercion de distro atrazada http://userful.com/
<CrisSis> blackangelpr , no es eso es algo parecido,
<CrisSis> si buscas en google terminales tontas vas a saber mejor lo que quiero explicar
<blackangelpr> everbill, http://ubuntuforums.org/  algo asi
<blackangelpr> tu solo quieres ver los TTY?
<blackangelpr> CrisSis, busque lo que dices pero es lo mismo que multiseat XD
<CrisSis> el nombre tecnico es Ltsp
<CrisSis> y viene con linux
<blackangelpr> verifico
<CrisSis> igual es difcil de comprender me estoy volviendo loco hace una semana con esto
<CrisSis> no es algo muy visto pero se que se puede hacer porque la empresa donde trabajo lo tiene asi
<CrisSis> pasa que necesita mas servidores con terminales ya que va a abrir nuevas sucursales
<everbill> ???
<everbill> Yo lei una vez sobre nx
<everbill> Es como el terminal services de microsoft
<everbill> Lo de ubuntu no es. Es solo un simple foro.
<blackangelpr> ya vi CrisSis  muy interesante es extramadamente similar a multiseat pero en este caso ya tienes un programa para configurarlo en multiseat lo tienes que hacer todo manual aqui esta la pagina de configuracion de ellos http://wiki.ltsp.org/wiki/Configuration
<CrisSis> bueno muchas gracias voy a ver si puedo hacerlo
<blackangelpr> aqui dice que tienen un canal en IRC ->   #ltsp
<blackangelpr> suerte espero que lo logres
<everbill> El puede
<everbill> Y cuando se canse y lo deje. Cuando no lo te buscandp encontrara la manera de hacerlo
<everbill> A mi me pasa a cada rato
<blackangelpr> :)
<everbill> Blackangelpr
<everbill> Una pregunta
<blackangelpr> dime
<everbill> Tienes algun interes en el diseño de videojuegos?
<blackangelpr> no lo hago pero si tienes un proyecto opensource por que no ayudar :)
<blackangelpr> XD
<everbill> Jejejeje
<everbill> Si
<everbill> Hey como sabes? xD
<blackangelpr> me huele :-)
<blackangelpr> haha
<blackangelpr> yo se c++
<blackangelpr> como te puedo ayudar?
<everbill> :]
<blackangelpr> puedo traducir los documentos al ingles
<blackangelpr> :P
<everbill> Wiii
<everbill> Mira
<everbill> Toy creando un movimiento
<blackangelpr> cristobal.ortizortiz@gmail.com
<blackangelpr> mi email
<everbill> Se llama Gawasy Proyect
<everbill> Email
<everbill> Info@gawasy.esy.es
<mimecar> blackangelpr, no pongas el correo electrónic
<everbill> xD
<blackangelpr> ^^
<mimecar> acabáis de dar vuestra cuenta a un montón de bots de spam
<everbill> Es para crear juegos open source
<everbill> Si
<everbill> Debio ser por privado
<everbill> Pero de alta calidad
<blackangelpr> :) ya vi
<everbill> La estructura del proyecto es similar a debian
<blackangelpr> tienes alguna meta o equipo ya ?
<everbill> Estamos trabajando en SkyChild
<blackangelpr> mimecar, gracias por el aviso no pense en eso me inmagino que el 80% aqui son bots XD nunca escriben
<everbill> Un juego action RPG
<mimecar> los logs son públicos blackangelpr
<everbill> Jajajajaja
<everbill> Publico o.O
<everbill> ????
<everbill> Chanfle
<blackangelpr> por ser canal oficial de ubuntu supongo ... bueno .. un minuto permiteme ver tu pagina
<blackangelpr> ya vi tu pagina esta algo vacia bueno tu me dices como te puedo ayudar :) suena divertido :)
<everbill> ??? Ok
<everbill> Apenas la stoy levantando
<everbill> Jejejeje
<everbill> Estoy creando tambien un canal irc
<everbill> #gawasy-dev
<blackangelpr> ya guarde tu email
<sistemas-chris> Alguien que alla realizado ltps con linux !!
<everbill> Gracias
<blackangelpr> voy a entrar a tu canal para no molestar aqui vamos
<everbill> Espera
<everbill> xD
<everbill> Ta restri gido
<sistemas-chris> *haya
<blackangelpr> me di cuenta :p
<everbill> Pero mira lo q llevamos en github
<everbill> Aun es algo muy temprano
<blackangelpr> everbill, aythorizame en tu canal de irc para poder seguir escribiendo plz este nos van a reganar ya mismo XD
<mimecar> pasar al canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<sistemas-chris> Alguien que haya levantado un sistema ltps !!
<blackangelpr> intentastes esto ->  https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=como+configurar+ltsp
<blackangelpr> >
<blackangelpr> ?
<sistemas-chris> si ya intente todo pero en lo unico que fallo es en la configuracion de la red
<sistemas-chris> cuando tengo que configurar el apartado /etc/network/interfaces
<sistemas-chris> y pasar la conexion de dhcp a static hay algo que sale mal y  al reiniciar me quedo sin red
<blackangelpr> tu computadora tiene DHCP osea recibe ip dinamico y en el rango de ese ip tienes que asignarle uno a terminal osea si tu principal recives de tu modem es  192.168.1.1   puedes asignarle uno estatio al terminal de  192.168.1.10 por ejemplo tienes que verificar en tu router la tabla de ip que no los estes usando no se que tangrande es tu red
<sistemas-chris> entiendo mi red maneja el siguiente tipo de ip 192.168.0.0
<sistemas-chris> de ahi en adelante
<sistemas-chris> yo conozco que ip manejan todas las pc de mi red porque estan todas configuradas con ip fija ç
<sistemas-chris> al momento de pasar a static en un tutorial lei que tengo que agregar lo siguiente
<blackangelpr> http://compnetworking.about.com/od/workingwithipaddresses/g/192_168_0_0_def.htm
<blackangelpr> ha si dime
<blackangelpr> mira eso para que veas el la cantidad maxima de ip bajo ese que me distes
<sistemas-chris> a ver
<sistemas-chris> entiendo
<sistemas-chris> lo que tengo que hacer es algo asi pero con mis configuraciones de red
<sistemas-chris> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<blackangelpr> un minuto voy a leer
<blackangelpr> oh ya comprendo el problema
<blackangelpr> mira
<blackangelpr> hay dice que tu servidor tienes que cambiarlo de dinamico a estatico
<blackangelpr> osea tienes que ir a tu router y asignarle un ip permanente a tu servidor
<sistemas-chris> por ejemplo mi router maneja las ip de la siguiente manera 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3
<sistemas-chris> y asi susesibamente
<sistemas-chris> tengo cuatro conexiones de internet
<sistemas-chris> que estan identificadas como 192.168.0.252 192.168.0.253 192.168.0.254 .192.168.0.251
<sistemas-chris> si vos tubieses que modificar ese archivo como lo dejarias
<sistemas-chris> con mis datos
<blackangelpr> ok pues en tu router hay una area de tablas para asignar ip internos a diferentes maquinas tienes que asignale al servidor una
<blackangelpr> esos ip son de tu router?
<blackangelpr> si es asi eso solo dice que hay 4 equipos conectados a tu router no que tienes 4 fuentes de internet
<blackangelpr> ejemplo en mi terminal pongo :    ifconfig eth0
<blackangelpr> por que estoy conectado por el cable de lan cat5 y me dice mi ip
<blackangelpr> de mi computadora
<blackangelpr> si identificas eso puedes entrar a tu router y decirle este ip..... es exclusivamente para esta computadora
<blackangelpr> que router tienes?
<sistemas-chris> http://pastebin.com/Ct6HMKjq
<sistemas-chris> ese es el resultado de mi ifconfig. te sirve?
<sistemas-chris> son todos tp link conectados a un switch
<sistemas-chris> lo raro es que en mi red ya hay este tipo de conexion en funcionamiento actualmente
<sistemas-chris> nada mas que yo no la hice y eso me impide volver a hacerlo
<sistemas-chris> instale edubuntu esperando que lstp se instale y configure automaticamente, cosa que no ocurrio
<blackangelpr> dejaver
<blackangelpr> 192.168.0.14
<blackangelpr> ese es el ip de tu compu
<blackangelpr> por cable de cat5 /6
<blackangelpr> creo que deve ser algo asi
<blackangelpr> auto eth0
<blackangelpr> iface eth0 inet static
<blackangelpr>         address 192.168.0.14
<blackangelpr>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<blackangelpr>         network 192.168.0.1
<sistemas-chris> sisi pasa que es dinamica esa direccion ip
<sistemas-chris> esta bien eso yo lo configure asi
<sistemas-chris> faltaria broadcast
<sistemas-chris> que no entiendo a que se refiere
<sistemas-chris> y gateway que entiendo yo es la conexion al router que quiero conectarme
<sistemas-chris> por ej 192.168
<sistemas-chris> 192.168.0.252*
<blackangelpr> ip 192.168.0.1, netmask 255.255.255.0, network 192.168.0.0, broadcast 192.168.0.255
<blackangelpr> lo verifique en internet
<blackangelpr> si gateway el ip hacia el router entiendo yo XD
<blackangelpr> dice: Broadcast is the term used to describe communication where a piece of information is sent from one point to all other points. In this case there is just one sender, but the information is sent to all connected receivers.
<eynar> hola
<blackangelpr> saludos eynar
<eynar> alguien me puede ayudar
<blackangelpr> que paso?
<eynar> estoy con xubuntu y no puedo dejar la barra de arriba como venia
<eynar> me puedes ayudar
<forces> eynar: puedes pasar una screenshot
<forces> de como lo tenes ahorita
<eynar> como pego una foto aca en el chat
<eynar> /home/eynar/Screenshot - 231214 - 19:36:50.png
<mimecar> sube la imagen a Dropbox
<blackangelpr> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/
<blackangelpr> mas facil
<eynar> ok la subi
<blackangelpr> y el link?
<eynar> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=6a3d81d
<devcros7s> quien me podria ayudar
<blackangelpr> forces, puedes ayuda a eynar?
<blackangelpr> devcros7s, que paso?
<devcros7s> no se si han llegado a jugar tibia en un servidor privado usando linux
<eynar> la barra de arriba no se como dejar pegado la hora y fecha a la derecha
<devcros7s> trato de usar esto https://code.google.com/p/linux-tibia-ip-changer/
<devcros7s> no se como ejecutarlo para que me abra la interfaz
<eynar> o como venia por defecto cuando lo instale
<blackangelpr> devcros7s,  que distro usas?
<devcros7s> xd que es distro?
<blackangelpr> deve estar bajo el mismo nombre de tibia client
<blackangelpr> ubuntu, redhat, etc etc
<devcros7s> xd es que soy algo nuevo en esto de ubuntu apenas llevo unos 4 meses usandolo acostumbro usar windows xD si hay alguna guia detallada de como hacer me ayudaria mucho xD
<blackangelpr> ok apreta el boton de la banderita de windows luego escribe
<devcros7s> yo descargue el archivo comprimido del ip changer  y no se como isntalarlo
<blackangelpr> tibia client
<blackangelpr> haber si aparece
<devcros7s> ok
<blackangelpr> oh para instalarlo okok
<blackangelpr> perate
<devcros7s> jaja
<blackangelpr> apreta
<blackangelpr> ctrl + alt + t
<blackangelpr> eso te habre el terminal
<devcros7s> ya
<blackangelpr> a hora pon
<blackangelpr> XD esta en espanol ?
<devcros7s> mi ubuntu si esta en espa;ol
<devcros7s> xD
<blackangelpr> he...
<blackangelpr> ok
<blackangelpr> pon
<blackangelpr> ls
<blackangelpr> y apreta enter
<blackangelpr> ahora puedes leer?
<devcros7s> ?
<devcros7s> puse ls
<devcros7s> y salio lo que tengo mi carpeta publica
<devcros7s> de usuario
<blackangelpr> el canal me esta bloquiando por escribir tanto y rapido ok ,,,, a hora apreta enter y te ensena tus carpetas deve haber una que diga algo como descargas
<devcros7s> videos musica imagenes
<devcros7s> ect
<blackangelpr> si te sale vas a poner:               cd  Descargas
<blackangelpr> y apretas enter
<devcros7s> ok
<blackangelpr> deves tener a hora     algo asi:  ~/Descargas$        si es asi escribe          ls          y apreta enter
<devcros7s> si
<devcros7s> antes del ls puse dir para ver lo que habia dentro
<blackangelpr> tienes que ver el archivo que bajastes
<devcros7s> y cuando puse ls salio unas marcadas en rojos otras en azul y otras en morado
<blackangelpr> es un targz que no es de la familia de debian asi que es mas complicado
<blackangelpr> puedes tirar una foto?
<devcros7s> ya se cual es
<devcros7s> ya lo vi
<blackangelpr> ok
<blackangelpr> escribe
<devcros7s> se llama ip-changer-1.6.tar.gz
<blackangelpr> tar xzv ip-changer-1.6.tar.gz
<blackangelpr> eso lo va a descomprimir luego  vas a cambiar a la carpeta que creo   escribiendo     cd ip-changer   y dale tap para que complete y luego enter
<devcros7s> escribi lo de tar xzv ip-changer-1.6.tar.gz y luego del enter  hay un espacio abajo con el cuadro de la escritura
<blackangelpr> no te salio error ?
<devcros7s> no
<devcros7s> solo despues del enter esta ese espacio en blanco abajo de lo escrito
<blackangelpr> puedes escribir? :p
<blackangelpr> bueno supongo que estas ya en la carpeta
<devcros7s> si
<blackangelpr> a hora vas a poner esto uno a uno sin el simbolo de $
<blackangelpr> $./configure(if console mode)
<blackangelpr> $./configure --with-gui(if gui mode)
<devcros7s> ok
<blackangelpr> $make
<blackangelpr> #make install
<devcros7s> lo escribo asi tal como esta ./configure(if console mode)  ?
<blackangelpr> ./configure --with-gui
<blackangelpr> ese
<devcros7s> ok
<devcros7s> luego de eso make install o  make solo primero
<blackangelpr> make       luego
<blackangelpr> make install
<devcros7s> lo escribi en el orden de make
<devcros7s> y make install
<devcros7s> ahora que
<blackangelpr> dale a la banderita y pon el nombre del programa en el dash arriva se supone que te salga
<blackangelpr> si no puedes en el terminal usar esto
<blackangelpr> If you wanna use console mode:
<blackangelpr> change -ip serverIp serverPort clientVersion
<blackangelpr> change -un serverIp serverPort clientVersion unstandardTibiaProcessName
<devcros7s> xd no se que quieres decir con la banderita
<blackangelpr> devcros7s,  para que quieres ese programa ?XD vamos a empezar por hay y copia lo que te dice para poder ver
<blackangelpr> se cuidan todos tengo que ir a trabajar buen dia
<devcros7s> e.e
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-24
<davedof> Buenas...
<davedof> ?
<wicope> http://es.engadget.com/2014/12/23/bq-fecha-telefono-ubuntu/
<successus> salud o/
<raul1> hola estoy ejecutando este comando:"sudo chmod +rwx /etc/apt/sources.list" pero al ir a modificar sources.list esta protegido contra la escritura gracias
<raul1> hola estoy ejecutando este comando:"sudo chmod +rwx /etc/apt/sources.list" pero al ir a modificar sources.list esta protegido contra la escritura gracias
<cousteau> raul1, bueno, ese comando no lo desprotege contra escritura para todos
<cousteau> de todas formas lo suyo sería que hicieras   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   en vez de desprotegerlo contra escritura
<cousteau> (en general no es buena idea cambiar los permisos de cosas del sistema a menos que sea necesario)
<cousteau> y el +x no hace falta para nada; no es un archivo ejecutable
<wicope> hola felices fiestas
<raul1> cousteau: gracias me funciono , felices fiestas a todos
<cousteau> raul1, me alegro, igualmente :)
 * merrick  A pasarlo bien... no bebaís mucho (X X)
<blackangelpr> Buen dia a todos
<NePtUnO> feliz nochebuena!
<blackangelpr> Gracias :))
<NePtUnO> :-P
<peri_> hola, necesito ayuda
<blackangelpr> pregunta
<peri_> buenas tardes
<peri_> resulta que se me ha estropeado el maldito windows y quiere intalar ubuntu 12.4
<peri_> intento hacer un usb booteabe
<NePtUnO> mejor instala 14.04 que es la ultima
<peri_> es que el pc es un amd semprom 2400
<peri_> el problema es que no consigo que boote el usb
<blackangelpr> puedes usar un programa llamado live usb https://www.google.com.pr/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=live+usb+creator&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=b_eaVJ6LK9TGsQSC0YC4DA   la forma mas facil si todavia tu windows silve para algo
<NePtUnO> buf! pues mal asunto, tendrás el mismo problema que tuve yo y a lo mejor no te acepta el pendrive para arrancar el pc
<peri_> he intentado hacer con unetbootin
<blackangelpr> con ese programa puedes seleccionar el linux que quieras de la ista y el hace el resto
<peri_> si, el problema es que al intentar arrancar desde el usb me dice algo así como no ui configuration o algo así
<peri_> un momento que pongo el mensaje que pone
<NePtUnO> en mi caso mi amd sempron no me deja arrancar desde USB
<mimecar> ¿has desactivado secure boot?
<blackangelpr> peri_,  si entras al bios normalmente tiene una area que dice boot devices o dispositivos de ..... no se la palabra en espanol para boot :P bueno y hay te sale una lista como HDD , CDROM USB   y el nombre de el  solo escojes y apretas enter
<fzeta> Una feliz Navidad a todos los habitantes de la Red - Happy Christmas to all birds of the Network :D
<peri_> jo, no puedo ponerlo, en estos momentos estoy descargando el ubuntu desde el unetbootin y tengo el usb puesto
<peri_> el caso es que no bootea desde el usb por que al parecer dice que le falta algun archivo, eso me parece entender
<peri_> he intentado con otras versiones de unetbootin y nada
<peri_> si, si eso ya está configurdo en la bios
<blackangelpr> peri_, si te falla solo usa el programa que te mencione nunca me ha fallado
<peri_> en la bios está para que arranque desde el usb, el problema es que intento también hacer el usb booteable con universal usb installer corriendolo con winw y no me reconoce el pendrive
<blackangelpr> hazme caso usa https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/
<blackangelpr> hay esta el link perdona no me fije que te di el resultado de google anterior mente
<peri_> muchas gracias voy a intentarlo a ver si tengo suerte, compañero
<blackangelpr> exito
<peri_> este programa corre en ubuntu tambien verdad?
<peri_> desde este que estoy tiene ubuntu 12.4 y quiero ponerle el mismo al del jodido windows
<blackangelpr> oh un minuto
<blackangelpr> no el programa es de windows pense que estavas en windows intentando crear un usb para instalar ubuntu
<blackangelpr> para instalar windows boot en usb desde linux no es nada tan facil como apretar click :(
<peri_> estoy en ubuntu para crear un usb live para instalar tambien ubuntu en el otro pc
<peri_> pero no hay forma de que consiga hacer un usb que botee en el del windows, no se si me he expicado bien
<blackangelpr> vale pues si apreta la bandera y pones  usb y el programa en ingles que sale se llama Startup Disk Creator
<blackangelpr> meh (@_@) un poco confundido ...
<peri_> te explico de nuevo amigo
<blackangelpr> tu usb no quiere boot en la computadora que tiene windows?
<peri_> si el problema es ese, he leido que si haces el usb booteable con universal usb installler si funciona, pero como ese programa solo funciona en windows, pues estoy jododo
<blackangelpr> no no
<blackangelpr> apreta la banderita y pon usb haber si ese es el programa que te sale
<peri_> he intentado corre ese programa en ubuntu con wine, pero no reconoce el usb
<blackangelpr> ^^ no hay necesidad no te preocupes usa el progama que ya trae ubuntu
<peri_> que banderita dices?
<blackangelpr> aqui esta amigo
<blackangelpr> http://www.ubuntufacil.com/2014/04/crear-usb-autoarrancable-con-ubuntu/
<blackangelpr> paso por paso
<peri_> usé tambien el creador de discos de arranque y nada
<blackangelpr> y un videito :)
<blackangelpr> pues el problema es otra  problemas de configuracion en el bios o el pendrive :(
<peri_> el pen lo formatee y todo no se ya que hacer, lo único que me queda es el universal usb installer, pero como no lo puedo usar en ubuntu, pues recurrí a este chat
<peri_> en el bios, está configurado para que arranque desde el usb
<peri_> he probado con el creador de discos de arranque y con varias versiones de unetbootin y siempre me sale lo mismo
<blackangelpr> enciende la computadora con el usb puesto apreta muchas veces F8 haber si te sale un menu para escojer y selecciona tu usb haber   .... a hora recuerda estar seguro que la vercion que tienes es la correcta para tu procesador ya sea la de 32bits o 64
<peri_> intenta arrancar desde el pendrive y me sale el mensaje que encuanto esté terminada la descarga y lo intente de nuevo, lo pegaré aqui
<blackangelpr> que vercion instalastes 32 o 64?
<peri_> 32
<blackangelpr> ok
<peri_> sale algo así como que no se encuentra el archivo de configuracion o no se que de UI, no se encuentra
<peri_> ahora lo estoy haciendo con el unetbootin 638, estoy descargando la distro directamente del programa y haré el proceso siguiente con el mismo a ver que pasa
<peri_> gracias por estar tomandote le molestia de atenderme colega
<blackangelpr> de nada me puedes decir tu modelo de computadora para verificar en internet?
<peri_> <blackangelpr>  es una torre de sobremesa y se que el procesador es amd semprom 2400+
<peri_> no se la marca de la placa base
<blackangelpr> sabes el modelo del mother board?
<blackangelpr> digo de la targeta madre en espanol ^^
<peri_> esa es la placa base la que no se la marca
<blackangelpr> oh
<blackangelpr> ok
<peri_> aqui le decimos, placa base jejeje
<blackangelpr> :)
<blackangelpr> tengo que aprender espanol de computacion :):)
<peri_> no, creo que es más acertado como lo dices tu, placa madre
<blackangelpr> ^^
<peri_> <blackangelpr> en otros, pc al inicio te sale la info de la placa base o madre pero en este mio no
<blackangelpr> peri_,  no se que mas recomendarte solo abrir la tapa y mirar el modelo para buscar una solucion en internet sobre el bios
<peri_> o pegarle fuego
<blackangelpr> no no :) es un sacrilegio XD ajajaj  las computadoras todas son utiles hasta mi abuela usa ubuntu en una laptop muy vieja como los dinosaurios y es feliz asi que si se puede :)
<peri_> a ver si en este ultimo intento se soluciona, si no no me queda otra que abrirlo
<blackangelpr> suerte
<peri_> maldito windows, no entiendo como un s.o tan malo e inestable ha tenido tanto exito
<blackangelpr> hahaha mucho dinero invertido en politicos pero ya todo esta cambiando oficialmente en China, India,  Alemania ubuntu es el SO oficial
<peri_> yo he instalado ubuntu 12.4 hasta en netbook de 7gb de disco duro y sin problema y ahora va este a tocarme la moral
<blackangelpr> ^^
<blackangelpr> siempre hay uno XD
<peri_> esos si que son inteligentes, en españa en eso tienen mucho que aprender
<NePtUnO> viva Linux! es que es lo mejor con diferencia!
<peri_> a ver, ya está el usb listo, a ver si hay suerte
<blackangelpr> he visto una comudidad grande en espana pero puede ser mas grande :) aqui donde vivo apenas somos pocos
<blackangelpr> suerte peri_  asi es NePtUnO !!! yeah !!!
<NePtUnO> usuarios hay muchos, ahora gente que se meta por aquí o por foros de linux son muchos menos pero lo bueno es que la gente lo use
<blackangelpr> cierto los hispano hablantes tenemos que aprender a ayudarnos mas .... ^^
<NePtUnO> :-D
<peri_> no configuration file found  no default or UI configuration file found
<peri_> eso me sigue poniendo
<peri_> booot
<peri_> y en eso se queda
<NePtUnO> pues vaya....
<peri_> ni idea verdad?
<blackangelpr> puedes usar otro usb?
<blackangelpr> esta muy muy extrano
<peri_> he probado con varios, este es de 8 gb
<peri_> con todos dice lo mismo y con todas las versiones de unetbootin que he usado
<blackangelpr> puedes tratar esto
<NePtUnO> yo por eso nunca uso pendrives para instalar sistemas, prefiero el método tradicional con el cd live
<blackangelpr> entra a tu usb
<peri_> y usando el creador de discos de arranque
<blackangelpr> y cambia estos nombres
<blackangelpr> isolinux –> syslinux (folder)
<blackangelpr> isolinux.bin –> syslinux.bin
<blackangelpr> isolinux.cfg –> syslinux.cfg
<peri_> ok voy a mirar
<NePtUnO> cuidado con el flood XD
<peri_> esos archivos en que carpeta se encuentran?
<peri_> isolinux es una carpeta, le cambio el nombre a la carpeta?
<blackangelpr> si
<blackangelpr> vistes los 3 el flood me ban cada rato XD
<peri_> aparecen isolinux y syslinux son 2 carpetas
<peri_> osea, a la carpeta isolinux le pongo syslinux no?
<blackangelpr> en tu usb  si te sale el nombre de la carpeta con el nombre de isolinux cambialo a syslinux       isolinux.bin  ->  syslinux.bin    isolinux.cfg -> syslinux.cfg
<blackangelpr> si
<peri_> dice que isolinux no se puede renombrar por que hay otra carpeta con el mismo nombre
<blackangelpr> si de esta no funciona el .iso que bajastes esta corrupto pasa cuando la conneccion de internet no es muy estable
<peri_> pero es que me descargué otra iso y pasa lo mismo
<peri_> y si elimino la carpeta syslinux?
<peri_> y renombro la que me dices?
<blackangelpr> puedes usar el comando mv  /folder1     /folder2      o algo asi
<peri_> es que aparcen las dos isolinux y syslinux
<blackangelpr> verifica que no tenga nada adentro la de iso linux y si tiene algo copiala a syslinux y borra la isolinux
<peri_> ok
<peri_> buaaaa resulta que todo lo que hay en la isolinux es lo mismo que en syslinux
<peri_> estoy reemplazando uno a uno y son lo mismo
<blackangelpr> ok
<peri_> es precisamente en syslinux donde me dice el otro pc que falta eso que dice que no encuentra el muy inutil
<peri_> ya he borrado la carpeta isolinux
<blackangelpr> vas a probar a hora el usb o ya lo hicistes?
<peri_> ahora ¿no tengo que renombrar los archivos que pusiste?
<peri_> el de isolinux bin y los otros?
<blackangelpr> si
<blackangelpr> isolinux.bin  ->  syslinux.bin    isolinux.cfg -> syslinux.cfg
<peri_> bueno ya está hecho a ver si hay suerte
<peri_> joderr nada, que sigue poniendo lo mismo
<blackangelpr> :(
<blackangelpr> RIP
<blackangelpr> me rindo ^^ lo unico que me ha pasado asi ha sido que el iso estava corrupto :(
<peri_> pues este no está corrupto por que funciona si lo pongo en este pc con el que estoy
<peri_> joder que mierda
<blackangelpr> :(
<peri_> ahora he jodido este del pendrive, lo tendré que pasar por el unetbootin de nuevo
<peri_> ¿tu tienes algun pc con windows?
<blackangelpr> si
<blackangelpr> la que usa mi familia
<peri_> es que  veo que solo va a funcionar con el universal usb installer que es para windows, manda huevos
<blackangelpr> puedes virtualizar windows y en vmware anadir tu usb para que lo puedas usar hay
<blackangelpr> linux live usb creator
<blackangelpr> pero encontre otra persona que tiene un athlon y tampoco pudo hacerlo muy extrano
<blackangelpr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/515238/bootable-usb-stick-not-boots   muy extrano
<peri_> no me queda otra que probar con ese que dices a ver, el linus live usb creator
<peri_> voy a buscar ese
<blackangelpr> peri_,  no puedes hacer un cd?
<blackangelpr> mucha gente ha tenido problema con los athlon segun lo que busque en ineternet desde ubuntu 10.0 :( mas o menos (O_O)
<peri_> no, por que la grabadora está en el del windows y el nero tambien
<blackangelpr> ok
<peri_> joder ahora a descargar otra iso
<blackangelpr> :(
<blackangelpr> cuando instales live usb creator
<blackangelpr> el lo puede hacer solo
<blackangelpr> tu athlon no es 64?
<blackangelpr> estas seguro
<blackangelpr> :P
<peri_> desde las 12 del medio dia que me tiene esto enrredado, maldito windows
<blackangelpr> :(
<peri_> es AMD semprom 2400+
<peri_> el linux usb creator es para windows
<blackangelpr> ok es 32
<blackangelpr> si
<blackangelpr> tienes que virtualizar windows e instalar el programa hay
<blackangelpr> recuerda anadir en las opciones tu usb en vmware para que windows pueda verlo
<peri_> pero tengo que tener el windows no?
<blackangelpr> si virtualizado en tu ubuntu
<blackangelpr> si tu procesador aguanta virtualizacion :(
<peri_> buaa no tengo el windows se rayó el disco hace ya mucho
<blackangelpr> XD
<peri_> estoy jodido vamos
<peri_> encima no conozco a nadie que le pueda pedir el fabor y que tenga windows, para más inri
<Artemis3> cual es el problema resumelo
<peri_> Hola, Artemis
<Artemis3> rapido que me voy
<blackangelpr> su procesador es un Athlon 32 bits el cual muchos usuarios han tenido problemas para usar un live usb con linux para poder instalarlo
<peri_> el problema es que quiero instalar ubuntu desde un usb booteable que hice con unetbootin y me sale que no encuentra ciertos archivos de configuración y no se que más
<blackangelpr> en internet hay mucha gente con el mismo problema hasta a hora no he encontrado la solucion para que pueda boot su linux en esa compu
<Artemis3> prueba el livecd de debian, tiene un kernel i486
<Artemis3> o ve con ubuntu 12.04
<Artemis3> se supone que el i686 debe servir pero no recuerdo si tenia sse2
<peri_> ese es el que estoy intentando usar el 12,4
<blackangelpr> Bingo
<blackangelpr> encontre una respuesta
<Artemis3> entonces ve con el live de debian
<blackangelpr> Solution: Please try installing either the 12.04 LTS Xubuntu Desktop or Lubuntu Desktop. Both of these still support non-PAE systems. Once installed, you can easily add the default Ubuntu desktop with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.
<peri_> joder, no entiendo lo que dice jjajajaja
<Artemis3> pae? ese es el problema? pero en 12.04 no hace falta
<blackangelpr> Technical note: While your processor (Athlon 3000+) has the PAE feature, it cannot be used because your motherboard probably does not support it; on these older systems, the memory controller was on the motherboard, while it is integrated on the CPU these days.
<Artemis3> me huele mas al sse2 que a pae si es de los primeros athlon
<blackangelpr> es el unico comentario en los  foros de ubuntu que han dicho que ha funcionado :( y he buscado por horas
<peri_> es un amd sempron 2400+
<Artemis3> con el 14.04 puedes poner forcepae si quieres probar
<Artemis3> semprom no es tan viejo
<blackangelpr> el problema es el mother board posiblemente tiene un Bios viejisimo
<peri_> a ver que copio el texto y lo pego en el traductor que no entiendo inglés
<blackangelpr> aunque no es excusa
<blackangelpr> ok
<Artemis3> bueno intenta 14.04 y añade forcepae (tienes que ver el menu de grub presionando shift, luego la e en la linea de ejecucion añade forcepae al final
<Artemis3> asumiento que tienes 2gb de ram o menos
<Artemis3> asumo
<peri_> tengo 512 de ram
<Artemis3> perfecto
<Artemis3> anda con lubuntu 14.04 y usa forcepae
<peri_> lubuntu 14.4 no?
<Artemis3> ya yo pensaba que tenias un duron o algo de eso :3
<Artemis3> si usa lubuntu 14.04 LTS con forcepae debe servir
<blackangelpr> 512 es muy poco para ubuntu no te va a correr 100% bien
<blackangelpr> usa algo mas light sigue siendo ubuntu :P
<Artemis3> por eso lubuntu y no ubuntu que es demasiado pesado para 512 de ram
<blackangelpr> mira http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/17754788/Requisitos-de-hardware-para-Lubuntu-y-Xubuntu-14-04.html
<peri_> pero el problema es que no arranca desde el usb por que dice que no se encuentra e archivo de configuración
<Artemis3> crea el usb usando dd, pero antes haz el md5sum o el sha1sum para verificar tu iso este bien
<peri_> como dd?
<Artemis3> luego usa dd if=/dev/imagen.iso of=/dev/sdLALETRADELUSB
<Artemis3> ah perdon que puse dev lol
<Artemis3> simplemente if=imagen.iso
<Artemis3> dd if=imagen.iso of=/dev/sdLALETRADELUSB
<Artemis3> y bueno obviamente va borrar todo el usb
<Artemis3> y cuando termine haces sync y arranca con el usb
<blackangelpr> Artemis3, dd corre desde el terminal?
<Artemis3> si
<blackangelpr> bien
<peri_> no me entero de nada Artemis, yo el usb lo hice con unetbootin
<Artemis3> a veces no funciona con unetbootin
<peri_> pero es que el modo que me pones tu, no se hacerlo, lo siento colega, soy aún muy novato en linux
<Artemis3> es muy simple si sabes cual es el usb
<Artemis3> puedes enchufarlo y luego haces dmesg a ver si puedes ver la letra del usb (eg: /dev/sdd)
<peri_> ¿que es eso de dd?
<peri_> ese metodo es todo desde la terminal verdad?
<Artemis3> anda pues quieres resolver o no? no te voy a dar la historia de cada comando :3
<Artemis3> si
<blackangelpr> pon el usb en tu computadora abre el terminal y escribe:          dmesg
<blackangelpr> dile a Artemis3  que sale
<peri_> enchufo el usb abro una termial y pongo dd?
<Artemis3> lol
<Artemis3> no no
<Artemis3> dmesg
<peri_> perdon que ya lo pusiste
<Artemis3> si tienes ambiente grafico podias usar el usb creator que traen los ubuntu
<Artemis3> pero da lo mismo
<Artemis3> hazlo en consola
<peri_> ya lo hice con el creador de discos de arranque y pasa lo mismo
<Artemis3> ok usa dd
<Artemis3> yo me tengo que ir o no llego :S
<Artemis3> mas tarde podria ser si te esperas unas cuantas horas
<peri_> muchas gracias Artemis
<peri_> aprovecharé para ir descargando otra iso
<peri_> maldita sea, manda cojones que se necesite windows para poder hacer un disco de arranque de linux que funcione
<successus> que aproveche o/
<wickou> olas: algun comando para resetear la conexion wifi?
<blackangelpr> sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<blackangelpr> si es para un dhcp nuevo
<blackangelpr> sudo dhclient -v eth1
<wickou> ok gracias
<wickou> eth1 es para ethernet
<wickou> wlan1 me da respuesta
<blackangelpr> pues normalmente es eth0
<blackangelpr> pero no estamal si dice 1
<blackangelpr> :P
<blackangelpr> depende de tu computadora
<blackangelpr> pon 0
<peri_> ya estoy aqui de nuevo
<blackangelpr> ya bajo el iso de lubuntu?
<peri_> si ya bajó
<peri_> a ver ahora como lo hago booteable para el pendrive, por que con unetbotin no resulta
<blackangelpr> oh asi que ya tambien probastes subir con lubuntu en el usb ?
<blackangelpr> o vas a esperar por Artemis3  para intentar la otra forma :)
<peri_> tendre que esperar a artemis a ver si conseguimos algo :)
<peri_> si es que regresa :)
<peri_> bajé el iso de ubuntu 12.4
<blackangelpr> y el de lubuntu?
<peri_> por que el problema es que no encuentra el dichoso archivo ese de configuracion
<peri_> el de lubuntu no lo bajé ese lo bajaría en caso de que el otro no funcione bien, pero he instalado desde el pendrive en otros ordenadores inferiores y va bien
<blackangelpr> tienes que usar una distro mas liviana por eso te dijimos lubuntu sigue siendo una deribacion de ubuntu pero requiere menos recursos solo tienes 512mb de RAM  no puedes hacer milagros si lograse correr ubuntu a pujones tu disco duro va a estar haciendo mucho pagin o intercambio de infromacion entre el ram y una particion en tu disco duro para usarlo como memoria para poder compensar la falta de este y eso resulta en dos cosas una maquina mucho m
<peri_> lo instalé en un notebook de 7 gb de hdd y va de lujo
<blackangelpr> as lenta y se calienta mucho
<blackangelpr> pero cuanta memoria RAM tiene la  notebook?
<peri_> 1 gb
<blackangelpr> el doble de la tuya :) por eso te digo
<peri_> tienes razón
<peri_> pero el problema ahora no es de memoria, es de boteo
<blackangelpr> una maquina con procezador de 32bit lo mas que puede soportar son 3 gigas y son DDR2  tambien dependera del board
<blackangelpr> si eso es otra cosa :P
<peri_> si consigo que botee, ya bajaré el lubuntu y a ver que tel va
<blackangelpr> ok
<blackangelpr> quizas conoscas a alguien que tenga maquinas viejas y pueda regalarte una memoria dd2 de 1 o 2 gigas :p
<blackangelpr> ddr2 perdona
<peri_> artemis seguro que estará ocupado :)
<peri_> si no fuese por que el winw no reconoce los pendrives seguro que con el universal usb instaler el problema ya se habria resuelto
<blackangelpr> quizas pero no estoy muy seguro por haber encontrado otras personas que tienen athlon con problemas muy similares altuyo
<peri_> pero es que tiene guasa la cosa que sea necesario windows para hacer un usb booteable para linux eso es casi paradógico
<peri_> athlon y amd son lo mismo?
<blackangelpr> es de la compania AMD  asi que athlon fue un nombre que le pusieron a uno de sus CPUs
<blackangelpr> como intel hace con sus procesadores atom, celeron, pentium, i3,i5,i7  etc
<blackangelpr> lastima espero Artemis3 te pueda ayudar ya me tengo que preparar para ir al trabajo a romper noche ^^ solo dormi como 4 horas espero escuchar buenas noticias manana :) exito a todos
<peri_> bueno, colega, muchas gracias por todo, que te sea leve, colega, un abrazo
<peri_> Yo aqui espero al amigo Artemis
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-25
<Artemis3> peri_ que paso
<peri_> ostia artemis que alegria colega
<peri_> pues probé con otro programa y me decia que
<peri_> no encontraba el archivo ldllinux.c32 y el archivo si que está
<peri_> creo que el problema está en el programa que se usa para hacer el usb booteable
<peri_> por que al parecer cada uno da un fallo distinto
<peri_> copie el archivo que menciono en todas las carpetas , en isolinux,syslinux y boot y en la raiz del pendrive y sigue sin leerlo
<peri_> quizá será mejor hacerlo con el método que tu descrivias antes de marcharte
<peri_> escribías
<peri_> estoy probando con unetbootin 494 a ver que pasa
<peri_> ¿estás Artemis?
<peri_> nada con este unetbootin sigue poniendo lo mismo de no default or UI configuration directive found
<peri_> cagon tó
<peri_> nada no hay manera
<peri_> sera posible que no pueda hacer un usb booteable para instalar ubuntu 12,4 sin tener que utilizar windows?
<peri_> le cuenta esto uno a un calvo y le sale melena
<peri_> mañana seguiré intentando por que es que ya me rindo
<peri_> no, si al final me tendré que buscar otro windows , maldita sea
<peri_> joder ubutu tendria que proporcionar una versión para usb ya hecha que los cds ya están pasados de moda
<peri_> a ver si espabilan
<peri_> lo he intentado con un montón de versiones de unetbootin y está claro que no funcionan ninguno
<peri_> buenas noches, compañer@s
<peri_> feliz navidad
<S-USA|Santa> !Feliz Navidad!
<kubot> S-USA|Santa: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<raul> lhola estoy tratando de instalar tor y me da el siguiente error: "los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas tor: depende: libc6>=2.14" por favor ayuda y feliz navidad
<peri_> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> buenos dias a todos
<erAbuelo> os dejo, feliz navidad
<successus> salud o/
<Sibila> Buen día a todos. Necesito algo de ayuda con Ubuntu, ¿alguien puede ayudarme?
<Martiini> mevvi krissmass tu ubuntu
<blackangelpr> 圣诞节快乐(shènɡdànjié kuàilè)! Happy Christmas! Feliz Navidad!С Рождеством!
<everbill> oh
<everbill> blackangelpr
<everbill> estas vivo
<blackangelpr> si
<blackangelpr> todo bien ? llegue del trabajo XD
<everbill> asi que eres multilenguaje?
<everbill> deberias dormir
<everbill> trabajas hoy?
<everbill> pero hoy es dia de fiesta
<blackangelpr> si XD estoy en esas LOL pero ya mismo llega la hija de mi hermana a buscar su regalo cuando termine podre dormir algo
<blackangelpr> trabajo de 11p-8am  ayer fuer un dia medio movido en el hotel XD
<blackangelpr> y como estas tu?
<everbill> uff
<everbill> sabes
<everbill> yo no celebro la navidad
<everbill> asi que procure no estar en casa
<everbill> otra cosa
<everbill> es que murio un familiar
<blackangelpr> ha caray mi pesame
<everbill> y me eche la tarde entera de ayer en el funeral
<successus> salud!
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-26
<ceibal> kklok
<patt0n> hola hola necesito ayuda para reinstalar grub
<successus> salud o/
 * merrick  B.días
<erAbuelo> buenas
<pedro_> buenas noches
<mimecar> hola pedro_
<pedro_> mimecar, buenas noches, cuanto tiempo, me alegro de verte de nuevo
<pedro_> ya me ayudaste mucho hace tiempo
<pedro_> tengo un nuevo problema
<mimecar> xD
<pedro_> resulta que tras mil y nu problema, al final pude instalar ubuntu en el pc desde el que escrivo
<pedro_> y intento ejecutar un programilla de windows que en otro ordenador ejecuto con wine, pero en este no me lo ejecuta, en los dos tengo ubuntu 12.4
<pedro_> he instalado wine, como en el otro, y en el otro si lo ejecuta de maravilla, pero en este no
<pedro_> ¿que estoy haciendo mal?
<mimecar> por qué no usas una máquina virtual?
<pedro_> este pc es muy limitado, no puedo usar una maquina virtual
<mimecar> ¿qué programa quieres usar en Wine?
<pedro_> el procesador es un AMD semprom 2400+ y tengo 512 de ram
<pedro_> si quiero usar el programa metatrader4 y ejecutarlo con wine, como en el otro
<pedro_> en el otro, se ejecuta con wine, de lujo, pero en este me dice que puede ser una deficiencia de wine y no lo ejecuta
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da wine al lanzar el programa?
<mimecar> no estarás usando la misma versión de wine
<pedro_> me dice que se ha producido un error y que se ha cerrado inesperadamente que quizá sea una deficiencia de wine
<pedro_> estoy usando el wine que hay en los repositorios
<mimecar> no estás usando ningún PPA?
<pedro_> no se que es eso
<mimecar> repositorios externos a Ubuntu
<pedro_> no
<pedro_> los repositorios, son los de ubuntu y los de los socios de canonical
<pedro_> en el otro si uso algunos repositorios externos
<mimecar> de Wine?
<pedro_> no de wine no, son de otros programas
<pedro_> ¿hay repositorios externos de wine?
<mimecar> sí
<pedro_> lo mismo con esos funciona
<pedro_> con el wine del centro de software de ubuntu, no me rula
<mimecar> intenta con una versión más reciente de wine
<pedro_> el caso es que el wine que tengo en el otro, lo descargue del centro de sofware de ubuntu y si que va
<pedro_> La que hay en el C.D.S.U no es la mas reciente?
<pedro_> como puedo saber que version de wine tengo en el otro?
<mimecar> tu centro de software tiene programas antiguos
<mimecar> lanza wine desde la consola
<pedro_> en este me pone que la version de wine es 1.4
<pedro_> y en el otro tambien
<mimecar> los dos equipos no tendrán instalado lo mismo
<mimecar> o el hardware será diferente
<pedro_> el harware si es diferente, claro
<pedro_> la última version de wine es la 1.4 no?
<mimecar> no, es la 1.6.2
<pedro_> esto es lo que me pone si le pincho en detalles en la ventana del error
<pedro_> Unhandled exception: illegal instruction in 32-bit code (0x0058ee58).
<pedro_> Register dump:
<pedro_>  CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
<pedro_>  EIP:0058ee58 ESP:0033fe1c EBP:0033fe30 EFLAGS:00010206(  R- --  I   - -P- )
<pedro_>  EAX:0087aea0 EBX:00000000 ECX:0087d060 EDX:00000000
<mimecar> !paste pedro_
<kubot> pedro_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<pedro_> ELF	7d744000-7d75c000	Deferred        libresolv.so.2
<pedro_> ELF	7d75c000-7d760000	Deferred        libkeyutils.so.1
<pedro_> ELF	7d760000-7d7aa000	Deferred        libdbus-1.so.3
<pedro_> ELF	7d7aa000-7d7bc000	Deferred        libp11-kit.so.0
<mimecar> pedro_, te voy a sacar del canal
<mimecar> dentro de un par de minutos entra
<mimecar> cuando tu cliente de irc deje de meter texto
<cousteau> no entiendo que los clientes IRC no peguen automáticamente texto en un servicio de paste
<pedro_> lo siento, no me acordé de lo de pastebin
<pedro_> este es el codigo de error que me tira el wine
<pedro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9625668/
<pedro_> hacia mucho que no entraba en el chat y se me olvidó, no fue intencionado
<mimecar> prueba a actualizar la versión de Wine
<mimecar> no pasa nada pedro_
<pedro_> ¿como la actualizo?
<mimecar> tendrás que añadir un PPA de Wine
<mimecar> y esperar que funcione
<pedro_> ¿donde puedo encontrar eso?
<mimecar> si buscas "wine ppa" en Google te saldrán los pasos
<pedro_> yo es que lo instalo todo desde el centro de software
<pedro_> ok voy a ello
<mimecar> estás usando una distribución que tiene más de dos años...
<pedro_> pero en el otro si funciona bien y es la misma version, tanto de ubuntu como de wine
<mimecar> algo tienes que es diferente
<cousteau> sin irte a PPA puedes instalar una versión más reciente de wine desde repositorios
<cousteau> (si tu versión de ubuntu la tiene)
<pedro_> es la que tengo instalada la del repositorio de centro de soft ware
<erAbuelo> buenas
<pedro_> buenas, erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola pedro_
<pedro_> yo no se si es que lo hago mal, pero en todos los intentos me dice algo así como que no se ha podido tenr acceso que revise mi conexion a internet
<pedro_> he probado con la PPA del 1.5 y el 1.6 y nada
<mimecar> has añadido el PPA?
<pedro_> no me deja me sale eso que he dicho antes
<mimecar> pon el error que te da al añadir el ppa en pastebin
<pedro_> es cortito, lo puedo poner aqui o en pastebin?
<pedro_> ok
<mimecar> pastebin
<pedro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9625960/
<mimecar> el PPA no se añade de esa forma
<mimecar> dónde has encontrado esa línea?
<pedro_> en la explicacion de esta web   https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<mimecar> el repositorio de PPA es ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<pedro_> osea que seria : sudo add-apt repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa?
<mimecar> sí
<pedro_> me dice que sudo add-apt orden no encontrada
<cousteau> pedro_, qué versión de ubuntu?
<cousteau> ah, es que es add-apt-repository, no add-apt  repository
<pedro_> cousteau> muchas gracias, ya me di cuenta del error, pero me sale otro error
<pedro_> he tenido que quitar el repositorio
<pedro_> despues de añadir el ppa al actualizar me decia que no se que de una clave publica
<pedro_> espera pongo un paste de lo que me sale
<pedro_> ValueError: cannot convert float NaN to integer
<pedro_> no se que significa eso
<pedro_> eso me sale al añadir el ppa
<pedro_> y al hacer el update
<pedro_>  Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<pedro_> ¿que hago?
<pedro_> alguien me orienta?
<GridNet> revisa que escriviste bien el ppa
<GridNet> y que todavia existe
<pedro_> <GridNet> encantado de saludarte, pues si he revisado y si lo puse bien
<pedro_> el ppa es de wine asi que si debe existir aún
<GridNet> no sé
<GridNet> fiajet en la pagina de launchpad
<pedro_> cual es esa página?
<pedro_> hice la solucion que pone en este post y tampoco soluciona nada
<pedro_> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5263072/Solucion-GPG-EROR-NO-PUBKEY-al-actualizar-repositorios.html
<pedro_> me arroja este resultado
<GridNet> pedro_, de donde estas sacando el ppa que no sabes que pagina de launchpad es?
<pedro_> gpg: no se han encontrados datos OpenPGP válidos
<pedro_> <GridNet> yo pongo el comando  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<GridNet> de donde sacaste ese ppa?
<pedro_> GridNet> yo no se de donde lo saca el comando de la terminal
<pedro_> yo pongo el comando y ya
<GridNet> vos lo estas copiando de algun lado
<GridNet> de que pagina lo estas copiando
<pedro_> un segundo que la pongo
<GridNet> igual el ppa funciona
<GridNet> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<pedro_> http://www.tecmint.com/install-wine-on-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/
<GridNet> pero wine ya esta en ubuntu igual
<pedro_> si, pero en la versión 1.4 y no me ejecuta un programita paqueño que en otro ordenador que tengo con el mismo ubuntu y el mismo winw si ejecuta de lujo
<pedro_> to descargue el wine del centro de software en los dos y uno lo ejecuta y el otro no, en los dos tengo ubuntu 12.4
<GridNet> pedro_, en las configuraciones de origenes de software trata de cambiar el origen a otro conjunto de servidores
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<pedro_> y como hago eso amigo?
<pedro_> adios succesus
<pedro_> tengo el servidor de españa
<Chullachaky> compañeros
<Chullachaky> descague la pelicula de la batalla de los 5 ejercitos
<Chullachaky> pero cuando procedo a descomprimirla
<Chullachaky> me dice que ingrese a un link
<Chullachaky> para el pass del rar
<Chullachaky> pero cuando ingreso
<Chullachaky> aparece propaganda
<pedro_> ¿que servidor sería el mas recomendable?
<Chullachaky> y no puedo entrar a ver eso
<merrick> eso te pasa por ser una rata.
<Chullachaky> de la contraseña
<Chullachaky> a alñguien le paso lo mismo
<merrick> y no pagar para ir al cine.
<Chullachaky> si soy una rata
<Chullachaky> y que
<Chullachaky> !!!
<merrick> paga la coca...
<Chullachaky> y voz pende...o  q nunca obtuvistes algo
<Chullachaky> así
<Chullachaky> que tire el primer tecladazo quien esta libre de toda descarga
<merrick> no.. yo pago e invito a palomitas..
<Chullachaky> ilegal
<pedro_> no os enfadeis amigos
<Chullachaky> claro esta
<Chullachaky> nunca bajaste un mp3
<Chullachaky> pende....o
<Chullachaky> venis a hablarme de moral
<merrick> no loco.. yo pago
<merrick> paga y calla.
<Chullachaky> 8===== >
<pedro_> jajajajajajaja madre mia
<pedro_> no tiene importancia amigos, venga, no os enfadeis
<pedro_> estamos aqui para ayudarnos no discutais
<Chullachaky> ese Gayrrick... que hace joda...
<Chullachaky> calienta
<Chullachaky> taba tratando de sacar los enlaces ocultos de esa web de donde quiero sacar el pass
<Chullachaky> y nada
<Chullachaky> q webada
<merrick> eso t pasa que eres un pollino, y no sabe ná... gallu-
<pedro_> yo en eso no te puedo ayudar compañero
<Chullachaky> los 2 torrent de descarga de la peli
<Chullachaky> estan con un enlace para q te de el pass del rar
<Chullachaky> y ninguna puedo entrar
<pedro_> pues es una putada
<merrick> http://streamcloud.eu/q3pj4vvz9zby esa es la peli.. pollino.
<pedro_> nadie me puede ayudar con mi problema con el jodido wine?
<merrick> para que quieres wine, chacho?
<merrick> a ver explica pedro_
<pedro_> para poder ejecutar un programa que solo sirve para el maldito windows o el mac
<merrick> y cual es el problema con wine.
<pedro_> pues que tengo el mismo ubuntu con el mismo wine en 2 ordenadores y en uno se ejecuta de lujo y en este ni arranca
<merrick> mira la versiones de wine
<merrick> wine --ver
<pedro_> en los dos tengo el wine 1.4
<merrick> que programa es.
<pedro_> metatrader4
<pedro_> es un programa pequeño es para seguimiento del mercado de valores
<merrick> ok.. tienes el mismo ubuntu en los 2 ?
<pedro_> si, el 12.4 en los dos
<merrick> los 2 actualizos... mismos paquetes
<pedro_> si
<pedro_> y en los dos bajé el wine del centro de sofware
<merrick> en el que funciona... copia los archivos de c: y ponlos al otro
<merrick> a ver si asi funca.
<merrick> no se me ocurre nada mas...
<pedro_> copie la carpeta de c de uno al otro e intenté ejecutar el .exe y ni flores
<merrick> cosa rara.
<pedro_> dice que se produjo un error grave y que ha tenido que cerarrse y bla bla bla
<pedro_> puse el paste de los detalles del error antes
<pedro_> si quieres te lo pongo a ver si tu lo entiendes
<merrick> ok
<pedro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9625668/
<merrick> tienes el mismo kernel en los 2 ?
<pedro_> joder en eso me has pillao, no se
<pedro_> como se averigua eso?
<merrick> uname -r
<pedro_> en el otro 3.2.0-74 generic
<merrick> ahora te voy a decir una cosa... aun teniendo el mismo SO y todo igual por las configuraciones de hardware pueden varias las versiones de la paqueteria y por ahi te puede venir el error
<pedro_> 3.13.0-43-generic  coño en este es distinto tio, eres un crack
<pedro_> lo mismo es por el kernel ¿no?
<merrick> puede ser...
<merrick> bueno ya contaras.. yo piro a la cama.
<pedro_> ¿como podría hacer para ponerle a este un kernel como el del otro?
<pedro_> bueno, que descanses colega, muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<zoroastro> si tienen distinta versión del kernel y usas la misma distro es que tienes una menos actualizada que la otra
<zoroastro> salvo que lo cambiaras adrede
<zoroastro> actauliza la que tengas más antigua
<zoroastro> ;-)
<pedro_> <zoroastro> es que lo curioso es que la más antigua es la que funciona
<pedro_> lo que tendia que hacer es poner a este la otra versión mas antigua para que funcione
<pedro_> si actualizo la antigua entonces el programa no funcionaría en ninguno de los dos
<pedro_> el asunto es a ver como cambio yo el kernel de este pc a uno como el del otro
<pedro_> o también se me ocurre poner una versión superior de winw, pero resulta que no hay manera, los repositotios de wine al añadirlos, luego no puedo actualizar nada
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-27
<raul> hola, he instalado virtualbox con sus paquete adicionales, mi problema es: no me reconoce los pinchos usbs. he seguido varios tutoriales, he activado mi user
<raul> el problema es que cuando meto el pincho lo reconoce pero siembre ve lo abre en el sistema anterior aunque tenga control derecho en verde.
<raul> queria decir sistema anfitrion en vez de sistema anterior. gracias
<GridCube> raul, desde la maquina corriendo, si vas a los dispositivos lo ves ahi?
<raul> lo veo en los iconos de virtualbox, que aparecen en la parte inferior derecha ,pero en window7 que es el que tengo virtualizado, no me aperecen y cuando los intento abrir desde los iconos de vbox me los abre en el sistema anfitrion osea ubuntu
<ivedci89> hola
<Chullachaky> instala plaonlinux
<ivedci89> hola no puedo entrar a ninguna cuenta de usuario, solo al invitado puedo
<ivedci89> ubuntu 12.03
<ivedci89> 4
<ivedci89> df -h
<ivedci89> ... 100%  /home
<ivedci89> los permisos estan bien
<successus> salud o/
 * merrick  B.días
<successus> xD
<successus> buenos sean
<Chullachaky> profeshores
<Chullachaky> ya tengo mi pelicula la ultima baatalls
<A1c0nD31t4> hola  a todos
<A1c0nD31t4> alguien sabe si quitar unity de ubuntu 14.04 aligerara ubuntu es que siento que cada distro de ubuntu que sacan es peor que a anterior
<A1c0nD31t4> en especial esta
<A1c0nD31t4> la siento demaciado lenta
<erAbuelo> re
<Chullachaky> exit
<alex-oo> buenas
<alex-oo> alguien ke me ayude
<alex-oo> por favor
<alex-oo> @@@------
<alex-oo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<alex-oo> lo solucione
<alex-oo> perdon
<alex-oo> felices fiesta
<alex-oo> ñeeee
<alex-oo> :)
<zoroastro> cuenta
<zoroastro> a ver si puedo echarte un cable
<zoroastro> alex-oo .....
<MrTulias> llegó, lo solucionó y se fue
<Exterminador> hola
<Exterminador> alguien me sabe decir de alguien que sepa configurar una red de irc?
<Exterminador> ya lo se que es off-topic
<Exterminador> gracias
<fzeta> Exterminador: ¿?
<wyre]]> Exterminador, yo también estoy ¿? xD
<wyre]]> Exterminador, si es offtopic ... prueba en #ubuntu-es-cafe xD
<fzeta> no es off-topic, es una consulta. Ahora bien, sí lo que quieres es cotillear e chismorrear; vete para allá! :D
<fzeta> Exterminador: wake up!
<Artemis3> fzeta, y no tiene ningun sentido semejante pregunta :3
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-28
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * merrick  emos días!?
<everbill> buen dia
<devcros7s> holaa!
<devcros7s> algun MMORPG que me recomendeis para ubuntu ? :D
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<carvajal> hola
<carvajal> se puede recuperar un disco que se han creado particiones accidentalmente
<zoroastro> carvajal si no has usado el disco y solo has definido las paticiones no pasa nada
<zoroastro> borra la tabla de particiones y haz la adecuada
<zoroastro> si has utilizado las pariciones la cosa se complica.... lógicamente ;-)
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, ayuda con owncloud no hay manera de instalarlo.
<carvajal> hice sin darme cuenta un dd if=archivo of=/dev/sdb
<carvajal> y se ha borrado todo pero como lo pare no se si se podra recuperar
<blackangelpr> kal_cividFajdida, http://lignux.com/que-es-owncloud-y-como-se-instala/
<successus> salud
<kal_cividFajdida> hi,hi, ayuda para instalar owncloud resulta que requiere eliminar apache2-mpm-worker por apache2-mpm-prefork pero crea paquete roto, no permite intalar. Desintalo ... worker y m obliga a instalar apache2-mpm-event pero este a su vez no deja instala owncloud. Al guna solucion, al quien le ha  pasado esto?
<erAbuelo> re
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<hectorsales> Hola, alguien para que me pueda aconsejar en una cuestion
<MrTulias> !pregunta hectorsales
<kubot> hectorsales: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<hectorsales> Ok
<hectorsales> Las "host corner" de ubuntu 14.04 se me desactivan aleatoriamente al iniciar el sistema. ¿Alguna solución efectiva ?
<blackangelpr> hecrorsales, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1801083      pero creo que se fue
<nmvs> Hola
<nmvs> ayuda porfavor
<nmvs> instalar ableton live  9
<nmvs> y hacer correr la auitorizacion
<blackangelpr> nmvs, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jqht_1ynL2U
<blackangelpr> suerte
<nmvs> sii ya vi este video
<nmvs> y lo pude instalar
<nmvs> solo falta
<nmvs> hacer correr el archivo de autorizacion
<blackangelpr> nmvs, http://askubuntu.com/questions/279009/how-can-i-open-the-auz-authorization-file-to-authorize-ableton-live-8-2-2
<nmvs> gracias
<nmvs> voy a probar
<usrmaquina> hola
<usrmaquina> que hay acerca del soporte hsa en el kernel
<usrmaquina> linux
<usrmaquina> ?
<erAbuelo> hsa?
<usrmaquina> si la tecnologia de amd
<usrmaquina> uso conjunto de cpu y gpu para proceso
<usrmaquina> en las apu de amd
<erAbuelo> ni idea
<usrmaquina> y una cosa
<usrmaquina> alguien usa xubuntu
<usrmaquina> es que tengo una duda acerca del escritorio xfce
<blackangelpr> como es?
<blackangelpr> yo tengo una computadora que tiene un APU y funciona muy bien
<blackangelpr> con un A-6 puedo jugar dota  no da problemas
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien ha instalado owncloud a que se debe el error de paquetes rotos ?
 * donostiarra nas
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<blackangelpr> buenas noches abuelo
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-21
<rodicio> Good morning. Tengo un archivo de texto que pesa 1 Giga, y no consigo ver que tiene dentro
<Juan15> Hola
<Juan15> A todos los invito al Canal :
<Juan15> ##ChalaEntreAmigos
<Juan15> Hola
<rodicio> Juan15,  Espero que sea #CharlaEntreAmigos . Y yo te invito a que uses cualquier distribución de GNU/Linux, y te des cuenta de que Windows es una basura. ;)
<Juan15> Windows Abajo GNU/Linux Jamás sera vensido.
<Juan15> XD
<Juan15> Hola Escriban Amigos
<Juan15> Quien Juega Minecrafr?
<chapo> wrong channel buddy
<Juan15> EE
<Juan15> Que dices
<chapo> canal incorrecto para buscar players de minecraft
<Juan15> Eee
<Juan15> No te entiendo
<Juan15> seccessus Tu estas en casi todos los canales
<chapo> eso de charla entreamigos es de tu pais de venezuela?
<Juan15> De Cualquiera que quiera entrar
<chapo> dale
<Juan15> A todos los invito al Canal :
<Juan15> ##ChalaEntreAmigos
<chapo> y por que andas en este canal? haciendole promocion?
<Juan15> Es que esta casi vacio el otro canal y necesito personas
<Juan15> Ces
<Juan15> Ves
<Juan15> Entiendes
<Juan15> Gracias por quitarme el silencio uBOTu_fr
<chapo> es el bot :s
<Juan15> A
<Juan15> Que menso soy
<Juan15> XD
<chapo> manejas linux?
<Juan15> Es conmigo ?
<chapo> see
<Juan15> Si manejo Linux Y
<chapo> na nadamas, como invitabas a otro canal pensaba que no
<chapo> ya tenia rato que no entraba al canal, ya no veo a mimecar, arp, la old school
<Juan15> mimecar A ese Lo odio
<Juan15> Me barneo una vez
<Juan15> No se por que
<Juan15> A fue ayer
<chapo> y bueh, algo a lo mejor hciiste en contra de las reglas del foro, que se yo
<Juan15> No no viole ninguna regla
<Juan15> Hola?
<chapo> ?
<Juan15> ....
<Juan15> Eee
<Juan15> Hola
<Juan15> ?
<Juan15> Hola
<Juan15> Hola¡¡
<Juan15> ?
<Juan15> Hola
<ricard> tengo un problema la terminal no me reconoce la contraseña
<Verdislau> oi
<successus> salud o/
<Verdislau> exit
<new2this> como puedo bajarme los capitulos de la telenovela celia para verlos offline despues? Por ejemplo: https://www.telemundo.com/novelas/2015/12/18/celia-capitulo-48-celia-le-confiesa-la-verdad-su-madre-ollita    Por si acaso, intente con youtube-dl pero telemundo.com no es soportado por youtube-dl
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-22
<uruk> hola gente alguien ,
<uruk> sabe como guardar la sesion , es decir tengo unas ventanas abiertas y quiero guardar esa configuracion de ventanas abiertaseso es posible en ubuntu?
<uruk> es decir existe alguna manera de ejecutar algun comando y programa que me guarde las posiciones de las ventanas en el escritorio de ubuntu?
<uruk> alguien sabe como guardar sesiones de ubuntu unity  en un arxivo y luego recuperar la sesion que se desee?
<fernando_> Hola a todos/as
<fernando_> Tengo una impresora Brother XL-1110 que Ubuntu 14.4 reconoce, pero no consigue hacerla funcionar: imprime todas las páginas en blanco. ¿Se puede corregir este fallo? Y, si se puede, ¿cómo lo corrijo? Gracias de antemano.
<fernando_> Es que soy nuevo en ubuntu y aún hay cosas que no se como solucionar, agradecería mucho vuestra ayuda
<fernando_> ¿nadie me puede ayudar? es muy importante para mi trabajo
<fernando> Hola, ¿aguien me podría ayudar con una impresora brother hl-1110 que no hay manera de que imprima nada? ubuntu la reconoce pero no es capaz de imprimir nada
<fernando> tengo ya 2 dias intentandolo todo y nada no hay manera
<fernando> Utilizo ubuntu 14.04
<fernando> ¿nadie me puede audar?
<fernando> ¿nadie tiene una brother con ubuntu?
<AlexTor07> hay vida????
<fernando> parece que no tio, esto está desierto
<AlexTor07> hahaha...
<fernando> estará todo dios de compras
<AlexTor07> tengo tres dias que volvi a curiosear en IRC y no he encontrado nada ni nadie... excepto en los chsts de sexo y vanalidades...
<fernando> es que la jodienda no tiene enmienda jajajajaja
<AlexTor07> hahahaha...
<AlexTor07> espero que a partir de enero mas canales se activen, conoces canales sobre linux en español que tengan gente viva?
<AlexTor07> voy a agregar este a la lista de automaticos.
<fernando> pues yo solo entro en este precisamente para resolver problemas con ubuntu
<AlexTor07> Ok.
<fernando> ahora tengo un problema con una impresora que ubuntu la reconoce pero no imprime ni mierda
<fernando> y nadie me dice ni pio
<AlexTor07> has tratado en Google?
<fernando> si y en la web de brothrer pero nada sirve
<AlexTor07> Bueno, ese no es el uso que le doy a Linux (el de oficina), sino te ayudara, por lo general tiendo a resolver cosas con mucha terquedad y hasta que los ojos me duelan...
<AlexTor07> Ubuntu es muy utilizado, debe haber solucion, si no eres tan terco busca un tecnico.
<fernando> Terquedad es lo que me sobra jajajajaja
<AlexTor07> LOL !!!
<fernando> Nada lo que encuentro es para versiones anteriores de ubuntu y esas no sirven
<fernando> Lo extraño, es que la reconoce y hace que actúe pero las páginas salen en blanco
<AlexTor07> por suerte es Ubuntu y no Arch... solo me duró dos dias.
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-23
<salapin> buenas noches
<salapin> comento un poco mi caso, me regalaron un laptop acer con windows 10 he tenido que hacer un downgrade de la bios para poder meterle ubuntu ya que debido a un "bug" no era posible con la version mas actual de esta. Bueno el tema es que he hecho una instalacion dual uefi manteniendo ambos sistemas. El tema es que ahora no puedo entrar en ubuntu pues no me aparece grub
<salapin> windows 10 arranca sin problemas. Como  accedo ahora a ubuntu?
<salapin> 14.04.3
<salapin> nadie me puede ayudar por favor?
<lycan_s> por que no la dejas solo con ubuntu?
<salapin> necesito ambos sistemas para mi hermano
<lycan_s> salapin: ok te entiendo
<guille> hola
<lycan_s> hi
<guille> necesito ayuda, tengo una camara nikon y no se como importar las fotos a la computadora, tengo instalado ubuntu studio
<Xago> Me aparece este mensaje en el terminal --> ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted
<Xago> Buenos dias
<Xago> necesito de vuestra ayuda
<Xago> sudo: /etc/sudoers.d is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<Xago> ya reparé la falla del sudoers, pero aún tengo el tema de icmp
<Xago> guampa, me echas una mano?
<Xago> si uso SUDO funciona....a qué se debe?
<salapin> buenas noches.
<salapin> alguien me puede ayudarme a interpretar dos cosas...
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<salapin> la primera, ubuntu 14.04.3 no reconoce la Wireless de mi laptop que tiene pocos dias. es una Qualcom QCA9377
<salapin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2304250
<salapin> según exponen parece que en 15.04 si la han hecho funcionar
<salapin> pero no acabo de entender lo que tengo que hacer, expuesto por Chili555
<mimecar> usas esa versión por alguna razón?
<salapin> mimecar,  porque es una LTS
<salapin> simplemente
<salapin> si me recomedais usar otra, no tengo inconveniente... por el soporte
<salapin> de seis a cinco años
<mimecar> las LTS tienen sentido en servidores, en equipos normales no
<mimecar> si quieres usarla tendrás que compilar el driver, en que paso te quedas?
<salapin> mimecar,  estoy muy pez... a ver hace tiempo que uso ubuntu pero no he profundizado nunca.. me limito a usar el software de diario, p2p, xchat, telegram chrome, etc y la verdad hasta ahí no he tenido problemas
<salapin> mimecar, me recomiendas que instale la ultima version de ubuntu? es decir, la 15.10
<mimecar> vas a tener más soporte de hardware
<mimecar> y aplicaciones más recientes
<mimecar> en un servidor o un equipo con pocos recursos puede estar bien una LTS
<salapin> entonces que hago mimecar
<mimecar> las opciones son compilar el driver, usar una Wifi pro USB o actualizar
<mimecar> tu eliges
<salapin> ok, pues actualizaré a 15.10
<salapin> de este modo probablemente el controlador este soportado?  tendre que compilarlo tambien
<salapin> ?
<mimecar> descarga un live usb y lo pruebas
<salapin> mimecar
<salapin> otra cosa
<salapin> otro problema es con uefi
<salapin> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/176670#.Vnr6K3XhCb-
<mimecar> guarda una copia de tus datos en un disco externo antes de actualizar
<salapin> tuve que seguir los pasos del tutorial para conseguir tener dual boot
<salapin> conseguí seguirlo hasta el punto 10
<salapin> pero no entiendo esta parte
<nec0spe> no tiene sentido usar una LTS en un pc normal?
<salapin> Ahora al reiniciar debería aparecer el menú de Refind para seleccionar el sistema operativo que se desee.
<salapin> Importante:
<salapin> * Es conveniente al instalar Gnu/Linux crear un archivo refind.conf en /Boot y en él, agregar todas las opciones necesarias para que inicie el sistema.
<salapin> Un archivo refind.conf básico sería:
<nec0spe> desde cuando?
<mimecar> salapin, no pegues texto en el canal, podrás hablar dentro de un minuto
<mimecar> nec0spe, LTS tiene soporte ampliado pero no tienes siempre las últimas versiones
<mimecar> salvo que te pongas a instalar PPA externos
<nec0spe> ya eso si
<mimecar> salapin, te recomiendo usar grub
<nec0spe> pero se supone que es mas estable no?
<mimecar> y no poner gestores de arranque externos a los repositorios
<mimecar> nec0spe, no
<salapin> mimecar,
<mimecar> si sacas una versión más o menos estable y sólo pones parches de seguridad...
<salapin> mimecar, instale ubuntu del mismo modo que en el pc de sobremesa, desde el que te estoy hablando ahora mismo
<salapin> pero por el tema este uefi no podia acceder a ubuntu
<salapin> arrancaba solo windows
<salapin> entonces tuve que buscarme la vida y utilizar refind
<salapin> para poder acceder a ambos sistemas en el menu de arranque
<nec0spe> mimecar, http://www.muylinux.com/2014/01/28/ubuntu-lts
<salapin> mimecar, tas por ahí-....
<mimecar> estoy
<salapin> as leido lo que he puesto
<mimecar> parece que se instala desde windows
<salapin> si si
<mimecar> nec0spe, ese artículo tiene casi dos años
<nec0spe> y en 2 años ha cambiado el concepto de LTS?
<mimecar> lo que no tiene sentido es usar una LTS
<nec0spe> porque la ultima LTS es la 14.04
<mimecar> y después tener varios repositorios PPA para tener versiones más recientes de las aplicaciones
<nec0spe> eso es otra cosa
<mimecar> la diferencia es el tiempo de sporte hasta que te "obligan" a actualziar
<mimecar> actualizar
<salapin> entonces... que hago?
<salapin> :P
<mimecar> salapin, ya te he puesto las opciones antes
<salapin> mimecar no me has dicho nada sobre uefi
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> has puesto un enlace de otro gestor de arranque
<salapin> utilizo otro gestor de arranque porque grub no se instala bien....
<mimecar> si estás siguiendo esa guía (por la razón que sea) pon el error que te da al instalarlo
<mimecar> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-alongside.html
<salapin> voy a leerlo
<nec0spe> mimecar, es posible pasar de una LTS a una version "normal"?
<mimecar> modificando una cosa del centro de software sí
<nec0spe> cual?
<mimecar> de memoria no lo recuerdo
<nec0spe> ok
<mimecar> pero en las opciones del centro de software hay una opción que está configurada para que sólo actualice a LTS
<nec0spe> aunque de todas formas dentro de poco saldra la 16.04 no?
<mimecar> 4 meses
<nec0spe> en la 16.04 veo que habra varios cambios
<nec0spe> como que el centro de software desaparece
<nec0spe> me han recomendado que no haga la actualizacion
<nec0spe> y haga una instalacion limpia
<nec0spe> de todas formas ahora mismo no tengo ningun problema
<nec0spe> me esperare a la 16.04
<uruk> hola
<uruk> como puedo que ubuntu me inicie a consola sin entrono grafico tipico de unity?
<salapin> chicos podeis echarme una mano con esto.. a ver
<salapin> he seguido los pasos de este tutorial
<salapin> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-alongside.html
<SonikkuAmerica> a ver que... ¿?
<salapin> para instalar ubuntu 15.10 con windows 10 en un sistema uefi
<salapin> el tema
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, ¿UEFI?
<SonikkuAmerica> salapin: ¿Estás en el ambiente "Live" ahora?
<salapin> si
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<salapin> el tema es que... no he seguido los pasos completamente a ver...
<SonikkuAmerica> Inicia Ud. el instalador..
<salapin> SonikkuAmerica,  ya esta instalado pero todavia no he reiniciado
<salapin> te comento
<SonikkuAmerica> o
<salapin> he seguido los pasos del link que he puesto con anterioridad.
<salapin> el tema, es que yo habia reducido la particion de C:\ en windows a la mitad para compartirla con ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Cuando Ud. reinicia su computadora, Ud. debe ver un menú GRUB.
<salapin> he seguido todos los pasos del tutorial, pero cuando he llegado a la instalación, le he dicho que avanzada, para ponerle yo las particiones
<salapin> de /, swap y /home
<salapin> e instalado grub en sda
<SonikkuAmerica> salapin: Muéstrame un cuadro de GParted..
<salapin> ok one moment
<SonikkuAmerica> err... ¿habla Ud. inglés? jeje
<SonikkuAmerica> :D
<salapin> no tengo ni idea
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿...? ¿cómo usar Imgur?
<salapin> subo la imagen enseguida
<SonikkuAmerica> salapin: Va a http://imgur.com , clic "upload images", selecciona "browse your computer", busca por la imagén y clic "OK", y clic "Upload file"
<SonikkuAmerica> entonces envíame la dirección Web aquí en el canal IRC
<salapin> http://es.tinypic.com/r/2zsp8v4/9
<SonikkuAmerica> ^ Funciona también, jeje
<SonikkuAmerica> salapin: El problema, ¿cuál es? lol, ¡estás bien!
<salapin> as visto los pasos del tutorial
<SonikkuAmerica> Sus particiones *miren* bien...
<salapin> que te he puesto antes
<salapin> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-alongside.html
<salapin> los ultimos pasos
<salapin> Cambiar el orden de arranque para que Ubuntu puede arrancar
<SonikkuAmerica> El tutorial solamente es una referencia... su caso actual podría variar...
<salapin> ipo sudo apt-get install efibootmgr en la ventana de terminal.
<SonikkuAmerica> y [ sudo efibootmgr ] Ud. dirá cuál partición tiene prioridad de boot
<salapin> pero es que no me pone ubuntu por ningun lado
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿? Podría ver la salida de [ sudo efibootmgr ]?
<salapin> si
<SonikkuAmerica> (en pastebin)
<salapin> espera te subo una imagen
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<salapin> http://es.tinypic.com/r/2zhlgrl/9
<salapin> ahi SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> kk
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-24
<salapin> la imagen
<SonikkuAmerica> salapin: OK... entonces vamos a Ubuntu otra manera :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Reinicia su computadora.
<salapin> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> (reiniciará en Windows...)
<salapin> vale
<salapin> a ver.. reiniciando
<salapin> exacto
<SonikkuAmerica> ¡No haces login!
<salapin> ¿?
<salapin> vale
<salapin> dime
<SonikkuAmerica> En lugar...
<SonikkuAmerica> clic el icono de poder, y oprimir SHIFT mientras haciendo clic en "Reiniciar"
<SonikkuAmerica> *oprima
<SonikkuAmerica> (debe ver "Espere por favor")
<salapin> si...
<SonikkuAmerica> salapin: Un menú aparecerá en algún tiempo
<salapin> ya ya
<salapin> ya a aparecido
<SonikkuAmerica> clic "Usa un artefacto" (¿?)
<SonikkuAmerica> "Utilice" ... (no estoy familiar con la localización español en Windows)
<salapin> hajam
<salapin> como entro ahora en ubuntu?
<salapin> no puedo
<SonikkuAmerica> Un momento... ¿has hachado clic en la opción debajo de "Continuar" en el menú previo?
<salapin> si... a ver que hago, gracias por la ayuda SonikkuAmerica  intetare solucionarlo yo
<SonikkuAmerica> salapin: OK, adiós
<m4dc0d3r> hola buenas noches
<ivedcidesk> :-D
<m4dc0d3r> alguno codeando algo?
<m4dc0d3r> es decir programando algo?
<_6U54N0_> $ m4dc0d3r 2> /dev/null
<zas74> hola
<zas74> es posible cuando hago >sudo service lightdm stop iniciar luego otro entorno grafico?
<asda14> hola
<asda14> alguien me puede decir como se puede cerrar el entorno grafico de tty7 ? Y luego como puedo iniciar un tentorno grafico en tty1?
<salapin> Buenas tardes y feliz navidad a tod@s
<nahuelon> FELIZ NAVIDAD PARA TODOS
<nahuelon> quedo alquien ??? necesito si pueden ayudarme a enviar correo masivo, estuve viendo varios tutoriales e  inclusive instale merge para thunderbird , pero no logro realizarlo correctamente . muchas gracias
<salapin> buenas noches,
<salapin> tengo un problema con los altavoces y ubuntu 15.10
<salapin> comento.. escucho un ruido que solo percibo cuando no estoy reproduciendo nada
<salapin> es como un chisparreo de los altavoces
<salapin> y resulta algo molesto
<salapin> cuando voy a configuracion-sonido y silencio los altavoces este problema desaparece
<salapin> me podeis ayudar a solucionarlo?
<salapin> nadie puede ayudarme por favor
<JeDa> nah
<ghytr> salapin, si
<salapin> gracias
<salapin> dime ghytr
<ghytr> 1mn primero con la terminal abre' alsamixer
<salapin> abierto ghytr
<salapin> estas ghytr
<ghytr> ok
<salapin> ok dime
<ghytr> en channel debe haber 6ch
<salapin> si
<ghytr> esto hace que la fuente externe se mute.
<salapin> ghytr,  no entiendo muy bien esto que dices
<salapin> a ver
<salapin> cuando escribo alsamixer en la terminal
<salapin> por defecto me aparece la hdmi
<salapin> tengo que cambiar con f6 y
<salapin> seleccionar HDA Intel PCH
<salapin> que es la tarjeta de sonido propiamente dicha
<salapin> eo
<_6U54N0_> es un dispositivo fisico (hardware)
<_6U54N0_> que es manejado por un programa llamado driver.
<_6U54N0_> si el driver no es el correcto, entonces tendra problemas con el hardware, o sea, su tarjeta de sonido.
<ghytr> puede que pulseaudio haya cambiado tu menu alsamixer por defecto.
<salapin> _6U54N0_,
<salapin> tengo un problema con los altavoces y ubuntu 15.10
<salapin> <salapin> comento.. escucho un ruido que solo percibo cuando no estoy reproduciendo nada
<salapin> <salapin> es como un chisparreo de los altavoces
<salapin> <salapin> y resulta algo molesto
<salapin> <salapin> cuando voy a configuracion-sonido y silencio los altavoces este problema desaparece
<salapin> <salapin> me podeis ayudar a solucionarlo?
<_6U54N0_> mi consejo es que elimine pulse audio de su distribucion y lo deje solo con alsamixer.
<ghytr> salapin, y tus cables son sin oxyjeno (ose anti-ruido)?
<salapin> a ver
<salapin> tengo un laptop
<_6U54N0_> en fin. arregleselas como pueda.
<salapin> y escucho solamente
<salapin> por los altavoces de este
<_6U54N0_> $  salapin 2> /dev/null
<salapin> no los tengo conectados a nada
<ghytr> ok
<salapin> que hago entonces ghytr
<ghytr> el menu de alsamixer se parece a eso...
<ghytr> https://www.google.com/search?q=alsamixer+photo&tbm=isch&imgil=w44fEVvN6PJuoM%253A%253BkvjpW7lgQ9KAEM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fforums.linuxmint.com%25252Fviewtopic.php%25253Ff%2525253D196%25252526t%2525253D88355&source=iu&pf=m&fir=w44fEVvN6PJuoM%253A%252CkvjpW7lgQ9KAEM%252C_&usg=__I4sK0_ygK3iuyJFqVCArU5nOxT0%3D
<salapin> si cuando selecciono a traves de f6 en alsamixer
<salapin> la tarjeta real de audio
<salapin> no la hdmi esa de las narices
<ghytr> debes entrar en el y aceder a channel.
<salapin> que es la que aparece por defecto
<ghytr> en channel debes tener 6ch
<salapin> epsera que subo capturas
<salapin> ghytr,  cuando escribo
<salapin> alsamixer en la terminal
<salapin> me muestra esto tal cual
<salapin> http://subefotos.com/ver/?6ead9b647544089a5ad307a7ca05c2ebo.png
<salapin> luego presiono f6 y me muestra esto
<salapin> http://subefotos.com/ver/?6a6da2f1032618dcc342bb69b0596473o.png
<salapin> selecciono HDA intel PCH
<ghytr> salapin, mi internet no es rapido.
<salapin> y me muestra esto
<salapin> ahh
<salapin> http://subefotos.com/ver/?84bad70d8e9f334b40f59a31d5171b45o.png
<ghytr> me parece que es un problema de driver que no es aun a punto.
<salapin> que hago entonces
<ghytr> ls pci
<ghytr> lspci
<salapin> http://pastebin.com/UsNqjQX7
<ghytr> no puedo ayudar mas estoy cansado
<salapin> oki gracias de todos modos
<salapin> ghytr,
<salapin> ::)
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-25
<successus> salud o/
<zzzaq> como puedo deshabilitar entorno grafico unity?
<Tiffon> nas fiestas
<pedro_> sexo
<uruk> hola alguien sabe algun ftp que me de hospedaje gratuito de unos ficheros txt?
<successus> salud o/
<salapin_> a ver si podéis ayudarme por favor. Tengo problemas con la tarjeta de red, la wireless y la de sonido.
<salapin_> tengo dual boot con windows 10
<salapin_> cuando inicio en ubuntu le cuesta un poco conectarse a internet... si habiendo estado en ubuntu reinicio e inicio en windows la red me dice que esta limitada y no hay manera de acceder a internet
<salapin_> la red wifi no me la detecta..  y por ultimo
<salapin_> cuando no estoy reproduciendo nada escucho por los altavoces ruido
<salapin_> no es muy intenso pero temo que pueda fastidiar los altavoces
<salapin_> este ruido desaparece cuando silencio el sistema
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-26
<jotaxpe> Hola, alguien sabe como solucionar el problema de red en shamatari un sistema basado en ubuntu, para sony vaio svf142c29u, no reconoce red local ni wifi
<jotaxpe> Hola, alguien sabe como solucionar el problema de red en shamatari un sistema basado en ubuntu studio 12.04.5 lst, para sony vaio svf142c29u, no reconoce red local ni wifi
<jotaxpe> porfavor!
<LinoSP> Buenos días a todos... Ayer instalé Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS de 32 bits  y siempre que arranco la laptop me aparece un error  que dice "Lo sentimos, Ubuntu 14.04 ha experimentado un error interno      executablePath     /usr/sbin/unity-greeter       ProblemType       Crash
<mimecar> parece un error de Unity
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<ivedci89> 8-)
<ivedci89> sucede tambien en lubuntu cuando no se tienen actualizaciones instaladas.
<LinoSP> mimecar: está con todas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> ¿puedes comprobar si con un usuario nuevo te aparece el mismo error?
<LinoSP> mimecar: por el momento no puedo
<LinoSP> :(
<mimecar> por?
<LinoSP> mimecar: el informe de error  en la seccion  ProcStatus muestra     Name: unity-greeter     State: S (sleeping)
<LinoSP> como hago para activarlo?
<mimecar> el proceso ha dado un error, no sirve de mucho que lo actives
<salapin> [mimecar]
<salapin> buenas tardes
<mimecar> hola
<salapin> tengo problemas con mi laptop acer e 15 e5-573-c5wh
<salapin> comento un poco los problemas a ver si podeis ayudarme, por favor.
<salapin> instale ubuntu 15.10 en el y la tarjeta ethernet, la wireless y el audio hda intel son del chip realtek
<salapin> el tema es el siguiente:
<salapin> la tarjeta ethernet ubuntu la detecta y funcionar, pero le cuesta un poco hacerla funcionar cuando inicio el sistema, tengo dual boot con windows 10
<salapin> y cuando accedo a windows habiendo estado con anterioridad en ubuntu la conexion a internet me la muestra como limitada y no accede a internet
<salapin> la hora en la Bios ubuntu la retrasa una hora y cuando inicio en windows está retrasada, aunque en ubuntu la muestra bien
<mimecar> no estará bien seleccionada la zona horaria en alguno de los dos
<salapin> y por ultimo lo que más me preocupa es lo siguiente. Tengo sonido, pero cuando no reproduzco nada emite ruido en los altavoces, resulta molessto y temo que pueda darñarlos
<salapin> intente solucionarlo anoche compilando los drivers de realtek pero tuve problemas y me quede sin sonido. De manera que huí de nuevo a windows desinstalando ubuntu
<salapin> pero quiero hacer que funcione bien ubuntu, me gusta linux
<salapin> y la interfaz unity, y para mi es mucho mas seguro que "Ventanas" a la hora de navegar, etc
<mimecar> serás de los pocos que les gusta unity :p
<salapin> ya jejeje
<salapin> pero me gusta xD
<mimecar> del tema de sonido parece algo del driver de Ubuntu, tendrás que investigar las opciones de Pulseaudio
<salapin> ahora en serio, como puedo solventar estos problemas...
<salapin> lo del wireless no me preocupa pues se como resolverlo
<salapin> me preocupa el sonido y lo que he expuesto sobre lan y tal
<salapin> que me aconsejas que haga mimecar
<salapin> he estado buscando pero no encuentro nada
<mimecar> es moderno el ordenador?
<salapin> si
<salapin> tiene veinte dias
<salapin> no es gran cosa pero va bien
<mimecar> prueba con el live usb de otra distro
<mimecar> que haya salido hace poco
<salapin> como cual mimecar
<mimecar> Fedora / Opensuse
<mimecar> Ubuntu 16.04 aún le queda un poco
<mimecar> y siendo tan reciente el ordenador puede ser que el chipset que tenga no tenga soporte completo
<salapin> cuando ocurre eso cual es la solucion
<mimecar> buscar el chipset y ver si tiene incompatiblidades
<salapin> como identifico el chipset de manera exacta
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47623/list-the-hardware-info-and-status-in-my-computer
<salapin> probe todos los metodos anoche mimecar, pero tengo una duda... ubuntu te informa del hardware en funcion de como lo detecta
<salapin> pero realmente es ·real· quiero decir
<mimecar> con lshw ves los identificadores del hardware
<salapin> [mimecar] que me aconsejas que haga entonces... voy a empezar de 0 y me gustaria que se solventara bien!
<mimecar> prueba diferentes live usb
<mimecar> y el que te funcione bien te lo quedas
<salapin> [mimecar] cuando silencio el sistema el ruido de los altavoces desaparece
<salapin> y el ruido que emite no es mayor o menor en funcion de la intensidad... siempre es el mismo independientemente de si el volumen es alto o bajo
<salapin> solo desaparece cuando silencio el sistema
<mimecar> comprueba los controles del audio
<mimecar> no sea que tengas el micrófono activado
<pietrelinux> hola a tod@s
<mimecar> hola pietrelinux
<pietrelinux> alguien a probado ubuntu en cherrytrail?? estoy mirando por aliexpress
<mimecar> yo no
<pietrelinux> alguna y encuentro cosillas con cherry por 80€ y la verdad que tengo ganas
<pietrelinux> tablet de 8 pulgadas
<salapin> [mimecar] tu instalarias los drivers de realtek
<mimecar> no
<salapin> porque
<mimecar> usa los que vengan de serie con Ubuntu
<salapin> ok voy a probar con ubuntu 14.04.3 a ver si me hace el ruido
<salapin> a ver si por casualidad no me lo hace...
<salapin> con 15.10 ya te digo todo lo que ha hecho
<salapin_> mimecar,  si actualizo el kernel a 4.3 se corregirán mis problemas
<salapin_> ?¿
<salapin_> nas Mikelevel
<salapin_> como vas amigo
<este> hola
#ubuntu-es 2015-12-27
<xubuntu65w> Hola! alguien me puede ayudar?
<xubuntu65w> Mi xubunto tarda demasiado para inicial!
<xubuntu65w> salen una letras que duran una eternida y luego abre
<xubuntu65w> Se queda mucho tiempo abriendo algo como PV6, no recuerdo pero tarda mucho tiempo y no es normal
<xubuntu65w> Hola! alguien me puede ayudar?
<Tiffon> tengo un equipo con una placa z97-hd3 gigabyte y i7 5775c+ubuntu 15 se queda colgado al trabajar con el, hay que tirar de resuib o boton, ubuntu 14 tarda mas en colgarse, y cuando lo hace se suele reiniciar solo.
<Tiffon> memtest no detecta ningun problema de memoria
<Tiffon> no encuentro nada en los logs sobre posible fallo, alguna idea o algo para probar?
<Tiffon> reisub xD
<successus> salud o/
<asfdfas> alguien con debian por aca
<ELM3rl1ns> asfdfas, #debian-es
<mimecar> es más fácil que encuentres usuarios de Debian en su canal
<asfdfas> mimecar: claro pero sin son todos znc es dificil
<mimecar> znc?
<asfdfas> dejan colgados el nick mimecar no te hagas el tonto
<ELM3rl1ns> mimecar, Que esten en la nube.
<ELM3rl1ns> Con un BNC.
<mimecar> si lo pregunto es porque no sé lo que es ZNV
<mimecar> ZNC
<ELM3rl1ns> mimecar, No sabes que es un ZNC?
<mimecar> sin buscarlo no
<salapin_> buenas
<salapin_> mimecar, quiero actualizar los controladores de Alsa
<salapin_> para ve si soluciono el problema que te comente
<mimecar> no es sencillo si compilas los drivers
<mimecar> porque las actualizaciones del kernel te afectarán
<salapin_> entonces que hago mimecar
<salapin_> ya no se que hacer
<mimecar> ¿ya has probado otros Live USB?
<salapin_> no
<salapin_> voy a probar ahora
<salapin_> pero me dijiste
<salapin_> que probara
<salapin_> y si se escuchaba bien
<salapin_> que hago?
<salapin_> como lo traspaso a ubuntu
<mimecar> no lo podrías traspasar
<mimecar> tendrás que usar esa distribución de momento
<salapin_> ?¿? pero eso no es solucionar el problema, no?
<mimecar> no, eso es usar el ordenador
<salapin_> si es que el tema es que se escucha bien
<mimecar> y ya cuando lo puedes usar buscas alternativas
<salapin_> pero cuando no reproduzco nada escucho algo de ruido
<mimecar> o tienes el micrófono grabando o hay algo del driver que no está bien
<salapin_> mimecar,  y cuando falla el driver que debo hacer
<mimecar> buscar la información del hardware
<mimecar> y ver si tiene alguna incompatibilidad con Ubuntu
<salapin_> mimecar,
<salapin_> que distribucion me recomiendas que pruebe
<salapin_> he probado con xenial xerus
<salapin_> pero hace lo mismo
<mimecar> prueba con distribuciones más conocidas como Fedora / OpenSUSE
<mimecar> cuando salga Ubuntu 16.04 vuelves a probar
<salapin_> descargando fedora
<salapin_> a ver que pasa
<salapin_> mimecar
<salapin_> queria agradecerte
<salapin_> la ayuda que me das
<salapin_> :)
<mimecar> ok
<salapin> [mimecar] con fedora hace lo mismo
<salapin> voy a probar con mint.
<salapin> he prestado maxima atencion
<salapin> cuando inicia el sistema al cargar la bios me parece que tambien hace el ruido
<salapin> pero en windows 10 no
<hAGALON> Buen@s a tod@s...
<hAGALON> me gustaria resolver una duda a ver si ustedes me pueden ayudar...
<hAGALON> muchas gracias de antemano
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<hAGALON> muy, gracias
<hAGALON> como puedo poner el sonido de inicio del sistema y apagado,tengo ubuntu 15.10 64bits
<mimecar> ¿se lo quieres poner a Unity?
<hAGALON> no
<hAGALON> tengo mate
<hAGALON> mimecar
<hAGALON> pero la base creo yo que sera lo mismo..
<mimecar> comprueba si te aparece esa opción en el panel de control de Gnome
<mimecar> no exactamente
<hAGALON> aahh
<hAGALON> ok
<hAGALON> digame
<hAGALON> si ya estoy en el panel de control
<mimecar> busca en las opciones de sonido
<hAGALON> en preferencias de sonido pone lo siguiente:efectos de sonido/hardware/entrada/salida/aplicaciones/y activar sonidos en ventanas y botones
<hAGALON> no pone nada mas
<hAGALON> mimecar
<mimecar> puede ser que no tengas la opción
<hAGALON> creo que no
<hAGALON> entonces como usted cree que devo proceder¿?
<hAGALON> para tenerlo
<mimecar> busca primero en Google si esa opción existe
<hAGALON> no he visto nada
<mimecar> en KDE me parece recordar que se podía cambiar
<mimecar> pero es otro escritorio
<hAGALON> sobre ubuntu 15.10
<hAGALON> cierto
<hAGALON> encontre algo pero no se como devo hacer...
<hAGALON> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14235489/
<hAGALON> mire esto si puede
<mimecar> prueba en la consola antes el comando
<hAGALON> cual comando¿?
<mimecar> el que tienes en la línea 7
<mimecar> sabes lo que hacen esas modificaciones o las estás copiando de algún sitio?
<hAGALON> le explico
<hAGALON> estube en un chat extranjero y me dieron eso para poder hacerlo,tendria que editarlo y guardarlo no se si es pluma o nano
<hAGALON> este es el comando que me han dado
<hAGALON> udo nano /etc/systemd/system/startup-sound.service
<mimecar> tienes un live USB preparado verdad?
<hAGALON> sudo nano /etc/systemd/system/startup-sound.service
<hAGALON> si
<hAGALON> por¿?
<mimecar> estás modificando archivos del sistema
<hAGALON> si lo se
<mimecar> esas instrucciones son para Ubuntu 15.10?
<hAGALON> si
<mimecar> entonces sigue los pasos
<hAGALON> entonces como devo proceder
<mimecar> comprueba si el comando de la línea 7 funciona
<mimecar>  /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play -f /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/system-ready.ogg
<hAGALON> cuando pongo eso en la terminal,no funciona
<mimecar> si no funciona tendrás que ver si está instalado canberra-gtk-play
<_6U54N0_> $ mimecar 2> /dev/null
<hAGALON> tengo que editarlo con nano y guardar pero eso no lo se hacer,
<mimecar> si al ejecutar el comando no pasa nada, tendrás que buscar lo que está fallando
<hAGALON> como puedo mandarte una captura de pantalla¿?,para que veo lo que me pasa
<mimecar> puedes subirla a imagebin o dropbox
<mimecar> y pegar el enlace aquí
<hAGALON> ok
<hAGALON> voy hacer eso
<hAGALON> un segundo
<_6U54N0_> por lo visto la vida en linux_novatos es una mierda.
<hAGALON> mimecar
<hAGALON> este es link
<hAGALON> http://ibin.co/2RRFSSo80C2H
<mimecar> pon la captura de pantalla en la que se vea el comando
<mimecar>  /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play -f /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/system-ready.ogg
<hAGALON> eso es lo que me sale cuando pongo esto "sudo nano /etc/systemd/system/startup-sound.service"
<mimecar> el comando que has puesto es para editar el archivo
<hAGALON> siiii
<hAGALON> pero en la imagen me sale otra cosa
<hAGALON> como puedes ver
<hAGALON> eso es uno de mis problemas que no puedo editar
<mimecar> pon primero la captura del comando que te he puesto
<mimecar> en cinco minutos desconecto
<hAGALON> http://ibin.co/2RRHMAalwmCs
<hAGALON> esa es la captura que
<mimecar> ¿se ha reproducido el sonido?
<hAGALON> y no hace nada
<mimecar> entonces no te sirve
<mimecar> separas las líneas por alguna razón?
<hAGALON> no
<mimecar> no las separes
<hAGALON> ok
<hAGALON> ya
<hAGALON> ahora si que hace el sonido
<mimecar> ¿suena el sonido?
<mimecar> ok
<hAGALON> si
<hAGALON> dime
<mimecar> edita el archivo con nano y añade el texto
<hAGALON> cuando encienda el laptop sonara¿?
<mimecar> lo tendrás que probar...
<hAGALON> ok
<hAGALON> eso no se como se hace
<everbill> hAGALON, curiosidad, que se supone que arreglas?
<mimecar> no sabes pegar el texto?
<hAGALON> como has podido ver en la primera captura,eso si
<hAGALON> fijese en la primera captura
<mimecar> en la captura has abierto nano
<mimecar> pega el texto
<hAGALON> correcto
<hAGALON> pero no se guardarlo o editarlo
<mimecar> en la parte inferior de la pantalla tienes las combinaciones de teclado para guardar o salir
<hAGALON> everbill,me estan ayudando a ponerle el sonido al iniciar el sistema y al apagarlo
<hAGALON> si,lo veo eso es lo que no se
<mimecar> Ctlr + letra
<hAGALON> las combinaciones
<hAGALON> aaaahhh
<mimecar> tienes una descripción de lo que hace cada una
<hAGALON> ok
<hAGALON> voy a ver
<everbill> ummm lo demas se oye?
<mimecar> ya tengo que desconectar
<mimecar> buenas noches
<hAGALON> buenas noches mimecar
<hAGALON> si
<hAGALON> lo demas
<hAGALON> si
<hAGALON> todo funciona bien el sonido ok
<everbill> -.- pues nitido
<hAGALON> pero en la version 15.10 de ubuntu mate no trae el sonido de inicio de sistema
<everbill> ya compreno
<everbill> o creo comprender
<hAGALON> es lo que me estan intentando ayudar
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-26
<Dienonymous> parece que esta empresa se esta abusando de la confianza de un discapacitado mental
<Dienonymous> y no busco problas la discriminacvion esta penada por la ley
<Dienonymous> saludos otra ves m,e podrian decir donde concigo erl link de acceso a mi canal para mis amistades
<Dienonymous> si los 0+0 discriminados somos muchos
<Dienonymous> la de araña se puede terminar y no querran ver a los alfajorcitos en el infierno
<Dienonymous> se llega rapido del cielo a la cosina
<Dienonymous> bueno mañana otro dia de yugo
<Dienonymous> xd
<Dienonymous> yo me compenso pero a ustedes le queda la cruz
<Dienonymous> LINUX MINT TENDRA QUE IR A EL JUSGADO Y CON MI JUEZA Y MI ABOGADA
<Dienonymous> POR DISCRIMINACION A UN DISCAPACITADO
<Dienonymous> PREGUNTENSEN USTEDES QUIES EL SOBRINO NIETO DEL PADR5E DE LA DEMOCRACIA EN ARGENTINA JUEGAN RUDO YO IGUAL
<Dienonymous> MI PRIMO PUEDE SER SU ABOGADO ES PENALISTA
<Dienonymous> CHISTE COMO VOY A HACER ESO
<Dienonymous> NO ME DIGAN QUE NO LES CAUSO GRACIA
<Dienonymous> ES SOLO QUE LA VIDA TIENE MUCHAS VUELTAS
<usuario-vaio> alguien de latinoamerica por aqui???
<Dienonymous> si
<Dienonymous> yo
<Tiffon> nas
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-27
<Dienonymous> http://konversation.softbull.com/ este el link
<Dienonymous> ?
<Dienonymous> disculpen mis descompensaciones pero creo que me afecto un poco la separacion con mi mujer les pido mil disculpas a todos
<Dienonymous> y otra cosa me descompenso que nos involucra a todos los inventos son proporcionados a los militares malignos hijos de la elite pido absoluto control y reserva
<Artemis3> Dienonymous, Argentina es un paraiso al lado de esto.
<Dienonymous> si lo se pero me robaron ideas y aqui no puedo repetirlas ven a mi canal
<Dienonymous> #AnonymousExostencial
<Dienonymous> sorry
<Dienonymous> #AnonymousExistencial
<Dienonymous> yo y mis malditas descompenzaciones
<Dienonymous> es por eso que pido maxima seguridad y control y etica humana
<Dienonymous> Artemis3 yo y mi puta enfermedad hice un video en facebook comentando mi idea te das cuenta del riesgo
<Dienonymous> desi no dije todo
<Dienonymous> maldigo mi vida y la concha puta de mi enfermedad
<Dienonymous> Artemis3:  lo subi a facebook
<Dienonymous> pero el mal no es ignorante solo queda difundir
<Dienonymous> comprendes la grave situacion
<Dienonymous> si no invento nos ganan y si invento me roban
<Dienonymous> la elite ya planea viajar al espacio y recorrer el cosmos y yo se como y por haarp ya tienen mi idea asi que ahi va
<Dienonymous> recoleccion de energia del cosmos a motores de magneto
<javier_> hola a todos
<javier_> como puedo localizar las aplicaciones
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-28
<Guest80030> Buenas tardes
<Guest80030> Recientemente instalé Bodhi Linux 4.0.0
<Guest80030> Necesito saber cómo hacer para  que los  íconos no se repitan en los  diferentes páneles.
<marcfp> hola
<marcfp> alguien sabe como reconfigurar el touchpad de un portatil en las X window ?
<marcfp> alguien sabe como reconfigurar el touchpad para que funcione en las X window en un dell xps 13 ?
<mimecar> ¿no te deja configurarlo el centro de control?
<waflessnet> mimecar:
<mimecar> di
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-29
<Dienonymous> Artemis3 estoy descargando kali como los busco
<Dienonymous> ?
<Artemis3> buscar que?
<Dienonymous> a konversation
<Dienonymous> ya vendra incluidfo
<Dienonymous> ?
<Dienonymous> me salta que instale en el gestor de software pero cuando quiero instalar salta error como instalo virtual box
<Argo_Berserk> Hola
<Argo_Berserk> Tengo un problema de conexión WiFi, mi tarjeta (USB) no me conecta a la red de casa, pero si me puedo conectar a otras redes (descarto problema de la tarjeta), después de intentar me dice que la red necesita autenticación solicitando nuevamente el password el cual ha sido escrito correctamente; los demás dispositivos que poseo se pueden conectar a la red de casa sin inconvenientes (descarto...
<Argo_Berserk> ...problema del router).
<Argo_Berserk> ¿alguna idea de como solucionar este problema?
<stplice> hola
<stplice> soy nuevo por aqui
<stplice> me pueden ayudar por aqui, por favor...
<pk2x3> stplice: tienes que hacer tu pregunta y si alguien te puede ayudar ya te lo dirá.
<stplice> vale entiendo, muchas gracias
<stplice> alguien que me recomiendo un libro o lenguaje de programacion de robotica...
<pk2x3> Esa pregunta no es sobre Ubuntu.
<stplice> la verdad es la primera vez, que estoy usando ubuntu. para poder aprender tensorflow.
<stplice> y tengo uno poblemitas para saber que paquetes y programas instalar, en mi linux para tenerlo al 100%.
<stplice> Disculpame si no soy coherente en esto, es que no nuevo en este terreno. lo siento....
<pk2x3> Para instalar TensorFlow: https://www.tensorflow.org/get_started/os_setup
<pk2x3> Si te falla algo concreto lo preguntas aquí.
<pk2x3> Sin detalles, poco te vamos a poder ayudar.
<stplice> Muchas gracias, ya lo instale. pero no he podido conseguir ningun libro gratis en la red para empezar a practicarlo e aprender.  solo el de jesus torres que esta en español.pero es paga..
<stplice> los que estan en ingles. no los puedo leer, porque no se ingles...
<rexton> #DalnetAyuda
<rexton> #Ayuda
<rexton> help
<marcfp> alguien sabe como configurar el touchpad en el entorno grafico ?
<ZaZ> en ubuntu? hay un bug de hace siglos por el cual en algunos PCs ni sale para configurar la velocidad del ratón
<ZaZ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1132063
<marcfp> ZaZ: estoy con debian stable
<marcfp> y solo no me funciona en el entorno grafico
<marcfp> en las tty's ... funciona correctamente
<ZaZ> veo que algo de soporte ya te están dando por debian-es. Poco puedo hacer
<marcfp> si ...
<marcfp> pero no saco el agua clara
<marcfp> y no veo en que me estoy equivocando
<Jakeukalane> hola
<mimecar> hola
<Jakeukalane> cual es la wiki oficial de ubuntu en español?
<Jakeukalane> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/ me da error
<mimecar> estará caído el servidor
<Jakeukalane> sigue siendo la oficial?
<mimecar> no sé si ubuntu-es.org cuenta como oficial
<Jakeukalane> si tuvieras que enlazar un lugar de documentación de ubuntu en español usarias esa página web?
<Jakeukalane> no importa si es o no oficial yo creo, sino si es fiable
<Jakeukalane> o la más importante
<mimecar> depende de la documentación que necesites
<Jakeukalane> entiendo
<mimecar> a nivel de foro le puedes sacar rendimiento
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<Jakeukalane> bueno, adios, felices fiestas
<mimecar> igualmente
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-30
<fortyseven47> Hola, alguien ha podido ver Netflix en chromium?
<GridCube> o.o
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-31
<Guest92899> buen dia. Estoy buscando una forma de acceder de manera remota a mi ordenador de forma similar como en windows con el remote desktop. Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia de cual aplicacion pueda utilizar?
<user123146489>   
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-01
<uruk7> hola alguien sabe explicarme un poco lo de anonimizar ip mediante tor y privoxy en el caso que utilicemos curl con php -> curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_PROXY, "localhost:9050");curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_PROXYTYPE, CURLPROXY_SOCKS5);
<danes> buen dia. Podria alguien ayudarme? Quiero conectarme a una red inalambrica desde la terminal. Instale una version sin GUI y necesito configurar internet para que trabaje desde la terminal y se conecte automaticamente al reiniciar
<phablet> hi
<phablet> ubuntu touch
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-25
<rober> coruña
<rober> buenos dias los comandos de aki son los mismos ke los de irc ?¿
<Albertx> hi
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-27
<Albertx> hola alguno ha instalado la extension VMware-Workstation-Full-14.1.0-7370693.x86_64.bundle
<Albertx> lo intento con sh archivo.bunnle
<Albertx> pero hace algo extraño
<Albertx> !bundle
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'bundle'.
<Albertx> !sh
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'sh'.
<Albertx> !live
<kubot> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Albertx> Tarrasquero:
<Albertx> estas ausente?
<Tarrasquero> dime
<Albertx> conoces la extension .bundle?
<Albertx> https://justpaste.it/1ezt8
<Albertx> al menos solventar esos errores
<Albertx> que es mas dificil
<Tarrasquero> no lo he usado nunca, pero dejame ver...
<Tarrasquero> Albertx: si das click drcho te deja "extraer aqui"?
<Tarrasquero> como usuario
<Albertx> No
<Albertx> es un archivo con el codigo ... https://justpaste.it/1eztc
<Albertx> uhmmm
<Albertx> no no
<Albertx> espera
<Albertx> es un codigo especial  de la cia
<Tarrasquero> hohoho
<Albertx> que cuando lo pegas se tranforma automaticamente
<Tarrasquero> no se pero creo que depende de alguna libreria
<Tarrasquero> las he visto para ruby y python
<Albertx> lei esto https://abriendolaventana.wordpress.com/2011/03/09/instalar-vmware-y-el-archivo-bundle/
<Albertx> El archivo BUNDLE es uno de archivos de la categoría Archivos de plugin. Su nombre completo es Mac OS X Application plug-in. El formato de archivo BUNDLE ha sido creado por Apple. Si has llegado aquí, probablemente estás buscando programas que te ayuden a trabajar con esta extensión de archivo. Más adelante encontrarás listas de programas que abren el archivo BUNDLE clasificadas según el sistema operativo. Si en nuestra base existe información 
<Albertx> archivo BUNDLE, seguro que la encontrarás aquí.
<Tarrasquero> entonces puede ser por las tipografias
<Tarrasquero> puede que no tengas instaladas las exigidas
<Albertx> pues he llegado aqui http://www.file-extension.info/es/contact
<Albertx> aver que dicen
<Tarrasquero> bueno... es para Mac OS y windows con itunes
<Albertx> es una cia de la agencia
<Tarrasquero> no pone nada de linux
<Albertx> si
<Albertx> https://www.vmware.com/go/getworkstation-linux
<Albertx> especialmente ubuntu
<Albertx> debe instalarse con un simple sh
<Albertx> y decir YES o NO
<Tarrasquero> ah, pues sera modificado
<Albertx> uhmm
<Tarrasquero> ya que en el anterior enlace solo aparecian mac i win
<Tarrasquero> para bundle
<Tarrasquero> a ese me refiero
<Albertx> bueno pues nose
<Albertx> pero asi aparece ahora
<Albertx> me daria coraje instalar wmware con wine
<Albertx> :-S
<Tarrasquero> yo no lo haria
<Albertx> no yo estoy por solventar eso de bundle
<Albertx> que no me quede sin saber que son las extensiones
<Albertx> es desconocimiento de esto hace al novato fraude de maquina infectada
<Albertx> es bueno saber y ser bueno en dar informacion
<Albertx> para poder aportar cada uno su granito de arena
<Albertx> uis
<Tarrasquero> a mi me jala perfecto
<Albertx> ahora le doy a instalar sh y ademas me sale un mensaje de dialogo
<Albertx> dice
<Albertx> Another installation is already in progress.  Complete the currently running installation before running this one.
<Albertx> voy a reiniciar
<Albertx> ahora vengo
<Albertx> root access is required for the operations you have chosen
<Albertx> :/
<Tarrasquero> ?
<Albertx> uhmm
<Albertx> ya ta
<Albertx> ahora me pide licencia...???????????
<Tarrasquero> http://picpaste.com/2017-12-27-040301_968x614_scrot-023LULdt.png
<Tarrasquero> si... puedes omitirlo
<Albertx> le puse un serial de la version 8 a mi version 14
<Albertx> juju
<Albertx> lo esta instalando
<Albertx> es que no le tenien paciencia chavo
<Albertx> good
<Albertx> hi
<Albertx> estoy aqui
<Albertx> se instalo parece y reinicie Tarrasquero
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-29
<user454> hola alguien saba algo sobre tabla maestra de archivos dañada?
<user654> hola alguien sabe usar el testdisk?
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-30
<krat0s> cordial saludo
<mate|7967> hola como podría cambiar la resolución de la pantalla?
<alberto> hola hay alguien?
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-31
<acacio>  info
 * acacio pasen un lindo fin de año , que el año entrante aporte alegrias y luz  ; Feliz año nuevo
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-12-27
<anikras> sabeis como puedo añadir un atajo de combinacion de teclas para que me abra nautilus o caja ?
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-23
<javashin> hello
<javashin>  https://youtu.be/dd89p9jzYs4 vean mi video compas
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-24
<acacio-> ola
<GridCube> hola acacio-
<GridCube> que va
<Kumool> que va!
<Kumool> acacio-: eso es italiano?
<Kumool> tu nombre quiero decir
<acacio-> Kumool,  soy español e sun nombre asi sin mas que se me ocurrio como nick
<Kumool> suena italiano
<Kumool> :)
<Kumool> :S
<Kumool> a la verdad que es malo cambiar de pantallas en cualquier cosa que no sea xubuntu
<acacio-> :-)
 * acacio- pasen linda noche 
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-25
<elosglob> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: neon "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-7020U CPU @ 2.30GHz (2,07GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7,4 GiB Total (6,2 GiB Free) Swap: 953,1 MiB Total (952,1 MiB Free) • Storage: 25,9 GB / 258,1 GB (232,1 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 620 @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v6/7th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 4h 6m 54s
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-26
<acacio-> Hola alguiens abe como cambiar tamaño de letra y color en Hexchat ?
<GridCube> acacio-
<GridCube> configuración > interfaz > Apariencia, ahi cambias el tamaño y tipo de letra
<GridCube> en colores cambias el pirmer plano y fondo
<acacio-> ok GridCube  que ha de ser en ubuntu y no en el software , almenos eso entendi
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> es en el software
<acacio-> pues no me sale la opcion interfacz ni apariencia lelvo dias dandole vueltas al menu y nada
<acacio-> ok ya di con ello gracias , no esta a la vista y con tus indicaciones lo encontre
<GridCube> encontraste?
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> genial
<acacio-> si gracias ya agrande la letra
<acacio-> GridCube,  una pregunta el color que yo leo lo que escribo en el chat cual seria?
<GridCube> en colores el primario
<acacio-> ok gracias
<GridCube> http://i.imgur.com/HfKUhK8.png
<GridCube> primer plano
<acacio-> ok gracias almenos ya se por donde probar
<acacio-> almenos mejoro el tamaño de letra que era lo preocupante
 * acacio- pasen linda noche , que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-28
 * acacio- ola👀
 * acacio- pasen linda noche , que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos👀
<u0_a256> m4v: estas hay
<u0_a256> alguien conectado
<u0_a256> Hola
<u0_a256> como crear u
<u0_a256> un canal
<u0_a256> privado
<u0_a256> aqui
<Kumool> umm
<Kumool> mefista: /msg chanserv help
<Kumool> mefista: /msg chanserv help register
<Kumool> mefista: /msg chanserv help access
<Kumool> le pones /mode +p ?
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-29
<acacio> ola
<damasoDos> laa
<acacio-> Hola👀
 * acacio- pasen linda noche , que la luz les ilumine el camino , a oscuras no se llega lejos
